# Official Android discussion thread



## amitabhishek (Nov 29, 2009)

Couple of week back I bought a HTC magic for Rs. 26,000 from a neighborhood retailer. Technically this is my second Android phone the first was a self flashed Openmoko's Freerunner. The piece I have is an imported set from Vodafone UK. In India the same handset is available through Airtel but without Google goodies including Android market [Edit: Firmware update not only enables market but also Sense UI]. This omission is a mystery to me. No one buys a Rs. 27K phone only for making calls and sending SMSs.

This is not a review. But once you power-on the device it's Google all the way. IIt comes pre-loaded with Google maps, Google Chat, Android Market Place, e-mail client. Sooner or later there will be an Android phone for everyone . I will set the ball rolling with lots of pics. So here we go:

*Unboxing*:

*img25.imageshack.us/img25/4707/img0043ve.jpg*img691.imageshack.us/img691/8048/img0045d.jpg
*img40.imageshack.us/img40/3084/img0048ms.jpg*img132.imageshack.us/img132/163/img0049ph.jpg

*Few screenshots:*

*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/magic/homepage.png*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/magic/INXS.png*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/magic/cupcake.png*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/magic/ANDROIDMARKET.png*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/magic/Facebook.png*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/magic/andapp.png*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/magic/gmail.png*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/magic/google.png*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/magic/places.png

Looks like I've exceeded the quota of images. Please share your views and thoughts.

*Resources*
Planning to flash new ROM on your phone of the first time? Read this first.
Guide to rooting, hacking flashing your HTC G1 phone (should work for other HTC phones too)

*Best hand picked ROMs for HTC Magic (32B versions):*
[ROM][BBQ] CyanogenMod-6 for Dream & Magic - V6.0.0 (08/28/2010) - xda-developers
Cyanogen 5.0.7 Beta ROM (Android 2.1)
SuperEclair ROM (Android 2.1)
Cyanogen 1.6 Donut ROM-Final
SuperD 1.6 Donut ROM
Fastest HERO ROM for your HTC Magic 

Till next time!!! Bye...


----------



## oval_man (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi,Great share!

Newer OS will rule from 2010,Android making fast progress: Cupcake-->Donut-->Eclair-->??

From now onwards,MacOS (iphone) and Android will be 'HOT' for all Mobile Youth!

May be Samsung's "Bada OS" suit us for 'Indianism'

Long Live this thread! I'll try to collect more information and share!


----------



## ksundar (Dec 4, 2009)

Android is the Future of Mobile World!

Hero is the best available Android as on date!

*i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/ksundar/211875431.jpg

*hero is better than the iphone cos*:
1) multitasking (running several apps at once is useful)

2) open development (no rules for apps so it has more potential than app store and its easier to make an app for android. also it doesnt need approval from anyone)

3) much more customizable than iphone even if u jailbreak it

4) flash support for browser. currently it needs improvement but there r a few games u can play online and watch video from several other sources than just utube. iphone doesnt hv any flash support and wont get it bcos it goes against some of the apps in their store. android will.

5) trackball for better navigation

6) better autocorrect for typing


----------



## oval_man (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy to note,HTC is planning for a upgrade for HERO:

*Android 2.0 is Awesome! Crystal Clear Display!*

*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/hooooome.jpg


*Growing Market Collekshun:  *

*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/markeettt.jpg


*Amazing Browser with Flash!*

*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/browser.jpg


*Imporved CAm:*

*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/droidcamera2.jpg


*Pros & Cons:*
Google's apps are simply awesome

Facebook and Exchange integration works pretty well

One of the best mobile browser!

-----------------------------------------------------------

Multiple Google account support somewhat limited

Still kinda sluggish at random intervals

No native way to sync music

Crappy music and video player


MORE TO COME..................................


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 5, 2009)

I would love to flash my Donut 1.6 to Eclair 2.0. Help me if you guys have any link.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 5, 2009)

X10 is the way to go.


----------



## Tamoghno (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats on your your purchase . 

How's the battery life ? if you are connected to gmail all day(pull/push whatever ) and say browse for about two hour how long will it last ?

BTW , keep this thread updating .


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks dude!
I am away for my sis's wedding so I am kind of unable to update the thread. Will do it very shortly.  Battery life is extremely shoddy probably my only gripe with this phone. With that kind of usage it will last around 8 hours. Thank goodness for min USB port I can charge whenever I can through my comp.


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice Thread!

Congrats amitabhishek for your android purchase!

I'm also planning to get one android mobile soon,probably 'htc hero',

I don't know when will 'motorola milestone' or 'se xperia x10' come?

Came across this interesting article,worth sharing:

*gadgets.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Run-Google-039-s-Android-OS-On-Your-Windows-PC-3897-01.html


----------



## ksundar (Dec 10, 2009)

*Happy News* for all 'Android' fans:

Motorola's DROID is the No.1 Gadget of 2009 according to 'Time Magazine',

WOW! (Its more happy to note iPhone 3GS is in 4th place!)

*i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/ksundar/android.jpg


Source: *www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1945379_1944278,00.html


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 20, 2009)

dhan_shh said:


> Nice Thread!
> 
> Congrats amitabhishek for your android purchase!
> 
> ...



Thats a nice link...I tried once (I think that ISO was meant for Acer Android laptop) on non touch screen device this experiment was pretty much useless.

BTW just downloaded an app called i Music and wow does it rock!!! . This is apparently the most popular app. on the Android market. Would recommend Google search for more info.

*img63.imageshack.us/img63/6606/arero.png


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 3, 2010)

Flashing Hero ROM on Magic...will post if it succeeds. keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 3, 2010)

Waiting for Motorola Milestone (Droid) or Google's Nexus One to release in India! Android ROCKS!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 3, 2010)

Bought my HTC Hero a month back. Waiting for Android 2.0 update.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 4, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Bought my HTC Hero a month back. Waiting for Android 2.0 update.



If possible kindly post a review.

Yay!!! I succeeded... Posting few screen shots.

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/5129/contacta.png

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/7935/htcheronewrom.png

*img64.imageshack.us/img64/5168/htchome.png

*img697.imageshack.us/img697/7662/newromprograms.png

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/4209/newromcalender.png

*img706.imageshack.us/img706/228/device.png



Will post a tut if someone needs it.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 6, 2010)

Nexus One announced.. But not available for India yet


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 6, 2010)

Yup!!! Pity its not available here. Check out few unboxing pics here:

*news.cnet.com/2300-17938_3-10002098.html?tag=TOCmoreStories.0


----------



## dreams (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome me to Android. Few weeks back purchased Hero from Telus canada for 599$
Its on its way to India. Gud to know I have made the right choice.
First job, to unlock it. Then thinking of upgrading the ROM.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 6, 2010)

> Will post a tut if someone needs it.


Please do. And have you found any problems after flashing like any entity not working ?


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 7, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Please do. And have you found any problems after flashing like any entity not working ?



Will post a tut by this weekend (hopefully).

Everything is working to perfection. All these ROMs have undergone countless updates so its a fairly finished product. In fact these cooked ROMs are better than the OEM ROMs in terms of battery life and stability. Once you flash you get a rooted device . 

BTW I guess you have an Airtel's version of Magic. Why don't you restart the phone by pressing power+back button together and post the output here. For example mine is:


```
Sapphire pvt 32b ship s-on g
hboot-1.33.0004 (sapp10000)
cpld-10
radio-2.22.19.26I
apr 9 2009, 23:30:40
```


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 7, 2010)

```
SAPPHIRE PVT 32A SHIP S-ON H
HBOOT-1.33.0010 (SAP10000)
CPLD-12
RADIO-3.22.20.17 
Jun 2 2009, 17:28:28
```

This would be mine.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 8, 2010)

Since yours is 32A; you will follow a slightly different modus operandi to flash your ROM. Having said that, you would first need certain tools in your toolkit to proceed further. First and foremost will be an Android SDK. This SDK will help you use the much needed fastboot commands. This SDK will help you take screenshots as well as updating the USB drivers.

First download the SDK from here:

*developer.android.com/sdk/index.html

I am assuming that you will use Windows. Use repos within the SDK to dowload the USB driver. To flash a HTC Magic phone your would need three components:

a) A recovery ROM
b) A radio ROM
c) Android ROM (it can be a Hero ROM, Cyanogenmod ROM etc).

Before you go further it would be prudent to check if the recovery ROM boots your device. Download and let me know if the following recovery ROM boots your phone:

*rapidshare.com/files/320335182/recovery-RA-sapphire-v1.5.2H.img

Once downloaded; copy this ROM into tools directory of you Android SDK. Grab your phone and turn it off. Now, while holding the Back button down, power it back on (as you did earlier). Once the fastboot screen is up on the phone, plug the phone into your computer with the USB cable.Your Windows system should ask for USB drivers now. If your OS is 32 bit use use the driver in x86 else use driver in amd64 subdirectory. The driver should install now. Now you are ready to boot your recovery ROM. Browse to tools directory and type:

c:\android-sdk-windows\tools>fastboot boot recovery-RA-sapphire-v1.5.2H.img

This will boot your phone using the ROM thats there on your PC and not your phone. Fiddle around here a bit and post me the output. Because as I said our phones are slightly different internally (yours 32A and and mine 32B) so the process will be slightly different.  But dont try to write anything on your phone using this recovery ROM.TILL THIS POINT YOU HAVE NOT MADE ANY CHANGES ON YOUR PHONE. You can safely reboot to your phone OS anytime you want. Post me the output as well as content of the home (first) screen. This is important to proceed further .


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 11, 2010)

Downloaded *developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
Downloaded *rapidshare.com/files/32033518...re-v1.5.2H.img 

I can plug my device into my system using the USB Cable and the Fastboot option turns into Fastboot USB. However When I do plug the device it does not ask for the drivers for my device. Is it because I used HTC Sync at one point ? Either way I don;t get prompted to install the drivers at any point. 

I browsed to the folder and then issued the fastboot command and I'm pretty sure the spelling is correct btu I get the following error .

downloading 'boot.img'... FAILED (remote not allowed)


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 11, 2010)

> I can plug my device into my system using the USB Cable and the Fastboot option turns into Fastboot USB.


Good. At least your device (32A) supports remote booting.



> I browsed to the folder and then issued the fastboot command and I'm pretty sure the spelling is correct btu I get the following error .
> 
> downloading 'boot.img'... FAILED (remote not allowed)


That's because fastboot is unable to communicate with you device because USB drivers are missing.

Q1: Did you manage to download drivers from SDK repos (irrespective of the fact that its not asking for one)?

Q2: Did Windows ask for drivers for the first time & you clicked 'No'?

Try uninstalling the HTC sync software for a while. I don't have it on my system.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes I suspected as much. The reason I say this is because.

1. The command fastboot devices  returns the device connected
2. However adb command does not list any devices at all. I will try to uninstall everything and give it another go  .

Actually I did a bit of fooling around and I found that adb devices does list the devices but this only happens if I have booted up into Android on my Magic. If I go to the Fastboot menu it does not list the device. I have enabled USB Debugging also just inc ase thats the issue. I used USBDebug to remove all usb processes and started new but I get the same problem in the end. If I try to boot the recovery ROM I get the above error message.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 11, 2010)

In case you haven't seen already, this is a very good tutorial on flashing Hero firmware on Magic. I followed this guide to flash my Magic. 

But Hero firmware proved too be slow for my Magic so I moved on & flashed Cyanogenmod ROM and man this ROM rocks!!! I haven't looked back since then. But you need recovery ROM for either firmwares. So keep trying. Keep me updated the result will be worth the effort .


----------



## dreams (Jan 11, 2010)

Good tutorial m8. I have ordered Hero and awaiting his delivery. Hope to c one for Hero too


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 11, 2010)

I can understand your eagerness coupled with anxiety dude.  Keep us posted.


----------



## dreams (Jan 12, 2010)

tnx and wil keep posted. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 13, 2010)

Mission Accomplished. I'm on Amon Ra's 32A ROM . Its not a gorgeous Rom but it is a ridiculously fast one. I'll post some screenshots once I play with it more lol. It seems to be like a Google ION I believe. but it is definitely unlocked and functioning much better. Screenshots and more to come soon. 

Cheers.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 13, 2010)

OMG This is outrageous lol. You have no idea what I can do with this. The GPS Plots me very correctly on the map . The presence of Android market is godly. I have now the availability of tons of applications. I need to get a Wi-Fi Router now lol. Any recommendations?  Everything seems way better and I swear from the time Ive been using this now that I'm actually better on batter charge than I was before. 

Somehow this makes me feel like a small kid back in a candy/toy store. Either way I'm goign to start posting a few adventures up . If you all have any tips for a new Android user please do post. 

By the way after rooting this thing I can safely say that I have become the king of rooting perfect spl phones  . 

I might try the CyanogenMod soon but I think that Amon RA's mod has given me access to everything I need. 

Oh Btw know any good GPRS Plans  ? Cause I'm seriously going to be pushing the limit on this thing. 

God bless those Developers who has spent their time to give this out to the people who wouldn't otherwise have access to it.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm now jealous  I want my Moto Milestone or Nexus One! Get your act together Google and Motorola!

Btw, any wifi router should do.. Go for ones compatible with DD-WRT.. You will get the same feeling you are getting after flashing your phone, when you flash the router to DD-WRT


----------



## Pat (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been playing with my G1 since last few weeks and its fun! Truly, a geek's phone


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 13, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Mission Accomplished. I'm on Amon Ra's 32A ROM . Its not a gorgeous Rom but it is a ridiculously fast one. I'll post some screenshots once I play with it more lol. It seems to be like a Google ION I believe. but it is definitely unlocked and functioning much better. Screenshots and more to come soon.
> Cheers.



Yay!!! Congrats. 

Post screen shots ASAP of home screen and application screen. Any bonus application with ROM? I got ebuddy, Shazam, Amazon MP3 store, HTC Microsoft exchange server client, terminal emulator etc with my cyanogen ROM.



FilledVoid said:


> OMG This is outrageous lol. You have no idea what I can do with this. The GPS Plots me very correctly on the map . The presence of Android market is godly.
> By the way after rooting this thing I can safely say that I have become the king of rooting perfect spl phones  .
> I might try the CyanogenMod soon but I think that Amon RA's mod has given me access to everything I need.
> Oh Btw know any good GPRS Plans  ? Cause I'm seriously going to be pushing the limit on this thing.
> God bless those Developers who has spent their time to give this out to the people who wouldn't otherwise have access to it.



Man you have flashed a perfect SPL ROM. This is just great!! Post a tut because most of the users of Magic will end up with Airtel's version  (32A) which is utter bullshit. Now that you have installed a rooted ROM these are the apps that you should download immediately from Market

a) *apndroid* : By default Android aways keeps you online (either through GPRS or wifi), this may result in a fat mobile bills and fast battery drainage. This app. will help you be off line when you don't want it.

b) *Taskiller:* In Android you cannot normally close an appliction (only minimize it); this application helps you close unwanted application in one click and free memory.

c) *i Music :* P2P music download application

d)*e buddy:* It has a great Android edition. Check it out.

e)* Dolphin Browser:* Very nice browser. Includes multi touch and tabbed browsing. Blazing fast.

f)*call Location:* This app. will tell tyou he location+service provider name for every incoming calls you get.

My GPRS plan is Vodafone599; it gives me 500MB download limit every month +  5P per 10KB or something. With *apndroid* this should be good enough. Ensure you take an EDGE connection.



kalpik said:


> I'm now jealous  I want my Moto Milestone or Nexus One! Get your act together Google and Motorola



Dude get HTC magic - the most hacked android phone after G1. 32A version (Airtel's) comes with 292MB RAM which is blazing fast for most applications. Don't wait!!!


----------



## kalpik (Jan 13, 2010)

Ill prefer to wait.. as i'm not dying for a new phone as of now.. Still have my trusty N82


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey guys just fill me in please. What's this ROM flashing and all? Is it official? How to do it?

One more question, when's Android 2.0 coming for Hero?


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 13, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Ill prefer to wait.. as i'm not dying for a new phone as of now.. Still have my trusty N82



Keep us updated on their availability and pricing.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Hey guys just fill me in please. What's this ROM flashing and all? Is it official? How to do it?
> 
> One more question, when's Android 2.0 coming for Hero?



Android phones (esp. HTC ones) support ROM flashing this means that these devices gives power to replace OEM ROMs with custom ROMs. Custom ROMs are developed by independent developers and are often better than OEM ROMs. So any tech savyy user replaces the original ROM with these custom builds. Example of custom ROMs are Cyanogen ROM, Amon Ra's 32A ROM, haykuro ROM etc. To my understanding Cyanogen ROMs are most popular.

Often these ROMs provide features that are blocked or are not available in OEM ROMs. Though all this sounds very technical but actual flashing of a phone is not so difficult. Tutorials are available all over the web. Though this link talks about rooting; the discussion is equally valid for a custom/flashed ROM.

In some of the markets the service providers have pushed the update over OTA. I am not so sure about here. Do a Google search; Android 2.0 may be available in one of the modded ROMs.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 13, 2010)

> Yay!!! Congrats.


Thanks alot  .



> Post screen shots ASAP of home screen and application screen. Any bonus application with ROM? I got ebuddy, Shazam, Amazon MP3 store, HTC Microsoft exchange server client, terminal emulator etc with my cyanogen ROM.


Amon Ra is strict against using the htc Framework and I definitely think I can live without it. Furthermore the Amon Ra is purely magic + the Google applications(Maps, GTalk, Gmail, Market etc)  which one would expect on the phone. Then of course there is added functionality like the ability to use Voice Commands, Bluetooth File transfer, Wireless tether etc. Which would explain the speed I get performance wise I guess. 


> Man you have flashed a perfect SPL ROM. This is just great!! Post a tut because most of the users of Magic will end up with Airtel's version (32A) which is utter bullshit. Now that you have installed a rooted ROM these are the apps that you should download immediately from Market


Yes flashing a perfect SPL was hell of an experience. The reason I got the first error message was because of the blasted SPL. On the contrary I was thinking it was an issue with installing the Android USB drivers wich can be a pain as well if proper attention is not given during the install process. 

I promise you a simple tutorial and an explanation to show the process of rooting an Airtel htc Magic (32A) to some other ROM . In my case is Amon Ra ROM but there are tons out there like Cyan , King, MyHero, Amon RA, Qtek, Jac, etc. 



> a) apndroid : By default Android aways keeps you online (either through GPRS or wifi), this may result in a fat mobile bills and fast battery drainage. This app. will help you be off line when you don't want it.


Thank God, I need one of these lol. Luckily I believe Google implements some kind of Push system where it sends you a copy of the new mail once the rest is downloaded so I don't lose a ton of bandwidth each time it receives. But thats my cooked up theory it could be grossly wrong. 

I willl definitely give the other applications a go but also I found out in the process you don't really need the market or anything but the USB cable and Android USB Drivers to install an application on the phone . Regardless of the SPL  . Although it does involve using the command prompt  .



> My GPRS plan is Vodafone599; it gives me 500MB download limit every month + 5P per 10KB or something. With apndroid this should be good enough. Ensure you take an EDGE connection.


This plan sounds good. Ill have to find out how the range is in the area of my house first but it should definitely meet my needs. 


> Ill prefer to wait.. as i'm not dying for a new phone as of now.. Still have my trusty N82


I'd agree with this solely because of the following reasons. First of all htc made a huge mistake withholding Google applications on the Magic and not to mention having it locked this tight. I mean seriously technically you are paying for a phone which has a GPS Receiver but you have no application to use it. As it is Hero is quite expensive. I mean seriously you could put the same ROM on a Magic and hardly notice the difference. Remember that 90% of the folks who buy this thing are likely to be geeks or qualified to root the device anyway. 

Now lets take it a notch up and look at the phones coming out. Droid, Nexus One other phones by htc there is going to be some tight competition for a smart phone segment even if its a niche category. These prices are going to come tumbling down. I see the Hero being sold at prices of New Magics when the Droid and One hits the Indian continent. So you need to consider whether you would like to spend that much of money on a phone which you would probably void the warranty and use or use a phone later at the same price with a warranty and the same or more features. However there's always the concept of the power of money at the moment an item is bought but that's well beyond my level of expertise. 



> Hey guys just fill me in please. What's this ROM flashing and all? Is it official? How to do it?


Heres a small summary. The Android Phones in India are being marketed by Telecoms like Airtel Vodaphone etc. Hence as such they have been locked in such a way that they stick with their network. Now htc Magic is in the Indian market and seems to be marketed by Airtel. That is they come in boxes with the Airtel Logo and benefits to Airtel customers . Whats funny is they provide unlocking codes also I believe to Unlock your phone top use on other carriers. Now note we have been speaking about the locked aspect of the phone. 

Now comes the crappy end of the stick. Not only are these phones locked but they have been given out in such a way that would restrict you from doing stuff like Install applications or preventing you from utilizing the phone to the maximum efficiency. This is where the term rooting comes to play. Basically you are fixing the phone in such a way that you get root access to it and pretty much do anything you want (No, it doesn't make pizza) . Once you have gained access you can install one of the ROMs to give you the desired features you want. Furthermore you will find that rooted devices are much more fast, stable, easier to use etc. of course the ROM you pick also plays a huge factor in this as well. 

I'll post a better guide when I'm not acting like I'm on steroids to give a better description. Sorry for the HUGE post. 

*img96.imageshack.us/img96/125/htcmagic.jpg​


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 13, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Thank God, I need one of these lol. Luckily I believe Google implements some kind of Push system where it sends you a copy of the new mail once the rest is downloaded so I don't lose a ton of bandwidth each time it receives. But thats my cooked up theory it could be grossly wrong.
> 
> I willl definitely give the other applications a go but also I found out in the process you don't really need the market or anything but the USB cable and Android USB Drivers to install an application on the phone . Regardless of the SPL  . Although it does involve using the command prompt  .



Good post bro.!

Google does implement push email with gmail account. So if you are connected you will always get mail. 

Since I use Cyanogen's ROM & formatted my SD card in both FAT32 & ext3; the apps are installed directly into SD card instead of precious RAM this is were Cyanogen ROM pwns even Nexus One ROM . 

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/2171/devicet.png


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 13, 2010)

Question. Didn't you have to install the following for Cyanogen

1. Android SDK
2. htc Base
3. Cyanogen ROM 

Cause the wiki for Cyanogen states you need the above. which is what caused me to try Amon RA. basically you just write the ROM and you don't require the htc base. Also I thought that all applications went to the SD card for all ROMs I guess I'll have to confirm that cause my phones Internal memory is at 288 MB at the moment.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 13, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Question. Didn't you have to install the following for Cyanogen
> 
> 1. Android SDK
> 2. htc Base
> ...



Yes I did install htc base/radio ROM and Cynogen ROM but some clever developers out there pack radio ROM along with their build. For e.g. the HTC Hero ROM I flashed earlier didn't warrant me to flash a base ROM separatly. It all depends on the the guy who cooks up these ROMs. For Cyanogen ROM flashing this was one extra step that I had to do. 

OR The ROM you flashed was already optimized the SPL you have.

HTC developer site clearly states that 



> Each Android platform version is designed to run on top of a specifc version of the radio firmware. Typically, each successive release of the Android platform relies on a newer version of the radio firmware, so whenever you are planning to flash a new system image to your device, whether upgrade or downgrade, you should also update the radio firmware to the version expected by the platform. If you do not update your radio image, the system may encounter problems.


Source: *developer.htc.com/adp.html#s3

Check if the apps. are going on the SD card or not if not use gparted (found in ubuntu repos) to partition the SD card and then install app2sd.apk.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 13, 2010)

So, which ROM should I use for my HTC Hero. THe OS right now is kinda laggy and buggy at times.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 13, 2010)

One quick resolution of your problem is disabling sense UI. A simple how-to is here.

*superuser.com/questions/23001/uninstalling-sense-ui-on-the-htc-hero

Since we don't have a Hero we cannot give an end user perspective on flashing. However this guide is seems to me as pretty much doable. Try this out. MoDaCo ROM seems to be very popular.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 14, 2010)

*Guide Should be 50% Complete but Proceed with caution and Read Disclaimer and Continue. Will Add Pictures to help out in coming days.*

*Disclaimer*


> I take no responsibility whatsoever if you brick your phone, kill its warranty, or damage any components to your computer / phone /self . I have entered the sequence I used to Root a HTC Magic 32A phone purchased from India which was being distributed or given out by Airtel. None of this information was my own work. I merely put everything together so that any person intimidated by technology could get a quick idea of the process without going through the trouble that I did. If you find anything that needs to be changed please let me know.



Ok so I got some time to write up a small and simple guide for folks who got stuck with the htc Magic phone in India. Please note the following procedure assumes you are using a htc Magic in India (Distributed by Airtel). 
*
Summary *
We are going to Root the phone so we can bypass all limitations posed by the OEM ROM distributed in the phones. The Phone being Discussed here is the htc Magic Distributed by Airtel in India.  You will find the Airtel Log on the box. It might work for other 32a Phones but I can't say how it will go . 

*Step 1. Determine what you have.*
First of all, You need to find the version of firmware you are running on your phone. You can do this by Holding the Power button down and the Back button. I'll display a sample of the output you should be seeing. This is from my phone which is an htc Magic from Airtel distributed in India. 


```
SAPPHIRE PVT 32A SHIP S-ON H
HBOOT-1.33.0010 (SAP10000)
CPLD-12
RADIO-3.22.20.17 
Jun 2 2009, 17:28:28
```

Here the key feature to note is the Motherboard version which is the Number right after PVT which says 32A . This number is very important so right it on your monitor for all I care because if its wrong you  are just about to brick the phone. The second number you can see which is 1.33.0010 refers to a SPL (Secondary program Loader). It this this component that helps boot Android up and perform certain diagnostic activities as well. Well for now lets just assume that the above sums SPL well  . Furthermore if I understand right S-ON here means that security is ON and in other words mean you can't directly write to the nand (your phones internal memory). 

Anyway ,lets continue on. There are a few ways to Root your device based on what you are using. 

1. One Click Root   
2. Gold Card method/url] 

Now, the One Click method only works if your phones firmware was written probably before August. The reason for this is clearly explained in the following link which can be found here. In the above example, you can see the date which I assume the firmware was written which is Jun 2 2009, 17:28:28. If you happen to have a firmware which was patched for this then you need not despair because the second method should work. The details about this can be found [url=*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=572683]here and I won't be explaining it either because I haven't used it so I can't explain it. The following shows how I followed the One Click Root Method to get the above done. 

*Step 2. Prepare Yourself*

Lets download some stuff and get our hands dirty. You will need to download the following stuff. 

1. Flash Recovery Tool
2. A Recovery ROM ( For this I will be using Amon Ra's Recovery ROM)
3. You can download this now if you want. But we won't be using it till later. A ROM (And any of its pre-requisites). This is no way a completed list I believe there are more out there which aren't in the list but I'll leave that task to you. My Recommendation is waiting till later tog et a ROM so you understand what tog et better.  
4.Android SDK 

*Step 3. Mission Rooting!*

First , of all you need to install the Android SDK. Here's documentation from the Android Documentation itself. Do the following procedure Word by Word and make sure that if you type the following commands you see something like this.

```
C:\android-sdk-windows\tools> adb devices
List of devices attached 
HT56WKF23456	device
```
If you do all is well . Else you need to go back and do the guide until you start seeing this output when you have the phone connected to your PC. 

Now if you do get the output then its time to install a File Explorer on your phone which is amazingly moronic on htc's side to not have in the first place. Yes, I know you don't have Android Market so read on. Go to Slideme.org and download some kind of File Explorer. I downloaded Andexplorer which was rather small and didn't seem intimidating. Make sure you save it to your Tools folder of your Android SDK. With that out of the way lets get the application installed. To Install a Non-Market Application you need to first enable certain options on your phone so do the following.

```
Go to Your Applications Group on your phone > Settings > Applications Settings> Unknown Sources and enable it.
Then Go to Applications Group on your phone > Settings > Applications Settings> Development > Enable USB Debugging and enable it
```

Now you can go back to your home screen on your phone and then type the following command from a command prompt while you are in your tools folder of your Android SDK

```
adb install filename
```
Here file name stands for the File Explorers apk file you downloaded from slideme.org. This should install the application to the phone and you can confirm that it is there by checking your Application group. Now what you want to do is copy the Flash recovery apk file you downloaded and the Recovery ROM image you downloaded and put it in the root folder of your sd card of the phone. Do not move it to any other folder. Using the file explorer you just installed you can browse to the root folder of the sd card and then click the Flash recovery apk file and install it. Once this tool is installed open the tool and then you can enter the path in the text box.

```
/sdcard/recovery-RA-sapphire-v1.5.2H.img
```
MAKE SURE YOU ENTER THE NAME OF THE RECOVERY ROM YOU DOWNLOADED. I used this so I have that entered. If you downloaded something else which you are sure would work for your phone then you should be entering that recovery ROM's name. If this isn't clear make sure you confirm with someone on xda or unlockr before you continue. After you have entered the correct Recovery ROM Name you want to click on Flash Recovery ROM. Now you should see a progress bar of it working and should tell you when it has completed. Turn off your phone and turn it back on by going into recovery Mode which can be done by pressing the Power button and the Home Key. As long as you see a recovery Screen ( Black background with green or white text) you should be fine. 

With that out of the way it's time we start flashing us a New ROM. I used Amon RA's ROM for my phone, its stable and very fast. If you are looking for eye candy and something with the "bling" factor then you should check up on other ROM's and try them out. But make sure you Download the ROM for your Motherboard Version which better be 32A if you reached this far. *Do NOT install a 32B ROM on a 32A Phone. *

Now you should be at the Recovery Screen  with various options. What you want to do first is Click on Wipe Data/Factory Reset. Then Partition your SD Card. Don't worry about choosing the partitions cause it does it for you. On clicking Partition SD it should prompt you for the Size for Swap , Ext2 and Fat32. I used the default sizes provided to me since there has been an equal bunch of theories stating that having a large/small swap improves the performance of the phone. But please note if the ROM you are about to install requires a certain amount of space make sure you enter it. Amon RA's ROM or the one I installed at least had no requisites so I stuck with the defaults. Once this is done you can take out the battery from the phone. 

You should already have a ROM Downloaded from somewhere but if you don't I recommend getting the Amon Ra ROM which is linked above. Next you want to get that ROM on your SD Card but make sure that you do two things. 
1. Place the ROM in your Root Folder of your SD Card.
2. Rename the File so that it is update.zip . 

You can either use a Memory card reader for this and just put the card into it and write to it. Or you can use the phone to mount the SD Card and then copy it to the root folder itself. I used the memory card reader method since I had one lying around. Unplug the phone if it is plugged and Power your phone off. Go back into recovery Mode by holding the Home and Power buttons together. Select Wipe from the menu again, then apply update.zip . 

*Step 4. Give Respect where it is Due*
None of this was cooked up in my head. Some people have devoted a large amount of their time to help out folks to gain the best out of their devices. If you would like to send them a beer or throw a word of appreciation please do so. 

*References* 
xda-forums 
Unlock'rs Guide to the One Root Click Method 
Unlockr's How to Load a Custom ROM on Your Phone Link 
Android Developer Documentation
How to Install Non-Market Applications to Android
How to Create a Gold Card in case you can't use the One Click Root Method
Android USB Driver Installation for Windows


----------



## ksundar (Jan 14, 2010)

Hurray! Got my Android,cute,small & compact "htc tattoo":

*i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/ksundar/DSC01639r.jpg     *i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/ksundar/device.png


Brilliant screeen inspite of QVGA:

*i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/ksundar/home1.png   *i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/ksundar/favourites.png   *i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/ksundar/weatherchennai.png


Gr8 browsing experience!


*i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/ksundar/bro6.png    *i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/ksundar/bro7.png

Gradually I'll explore in detail,Android all the way!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 14, 2010)

Gratz on your buy  I Initially was thinking of buying the htc Tattoo but later decided on going with the htc magic.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 14, 2010)

ksundar said:


> Hurray! Got my Android,cute,small & compact "htc tattoo":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats dude!!! Sense UI looks great!!! How much you shelled out for it? Even I was planning Tattoo but changed my my at last moment. Post your experience with this phone if possible.

@Fillvoid: Its a great tut mate. Nicely written. For new buyers of Magic this tut will prove extremely beneficial. Keep it up. Post screenshot of the application screen. Just wanna spot the difference between cyanogen and Amon RA ROMs.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 14, 2010)

Just rooted and flashed my Hero with MoDaCo's 3.1 ROM. Looks and feels pretty good not to mention the procedure was pretty simple and straightforward. Installing some cool apps now.
Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Till yesterday you didn't had any idea about rooting and flashing and today you flashed it yourself...how cool is that!!! ... Welcome to the club...

BTW how different is this new ROM from from the stock HTC Hero ROM...kindly find out and let us know...please post some screenshots too.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 14, 2010)

^
Thanks, what apps do you use for taking screenshots?


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 14, 2010)

Am sure you would have downloaded Android SDK; go to its tools folder and locate ddms.bat file. In your mobile go to settings->application->development and check both USB debugging & stay awake. Now attach your mobile to your PC via USB and fire ddms.bat. Once the app. loads goto device and select screen capture.

2nd method is in the market search for an application called "ShootME". This application takes screenshots. You need to be root to install this app. I have never tried this app. try and let us know.

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------

Must to have Android applications:

*download.cnet.com/2701-13885_4-435.html?tag=nl.e415


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 14, 2010)

For Taking Screenshots you can use either
1. Dropcap2
2. ShootMe
3. Davik Debug Monitor as Explained Above.



> @Fillvoid: Its a great tut mate. Nicely written. For new buyers of Magic this tut will prove extremely beneficial. Keep it up. Post screenshot of the application screen. Just wanna spot the difference between cyanogen and Amon RA ROMs.


Thanks , I hope it does help someone out there. Here is a screen shot of everything I have however please note I have installed some of the applications myself. 
*img21.imageshack.us/img21/8886/devices.jpg​


> Just rooted and flashed my Hero with MoDaCo's 3.1 ROM. Looks and feels pretty good not to mention the procedure was pretty simple and straightforward. Installing some cool apps now.
> Thanks for the help guys.


Nice Just remember to un-root and get your phone back if you have to turn it in for repair .


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 14, 2010)

Another Great Day!

Happy to join "Android Community" !

Got my "Moto Milestone" today!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/DSC01657.jpg   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/DSC01663.jpg


'Ami' & 'Filled' are doing great job here,keen to learn more from all of you!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/DSC01672.jpg  *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Home.png


I should congratulate 'ksundr' for your new Android addition,

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/home5.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/prog1.png


Plus: Big screen display,very helpful physical KB,very sturdy,Grippy & Amazing unmatched browser 

Minus: Touch response is much quicker in iphone 3gs,HTML mails are better in iphone 3GS,

Need some more time to learn finer points....I hope I'll.....


----------



## kalpik (Jan 14, 2010)

Umm.. Where did you get it from? And for how much?


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 14, 2010)

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/5330/home1w.png

^^^ This is mine. I think Cyanogenmod ROM uses Android 2.x icon set. Give it a shot once you have played enough with your ROM.


Edit: OMG!!! From where did you get Milestone...Congratulations...We need a review for heaven's sake ...How is the display? Speed? Pre-loaded apps etc? 

Pls post sceenshot from settings->About Phone


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 14, 2010)

> Another Great Day!
> 
> Happy to join "Android Community" !
> 
> Got my "Moto Milestone" today!


Nice! Welcome to the Android Community  . Definitely get that Review on here! I think Kalpik should be on steroids right now since he saw that you can get the Milestone. 



> ^^^ This is mine. I think Cyanogenmod ROM uses Android 2.x icon set. Give it a shot once you have played enough with your ROM.


I'll be moving to Cyanogen soon most likely. But I expect it to happen only after a  while. So lets see.

*Android Folks on TDF*
Amitabhishek
Filled-Void
Sunny
Ksundar
Dhan_shh
Pat
sriharsha_madineni
Jain_pranav  
Sachitgul
Vulpine

May the community grow. Lets see the useful in the thread start to roll out !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 14, 2010)

Mah main screen!
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/22093/snap20100114_192616.png

Apps..
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/22092/snap20100114_192632.png

Some more of 'em..
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/22094/snap20100114_192625.png

Music player is 'effin awesome!
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/22091/snap20100114_192713.png

Wifi ain't that bad either, speedtest app.
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/22095/snap20100114_193231.png

Suck on that! It's PicSay app!
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/22090/snap20100114_194720.png

CNET app, read reviews on the go.
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/22096/snap20100114_192853.png

ASTRO file manager
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/22098/snap20100114_193337.png

Shazam, tag any freakin' song!(not any actaully but most of 'em)
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/22099/snap20100114_194830.png

Quickpedia, the mobile encyclopedia...and of course free!
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/22100/snap20100114_193846.png

Dolphin browser totally kicks arse!
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/22101/snap20100114_193013.png

Google Translator for over 40 languages..
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/22102/snap20100114_194019.png

Finally, the proof of the 'MoDaCo Pwnage'
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/22103/snap20100114_200738.png

Full view here- *www.imgx.org/public/view/full/22103
BTW isn't there any other way to take screenshots other than shaking my phone with shootme? Well I'm a little worried that shaking might cause some damage to the phone. Maybe I'm being paranoid...spend like 29k on the thing! Waddya say guys?

And yeah the performance has increased a lot with the custom ROM. earlier I used to have WiFi problems which have been sorted out, the phone is really fast and overall much better than it was with the stock ROM.


----------



## ksundar (Jan 14, 2010)

dhan-shh,congrats dude for milestone,

Do u feel its bulky? is it pocketable?

Display must be damn good,isn't it?

All are waiting for  a review,

My 'tattoo' is cute,fits my pocket well,in 'size' too!!!!


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks to all of you,I got it thro' a friend from UK,price is 38K (expensive,what to do?)

I'm still analyzing the phone,I got some screen shots:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/home6.png    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/home7.png


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/home8.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/speedtest1.png

(My BSNL 3G looks slightly faster in milestone than 3GS)


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Abtph1.png  *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Abtph2.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Batteryuse.png


Maiils are seen clearly like iphone,no doubt,(my initial thought was not correct)
BUT overall Touch UI is slightly better in iphone 3GS

Call Voice clarity is reallly nice,even better than iphone......

More to come....


----------



## kalpik (Jan 15, 2010)

Ouch! 38k is wayyyyy too steep man!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 15, 2010)

> Ouch! 38k is wayyyyy too steep man!


The cost of technology  . Anyway keep those posts coming . Today I ight move to Cyanogen ROM if I can find a definitive way to move to Cyanogen usin Amon Ra's Recovery ROM.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 15, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> *Android Folks on TDF*
> Amitabhishek
> Filled-Void
> Sunny
> ...



I think Pat too owns a G1 so he is another Android user on TDF. As prices of Android devices come down we can expect more converts from Nokias and the like.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Mah main screen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use the DDMS method and I like it, I think its more convenient. Shaking your phone will not damage it just keep the grip sturdy .

Wow! You can SSH into your Android device that's great . Love that pic. thought of making it my Avatar



dhan_shh said:


> Thanks to all of you,I got it thro' a friend from UK,price is 38K (expensive,what to do?)
> 
> I'm still analyzing the phone,I got some screen shots:
> 
> ...



Even if available through official channel its unlikely that it will be available under 35K. I agree touch UI is slightly better in iphone3GS. How is the browsing experience? Can you view Flash sites?

Edit: @Fillvoid: Give it a shot this weekend if you like; ensure you make recovery ROM just in case things go wrong.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 15, 2010)

^
Yeah edited that pic with PicSay. Awesome app! 

Just made a Nandroid backup of my phone. Thinking about installing Android 2.1(leaked version).


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 15, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Thinking about installing Android 2.1(leaked version).



Does the leaked version have a Magic build?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 15, 2010)

Nope just for Hero but XDA guys have managed to get it working on Magic. I'd say don't bother. It's buggy as hell and almost messed up my phone. I had to restore my phone through cmd. Back on 1.5. Although very buggy, it still offers some new features. You can always make a Nandroid backup and try it out for yourself.
Two days back I didn't know a thing about flashing and today I'm installing leaked builds of Android lol!


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 15, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Nope just for Hero but XDA guys have managed to get it working on Magic. I'd say don't bother. It's buggy as hell and almost messed up my phone. I had to restore my phone through cmd. Back on 1.5. Although very buggy, it still offers some new features. You can always make a Nandroid backup and try it out for yourself.
> Two days back I didn't know a thing about flashing and today I'm installing leaked builds of Android lol!



You mean the Hero build is also too buggy atm? I have been contemplating flashing 2.x myself. Not much success in finding the right build till now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 15, 2010)

^
Yeah, Hero Build is buggy at the moment and slows down to a snail's speed at times.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 15, 2010)

From what I understand some place folks have gotten an update that turns their phones into running 2.0 . I guess it hasn't gotten common enough. However there are plenty of posts stating tha there will be an update for Magic phones to move to Eclair.


----------



## Pat (Jan 15, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> I think Pat too owns a G1 so he is another Android user on TDF. As prices of Android devices come down we can expect more converts from Nokias and the like.



Yep sir..Another android user here..2.x rom builds have been available on XDA for dream/magic, but up until now camera drivers werent working. Just 2 days back, new drivers were leaked 
So we now have fully functional Eclair builds for both Dream as well as Magic.

A tip for everyone: Don't put too many widgets/icons on your home-screen and your phone will feel fairly snappy!


Does anyone here use Home replacement apps ? Some of them are really kick-ass but I am yet to try any. With the likes of sweeter home, GDE, ahome, home++ and tens of others, the options are galore..


Task for weekend: Upgrade my dream to Eclair 

Have fun guys!


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 16, 2010)

A 'different' Review of "Motorola Milestone"

# A sturdy,metallic,bit bulky,high build quality device (I remember E71 for its metallic feel),just pocketable still heavy,

# Brilliant Display with unique 'unlock' gesture like dialling! (Only few mobiles came to my mind for great displays: iphone,xperia,dopod u1000 & htc hd)

# Sliding mechanism looks 'stiff',needs time for easy pull,keypad is cramped not easy to type,but we can pratice it,

# Onboard keyboards are many,but still mistyping is more common (iphone KB is better)

# A small green coloured LED flashes for few minutes (on the Right upper corner) whenever mails or sms arrive,

# Messaging and mails are clearly seen,

# Reading HTML mail is a pleasure here,Only Gmail and MS Exchange server mails are 'Push' enabled,Even pop3 mails are only 'pull' enabled?! Surprisingly other Free emails are not supported?  (in iphone yahoo is push enabled not gmail but we can use mobileme account for getting 'push')

# Browsing is absolutely delightful,we can view almost all flash pages with very few exceptions,but except for a few sites,Safari browser in iphone is equally great!

# Widgets are catchy,customizable home screen looks really great!

# Battery looks decent,even with 3G on,arrival of many mails,browsing for a long time,battery came nearly 1.5days (far far better than iphone,no doubt),At times back cover becomes 'HOT' probably due to 3G?!

# WiFi works well as usual,micro usb also performs well,"Moto Phone Portal" is a good concept,we can communicate with PC either thro wifi or usb!

# Apps and Games are increasing day by day,Surprisingly many free apps are available! I've not tried games much,it should be really goood!

# Camera looks ok,quality of pictures are not very bad (I remember 5MP of N95 is one of the Best camera for a mobile),I would say iphone 3GS camera is far better but FW updates can correct these problems,

# Videos are good,

# Social networking like facebook & twitter work very well,

# Maps and satnav are obsolete in India due to Government restritions,(Zooming is limited)

# Contacts fields have many options,useful

# Voice Clarity is just amazing,iphone has many problems like mild delay in voice,

# Playing Music is another nice feature,beleived to have 'stereo' speakers,iphone's music capability is unmatched!Playing video is good but still it is inferior to iphone

# Novel App like 'MySign' is a welcome trend,here you can write letters for shortcuts!

# Surprisingly there is no 'Tether' option here,may be expected in FW updates!

# Bluetooth functionality is similar to other high end mobiles!


# Now,we have a 'big'device with so many options of expanding its usage,Android is picking up day-by-day in making the mobile more friendly!


$ Conclusion $ : 

1.For a busy person who feels 'tailor-made' mobile usage is a must,then iPhone 3GS is a Great Choice,Touch UI is ultimate in it,well defined apps,well prepared 'protocols' for most of its mobile usage! No deviation,well planned mobile,Android is still in primitive stage with so many commotion among updates like 'cupcake','Donut','Eclair'and more to come...

2.For a Freelancer who hates 'monopoly',mobile with many customizable options,'open source' usage,with huge scope for expansion then Android particularly 'Milestone' due to physical KB is a Great Choice!
Only we need 'open' mind!


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 16, 2010)

Pat said:


> A tip for everyone: Don't put too many widgets/icons on your home-screen and your phone will feel fairly snappy! Task for weekend: Upgrade my dream to Eclair



Thanks for tip because rendering of home screen is probably the weakest link in Android. It takes a hell lotta time to render. BTW if G1 can be ported to Eclair then hell... even Magic can be ported . Let us know if you succeed. All the best.



dhan_shh said:


> A 'different' Review of "Motorola Milestone"...



Indeed it was a nice review. A kind of review that you won't find on any website or magazine. The Android app store has lots of cool application, I recently downloaded a very addictive game "Shoot U". Try out its addictive.



Since I have been using Cyanogenmod ROM for a while now...I have come to realize lots of little featues/improvements that it offers. For example; the "contact " menu is inundated with customizable options:

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/527/contactsl.png

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/7631/contact2w.png

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/822/contacts3.png

Similarly SMS/message menu is full of options :

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/5640/sms1.png

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/7758/sms2.png

God bless xda guys: 

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/8669/contacts4.png

No two days are same for me on Android; everyday I am discovering something new.


----------



## oval_man (Jan 16, 2010)

Gr8 News for all 'Android' lovers:

Nexus One is available for Rs.33,241 from 20north.com

 So,you can give a big try!

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Dhan_shh,congrtz man...good review..but is it 'conclusion' or 'confusion'?

Anyway,you've done it!

Gr8 thread!


----------



## kalpik (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah.. But it will not be officially supported in India.. So no use.. I hear HTC Bravo is releasing in March! Lets see if they release here too!


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 17, 2010)

@amitabishek,thanks for 'shoot u',its nice

@oval-man,thanks for your info,useful site address,

Ok,anyone tried 'Paid' apps like "Airdrop" or "Antivirus Pro" or "SMobile Anti-Theft for Android" ? or any similar apps? kindly share your views,


----------



## kalpik (Jan 17, 2010)

Buy milestone <30k officially (?) *www.androidos.in/2010/01/motorola-droid-milestone-in-india-buy.html


----------



## kalpik (Jan 17, 2010)

So.. No one's interested in buying the Milestone for < 30k?


----------



## oval_man (Jan 17, 2010)

30K for Milestone is a steal!

Now,for Newer Androids 

1.HTC Bravo:

The Bravo has a massive 3.7 inch WVGA AMOLED touchscreen display and it kind of resembles the HTC HD2.

*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/htc-bravo-android-big1.jpg

Another highlight of the smartphone is its 1GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon processor, which, alongside the other features (512MB flash, 320MB RAM, HSPA, Wi-Fi, A-GPS, 3.5mm headset jack, 5MP camera with dual LED flash).

2.Motorola Shadow a.k.a "Nexus two"

Google Nexus2: 
Motorola Shadow will be only 9mm thin,QWERTY kb,huge 4.3" touchscreen with 854 x 480 pixels,HDMI port,8MP cam with 1080p video recording!

*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/gsmarena_001a.jpg

Looks really SEXY


----------



## Pat (Jan 18, 2010)

Mission Accomplished..G1 upgraded to Eclair and running lag-free...
*www.flickr.com/photos/37462099@N04/


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 18, 2010)

Gosh!  The screenshot looks absolutely yummy!  Can you please post the tut/resource. Any link for Magic?  Please use your new build for a couple of days &  post your review of eclair over cupcake. BTW Congrats!


----------



## Pat (Jan 18, 2010)

Applied 10 MB RAM Hack on top of this ROM and it has made a big difference to the performance.

Steps for both G1 as well as MT3G: 
1:> Flash Latest Radio, if not already flashed. Version: 2.22.19.26I
2:> Flash Death/Haykuro's SPL
3:> Flash the Eclair ROM
4:> Flash 10 MB RAM Hack Mod

Flashing any of these can be done this way:
1:> Download the firmware/radio/mod.
2:> Put the downloaded zip in the root of your SD Card.
3:> Start your phone in Recovery Mode (Home + Power buttons)
4:> Select the option to "Flash any zip from SD" and select the downloaded zip.

Repeat these steps for all firmwares/radios/mods to be flashed.

Note: Sequence of flashing is important. For eg: It is absolutely critical to flash the radio before you flash the SPL.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 19, 2010)

The Android wars will come alive with the X10 given that the Nexus One is a flop.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 19, 2010)

Pat said:


> Applied 10 MB RAM Hack on top of this ROM and it has made a big difference to the performance.
> 
> Steps for both G1 as well as MT3G:
> 1:> Flash Latest Radio, if not already flashed. Version: 2.22.19.26I
> ...



Thanks for the mini tut.I would probably give it a shot over this weekend. I would be keen to know your views on Eclair considering you have used Cupcake earlier. Is it worth upgrading?

Edit: I wouldn't call N1 a flop because it sold 20,000 units within a week in US (and probably UK) alone  and there was next to zero ad spend on it. However Google could have done better with the customer service. Lot of new buyers are grappling with noob issues like configuring 3G, mailboxes etc. I guess things will be better once dust settles down and when media is done with its share of 'stories'.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 19, 2010)

Few more screenshots from 'Milestone'

Gorgeous 'Multimedia dock'

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/dr2.png


Mails:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/GMAIL1r.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/othermail1.png


Browser:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/BR1.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/BR4.png


Apps:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/bbcnews.png  *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IRS1.png  *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IQ1.png

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/dtg2-1.png


Expecting 2.0.1 update anxiously!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 20, 2010)

Noob issues?? The N1 is one of the buggiest phones on launch. Lookee here.

*www.google.com/support/forum/p/android/label?lid=4a96f6d473819af3&hl=en


----------



## Pat (Jan 21, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Thanks for the mini tut.I would probably give it a shot over this weekend. I would be keen to know your views on Eclair considering you have used Cupcake earlier. Is it worth upgrading?


I would put it this way. There is no harm in upgrading. There are no major changes but the UI seems to be a bit more polished than the previous version. Also the fact that Eclair builds are actually running as fast as Donut (or in some cases even more faster), I would recommend everyone to update to Ecalir.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 21, 2010)

Just got Cyanogen installed on my Phone .  

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/5348/cyanogen.jpg


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 21, 2010)

Pat said:


> I would put it this way. There is no harm in upgrading. There are no major changes but the UI seems to be a bit more polished than the previous version. Also the fact that Eclair builds are actually running as fast as Donut (or in some cases even more faster), I would recommend everyone to update to Ecalir.



I am contemplating an upgrade for a while but the fskin Cyanogen ROM is so good that am unsure if I would have a dissonance once I upgrade...let us see...



FilledVoid said:


> Just got Cyanogen installed on my Phone .



Someone is having a real nice time with his Magic . So how is the new experience? Good? Bad? Mixed? Any difference? If you have partitioned your SD card you should get app2sd by default.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 21, 2010)

> Someone is having a real nice time with his Magic . So how is the new experience? Good? Bad? Mixed? Any difference? If you have partitioned your SD card you should get app2sd by default.


Indeed. Cyanogen seems to have much more features  to it. Although I think response wise Amon Ra's ROM might actually be better. Not that theres a huge performance issue or anything but I feel the other is a wee bit faster. nonetheless Cyanogens ROM is nice indeed. I haven't started fooling around with it yet sicne my GPRS account suddenly seems to have vanished. 

Is it possible to synch contacts with Outlook / Outlook Express ?


----------



## Pat (Jan 21, 2010)

I guess its about time people move all their contacts/calendars to the google cloud. I have set up a 4-way sync for all my contacts and calendars between my iPhone, G1, Mac and the online google account. Changes in any one of these automatically pushes them to the other synced entities. Works seamlessly. Almost like magic 

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------




FilledVoid said:


> Is it possible to synch contacts with Outlook / Outlook Express ?



I am sure HTC Sync can be used for this ??


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 22, 2010)

> I guess its about time people move all their contacts/calendars to the google cloud. I have set up a 4-way sync for all my contacts and calendars between my iPhone, G1, Mac and the online google account. Changes in any one of these automatically pushes them to the other synced entities. Works seamlessly. Almost like magic


I can understand this but theres a tiny part of me which would rather have certain stuff just synched with my local copy of Outlook or whatever program I'm using. 


> I am sure HTC Sync can be used for this ??


Will it still work assuming that you have a different mod installed. Never tried it but I think I should give it a go. Should be interesting.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes and finally they get off their lazy rears and fix an issue which has been a pain for allk htc Magic users in India.

Here is some extracts of my two month Helpdesk ordeal lol. 



> Hello, I have purchased a htc Magic (Airtel) Phone from India. I would like to emphasize the disappointment I have in finding the lack of features in the phone you have otherwise claimed to have. One of the key features of the phone is the ability to use GPS but ironically there is not a single application which can use it either. Technically the phone is locked in such a way that not a single application can be installed on it as well. Methods which do circumvent this are known to void the warranty of the same item. Which brings me to a conclusion that htc does not value its customers appropriately. I am hoping that there is some amicable solution for the above mentioned problem. I refuse to believe that I spent my hard earned money on basically a device which can do no more better than a basic touch phone. Hoping for a resolution Mr. X
> P.S. Last but not least it seems that your feedback system refuses to takes complaints either and prefers using the standard line "The system is experiencing problems, Please try later". Which tells me that htc is the least bothered about customer complaints.





> (Tech)) Dear Mr. X,
> 
> Thank you for contacting our Customer Support Center. We are dedicated to providing you with the best quality service and answering all of your questions and concerns.
> 
> ...





> To the above tech Support person,
> If this is a reply you happen to take off a database with pre-issued tickets. May I further state that the above same reply with no change to a single word has been issued to other customers who have come to you with the same problem which I have quoted for your own use.
> 
> ===================================================================================================================================
> ...





> (Tech)) Dear Mr. X,
> 
> This is in continuation to our previous correspondence regarding your HTC device.
> 
> ...





> As per your statement, this issue has been escalated to the Product Design Team. What I would like to see is where on www.htc.com\in has this information been posted? Which is why I said have someone who can speak with a bit more authority contact me. Do you have a link on the company website that explains what you have said or is this all hearsay. If the above information has not been posted on the website then for all I know it does not exist. Which leads me back to my original question which you do not seem able to grasp , can you speak with actual authority on behalf of htc that it is putting forth an update to fix the above mentioned problems.
> 
> As for my address, your claim does not possess any weight as of such. When it does I will be more than happy to give it. I get enough spam as it is.
> 
> ...





> Since I have no clue on how to edit the previous messages I would like to add one more thing.
> 
> *www.balachandar.com/2009/08/13/htc-magic-in-india-by-airtel-is-an-unadulterated-brick/
> 
> ...





> Dear Mr. X,
> 
> This is in continuation to our previous correspondence regarding your HTC device.
> 
> ...





> Issue has not been solved. Neither will it be solved by someone who does't understand what I want as a solution. As I explained earlier I intend on getting a resolution which I find reasonable. Since it's the holidays I've been holding on my actions. But I promise starting by writing reviews for some prominent tech magazine. As I promised earlier I will pursue this with whatever resources I have.
> 
> I urge you to have the concerned contact me. With deep regrets.
> Mr. X.





> Dear Mr. X. ,
> 
> This is in continuation to our previous correspondence regarding your HTC device.
> Would like to assure you that our endeavor is to provide you quality service and your feedback will help us in improving our service further.
> ...





> To whomsoever it may concern,
> Your endeavor to provide me with quality service is at best sub-par. The fact that your company has not even been able to come up with an update after this much time after product release merely glories its inefficiency to meet with its customers critical needs. I believe that your company believes it can exploit the Indian market and assume that the population here is easily dealt with. Till now you have not provided me with an amicable solution. The issue has gone over a month. Neither have you provided me with a link referring that htc has taken note of the problem and intends to issue an update.
> 
> It is my intention to make sure this does not go further on or happen to any other person in the Indian population. You shall be seeing websites with my review on it and I shall be more than happy to post links to it as it is done. As time passes I intend on taking this with the Consumer Court in India if my legal counsel can confirm my claim as valid, which shouldn't be an issue considering you claim that there is a GPS device on the phone which till now I have yet to find or use. In other words there is no way to use the same. Any idea of fixing the issue revolves around the fact that the warranty gets void which I believe is another cheap ploy on your company's die to avoid having to deal with maintenance.
> ...





> As your company has failed to respond with a solution or escalate the issue appropriately it is to my best understanding that this issue can not be solved in an pleasant manner. In order to ensure that my clients' interests are safe guarded and to prevent exploitation of the Indian market I will be pursuing this matter under the Honorable Court of India. Your firm/establishment shall be informed with the following as described below.
> 
> 1. Copy of the Bill of Purchase of Product from htc Product Retailer
> 2. Copy of the Website Page Indication the above Retailer was an Authorized Outlet.
> ...


And behold after 7 days!


> Dear Mr. X,
> 
> This is in continuation to our previous correspondence regarding your HTC device.
> 
> ...



Anyone want to go through the pain and give the below update a whirl xD . Either way I'll probably give it a go foir giggles since I did file a consumer complaint lol.  Now I'm not saying that I accomplished the above but I think they sure got enough customers breathing fire on them that they finally took it serious  .


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 29, 2010)

This is how the world operates . 

Good work dude. Impressive & thanks for posting . Are u gonna upgrade?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 30, 2010)

I don;t know but I probably will if I can. however I despise losing my contacts and other saved data or having to restore them each time lol. Not to mention I'm rather content with either Amon Ra's or Cyanogen's Rom. The only difference is probably this comes with HTC Sense.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 30, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> I don;t know but I probably will if I can. however I despise losing my contacts and other saved data or having to restore them each time lol. Not to mention I'm rather content with either Amon Ra's or Cyanogen's Rom. The only difference is probably this comes with HTC Sense.



Yeah restoring data can be a pain! But since this release boasts of a sense UI without having to create partition and blah...blah...it does sound compelling. Pity I am on 32B.

BTW yesterday night I tried flashing Eclair build but didn't succeed . I think there is a bug in the death SPL or it is not optimized for 32B. If you guys have any idea or know of any resource on flashing Eclair on 32B then please let me know.

EDIT: I take back whatever I said earlier because I just happen to stumble upon a fantastic Eclair ROM. Get it here. This ROM is a brilliant piece of hacking. Not only it installs it self without any partitioning or changing SPL; it also restores all your previous data. Yes, you heard that right!!! (Ensure you don't wipe your data manually before installation  ). This is pure magic!!! 

*img710.imageshack.us/img710/1963/eclair1.png

*img710.imageshack.us/img710/7779/eclair5.png

*img532.imageshack.us/img532/1414/eclair3.png


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 31, 2010)

^^Congrats Dude,Looks amazing!

I've also updated my "Moto Milestone" thorugh my System Updates,

I don't find huge difference,I think Task Manager and Audio Effects are new,

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/home1-1.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/about2.png

Some Apps: (Thank God,all my previous installs are safe!)

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/app1.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/app2.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/App3.png


[BTW,I'm busy with my new 'Monstrous' mobile......ya its... 'HTC HD2' !]


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Bro and congrats on your new purchase. But why a WinMo dude?

BTW if someone wants to install HTC Hero keyboard on their (non-HERO) handsets. Follow this quick tut. 

Google for HTC_IME.apk (or PM me - I downloaded it from XDA). Once HTC_IME.apk is downloaded & installed (use any file manager such as OI) next do the following (settings -> language & keyboard settings):

*img713.imageshack.us/img713/466/62448779.png
Select Touch Input settings

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/3045/80022400.png

*img33.imageshack.us/img33/9160/77017258.png
Do your customizations.

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/3816/82022396.png
Open any application that uses keyboard and long press "?123". Tap "Input Method"

*img534.imageshack.us/img534/7658/63155917.png
Select "Touch Input" once this screen pops up

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/7793/deviceer.png
Voila! You have a HTC Sense keyboard .


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 3, 2010)

Just downloaded and flashed Hero port of OpenEclair. This build is as absolute drool. It comes dollops of eye candy without sacrificing on speed.

*img192.imageshack.us/img192/2010/hero2n.png

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/6699/hero1.png

*img192.imageshack.us/img192/3660/hero4.png

*img693.imageshack.us/img693/5712/hero3.png

Get it here if you have 32B PVT board. 

*fubu.googlecode.com/files/Ope...v1.1.1hero.zip


----------



## dreams (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi all, I am expecting my Hero to be shipped 2morr eve by FedEx. Once I get it, wanna hunt for a unlock code and unlock it to use with Airtel. Then, use the device for a week or so wit stock and then fiddle with the upgrade/ROM.

Hoping to get a better experience. BTW, my new 3GS rocks!!!!


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 5, 2010)

Let us know your experience on Hero. BTW how much you shelling out for it. I guess prices of Hero have come down marginally in India.

Yes, iPhone 3GS is a fantastic device too bad it can't be modded.


----------



## dreams (Feb 5, 2010)

I am getting it from Canada Telus. Without contract, I believe it was declared for 500C$

Sure, wil post my experience.

3GS rocks and I bought it only for the touch UI.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey guys, I want to restore my Hero to original ROM without any recovery or MoDaCo or anything. Any help? Can't get much help on google.


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 6, 2010)

Did you perform nandroid backup before flashing?  If not its gotta be difficult finding the OEM ROM.


----------



## Pat (Feb 6, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Yes, iPhone 3GS is a fantastic device too bad it can't be modded.


Thats not true mate! There is a very active hacking community for iPhone..

Btw, currently using Super D 1.8 (yes, back to donut again), but will flash king's Hero Eclair rom today..It has multi-touch support in browser, maps and gallery app


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 6, 2010)

Never been much into iPhone . I thought JB was the only thing that you can do on that device.

BTW I have tried that ROM; it was FAST !!!! The only gripe I had was I couldn't configure my Exchange mail account on it. Otherwise the ROM was good.


----------



## Pat (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Which one ? Super D or King's ?


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 7, 2010)

Pat said:


> ^^Which one ? Super D or King's ?



Kings's........


----------



## dreams (Feb 7, 2010)

Bad news!!!! Delivery expected tomorrow 2000 hours


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 7, 2010)

I feel the Urge to move to Eclair. Might do so soon. There are ROM;s fopr 31A right? And Sunny you can download the official OEM ROM from HTC's site can't you ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh can I? I haven't been able to access HTC site lately. Gotta call AirTel about it. I think they've blocked the site or something. 
Lucky you guys. Hero has only MoDaCo ROM.


----------



## ksundar (Feb 8, 2010)

'Incredible' news:

Just htc incredible is spotted! 

*i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/ksundar/htc_incredible.jpg

Specs are still speculative!


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 8, 2010)

dreams said:


> Bad news!!!! Delivery expected tomorrow 2000 hours



Keep us updated dude. BTW brand new HTC Hero is available for 25 grand in Mumbai!



FilledVoid said:


> I feel the Urge to move to Eclair. Might do so soon. There are ROM;s fopr 31A right? And Sunny you can download the official OEM ROM from HTC's site can't you ?



For 32B, plethora of Eclair ROMs are available. I have not done much of a Googling for 32A. I am sure the same may true for 32A boards too. I have used this xROM Eclair build for 32B and found it impressive. Give it a shot if you like.

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=624075




Sunny1211993 said:


> Lucky you guys. Hero has only MoDaCo ROM.



I am sure ROMs are available for Hero too. Since we dont own it we haven't done much of a research on it. Check out this Eclair build for Hero. Do a proper research before flashing since it requires you to flash the SPL.

*android.modaco.com/content/htc-her...-2-1-r4-for-gsm-hero-now-with-online-kitchen/


----------



## dreams (Feb 8, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Keep us updated dude. BTW brand new HTC Hero is available for 25 grand in Mumbai!


My bad..This phone was purchased last year and took this time in sending it here. My sis had no time in shippin it here.

BTW, In mumbai, is it frm grey market?


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 8, 2010)

dreams said:


> BTW, In mumbai, is it frm grey market?



No its with bill and warranty. Remember cell phones tend to be costliest in Mumbai.


----------



## Pat (Feb 8, 2010)

^^Only state in India to have 12.5% VAT!!


----------



## dreams (Feb 8, 2010)

What to say??? Anyways, got it. No regrets, unless and until it luks/performs gud


----------



## Pat (Feb 9, 2010)

New breakthrough for G1/MT3G owners, Eugene has managed to overclock the processor to 780 MHz and its running stable on MT3G atleast (Will try out on G1)! There is a ROM for G1 already that utilizes this hack, trying it out currently


----------



## dreams (Feb 9, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Keep us updated dude. BTW brand new HTC Hero is available for 25 grand in Mumbai!


Dude, I juz got this info confirmed. My sis bought the phone for 20k. Good deal, isn't it??


----------



## dreams (Feb 9, 2010)

Update: Received the phone today morning. Waiting to reach home and examine. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## dreams (Feb 10, 2010)

New Update: Went open and saw the beauty. Gorgeous. Connected everything and powered it, saw the cute animation on Hero logo  Gud.
Was using AirTel sim and the welcome screen was to unlock it. After much hiatus, decided to shell out some euros in unlock-now.com and voila, within 10 minutes the code reaches me. 
Used the code and successful. Cant wait to setup all accounts, so skipped all. UI is somewat cluttered, and more was the menu. UI is slightly lagging for touch, maybe, first use. Need to full explore.
Accessories supplied silicon base case, 3.5mm HP. Gud for a start.
Is there a stylus for this?
Stock music was played and it was okish. Not much of a sound output, may be due to the case, but it had opening in the speaker hole. Will use my songs and videos and let u ppl know.
2GB SD was accompanied with the Hero. No time to completely explore, so give me some time and will let u knw.
Thanks.


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 10, 2010)

Pat said:


> New breakthrough for G1/MT3G owners, Eugene has managed to overclock the processor to 780 MHz and its running stable on MT3G atleast (Will try out on G1)! There is a ROM for G1 already that utilizes this hack, trying it out currently



These guys at xda are sheer wizards . So did you flash the ROM? How is the performance improvement? Is it draining out the battery too fast?



dreams said:


> New Update: Went open and saw the beauty. Gorgeous. Connected everything and powered it, saw the cute animation on Hero logo  Gud.
> Was using AirTel sim and the welcome screen was to unlock it. After much hiatus, decided to shell out some euros in unlock-now.com and voila, within 10 minutes the code reaches me.
> Used the code and successful. Cant wait to setup all accounts, so skipped all. UI is somewat cluttered, and more was the menu. UI is slightly lagging for touch, maybe, first use. Need to full explore.
> Accessories supplied silicon base case, 3.5mm HP. Gud for a start.
> ...



Finally you got your Hero. Congrats dude. How much you shelled out for unlocking. I have never come across a locked phone so don't have much idea if changing ROM unlocks it. There is no stylus because of a capacitive screen. Nevertheless post your experiences.

BTW I am back on Cyanoge's ROM; Eclair ROMs though were pretty fast (faster than even Cyanogen's) but gaming was very slow and videos was choppy at best. This was probably due to 10MB RAM hack. Will switch to Eclair once there is some major release.


----------



## dreams (Feb 10, 2010)

17.50Euro. 1500 bucks.


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 10, 2010)

> BTW I am back on Cyanoge's ROM; Eclair ROMs though were pretty fast (faster than even Cyanogen's) but gaming was very slow and videos was choppy at best. This was probably due to 10MB RAM hack. Will switch to Eclair once there is some major release.


if you want sheer speed then my suggestion is to use Amon Ra's ROM but note its just a pure Magic ROM with some tweaks , but it was sickly fast.


----------



## Pat (Feb 10, 2010)

Unlocks for android phones always have to be "bought"! There are no free software unlocks like there are for iPhones! I bought mine for $15!


----------



## dreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Why is that so? And how does one created those unlock codes?


----------



## Pat (Feb 10, 2010)

AFAIK, these codes are generated legally. The unlock-sellers have a mechanism in place wherein they get the money and IMEI of the locked handset, forward that IMEI to HTC, who in turn return an unlock code which the sellers mail you. Ofcourse, all this must be automated, else 10-15 mins response time wouldnt be possible.


----------



## dreams (Feb 11, 2010)

thnx for the eye opener..


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 11, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> if you want sheer speed then my suggestion is to use Amon Ra's ROM but note its just a pure Magic ROM with some tweaks , but it was sickly fast.



Yeah I've heard about it. But I guess its too plain Jane for my tastes. But nevertheless I would give it a shot this weekend.

BTW I saw a press snippet in ET today about Samsung Galaxy Spica @ 15K; sounds like a good deal. It has a freaking 800 MHz processor and capacitive screen. Any views on this?


----------



## Pat (Feb 11, 2010)

^^128 MB RAM = PHAIL! Although there are reports that it might get the 2.1 update in a few months, I highly doubt if it would be able to handle it well! Even my 192 MB RAM G1 is a bit slow when running Eclair!


----------



## dreams (Feb 11, 2010)

Hero is driving me crazy!!!

I logged into gtalk and then checked my email. After 10 minutes of search, find out the log out option and logged out successfully. But, gmail doesnt log out. Searching for a log out button tuk me 60 minutes and finally googled and found the dreadful solution that there is no log out and we need to do a factory reset. Crazy!!!

Then found out another solution and logged out of Google apps completely.

Researched thru Android Market and downloaded and installed some apps. Those are gud. Market is slick and resembles appstore very much.

Is there a way to increase the speaker sound. I copied some songs and the sound is not that much gud. Any alternate player rather than the stock ones?

And what about videos? Wat are the formats accepted and wat should be the screen resolution?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 11, 2010)

So much for an Android phone.


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 11, 2010)

dreams said:


> Hero is driving me crazy!!!
> 
> I logged into gtalk and then checked my email. After 10 minutes of search, find out the log out option and logged out successfully. But, gmail doesnt log out. Searching for a log out button tuk me 60 minutes and finally googled and found the dreadful solution that there is no log out and we need to do a factory reset. Crazy!!!
> 
> ...



Chill dude!!! Your phone is not even 48hours old. Slowly you will understand the nuances of it. But doing a factory reset to logout problem is epic lol .

Being an OS from Google you would be expected to be connected all the time. But this may also translate into a very-very fat mobile bill. So first thing you should do is to download "apndroid" from market place. This will help you in switching your GPRS/EDGE connection on and off. Meridian is a very good media player; much better than the stock one. Download and have fun. Use headphone (cmon man! Hero has 3.5mm jack) instead of speaker for music . 

Unless you have Samsung Galaxy Spica you are struck with MP4 format. Since you are an iPhone convert don't forget to download i Music and i Video application. You will love it.


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 11, 2010)

> I logged into gtalk and then checked my email. After 10 minutes of search, find out the log out option and logged out successfully. But, gmail doesnt log out. Searching for a log out button tuk me 60 minutes and finally googled and found the dreadful solution that there is no log out and we need to do a factory reset. Crazy!!!


False. Although you do need to clear the cache which is possible through the Manage applications screen. 



> Then found out another solution and logged out of Google apps completely.


I'm guessing you might have found the same solution then.

This is what's the problem with cloud based solutions. When you get applications which synch automagically then everything seems to be considered as a single device or an object which tends to be a problem for a good number of folks.


----------



## dreams (Feb 11, 2010)

thnx for sugg amit. Wat abt the screen resolution? I have some good vdoz converted for my iPT and iPhone. Its all in mp4 format. Will those work? Normally I use my phone to hear music when driving car. Have USB stereo, but its kinda boring. Also, need to explore Hero completely so thought of asking. Beware I am stil a complete n00b when it comes to Hero. 

@ Filled
I found out myself clearing the cache for gmail, but tht doesnt logged me out. Then managed to find, I have to clear the cache for Gmail Apps which did the trick.


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes oddly enough you need to clear the cache for Google Apps in order to get logged off. Although for me I rarely find it an inconvenience since no one else uses my phone.


----------



## Pat (Feb 11, 2010)

There is a hack to increase the loudspeaker output volume..And it works fairly well! Head over to xda-devs to get it!


----------



## dreams (Feb 12, 2010)

^^ thnx for the heads up. I searched xda and couldn find anythn fruitful.  Mind sharing the link buddy?????

Yesterday uploaded some of the videos converted for iPhone and was wondering how to play them in Hero LOL

Then as amit said, d/l meridian and there comes the video option. All the videos played fairly well. Sound is a bit odd. Let me head up to xda to get it.

Also d/l video player, which also did the job fell and plays the video in landscape by default.

Quick qn., Using Meridian I played the htc demo video and by default it plays in portrait. But the video itself is in landscape. But when I turn the phone anticlockwise, the vdo plays in landscape, but the actual video is upside down. Is this a fault in meridian?

I played the same vdo in video player and it plays well. So, gonna stick with video player for vdos alone. wat ya say?


----------



## anish_sha (Feb 14, 2010)

how about this fone guys... i am looking for a VFM android fone

*cgi.ebay.in/New-Samsung-i5700-GALA...ItemQQptZIN_Mobile_Phones?hash=item439d4474ed


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 15, 2010)

dreams said:


> Quick qn., Using Meridian I played the htc demo video and by default it plays in portrait. But the video itself is in landscape. But when I turn the phone anticlockwise, the vdo plays in landscape, but the actual video is upside down. Is this a fault in meridian?



I have never used any other video player other than the stock one. I have Meridian but I don't use it so often. If possible share the video so that I can check it on my phone.



anish_sha said:


> how about this fone guys... i am looking for a VFM android fone
> 
> *cgi.ebay.in/New-Samsung-i5700-GALA...ItemQQptZIN_Mobile_Phones?hash=item439d4474ed



IMO its a damn good price for a phone with Android and 800 MHz processor.

OK...its time now for a bit of hacking . I have uploaded an .apk file here. Which enables download of paid application from Android market (mind it you still have to pay  ). Once installed do a long press and select any network (this application will fake your selected network as the default to the market). 

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/3056/marketenabler.png

I have selected T-mobile (US) and now I can access those kick as$ paid application from Market .

*img59.imageshack.us/img59/6618/market1.png

*img715.imageshack.us/img715/5004/market2.png


----------



## dreams (Feb 15, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> I have never used any other video player other than the stock one. I have Meridian but I don't use it so often. If possible share the video so that I can check it on my phone.



How do you play videos in stock player? I cant find any options to play vdo in tht. So, d/l both player and vdo player does the job pretty well.

I am talkin abt the HTC Demo vdo that comes with the phone. Anyways, I have now set meridian to play all vdo in landscape. Issue is solved.


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 15, 2010)

Lo and behold!; Adobe Flash comes to Android:

*www.adobe.com/aboutadobe/pressroom/pressreleases/201002/021510FlashPlayerMWC.html


----------



## MasterMinds (Feb 15, 2010)

guys which is the phone that samsung has launched in the range of 12.5~13.5k range. 
i saw the techtree show, they were discussing it as the steal deal. all i can remember is its from samsung, got android, 3.2 inch display. and the name was samsung sxxxxx( not sure)


----------



## kalpik (Feb 15, 2010)

Samsung Galaxy.


----------



## MasterMinds (Feb 15, 2010)

oh yes it is, thanks mate.


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 15, 2010)

Its called Samsung Galaxy Spica. I checked the price this weekend now retails now at Rs.12,444 !


----------



## hellknight (Feb 15, 2010)

What are your views about the HTC Tattoo.. I'm thinking about getting this one.. it has resistive touchscreen.. is it a big problem on a small screen?


----------



## kalpik (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes.. Most apps wont work on the tattoo because of its low resolution.


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 15, 2010)

Except RAM and Sense UI; Galaxy Spica pwns Tattoo. Sensi UI is good but sluggish & then Tattoo has only 256MB for it.

IMO if you are buying an Android device go for Samsung Galaxy Spica. It has got a bigger AMOLED screen, faster processor, xViD/DivX support, Android market, a patented sound engine etc. Android Market has lots of apps. that can only be enjoyed on a capacitive screen. 

If marketed properly (looks like Samsung is currently intrested in promoting only _aam janta_ phones  ) this phone will be a rage!!!


----------



## hellknight (Feb 15, 2010)

Damn that Samsung Spica is hot.. i'm selling my 5800 XM


----------



## MasterMinds (Feb 15, 2010)

how is this phone compared to 5800 and how is android compared to s60v5


----------



## dreams (Feb 16, 2010)

^^ U must be kidding.. am I right??????


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 16, 2010)

MasterMinds said:


> how is this phone compared to 5800 and how is android compared to s60v5


Dude, Android phones completely blow away any Nokia touchscreen phones!


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 16, 2010)

While Googling for something else I landed up here. Handy for someone with Samsung Galaxy. MoDaCo ROM for Samsung Galaxy probably with Sense UI.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 16, 2010)

@sunny.. not really.. N900 rocks.. it blows away most of the Android phones except that Sony Ericsson X10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 16, 2010)

^
N900? Dude! That thing is plain filthy. Not to mention the uber suckage of Symbian OS. No offence to anyone but Symbian doesn't stand a chance against Android or Mobile OS X.


----------



## pickster (Feb 16, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> N900? Dude! That thing is plain filthy. Not to mention the uber suckage of Symbian OS. No offence to anyone but Symbian doesn't stand a chance against Android or Mobile OS X.



uhh.. N900 runs Maemo, not Symbian.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, just read that.

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------

I just have the tendency to hate Nokia phones, no matter how awesome they may be.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 17, 2010)

*prays really hard that the HTC desire is release under 30k officially in India*


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2010)

Maemo is actually better than even iPhone OS.


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 17, 2010)

I have used N810 albeit briefly and it was brilliant. By that yardstick N900 should also be a great device. Its pity that as far as India is concerned Nokia believes in giving us a rat's a$s. BTW N900 still sports a resistive screen and a stylus.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 17, 2010)

kalpik said:


> *prays really hard that the HTC desire is release under 30k officially in India*


Yoy've really been itching to get your hands on one of those awesome Android devices, aren't ya? 



ico said:


> Maemo is actually better than even iPhone OS.


Yeah sure! That's like saying Windows Vista is better than Mac OS X Snow Leopard.



amitabhishek said:


> I have used N810 albeit briefly and it was brilliant. By that yardstick N900 should also be a great device. Its pity that as far as India is concerned Nokia believes in giving us a rat's a$s. BTW N900 still sports a resistive screen and a stylus.



Resistive screen? Stylus? C'mon Nokia! .....N900 is like a brick with touch screen. Capacitive screen FTW!


----------



## kalpik (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah.. Unfortunately, so far no android love for India


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 17, 2010)

Why don't you get Hero or Nexus One?


----------



## MasterMinds (Feb 17, 2010)

MasterMinds said:


> how is this phone compared to 5800 and how is android compared to s60v5





dreams said:


> ^^ U must be kidding.. am I right??????





Sunny1211993 said:


> Dude, Android phones completely blow away any Nokia touchscreen phones!


yea that's what i was asking.I haven't used android.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 17, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Why don't you get Hero or Nexus One?


Cause Nexus One isn't officially available in India. I want warranty and support.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 17, 2010)

Will it ever be?


----------



## kalpik (Feb 17, 2010)

Nexus One? I really don't know.. But i think HTC will launch Desire in India soon..


----------



## dreams (Feb 18, 2010)

Do I have to activate just the GPRS/EDGE for my Hero or it is advisable to go for a data plan??
I am currently with AirTel.


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 18, 2010)

dreams said:


> Do I have to activate just the GPRS/EDGE for my Hero or it is advisable to go for a data plan??
> I am currently with AirTel.



You would need a proper Edge connection; in Airtel's lingo its called Mobile Office.


----------



## dreams (Feb 18, 2010)

I do have that activated, but somewhere I read we need a data plan for proper browsing since GPRS/EDGE will work for only Google apps.

Anyways, thnx for the clarification. And any tips for increasing battery life?


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 18, 2010)

dreams said:


> I do have that activated, but somewhere I read we need a data plan for proper browsing since GPRS/EDGE will work for only Google apps.
> 
> Anyways, thnx for the clarification. And any tips for increasing battery life?



EDGE is full fledged wireless internet. It can be used to browse all the sites as well as to tether your laptop etc. 

Switch off all the wireless connections if you don't need them; this enhances the battery life to a great extent. Switching off streaming widgets also enhances battery.You can also control screen brightness so keep it optimized according to your needs. I think thats about it; IMO these smart phones can be quite a battery drainers.


----------



## dreams (Feb 18, 2010)

Tnx a bunch m8. And how to conn Hero to my lappy and use Airtel MO. Internet tethering I mean. Browsing from lappy using Airtel from Hero.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Yeah sure! That's like saying Windows Vista is better than Mac OS X Snow Leopard.


You obviously didn't know about Nokia N900, as you termed it 'Symbian'. Use first and then talk. When are we getting Flash on the iPhone? eh?

A small eye opener for you  - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHUwvaTmXWQ and *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maemo

Maemo also makes Android look like over-rated sh1te.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 18, 2010)

Maemo or not, resistive touchscreen phones aren't for me.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2010)

^ Resistive is a -ve point, yes.

But, I seriously -ed @ that Windows Vista vs Snow Leo comparison.

Wait for Maemo 6 and new devices to come out.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 18, 2010)

Negative point? It's a deal breaker for many people.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Negative point? It's a deal breaker for many people.


Nokia's next Maemo 6 fone/tablet will be with capactitive touchscreen and multitouch. Don't worry.


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 19, 2010)

dreams said:


> Tnx a bunch m8. And how to conn Hero to my lappy and use Airtel MO. Internet tethering I mean. Browsing from lappy using Airtel from Hero.



I haven't tried tethering & I don't know about Windows but in Linux you can try following in terminal:



> wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf



If it detects a USB modem then we are on right track. After that edit wvdial with the dial-in phone number (e.g.such as #555) from Airtel and hopefully things should get going.


----------



## dreams (Feb 19, 2010)

I dont use Linux. Any steps for Windows?


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2010)

*Sony Ericsson X10 mini* - *img.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/se-x10-mini.jpg
There you get an entry level Android.

*Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 mini pro* - *img.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/se-x10-mini-pro.jpg

with QWERTY. 

Click the images for specifications.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 20, 2010)

What's wrong with the mobile companies? Why release an Android 1.6 phone NOW?!


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2010)

Even I was surprised at that. But I care less if the fones are priced correctly. I might consider to get any one of them. I'm expecting the X10 mini to be around 15k, honestly. This is a kind of fone Android really needs/needed.

Glad that they both have a microSD card and a 3.5mm jack. SE's usual handicaps are not there.

But I'm pretty sure that SE will come out with their upgrade for Android 2.x later.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 20, 2010)

The SE X10 series shall be upgraded to a higher version eventually, but the difference as of no is minimal.Most of the basic features have been ported back to the older version and now the only thing that remains is the support for live wallpapers. Too much of a difference.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 20, 2010)

@sunny.... Maemo is awesome dude.. just forget resistive for a while.. its damn awesome.. it CAN multitask unlike the Mac products iFone and iTampon ...

---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------

And regarding Symbian.. it will rise from the ashes as it is Open Sourced now.. more and more apps will be developed for it now.. just wait and watch...


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2010)

Symbian is now only good for non-touchscreen and VFM mobile fones IMHO.

Once cheaper Android mobile fones come out, I don't see Symbian being a major force. But Nokia will keep pushing it. Symbian needs a complete new overhaul.

Now we have also have Notion Ink ADAM, which beats the sh!t outta iPad and it is based on Android. - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124452


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 20, 2010)

> Tnx a bunch m8. And how to conn Hero to my lappy and use Airtel MO. Internet tethering I mean. Browsing from lappy using Airtel from Hero.



*code.google.com/p/azilink/

This is for htc Magic but I would think you should already have the tether app on your system if you rooted it. Secondly the rest of the procedure should be similar.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2010)

hellknight said:


> @sunny.... Maemo is awesome dude.. just forget resistive for a while.. its damn awesome.. it CAN multitask unlike the Mac products iFone and iTampon ...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------
> 
> And regarding Symbian.. it will rise from the ashes as it is Open Sourced now.. more and more apps will be developed for it now.. just wait and watch...


Maemo does look good but I'll wait for a phone with Capacitive touchscreen.


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 25, 2010)

This is Non-Nexus build of Google Earth. However it would run only on Eclair (2.1) try it out you have Eclair. Pity I don't .


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 26, 2010)

How is *Samsung Galaxy* its priced aroung 14k in india. is it a good buy?


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 26, 2010)

Its def. a good buy. Best Samsung phone at that price point. However consider Galaxy Spica too i.e. i5700 before you take a decision.


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 1, 2010)

is it launched in india?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 1, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> is it launched in india?


Ofcourse......I even got an offer on a used i5700 already


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 4, 2010)

Hallelujah! Brand new Cyanogenmod ROM is here. I am downloading will post screenies later.

*Changelog*:



> And now the good stuff:
> * UNIVERSAL! Runs on both Dream and Magic 32B
> * Based on Android 1.6, many bugfixes and enhancements from AOSP, XDA, and me
> * Custom art and wallpapers from Prash
> ...



*forum.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?/t...agic-v4215-03032010/page__p__1833&#entry1833?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 5, 2010)

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/4786/deviceu.png
*img689.imageshack.us/img689/7836/devicepp.png

Upgraded. Was about to post here but noticed that it already has been updated showing New CM Release. You can use the CyanogenMod Updater to update I believe but I just downloaded the kernel and the updated mod and applied it using recovery.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 5, 2010)

Another Nexus One - Google to launch features stripped N1 in India *ff.im/-gYaf9


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 5, 2010)

> Nexus One will cost around Rs. 33,241/ in India which comes around 675 U.S. dollars.


No offense but thats ALOT of money. And when you buy anything for that kind of dough it better not be a stripped down version of anything.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 5, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> No offense but thats ALOT of money. And when you buy anything for that kind of dough it better not be a stripped down version of anything.



Bang on!!! Then its not call selling its called fleecing . 

BTW looks like you have dumped Amon_RA for good .


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 5, 2010)

> BTW looks like you have dumped Amon_RA for good .


Aye , Amon Ra was very stable and fast but I prefer Cyanogen Mod for features I guess. Furthermore this update seems to make my phone much faster than the previous one. Im still goofing around with it but I think the main features are performance wise so theres nothing new to see settings wise.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 7, 2010)

Heard a lot about this Super D ROM. Its Sunday; got some time today, so am gonna try it. Ciao!!! Will post screenies if it succeeds.

Edit: Flashed! This ROM screams on speed. Marked improvement over Cyanogen's. SuperD has all the goodies of Cyanogen's such as app2sd, updater etc. It comes with lots of Nexus tid-bits. Its easy to flash. If you have Magic; download the ROM and flash from SD & for G1, Danger SPL is required. Highly recommended!!!

Download


*img408.imageshack.us/img408/410/device2.png
*img411.imageshack.us/img411/8063/devicep.png
*img706.imageshack.us/img706/830/device3z.png


----------



## anish_sha (Mar 8, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Ofcourse......I even got an offer on a used i5700 already



hows it dude? im considering buying it....


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 8, 2010)

anish_sha said:


> hows it dude? im considering buying it....


Ofcourse its too good at that price, I dumped the idea of getting an used one and I'm going for a new one


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi guys. Just bought Samsung galaxy spIca and I'm exploring it right Now. 
Getting It to connect to my wifI Network was a huge headache so is connecting to gprs. Also I'm not able to type in small "i" in dictionary. See spIca and wifI.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 10, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Hi guys. Just bought Samsung galaxy spIca and I'm exploring it right Now.
> Getting It to connect to my wifI Network was a huge headache so is connecting to gprs. Also I'm not able to type in small "i" in dictionary. See spIca and wifI.



Dude you will overcome such tiny niggles within a day of usage. BTW there is a arrow key (left side of the keyboard) to change case.


BTW congrats. Waiting eagerly for your review!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 10, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Dude you will overcome such tiny niggles within a day of usage. BTW there is a arrow key (left side of the keyboard) to change case.
> 
> 
> BTW congrats. Waiting eagerly for your review!


Thank you 
I have exams right now. So will do that once I'm free.
BTW the problem is not with me. No matter which case I select, it's always Capital "I" in T9 add to dictionary mode.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 10, 2010)

I am not really sure what you mean and I dont think t9 mode exists on Android phone. Its just some intelligent guesses that the OS does basis your input. Nevertheless as mentioned before these little annonoyances will gradually go away. 

BTW posting this from my Magic phone everything works fine.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 11, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> I am not really sure what you mean and I dont think t9 mode exists on Android phone. Its just some intelligent guesses that the OS does basis your input. Nevertheless as mentioned before these little annonoyances will gradually go away.
> 
> BTW posting this from my Magic phone everything works fine.


Android keyboard works with no problems. But the samsung keyboard mode seems to be buggy.

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------




> *Android Folks on TDF*
> Amitabhishek
> Filled-Void
> Sunny
> ...


Add me too 

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------

Plzz suggest a timed profiles app for 1.5 Cupcake

I will use 1.5 for a while before switching to 2.X, are the above mentioned rom's in previous posts compatible with Galaxy Spica??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 11, 2010)

Ever since I started fiddling with new apps. I notice the battery to be draining much faster, looks like apps are running in background??? How can I see open apps list and How would I close an app, without running in background.
BTW suggest me any screen capture app 
I've tried Shoot me and it is not starting and asking for "root". 
What is "root", is it like jailbreaking ??

When I hold home button for a few seconds, a list of 6 apps pops up, what are those?? Open apps or recently used apps?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 11, 2010)

> Ever since I started fiddling with new apps. I notice the battery to be draining much faster, looks like apps are running in background??? How can I see open apps list and How would I close an app, without running in background.


Advanced Task Killer . Get it from Google Market. Theres quite a few but this one works fine. 



> BTW suggest me any screen capture app


ddms in Android SDK . I forgot the name of the application but it should be in one of my posts in this thread after I flashed my phone. 


> I've tried Shoot me and it is not starting and asking for "root".
> What is "root", is it like jailbreaking ??


I was assuming you rooted your phone. Rooting refers to giving you full access to the features of your phone and its OS. The applications in Android Market all require root access for taking screenshots I believe the other way of not requiring the above is by using ddms to take screen captures. Check the following link it has pictures demonstrating the same. 
*www.simplehelp.net/2009/07/21/how-to-take-screenshots-of-your-android-based-phone-from-windows/


> When I hold home button for a few seconds, a list of 6 apps pops up, what are those?? Open apps or recently used apps?


Recently used.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 12, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> I will use 1.5 for a while before switching to 2.X, are the above mentioned rom's in previous posts compatible with Galaxy Spica??



No. The above mentioned ROMs are for HTC phones. None of us have a Samsung phone here. Probably you need to do some R & D here. One link is as under:

*samsung-firmware.webs.com/apps/auth/login?why=pw&try=1&wp=1&next=WEBPROTECT-samsungandroidi5700.htm

Some custom Samsung ROMs are XXJC3, DDJB2. Probably Google will help you. But honestly I guess its kinda early for you to try new ROMs. Just enjoy the OEM ROM for time being .



> Ever since I started fiddling with new apps. I notice the battery to be draining much faster, looks like apps are running in background??? How can I see open apps list and How would I close an app, without running in background.



You need to switch off GPRS (use apndroid application from market), wifi & Google sync. if you are not using them. Active wireless connections drain battery really fast. Check display and reduce brightness to less than 50%. Easier way to do this is: Do a short press of "Menu"; once pop-up opens select "add" -> "widgets" -> "power controls" . This will help you toggle wifi and control screen brightness right from home screen 



> I've tried Shoot me and it is not starting and asking for "root".
> What is "root", is it like jailbreaking ??



Download Android SDK from Google and follow tut link shared by Fillvoid. For a first timer taking screen shots can be a pain. But once configured its a cakewalk.



> When I hold home button for a few seconds, a list of 6 apps pops up, what are those?? Open apps or recently used apps?



This is similar to alt+tab button in Ubuntu/Windows.


Amit


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info @filledvoid @amitabhishek 
I plan to use OEM rom for atleast a month before I even try to fiddle it with. I just wanted some heads-up.


> This is similar to alt+tab button in Ubuntu/Windows.


Looks like it is recently opened apps list as mentioned by Filledvoid coz even when just 3 apps are running,that list shows 6 app.

Is there any other way to lock my phone other than the unlock pattern mode??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 13, 2010)

X10 on the way. Asked my Uncle in Sweden to get me one. Cant wait.!!


----------



## devilz666 (Mar 22, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Hi guys. Just bought Samsung galaxy spIca and I'm exploring it right Now.
> Getting It to connect to my wifI Network was a huge headache so is connecting to gprs. Also I'm not able to type in small "i" in dictionary. See spIca and wifI.





I have my frnd's Spica with me for a mnth, and it is an awesome phone for that price. 

anyways, gprs worked kinda out of the box for me and wi-fi did too, just had to configure modem (i am on bsnl wi-fi modem, that's why) settings 

oh and I updated to unofficial 2.1 it's sexy but bit sluggish 

I am sure that after a mnth's work i'll find it hard to survive w/o android phone, so i am sure abt buying one (or a HTC win mobile and hack it for android  )

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------




dreamcatcher said:


> X10 on the way. Asked my Uncle in Sweden to get me one. Cant wait.!!




dude, envy, price? :O

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------




ankushkool said:


> How is *Samsung Galaxy* its priced aroung 14k in india. is it a good buy?




Galaxy Spica is a better choice, cheaper and better ( for two reasons, 800 MHz proccy and official update to 2.1, that'll happen soon)


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 23, 2010)

devilz666 said:


> Galaxy Spica is a better choice, cheaper and better ( for two reasons, 800 MHz proccy and official update to 2.1, that'll happen soon)






update already released...
 


it should be coming to southeast Asia anytime now..


----------



## jain_pranav (Mar 23, 2010)

Im confused b/w htc tattoo & samsung galaxy spica i5700..
Samsung soon to get official 2.1 update..
Few things i didnt like in htc tattoo are

1.Resistive touchscreen as compared 2 capacitive in spica
2.QVGA display

Kindly suggest which 1 i shud go 4?

I wanna buy an android phone n thats 4 sure


----------



## kalpik (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ I don't believe you are asking this! Spica all the way!


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 23, 2010)

Spica! I think its probably the best VFM Android Phone out there at the moment.


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Mar 23, 2010)

Has anybody got an idea when Motorola is launching Quench (CliQ XT) in India. I'm quite interested in buying it and would like to know what would be its price.

Link for it:
*www.gsmarena.com/motorola_quench-3153.php


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 23, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> X10 on the way. Asked my Uncle in Sweden to get me one. Cant wait.!!



Is Nokia X10 oficially launched?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 23, 2010)

He was talking about Xperia 10..


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 23, 2010)

I have been using this keyboard for few days and this is really good! A very noble way of typing or shall I say swiping . My speed has also increased to an extent.  

Grab it from here and give it a shot. Its fun and surprisingly very very accurate. Don't forget to take the small (in- built) tutorial before you start using it. Install and have fun . Should work on Samsung phones too.

*img693.imageshack.us/img693/6549/swype.png



P.S. I hope developers have patented this before Apple copies and counter sues them .


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Works like a charm on Spica. Thanks Amit


----------



## hellknight (Mar 23, 2010)

I've some questions for Android users :-

1. Does it reads PDF files? If not, any free app.
2. Does it reads ODT files? If not, any free app.
3. What about MS Office files?
4. Does HTML mail, like newsletters etc, appear on it the way they do on a mail client?


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes
Not sure
Yes
Yes

Except last one; for the rest; you have to download application from the market.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 23, 2010)

> 1. Does it reads PDF files? If not, any free app.


Yes. Earlier this was an issue. however now there are either applications that work locally or may use workarounds to display the pdf file. 



> 2. Does it reads ODT files? If not, any free app.


I believe Androffice *may* open odt files but I'm not sure if it is free or know the extent of its functionality. 



> 3. What about MS Office files?


Yes Word and Excel files work. Check out Documents to Go. There might be individual readers as well. And not to mention a range of server based rendering services.  



> 4. Does HTML mail, like newsletters etc, appear on it the way they do on a mail client?


Gmails client on Android does at least Im not sure about the other clients since I don't use anything else other than that. Of course you vould use the browser but then like expected you would see it as the way it was intended for a browser.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 23, 2010)

For pdfs there is a very popular application in the market called beam pdf reader.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 23, 2010)

Its trialware ^. I believe a 10 day trial.


----------



## jain_pranav (Mar 24, 2010)

kalpik said:


> ^^ I don't believe you are asking this! Spica all the way!



Actually i was a bit reluctant to buy samsung 
Still thanks a lot dude


----------



## jain_pranav (Mar 31, 2010)

Finaly bought samsung spica 
D phone is amazing n im also nw a part of android os user on this forum 
Letz keep updating this thread with new apps which users come across..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 1, 2010)

Has anyone tried Firefox Mobile beta for android, fennec that is
*3.ly/rzV3


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 1, 2010)

Guys help me out here

*android app development*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125443


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 1, 2010)

> Finaly bought samsung spica
> D phone is amazing n im also nw a part of android os user on this forum
> Letz keep updating this thread with new apps which users come across..


Hey welcome aboard. I definitely think you made a good purchase. Be free to share your experience.


----------



## dushi23 (Apr 1, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> I have been using this keyboard for few days and this is really good! A very noble way of typing or shall I say swiping . My speed has also increased to an extent.
> 
> Grab it from here and give it a shot. Its fun and surprisingly very very accurate. Don't forget to take the small (in- built) tutorial before you start using it. Install and have fun . Should work on Samsung phones too.
> 
> ...



Hey i installed it on my spica..but i m not been able to find the location where it is installed on my cell...please help!!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 1, 2010)

^^
Goto Settings-> Locale & text
Select Swype as default there, that's it.

if you want number pad then start swiping from the swype button(the one you see with a blue line in bottom left corner) onto anywhere on the keyboard.
For editing the word swype from the swype button on to sym button next to it.
It is confusing initially, but you'll get used to it in a couple of day's time


----------



## dushi23 (Apr 2, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^
> Goto Settings-> Locale & text
> Select Swype as default there, that's it.
> 
> ...



Thnx a ton dude!!!!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 4, 2010)

Has anyone tried Fennec yet??
It's not installing on Spica, an error msg pops up saying, "gecko cannot be installed on this device"


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 4, 2010)

Not yet but will try shortly.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 5, 2010)

Couldn't wait for the official Samsung release, So flashed mine with 2.1 via Odin 
Gotta go fiddle with it and I'll post my views on it afterwards


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 5, 2010)

^^ Post your experience dude. On my device Eclair has always been slow (without RAM hack). Still waiting for a prefect 2.1 build.

BTW I tried installing Fennec my phone rejects is outright!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 5, 2010)

@Amitabhishek
I posted my review *here*


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks...will read it at leisure tonight while watching MI vs. CSK match (wow! what a contest this gonna be  ).

Anyways since I was mostly on Cynogen's and now on SuperD's ROM one complaint that I always had from listeners from the other side was low call volume. After Googling I realized that the problem was more widespread than I initially thought. Anyways to cut long story short the fix is here and it works! Since applying the fix complaints have come down drastically. Apply the fix if you have a similar problem.


----------



## Head Banger (Apr 6, 2010)

which android phone to get on a budget of 25k


----------



## kalpik (Apr 6, 2010)

Either extend your budget and get the Milestone/Nexus One/wait for Desire or buy the Samsung Galaxy Spica for 12k..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 6, 2010)

Is the nexus One available in india?Dont get motorola, they have pathetic support nowadaz.


----------



## Head Banger (Apr 6, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Either extend your budget and get the Milestone/Nexus One/wait for Desire or buy the Samsung Galaxy Spica for 12k..



is nexus one available in india and how long i have to wait for desire and X10


----------



## kalpik (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ Nexus One *is* available unofficially.. Check ebay.in.. X10 is available but I personally think its a waste of a phone, but ofcourse my friend dreamcatcher here will love to disagree  The Desire, even I am waiting for.. I've heard it will release by mid or end of April..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2010)

Which is the best Anrdoid phone on the market right now? Please don't say Nexus One. That phone blows!


----------



## kalpik (Apr 7, 2010)

HTC Desire..

A *very* comprehensive review of Desire: *www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/htc-desire-679515/review

Also, 15 best mobile phones in the world today: *www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-c...-best-mobile-phones-in-the-world-today-645440

Guess which one tops the list!


----------



## Pat (Apr 7, 2010)

^^Going by your smiley, I am sure it is an android based phone


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 7, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Which is the best Anrdoid phone on the market right now? Please don't say Nexus One. That phone blows!





HTC Desire FTW...
sexy phone...!!!

its like the nexus one minus the suck..


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 7, 2010)

Peoples N1 is a fantastic phone! Don't understand the apathy. One guy in my office sports one and its fantastic! Speed, display, integration with office's exchange mail everything is just so good!

IMO its much better that what iPhone was in its first iteration.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 7, 2010)

Can anyone help me with this rooting thing on spica!!!!
I followed these two guides 

*spica-i5700.blogspot.com/

*www.greaky.com/2010/02/rooting-other-goodies-on-samsung-galaxy.html

My device shows up when I run the _adb devices_ command
But when I run the next command, all I get is 



> C:\Windows\system32>adb shell mount -o remount,rw,codepage=utf8,vfat,xattr,check
> =no /dev/stl5 /system
> 'adb' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.


 and sometimes this


> adb shell mount -o remount,rw,codepage=utf8,vfat,xattr,check=no  /dev/stl5 /system"
> 
> show notify : "mount: Operation not permitted


Help needed


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 7, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Can anyone help me with this rooting thing on spica!!!!
> I followed these two guides
> 
> *spica-i5700.blogspot.com/
> ...





dude i just read somewhere that 2.1 has some issues with rooting..

its better nt to try it out at this moment..

thats y i will be waiting fr sometime..


----------



## kalpik (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG! HTC Support is SUPER awesome! I emailed them asking if i buy desire from UK, will it be under warranty in India? They replied saying that warranty is country specific.. Then i replied asking about their plan to launch desire in India.. They freaking called me! The guy said they will launch it by end of april


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 8, 2010)

Call them after you have bought the phone. Lemme see if they show the same interest in clearing up the niggles. 
Nice salesmanship though..


----------



## kalpik (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd prefer that i *don't* have to call them after i've bought their phone.. :/

And please, i've seen Sony Ericsson's service..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 8, 2010)

Well.. Some how I managed to root my phone using *leshak's guide* from samdroid forums.

But the thing is how would I know if my phone is rooted or not 

BTW I have installed Better terminal emulator and when I type SU there  prompt changes to #, so is that it?? Does that mean I have successfully  rooted mine??

If yes, then what else can I do after rooting 
I badly need a screenshot app, any recommendations


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 8, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> BTW I have installed Better terminal emulator and when I type SU there  prompt changes to #, so is that it?? Does that mean I have successfully  rooted mine??
> 
> If yes, then what else can I do after rooting
> I badly need a screenshot app, any recommendations



In our phones it asks for normally permission before granting su rights. Something like this:

*img85.imageshack.us/img85/632/88865437.png

If you have rooted you should be able to take screenshots from the apps available from Android Market. Try downloading "PicMe" or "ShootME" from the market; they will work only if you have rooted your phone.

BTW check this site on benefits of rooting!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 8, 2010)

HTC Desire is one freakishly awesome looking phone! Now as I have bought the iPhone 3G S, I'd have to wait.
My HTC Hero has become unbearably sluggish. Should I do a restore? And are there any other good ROMs except MoDaCo for Hero?


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 9, 2010)

Last week I checked Hero in Croma and with OEM ROM it seemed pretty fast. Much much faster than my Magic. So if you have backed this OEM ROM restore it. Else on XDA VillianROM seems to be pretty popular. It has app2sd. Try it out! There are few others too.

My humble opinion; before restoring OEM ROM try a couple of these distros; there is nothing to loose.


BTW in Croma Hero costs Rs. 19,990 ! Which is a very good price for a phone like Hero!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, I'll try it out for sure. Thanks!


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 9, 2010)

i just synced my google calender with my Samsung spica i5700..

the issue is that all my sports calenders like the football world cup calender and champions league calender which i chose from within google calender itself dont sync to the phone tho contact birthdays,phases of the moon and day of the year sync peoperly..


anyone facing this issue??
i am on Android OS 2.1..
no root..

also i cant add calenders from the phone itself..
why so??

help me with this one..
i have to keep track of me football schedule... 

_________________________________________


also..
In Messaging can we use the both the enter key and smiley key simultaneously??

its kinda boring to type smilies..


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 9, 2010)

Im also trying to find a keyboard with both enter as well as smiley keys..
Right now im using " better keyboard"...in sum apps it shows smiley n in sum itz shows enter..
So im ok wid it


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 9, 2010)

smartkeyboard is pretty good too. M suing one right now on my X10.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 10, 2010)

can someone tell me which apps these are??

they seem to be really awesome..


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LkNlTNHZzE&feature=related



and any one figured whats wrong with the Google calender??


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 10, 2010)

* Snipped Removed Link - FilledVoid*


---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





sachitgul said:


> can someone tell me which apps these are??
> 
> they seem to be really awesome..
> 
> ...




lol
sorry for the previous wrong link.. 
edited that nw..


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 10, 2010)

Again - Do not post links to site which cater Pirated Software. This is the second time I've had to remove the same link from the forum. Be free to discuss about the Phone, Applications or Modding it but not anything against the Forum Rules. 



> and any one figured what wrong with the Google calender??


You can import the calendars into your calendar and then you should be able to synch them. Although I don't have more than one calendar to refer to. And I definitely would prefer not importing another. 

Cheers.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 11, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Again - Do not post links to site which cater Pirated Software. This is the second time I've had to remove the same link from the forum. Be free to discuss about the Phone, Applications or Modding it but not anything against the Forum Rules.
> 
> 
> You can import the calendars into your calendar and then you should be able to synch them. Although I don't have more than one calendar to refer to. And I definitely would prefer not importing another.
> ...




sorry about that dude..
i posted one in the 2 android related threads for reference..
sorry abt that..

wont happen again..


__________________________

and i didnt quite get wat u said abt the calender
will it form duplicates if i do that??

any other way?
is this a google calender  bug or smtn??

bcz i cnt add other calenders from my phone too..


----------



## kalpik (Apr 15, 2010)

OMG WOW! HTC Legend available in India for 25k!

*www.srivasavimobiles.com/product.asp?id=HTC Legend


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 15, 2010)

kalpik said:


> OMG WOW! HTC Legend available in India for 25k!
> 
> *www.srivasavimobiles.com/product.asp?id=HTC Legend



WOW! If true then its amazing pricing! Way to go HTC!


----------



## kalpik (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah! Its awesome! Lets see how they price the HTC Desire


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 15, 2010)

Too costly for what it offers.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 15, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> too costly for what it offers.


loooooool!!!


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 15, 2010)

Htc legend is d baap of all phones..
Truly amazing..
Bt i read in thinkdigit news tht itz launching for 37k in india.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 15, 2010)

> Too costly for what it offers.


Please explain why ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 15, 2010)

Compare the features with say,An Xperia and you shall know. Feature wise it is closer to the X10 mini which uses the same processor,the same amount of Ram, almost the same resolution and shall retail for 11k-12k less. Android 2.1 or a former version doesnt count because Android doesnt have any licensing fees.


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 15, 2010)

Dear God! Not again!


----------



## kalpik (Apr 15, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Compare the features with say,An Xperia and you shall know. Feature wise it is closer to the X10 mini which uses the same processor,the same amount of Ram, almost the same resolution and shall retail for 11k-12k less. Android 2.1 or a former version doesnt count because Android doesnt have any licensing fees.


X10 is a fu**all phone.. I think we *all* on this forum have established that :/ Please never ever compare *any* other phone to the X10..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 15, 2010)

Ye, a phone which is topping charts in Japan and the Uk is a f***ed phone. Dunno if to laugh or pity your insecurity.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 15, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Ye, a phone which is topping charts in Japan and the Uk is a f***ed phone. Dunno if to laugh or pity your insecurity.


Please take your fanboi attitude and go to Japan.. No one cares about that phone anywhere else it seems.. And yes, on a more serious note, stop crapping every mobile thread with your X10 crap.. I've had enough..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 15, 2010)

I thought it was an Android discussion thread. And for my money, the X10 is an Android phone. I was just stating facts. 4k more and you get a snapdragon, A better camera, a much bigger screen, better resolution, better SQ..oh ..i can go on and on.Just because you dont like Sony doesnt make every phone crap.You are acting more of an anti-fanboi if you plan to call me names.


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 16, 2010)

@ dreamcatcher

X10  is undoubtedly an amazing phone.
But dude the point here is u jst start comparing every phone with X10.
There are loads of phone which are good.
So i guess itz better v discuss d pros n cons of the phone rather than comparing every phone with X10.
Nothing in my post is to offend but jst to state what is everyone feeling.
I hope u gt my point.
Peace


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 16, 2010)

> Htc legend is d baap of all phones..
> Truly amazing..
> Bt i read in thinkdigit news tht itz launching for 37k in india.


I think you might be referring to the Desire and not the Legend.



> Dear God! Not again!


That is my bad, I should have seen that coming when I put forth that question. 


> Compare the features with say,An Xperia and you shall know. Feature wise it is closer to the X10 mini which uses the same processor,the same amount of Ram, almost the same resolution and shall retail for 11k-12k less. Android 2.1 or a former version doesnt count because Android doesnt have any licensing fees.


The Legend is supposed to be a replacement for the Hero. I believe the catch phrase is "A Hero becomes a Legend." Either way I doubt whether the Legend was meant to compete with the X10 but since you put it that way I'm going to just question a few of your points. 

Do you have an AMOLED Screen ? Almost the Same resolution doesn't mean it has the same resolution. 
Do you have 2.1 ? Like I asked before , Point me to a official source claiming the timeline for the 2.1 release . Thanks 
Do you have Multi Touch ? Or at least Multi Touch capable hardware? (According to a official source?) 


> Android 2.1 or a former version doesnt count because Android doesnt have any licensing fees.


Although Android may not impose a licensing fee on it, the google tools which are bundled with it do possess a licensing fee on it. Its the same reason the company sent Cyanogen a notice to refrain from distributing Google Apps with this custom ROM. Or at least thats how I recall it was. 


> Ye, a phone which is topping charts in Japan and the Uk is a f***ed phone. Dunno if to laugh or pity your insecurity.


Please point me to these ratings. Definitely would be a worthwhile read and something to blog about. 

In the end of the day there are people who have varied opinions about the X10. Some are going to like it and some are not. You say its a godly phone and I say its not. Its the same reason I ask everyone to try out a phone before sinking that much money into it. If possible use it for a day or more. You have varied taste than kalpik or me or someone else. Although you may like the X10 there are quite a few which would rather be stabbed than having that phone. So lets try not to impose on one another. If you like the X10 good for you. If you like the Legend that's swell too. But on the record my htc Magic is the King of All Phones (MWUAHAHAHAHA j/k)


----------



## kalpik (Apr 16, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Although you may like the X10 there are quite a few which would rather be stabbed than having that phone.


You read my mind!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 16, 2010)

*bcnranking.jp/category/subcategory_0010.html Ratings in Japan. Uk ratings are kinda hard to come by.Cant seem to locate the article any longer.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 16, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> *bcnranking.jp/category/subcategory_0010.html Ratings in Japan. Uk ratings are kinda hard to come by.Cant seem to locate the article any longer.


That rating is a joke,oh man!!!Do you really think that was a proper rating?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 16, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> *bcnranking.jp/category/subcategory_0010.html Ratings in Japan. Uk ratings are kinda hard to come by.Cant seem to locate the article any longer.


All i can say is LOOOOOL! I pity your ignorance.. Like they say, ignorance is bliss!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 16, 2010)

Umm.. I can say the same for you Kalpik.Gimme a proper reason as to why you dont find this rating relevant enough?i am sure you wont have any.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, for starters, i don't even understand what the frigging website is trying to say! It might as well be a list of the top ten shittiest phones in the world :/


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 16, 2010)

Theres an option named translate. I however, can understand your frustration.2 more months waiting for the desire.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ I can't find the translate option.. Even if i translate the page, it does not prove that the site is credible..

And please don't worry about me getting the Desire, I have other ways.. And you don't need to worry about my concerns..


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 16, 2010)

> Theres an option named translate. I however, can understand your frustration.2 more months waiting for the desire.


Well Google translate and Babelfish are having a very hard time translating so if you find an English version of the ranking list let me know. Oh by the way don't blame Kalpik about the credibility of that Ranking List. Here's a direct Translation of the Fifth best Phone in Japan 

*Insert DrumRoll Here*
Are you telling me this piece of %^#$%$#@% is the fifth best phone in Japan. No offence but if that's the fifth best phone then you just insulted the Xperia on a scale which cannot be comprehended.

Also you don't really need to wait for 2 months for the Desire there are many ways to get it before that. I'm thinking that Kalpik is also weighing his other options and being a wise consumer which is what 30k make people usually.  Not to mention he has a nice phone already.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 16, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> *Insert DrumRoll Here*


HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH! OMFG! I fell off my chair laughing! I'm in tears! :C_lol2:


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 17, 2010)

Ive found a Cellphone ranking with most of the latest phones in it. Not sure if they are biased or not so please don't take it as a definite authority. However it should help anyone to make a decision on the phone they want  .

CellPhone Ranking by TestFreaks


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 17, 2010)

The best selling phone in India is the 1200. How does it make a difference? Not everyone can afford a Porsche. Theres a reason why low level phones exist. Anyways, seems like the x10 is outselling the Desire everywhere. .People who wanted the Desire are ending up with the x10. 

Anyways..enough crap.Anyone know any proper apps for playing xvid files?Tried yxplayer. Its crap.Stutters like a polio patient on steroids. Anything else? 
Also, anyone in need of an advanced keyboard can consider "Betterkeyboard". Its available in the Market for free.


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 17, 2010)

better keyboard is not free

Itz  skins are free..not d app


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 17, 2010)

Eh?It isnt? My X10 came preloaded with one.I assumed its free. 
Btw, i am having a few problems with my X10. The apps wont work over an edge connection. They work fine over wifi.The browser works seamlessly over both. Am i missing something?


----------



## red dragon (Apr 17, 2010)

@dreamcatcher,there is no bug free xvid player in the android market.Are you using vodafone`s  edge ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 17, 2010)

My Spica plays them out of the box(Divx/Xvid),  
X10, one of the Japan's top rated phone(as stated above) isn't able to do that 

Should I conclude My spica is better than X10 

Just kidding


----------



## kalpik (Apr 17, 2010)

^^ Yeah, according to dreamcatcher's logic, yes, your phone is better than X10.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 17, 2010)

red dragon said:


> @dreamcatcher,there is no bug free xvid player in the android market.Are you using vodafone`s  edge ?




even im using Vodafone...
issues with EDGE..

my phone show that i am on HUTCH network instead of Vodafone..
also i got a service message that that Vodafone Live! is activated when i messaged Vodafone to activate it..

hell i dont even have GPRS..
nothing..

also in mobile network type it shows GPRS instead of EDGE..
it was EDGE a week ago..

damn..
what should i do??

im living in Mumbai..


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 17, 2010)

> The best selling phone in India is the 1200. How does it make a difference? Not everyone can afford a Porsche. Theres a reason why low level phones exist.


Obviously the 1200 is better than the X10 then. Aside from the jokes and sarcasm I didn't put that ranking list there, you did. I'm willing to bet that you just random found a link that had Xperia on the top and just posted it there for hoots. 


> Anyways, seems like the x10 is outselling the Desire everywhere. .People who wanted the Desire are ending up with the x10.


Since we are moving to demographics lets get facts right. Desire hasn't launched on a global scale yet. For your benefit lets assume it did. Please point me to actual statistical data on customers who have bought X10 after wanting the Desire. Oh wait there is none? Even if there is by your logic and let me quote it for your reference. 


> The best selling phone in India is the 1200. How does it make a difference? Not everyone can afford a Porsche. Theres a reason why low level phones exist.


I'm going to say that its a pity that everyone who wanted a X10 thought it was so crappy they moved on with a 1200 .Yeah we obviously know its wrong, but it is no different from what you said.

Here's what I've understand from your posts.
You cant back up anything with actual information. I can nitpick about 4-5 things which are totally baseless other than the fact that *you* like the phone and have an opinion which is totally biased. 

This is what happens when you deal in absolutes. Personally I admire the tenacity you show in defending your purchase , but in the end of the day its the users preference which counts.  


> Anyways..enough crap.


Amen to that.

I've never have had Edge or GPRS issues on my Magic so far . However I use Airtel and Idea. Are you sure the APN's are set up right?


----------



## red dragon (Apr 17, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> even im using Vodafone...
> issues with EDGE..
> 
> my phone show that i am on HUTCH network instead of Vodafone..
> ...


At least in Kolkata vodafone is doing something wrong,they have this vodafone live which is basically wap service,and another faster EDGE service(probably called vodafone internet or something)I had a nokia 5800 in which I could use opera with vodafone live,now I have HD2  which cannot use opera with vodafone live,IE works though.Anyways this is off topic for this thread.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 17, 2010)

red dragon said:


> At least in Kolkata vodafone is doing something wrong,they have this vodafone live which is basically wap service,and another faster EDGE service(probably called vodafone internet or something)I had a nokia 5800 in which I could use opera with vodafone live,now I have HD2  which cannot use opera with vodafone live,IE works though.Anyways this is off topic for this thread.





ok..
and how is this off-topic??

even DreamCatcher has issues with Vodafone Live EGDE...
im sure its an issue with android rather then Vodafone...

bcz EDGE on Vodafone seems to work on virtually every other handset..

any workaround this??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 18, 2010)

You think changing sims would be a good idea? I dont want to miss out on the android market or anything else for that matter. I have to literally go to a friends place to work on his wireless connection. Well, I asked Vodafone about it.They haven't heart of Android...ooh well. So guys, any ideas? Its really very frustrating. And yea. Am using Vodafone kolkata.Never had a problem with other phones. Worked seamlessly.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 18, 2010)

Btw,Uk Stats. Desire was released before the X10 in the UK. 

*twitpic.com/1gj1ma

Oh wait. Where is the desire. Peekaboo.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 18, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Btw,Uk Stats. Desire was released before the X10 in the UK.
> 
> *twitpic.com/1gj1ma
> 
> Oh wait. Where is the desire. Peekaboo.


You *still* can't come up with even half a decent link after so many days.. Shame on you..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 18, 2010)

Well. I have.Its the official sales brochure for the Uk market. Picture taken and uploaded by a cwp representative.Anyways. Believe me or not, its your convenience.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 18, 2010)

And I've come up with far better links.. Take this for example: *is.gd/bhoRH


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 18, 2010)

Couldn't quite understand what you guys meant but *Vodafone live* is for browsing HTTP websites only i.e. with Vodafone live you can only access WAP/HTML sites. (only few ports like 80, 443 are open). *Vodafone mobile connect (VMC)* is full internet almost all ports can be accessed and hence any application will work.

On Android phones internet will work only if you have VMC activated on your number. Trying to surf full internet with Vodafone Live is futile!


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 18, 2010)

> Well. I have.Its the official sales brochure for the Uk market. Picture taken and uploaded by a cwp representative.Anyways. Believe me or not, its your convenience.


I have four words for you, "Who gives a sh|t ? " I'm getting tired of this nonsense anyway. If you think X10 is great, good for you. Move on.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 18, 2010)

@kalpik- Sorry, i cant find the sales figure. Oh heck. It isnt there. XD

@amitabhishek- I tried vodafone connect too. But with VDC, the browser wont work, leave alone the apps. And its pretty expensive too. They dont have better offers in postpaid. Which operator has the best speeds on  a relatively cheaper plan?BSNL 3g is fine, but isn't very receptive in close areas.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 18, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> @kalpik- Sorry, i cant find the sales figure. Oh heck. It isnt there. XD


Dude.. DECIDE if you're arguing on sales or you're arguing on the device itself :/ I can list at least a couple of hundred phones that are doing better in terms of sales..

Now you're just plain acting stupid and trying to troll on this thread..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 19, 2010)

@kalpik- The original argument was about the phone generating better ales. Desire shall obviously win over the reviewers owing to its newer version of android. Thats not an issue. Fact is, the X10 is outselling the desire and not 5:1 the other way around as many have claimed. 

Newaz, are there any games for Android that is worth mentioning? Anyone used Handcent Sms? Pretty neat sms aplication.


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 19, 2010)

i saw some awesome links about the SE Xperia X10 floating about here...

And Yes DreamCatcher I Agree with you The X10 is a way way better phone than any HTC or Motorola Phone..


Here is an awesome comparison video between the X10,Desire and The Milestone..

and yes the X10 wins this one very easily...


*goo.gl/WcE3


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 19, 2010)

I REQUEST EVRY1  TO PLZ END D WAR OF WHICH PHONE IS BETTER.
At d end,diff person will like diff phones.neither any1  wil b forced by sum1  else  decision.

LETZ STICK TO THE TOPIC N DISCUSS ABT ANDROID.

i have used handcent on my spica..d app is good bt im sticking to the stock sms app 
It serves the purpose


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey guys. Is google goggles applicable in India? I mean shall ti serve a purpose here?  Dunno if i should give it a try.


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess no use of google goggles in india.


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 22, 2010)

For HTC users here is a nice place to compare and download your favorite ROM.

*db.androidspin.com/android_build_i...oid_developer_id=&NumberOfReleases=9999&go=go


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice. There shall be alot of experimenting this weekend  .


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 22, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Very nice. There shall be alot of experimenting this weekend  .



Great bro! same here . I love ROM hopping .


BTW wanna kick on Steve Jobs galls? 

*Android on iPhone*


----------



## jain_pranav (Apr 23, 2010)

omg...  android on iphone is gona b amazing.
Y did i sell my iphone


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 23, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Great bro! same here . I love ROM hopping .
> 
> 
> BTW wanna kick on Steve Jobs galls?
> ...


AHHHH I envy you HTC guys, how many firmwares do you need,developers spare some time & firmware for us poor souls 

Anyways

Any suggestions on using phone as modem to connect to PC.

Tried PDA net, but I want something with full functionality,
Wifi tether if possible???


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 23, 2010)

> AHHHH I envy you HTC guys, how many firmwares do you need, spare some time & firmware for us poor souls


This is the only reason I like the Magic mainly. There is an abundance of custom ROMS . Although that might end in the near future. 



> Tried PDA net, but I want something with full functionality,
> Wifi tether if possible???




*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1229445&postcount=315


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 25, 2010)

i Music was one of the killer app. when I purchased my Magic but since then this application has been removed from the market. Probably because of Amazon's application in the market. I have managed to locate the apk file and uploaded it get it here! Don't miss it guys!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 26, 2010)

Android 2.2 with additional free RAM and Flash??


----------



## sav_more (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm thinking about joining the Android bandwagon and getting the  HTC LEGEND from mumbai this weekend...Does any one know the cost in mumbai?
1. Is this phone good? because i really liked the HERO! 
Reviews show its a bit on the expensive side for the hardware that it offers...what do you guys think?
2. Can i get LEGEND cheaper form any other state (other than Maharashtra)
3. Will Desire be worth the wait.(time wise and cash wise .I cant go beyond 30K)


----------



## kalpik (Apr 28, 2010)

1. It is an awesome phone for the price! Don't know why you're saying its expensive? Hero was 30k, Legend is 23-24k! And Legend has better hardware than Hero!
2. Probably cheaper in Chennai? Not sure though.. Not much difference though.. Not worth buying from there..
3. Desire won't be beyond 30k.. As for time, HTC says they will launch it by end of May.. Definitely worth the wait! Almost twice as fast as Legend! I'm waiting for Desire myself


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 28, 2010)

Saw Legend at the local retailer's place; MRP Rs. 23,500/-  but I got blownaway when I saw Nexus One for Rs. 29,500. Awesome phone! _Baap of Legend!_ Now that Cynogen and Desire ROM has been ported for Nexus One; I am really tempted to go for N1. He has agreed to pay Rs. 10K for my Magic making this deal very affordable .


----------



## sav_more (Apr 28, 2010)

OK ..so ,Legend is a great phone ,available now and i can get my greedy hands on it in just 2 days!!
Desire which is better is a whole month away!!
I really like the Legend's aluminum frame but have heard some reviewers say that it will scratch easily..
Also a few more questions about Legend, i have read that over time the UI will get a bit slow(as in lagging) over a period of time.All of you guys can clear that for me since you have been using android for quiet some time.

I don't like Desire's design..but its internals are absolutely "desirable".And is it true that desire will have 720p video recording capabilities?

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




amitabhishek said:


> Saw Legend at the local retailer's place; MRP Rs. 23,500/-  but I got blownaway when I saw Nexus One for Rs. 29,500. Awesome phone! _Baap of Legend!_ Now that Cynogen and Desire ROM has been ported for Nexus One; I am really tempted to go for N1. He has agreed to pay Rs. 10K for my Magic making this deal very affordable .




Where in mumbai???


----------



## kalpik (Apr 28, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Saw Legend at the local retailer's place; MRP Rs. 23,500/-  but I got blownaway when I saw Nexus One for Rs. 29,500. Awesome phone! _Baap of Legend!_ Now that Cynogen and Desire ROM has been ported for Nexus One; I am really tempted to go for N1. He has agreed to pay Rs. 10K for my Magic making this deal very affordable .


No warranty or support for N1!


----------



## kalpik (Apr 28, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Saw Legend at the local retailer's place; MRP Rs. 23,500/-  but I got blownaway when I saw Nexus One for Rs. 29,500. Awesome phone! _Baap of Legend!_ Now that Cynogen and Desire ROM has been ported for Nexus One; I am really tempted to go for N1. He has agreed to pay Rs. 10K for my Magic making this deal very affordable .


No warranty or support for N1!


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah no worries. Even my Magic is an imported piece. Risk is worth it .


----------



## kalpik (Apr 28, 2010)

Well! To each his own! I'd prefer waiting a month for Desire and getting it for less than 29k


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 28, 2010)

> Desire ROM has been ported for Nexus One; I am really tempted to go for N1. He has agreed to pay Rs. 10K for my Magic making this deal very affordable .


Omg I wish I had access to a dealer who would take phone exchanges  . Although the offer is really tempting I would like to urge you to reconsider to wait till the Desire is out. Like Kalpik I am also expecting a reasonable price on the Desire . 


> No warranty or support for N1!


Party Pooper  ............ j/k


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah...true but when you hold those shiny new devices in your palm...logic/reasoning goes kaput . I will try to strengthen my meagre will power..lets see . BTW I dont see a sub 30K Desire ever happening!


----------



## kalpik (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ Desire will be sub 30k.. I'm almost 100% sure of it


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 29, 2010)

I had almost planned to buy N8 from whichever corner of the world it is launched first but after reading all the posts in this thread(yeah each and every one of them) I am begining to think in favor of Android!
No doubt Desire is highly desirable fone but not yet launched in India. But one thing is for sure, move over Symbian, Android is here now.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 29, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> I had almost planned to buy N8 from whichever corner of the world it is launched first but after reading all the posts in this thread(yeah each and every one of them) I am begining to think in favor of Android!
> No doubt Desire is highly desirable fone but not yet launched in India. But one thing is for sure, move over Symbian, Android is here now.


Wait for the Desire, it would be worth the wait! Though N8 is for a completely different audience, and NO other phone can touch it in terms of the camera!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 30, 2010)

Yahoo..got my apps working on the X10. Its rocking now. More than 30 apps running without lags.  Includes ebuddy and gtalk with continuous messages.  Timescape updates in a jiffy. And guess what. New firmware in the first week of may.Go SE


----------



## kalpik (Apr 30, 2010)

^^ Nice! Really good news if firmware update is coming in may.. Provided its 2.1


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 30, 2010)

Guys,

5.x.x.x of CynogenMOD ROM is now available. Its a straight jump from 4.x.x.x so we can expect lots of improvisations. Can hardly wait! I am downloading & will post my comments. Here are the CHANGELOG and download links. Rest is at XDA.

Amit

Edit: OMG its 2.1


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 30, 2010)

*img714.imageshack.us/img714/481/omfgcat.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​
Wait a second you wouldn't be happening to be talking about this now would you  .

*img718.imageshack.us/img718/6228/homej.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​
Thanks to Cyanogen Magic, Dream, G1 etc are now on 2.1 and theres only like some minor bugs which needs to be sorted out. Not only is this fast but its fast on epic proportions lol. Please note that booting up and getting to that desktop is a bit slower than the previous version but after that its a breeze. There are a few bugs I think but they only seem to be minor ones.

So far tested.
1. Making calls
2. Wireless Internet
3. All my applications 
4. Synchronizing

If you got a Magic lying around or one of the phones which qualify for it I definitely urge you to give it a try. Ill be checking out wireless Tethering later on but I think it should work since theres an apk especially for this version. if anyone wants me to test out something before you convert let me know. 

*Conclusion*
Theres definitely no need to be that concerned about Software versions with awesome Modders / Coders like Cyanogen out there. 

Anyone else want to jump on the bandwagon  ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 30, 2010)

What??? Didn't Magic,Dream, G1 have 2.1 till now??

I appreciate Spica more now


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 30, 2010)

Lol the Spica probably Out Specs the hardware aspects of any of the above mentioned phones.


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 30, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> What??? Didn't Magic,Dream, G1 have 2.1 till now??
> 
> I appreciate Spica more now



LOL a small clarification...2.1 existed on HTC phones for a while now. There was OpenEclair(posted screenies in earlier posts *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122921&page=4), SuperEclair, King's ROM and a couple of ROMs on Sense UI. But no one does it better than Cynogen . HE is a ROM god! 

In fact this ROM is so good that now I am having second thoughts about buying a new Android phone  . I doubt if an official ROM from HTC (for Magic) can better this.

*My take:*

-Very fast; almost fliud like (faster than 1.6); thanks to new kernel #2.6.33
-Animated GIFs
-percentage battery indicator on the battery icon
-Push implementation of Microsoft Exchange mail; (must for me to access office mail)
-wifi though proxy (again a blessing for me since internet access in my office is through proxy servers)
-ability to switch on/off app2sd
*img217.imageshack.us/img217/2181/app2sd.png
-great implementation of multitouch 
-new gallery which is actually fast;syncs Picasa and Blogspot accounts
*img33.imageshack.us/img33/8392/gallerypo.png
*img718.imageshack.us/img718/641/abouti.png

@FillVoid Is Google Map as live wallpaper working for you?

Edit: It works 

*img693.imageshack.us/img693/5649/mapw.png


----------



## vulpine (Apr 30, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> LOL a small clarification...2.1 existed on HTC phones for a while now. There was OpenEclair(posted screenies in earlier posts *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122921&page=4), SuperEclair, King's ROM and a couple of ROMs on Sense UI. But no one does it better than Cynogen . HE is a ROM god!



 I envy HTC guys at XDA.

Why doesn't Cyanogen work for us spica guys as well.....!!! 

I think samsung should gift him a spica next morning.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 30, 2010)

Guys tell me some good ROMs for Hero. Android 2.1 ones that is. My Hero is laggy like hell right now.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 30, 2010)

> LOL a small clarification...2.1 existed on HTC phones for a while now.  There was OpenEclair(posted screenies in earlier posts *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...=122921&page=4),  SuperEclair, King's ROM and a couple of ROMs on Sense UI. But no one  does it better than Cynogen . HE is a ROM god!


No doubt about it, but GOD is not on our side 
BTW screenshots are awesome, I tried Live wallpaper apk on spica, but it crashes every time.
How is 3D gallery, is it laggy or smooth


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 30, 2010)

> How is 3D gallery, is it laggy or smooth


The gallery is quite smooth on my phone . 


> Guys tell me some good ROMs for Hero. Android 2.1 ones that is. My Hero is laggy like hell right now.


Do you use the Task Killer and kill all the unwanted stuff?


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 30, 2010)

vulpine said:


> I envy HTC guys at XDA.
> 
> Why doesn't Cyanogen work for us spica guys as well.....!!!
> 
> I think samsung should gift him a spica next morning.



Don't worry dude! Spica will soon have a vibrant dev. community. You guys already have a 800Mhz processor! What else you guys want?!! 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Guys tell me some good ROMs for Hero. Android 2.1 ones that is. My Hero is laggy like hell right now.



Factory fitted ROM is very good! If you have taken a back up please restore it. Else a bit of research on XDA should give you a fast ROM! Also try to disable few not so used widgets.



sriharsha_madineni said:


> No doubt about it, but GOD is not on our side
> BTW screenshots are awesome, I tried Live wallpaper apk on spica, but it crashes every time.
> How is 3D gallery, is it laggy or smooth



Devs. took some time to perfect live wallpaper but now I think its getting stablized! 3D gallery is great eye candy and its fast. As said it syncs. every picture that you have stored under your gmail ID !


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 30, 2010)

> Don't worry dude! Spica will soon have a vibrant dev. community. You  guys already have a 800Mhz processor! What else you guys want?!!


Looks like our prayers are answered 
*tinyurl.com/339mf66


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 1, 2010)

hehe.X10 on the verge of being rooted in xda.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 2, 2010)

Official Twitter application is now available in the market.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 2, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Official. Twitterapplication is now available in the market.


Been using it for a day now 
twitter accounts are now synced to google contacts which is cool 
Animations are nice too


----------



## amitabhishek (May 2, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Been using it for a day now
> twitter accounts are now synced to google contacts which is cool
> Animations are nice too



Yes its the best Twitter client (for Android) till date!


----------



## walkmanguru (May 2, 2010)

X10 Mini and X10 mini pro to support multi-touch


----------



## amitabhishek (May 2, 2010)

Flashing back to Cynogen 4.x.x.x.  Choppy data connection; especially GPRS. Will return once final version is out.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 2, 2010)

Hey guys, has HTC Incredible been launched in India? I'm drooling over the damn thing!


----------



## kalpik (May 2, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Hey guys, has HTC Incredible been launched in India? I'm drooling over the damn thing!


No.. And it won't launch anytime soon..


----------



## FilledVoid (May 2, 2010)

> Flashing back to Cynogen 4.x.x.x. Choppy data connection; especially GPRS. Will return once final version is out.


Odd I havent had this happen yet. Things Ive so far :-

I'm definitely getting a longer batter life D: . Not sure how but I just am. 
Wireless Connection works flawlessly . Earlier it would randomly disconnect me even if I was right ont he access point. 
My phone is faster than it was with the earlier mod. 
The camera preview is botched up but I can live without it. 
Having that app2SD thing integrated in the Menu is really nice. Is that a Cyanogen thing or it  a 2.1 feature? 
Maps as wallpaper is working fine. 
I kind of hate the number which displays on top of the battery .. I mean its a small icon but he font sort of makes it look hideous. I wish there was a way to integrate the htc sense widgets in here.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2010)

Flashed my Hero to Villian ROM 5.4. It's an Android 2.1 ROM. So far it's been really fast, feature-rich and stable. Gonna check out some more 2.1 ROMs tomorrow. I don't think it makes sense to use 1.5-1.6 ROMs anymore with Anrdoid 2.1 ROM all over the place.

I don't have a nandroid backup of my official ROM. Will I be able to update to official Android 2.1 when it comes out?


----------



## amitabhishek (May 3, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Odd I havent had this happen yet. Things Ive so far :-
> 
> I'm definitely getting a longer batter life D: . Not sure how but I just am.
> Wireless Connection works flawlessly . Earlier it would randomly disconnect me even if I was right ont he access point.
> ...



ROM is really nice considering its beta. Heck some of the finished ROMs are not as good as this Beta. 

When I toggle apndroid for GPRS its unable  to connect to Edge service. If I restart the phone it works perfectly for few hours and then again GPRS connectivity becomes choppy. Otherwise everything else is top notch including wifi. I had 'SuperEclair (2.1)' for a while and I had the same issues there too. 

BTW app2sd is not a 2.1 feature; its an enhancement in Cynogen ROM by another modder called Chris Soyars!



Sunny1211993 said:


> Flashed my Hero to Villian ROM 5.4. It's an Android 2.1 ROM. So far it's been really fast, feature-rich and stable. Gonna check out some more 2.1 ROMs tomorrow. I don't think it makes sense to use 1.5-1.6 ROMs anymore with Anrdoid 2.1 ROM all over the place.
> 
> I don't have a nandroid backup of my official ROM. Will I be able to update to official Android 2.1 when it comes out?



So finally you have discoverd that perfect ROM for your phone?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2010)

^
Not yet. Going to try out some other ROMs and then I'll decide.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 3, 2010)

While trying to Google my way out of the problem mentioned above I stumbled upon something interesting. Thought to share:

Type  *#*#4636#*#* on your dial pad. Among other things you can also do a ping test with your cell tower . I am not sure if you guys already knew about it or if this is an standard USSD command anyways I wasn't aware.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 3, 2010)

^^Its a standard command. 4636 in T9 means info. Works on all handsets. Been using it on my X10 for ages.


----------



## jain_pranav (May 4, 2010)

@amitabhishek

Thanks alot buddy..this command gave loads of options in my spica regardin battery,usage etc.
didnt knw abt this command


----------



## gagan007 (May 4, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> While trying to Google my way out of the problem mentioned above I stumbled upon something interesting. Thought to share:
> 
> Type *#*#4636#*#* on your dial pad. Among other things you can also do a ping test with your cell tower . I am not sure if you guys already knew about it or if this is an standard USSD command anyways I wasn't aware.


 
That was new...thanks for sharing info amitabhishek....though it refuses to work on Nokia (atleast not on N85 and 3500C)


----------



## amitabhishek (May 4, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> That was new...thanks for sharing info amitabhishek....though it refuses to work on Nokia (atleast not on N85 and 3500C)



 Good you liked it.

BTW anyone tried new Skyfire browser for Android. Heard it can play Flash Videos. I am downloading.

Download link; not available in market as yet(not at least at the time of posting.

Edit: 1st observation; Its light and very fast. Couldn't check the video part since I am behind office firewall. Great app. as of now!


----------



## walkmanguru (May 4, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> While trying to Google my way out of the problem mentioned above I stumbled upon something interesting. Thought to share:
> 
> Type  *#*#4636#*#* on your dial pad. Among other things you can also do a ping test with your cell tower . I am not sure if you guys already knew about it or if this is an standard USSD command anyways I wasn't aware.



doesnt work on my phone, mayb its only for android


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 4, 2010)

@amitabhishek- Has bricked a couple of phones.So beware.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 5, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> @amitabhishek- Has bricked a couple of phones.So beware.



LOL...No.

I am not so rich. I take calculated risks .


----------



## amitabhishek (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Android beats iPhone for second spot*

This piece of news delighted me no end 

*news.cnet.com/8301-30686_3-20004585-266.html



> According to NPD, devices running Android accounted for 28 percent of the units sold to U.S. consumers in the first quarter of 2010. BlackBerry devices made by Research In Motion, which use RIM's homegrown operating system, took the top spot with 36 percent of the U.S. market. Apple's iPhone, which had been in the No. 2 spot previously, fell to third place with 21 percent of the market.


----------



## kalpik (May 11, 2010)

One more thing X10 sucks at.. Being rooted! *twitter.com/PaulOBrien/status/13795201011

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------

More! *twitter.com/PaulOBrien/status/13795742085


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2010)

ooh that means now people have some new work to do(hacking) rather then same old rooting methods


----------



## kalpik (May 12, 2010)

^^ Hmm.. From what i understand from Paul's post, it will be almost impossible to root the phone! I may be wrong though


----------



## amitabhishek (May 12, 2010)

Without a boot loader its very difficult to hack though rooting may just be possible. I mean how can't they not have a boot loader on an open source Linux phone:C_answering:.


----------



## desiibond (May 12, 2010)

hey guys, does any post in this thread have a list of favourited apps (by TDF members). I just moved to Android and it wil be hard to go through the huge thread to find good list of apps.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 12, 2010)

Congrats !

Which phone? Which Android version?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 12, 2010)

> hey guys, does any post in this thread have a list of favourited apps (by TDF members). I just moved to Android and it wil be hard to go through the huge thread to find good list of apps.


The post that has a few applications in it
Also you reminded me that I should be creating an index for this thread like the Samsung Spica one. Ill do that as soon as I can  . Congrats on your purchase. I have a ton of applications installed. 
1. Apndroid
2. WorldTime
3. Chess
4. OI Shopping List
5. Shazaam 
6. Touiteur
7. DaraIrc
8. Wireless Tether
9. Wallpaper Apps
10. CM Updater (I'm using Cyanogen's ROM for htc Magic) 
11 Picsay


You will find tons of good applications between the free list of applications and if you resort to other methods well lets just say that the only shortage you would probably find is probably a all in one media player.


----------



## desiibond (May 12, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> The post that has a few applications in it
> Also you reminded me that I should be creating an index for this thread like the Samsung Spica one. Ill do that as soon as I can  . Congrats on your purchase. I have a ton of applications installed.
> 1. Apndroid
> 2. WorldTime
> ...



thanks da. let me try these apps.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 12, 2010)

desiibond said:


> hey guys, does any post in this thread have a list of favourited apps (by TDF members). I just moved to Android and it wil be hard to go through the huge thread to find good list of apps.



Anna just a few from my side. Posted *this* in Spica thread earlier 




amitabhishek said:


> Congrats !
> 
> Which phone? Which Android version?


HTC Legend


----------



## FilledVoid (May 13, 2010)

Nice . I might start a thread for reviews on applications for Android and make an index for them also. Might help others choose a good app for their phone. If everyone could contribute to it then it would possibly be a good source for information to anyone using an Android Phone  . 

What say all ?


----------



## desiibond (May 13, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Congrats !
> 
> Which phone? Which Android version?



thanks da. it's HTC Legend running Eclair

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------




sriharsha_madineni said:


> Anna just a few from my side. Posted *this* in Spica thread earlier


thanks for the link


----------



## amitabhishek (May 13, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> What say all ?



Though I am not much of an app. junkie, I will try my best to contribute. Count me in . 

@desiibondThats a great phone!!! Its available for 23,500 here in Mumbai. How much did you shelled out for it? Care for a quick review?

BTW I installed Dolphin HD browser yday; its an amazing piece of software; highly recommended but will work only on Eclair! Can download YouTube video on SD card !


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 13, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Nice . I might start a thread for reviews on applications for Android and make an index for them also. Might help others choose a good app for their phone. If everyone could contribute to it then it would possibly be a good source for information to anyone using an Android Phone  .
> 
> What say all ?


I'm in 
I already have a *list* for that Index


----------



## dhan_shh (May 14, 2010)

Hi,

Android 2.2 (FroYo) is expected soon,supposed to have some exciting features:

USB tethering,one of the best for Android,

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/froyo-usb-tethering.jpg

More details :    *www.zdnet.com/blog/google/android-22-froyo-features/2010?p=2010

*www.ubergizmo.com/15/archives/2010/05/google_android_22_aka_froyo_introduces_usb_tethering.html

Android 'punch' will continue....................!


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2010)

yaah heard that its 4 times faster too...

BTW whats USB tethering???


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 15, 2010)

X10 Best selling Smartphone for NTT Docomo Ever


----------



## kalpik (May 15, 2010)

Yea.. I'm now thoroughly convinced that Japan needs better phones :/


----------



## tgpraveen (May 15, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Yea.. I'm now thoroughly convinced that Japan needs better phones :/



copied my line


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2010)

And US too...they r also stuck with Motorola and iphone


----------



## kalpik (May 15, 2010)

^^ Actually iPhone is still the largest selling phone even in Japan  What can you say, Japanese are a weird race


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 15, 2010)

Well, The HTC Desire is pretty much in sale too there. So kalpik, Hows your desire shaping up? Oh sorry, hasnt been launched yet.


----------



## kalpik (May 15, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Well, The HTC Desire is pretty much in sale too there. So kalpik, Hows your desire shaping up? Oh sorry, hasnt been launched yet.


So how's Android 2.1 feeling on your X10? Oh wait! It's only gonna be released when the world will be on Android 3.0!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 15, 2010)

Android 3.0 by October?  
Anyways, i would rather have a working phone in my hand running an outdated software than nothing at all. Anyways, its getting a firmware update in a couple of days. Would update the baseband and add a few other features as well. I am so waiting to shoot some HD videos on my X10. Let me know when you get your Desire though,


----------



## kalpik (May 15, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Anyways, its getting a firmware update in a couple of days. Would update the baseband and add a few other features as well.


Yea.. You let me know when that happens.. Lets see who breaks news first!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 15, 2010)

It already has had two minor updates. How many times did you update ur desire? Oh crap man... I tend to forget.. its not launched yet.


----------



## kalpik (May 15, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> It already has had two minor updates. How many times did you update ur desire? Oh crap man... I tend to forget.. its not launched yet.


Can't really call something an "update" if its still outdated.. Oh wait.. You like to live in the past! I forgot!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 15, 2010)

At least something is better than NOTHING!!.. Literally NOTHING!!.. At least am not sitting t home *****ing about phones while waiting to buy one for like..ages.


----------



## kalpik (May 15, 2010)

That's like saying having dog crap in your hands is better than having nothing in your hands :/ And even if i were to buy a phone RIGHT NOW, i'd rather buy a Legend or a Milestone, or get the Desire/Nexus One from abroad rather than buying X10.. Just because YOU wasted YOUR money on ****, doesn't mean other will too!

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------

Anyway, enough of this ****.. You don't need to come here and prove every time how shitty X10 is.. We all know it already.. So any more flamebaits will be deleted without notice.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 15, 2010)

> ell, The HTC Desire is pretty much in sale too there. So kalpik, Hows your desire shaping up? Oh sorry, hasnt been launched yet.


Let me give you a piece of advice. Stick to opinions and do not nag other people. If Kalpik wants a bloody desire . He will get one when he bloody pleases. Its not like hes borrowing money from you for the damn phone anyway so drop it and give it a rest already. 

If you want to go ahead and make my day. Try nitpicking him once more.


----------



## tgpraveen (May 16, 2010)

lets stop the argument and talk about froyo.
man it is looking to be awesome.
flash.
jit compiler.
usb and wifi tethering.
ui improvements.
and much more i hope.


----------



## kalpik (May 16, 2010)

Only thing is that it won't be on Desire so soon!


----------



## amitabhishek (May 16, 2010)

Postponing my mobile purchase plan till Froyo is announced. The wishlist is certainly lip making!


----------



## tgpraveen (May 16, 2010)

@amit just get nexus one u will get froyo and many more updates.
if u dont min d warranty loss


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Postponing my mobile purchase plan till Froyo is announced. The wishlist is certainly lip making!



Exactly what I was thinking....will jump on android wagon after froyo is common


----------



## kalpik (May 16, 2010)

^^ When froyo is common, the next version will be announced  It's a never ending cycle I tell you!


----------



## amitabhishek (May 16, 2010)

Froyo looks like a significant upgrade and Google have just announced that they are changing their N1 sales strategy. Never know...India may get lucky so better to wait and watch before sinking that hard earned money. 

Guess Froyo's release is this week?


----------



## kalpik (May 16, 2010)

Yeah.. 19th May


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2010)

Great...actually since I read that foryo is 4 times faster...I am just amazed


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 19, 2010)

@Filledvoid
What about the application thread?? Any progress??? Even I'm looking for some good apps so creating one would be helpful na 

For now I need an alternative for Locale, since the beta stopped working and the paid one is $11. I'm looking at alternative apps to manage my profiles automatically. Any Suggestions!

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------

Can you suggest any good site to follow android news


----------



## amitabhishek (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking CPU*

If you guys have rooted the phone you can try overclocking the CPU. I have done it and phone does feel snappier. Its a simple two step process:

1) Download latest setcpuxx.zip , unzip and install using any installer.

Once you have installed setcpu the first screen would look like this (Select your appropriate device):


*img708.imageshack.us/img708/2410/oc1.png

Magic processor by default has been clocked to 528Mhz:

*img190.imageshack.us/img190/3226/oc2.png


2) After installing setcpuxx.zip; do this; Copy update.zip into SD card & flash using a recovery ROM (just like you would flash any ROM). Reboot and go to setcpu and refresh the values

New overclocked values (in my case) will look like this:

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/8715/oc3z.png

Don't forget to check this XDA thread before you start OCing.

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=679033

Enjoy!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 20, 2010)

leshakkkkk r u listening  

jokes apart, Amit is it model specific or universal app 
what about the heating issue, does it get too hot


----------



## kalpik (May 20, 2010)

Nice! Froyo announced! Looks promising! *developer.android.com/sdk/android-2.2-highlights.html


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 20, 2010)

Again I envy you HTC guys 
*Most 2010 HTC Android phones will get Froyo ...in 2010*

Planning to join you guys in a few months, which one should I be looking for in the 25K range


----------



## FilledVoid (May 21, 2010)

ROFLCOPTER 

And I thought the Magic would die out after 2.1 . If 2.2 comes out on Magic Ill be quite happy lol. 


> @Filledvoid
> What about the application thread?? Any progress??? Even I'm looking for some good apps so creating one would be helpful na


I guess I've been slacking off for some time now. Will get to it as soon as possible .


----------



## amitabhishek (May 21, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> is it model specific or universal app
> what about the heating issue, does it get too hot



It is not a universal app. you need to install the native "update.zip" for your device. I think it exists for Spica too. Though front end application (setcpu.apk)  is universal.  I had kept phone overclocked for a day and realized that the phone had become very unstable. Too many force closes I had to clock it back to native freq. of 528Mhz .

My guess is Froyo should be available for old Android devices too; devs. are waiting for source code to be released. Rubbing my palm in anticipation !

*From Cyanogen's Tweet:*



> @cyanogen
> I won't be doing anything with FroYo until the source code is released, which hopefully will be soon.



Inevitable Apple bashing after Froyo's launch. I love it .


----------



## desiibond (May 21, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Again I envy you HTC guys
> *Most 2010 HTC Android phones will get Froyo ...in 2010*
> 
> Planning to join you guys in a few months, which one should I be looking for in the 25K range



Wait for launch and price cut on Desire, then get it.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 21, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Wait for launch and price cut on Desire, then get it.


How much does N1 cost anna?? Desire looks bland, yet that looks like a good VFM option.


----------



## kalpik (May 21, 2010)

I'm buying the N1 tomorrow, keeping in mind its gonna be well supported by Google and the hacker community in terms of updates. I enquired 2-3 places and the price seems to be around 28-28.5k.


----------



## desiibond (May 21, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> How much does N1 cost anna?? Desire looks bland, yet that looks like a good VFM option.



Don't go for N1. no support in India and it had too many issues earlier (not sure how it is and it is not at all doing well inUSA). Desire is N1 without google branding, with better UI (sense UI) and FM Radio


----------



## kalpik (May 21, 2010)

All the issues have been resolved with custom kernels. It is supported by local gray market dealers in terms of repair etc.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 21, 2010)

Go get it kalpik! I have been on HTC Magic (UK piece) since Nov. 2009 and running on community ROMs. Absolutely no problem whatsoever.


----------



## kalpik (May 21, 2010)

Great! Gives me more confidence


----------



## desiibond (May 21, 2010)

kalpik said:


> All the issues have been resolved with custom kernels. It is supported by local gray market dealers in terms of repair etc.



sounds good. btw, have to dig xda-developers for custom Legend kernels. I want to try out Legend without Sense UI and see how the vanilla 2.1 looks.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 21, 2010)

Yay Kalpik be buying a phone!!!! Dibs on the older phone btw 

That aside I would have still waited for the Desire if my older phone was still in good shape . But its your preference if you are happy with the N1 then go for it!


----------



## kalpik (May 21, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Yay Kalpik be buying a phone!!!! Dibs on the older phone btw
> 
> That aside I would have still waited for the Desire if my older phone was still in good shape . But its your preference if you are happy with the N1 then go for it!


Desire will always have issues with updates


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Desire will always have issues with updates



or you can wait for Samsung Wave and other Galaxy phones coming out soon.


----------



## kalpik (May 22, 2010)

^^ Same issues with updates.. Only Nexus One is a "Google Experience" phone.. Anyway, went to Gaffar Market today, availability was an issue.. There were only 2-3 sets in the market and they looked very old! One dealer said fresh stock will arrive today by 7-8 PM. Will call him and then if the stock is there, will go tomorrow!


----------



## amitabhishek (May 23, 2010)

N1 phones are available here dime a dozen . BTW bits of Froyo has already been made available on N1. Thanks to Cyanogen...again. IMO buy a phone which Cyanogen owns and be rest assured of life time of updates.


----------



## kalpik (May 23, 2010)

^^ Then why is availability such an issue here!


----------



## kalpik (May 24, 2010)

Okay.. Where in Mumbai is a good place to buy the N1? Any phone numbers?


----------



## amitabhishek (May 24, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Okay.. Where in Mumbai is a good place to buy the N1? Any phone numbers?



PMed you the info. of the places where I have seen N1.


----------



## kalpik (May 24, 2010)

Thanks! Are the sets sealed or are they open? I've herd the gray market sets are sold open.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 24, 2010)

You can ask for sealed boxes thats not a problem; I have seen both. 

In fact you can bargain (500 bucks or so) for opened boxes. Once you power up the phone do a factory reset and thats it Android's startup script will start all over again. But then all this depends upon your comfort level.

Guys if all the chatter at XDA is to be believed; Magic users can get Froyo update sooner than expected !

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=686105


----------



## kalpik (May 24, 2010)

Just ordered Nexus One through ebay.. The seller was a power seller and sounded pretty convincing.. Will get a sealed set! YAY!


----------



## jain_pranav (May 24, 2010)

Congrats Kalpik...Froyo is waiting for u 
btw what price u got including shipping ?


----------



## kalpik (May 24, 2010)

Total cost: 28,850


----------



## amitabhishek (May 24, 2010)

Great kalpik! Cant wait for your take on this phone. When is the scheduled delivery?


----------



## kalpik (May 24, 2010)

It should arrive by Friday or Saturday.. Will keep you guys informed.. Heh.. This would make me the first person on this forum with a froyo phone


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 24, 2010)

kalpik said:


> It should arrive by Friday or Saturday.. Will keep you guys informed.. Heh.. This would make me the first person on this forum with a froyo phone


Great 
Congrats Kalpik


----------



## kalpik (May 24, 2010)

Thanks!  Ill need help from you guys from time to time! This would be my first Android phone


----------



## FilledVoid (May 24, 2010)

WOOOHOOOOO Kalpik finally got a phone! I'm calling the Media! Everyone else meet up. The above party has only one stipulation BYOB!!!! 

Jokes aside , looking to see your review in depth on the Nexus One.


----------



## kalpik (May 24, 2010)

Hehe.. Ill keep bugging you, don't worry.. You'll have my in-depth nagging for sure!


----------



## FilledVoid (May 24, 2010)

Lol no problemo. Although I hope that Nexus One is sure worth it . And this phone comes with Froyo ? You know whats really funny. Hero users all over the world are outraged that they still are waiting for 2.1 updates while Magic users are on 2.1  . Thats really funny . As Amtiabhishek said , as long as you have the same phone as one the best community modders does then yuo are safe  . But I seriously think Magic will die out with 2.2.


----------



## kalpik (May 24, 2010)

It will come with 2.1 but i will get OTA for 2.2.. Many have got it already.. Google is updating all N1s in batches


----------



## red dragon (May 24, 2010)

Congrats kalpik!!


----------



## amitabhishek (May 24, 2010)

@kalpik I thought you were picking X10.


----------



## kalpik (May 24, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> @kalpik I thought you were picking X10.


Yea.. It was really a tough choice! Android 2.2 vs 1.6! We ALL know how awesome 1.6 is! And all those amazing *scapes! Damn! I still don't know if i made the right choice!

</sarcasm>


----------



## amitabhishek (May 24, 2010)

Yeah Man! Think about it even Bebo is promoting it!!!


----------



## kalpik (May 25, 2010)

Yeah man! Now please don't make me regret!


----------



## amitabhishek (May 25, 2010)

Guys I just flashed FroYo. This is an alpha image (SDK port) will post a review by the end of the day. This ROM is without Google apps. Very unstable as of now!

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/9431/device1u.png 
*img257.imageshack.us/img257/3034/device2a.png
*img39.imageshack.us/img39/2112/device3g.png

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=685724


----------



## FilledVoid (May 25, 2010)

Lol so much for Kalpik being the first Froyo user  .


----------



## kalpik (May 25, 2010)

/me bans amitabhishek and deletes all evidence! 

Ill be the first "stable" and "official" froyo user!


----------



## amitabhishek (May 25, 2010)

kalpik said:


> /me bans amitabhishek and deletes all evidence!
> 
> Ill be the first "stable" and "official" froyo user!



Rofl! Remember with great power comes bigger power bills .

Coming back to ROM this is nothing more than a proof of concept. In the sense that it boots your phone-and does it very fast! Even the first boot was well under a minute. So when Google was talking about speed on Froyo. They really meant it. It was not one of those half a$sed statements that we hear so frequently in this business. On a 1Ghz snapdragon processor Froyo's gonna scream speed ! 

I wont complain because it was an alpha release and the devs. did well to satisfy the initial "cravings". wifi/messaging/GPRS didn't work. Voice calling did work for a while. SD cards are not yet being detected as yet. All this reminds me of my OpenMoko Phone! There was nothing else to check! In coming few days we can def. expect a good BETA release! 

BTW final version of Cyanogen 2.1 ROM is out and its a beauty! So Will be with Cyanogen 2.1 ROM till a good working BETA is out.


----------



## jain_pranav (May 25, 2010)

Which is the best 2.1 custom rom for htc hero at this time?


----------



## amitava82 (May 25, 2010)

I'm still the first Android user (here). Beat that!


----------



## FilledVoid (May 25, 2010)

> I'm still the first Android user (here). Beat that!


LOL Yes whatever did you do to that phone? Do you still use it  .


----------



## amitava82 (May 25, 2010)

I have it laying on my desk but I don't use it. I don't find any need of it or any other smartphone in India. I find my Nokia 1202 more useful than a smartphone. At least it has torchlight and last whole week once charged. I'm always connected. So smartphone is redundant for me.


----------



## jain_pranav (May 25, 2010)

Which is the best 2.1 custom rom for htc hero at this time in terms of performance & speed ?


----------



## amitabhishek (May 25, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> Which is the best 2.1 custom rom for htc hero at this time in terms of performance & speed ?



*Villian ROM* and *Perfect Eclair* seems to be a popular choice. We don't have Hero so can't recommend one. But OEM ROM seems to be very god(except its 1.5). Both are 2.1. Flash and post comments.
DON'T FORGET TO BACKUP USING NANDROID!

*forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=512


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (May 26, 2010)

Interesting read on Android... Should get a Nexus One soon...

I dont consider Xperia X10 as it is officially declared that X10 will not get multitouch due to hardware limitations after it's much delayed upgrade to 2.x FTW !!!!! I doubt it would get the upgrade somewhere soon.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 26, 2010)

Ha...The iPhone thread creator wants a piece of Android. Thats a welcome development! 

N1 is a good choice...kalpik has already ordered am planning one too (subject to my savings).


----------



## kalpik (May 26, 2010)

WTF!! Now the eBay dealer called me and said its out of stock! He's trying to arrange.. Lets see..


----------



## jain_pranav (May 26, 2010)

@ kalpik
what price r u quoted in gaffar market?
N y dont u try expansys.com
It is a uk based site & DHL ships them..It will be much cheaper to get from this site.


----------



## kalpik (May 26, 2010)

In Gaffar, i was quoted from 27k to 28.5k

Expansys will turn out to be >35k


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 27, 2010)

Guys what do you think of the Samsung Galaxy I9000 S. What in your  opinion should be the ideal price for this beauty.
Review

Samsung I9000 Galaxy S manages 7:25 hours of video  playback, puts critics to shame


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2010)

I say it will be around 32k at starting


----------



## ico (May 28, 2010)

Any physical QWERTY keyboard Android phone under 15k?


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2010)

ico said:


> Any physical QWERTY keyboard Android phone under 15k?



none. inside 15k, if you are looking for a phone with physical qwerty, N71 is the current best choice. It's stable, sturdy and looks awesome. (else wait for C6 and other new Nokia phones to stabilize).

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------




sriharsha_madineni said:


> Guys what do you think of the Samsung Galaxy I9000 S. What in your  opinion should be the ideal price for this beauty.
> Review
> 
> Samsung I9000 Galaxy S manages 7:25 hours of video  playback, puts critics to shame




1GHz Cortex A8 Hummingbird CPU; 512 MB of RAM
720p HD video recording at 30fps
802.11 n baby!!!
4" 16M-color Super AMOLED capacitive touchscreen of WVGA (480 x 800 pixel) resolution
7.2 Mbps HSDPA and 5.76 Mbps HSUPA support

Smoking Hot!!!! And I do hope it will be priced lower than HD2 which is still superior to this phone.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 28, 2010)

The only downside is customized Samsung's UI; looks fugly. But I am sure there must be a way to turn that off.


----------



## vulpine (May 28, 2010)

desiibond said:


> none. inside 15k, if you are looking for a phone with physical qwerty, *N71* is the current best choice. It's stable, sturdy and looks awesome. (else wait for C6 and other new Nokia phones to stabilize).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------



You must have meant E71 becas AFAIK N71 was a flip.



desiibond said:


> 1GHz Cortex A8 Hummingbird CPU; 512 MB of RAM
> 720p HD video recording at 30fps
> 802.11 n baby!!!
> 4" 16M-color Super AMOLED capacitive touchscreen of WVGA (480 x 800 pixel) resolution
> ...



Its super sexy!! 
I heard it has thrice the graphic processing power of N1. Now I have a doubt. Both of them have a 1GHz procy (different though) (N1-snapdragon Galaxy S-humming bird) how come galaxy S is so much better?? Does it have a dedicated GPU?

Is the procy used same as that of ipad?


But I think its too large. For me iphone is the limit for size of a phone. Any thing larger looks ugly. What do you think?


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2010)

^^ Looking at the dimensions

Galaxy-s---122.4 x 64.2 x 9.9 mm
Iphone 3gs---115.5 x 62.1 x 12.3 mm

that says galaxy is longer and just 2 mm wider and less thicker 

Soo dimension have not much increased from iphone but screen size have increased from 3.5 to 4 inch...much bigger


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 28, 2010)

vulpine said:


> You must have meant E71 becas AFAIK N71 was a flip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because both Snapdragon and Humming bird are based on different architectures and designs.

N1 uses QSD8250 from Snapdragon family + Adreno 200 capable of 22 million triangles per second.

Galaxy S uses Samsung hummingbird S5PC110 with PowerVR SGX540 capable of 90 million triangles per second.

Where as iPad uses a custom made CPU based on the same S5PC110 processor, but 2 layers or Ram built into it, unlike the above phones which have a separate Ram module. I think both 3GS and iPad use the same PowerVR SGX535 GPU as per the specs, but 3gs does only 7-10 million triangles per second.

Here's some interesting article about Apple's A4 CPU Teardown *bit.ly/cSj4k2

Here's a benchmark test b/w iPad, iPhone 3GS and N1 from anandtech *bit.ly/9syhiL

Apparently Snapdragon family has another monster the Single chip, dual CPU QDS8672 clocked at 1.5Ghz yet it still manages only 80 Million triangles per second. 

Donno which phone uses this monster Snapdragon, but there were some rumors before the iphone 4G surfaced that it might be using this monster snapdragon CPU.

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------

Couldn't find it in Samsung OEM list, may be that is for their special Phones   *bit.ly/9A3Tx3

Here's official Specs of Snapdragon *bit.ly/c9g99Z


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2010)

isn't snapdragon based on ARM Cortex A8? It's architecture is licensed from ARM but is implemented in a better way. same is the case with Apple a4. Designed by Apple after getting license from ARM.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 28, 2010)

Oops yeah confused , corrected the post  Edited it now

Also found a better article now *bit.ly/co1PM7

*alienbabeltech.com/main/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Cellphonehardwarecompari1.png

SOURCE -  alienbabeltech.com

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




desiibond said:


> isn't snapdragon based on ARM Cortex A8? It's architecture is licensed from ARM but is implemented in a better way. same is the case with Apple a4. Designed by Apple after getting license from ARM.


Anna is this true?? Stumbled upon *this *


----------



## vulpine (May 28, 2010)

@Sriharsha

Thanx for that. very informative stuff!!

So, Humming bird kills scorpion


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Oops yeah confused , corrected the post  Edited it now
> 
> Also found a better article now *bit.ly/co1PM7
> 
> ...



ah. so, only v7 instruction set is licensed from ARM.  was looking at wikipedia that mentioned that snapdragon is based on Cortex A8 (another proof that we should not solely rely on wikipedia) 
thanks for the info.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 28, 2010)

Also saw a post in macrumors that Apple took over the firm "intrinsity", who collaborated with samsung in Hummingbird development 
*bit.ly/ddXPR8

If iPhone had such marvelous games running smoothly on that hardware, I can't imagine the gaming potential of Galaxy S  which it seems is 10 times more powerful 
When would we see good games for Android Platform.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 29, 2010)

Ahh look at the display quality of Galaxy S, its gorgeous *bit.ly/blOOwF

Wish I could afford this beauty. But sadly its gonna be 30K+ as informed by some internal contact


----------



## max_demon (May 29, 2010)

hello guys , i have recently purchased Motorola Milestone with android 2.0 , i send lots of sms but the contacts cannot be selected from the message send from message screen , can anyone tell the solution for it ?


----------



## jain_pranav (May 29, 2010)

@ max_demon

Even i faced this problem..in contacts,ur nos. must be assignesd "other" category..
Just change them 2 "mobile" category..
U need 2 change 1 by 1 though


----------



## tgpraveen (May 29, 2010)

if u go in messaging settings there is a option show all nos./show nos. with mobile or something. using that ur prob can be solved.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 29, 2010)

Gawd!! Just download handcent from the market and be happy.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 29, 2010)

I don't recollect having this problem. Once you sync your contacts with Google account you wont have that problem again or just download handcent SMS as dreamcatcher says.


----------



## kalpik (May 31, 2010)

Hmm.. Galaxy S coming to India in June: *www.cellpassion.com/2010/05/30/samsung-galaxy-s-wave-launch-confirmed-in-india-in-june/


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2010)

It would be awesome...its the best out there right now


----------



## kalpik (May 31, 2010)

^^ Well.. The absence of camera flash kinda ruins it for me


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2010)

camera flash does not provide much advantage anyway other then torch

I find Led light good for nothing...and single led is just useless


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 1, 2010)

kalpik said:


> ^^ Well.. The absence of camera flash kinda ruins it for me


It still is full of confusions whether the final production model will have flash or not. 
Look here
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=690026

^^ This might be true coz the one GSM arena reviewed has only 256MB RAM, where as Samsung confirmed that the production model will have 512MB RAM. Same might be the case with flash I guess

*www.gsmarena.com/samsung_confirms_that_i9000_galaxy_s_will_have_512_mb_ram-news-1682.php


----------



## kalpik (Jun 1, 2010)

^^ Nice! If it DOES have a flash, then ill have some food for thought! Constant updates of N1 vs the sheer hardware specs of Galaxy S


----------



## kalpik (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmm.. Reading more about this phone, it seems it's a really nice buy! Lets wait for some reviews once its launched


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 1, 2010)

Seriously? Last week you were ranting at me for recommending this phone to you  . If I recall right you blamed it for some UI issue !!! 

If you don't buy a phone within the next month I'm starting a Donation for Kalpik's Phone thread!


----------



## kalpik (Jun 1, 2010)

^^ HAHA! No need for that! And yes, now that i've read more about it, the phone looks good! sowiee for shooting you down earlier 

Another factor which caught my attention is that it's gonna be a June release with expected price tag of 28k.. Availability and price were the other 2 factors why i rejected this phone last week


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 1, 2010)

Lol valid reasons. But whats going to be the problem is . By the next month something else is going to come and again you are going to be back at waiting for it as well


----------



## kalpik (Jun 1, 2010)

^^ Hehe yeah.. Well, i would have already bought the N1 if stocks were there.. And if this releases by 10th June (like the rumors are), then i might buy this too


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2010)

The only thing that is pissing me about Android right now is the non-availability of paid apps. Gawd!! I seriously dont mind shelling a few bucks for some proper apps.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 2, 2010)

Paid applications are not available in India. They are made available only in:



> Australia
> Austria
> Canada
> France
> ...



However you can use this hack to buy some:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122921&page=5

Post#139


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2010)

And how exactly do you pay? Do they include the expenses incurred to my bill?


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 2, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> And how exactly do you pay? Do they include the expenses incurred to my bill?



They'd ask for your credit card number and CVV code.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2010)

Just read X10mini review on gsmarena.com

Its a positive review somehow....but still its targeted to very less people...mainly for people who want a small and light android phone with all features..

typing msg on it will be a pain...its better to get x10mini pro


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 4, 2010)

OMG what happened to Samsung Suddenly, First they come up with Galaxy S, if that 4.0 inch super AMOLED wasn't enough, now they announced equally beautiful and powerful android based tablet with 7.1 inch Super AMOLED, Galaxy TAB , targeting the iPad I suppose. 

And now they are even revamping their mp3 player line up with android based PMP *YP-MB2* ,targeting the iPod touch may be  
and guess what again the same 4.0 in Super AMOLED in this too


----------



## kalpik (Jun 4, 2010)

Hehe.. Yeah.. They've gone launch crazy! Waiting for the Galaxy S myself


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2010)

This definitely is going to be the year of Android platform. Looks like everyone is eager to get a lions share.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2010)

Samsung makes good competitors but r not much innovators...but who wants to spend thousands on apple...Samsung is good bargain for us


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 5, 2010)

And why on Earth are they calling their PMP as YPMB2! Some needs a lesson here on branding!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 5, 2010)

Check out the Galaxy S homepage, samsung definitely is moving ahead in all terms( ^^ Other than naming of course ) Wish Nokia would wake up from their day dreams 

Link courtesy @desiibond 

*galaxys.samsungmobile.com/


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 5, 2010)

SE android tablet leaked. 

*www.engadget.com/2010/06/04/sony-ericsson-prepping-a-5-inch-android-phone-with-qwerty-keyboa/


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 5, 2010)

^
Damn! That thing looks ugly.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2010)

^^^ At least dont worry abt looks...SE products r generally good looking


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 5, 2010)

Ita vaio branded as well.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2010)

Samsung Galaxy S sources released! *is.gd/cFKbn

Let the modding begin!


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 8, 2010)

it was released long time ago or atleast fw was we on spica using it's gallery.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 8, 2010)

Samsung seems to have given up on firmware updates and asking the xda comms to do the same for them. lol


----------



## sona (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi

Whats the price of Samsung i9000 in Indian Market?


----------



## kalpik (Jun 9, 2010)

^^ Not released in India yet.. Estimated price is 28-30k.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2010)

X10 mini got good reviews at phonearena.com and gsmarena.com

Good news for SonyEricsson


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Getting Yahoo! mail work on Android Email Client*

I still use Yahoo! pretty often and this tut made my day!!!

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=697904

Configure and enjoy Gmail like functionality !


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 9, 2010)

And I have the Mini too.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 9, 2010)

Sad to leave 'Android' (hopefully temproariliy)

OMG,horrible batery of Milestone made me to dispose it,

Planning to get Desire (available in Chennai grey market for 29K) or should I wait for EVO 4G? confused!

I hope I will join this thread soon to learn & share!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> X10 mini got good reviews at phonearena.com and gsmarena.com
> 
> Good news for SonyEricsson



hmm. most of the SE phones get good reviews from these sites. Fate of X10 Mini would be similar to other SE phones. it's display size is tiny and if I am right it doesn't come with qwerty virtual keypad and even if you get one, it will be similar to motorola rokr's keypad. Tiny and hard to use. It would've been better had SE released this phone with atleast 2.8" display.

The best userbase for this phone would be ladies who want to try out Android.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh please desibond.Have you even tried the mini? Its the most fluid handset in the market. I have the X10 and the mini is atleast 1.5x faster when browsing through the menus. Also its one of the most feature rich phones in its price range.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 10, 2010)

> hmm. most of the SE phones get good reviews from these sites. Fate of  X10 Mini would be similar to other SE phones. it's display size is tiny  and if I am right it doesn't come with qwerty virtual keypad and even if  you get one, it will be similar to motorola rokr's keypad. Tiny and  hard to use. It would've been better had SE released this phone with  atleast 2.8" display.



people who type too many sms/mails can get X10mini Pro with qwerty....The phone is snappy and easy to use...much pocketable...

And gsmarena.com is said to be always favoring Nokia...

BTW there is a rumored SE phone which comes in between X10 mini and X10...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Oh please desibond.Have you even tried the mini? Its the most fluid handset in the market. I have the X10 and the mini is atleast 1.5x faster when browsing through the menus. Also its one of the most feature rich phones in its price range.



I do totally agree that it's UI is fluid and am not complaining about the UI. my complaint is about the screen size and messaging capabilities. Also when you compare it with Spica (which is hot selling phone), *www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=3125&idPhone2=2965 

will one really go for X10 Mini? even on features level it gets trumped. 

Like sujoyp said, Mini Pro would be a better option and X10 Mini Pro should be where X10 Mini is.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 10, 2010)

feature wise?? which one r u talking abt?

X10 mini have 5mp cam and VGA recording
Spica have better screen resolution and Android 2.1 (which X10mini will get soon)

battery life is definitely less in X10mini...Agreed


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> feature wise?? which one r u talking abt?
> 
> X10 mini have 5mp cam and VGA recording
> Spica have better screen resolution and Android 2.1 (which X10mini will get soon)
> ...



display size
display resolution
internal storage
processor
multimedia capabilities (divx out of the box)

and the biggest thing of all, it runs 2.1 (as you said) and still it's cheaper than X10 Mini. So, why should one pick X10 Mini?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG!!Please. Internal storage is just 52 mb aloof. 
And what about the processor if the phone cant be as fluid as the Mini. The Mini by far is the fluidest android in the market, confirmed by reviews and I have one to confirm that too. Phonearena went on to say that it doesnt even need an upgrade.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

Also the X10 mini is 3/4th the weight of the spica.88gs to 124gs. By yiour comparisons, thats an advantage too. The camera is way better in the Mini too. lso comes with infinite qidget screens which even 2.1 doesnt provide.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 10, 2010)

desiibond said:


> display size
> display resolution
> internal storage
> processor
> ...



X10 has been targeted differently....would u prefer 5800 on Spica just bcoz 5800 have higher resolution screen and gets an 8gb card free...I hope not

If the phone is very snappy with all the eye candy...y do u want a better processor???

Divx out of the box is definitely good but as gsmarena says


> The Android market already  offers a player that supports DivX and XviD videos. The yxflash player  handles well the files we threw at it but you need to keep your videos  below VGA resolution



Phonearena says


> DivX and Xvid require higher bitrate than the H.264 container for the  same quality and take a bigger toll on the CPU, hence battery life, that  is why they are usually left out anyway.



Android 2.1 is an advantage on samsung side...but will come to x10mini someday

In the end I would say X10mini is a nice attempt by SE to target a niche market where people want a cute little mobile with all the features


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> OMG!!Please. Internal storage is just 52 mb aloof.



really, from where do you get this kind of data?

*in.samsungmobile.com/mobile-phones/samsung-i5700-specification#expand

it has 163Mb user memory onboard. 

If you and phonearena thinks that 1.6 + that UI on SE is enough and upgrades are not necessary, then well, as I said to other guys who give preference to brand logo, be self-happy!

PS: And what is the use of animations and cool looking UI when you don't have a display big enough. it's like watching a 1080p on a 15" CRT. 

anyways, am not interesting another fight here so....

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------




sujoyp said:


> X10 has been targeted differently....would u prefer 5800 on Spica just bcoz 5800 have higher resolution screen and gets an 8gb card free...I hope not



yes. it's targeted at a very different user base, as I said earlier, it's a purely ladies phone!

can you please elaborate a bit on "would u prefer 5800 on Spica just bcoz 5800 have higher resolution screen and gets an 8gb card free...I hope not". Am scratching my head on how to compare this with my earlier thoughts 

And also, not to forget the fewer amount of apps in android market due to the lower resolution.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 10, 2010)

> If the phone is very snappy with all the eye candy...y do u want a better processor???


Im staying out of the rest of the above simply because I already know where this is going. But Id like to point out just one factor you might want to reconsider. When you deal with Smartphones especially Android the more the processing power the better. Simply because the fact that your processing power might be sufficient for the current version but it certainly might not be for an upcoming release. A sufficient example would be my HTC Magic which came with 1.5 . Now I'm running Cyanogen's 2.1 to be frank I'm not sure if it has enough juice to run anything else.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 10, 2010)

Also, i'd like to add to what Filled-Void said.. If you're gonna use the phone "as-is" and not upgrade, etc. then what is the point of buying an android phone? :s


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

and to add more, camera quality should be the least of the worries while purchasing a phone. plz don't fall into this megapixel marketing gimmick.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh please.i dunno whats with you guys, but all reviews have actually praised the Mini. I guess you guys consider yourself better than the experts and probably should own a firm to divulge your views. Am sure there are people out there who prefer a smaller and considerably lighter phone for daily usage which is exactly what the Mini is aimed at. 

@kalpik- Dude. Its been said that the Mini is the most fluid android around. So nothing about processing power applied here.It is aptly powered and customized. To be honest though the upgrade is only viable for google phones like the Droid and the nexus 1 which doesnt have a customised UI. The Mini is suitably fluid not to need any further help from Google. 
And i thought you bought Android for the unique user experience and for the apps that came with it.Oh i guess some people only buy it for the upgrades. 

@filledvoid- It has a 600 mhz proccy and 256 mb ram.Almost same as the Droid which runs the 2.1 smoothly. 

Oh and btw, it runs all applications compatible on my x10 so i dont see a problem there.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 10, 2010)

dude dreamcatcher why are you posting all over the board about the fluidicity of your mobile.don't you get it, no one's interested! We'll see in coming days how good X10 Mini sells in Indian market...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

Last heard, it was an open forum and I am allowed to post whatever i like. Its up to you recognize it or not. 
Anyways, since you want me to post something Androidish:-

Check out the following apps:-

1)netcounter for your data consumptions
2)worldcup for droid- We all know what it does. 
3)colordict- By far the best dictionary(offline)
4)Astro- Best file manager
5)mybackup-If you need to backup your stuff
6)Advanced task killer
7)GPS status for satellite strength.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 10, 2010)

> @filledvoid- It has a 600 mhz proccy and 256 mb ram.Almost same as the Droid which runs the 2.1 smoothly.


My point was directed at the phone. But rather to the why get a phone with powerful processor question.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, This phone has a resolution of 240x320 compared to the milestones 800x480. By common sense it needs more processing power to handle more pixels. Since the Droid manages them properly, i would guess the Mini would do too. Just my two cents.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 10, 2010)

@desibond 

U people r soo excited with 600mhz procc of moto milestone and N900 and then u feel that X10 mini has less processor power...Not fair

When it can run all application well then whats the problem??

U people have nothing else other then 
"It dont have a android 2.1"
"Its an SE mobile"
"Dreamcatcher (sometimes me too) is a SE fanboy"


---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------

And please if u have any confusion regarding X10mini check out its demo videos/reviews on youtube...it would be much helpful


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> @desibond
> 
> U people r soo excited with 600mhz procc of moto milestone and N900 and then u feel that X10 mini has less processor power...Not fair
> 
> ...



what are you trying to say? I clearly said that the problem is not with the fluidity of UI. it's the size of the phone, the display, texting that is a concern. It's termed as a smartphone and it's too tiny to be a smartphone. SE should've put up the usual UI and sold it for 10k.

And I am saying it again and this time am saying it out loud:

XPERIA X10 MINI IS A LADIES PHONE. ITS TINY TO BE TERMED AS SMARTPHONE.

I remember the headaches with texting/browsing that I had with motorokr and it's deja vu with xperia x10 mini.

PS: The sales figures will show anyways how good the phone is.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 10, 2010)

> My point was directed at the phone. But rather to the why get a phone with powerful processor question.


This should have been.


> My point was *not *directed at the phone. But rather to the why get a phone with powerful processor question.



As far as of the X10 Mini goes people should get whatever they like. Personally Id rather get the PRO over the mini just for the keypad. But if I had a choice among Spica and X10 Mini's I would definitely go for the Spica. However that's just my opinion. Like whatever works for you.


----------



## vulpine (Jun 10, 2010)

X10 mini according to me, should be given as a free complement to X10
Quite handy for those who dont wanna carry that bulky thing in their pockets. Keep X10 in your carry bag. And mini in your pockets.lol.
Its definitely not for a 6' guy like me. It would be really weird talking,holding that thing on your ears.

Jokes apart, As some one said default android is way better than this sony customised UI. X10 should have come with that to keep costs low. Girls will surely love it! Gift your GF one if you want to impress her.

And yeah X10 mini pro with keyboard makes a little more sense. And it should not be any more than 15Ks.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 10, 2010)

vulpine said:


> X10 mini according to me, should be given as a free complement to X10


OMG! That's freakin brilliant man! Imagine.. Somehow link the two phones.. When you wanna use *just* the phone features and are travelling in crowded places etc, use the X10 mini! Else use the X10! Seriously, brilliant!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG!! How can you guys be so dumb?? Have u even used the phone to see if it suits your needs? Most people here with an opinion of their own havent used either of the phones ever in their life and are all hunky dory when passing comments. 

Oh and great, people here are actually segmenting phones on their size. Now what, the iphone 4 is too thin to be a smartphone?

Seems like phonearena/gsmarena are all run by ladies given the amount of interest shown in the phone. SE should be lauded for making this phone so touch friendly and easy to use. So someone here who likes the phone is a girl? How more dumb can you get? 
Please dude, if you have an opinion, try the phone and let us know. Dont shoot blanks for the sake of it. It has been well recieved all over and given its price will sell good.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

vulpine said:


> X10 mini according to me, should be given as a free complement to X10
> Quite handy for those who dont wanna carry that bulky thing in their pockets. Keep X10 in your carry bag. And mini in your pockets.lol.



Epic comment!


----------



## kalpik (Jun 10, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> OMG!! How can you guys be so dumb?? Have u even used the phone to see if it suits *your* needs?


Exactly! Now you get it! *MY* needs! Who can define *MY* needs better than *ME*? Well, _MY_ need (as well as the others who have commented) is that the phone *I* use should be appropriately sized so that *I* am comfortable using it!

As you've seen this *need* is kinda shared by majority of people here. That's ALL we've been trying to say!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

Yea. So?Stick to your needs.Why comment on if the phone is too tiny to be smartphone or not or taking digs at the phone without any base? Oh..its a ladies phone too? Soo fine..you dont like it.. Great.. A comment or two would do..dont flame me here.Am just trying to help people who like the phone and its an open forum.I have the liberty to write whatever i want given I have an ANDROID phone, rather two.. unlike a few.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 10, 2010)

Aah soo it seems its cooled down to what someone needs...thank god

Soo can we recommend it to someone who need a stylish phone with all features

And it can be popular among the ladies and can be a cute gift to them


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Seems like phonearena/gsmarena are all run by ladies given the amount of interest shown in the phone. SE should be lauded for making this phone so touch friendly and easy to use. So someone here who likes the phone is a girl? How more dumb can you get?
> Please dude, if you have an opinion, try the phone and let us know. Dont shoot blanks for the sake of it. It has been well recieved all over and given its price will sell good.



then why is it that even a dumb phone like Nokia X6 is selling well but not X10 Mini? there are quite a few people that announced purchase of Nokia X6 on TDF and techenclave but none is least bit bothered about X10 Mini. 

how can xperia make the following better than lower priced phones with larger display:

browsing
email
texting
watching videos
tweeting and facebook updates
gaming

add to that the puny 4hr talktime battery life.

here are my other options:

1) Samsung jet
2) Nokia X6
3) Samsung spica i5700 and Galaxy i7500
4) N97 Mini
5) HTC Hero
6) Nokia 5235 (8.5k, unlimited music, stunning audio quality, 3G, video calling, 3.2" display). hell I can get this phone and Cowon S9 for 17k approx total 

all these phones are priced inside 20k. now, tell me why I should consider X10 Mini over these phones that offer more?

coming back to X10 mini.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I3AORUOZlk

go to 0:46 mark. if that is how messaging is, then hell NO!


----------



## kalpik (Jun 10, 2010)

desiibond said:


> now, tell me why I should consider X10 Mini over these phones that offer more?


DUDE! YOU'RE NOT PAYING ATTENTION! "Because it is fluid"


----------



## vulpine (Jun 10, 2010)

> Oh and great, people here are actually segmenting phones on their size. Now what, the iphone 4 is too thin to be a smartphone?


Dude, whats your point? i didn't get it. You are comparing thinness of iphone 
compactness of x10m.



> SE should be lauded for making this phone so touch friendly and easy to use. So someone here who likes the phone is a girl?


When did I say that? I said girls will like it. Being liked by a girl is bad thing for you? 
#universal -And your GF might like you just becas you are using an X10mini





desiibond said:


> then why is it that even a dumb phone like Nokia X6 is selling well but not X10 Mini? there are quite a few people that announced purchase of Nokia X6 on TDF and techenclave but none is least bit bothered about X10 Mini.
> 
> how can xperia make the following better than lower priced phones with larger display:
> 
> ...



can't agree more. Exactly my thoughts. Touch screen and small form factor just dont go well together.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

kalpik said:


> DUDE! YOU'RE NOT PAYING ATTENTION! "Because it is fluid"



LOL. sorry. forgot. 

a difference of .3" (between ipod touch and legend) showed huge difference in typing. I just can't imagine using numpad for mails and messaging on a 2.55" display! and like vulpine said, this should be given for free along with every X10. Atleast it may get some sales on both these soon-to-be-extinct models. 

Also, SE pushing updates to android phones is like Apple pushing iphones to India. by the time the model/update comes out, rest of the world will be on a whole new level.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

Omg. Comments seem to get weirder by the day. I dint realize thst the tdf forum is the only base for phone lovers. Others are simply not applicable. Oh anf btw, the x6 was released a month back and its a week that the mini is on stores now. And i am pretty sure the minis size would suffice for 140 charactered twitter updates and facebook likewise given i am typing this comment from the mini(with its brilliant t9 dic). It provides twitter and fb updates on your homescreen with a good camera, excellent
 interface, fluid software and compactness.  For emails go for the pro.
I suggest u apply for a post at either of the two review sites given ur expertise.

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------

Oh and the x10 is still the best selling handset in the uk and japan. So it isnt actually extinct.  Lol
Oh commentd remind me of the fabled frog well story.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Omg. Comments seem to get weirder by the day. I dint realize thst the tdf forum is the only base for phone lovers. Others are simply not applicable. Oh anf btw, the x6 was released a month back and its a week that the mini is on stores now. And i am pretty sure the minis size would suffice for 140 charactered twitter updates and facebook likewise given i am typing this comment from the mini(with its brilliant t9 dic). It provides twitter and fb updates on your homescreen with a good camera, excellent
> interface, fluid software and compactness.  For emails go for the pro.
> I suggest u apply for a post at either of the two review sites given ur expertise.
> 
> ...



This was the comment in gsmarena's conclusion:



> *Reading your mail, browsing the web or watching video will be better on almost any other touch phone out there.* *But the X10 mini doesn’t want you to be sensible and practical.* It hopes you’ll appreciate the idea behind it. Getting smaller and better – isn’t this the life story of mobile phones.



it clearly says it all. this phone can't do what other touch phone does but buy it coz it's teeny weeny cutey apple pie  and isn't this what we have been shouting all along! and still you haven't answered my question. why should I pay more for this phone when I get better phones for less price and I can keep any of these phones in my pocket?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

Errmm. Read my posts. When exactly did i say that this phone is good for mails? I clearly suggested the pro. Browsing isnt a prob for me, given i generally use the x10 and videos. Bigger the better obviously, but it. Pretty much compensates by its compactness and intelligent engineering.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jun 10, 2010)

How is samsung galaxy i5700??
N whats its current price?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Errmm. Read my posts. When exactly did i say that this phone is good for mails? I clearly suggested the pro. *Browsing isnt a prob for me, given i generally use the x10 and videos*. Bigger the better obviously, but it. Pretty much compensates by its compactness and intelligent engineering.



see, told ya.  looks like your judgement on X10 mini is clouded by the fact that you have X10 that covers for X10 Mini (which again proves vulpine's point) 

and what the hell is this intelligent engineering? if X10 Mini is intelligent engineering, then I would say HTC Hero is rocket science and Nexus One is space cowboyism!

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------




amritpal2489 said:


> How is samsung galaxy i5700??
> N whats its current price?



Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700 should now cost around 13k. problem is that it's very difficult to find in the market now. any info you want on i5700, check with fellow member Sriharsha Maddineni. he is walking wikipedia of i5700.

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------

and if you trust ebay dealers, this one looks to be a decent option: 

*cgi.ebay.in/New-Samsung-i5700-GALA...wItem&pt=IN_Mobile_Phones&hash=item439f40f31c


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

Yea. The nexus one isnt actually for humans. No wonder its a fail. O by your logic people buy phones to watch videos and thats it. Oh great. So inteligent. I guess people wont mind taking quality pics,vids,use the market or anything else.  Useless spending my bandwidth here. Let the sales decide.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Yea. The nexus one isnt actually for humans. No wonder its a fail. O by your logic people buy phones to watch videos and thats it. Oh great. So inteligent. I guess people wont mind taking quality pics,vids,use the market or anything else.  Useless spending my bandwidth here. Let the sales decide.



by my logic, a good smartphone should be good at these atlest:

browsing
email
texting
watching videos
tweeting and facebook updates
gaming

and here are few more quotes from gsmarena:

*calling and messaging:*


> The sound is loud and clear if you manage to hold the phone right. That’s a bit easier said than done as the phone is quite small and we had a finger on the mouthpiece on several occasions.





> We also ran our traditional loudspeaker test on the Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini. We were rather disappointed with its Below Average score. You might want to keep an eye on the little fella when it’s noisy around you if you don’t want to miss calls.





> Quite naturally, the Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini isn’t the heavy texters’ choice. The software is just fine, but with the limited text input options long messaging sessions are out of the question.





> In any case, the X10 mini pro should be the choice for those that actually do more than an occasional SMS on their phones.



photos, video, audio:



> Gallery’s nothing to get excited about





> There is none of the cool new look of Android 2.0 and later devices – you just get a plain grid with your images sorted by date.





> Unfortunately, there are no Bluetooth file transfers in the gallery or any other fancy functionality that more demanding users might expect. The X10 mini is a simple tool for previewing your images and it won’t do more than that.





> Video player needs more work





> Music player is pretty basic too





> The Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini performed more than decently in our traditional audio quality test. The noise level, dynamic range and stereo crosstalk are the strongest points of its performance but the rest of the readings aren't bad either.



there isn't a single thing still at which X10 excelled.

browsing:



> Web browser is in a dire need of a higher-res screen and Flash support



i can imagine how good browsing will be on this tiny screen

and the irony is that the only one thing that X10 Mini is better at when compaerd to other phones in same price point is, guess what, CAMERAAAAAAAAAA 

someone said that gsmarena was all praises on this phone??? these quotes really really do contradict a lot!

I need to correct your earlier statement on intelligent engineering. X10 mini is not intelligent engineering. It's liquid engineering coz the UI is so fluid


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 11, 2010)

desiibond said:


> by my logic, a good smartphone should be good at these atlest:
> 
> browsing
> email
> ...


Ermm.. Why exactly do we need a smartphone if our main objective is to browse(can be done properly on any phone with opera mini or likewise),email(dont tell me that you have no clue about dumbphones offering push-email),texting(i wont even try to comment), videos yeah if in divx but this phone was never meant for videos, updates(u are slow arent you?), gaming(well.. Android doesnt have many games to show for yet. Better games are available in java).

And download an app called bluetooth file tranfers and you are good. And it does have file transfer btw. It isnt incorporated in either of the scapes. 

I would say, you need a smartphone to be able to multitask better and have better support through avaibility of multiple apps. Anyways, if you are a heavy texter, get the Mini pro. For me, thats exactly what the thing is missing right now. Anyways, i will probably upload a video once my sems are over next week. For me, its a nice little touch and will sell a lot. Enough now, lets get back on topic. 
Android that is.


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2010)

Actually, I don't like X10 mini simply for the fact that it has QVGA screen. QVGA on an Android fone is actually weird.

But I'm a fan of X10 mini pro because of it's QWERTY keypad and considering to buy it.

Regarding "too tiny to be a smartphone logic", same is the case with the likes of N79, right?

Camera a least priority? Many people consider a good camera as one of the reasons when they buy a fone. Samsung I5700 Spica misses out on Radio, afaik.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Ermm.. Why exactly do we need a smartphone if our main objective is to browse(can be done properly on any phone with opera mini or likewise),email(dont tell me that you have no clue about dumbphones offering push-email),texting(i wont even try to comment), videos yeah if in divx but this phone was never meant for videos, updates(u are slow arent you?), gaming(well.. Android doesnt have many games to show for yet. Better games are available in java).



WHAT!!!! if main objective is email,texting, browsing, multimedia, gaming, we don't need a smartphone???? buddy, please don't go to such lengths just to support a phone from your favourite brand! what is the use of multitasking if the phone suffers at basic functionality? If all you need is multitasking and few apps, they go buy a freaking Symbian.

And fyi, there are lot more paid games available for Android but unfortunately paid app market is not open for India.
here is an example : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNEcnDcp0JU

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 AM ----------




ico said:


> Regarding "too tiny to be a smartphone logic", same is the case with the likes of N79, right?
> .



isn't this a reason why people are now getting spica, 5800XM and 52xx phones instead of phones like N79 or Yari etc. N79 WAS a great smartphone when such devices rules the market. with the influx of largescreen touch devices, such phones are left in the museums now.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 11, 2010)

Why do you need a smartphone for texting? Give me a logical reason. I mean, even a 1100 can do that for you. Emailing, all dumbphones do that nowadaz. And i mean all.SE dumbphones have an email tab just under the messaging one which does a great job in sending and recieving emails. 
Browsing, to a certain extent due to the lack of proper browsers in the non smart market.But the opera mini does fine and is often used by smartphone users to keep a tab on the guzzle.
facebuk and witter updates have been on dumbphones since eternity. 
Gaming is the only zone where smartphones have an upper hand, but you never know, if SE releases a PSP phone that would go down the drain too. XD


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Why do you need a smartphone for texting? Give me a logical reason. I mean, even a 1100 can do that for you. Emailing, all dumbphones do that nowadaz. And i mean all.SE dumbphones have an email tab just under the messaging one which does a great job in sending and recieving emails.
> Browsing, to a certain extent due to the lack of proper browsers in the non smart market.But the opera mini does fine and is often used by smartphone users to keep a tab on the guzzle.
> facebuk and witter updates have been on dumbphones since eternity.
> Gaming is the only zone where smartphones have an upper hand, but you never know, if SE releases a PSP phone that would go down the drain too. XD



finally, you got my point. those dumb phones does these things. similarly X10 Mini also does these things, I mean it just DOES like those other phones with small displays and numpads. Phones like spica, hero and to an extent X6 does these things in a lot better manner thanks to better display and keypad. so, why buy X10 mini?

when people tend to buy a smarphont, they look at how well the phone does all these things, how comfortable the keypad is, how good the display is. They don't just go buy a phone by cute factor! There is a different category of users for this kind of purchases. LADIES and TEEN CHICKS!

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------

anyways, back to the usual android talk now.

Just tried *Snaptu *app. though the interface looks dull and untidy, the idea of having all in one app (facebook, twitter, news, scores etc) is good thing. This can save memory and battery as well


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 11, 2010)

Sigh Ive been wanting to create an applications thread for Android. If I make one might writing up a small brief summary of your favorite applications with a ranking on a scale of 1-5 . Ill see if I can add a judging criteria also . Id appreciate if those were added in there that way I could maintain the index and we could have an easy way to look up all these applications.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Sigh Ive been wanting to create an applications thread for Android. If I make one might writing up a small brief summary of your favorite applications with a ranking on a scale of 1-5 . Ill see if I can add a judging criteria also . Id appreciate if those were added in there that way I could maintain the index and we could have an easy way to look up all these applications.



go ahead and create the thread. I will try to add whatever I can add to the thread.


----------



## manitcse_2005 (Jun 11, 2010)

Any idea on if HTC Incredible available in Bangalore in the grey market? If yes, where and at what price?


----------



## kalpik (Jun 11, 2010)

I've been asking Samsung about the Galaxy S launch in India via email.. I was not getting any proper response other than "we have forwarded your query to the concerned department".. Wrote a nasty email today, and they called me up 

The guy said "it is going to launch within the next few days"  He again went on and on about how it is an "excellent choice" and started to tell me about SuperAMOLED and what not.. I told him, "Boss, i know more about the phone than you"  He said ok sir lol!

Anyway, its good news (i think ).. So the rumors about a 3rd week of June launch may be correct after all!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2010)

manitcse_2005 said:


> Any idea on if HTC Incredible available in Bangalore in the grey market? If yes, where and at what price?



go that mall near Majestic that also has Sukh Sagar. you will find many store there. Also, are you aware that Incredible is CDMA phone?


----------



## manitcse_2005 (Jun 11, 2010)

desiibond said:


> go that mall near Majestic that also has Sukh Sagar. you will find many store there. Also, are you aware that Incredible is CDMA phone?



My bad. I meant HTC Desire but ended up typing HTC Incredible. I know HTC Incredible is a cdma phone. 
       Will HTC Desire be available  in the place you mentioned? Any idea on price?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2010)

manitcse_2005 said:


> My bad. I meant HTC Desire but ended up typing HTC Incredible. I know HTC Incredible is a cdma phone.
> Will HTC Desire be available  in the place you mentioned? Any idea on price?



sellers like these would be lot lot lot more reliable :

*cgi.ebay.in/BRAND-NEW-HTC-DESIRE-M...wItem&pt=IN_Mobile_Phones&hash=item2c54e34735

those stores are good for cheap stuff but when you are getting something that costs near to 30k, you better find an appreciated seller who has +ve feedback.


----------



## manitcse_2005 (Jun 11, 2010)

desiibond said:


> sellers like these would be lot lot lot more reliable :
> 
> *cgi.ebay.in/BRAND-NEW-HTC-DESIRE-M...wItem&pt=IN_Mobile_Phones&hash=item2c54e34735
> 
> those stores are good for cheap stuff but when you are getting something that costs near to 30k, you better find an appreciated seller who has +ve feedback.



If only HTC would launch its high end models in India at the same time as the rest of the world...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 15, 2010)

X10 rooted. 
Oh and i can play HD XVIDs on my X10 too.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> X10 rooted.
> Oh and i can play HD XVIDs on my X10 too.



awesome! congrats.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> X10 rooted.
> Oh and i can play HD XVIDs on my X10 too.



Great Man...
but how?? 3rd party codec/software
how is it related to to being rooted??


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 16, 2010)

Famed LauncherPro is available in its latest incarnation. You can get it from the market or from here.

*img697.imageshack.us/img697/9453/launchers.png

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/2362/launcher2.png


----------



## vulpine (Jun 16, 2010)

@amit abhishek

Dude, I exactly have same wall paper and launcher pro. For a second I thought, You have posted my screen shots. But I never took screenshots with this WP.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 16, 2010)

vulpine said:


> @amit abhishek
> 
> Dude, I exactly have same wall paper and launcher pro. For a second I thought, You have posted my screen shots. But I never took screenshots with this WP.



Talk about coincidence


----------



## kalpik (Jun 16, 2010)

Galaxy S launched. 16 GB version's MRP is 31.5k


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Galaxy S launched. 16 GB version's MRP is 31.5k



so, when are you going to get it? and pics please


----------



## kalpik (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ As soon as its available in the market


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 16, 2010)

Out of curiosity? Werent you able to play divx files earlier? And did you try the application called yxFlash or something similair?

Anyway sicne Galaxy seems to be retailing I highly urge people to make sure they check it out bvefore buyng phones from their fvorite company. Personally I think the Galaxy ROcks Im waiting to see the response it has in India to decide if its time to scrap my Magic.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Out of curiosity? Werent you able to play divx files earlier? And did you try the application called yxFlash or something similair?
> 
> Anyway sicne Galaxy seems to be retailing I highly urge people to make sure they check it out bvefore buyng phones from their fvorite company. Personally I think the Galaxy ROcks Im waiting to see the response it has in India to decide if its time to scrap my Magic.



stick to Magic for now. T-Mobile's locked magic is getting 2.2 upgrade very soon and anyways, cooked ROMs based on 2.2 is already out. 

*www.gsmarena.com/android_22_froyo_brought_to_htc_dream_and_magic-news-1696.php

*tmobilemytouch3g.blogspot.com/2010/06/t-mobile-mytouch-3g-will-get-android-22.html

hold your horse buddy. you are one of the lucky few that can use Froyo.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow I have been slacking on checking Custom ROMS for Magic then I had no idea that there were 2.2 based ones out already D: . Good news indeed


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 16, 2010)

@filledvoid- Not exactly.yxflash is a paid app. Got the apk but was tired of the stutters..

Btw, X8 launched. Retail price 199 euros.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 17, 2010)

amitabhishek-HTC Evo has "reportedly" broken the sales record for opening day for any handset...do you think it is the best Android mobile by far?
Actually I am a N85 user and have been a Nokia fan all my life but your discussion here made me think about Android.
Will Evo be a good buy?


PS: I know it is a CDMA device.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2010)

EVO is not released in India. go for Galaxy S instead.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 17, 2010)

Evo also has a lot of build quality issues. Galaxy S is the best Android handset so far.. It was officially launched in India yesterday and should be available in the market soon!


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 17, 2010)

I have friends in US who are travelling to India within a month..so that is not an issue 
But thanks for reminding me about this wonderful phone. I totally forgot about it. But has anyone used it? Samsung..I am little suspicious about it...

Thanks for your replies desiibond and kalpik...I will check this phone out here in Bangalore...


----------



## kalpik (Jun 17, 2010)

Evo is anyway a CDMA handset


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> I have friends in US who are travelling to India within a month..so that is not an issue
> But thanks for reminding me about this wonderful phone. I totally forgot about it. But has anyone used it? Samsung..I am little suspicious about it...
> 
> Thanks for your replies desiibond and kalpik...I will check this phone out here in Bangalore...



ask them to get unlocked iphone 4 in UK if they can (sold by apple officially in UK as unlocked). it should cost around 500 pounds in UK, which is a good price. 35k when converter to rupees.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 17, 2010)

ummm that friend is coming from US not UK! and I am not sure about here travel plan whether she will come via UK.

Moreover, call me stubborn but I do not wish to keep/use any of Apple products  (although I agree that iPhone is a great phone)...


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 17, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> Moreover, call me stubborn but I do not wish to keep/use any of Apple products  (although I agree that iPhone is a great phone)...



+1 bro. I am the follower of the same philosophy. 


IMHO HTC Incredible is the gold standard when it comes to Android phones. Some of the TDFians will disagree but as I said '*IMHO*' . Sooner or later its gonna be available in India. If not already.

But since someone can get you something from US why not ask for something that will never be available in India. How about Palm Pre Plus? Unlocked version is available from AT&T at $400. All the petty issues that dogged the original Pre has been successfully addressed in Pre Plus. IMO Palm came out with a wonderful product and I still ponder on how can they $crew themselves up so royally. 

Android phones is and will always be available if you want them. IMO get something that is wonderful and not currently available here. Palm Pre Plus is a phenomenal product. You can't go wrong with it!!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> ummm that friend is coming from US not UK! and I am not sure about here travel plan whether she will come via UK.
> 
> Moreover, call me stubborn but I do not wish to keep/use any of Apple products  (although I agree that iPhone is a great phone)...



then check these phones:

1) HTC Desire
2) Motorola Droid X (CDMA) yet to be released
3) Samsung Galaxy S (best android phone, cheaper in India IMO)
4) HTC HD2 (real head turner and a beast) price is cheaper in India IMO.

These are the phone for which you may get proper support in India if anything goes wrong. other options include

1) Palm Pre Plus
2) Google Nexus One

My pick among these would be Galaxy S and next is HD2.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 17, 2010)

PFFFFFT Htc Magic forever! There is no phone that tops this one. kthxbai !


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2010)

No Camera flash in Galaxy S?


----------



## kalpik (Jun 19, 2010)

Nope.. But its not such a big deal for me at least!


----------



## walkmanguru (Jun 19, 2010)

Where to get full android apps?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello Guys, Good to be back again in this forum  
I did not go through this thread(sorry), but im looking for Android Development thread if any in this forum. I have to start application development for Android platform very soon , so any help will be appreciated  
BTW Any recommendation for a Android phone with 3G+WIFI+GPS within 12-15K?


----------



## dreams (Jun 19, 2010)

walkmanguru said:


> Where to get full android apps?


Piracy is not allowed here..


----------



## Garbage (Jun 19, 2010)

dreams said:


> Piracy is not allowed here..


LOL, did he ask about PIRATED apps? 
I don't think so.


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 19, 2010)

Charan said:


> Hello Guys, Good to be back again in this forum
> I did not go through this thread(sorry), but im looking for Android Development thread if any in this forum. I have to start application development for Android platform very soon , so any help will be appreciated
> BTW Any recommendation for a Android phone with 3G+WIFI+GPS within 12-15K?



samsung galaxy spica


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 19, 2010)

You have access to the Free Applications by default to see the Paid applications in your Mobile then check for Amitabhisheks posts in this thread. You will find a hack which allows your phone to see the paid applications. But Im not sure if you can purchase like this as I have never tried.


----------



## alter_ego (Jun 21, 2010)

walkmanguru said:


> Where to get full android apps?



I don't have an Android phone but have a look at this.

Games | The New Era In Alternative Markets


----------



## RCuber (Jun 21, 2010)

OK I went though this thread lots of interesting discussion. I had thought "fan boys" were gone from this forum  

@Praveen: Thank for mentioning Spica. looks like I will end up buying this phone.
A few question. 
Will I be able to upgrade Spica to Froyo?
Will there be any new mobiles coming with 2.2 loaded in the next few months? 
I can wait for may be two months for a alternate for Spica. 

@Kalpik: Good old days!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 21, 2010)

Charan said:


> OK I went though this thread lots of interesting discussion. I had thought "fan boys" were gone from this forum
> 
> @Praveen: Thank for mentioning Spica. looks like I will end up buying this phone.
> A few question.
> ...



@charan, just wait.  wait for phones like i5800, xperia x8. to get best Android phones, its better to have 20k bucks atleast.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 21, 2010)

desiibond said:


> @charan, just wait.  wait for phones like i5800, xperia x8. to get best Android phones, its better to have 20k bucks atleast.


I feel 15K itself is way too high for a cellphone   

Any other upcoming phone models?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 21, 2010)

Charan said:


> OK I went though this thread lots of interesting discussion. I had thought "fan boys" were gone from this forum
> 
> @Praveen: Thank for mentioning Spica. looks like I will end up buying this phone.
> A few question.
> ...



Samsung is currently testing froyo on spica, so rest assured Spica is going to get 2.2 upgrade sooner or later


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 21, 2010)

Google hasn't yet released source code of Froyo; once source code is available we will have ample ROM forks for our devices.


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 22, 2010)

After going through Specs of Xperia X8...I think there is no much of differnce Between it and HTC legend from Average user point of View...that too if some one compare to price difference they have.....

I really appreciate if somebody have other view on this...


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 22, 2010)

Chk this out : 
RockPlayerBase: The Android AVI, MKV, DIVX and RMVB player | OMG Android



> “Since Android was introduced, there have been many  complaints about its lack of .avi and .divx playback. Since then there  has been a few phones with .divx capabilities but there still was no  player for the rest of us. The RockPlayerBase allows any Android 2.1  handset to playback XviD, DivX, Mkv and even RMVB files.”​ RockPlayerBase fixes this and can play all of the files above, which  closes the media gap. As there are more formats available due to this  player, it means that there won’t be much need for video converters and  it makes it easier to quickly place media onto an android device without  needing to worry if it works or not.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 22, 2010)

Saw Galaxy S promo on TV; so finally they are on !


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 23, 2010)

Anyone here on Cyanogens Stable 5.08 ? Happen to install it today and I find it very neat and it pretty much provides all functionality I need. The menu and graphics seem to have changed alto as well. 

I found the Weather Widget very nice however I'm not sure if that was "The Weather Channel's " Widget . Either way it pulls pretty the weather to a fair accurate location and I have access to an updated supply of news  .


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah! I have been on 5.0.8 since Sunday. Its giving me some great battery life. Abudant customization options available. Loving it!

BTW Froyo source is out; guess we can expect 2.2 mod very soon for our devices!!!


----------



## kalpik (Jun 24, 2010)

^^ Froyo source has been out for more than a month


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 24, 2010)

^^Nopes. Just out yesterday.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok, my bad.. Maybe they released the tarball yesterday.. But the actual source was on github a LONG time back


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 24, 2010)

No it was released just yesterday; 

Android Developers Blog: The Froyo Code Drop

The half-a$sed modded Froyo ROMs that were available till now were based on Froyo's SDK (not source) and bits of Froyo OTA update for Nexus One.


----------



## ksundar (Jun 25, 2010)

A Tasty "Gingerbread" is getting ready for all of us!

Android 3.0 is expected in the coming months,supposed to be more powerful,real next-gen Android OS

Read more:    Feature ? Android 3.0 ? iPhone 4 killer? | Fonehome.co.uk

                   Android 3.0 details and features revealed | Fonehome.co.uk


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 26, 2010)

Installed Villian ROM 10.3 on my Hero. To be honest my phone is really messed up right now. Can't even wipe the ext partition.


----------



## jain_pranav (Jun 26, 2010)

@ Sunny

Even i installed villian 10.3 ROM n itz so unstable..
Thank god i created nandroid backup & restored back.

Btw there is an official 2.1 update for the hero in singapore & it also showing on htc india site.

Can any1 shed sum light on this?

How can v have the official hero upgrade to 2.1 in india?

Also i installed the amon's recovery image & its rooted.
So can i have the update?

thanks


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 26, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Installed Villian ROM 10.3 on my Hero. To be honest my phone is really messed up right now. Can't even wipe the ext partition.



Trust these should help:
Link to Stock HTC Hero ROM - xda-developers

[ROM] DamageControl v2.09.01 | Final Sprint RUU, Deodexed | Final Hero build - xda-developers





jain_pranav said:


> Btw there is an official 2.1 update for the hero in singapore & it also showing on htc india site.



You have a link? I couldn't find it.I dont think HTC has yet released a 2.1 update for Hero!

Official htc hero 2.1 rom scheduled!!! - xda-developers


----------



## jain_pranav (Jun 26, 2010)

@ Amit

HTC - Support

Here it is posted OTA update for HTC Hero.
Also there are 2 packages.
But when i open the link there,it opens south east asia htc support site & i cant find any download link there.


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't think this has been mentioned before.

*Flash 10.1 final available for smartphones with Android 2.2*



			
				GSMArena said:
			
		

> Adobe today announced the release of Flash  Player 10.1 to mobile platforms. Already available on the Android  Market, Flash Player 10.1 will be available in its final production  release for all Android smartphones running ver. 2.2 "Froyo."   Some of the devices that Adobe lists as bound to get Froyo include  Dell Streak, Google Nexus One, HTC Evo, HTC Desire, HTC Incredible,  Motorola DROID and Motorola Milestone, and Samsung Galaxy S.
> 
> Too bad there's not even one device to feature Android 2.2 officially  yet (except perhaps developers' Nexus One's).
> 
> ...


----------



## jain_pranav (Jun 26, 2010)

HTC HERO India owners finally get the official 2.1 update 
But it says a msg while come on your phone & click accept.
I fail to understand how will this happen & can anyone tell me how to install the official 2.1 on my hero ?


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 26, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> HTC HERO India owners finally get the official 2.1 update
> But it says a msg while come on your phone & click accept.
> I fail to understand how will this happen & can anyone tell me how to install the official 2.1 on my hero ?



desiibond has updated his Legend via OTA; wait till he reads your SOS.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 26, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> HTC HERO India owners finally get the official 2.1 update
> But it says a msg while come on your phone & click accept.
> I fail to understand how will this happen & can anyone tell me how to install the official 2.1 on my hero ?


Did I miss something????? When did you jump from Spica to Hero . You sold your spica??


----------



## jain_pranav (Jun 27, 2010)

@ Sriharsha

Haha..No dude my sister has HTC Hero.
So i was updating her phone.
I still have my lovely spica running samdroid firmware


----------



## vulpine (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi guys, I donno where to post this.
this is the market share of various mobile cmpanies as of june 10
nokia ----------------52. 2-------(-11. 8)
samsung------------17. 4-------(+7. 4)
LG---------------------5. 9--------(+1. 4)
micromax-----------4. 1--------(+4. 1)
spice-----------------3. 9---------(+1. 9)
carbon---------------3. 0---------(+3. 0)
SE----------------------3. 0---------(-3. 0)
ZTE--------------------1. 9---------(-3. 7)
HUAWEI--------------1. 7---------(+0. 4)
MOTOROLA----------1. 0---------(-2. 5)
OTHERS----------------5. 9---------(2. 8)

micromax, spice, karbonn are actually selling...!!!! that surprised me.. lol...

Mods, if this is not appropriate here, move it accordingly.......


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jul 2, 2010)

andriod ported to jet :awesome:


----------



## dilipc (Jul 2, 2010)

*guys i have got an update for tmobile g2 touch (htc hero) and couldnt install as it showed some error..

with the help of the forum on tmobile website, it shows we have to update the ROM from their website and install the updates (OTA).
since am using the phone in india which is unlocked, my doubt is whether i can update the ROM and install the android 2.1 update(OTA).

suppose if i install the ROM from the website , will the phone become locked to tmobile 
and i will be not able to use it and have to unlock again.

kindly help me reg this.
*


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 4, 2010)

I guess you need to use this hack; refer post#139. This hack will camouflage your mobile for whichever operator you want. Select t-mobile and try to upgrade. In the meanwhile I will look for other resources.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/122921-official-android-discussion-thread-5.html


----------



## dilipc (Jul 4, 2010)

i updated the ROM from htc website.and got the updates for 2.1 android (OTA) immediately and installation went on very smooth.

waiting for the second update.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 5, 2010)

Hero users rejoice. Cyanogen ROMs are now available for Hero too.

CyanogenMod 6.0.0 for Htc Hero Gsm/Cdma Alpha Preview (test0 - 07/05) - CyanogenMod Forum

BTW its Froyo


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 5, 2010)

^
Installed VillianRom 12 just last night. Will try this one out. BTW I'm buying Samsung Galaxy S tomorrow.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 5, 2010)

Great! You and kapik oughta review it .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, he's already got it, so ask him to do a review as once I have Galaxy S in my hand I'm gonna be really really busy with it.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 5, 2010)

my friend got this phone (Galaxy S) and here are my initial impressions:

1) The display is truly stunning. my Legend looked like an el-cheapo ass before GS. From normal text to movie playback, thd display is worth a thousand tech salutes! Its the greatest thing in this phone. Nothing can come close. 
2) touchwiz 3.0 still has long way to catch up with SenseUI. It still is confusing like hell, not many good widgets.
3) the build quality is damn good. It's totally lightweight and thin. easily pocketable and one handed operation is very easy to do
4) Samsung Kies sucks. my friend came to my place. Phone is not connecting to windows 7 or ubuntu in mass storage mode. It just doesn' have this option. Will report back on this in two days.
5) Touch sensitivity is really high and finally, I think there is a phone whose touch response matches that of iphone. 
6) music quality is similar to what I get on Legend. Though not as refined and clean as that on ipod touch, it's decent (I didn't like mids and highs that much)
7) bundled earphones are great (as per my friend). comes with in-ear headphones
8) it's damn fast. But when I started copying 280 files form SD card to phone storage, the phone came down to a crawl. everything became super slow. 
9) you cannot do anything when the phone is connected to PC for data copy or sync. Unlike Legend, you have to leave the phone alone. And when you connect the phone to PC when some app is open, the phone rejects to sync. Damn you Samsung
10) 
Finally, I am left with mixed emotions on this one 
A lot of research needs to be done on the phone still. Will give a more and clear update by this weekend.

Those who are moving from symbian or plain android or any other UI that doesn't have SenseUI will find the UI really appealing but those who are moving from phones like Legend or Hero with Sense UI will feel that something is missing.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 6, 2010)

@Desiibond that's a crisp review. Thanks!

Touchwiz looks too iffy! That is my only gripe with this phone. May be the users will give the correct perspective. However this phone is not about the software; its the hardware thats making it so desirable. This phone is gonna be a modder's delight.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 7, 2010)

Tried Samsung Kies. Couldnt Connect through the GS. Can anyone tell me what the effective RAM is at bootup? The one am using right now has 160mb on bootup. 

@desibond- I prefer the normal UI to the GS one. The GS icons are extremely kiddish. Rather all Samsung phones with Touchwiz. Btw, was connected to wifi for over an hour and the phone got really hot. Not as hot as some people have reported, but pretty hot. The service menu stated a temp of 47 degrees. 
Sound quality is really good. At par or better than my X10. 
Is laggy. I dont know what samsung did to it, but my X10 without hardware acceleration and running an old kernel due to 1.6 is faster. It lags when opening apps and when switching to the dialer. probably a firmware issue. 
The screen as you guys said is gorgeous.
Everything else is ok. Nice phone. But looks crap in front of my X10.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 11, 2010)

Just flashed first RC of Cyanogen 2.2. Ummmm...its nice but obviously not a finished product. Too many force closes, no MT in browser, feels heavy (even after clean wipes). But worth checking out. Few screenies:

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/8063/devicep.png

*img704.imageshack.us/img704/2410/homez.png

Check out incognito mode in browser 
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/3605/incog.png


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jul 13, 2010)

The Android Kill Switch


----------



## desiibond (Jul 13, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Just flashed first RC of Cyanogen 2.2. Ummmm...its nice but obviously not a finished product. Too many force closes, no MT in browser, feels heavy (even after clean wipes). But worth checking out. Few screenies:
> 
> *img291.imageshack.us/img291/8063/devicep.png
> 
> ...



which phone are you using btw?


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 13, 2010)

desiibond said:


> which phone are you using btw?



I am on HTC Magic.

Today i did a bit of ROM hopping. Stumbled upon a ROM called Chromatic. Its a 2.1 ROM based on Cyanogen sources. However the dev. has done lots of enhancements in terms of UI, speed and other things (refer XDA). This ROM is much faster than Cyanogen's and feels very light on phone and battery. I am really impressed to what I have seen till now. 

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/7236/chromatic.png*img19.imageshack.us/img19/6372/chroatic2.png


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jul 14, 2010)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7Y1qzIPveo

android running on jet


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 15, 2010)

New version of ADW is available. Can anyone download and share the exp.?

ADW.Launcher 1.0.0!!! | ADW Things


----------



## ladoo1985 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey Guys...check this out...Motorola XT720 Androis 2.1 released in India....

*www.ezoneonline.in/Product/Liberation+Zone/GSM+Handsets/Motorola+Milestone+Backflip+XT720+GSM+Handset/2445493


----------



## desiibond (Jul 22, 2010)

ladoo1985 said:


> Hey Guys...check this out...Motorola XT720 Androis 2.1 released in India....
> 
> *www.ezoneonline.in/Product/Liberation+Zone/GSM+Handsets/Motorola+Milestone+Backflip+XT720+GSM+Handset/2445493


are you sure it's official release? It's not listed in Motorola's India site and the pge you mentioned is not opening.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 22, 2010)

Page opens fine here! Listed at 29,900..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 22, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Page opens fine here! Listed at 29,900..



WTF! that lame a$$ mobile for 30k?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 22, 2010)

Heh.. They had to price it higher than the milestone! Milestone debuted for 27,500! The only thing I like about this phone is the xenon flash, and the HDMI output


----------



## desiibond (Jul 22, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Heh.. They had to price it higher than the milestone! Milestone debuted for 27,500! The only thing I like about this phone is the xenon flash, and the HDMI output



nah. it's just LED Flash and I don't think it has HDMI Out. 

Are you actually talking about Motoroi? 

Motorola XT720 MOTOROI - Full phone specifications


BTW, the funny thing is 

ezoneonline lists Motoroi as Motorola Milestone Backflip XT720 (Milestone XT720 and backflip are two different models FYI) and univercell lists Motoroi properly as Milestone XT720 . Damn these fools!

PS: Motoroi is one heck of a phone but Backflip is a junk phone.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes.. XT720 is the MOTOROI.. So it has the Xenon Flash and the HDMI out


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 22, 2010)

Do you guys know of any torrent client for Android? It sucks to have to use my computer everytime i need to download a movie.


----------



## vulpine (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi guys, Do you have any problem in sending group messages? 
When I try to send a long message(>160) to more than one person, It always fails. When I reboot once, Everything seems to be ok for 1 day and again problem repeats.

I checked google official forums....Many nexus1 users also complaining about the same.

So, Do you face this too..?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 22, 2010)

^^No problems with msgs more than 160 chars. But even I faced issues with group messages


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 23, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Do you guys know of any torrent client for Android? It sucks to have to use my computer everytime i need to download a movie.



Transdroid seems to be very popular.  Torrent-Fu, Torrent droid are few others.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 23, 2010)

New Galaxy Ad is funny 

*www.samsunghub.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/galaxy-s-iphone.jpg


----------



## vulpine (Jul 23, 2010)

@^^^

lol....Koreans r really creative wen it comes to advertising


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 29, 2010)

As CM ROMs are getting increasingly ported to more and more devices. I thought its worth posting this tut. 

UI Tweaks on CM6 – A Tutorial


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2010)

vulpine said:


> @^^^
> 
> lol....Koreans r really creative wen it comes to advertising



I felt that this is the only Samsung ad that goes straight to the point. Most of the Samsung TV ads are head-scratch worthy!


----------



## din (Jul 29, 2010)

I read the thread now only! Worth going through the entire thread. Quite informative and almost all posts are nicely written. Threads like this force me to come back to TDF  Congrats.

Few questions if you do not mind.

1. I see most of the phones discussed are above 20K range. Are there Android phones comes near 10K available in the market (Indian/Abroad)?

2. The GPS function - works well in Android? Anyone tried gpsed application (*gpsed.com) in their phone? I know they have no Android specific version, but the java one will work on this?

3. All java based apps will work in Andriod? 
Example: gmaps (*www.mgmaps.com) 

4. Any good Qmail alternative (QMAIL3 -that is a nice email program for WM) for Android?


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Finally compiled my ROM*

After days of work; I have managed to compile the AOSP . This ROM is for a 32B device (Magic & HTC G1). I am currently testing it on my device. I will not upload the ROM because there are already better ones at XDA and no one here has a 32B device!

I will post a 'how-to' on compiling; so that in case you are interested, you can interpolate it for your device.

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/4099/devicej.png


----------



## jainanshal (Aug 1, 2010)

din said:


> I read the thread now only! Worth going through the entire thread. Quite informative and almost all posts are nicely written. Threads like this force me to come back to TDF  Congrats.
> 
> Few questions if you do not mind.
> 
> ...



I can partially answer your questions..

1. I know about Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700 around 12K (own one myself). Somewhere i read that Micromax is going to launch an Android phone, not aware of anything more. Well, if they, do most probably it'll be under 10K.

2. Yes, GPS works well. I am using Sygic with Map my India maps. Not aware of gpsed.

3. Well, it will be vague to say 'all' java applications will work but yes most works as with any other java supporting phone.

4. No idea.

Hope this helps..


----------



## din (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. Android phone sounds like a better idea these days.

Meantime I heard Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700 is no more available, is it true?


----------



## din (Aug 8, 2010)

Alright, I see we need to spend at least 21K for an Android phone in India now, is that correct?

Only exception I see - SE X10 mini - Get 5MP camera but ready to comproise on the screen size 

So no Android in  15K-20K range too? Samsung i5800 not yet launched I guess?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2010)

Dont be sad bro Moto backflip has arrived at 18k...but i am not sure how good it is


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 9, 2010)

Cyanogenmod Froyo ROMs are getting ported to more and more devices. Though these ROMs are good they can be very slow when rendering home screen. This tutorial almost eliminates the slow loading home screen.

CM6: ADW back to home lag solved?!? - xda-developers

I have used this tut & it works.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 9, 2010)

Hehe.. After some more hacking, here's my Quadrant score for Galaxy S: 

Mind you, I'm still running Android 2.1 (Eclair) 

*imgur.com/4jpDj.png

This shows what this phone's CPU/GPU is really capable of, when it's not bogged down by the poor I/O. And some people say there is hardly any difference in performance of snapdragon and hummingbird! Well, you know what they say! Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 9, 2010)

As evident from my previous post; I have been trying to compile Froyo source from the time the code landed on git. Ive spent last few days in ironing out bugs. 

Kernel was always on the stable side (screenshot above) however today & for some odd reason the kernel decided to act fresh. So using SuperF kernel for time being. I will work on my kernel over this weekend. I have taken lots of help from XDA threads and did some scripting from my side too. As mentioned above (I mean, previous post) I wish to post a tutorial too. But only screenies for time being. Apart from terminal & super user app - which I included for debugging purposes; this is 100% pure Froyo and it is blazingly fast! By default & in its pure form Android OS does'nt have any Google app. Coz they are closed source apps but I plan to add them later. So these are the only few apps for end user if you compile the Android from source.

*img22.imageshack.us/img22/2299/device5.png *img836.imageshack.us/img836/699/aboutm.png*img716.imageshack.us/img716/7814/home1c.png*img375.imageshack.us/img375/3595/appp.png

I will host the ROM tomorrow because its too late and 4shared, TDF are too slow ATM.


----------



## alter_ego (Aug 12, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> As evident from my previous post; I have been trying to compile Froyo source from the time the code landed on git. Ive spent last few days in ironing out bugs.
> 
> Kernel was always on the stable side (screenshot above) however today & for some odd reason the kernel decided to act fresh. So using SuperF kernel for time being. I will work on my kernel over this weekend. I have taken lots of help from XDA threads and did some scripting from my side too. As mentioned above (I mean, previous post) I wish to post a tutorial too. But only screenies for time being. Apart from terminal & super user app - which I included for debugging purposes; this is 100% pure Froyo and it is blazingly fast! By default & in its pure form Android OS does'nt have any Google app. Coz they are closed source apps but I plan to add them later. So these are the only few apps for end user if you compile the Android from source.
> 
> ...



This is awesum dude! Great effort!!! Waiting for the upload. BTW I've a Canadian Rogers G1 given to me by my bro. Will this work? Its on Cupacake or something. Can I jump the queue and boot 2.2 straight away.


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks! 

Yes the ROM will work on your G1. G1 is also known as HTC Dream. 

However at the moment wifi and camera are broken. I am recompiling with the new kernel source and wlan driver. Hopefully things will work once done. It will almost take entire night to recompile. If successful, will upload tomorrow.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 13, 2010)

@din
HTC Wildfire seems somewhere near 17K. You might want to give it a try.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 13, 2010)

hi guys.. 

i hv SE Xperia X10, running on 1.6 (donut) so planning to upgrade it to  2.1 eclair...wen i tried the phone's update feature (using wifi) it  displayed the msg that the phone's s/ware has been upgraded but i can  still see that my OS is stuck on 1.6  is it jus a minor  upgrade (like say, 1.6.1 or anything like that)..????

plz i need ur help guys... 
----------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## din (Aug 13, 2010)

@Garbage

Thanks. I checked with the HTC shop in Cochin and they quoted around 15K. The resolution is a dealbreaker  But for 15K, it worth I think.

Thinking of extending my budget and go for HTC Legend this weekend. I really hope my wife does not see TDF and my posts  Or you will see one uncle missing from this forum.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 13, 2010)

ohh no ashu...are are deliberately trying to stir a storm here...now a SE fanboy will start praising it with support of one more and three other guys will start a war of words against them...

BTW OS upgrade on Xperia is not supported officially so you will not be able to upgrade it...I have no clue about un-official upgrade (by breaking your TOC/Warranty)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 13, 2010)

[/COLOR]I really don't need to start anything against anyone who can't even spell correctly or have little clue about facts. Waste ot time. Kaha kaha se chale ate hai.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2010)

There is a firmware update of SE X10 to 1.0.16....It wont upgrade the Android...
Just some performance fixes and More Ram is free now...keyboard is also fixed


----------



## desiibond (Aug 13, 2010)

Samsung i5800 review is out btw. And it has 3.2" low resolution display and no camera flash. seriously, what's wrong with Samsung and HTC? Will it hurt to give a good quality display on a phone that will probably cost around 15k? 

Samsung Galaxy 3 and Galaxy Apollo review: Galactic twins - GSMArena.com
Samsung I5800 Galaxy 3 - Full phone specifications


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 13, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Samsung i5800 review is out btw. And it has 3.2" low resolution display and no camera flash. seriously, what's wrong with Samsung and HTC? Will it hurt to give a good quality display on a phone that will probably cost around 15k?
> 
> Samsung Galaxy 3 and Galaxy Apollo review: Galactic twins - GSMArena.com
> Samsung I5800 Galaxy 3 - Full phone specifications



I think its better than Wildfire?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2010)

Yaah I too read the review of i5800...everything is positive except the display..its snappy..have divx support...

But y did wildfire and i5800 have poor resolution screen which would not be compatible with many softwares too


----------



## desiibond (Aug 13, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Yaah I too read the review of i5800...everything is positive except the display..its snappy..have divx support...
> 
> But y did wildfire and i5800 have poor resolution screen which would not be compatible with many softwares too



Software compatibility is not an issue with Eclair and higher OS. Since 2.0, Android, apps should be compatible to any screen resolution.

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------




amitabhishek said:


> I think its better than Wildfire?



yes. it is (except in camera department)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 13, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> There is a firmware update of SE X10 to 1.0.16....It wont upgrade the Android...
> Just some performance fixes and More Ram is free now...keyboard is also fixed




That was a month ago. 4 updates have already made their way. 
The latest update updates it to 1.0.31.

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------

If you want proper screen resolution at an affordable price you have to look at the X8. Should be available same time as the i5800.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2010)

> Still, as far as resolution and  pixels density goes it’s low for a 3.2” screen. We’re not saying it’s  not usable – it is. But pixelisation is especially visible in text and  that doesn’t do the software justice – it looks like text in a  compressed, downscaled image rather than the sharp look of natively  rendered text.


this is from Gsmarena.com....I think its bad for I5800

Sorry dreamcatcher I didnt know there were soo many updates already


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> this is from Gsmarena.com....I think its bad for I5800
> 
> Sorry dreamcatcher I didnt know there were soo many updates already



yes. it's pathetic to see these manufacturers going for cheap quality displays to make consumers go for high end overpriced android phones. Some have too low resolution and some have peanut sized RAM. I have a feeling that Samsung Wave or Nokia X6 or C6 will be lot better buy than any of these sub 20k android phones. The X6's package is awesome. Free turn-by-turn voice navigation, car charge and mounting kit, quality headset, 16gig internal memory. 

It's better to have an older UI with a great overall package than to have a great UI with sucky package that negate the UI's brilliance.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2010)

Yaah X6 as a package is better then wildfire and i5800 in sub 15k range

Samsung Wave is great device but still there is very little activity going on for Bada OS...donno if it will remain like a feature phone...

Howz Moto Backflip?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Howz Moto Backflip?



don't even think about it!


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 17, 2010)

@bond - why not?

Arun


----------



## din (Aug 17, 2010)

Decision changes in a day lol

Alright. An uncle joins the Android users group but with a much criticized phone, yes it is an HTC Wildfire!

Enough reviews already there I guess and not too good technically (myself), but I will sure post my experience, mostly on a non-tech point of view.  

Now somebody welcome me officially to the club  lol


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome unclejee 

hey no one is younger or older here...there r experts and noobs only in tech world

U r getting wildfire?? give us review soon


----------



## din (Aug 17, 2010)

lol ok, thank you. 

I bought it on Saturday. Could not get time to explore it, will do this week and will post my experience. Going to check some gps apps as well.


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 17, 2010)

@din Congrats! Awaiting your views


----------



## desiibond (Aug 17, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Welcome unclejee
> 
> hey no one is younger or older here...there r experts and noobs only in tech world
> 
> U r getting wildfire?? give us review soon



you forgot another very very important batch. fanboys 

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------




din said:


> lol ok, thank you.
> 
> I bought it on Saturday. Could not get time to explore it, will do this week and will post my experience. Going to check some gps apps as well.



congrats fellow-uncle


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL I know that 'fanboy' segment very well...Too bad i am not one now


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 18, 2010)

Sony Ericsson launched X8 in India? Interesting!!!
Sony Ericsson India Launches Xperia X8 < Mobile Phones < PC World India News < PC World.in

EDIT: With 1.6? What a bummer! Sigh.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 18, 2010)

HellwratH said:


> Sony Ericsson launched X8 in India? Interesting!!!
> Sony Ericsson India Launches Xperia X8 < Mobile Phones < PC World India News < PC World.in
> 
> EDIT: With 1.6? What a bummer! Sigh.



actually, I would rather pick this phone (X8) and get 2.1 update in a month instead of picking Samsung i5800 or HTC Wildfire and live with low quality display till end of time (unless SE places X8 above 18k) 

X8 comes with same resolution that HTC Legend comes with.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ What makes you so sure that SE will update the phone in a month?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 18, 2010)

kalpik said:


> ^^ What makes you so sure that SE will update the phone in a month?



coz if they don't, they are doomed


----------



## kalpik (Aug 18, 2010)

Arn't they already?  For me, (at least) the entire X range is doomed..


----------



## NazarHusayne (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi all,
Got a bit confused after wildfire is launched.It is a boasting phone with gr8 features but whackin n disappointing display.Now if HTC is goin guns with phones above 25K , IT got to add some fire to the phones in 15K-20K segment.Hope someone sheds some light on good android phones with good display within 20K .Samsung Galaxy has become history now in market coz im not findin it any where.Pointers regd above wud be appreciated


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 18, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Arn't they already?  For me, (at least) the entire X range is doomed..


 
I agree. I used to love sony phones earlier, but the X series is something I'd not remember a year or two later. The easiest way to make the phone famous and usable (IMHO) is to give a good display with decent specs and let it run plain vanilla. Additionally, they can always provide unlocked bootloader for rooting etc. Most smart phone buyers would want to tinker around, what better way than to actually use that as an advantage for sales. They can always say they won't honour warranty if the phone is rooted, but like in the case of the desire (and many other phones) the developers will find a way of flashing back the original ROM and send it to claim warranty in case of a physical damage.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Agree 100%! That's one more reason why the Galaxy S is so awesome! Totally unlocked phone! And you can flash to stock and then claim warranty


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 18, 2010)

u people belive it or not but still other then metro cities I dont find android with anyone at all...

People still trust SE and Nokia million times more then Samsung and Moto..

And max people think that HTC make only business mobiles and it is Chinese

That said SE should implement 2.1 quickly or else X8 is doomed


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 18, 2010)

kalpik said:


> ^^ Agree 100%! That's one more reason why the Galaxy S is so awesome! Totally unlocked phone! And you can flash to stock and then claim warranty


 
How is the ROM availability for Galaxy S? As in, a lot of customised ROMs are available? Asking this, as I haven't researched much about the development part for Galaxy S.



sujoyp said:


> u people belive it or not but still other then metro cities I dont find android with anyone at all...
> 
> People still trust SE and Nokia million times more then Samsung and Moto..
> 
> ...


 
The problem is that most people like Android to G1. They are not aware of the latest android phones and their capabilities. But once the awareness spreads, you'll see more people shifting to it.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 18, 2010)

HellwratH said:


> How is the ROM availability for Galaxy S? As in, a lot of customised ROMs are available? Asking this, as I haven't researched much about the development part for Galaxy S.



Development
Galaxy S I9000 Android Development - xda-developers
Samsung Galaxy S - S.MoDaCo.com - Android @ MoDaCo


----------



## kalpik (Aug 18, 2010)

HellwratH said:


> How is the ROM availability for Galaxy S? As in, a lot of customised ROMs are available? Asking this, as I haven't researched much about the development part for Galaxy S.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that most people like Android to G1. They are not aware of the latest android phones and their capabilities. But once the awareness spreads, you'll see more people shifting to it.


Rom availability for Galaxy S is good as of now. Custom ROMs will increase once Samsung will slow down with official firmwares! Right now, they release like 2-3 firmware in a week! Does not make sense from a developer's point of view to invest much time in development right now. Also, a Cyanogenmod (THE ultimate android ROM) is planned for this phone!


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 18, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Development
> Galaxy S I9000 Android Development - xda-developers
> Samsung Galaxy S - S.MoDaCo.com - Android @ MoDaCo


 
Have seen those, and TBH, didn't see a lot of ROMs, hence the question . And as Kalpik mentioned below, once the firmware updates stop, more ROMs will come up I reckon. 



kalpik said:


> Rom availability for Galaxy S is good as of now. Custom ROMs will increase once Samsung will slow down with official firmwares! Right now, they release like 2-3 firmware in a week! Does not make sense from a developer's point of view to invest much time in development right now. Also, a Cyanogenmod (THE ultimate android ROM) is planned for this phone!


 
Yeah, I want to see how Cyanogenmod will be on this beast. I am impressed by their mod on N1, the phone is super fast and I like the mario live wall paper .


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 18, 2010)

X8 isnt launched yet.Crap news.Will ship with 2.1. And SE confirmed the 2,1 avaibility by the end of August. Check their site.
At least i dont have t root my phone to get rid of the oh-so-irritating lag in the GS. Just yesterday I introduced my friend to XDA, else he was off to selling his phone. Pretty much nails the general consensus for the phone.


----------



## jain_pranav (Aug 18, 2010)

Well i have a htc hero rooted & installed Amon Ra Recovery image.
Now when the OTA msg came 4 update to 2.1,it downloaded but failed to update & gave a msg "verification failed".

Can any1 please help me 2 update it to 2.1 ?
I dont mind if i loose my root.Also if RUU needs to be done,then kindly suggest which one?

right now itz on 2.73.x version.

PS- It came with airtel


----------



## desiibond (Aug 18, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> Well i have a htc hero rooted & installed Amon Ra Recovery image.
> Now when the OTA msg came 4 update to 2.1,it downloaded but failed to update & gave a msg "verification failed".
> 
> Can any1 please help me 2 update it to 2.1 ?
> ...



twitter.com/sunnychahal. He is expert on rooting Hero. check with him.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 18, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> Well i have a htc hero rooted & installed Amon Ra Recovery image.
> Now when the OTA msg came 4 update to 2.1,it downloaded but failed to update & gave a msg "verification failed".
> 
> Can any1 please help me 2 update it to 2.1 ?
> ...



I don't think updating to 2.1 is a good idea because if you plan to root it later on, the process is a little tricky. If your phone is rooted, just flash a good 2.1 ROM based on the OTA update. Want me to link you to some of the good ones?


----------



## jain_pranav (Aug 18, 2010)

I dont mind loosing the root sunny.infact i dont need it.
So kindly tell me the procedure for upgrading it to the official 2.1 ROM.

thanks 

Also name few custom ROMS based on official 2.1 OTA (stability imp)
i'l try them first & then go for the official one if needed.


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 19, 2010)

I think rooting seems to be causing the problem. Check this thread it may help:

Verification failed while applying G2 OTA update - Page 2 - xda-developers


----------



## vulpine (Aug 20, 2010)

Spice launched its first Android phone in India.
Its features are almost silmilar to galaxy spica. And introductory price is 9990

check more details here:Spice Mobile


----------



## blacklight (Aug 20, 2010)

desiibond said:


> don't even think about it!



was looking for a mid range android phone..and motobackflip is in my radar
is moto backflip a bad buy ?


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 20, 2010)

blacklight said:


> was looking for a mid range android phone..and motobackflip is in my radar
> is moto backflip a bad buy ?



Motoflip is an ugly phone with a retro Android version. Consider an HTC Legend instead.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 20, 2010)

vulpine said:


> Spice launched its first Android phone in India.
> Its features are almost silmilar to galaxy spica. And introductory price is 9990
> 
> check more details here:Spice Mobile



Thanks for the news.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 20, 2010)

jain_pranav said:


> I dont mind loosing the root sunny.infact i dont need it.
> So kindly tell me the procedure for upgrading it to the official 2.1 ROM.
> 
> thanks
> ...



You probably won't be able to find the Indian 2.1 RUU as it's an OTA update. So, just install HTC Sync and download a generic international 2.1 ROM for HTC Hero and flash it. 

Have you made a backup of the stock ROM? If you haven't then you've done the same stupid mistake I did while rooting my Hero. If you haven't got a backup of the stock ROM then you'll just have to download a ROM and flash it.

Edit: I just found the 2.1 RUU for Indian HTC Hero. Go here-  *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=720394 ,download it and flash it. 

ALL HAIL XDA!

I can't guarantee that you'll be able to root after this update though.


----------



## blacklight (Aug 26, 2010)

Any TDFian managed to lay hands on the Galaxy 3 ?Eagerly waiting for a review ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 26, 2010)

X8 to be available next week. My dealer quoted a price of 13.5k.


----------



## blacklight (Aug 26, 2010)

looks like sept is going to be a real fone fest.. X8 and samsung galaxy twins also not to forget about is nokia C6


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 31, 2010)

Just in case that someone is not aware CM6 (i.e. CyanogenMod Froyo ROM) has been made available. If it is available for your device its highly recommended that you go ahead and try it. I flashed it on Sunday and since then I can't help and wonder o





> > n the goodness of this ROM! This is so fsckin good! There is hardly any delay between different screens. Home screen renders in a jiffy. Market is super smooth. New camera UI is good. The ROM is filled to the brim with various options (See screenshots). My phone feels and behaves like a brand new phone.
> >
> > *img842.imageshack.us/img842/3925/ext.png*img84.imageshack.us/img84/4023/perft.png*img90.imageshack.us/img90/26/reboot.png*img829.imageshack.us/img829/2379/homecm.png
> >
> > ...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: The Official HTC Desire Thread*

hi all..

i am planning to buy a android phone -budget 16-20k

main requirement:
-android apps support and os updatable
- cam >3or4mp
-3G and wifi (video call wud be good)
-good product service support(i mean repair stuff)
-java apps support(i want jar files installable if possible ...as i have some modded opera)
-ok music 


pls suggest some with these


----------



## darksideofchand (Sep 5, 2010)

Any idea on how prevalent are viruses/trojans/malware on Android? Is it really required to install any anti-virus app on the phone? If so, any suggestions? I have an HTC Desire running Froyo.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 5, 2010)

^^ You don't need an antivirus on Android


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: The Official HTC Desire Thread*



gopi_vbboy said:


> hi all..
> 
> i am planning to buy a android phone -budget 16-20k
> 
> ...



Strictly within the budget you specified; you can have a look at Motorola Backflip. Java's jar apps will not work here. My suggestion: New stuff from Samsung and Huawei are just round the corner so wait if you can.

BTW HTC Wildfire is a piece of $hit; IMO don't buy it.


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 5, 2010)

My Htc Magic is now on CM6 . It looks pretty neat as mentioned above. Had a wee bit of trouble getting past the initial splash screen on install but wiping the phone and then installing worked perfectly.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 5, 2010)

Look what the dead cat dragged in!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 5, 2010)

got a samsung galaxy3 @12.2k

nice...jus got aFIrewall installed on it...nice to have comm firewall first ;p


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 6, 2010)

IMO leave the i5800 to its place.A resolution of 240x400 makes it one of its kind and most applications wont be supported.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 6, 2010)

^^ I DONT THINK SO ...aFirewall was working fine...No resolution Prob


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 6, 2010)

also i saw xperia mini pro..it looks ugly and small


----------



## blacklight (Sep 6, 2010)

The LG GT540 Optimus is available..can anybody confirm which flavor is it running on ?reviews say 1.6 (eeks)


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 6, 2010)

and resistive screen. In short fsck it! 

I am actually dismayed by many low budgeted Android phones! Nothing except Spica is worth talking about.


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hmm...any ideas as to when Backflip is gonna be upgraded?
Or is it out? (Tried doing inbuilt upgrade but says server not found!?, Lame!)
-S


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 8, 2010)

Check this news. Doesn't look very encouraging.

Monday Morning Rant: Moto reveals Android update plans, disappoints users in India


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 8, 2010)

I googled & found AT&T Users in USA already have a 2.1 Eclair Update.
F@CK Moto!


----------



## ladoo1985 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,
*Sorry for writing in this thread, As there's something wrong with this form 'm unable to post a new thread.*

I'm starting this post to list out all the problems that are being faced by the Android users as they are the people who can really tell us what problem are coming in the Android Handsets. As most of us tend to buy the best in the Market... and I know we all get confused as there are so many options....?

As I'm interested in buying the Android Handset [SGS I9000/HTC Desire], but 'm confused b/w the 2 most anticipated Android Handset at the moment and having some doubts.....

1. All the Specs for SGS seems to be Wonderful, but when it comes to performance and day to day activity, SGS lags and TouchWiz Sucks...!! Whereas the HTC Desire is a bit low on specs as compared to SGS, but its delivers a exceptional performance for day to day activities and has a very intuitive HTC Sense UI which is surely a winner w.r.t any other custom Skin on top of Android.

2. Another Important aspect is the Internal Memory, SGS has 16GB....which is surely enough for all Ur apps, movies, music......etc, whereas Desire is only having it in MB's.
*BTW, does it make any difference as Desire has got Froyo 2.2 and now u can store apps on Ur Memory Card?*

3. What exactly is the difference b/w the Screens; one is equipped with Super AMOLED whereas other with the SLCD. Can anyone elaborate on to this that has used the both handsets, Except the Sunlight visibility any other major difference?

4. As far as the looks are concerned, Desire surely wins the Battle.[Depends Upon User taste, I liked the Sturdier and Robust looks of Desire as compared to plasticky looks of SGS ]

5. Gaming...Now clues...which one is better...please suggest who has used both the handsets.

6. Price No difference, both is priced same. [Rs 26990/-]

7. After Sales Services for Samsung Sucks, at least in Gurgaon, I don't Know about rest of the Regions...and can't comment on HTC as never had a chance to use HTC handsets. What i believe is that Samsung believes more in Numbers...rather than providing a quality product and the after sale services are even worse. [I had a very bad experience of Samsung Star; twice my Touch Screen got changed].

So, Guys Please Share Ur Experience about your android handset, which will help all those and even me who tend to buy Android handset in near future n one place to search for all the problems related to Android Handsets. So, one can decide which Android Handset is problem free and can be bought.

Share Your Views on Other Android Handsets also.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 10, 2010)

ladoo1985 said:


> 1. All the Specs for SGS seems to be Wonderful, but when it comes to performance and day to day activity, SGS lags and TouchWiz Sucks...!! Whereas the HTC Desire is a bit low on specs as compared to SGS, but its delivers a exceptional performance for day to day activities and has a very intuitive HTC Sense UI which is surely a winner w.r.t any other custom Skin on top of Android.


Yes, SGS lags out of the box. But later firmware updates fix this lag. Expect the lag to be completely solved when froyo arrives (end of Sept). But yes, Sense > Touchwiz. But that's not really an issue since you can use 3rd party launchers like Launcherpro.


ladoo1985 said:


> 2. Another Important aspect is the Internal Memory, SGS has 16GB....which is surely enough for all Ur apps, movies, music......etc, whereas Desire is only having it in MB's.
> *BTW, does it make any difference as Desire has got Froyo 2.2 and now u can store apps on Ur Memory Card?*


Many apps cannot be moved to the sdcard even in froyo. SGS is the clear winner here.


ladoo1985 said:


> 3. What exactly is the difference b/w the Screens; one is equipped with Super AMOLED whereas other with the SLCD. Can anyone elaborate on to this that has used the both handsets, Except the Sunlight visibility any other major difference?


The SuperAMOLED is miles ahead of S-LCD.. The colors, contrast are exceptionally good! I'd say this is the BEST feature of SGS.


ladoo1985 said:


> 4. As far as the looks are concerned, Desire surely wins the Battle.[Depends Upon User taste, I liked the Sturdier and Robust looks of Desire as compared to plasticky looks of SGS ]


Like you said, personal preference 


ladoo1985 said:


> 5. Gaming...Now clues...which one is better...please suggest who has used both the handsets.


SGS has the best GPU of any phone out there.. There is simply no competition. SGS FTW!


ladoo1985 said:


> 6. Price No difference, both is priced same. [Rs 26990/-]


Yeah, price is pretty much the same.


ladoo1985 said:


> 7. After Sales Services for Samsung Sucks, at least in Gurgaon, I don't Know about rest of the Regions...and can't comment on HTC as never had a chance to use HTC handsets. What i believe is that Samsung believes more in Numbers...rather than providing a quality product and the after sale services are even worse. [I had a very bad experience of Samsung Star; twice my Touch Screen got changed].


After sales support of all companies suck! I've heard many horror stories of HTC too! So this one's a tie


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 10, 2010)

Another comparison of screens

Which screen is best: Super AMOLED, Super LCD or Retina display? (Phone Arena News)

I know u just can not judge a screen by a video...but at least we can hear what reviewer has to say about them


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 10, 2010)

how to root samsung galaxy I5801 (Appolo)?

The one click rooting in xda-develper forum is not working


----------



## ladoo1985 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks kalpik for clearing my doubts....cheers.


----------



## kbhaskar (Sep 10, 2010)

@gopi_vbboy

I am actually planning to Buy Samsung Galaxy 3 i5800..

How is it ? How are Android Apps working?

PLease tell some more on Galaxy 3

Thanks.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 10, 2010)

^^ its fine

apps are working...its a VFM phone btw

oh theres no proxy support for apn in android


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 11, 2010)

First and foremost this is the right place to ask any Android related questions. Creating a new thread for every issue clutters the forum and basically is a pain in the as$. Your questions are well written and articulated & you have not used that stupid SMS lingo..so congrats !



ladoo1985 said:


> All the Specs for SGS seems to be Wonderful, but when it comes to performance and day to day activity, SGS lags and TouchWiz Sucks...!! Whereas the HTC Desire is a bit low on specs as compared to SGS, but its delivers a exceptional performance for day to day activities and has a very intuitive HTC Sense UI which is surely a winner w.r.t any other custom Skin on top of Android.


I think Samsung guys a have figured out a way to fix this lag issue and probably have fixed it. If not there is a single click solution at XDA to solve this. HTC Desire may be slightly low on specs but HTC excperience with Android hansets reflects in their build quality, form factor and UI. Sense UI is a brilliant example of a practical UI design. Though it was a overkill on Hero; on Desire it screams speed. Froyo+Sense UI will be a difficult  combo to beat.



ladoo1985 said:


> Another Important aspect is the Internal Memory, SGS has 16GB....which is surely enough for all Ur apps, movies, music......etc, whereas Desire is only having it in MB's.
> BTW, does it make any difference as Desire has got Froyo 2.2 and now u can store apps on Ur Memory Card?


Movies and Music are *never* stored on internal NAND memory. They are always stored in a FAT32 partitioned SD card. SGS has a huge internal memory to store apps. Thats a big advantage if your Android version is Eclair or less. But in Froyo apps can be stored in an encrypted form in a hidden folder called .android_secure. Now in Froyo an app can be stored on an SD card only when an app developer wants them to. New application and application updates are increasingly making it possible. Just incase you want to do things in your own way you can download tools like app2sd+ or modinstall to move any application or even Dalvik Cache to SD card.



ladoo1985 said:


> What exactly is the difference b/w the Screens; one is equipped with Super AMOLED whereas other with the SLCD. Can anyone elaborate on to this that has used the both handsets, Except the Sunlight visibility any other major difference?


Both SLCD and AMOLED have their share of pro and cons. It reminds of that age old comparison between petrol and diesel vehicle . Though hate to quote but even iPhone4 so called retina display is an SLCD. SLCD has an slight edge if you  are trying to use your phone in a bright sunlight. However color seems to be more vibrant on OMOLED but at the same time representation of color is more accurate in SLCD. 



ladoo1985 said:


> As far as the looks are concerned, Desire surely wins the Battle.[Depends Upon User taste, I liked the Sturdier and Robust looks of Desire as compared to plasticky looks of SGS


You said it; can't emphasize more.



ladoo1985 said:


> Gaming...Now clues...which one is better...please suggest who has used both the handsets.


Even Desire has a GPU (but not as a separate unit) which can draw upto 22 million triangles/second. SGS GPU does 90 million triangles/second. But unless you want to play  Call of Duty or something on your phone these specs are like stats of Indian Cricket team. Good only on paper !



ladoo1985 said:


> Price No difference, both is priced same.


Desire now costs Rs. 27,500; SGS around the same I guess.



ladoo1985 said:


> After Sales Services for Samsung Sucks, at least in Gurgaon, I don't Know about rest of the Regions...and can't comment on HTC as never had a chance to use HTC handsets. What i believe is that Samsung believes more in Numbers...rather than providing a quality product and the after sale services are even worse. [I had a very bad experience of Samsung Star; twice my Touch Screen got changed].


Indian mindset! We mostly suck in after sales service .Not much idea here. I have seen HTC guys do reply mails. 

BTW HTC is already pushing Froyo updates for Desire. So now take your pick!


----------



## kalpik (Sep 11, 2010)

I'd like to make a few corrections to this as per my knowledge 


amitabhishek said:


> Movies and Music are *never* stored on internal NAND memory. They are always stored in a FAT32 partitioned SD card. SGS has a huge internal memory to store apps. Thats a big advantage if your Android version is Eclair or less. But in Froyo apps can be stored in an encrypted form in a hidden folder called .android_secure. Now in Froyo an app can be stored on an SD card only when an app developer wants them to. New application and application updates are increasingly making it possible. Just incase you want to do things in your own way you can download tools like app2sd+ or modinstall to move any application or even Dalvik Cache to SD card.


Actually the 16GB space on the SGS is partitioned as 2GB /data where your apps etc go, and 14GB as FAT32 /sdcard.. So you *can* store music, movies etc there..



amitabhishek said:


> Both SLCD and AMOLED have their share of pro and cons. It reminds of that age old comparison between petrol and diesel vehicle . Though hate to quote but even iPhone4 so called retina display is an SLCD. SLCD has an slight edge if you  are trying to use your phone in a bright sunlight. However color seems to be more vibrant on OMOLED but at the same time representation of color is more accurate in SLCD.


What you're talking about here is AMOLED. I have seen both AMOLED (Omnia HD) and SuperAMOLED (my SGS) side by side.. You are right! The color representation is quite a bit saturated on the Omnia HD, but as far as I could see, they were exactly accurate on the SGS (compared to an LCD monitor).. Same was the case with sunlight legibility! Where AMOLED sucked in that department, SGS was looking exactly the same inside and outside, BUT with MAXIMUM brightness.. The display does loose some legibility on lower brightness settings.


amitabhishek said:


> Even Desire has a GPU (but not as a separate unit) which can draw upto 22 million triangles/second. SGS GPU does 90 million triangles/second. But unless you want to play  Call of Duty or something on your phone these specs are like stats of Indian Cricket team. Good only on paper !


No, actually, the difference in performance is huge! You should try playing some graphics intensive games like any heavy Gameloft game 

Please correct me if you think I am wrong


----------



## ladoo1985 (Sep 11, 2010)

After so much of thought, i think i should wait for SGS to get official Froyo update....by the time this lag of SGS will also be removed and then will be in a better state of comparing the Android Giants.

And Thanks to Kalpik and Amitabhishek....


----------



## kalpik (Sep 11, 2010)

^^ Good decision


----------



## tejaslok (Sep 11, 2010)

im planning to buy Samsung galaxy 3 but i heard some ppl saying in India its i5801 and not i5800 also in i5801 its bluetooth version is 2.1 instead of 3.0. my budget is 13 to 14k max so in this price range the best i could lay hands are i5801 etc ...  so wat i ur voice on this, could wait for another week, after zeroing on it i could move forward!!



@desibond, this is a noob question but im really fed up of this, desibond i subscribed to ur twitter today but eversince im getting ur tons of tweets in form of msgs and i donno how to disable this one shd i delete twitter account for this >>???  hlp me my phone battery is running low


----------



## vroom (Sep 12, 2010)

Hii I was looking for an android mobile around 17k. I am a programmer and hoping to get hands on experience with android.My priorities as follows 
1. Smooth and lag less experience (day to day)
2. Screen
3. Music
4. Camera
5. Battery

The majority of market seems to be concentrated in <15k and >23k. I don't mind pushing my budget to 23k to get something like HTC Legend *ONLY IF ITS REALLY GOOD* or should I go for something in the lower range like Samsung Galaxy 5xxx or HTC wildfire(which as from the thread seems bad).


----------



## Head Banger (Sep 13, 2010)

Selling my X10 for HTC Desire.X10 is a piece of $hite which will never get any update early and possibly, 2.1 will be last..


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2010)

I am looking for a mobile <15K, I was interested in HTC Wildfire, but now I think Samsung Galaxy 3 is better. What do you guys say?


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 13, 2010)

vroom said:


> Hii I was looking for an android mobile around 17k. I am a programmer and hoping to get hands on experience with android.My priorities as follows
> 1. Smooth and lag less experience (day to day)
> 2. Screen
> 3. Music
> ...



This blog may help choosing you a right phone. *bandla.wordpress.com/


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2010)

Any Comments? ok Samsung Galaxy 3?


----------



## tejaslok (Sep 13, 2010)

Charan said:


> Any Comments? ok Samsung Galaxy 3?




As the guys said wait till the end of this month , u can get x8. Even im jumping to buy samsung gal 3 as spica isnt available so will wait for x8 when it comes it must be around 15 k


----------



## only4omkar (Sep 14, 2010)

what about Lg optimus one and LG optimus Chic ??
how is LG in android phones ? 
LG re-enters smartphone arena, details Optimus One and Chic - GSMArena.com news
Specs look nice ..


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2010)

Charan said:


> Any Comments? ok Samsung Galaxy 3?


 yes. SG3 is better than wildfire. better resolution, faster processor, better wifi (n support), cheaper, better audio quality, divx support.


----------



## pid 0 (Sep 15, 2010)

Google begins testing paid Market apps in India...

Finally... this should have been present much earlier... but better late than never...


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 15, 2010)

pid 0 said:


> Google begins testing paid Market apps in India...
> 
> Finally... this should have been present much earlier... but better late than never...



Good share! thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 15, 2010)

i am also considering buying an Android based Phone but my budget is only 16k (can't stretch anymore)..so i guess i can only afford the i5801 Galaxy 3?is it worth buying? i mean i am not really into apps or modding a phone..i basically want a phone with great multimedia features, superb audio quality & a decent touchscreen.i can also afford the xperia x10 mini & mini pro but they only have a 2.5'' screen.will that be a disadvantage as i've read that some apps do not run in smaller res. so should i buy any other phone with a different OS instead of android, as i may not be using all the features it has to offer?


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 15, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> i am also considering buying an Android based Phone but my budget is only 16k (can't stretch anymore)..so i guess i can only afford the i5801 Galaxy 3?is it worth buying? i mean i am not really into apps or modding a phone..i basically want a phone with great multimedia features, superb audio quality & a decent touchscreen.i can also afford the xperia x10 mini & mini pro but they only have a 2.5'' screen.will that be a disadvantage as i've read that some apps do not run in smaller res. so should i buy any other phone with a different OS instead of android, as i may not be using all the features it has to offer?



*No. 1 suggestion:* Do not buy HTC Wildfire or x10 mini. 

These two phones are an attack to sanity. I have seen a 240 × 320 (Wildfire) and I know how bad it looks. X10 mini is too tiny & you will die scrolling left to right. Considering the choice the best bet remains Galaxy 3. Though this phone too has a lower resolution (240 × 320) but it is at least better than Wildfire. 3.2" (Galaxy 3) display is not bad for day to day use.


IMO buy Galaxy 3; it fits your expectation list.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 15, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> *No. 1 suggestion:* Do not buy HTC Wildfire or x10 mini.
> 
> These two phones are an attack to sanity. I have seen a 240 × 320 (Wildfire) and I know how bad it looks. X10 mini is too tiny & you will die scrolling left to right. Considering the choice the best bet remains Galaxy 3. Though this phone too has a lower resolution (240 × 320) but it is at least better than Wildfire. 3.2" (Galaxy 3) display is not bad for day to day use.
> 
> ...



how is the camera on the galaxy 3?i know its 3.2mp but i am talking about photo quality...i've checked some samples on gsmarena & they looked pretty good.....but i still want a personal opinion from someone who has used it.


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 15, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> how is the camera on the galaxy 3?i know its 3.2mp but i am talking about photo quality...i've checked some samples on gsmarena & they looked pretty good.....but i still want a personal opinion from someone who has used it.



Don't know about the camera boss but my HTC Magic has a 3.2 MP camera. Photo quality is pretty decent as long as there is enough light.


----------



## pid 0 (Sep 15, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> i am also considering buying an Android based Phone but my budget is only 16k (can't stretch anymore)..so i guess i can only afford the i5801 Galaxy 3?is it worth buying? i mean i am not really into apps or modding a phone..i basically want a phone with great multimedia features, superb audio quality & a decent touchscreen.i can also afford the xperia x10 mini & mini pro but they only have a 2.5'' screen.will that be a disadvantage as i've read that some apps do not run in smaller res. so should i buy any other phone with a different OS instead of android, as i may not be using all the features it has to offer?


LG has announced a couple of 3.2" models which run android 2.2 (Yes..froyo) with vanilla UI and specs also looks decent... They are called optimus one and chick I guess... I read somewhere that one of the models will be available in october.... I'm not sure. Search and see if you can find more info on that
If it's priced similar to wildfire, it'll be the best mid range android...



himadri_sm said:


> i am also considering buying an Android based Phone but my budget is only 16k (can't stretch anymore)..so i guess i can only afford the i5801 Galaxy 3?is it worth buying? i mean i am not really into apps or modding a phone..i basically want a phone with great multimedia features, superb audio quality & a decent touchscreen.i can also afford the xperia x10 mini & mini pro but they only have a 2.5'' screen.will that be a disadvantage as i've read that some apps do not run in smaller res. so should i buy any other phone with a different OS instead of android, as i may not be using all the features it has to offer?


LG has announced a couple of 3.2" models which run android 2.2 (Yes..froyo) with vanilla UI and specs also looks decent... They are called optimus one and chick I guess... I read somewhere that one of the models will be available in october.... I'm not sure. Search and see if you can find more info on that
If it's priced similar to wildfire, it'll be the best mid range android...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 16, 2010)

does anyone have the contact no for alfa?


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 16, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> does anyone have the contact no for alfa?



Don't bother...no one answers there.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 16, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Don't bother...no one answers there.



oh well....i'll just visit the shop then..


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2010)

wooo hooo. now running Froyo on my Legend. Thanks to Kalpik and Amit for all the help.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 16, 2010)

desiibond said:


> wooo hooo. now running Froyo on my Legend. Thanks to Kalpik and Amit for all the help.


Congrats! Though I really don't think I helped at all! 

Btw, I'm also running a nice froyo build for my Galaxy S


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 16, 2010)

sorry to be posting in this thread but somehow i am not able to post a new thread (10 characters error)...anyway, i've been thinking of buying the Samsung Wave (i know it has bada OS, not Android), but i've read that Xperia X8 will be launching soon...should i wait for it..i know very little about android phones so i have no idea if it will be good..what do you guys think?i have stated in an earlier post (post #760 )my requirements..please advice. thank you.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 16, 2010)

^^ hows the Moto Backflip? it should come in your price range. 1 good point for Motorola is they issue the Android update earlier than most players in the mobile world. last comes Sony.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ hows the Moto Backflip? it should come in your price range. 1 good point for Motorola is they issue the Android update earlier than most players in the mobile world. last comes Sony.



read a few reviews about moto backflip.the audio quality sucks...gsmarena rates it as poor audo quality..moreover it costs a little more than 18k...guess i'll either wait for the xperia x8 or go with Wave.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 17, 2010)

*I have android 2.1 os on samsung galaxy 3

How to configure proxy for access point bsnlportal* *


My bsnlnet accesspoint works as it has no proxy* *


is there any problem with proxy in android* *


as i am able to connect to internet on proxy in k810*


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 17, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> *I have android 2.1 os on samsung galaxy 3
> 
> How to configure proxy for access point bsnlportal* *
> 
> ...



Is it full Edge service or only GPRS service to access WAP sites? If it is plain GPRS it wont work in Android; you need full Edge. You can enter proxy by going to settings->access point names->New APN (press menu to get this option)->fill all the fields, save & exit. Things should work.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 17, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> *I have android 2.1 os on samsung galaxy 3*



how is the camera on the galaxy 3?i am talking about the quality of still images only...would you be able to post some full res images taken by it?also how is the screen quality?.i know it has low resolution but is it good enough to work with?do the icons look pixellated?how would you compare it with, say the screen of nokia X6?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 17, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> how is the camera on the galaxy 3?i am talking about the quality of still images only...would you be able to post some full res images taken by it?also how is the screen quality?.i know it has low resolution but is it good enough to work with?do the icons look pixellated?how would you compare it with, say the screen of nokia X6?



Camera is ok...resolution is high...but images get shaky some time.

The screen resolution is good...IMO i dont actually need so much colour as in galaxy S AMOLED...thats why i preferred G3

Icons 



amitabhishek said:


> Is it full Edge service or only GPRS service to access WAP sites? If it is plain GPRS it wont work in Android; you need full Edge. You can enter proxy by going to settings->access point names->New APN (press menu to get this option)->fill all the fields, save & exit. Things should work.



*I Get a E sumbol in 2g signal...H symbol + 3g symbol in 3g signal(GSM+WCDMA mode)

ya i tried the apn seeting in New apn aslo still it fails to work* *

but the bsnlnet apn without proxy is connecting* *


actually if it coonects i get free net* **


----------



## RCuber (Sep 18, 2010)

Bought Galaxy 3 yesterday. 11.9k


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 19, 2010)

Charan said:


> Bought Galaxy 3 yesterday. 11.9k


congo joining galxay 3 league
*
any idea guys how to root samsung galaxy 3 apollo*


----------



## blacklight (Sep 19, 2010)

@Charan and @gopi_vbboy
can u post some pics of the menu UI ..how is the screen pixellation when compared to wildfire ?esp while browsing


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 19, 2010)

^^ i see the screen is good....but for very large pages like thinkdigit forum page...it drags a bit while scrolling because of lots of ads...bt its not a big prob....

i have not seen a AMOled screen ...so i cant tell you about pixellation..for me galaxy looks good and vfm


----------



## blacklight (Sep 19, 2010)

@gopi_vbboy thanks for the info..i have been looking for a mid range android phone...rejected wildfire coz display looked pathetic...was waiting for x8 but seems like SE is not interested in launching it anytime soon..add to it..head rumours that x8 may not get froyo..thats what brought me to galaxy3 .Hows the battery backup and are there apps for the galaxy3 ? i have read that since it has an odd resolution,getting compatible apps may be an issue


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 19, 2010)

*^^
The only thing that bother me is i cant find some method to root it
hope xda-devlopers are working on it*


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 19, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Camera is ok...resolution is high...but images get shaky some time.
> 
> The screen resolution is good...IMO i dont actually need so much colour as in galaxy S AMOLED...thats why i preferred G3
> 
> ...



Tried reading your question several time but didn't quite understood your doubt.

A) Do you have 3G active on your connection?
B) bsnlnet refers to which access point (3G or 2G)? I presume there should be only one access point.
C) How will you get free internet?

Kindly rephrase your question for better understanding?

BTW Installed bing for Android. If you intrested in trying it out. Google for bing.apk and install using a file manager or adb. 

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/8443/bing.png


----------



## ladoo1985 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I'm able to find spica in delhi ...should i go for it as no other options suits well...??
Please comment coz i need to make the decision by today only....!!!


----------



## kalpik (Sep 21, 2010)

ladoo1985 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm able to find spica in delhi ...should i go for it as no other options suits well...??
> Please comment coz i need to make the decision by today only....!!!


WHERE did you find spica?! Please tell me


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 21, 2010)

*


amitabhishek said:



			Tried reading your question several time but didn't quite understood your doubt.

A) Do you have 3G active on your connection?
B) bsnlnet refers to which access point (3G or 2G)? I presume there should be only one access point.
C) How will you get free internet?

Kindly rephrase your question for better understanding?

BTW Installed bing for Android. If you intrested in trying it out. Google for bing.apk and install using a file manager or adb. 

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/8443/bing.png
		
Click to expand...




I will put my question simple to you

bsnlnet apn is working fine as it has no proxy

but bsnlportal,bsnllive accesspoints are not working as they have proxy setting

like
proxy-10.31.54.2
port-9401


even if i enter them ...i am unable to connect to internet using those to wap.cellone.in

but the apn work fin in my k810i

so i think there is some bug in android 2.1 regarding proxy setting for accesspoints
*


----------



## ladoo1985 (Sep 21, 2010)

kalpik said:


> WHERE did you find spica?! Please tell me


Not exactly in delhi...in Gurgaon next to where i live....he is selling it for 12500/-....please comment should i go for it or wait for froyo and then buy the Monster Galaxy S.....coz we always want to have the best...
And another thing is the Spica I5700 updated to v2.1 eclair or not coz its with the v1.5.....????


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 21, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> I will put my question simple to you
> 
> bsnlnet apn is working fine as it has no proxy
> 
> ...



Then bsnlnet is the main APN. Don't bother about other access points. Two other APNs be there for GPRS(WAP) and MMS. Proxy settings are normally associated with APNs which offer limited GPRS access.  At least this is true for Vodafone and Airtel. 

If you are able to open full http sites using bsnlnet then stick with it.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 21, 2010)

ladoo1985 said:


> Not exactly in delhi...in Gurgaon next to where i live....he is selling it for 12500/-....please comment should i go for it or wait for froyo and then buy the Monster Galaxy S.....coz we always want to have the best...
> And another thing is the Spica I5700 updated to v2.1 eclair or not coz its with the v1.5.....????


Buy it! Also, can you give me the address? How many pieces doe he have?


----------



## blacklight (Sep 21, 2010)

@gopi_vbboy and other Galaxy 3 owners
 can you pls post some screen shots of your phone ? home screen and any other customization that you may have done ..


----------



## ladoo1985 (Sep 21, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Buy it! Also, can you give me the address? How many pieces doe he have?


Let me confirm from him and Will provide u an update ASAP...!!


----------



## blacklight (Sep 22, 2010)

hello everybody,looking for some advice
i am looking for an android phone and whatever search i have done tells that all mid range android phones (Wildfire and Galaxy 3 ) have low resolutions... so i was thinking of stretching my budget and getting a better device..
The  nearest device i could find is the HTC Legend ..which retails around 23K ..which IMO is kinda over priced considering that Legend is an older device and the latest Desire is almost close (another 4 K ) ..what do u guys suggest ? are there any new and cheaper devices in the offing ? i would prefer HTC coz i love the sense ui


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 22, 2010)

blacklight said:


> hello everybody,looking for some advice
> i am looking for an android phone and whatever search i have done tells that all mid range android phones (Wildfire and Galaxy 3 ) have low resolutions... so i was thinking of stretching my budget and getting a better device..
> The  nearest device i could find is the HTC Legend ..which retails around 23K ..which IMO is kinda over priced considering that Legend is an older device and the latest Desire is almost close (another 4 K ) ..what do u guys suggest ? are there any new and cheaper devices in the offing ? i would prefer HTC coz i love the sense ui



If you can afford than Desire is def. the better option. it has a better screen, processor and as far as my knowledge goes Desire(s) meant for India are getting Froyo updates. With bill and in a high taxed place like Mumbai Desire costs 27K. Check your local prices.

Legend too comes with its share of pros; its a sleek unibody design. Its takes over where its predecessor HTC Hero left. I am not sure if its getting Froyo yet and yes its slightly slightly over priced. Bottom line is Legend is not a bad phone at all; its just overpriced. Pick your poison .


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2010)

woo hoo. check out this video guys. offline maps are coming to HTC Desire HD. 

YouTube - HTC Desire HD - A Closer Look



blacklight said:


> hello everybody,looking for some advice
> i am looking for an android phone and whatever search i have done tells that all mid range android phones (Wildfire and Galaxy 3 ) have low resolutions... so i was thinking of stretching my budget and getting a better device..
> The nearest device i could find is the HTC Legend ..which retails around 23K ..which IMO is kinda over priced considering that Legend is an older device and the latest Desire is almost close (another 4 K ) ..what do u guys suggest ? are there any new and cheaper devices in the offing ? i would prefer HTC coz i love the sense ui


 
I would say pick Milestone or Samsung Galaxy S or HTC Desire. Though Desire is 26k, the only advantage it has over Milestone is that it has more RAM. But on the other hand, Milestone comes with hard qwerty, better GPU and faster 3G. SGS on the other hand is much better than these two with bigger, clearer and crisper screen, better audio and video quality, DivX integration, huge 2GB ROM, wifi N, DLNA, very powerful CPU/GPU. The only issue is with the lag and with Froyo and GPS fix coming in next few days, all of that will be fixed. Also, there are lot of custom ROMs for SGS that can be used to have a very good experience.

HTC Sense UI on Desire is very good but here is the thing:

I am using Legend and the Sense UI, though allows lot of customization, interfers a lot if one wants to use non-senseUI applications for same task. You just cannot turn off the sense UI apps like mail,messages etc. I recently installed Froyo based ROM (without SenseUI) .Before using the vanilla android UI, I though I can't live without Sense UI but not having SenseUI felt better as the OS is clean, light, faster and now I have more features due to less restrictions.



amitabhishek said:


> Legend too comes with its share of pros; its a sleek unibody design. Its takes over where its predecessor HTC Hero left. I am not sure if its getting Froyo yet and yes its slightly slightly over priced. Bottom line is Legend is not a bad phone at all; its just overpriced. Pick your poison .


 I am using CyanogetMod 6 Froyo ROM for Legend. Without Sense UI, it's very fast. Not sure when Legend will get 2.2 update. It could be by the end of this year.


----------



## pid 0 (Sep 23, 2010)

I noticed a strange issue in threaded sms. If my mobile clock (time) is faster by 10 mins, and the person i'm sms'ing has it 10 mins slower than mine, then the conversation is all skewed up... my texts are shown as the latest and the replies from the other person are before my msgs due to the time difference. That's very weird and annoying. I can adjust my clock to one person, but what if someone else has their clock at a different time from me....

How do i get around and have the conversation stacked in order of messages sent and received rather than time based sorting??? Anyone else faced this issue?? and are there any workarounds?

BTW Faced this problem in the default messaging client of sense UI...android 2.1


----------



## blacklight (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks @amitabhishek and @desiibond for stopping by 
if i could have afforded a desire, i would have gone for one,but my initial budget was 15- 17k ..now streched to 22K ..so can't stretch anymore..right now so GS,Desire are out of reach. 
I was also hoping that there could be price cut for Legend now that Desire has arrived.Also will Legend get froyo ? If not it surely will be a deal breaker.

@desiibond
have not looked at Milestone..coz have not heard much of it atleast in TDF forums..and i heard Moto phones are not very popular in the mod community..maybe i should take a look at it ..


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2010)

blacklight said:


> thanks @amitabhishek and @desiibond for stopping by
> if i could have afforded a desire, i would have gone for one,but my initial budget was 15- 17k ..now streched to 22K ..so can't stretch anymore..right now so GS,Desire are out of reach.
> I was also hoping that there could be price cut for Legend now that Desire has arrived.Also will Legend get froyo ? If not it surely will be a deal breaker.
> 
> ...


 
This link should help you get some idea on android modding for milestone : Motorola Milestone Android Development - xda-developers

I have tried friend's milestone and felt that it is one of the phones that is not getting enough attention. HTC Sense is good but only for those who use it without rooting etc. If one does modding etc and install custom firmware, the milestone's bigger display and better processing power adds a huge + over Legend's. 

Give it a try in mobile stores and make your decision. Even with the qwerty keypad, it's really thing and the build quality too is top notch.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 23, 2010)

@all..one basi noob q abt android

Is android OS based phone gud for browsing only..I have UL BB @ home so wouldnt be surfing much from mobile...

Is android useless without GPRS/3G ?? or we can install game,apps etc which dont require GPRS ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> @all..one basi noob q abt android
> 
> Is android OS based phone gud for browsing only..I have UL BB @ home so wouldnt be surfing much from mobile...
> 
> Is android useless without GPRS/3G ?? or we can install game,apps etc which dont require GPRS ?



You need wifi or GPRS/edge to install apps from android market. And without edge atleast, having any smartphone is useless. A 7k 5230 is more than enough.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 23, 2010)

^^cant we dload them from internet and copy them in phone memory..then install it ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2010)

Nah. Few third party apps allow thy kind of installation


----------



## blacklight (Sep 24, 2010)

@desiibond 
tried to find Milestone..but have not yet been able to get one ...enquiries about it evoked surprising looks...also from what i hear ..any kind of after sales support is virtually non existant for Motorolla and that scares me ..read about HTC Aria...any chance of it coming to India and more importantly will it get a Froyo update ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 24, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Nah. Few third party apps allow thy kind of installation



thanks ..tab to mere liye Nokia 5235 hee better hoga...


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 24, 2010)

blacklight said:


> @desiibond
> tried to find Milestone..but have not yet been able to get one ...enquiries about it evoked surprising looks...also from what i hear ..any kind of after sales support is virtually non existant for Motorolla and that scares me ..read about HTC Aria...any chance of it coming to India and more importantly will it get a Froyo update ?



Specs wise both Aria and Legend are same. Though I am surprised that you couldn't find Milestone. Motorola splashes half page ads in weekend newspapers promoting Milestone, XT720 and that $hitty Backflip. If you stay in one of the metros; its easily available in every eZone and Chroma outlets.  As far as after sales service is concerned all companies suck . You can always sue them if you are shortchanged.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 24, 2010)

*Guys How to root samasung galaxy 3?pls any idea*


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> *Guys How to root samasung galaxy 3?pls any idea*


 
*you picked the wrong phone*

Just wait for guys at XDA or modaco release rooting hack for this phone.

update: you got lucky. here is the guide : *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=778880


----------



## blacklight (Sep 24, 2010)

@amitabhishek
right u are.. i stay in trivandrum..a capital city but not a metro.. when i enquired, i was told about the samsung after sales offer on Galaxy and wave- they guarantee a 24 hour service..not that i completely believe it ..but there's virtually no service centres for motorola..according to guys at univercell, they shut shop 2 years ago...
and after shelling out 20K for a phone..with no support that does scare the hell out of me


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 24, 2010)

desiibond said:


> *you picked the wrong phone*
> 
> Just wait for guys at XDA or modaco release rooting hack for this phone.
> 
> update: you got lucky. here is the guide : [OFFICIAL] Samsung Galaxy 3 GT-i5800 (root, gps fix, upgrading) - xda-developers




I already saw that...thats not working the links in page...thanks anyaway as i found another link

*
 xda-developers - View Single Post - [OFFICIAL] Samsung Galaxy 3 GT-i5800 (root, gps fix, upgrading)
*
I5801-Root confirm working


----------



## only4omkar (Sep 28, 2010)

I found a spica at a shop near my place (with warranty).. 
Is it worth to buy this phone considering that its production is over ..  ??
If some parts get damaged .. will they be replaced ??


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 28, 2010)

only4omkar said:


> I found a spica at a shop near my place (with warranty)..
> Is it worth to buy this phone considering that its production is over ..  ??
> If some parts get damaged .. will they be replaced ??



Yes!
Just buy before someone else picks it.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 28, 2010)

only4omkar said:


> I found a spica at a shop near my place (with warranty)..
> Is it worth to buy this phone considering that its production is over .. ??
> If some parts get damaged .. will they be replaced ??


 yes. even if production has stopped, support will continue for next 2 years atleast if I am right.


----------



## blacklight (Sep 29, 2010)

SE Xperia X8 Out officially...listed at Univercell for close to 14K ..now if it runs on 1.6 (Donut) it would  be an awesome failure!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 29, 2010)

X8 available for 13k in kolkata. Awesome buy.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 29, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> X8 available for 13k in kolkata. Awesome buy.


Android version?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 29, 2010)

2.1 on the 15th of october. Wait up for the loaded stock or just upgrade it from SEUS.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 29, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> 2.1 on the 15th of october. Wait up for the loaded stock or just upgrade it from SEUS.


Ok, thanks for the info. Means its running the same old Android 1.6.

To anyone who is thinking to buy X8, I would STRONGLY suggest you wait till it gets 2.1 at least as dreamcatcher mentioned above.


----------



## blacklight (Sep 30, 2010)

Agree with kalpik...and i think 2.1 is the last update X8 will see..it seems that it wont be getting the froyo upgrade ..


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2010)

I hope X8 gets its 2.1 real fast...its a good phone..but SE r real late already


----------



## drumster (Oct 5, 2010)

Guys android market access is available in India now. Starting today I can see paid apps (with price displayed in Rs.  )


----------



## tobbyhot (Oct 5, 2010)

I would like to share this information that we can create our own applications for android and its so easy to learn,you can check out this Google's official blog the whole information is there & it will be so much fun for you...


----------



## ico (Oct 5, 2010)

For 13k, X8 is an awesome buy.


----------



## amitjha (Oct 5, 2010)

hey guys could you please suggest an android phone under 20k..
Also has anybody here got any reviews of Spice Mi300 which they are selling for 10k right now and looks good on spec sheets except for its build quality...
Thanks in advance to all those who reply..


----------



## tejaslok (Oct 5, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> 2.1 on the 15th of october. Wait up for the loaded stock or just upgrade it from SEUS.




so even if x8 wont get official 2.2 update can we do it unofficially using some  MOD ?? will it work cos im planning to but x8 now


----------



## jain_pranav (Oct 5, 2010)

If any1 interested in buying my 6 month used with bill & warranty samsung galaxy spica i5700,pm me..
Its in mint condition without even a single scratch & has all the accessories & box.


----------



## kbhaskar (Oct 5, 2010)

Guys,


I bought the Samsung Galaxy 3, 2 days back..

Should I put a scratch guard for this phone?

or Can I use it without any scratch guard ?

Thanks in advance!!

Bhaskar


----------



## RCuber (Oct 10, 2010)

@kbhaskar: I have the same phone. Its a fingerprint magnet. Please use a good quality scratch guard.


----------



## Sathish (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi to all
i recently bought HTC legend..
so i proudly join the discussions.

can the digit teams develop android app for digit forums. 

raboooooooooooooooooo can hear..?!!


----------



## kbhaskar (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Charan...


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2010)

Can you guys look into this thread? 
Samsung i5801 with 3G Problem


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 11, 2010)

bsnlnet is the correct APN for BSNL 3G services. Did you try testing the 3G signal at places where you are sure about the 3G signal? Is the same SIM able to connect to 3G services if inside another 3G phone such as Nokia or better an iPhone?

Just try to isolate the problem to approach one vendor. Prima facie it does look like a phone's radio problem.

Edit: While you are checking phone and SIM separately. Try doing this; delete all other APNs; create a fresh APN profile with bsnlnet as the only apn. Exit & select this APN. Restart the phone. Let us know if this works.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2010)

^^ I have checked it with a nokia 3G phone, it showed 3G logo but no signal, I have already deleted all APN's and set only bsnlnet, still no luck. When I set the phone to "wcdma only"  it does show CellOne in the network list (which means 3G is detected by the Phone) bit the sim doesnt register at all! .. 

My first trouble shooting should be to get 3G signal working on the device, once that is done I can go ahead with internet configuration. 

I had called up BSNL again, but they are still saying that my SIM card has active 3G connection .


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2010)

BTW when can we expect Froyo update for Galaxy 3?  I heard its this month!


----------



## kbhaskar (Oct 13, 2010)

In Galaxy 3, camera doesn't have zooming option ???

Thanks,
Bhaskar


----------



## noob (Oct 18, 2010)

kbhaskar said:


> In Galaxy 3, camera doesn't have zooming option ???
> 
> Thanks,
> Bhaskar



its useless. digital zoom is useless


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Oct 22, 2010)

Charan said:


> ^^ I have checked it with a nokia 3G phone, it showed 3G logo but no signal, I have already deleted all APN's and set only bsnlnet, still no luck. When I set the phone to "wcdma only"  it does show CellOne in the network list (which means 3G is detected by the Phone) bit the sim doesnt register at all! ..
> 
> My first trouble shooting should be to get 3G signal working on the device, once that is done I can go ahead with internet configuration.
> 
> I had called up BSNL again, but they are still saying that my SIM card has active 3G connection .



I experience same problem with my samsung galaxy s.It shows in the network lists but donot connect.I have active 3g connection.Do it work on any other mobiile?? I haven't checked it yet.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 25, 2010)

^^ Check if your plan has been migrated to 3G General. If yes then tell the CC that 3G Plan migration is done but Network Migration is not done, speak to a senior executive. Jr Exec's aren't aware of this problem.


----------



## blacklight (Oct 31, 2010)

just a general query on Google maps, is anybody here using MapDroyd ? wanted to know how good it is . and how relevant it is for India


----------



## askyashu (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey guys i wanted to ask do you guys know wen is the HTC Wildfire getting the Froyo update as i m planning to buy this phone real soon... 
Thnxx...


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 19, 2010)

Cachemate is a good application to delete cache and increase internal memory. It gave me 9MB of free memory.Its available in the Andriod market but phone needs to be rooted to use it.

However if you want to do things that hard way; cache can also be cleared from a recovery ROM. Just thought to share.


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 29, 2010)

guys pls suggest me few music apps... which has got equalizer settings with it ... i have installed PowerAmp on my LG OP1 but its only a trial pack for 15 days ... is there any other which has got similar features ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 29, 2010)

Winamp.


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2010)

*@niraj87*

Piracy won't be tolerated. Consider this a warning.


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 30, 2010)

Flashed AdamG Gingerbread ROM on my HTC Desire. This ROM; though in RC is good enough to be a day to day ROM. Incredibly stable & zero any force closures till now. Hats off to the developer! Gingerbread ROM looks much better on phone than on screenshots. If you are interested & have an HTC Desire then head to XDA . Some screenshots! 

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/2430/aboutxt.png*img440.imageshack.us/img440/2900/homewd.png*img718.imageshack.us/img718/9515/msgqe.png*img842.imageshack.us/img842/906/cam.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 30, 2010)

^
Now isn't that beautiful!


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2011)

Quick question.

Which Android fones have video calling?


----------



## kalpik (Jan 10, 2011)

ico said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Which Android fones have video calling?


The ones with a front cam!


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2011)

kalpik said:


> The ones with a front cam!


Only those? Your Galaxy S has a front cam right?


----------



## kalpik (Jan 10, 2011)

ico said:


> Only those? Your Galaxy S has a front cam right?


Yes, it does


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2011)

ico said:


> Which Android fones have video calling?





kalpik said:


> The ones with a front cam!



Fring and Tango also support video calling with only one rear camera. Fairly awkward, yes, but possible.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 10, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> Fring and Tango also support video calling with only one rear camera. Fairly awkward, yes, but possible.


Oh yes, but that's not the actual 3G network video call


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm asked to video call when I'm away at night!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 11, 2011)

^ Even N73 can do 3g video calls..Galaxy 3 and optimus 1 can also do da same


----------



## kalpik (Jan 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ Even N73 can do 3g video calls..Galaxy 3 and optimus 1 can also do da same


Are you sure Galaxy 3 and Optimus one can do 3g video calls? Any links? Not saying you are wrong, just making sure


----------



## ksundar (Jan 11, 2011)

In India,even if a Service Provider gives 3G service,Video calls are NOT permitted due to security reasons...WTF!

No Video Calls for now,even in 3G connection (India)

source: Security issue with 3G video calls not to affect rollout - Business news

Security issue with 3G video calls not to affect rollout: KPMG


----------



## papashango_cs (Jan 12, 2011)

hii , my brothr just sent me a sony xperia x10a from australia ,its android 1.6
its locked, how can i unlock it ?
when i put a sim, it shows, "enter sim network unlock code"
how to solve this ?
im in delhi, from where can i get it unlocked n for how much ?


----------



## modder (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys, will Samsung i5510 (Galaxy551) support Android 2.3?

It currently runs on 2.2


----------



## rsk11584 (Jan 13, 2011)

i rooted samsung galaxy 551 using z4root phone did not restart i had to start it and again when i open z4root it shows root menu only, but in apps i have the superuser menu enabled now, is my phone rooted? what can i do now with rooted phone, i want all apps to be installed to sd card and not on the phone so please help me


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ Even N73 can do 3g video calls..Galaxy 3 and optimus 1 can also do da same


My current phone can video call, but I'm thinking to move to Android now.

I think Optimus One P500 can't video call.


----------



## modder (Jan 13, 2011)

@rsk11584

am super n00b in this area. Wait for experienced users to provide a reply.

In the meantime check this out:
Samsung Galaxy 551 / GT i5510 rooting - xda-developers

[APP]SuperOneClick v1.5.5 (Root, Unroot, Enable Non-Market App, Get UNLOCK code) - xda-developers


----------



## kalpik (Jan 13, 2011)

rsk11584 said:


> i rooted samsung galaxy 551 using z4root phone did not restart i had to start it and again when i open z4root it shows root menu only, but in apps i have the superuser menu enabled now, is my phone rooted? what can i do now with rooted phone, i want all apps to be installed to sd card and not on the phone so please help me


Yes, your phone is rooted.. Google for apps to move apps to sd..


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 13, 2011)

papashango_cs said:


> hii , my brothr just sent me a sony xperia x10a from australia ,its android 1.6
> its locked, how can i unlock it ?
> when i put a sim, it shows, "enter sim network unlock code"
> how to solve this ?
> im in delhi, from where can i get it unlocked n for how much ?



Try any corner mobile shop. Every other shop does it for 600-700 bucks.

@rsk app2sd is available in Android market. Try it.


----------



## socrates (Aug 5, 2011)

See this Android comes bottom of mobile openness ranking | News | TechRadar UK


----------



## s_holmes (Aug 5, 2011)

socrates said:


> See this Android comes bottom of mobile openness ranking | News | TechRadar UK



The study itself is wrong in my opinion. They shud compare between the currently used popular mobile OSes viz: iOS/Android/Windows 7 Mobile/Blackberry OS 7/Symbian ^3..

Among all these, Android is the most open..


----------



## socrates (Aug 5, 2011)

s_holmes said:


> The study itself is wrong in my opinion. They shud compare between the currently used popular mobile OSes viz: iOS/Android/Windows 7 Mobile/Blackberry OS 7/Symbian ^3..
> 
> Among all these, Android is the most open..



Yup, agree trying to compare apples with oranges  Maybe they have some gripe against Google


----------



## socrates (Aug 6, 2011)

s_holmes said:


> The study itself is wrong in my opinion. They shud compare between the currently used popular mobile OSes viz: iOS/Android/Windows 7 Mobile/Blackberry OS 7/Symbian ^3..
> 
> Among all these, Android is the most open..



Now looks like somebody heard you  VisionMobile Report: Android Not a Very 'Open' Platform


----------



## sygeek (Aug 6, 2011)

socrates said:


> Now looks like somebody heard you  VisionMobile Report: Android Not a Very 'Open' Platform


Developers have known it all the way. It's open-source only in a nominal way.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 8, 2011)

when will xperia x10 gingerbird release?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2011)

already released by SE. but as it'll be released country wise, so expect it to be here by this month's end.


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 11, 2011)

Any HTC Sensation user here?


----------



## dipsy (Aug 13, 2011)

looking fr a phone with good sound quality fr less thn 10k

sony ericsson has good sound quality , bt wht abt its battery life?

any insight on sony ericsson W8?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 13, 2011)

dipsy said:


> looking fr a phone with good sound quality fr less thn 10k
> 
> sony ericsson has good sound quality , bt wht abt its battery life?
> 
> any insight on sony ericsson W8?


Erm, why is your post in the Android thread if you're interested in W8?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2011)

dipsy said:


> looking fr a phone with good sound quality fr less thn 10k



LG Optimus One. though you'll have to use some other downloaded music player from Android Market. 



dipsy said:


> any insight on sony ericsson W8?



just 1 suggestion: AVOID.



kalpik said:


> Erm, why is your post in the Android thread if you're interested in W8?



cause W8 is based on Android.


----------



## dipsy (Aug 14, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Erm, why is your post in the Android thread if you're interested in W8?



Dude....W8 is an android phone....hence the post is in this thread



Sam said:


> LG Optimus One. though you'll have to use some other downloaded music player from Android Market.



how is its sound quality n battery life?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just updated X10 to gingerbird....its awsome

X10 2.3 > Iphone4>Galaxy S


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2011)

dipsy said:


> how is its sound quality n battery life?



descent with the bundled earphones. & battery last for around 2days with moderate use.


----------



## Rohan_B (Aug 16, 2011)

I have 3 queries about Nexus S-
1) The i9023 SLCD Version- Will it get all the Official Updates as quickly as the SAMOLED version?? 
2)Do Mods and ROMs made for i9020 work with i9023? Eg Will CyanogenMod Work on i9023??
3) Is the i9023 sure to get The Official Ice-Cream Sandwich update?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2011)

Rohan_B said:


> 1) The i9023 SLCD Version- Will it get all the Official Updates as quickly as the SAMOLED version??



YES.



Rohan_B said:


> 2)Do Mods and ROMs made for i9020 work with i9023? Eg Will CyanogenMod Work on i9023??



i am not sure but it should work. else you may need to wait a week or two for someone to fix incompatibility. but as both are almost same, same ROM should work.



Rohan_B said:


> 3) Is the i9023 sure to get The Official Ice-Cream Sandwich update?



if you believe in Google


----------



## KDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

Has anyone out there tried Graviturn?

It seriously rocks! It's so much fun! I enjoy it more than Angry Birds 

Currently on Level 252! 

Check it out ASAP.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 19, 2011)

guys which is best free pix editor for android?
I am currently using pho.to lab,picsay and photowonder...but they are more like effect adders..i m looking for an editor


----------



## KDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

^^ I guess there's an official Photoshop app... Check it out!


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 20, 2011)

Best Android Game ever --- MiniSquadron...


----------



## KDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

^^ I don't know why but i don't like it at all... It's fun for a week or so...!


----------



## ico (Oct 21, 2011)

Note for people who use their Google Apps account with Android. Google Checkout needs to be enabled by your domain administrator from 'Organization and Users' (or by you if you own the domain). Otherwise you can't purchase applications from the Android Market.

Android Market kept on saying "An error occured while creating your order" until I troubleshooted myself.


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

Found this article pretty interesting:-

Which Android Smartphones and Tablets Will Get the Ice Cream Sandwich Update - Tested


----------



## sygeek (Oct 26, 2011)

Every Android device now infringes Apple patent: Slide to unlock


----------



## red dragon (Dec 12, 2011)

3g watchdog.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 13, 2011)

ax3 said:


> any app which can tell me how much overall Bandwith [net] usage is done/on/used/beingused by my phone ???
> 
> & which network charges are good for net usage ??? plz suggest



*Network Monitor*
Been using this app for over 2yrs now, very accurate. 

Regarding Data Plans, BSNL offers 3GB for 89 and moreover, if you use phone in 3G mode, it gives a constant 256k restricted line in some circles


----------



## Anorion (Dec 14, 2011)

dont use 3g, play mmorpg games no prolem at all.. 3g only really required if you wanna like use youtube as your mp3 player, in which case you prolly dont care how much it costs, otherwise it is not need


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 14, 2011)

ax3 said:


> @sriharsha_madineni, no 3g just simple net for mails, fb, twitter etc ... just 2 be online always ....



It's not 3G as such, it's just your 2G plan that works in 3G mode, albeit at 256k limit


----------



## rahul.007 (Dec 17, 2011)

Guys i need some help. I hopped onto the android (gingerbread) brandwagon yesterday by getting a motorola fire xt. I installed some apps by the android market but the internal memory has almost finished(about 15 mb left)..i tried to move them all to the memory card by using an app called sd mover. Still after moving all the apps possible to move to the sd card, only. 15mb is left. So guys please tell me how to free some memory.. i will root my phone after 2-3 months..


----------



## Vyom (Dec 17, 2011)

^^ Are you sure, you have moved all apps to card which are possible? 
Check out this app, to transfer them, *Apps 2 SD*

With that app, also check which are the big size app, that can't be moved to the card (Category: "Only Phone"), and if you don't require it, uninstall them. (That is, if you need space on phone immediately, since Android starts to give PITA with memory less than 20 MB).


----------



## rahul.007 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry, i am using app2sd.. i'll have to delete some apps...


----------



## Vyom (Dec 17, 2011)

Hmm... I bet you would have no other choice. My newly bought is also giving me memory shortage problems. I too will have to face it, until I root it the next month!


----------



## andro (Dec 18, 2011)

^^^Root ur phones if available..it will solve all ur memory probz


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 18, 2011)

why are ppls so scared of this root thing? it won't break the mobile & can be unrooted.

@rahul, check well. motorola is known to lock bootloader & NAND making rooting a difficult task. i did a small search & yes, XT too got a locked bootloader.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 18, 2011)

Is gingerbird available for Samsung Galaxy S GTi9003 ?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 18, 2011)

yup. released last month or maybe last month.


----------



## johnybravojr (Dec 18, 2011)

ax3 said:


> @sriharsha_madineni, no 3g just simple net for mails, fb, twitter etc ... just 2 be online always ....


I use 3G WatchDog to check internet usage. The cheapest internet plan I have found so far is Tata Docomo's Rs. 63/2.5 GB/30 days. The speed is decent too. I am unable to even reach 500 MB data usage in spite of constantly using the data network(checking mails, browsing, sync, app updates, market, game data, etc.).


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2011)

Camera360 Ultimate For Android Free Over The Holiday Period - Download Now! | Redmond Pie 
*GET IT NOW!*

Direct Market Link for Camera 360: *market.android.com/details?id=vStudio.Android.Camera360


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 26, 2011)

Eats up too much battery !


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2011)

^^ download, install, do a titanium backup. kick it out 

thanks for the share Vineet


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 26, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ download, install, do a titanium backup. kick it out
> 
> thanks for the share Vineet



Did this only


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2011)

@Sam: Thanks buddy! 
Well, one drawback found of this app. Can't move it to Card, and takes 3.76 MB of *"Precious"* Phone Memory space!


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 26, 2011)

Try Link2SD.

You will need to partition the card but you can free upto 100 mb of internal memory .


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2011)

^^Hmm... I will after I root my phone. And when my exam finishes. Prolly till the end of this week.

Now Swype comes with the power of dictation. Can't wait to try that.
Swype update for Android adds Dragon voice recognition and a swath of other new beta features | The Verge


----------



## KDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

Something Fu***ng Awesome: Pulsate

Try it here before you buy.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 28, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Something Fu***ng Awesome: Pulsate
> 
> Try it here before you buy.



Both of the two links are same.
App is cool, but not compatible with Optimus One!


----------



## KDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ Corrected 
Gingerbread update is officially available for O1. Isn't it?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ Have heard about it. Gotta discuss that in O1 thread.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2011)

*If Android was a person, he would look like him *



Spoiler



*getandroidstuff.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Mr.-Android-2011-infographic.jpg


*Stats*


71% of Android users wear t-shirts!
62% of Android users play games on Android OS
62% of Android users wear jeans
33% of Android users do not have any paid apps installed!
37% of Android users wear glasses
45% of Android users wear wrist watches

Source: If Android was a person, he would like look like him


----------



## reddead (Dec 31, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> *If Android was a person, he would look like him *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 he looks just like my cousin brother!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 9, 2012)

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/400155_2171855476416_1847658557_1432779_1264763464_n.jpg


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 12, 2012)

How to identify a noob andriod user??

If he doesnt have Titanium Backup....HE IS A


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 12, 2012)

so you mean anyone that hasn't rooted their mobile is a noob?


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> so you mean anyone that hasn't rooted their mobile is a noob?


..yeah inst it stupid to be afraid of loosing '*virginity*' after 'marriage'

i mean rooting after the warranty period

But thats not the case mostly ...

most noobs have wouldnt even heard of rooting,custom roms etc
hence my assumption...


----------



## Vyom (Jan 15, 2012)

Came across this diagram of Android stack:

*developer.android.com/images/system-architecture.jpg

Now a query:
When we say "A Kernel is modified" then it must mean that the lowermost (or red) layer has change. *But which layer changes when we say, "A ROM is flashed"?*


----------



## kalpik (Jan 15, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Came across this diagram of Android stack:
> 
> *developer.android.com/images/system-architecture.jpg
> 
> ...


Everything except the top most and bottom most layer


----------



## Vyom (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Kalpik.

Btw, now Waterproof Android phones!! 
And then all Android devices were waterproof | Android Community


----------



## red dragon (Jan 17, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> How to identify a noob andriod user??
> 
> If he doesnt have Titanium Backup....HE IS A



Why is it so shamful to be a noob?
Being a complete noob is much better those pseudo geeks who have CM7 in their phones only because they think it is cool!!

Sad,but this is the real condition of most Android users.

i.o.s users are better that way,most of them are not afraid to tell that they know nothing about what is beneath the shiny o.s.and they do not even give a sh%t till everthing works.

The same honesty is missing in Android users.
Most of them are as clueless as iphone fanatics but they will never admit that.

Ask an Android user about the advantage of custom ROMs,
the commonest answer will be either better performance or  better battery life!!

Most do not even know what a kernel is!!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 17, 2012)

^^ Not to start an argument, but two of the most important advantages of a custom ROM *IS* ...
1. Better Performance
2. Battery Life


----------



## red dragon (Jan 17, 2012)

Knew it will come from some geek.
Heard of custom kernel,scripts?
How about some basic idea about undervolting?

Sir!you can make the stock ROM fast,fluid and battery friendly after removing bloats and with a properly tweaked kernel.

Most ROMs you go gaga over at xda are just photoshopped slimmed down stock ROMs

It is the kernel that matters.

Go read up some more at xda and come back.
Will love to have an argument on this.

If not convinced pm some proper devs at xda to get a clear picture of how exactly android works(Leomar of revolution and the entire hyperdroid team are extremely knowledgable and helpful)


----------



## red dragon (Jan 17, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Not to start an argument, but two of the most important advantages of a custom ROM *IS* ...
> 1. Better Performance
> 2. Battery Life



They are the advantages of a good custom kernel sir!


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 18, 2012)

does anybody know any app from which i can browse and copy contents to my android from my shared drive on network ???


----------



## a_medico (Jan 18, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> does anybody know any app from which i can browse and copy contents to my android from my shared drive on network ???



Dropbox


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2012)

red dragon said:


> They are the advantages of a good custom kernel sir!



yes. what red dragon said is true. kernel is what matters most. most roms are either based on stock rom with bloatwares removed & a few tweaks added, cyanogenmod based with own skin or complied from sources.

most users jump on the custom rom bandwagon cause they want a rom that is free from bloatwares, have settings to change most of the UI, small size/not skinned hence more free internal memory, etc. though there are apps in market that too can do the same for you. usually users are either lazy or want a tried & tested thing right at their fingertips. but 1 major reason users go for custom roms is cause


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Knew it will come from some geek.



Cough.. *sarcasm*.. cough. 



red dragon said:


> It is the kernel that matters.



Totally agree.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 22, 2012)

Guys, I need an android app which can turn on the packet data for a specific period of time. 
Pls suggest an app !!

(Actually i want my packet data to turn on automatically at 10 pm and auto turn off at morning 6 am , for downloading files using my free night net usage)

Guys, I need an android app which can turn on the packet data for a specific period of time. 
Pls suggest an app !!

(Actually i want my packet data to turn on automatically at 10 pm and auto turn off at morning 6 am , for downloading files using my free night net usage)


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2012)

Is it safe to use an app like Root Uninstall or Root Uninstaller to uninstall the stock apps coming with the phone?


----------



## red dragon (Jan 22, 2012)

No, it is not safe...just use Titanium to freeze the bloat. 
If everything seems fine, can uninstall them.
This is particularly dangerous when you uninstall things like stock keyboard, stock dialer or launcher.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2012)

red dragon said:


> No, it is not safe...just use Titanium to freeze the bloat.



this feature is only available in paid version i guess.

one big issue with titanium backup is some apps (mainly system apps) can't be restored. you select restore, and titanium keeps on trying indefinitely. faced this problem many times. so stopped uninstalling.


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2012)

So its better to keep the bundled apps untouched?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 22, 2012)

Guys, I need an android app which can turn on the packet data for a specific period of time. 
Pls suggest an app !!

(Actually i want my packet data to turn on automatically at 10 pm and auto turn off at morning 6 am , for downloading files using my free night net usage)


----------



## red dragon (Jan 22, 2012)

Sam said:


> one big issue with titanium backup is some apps (mainly system apps) can't be restored. you select restore, and titanium keeps on trying indefinitely. faced this problem many times. so stopped uninstalling.



That is due to framework issues.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 22, 2012)

Skud said:


> So its better to keep the bundled apps untouched?



Yes, unless you know what you are doing.


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2012)

No, I don't know.  Only 2 weeks older in Android World, don't want to take risks unless those risks turn to chances.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 22, 2012)

Which phone?


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2012)

In siggy.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2012)

root, install custom recovery, take nandroid backup. now play freely. if mobile enters a boot loop or gets stuck at boot, restore the backup and you are good.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2012)

Skud said:


> Is it safe to use an app like Root Uninstall or Root Uninstaller to uninstall the stock apps coming with the phone?



If you are sure that the app is useless and you don't require it, it can be removed. But a nandroid backup is recommended before you do that in case any thing goes wrong.
Personally I use titanium backup to remove the system app.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 22, 2012)

Skud said:


> In siggy.



Sorry! 
I am on tapatalk.


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, I am sorry, Samsung Galaxy R.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 23, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> Guys, I need an android app which can turn on the packet data for a specific period of time.
> Pls suggest an app !!
> 
> (Actually i want my packet data to turn on automatically at 10 pm and auto turn off at morning 6 am , for downloading files using my free night net usage)
> ...



Try Internet commander.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by anupam_pb
> Guys, I need an android app which can turn on the packet data for a specific period of time.
> Pls suggest an app !!
> 
> (Actually i want my packet data to turn on automatically at 10 pm and auto turn off at morning 6 am , for downloading files using my free night net usage)



Internet commander does not give that feature for free. Suggest some other app. A torrent downloader which can be scheduled will also suffice.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 26, 2012)

My cousin has a Samsung i9070. Seems like it isn't out yet. Should I leak the pictures and specifications?


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you have any doubt that we will answer in affirmative?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2012)

sygeek said:


> My cousin has a Samsung i9070. Seems like it isn't out yet. Should I leak the pictures and specifications?



Should you leak? Heck yes. and make a new thread


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 26, 2012)

sygeek said:


> My cousin has a Samsung i9070. Seems like it isn't out yet. Should I leak the pictures and specifications?



isnt that phone one of the flavours of sgs2


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 27, 2012)

Guys, it seems the official Gingerbread update for the samsung galaxy pop gts5570 is out. When I tried to update my phone using Samsung Kies, it gave error in downloading for 3 times. 4th time, when the download was successful, it got stuck somewhere on the window "installing firmware upgrade components" for almost 90 mins(after which I unplugged my phone). Does it takes so much time to update?? I tried two times with the same result.
Is there any other way to officially update to gingerbread??? I found a method using ODIN but it is not official way of updating(I don't want to brick my phone).

Now I am reinstalling Kies and trying again to see if it works.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2012)

give it to service center. they'll update it.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 27, 2012)

Kies really sucks man!!!!!
I used ODIN method to upgrade and it took just 2 minutes to update to 2.3.6 GB.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 28, 2012)

On roaming, will BSNL internet packs work (e.g Rs 98 recharge) ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 28, 2012)

AFAIK, internet packs & sms packs doesn't work during roaming.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 28, 2012)

Sam said:


> AFAIK, internet packs & sms packs doesn't work during roaming.


GPRS worked fine for me while on roaming. I was using BSNL.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes,BSNL 3g or edge works in roaming too.

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 28, 2012)

Using net without internet pack would be costly on roaming. Better to get a local SIM.

Any idea when Telecom Ministry will launch intercircle MNP ?

BTW what's AFAIK ?

Guys, I need an android app which can turn on the packet data for a specific period of time.
Pls suggest an app !!

(Actually i want my packet data to turn on automatically at 10 pm and auto turn off at morning 6 am , for downloading files using my free night net usage)


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2012)

Put your cursor under AFAIK, and you will know.

Btw, its As Far As I Know.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 28, 2012)

@anupam;
A particular app is mentioned just 5/6 post before yours.


Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 29, 2012)

Samsung copies Apple's design (Iphone to Galaxy Ace) & LG copies Samsung's design (Galaxy Note/SII to Optimus L3 E400)



Spoiler



*st.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/12/01/lg-optimus-l3/gsmarena_001.jpg



i won't say LG copied openly, but it looks very much like Note cut into 4 pieces


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 29, 2012)

@red dragon
Internet Commander did not solve my problem(i have posted it).



> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by *anupam_pb*
> > Guys, I need an android app which can turn on the packet data for a specific period of time.
> > Pls suggest an app !!
> ...


So I again posted my requirements.


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> How to identify a noob andriod user??
> 
> If he doesnt have Titanium Backup....HE IS A





v.Na5h said:


> ..yeah inst it stupid to be afraid of loosing '*virginity*' after 'marriage'
> 
> i mean rooting after the warranty period
> 
> ...


hmm, I can identify noobs by only reading their posts.


----------



## kamal_saran (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys am having a month old Dell xcd35 aka Blade. Now I am getting a spice mi410 aka ideos x6 used for 3 months.@10k so should I sell my blade and buy mi410.I am more into custom roms and overclocking.do please suggest.blade have good community support.but it doesn't support miui and good overclocking, flash due to its v6 CPU.so plz suggest.....


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2012)

Last time I checked the market price of x6 was around 13k. maybe by now it has came down to 10k. I'll not suggest check for used defy or similar mobile. Spice have near pathetic sales service. so it's better to go for some known brand.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 31, 2012)

I sent a 23MB pdf file to my friend's mobile(Wave 525) but its not opening & a message pops up saying "File too large". What's the problem ?


----------



## kalpik (Jan 31, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> I sent a 23MB pdf file to my friend's mobile(Wave 525) but its not opening & a message pops up saying "File too large". What's the problem ?


Maybe the file is too large? :/


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> I sent a 23MB pdf file to my friend's mobile(Wave 525) but its not opening & a message pops up saying "File too large". What's the problem ?



Wave = BADA = all sort of limitations implemented by Samsung


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ BADA can't open a big pdf file.
LOL, at the irony!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2012)

don't want to start OT but if you want to know more check these threads: Shocking Sms storage limit in Wave2. bada limitations.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2012)

kamal_saran said:


> Hey guys am having a month old Dell xcd35 aka Blade. Now I am getting a spice mi410 aka ideos x6 used for 3 months.@10k so should I sell my blade and buy mi410.I am more into custom roms and overclocking.do please suggest.blade have good community support.but it doesn't support miui and good overclocking, flash due to its v6 CPU.so plz suggest.....



If you ever decide to sell your Dell XCD35 I am open for communication. A friend of mine requires a new phone on a low budget. I am trying to get him Android, and will be open for any deal. 

And thanks Sam for those links.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

Guys my father bought a Optimus Net dual with Android 2.3.4 I have a problem now. Cant find the setting to copy sim card contacts


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

Can you see them on contacts list?
Why dont just sync them with your google acount?
I have more than 1500 contacts syncd with my google a/c.
For me it is one of the best things android has to offer.
You can also open contact...menu...import/export...choose import from SIM card(both 1 and 2)
Never seen dual SIM android...but these things seem logical.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a very stupid thing to ask.
Is there any alarm app there in the market which will turn on the phone and start ringing just like good ol Nokia E series(if I set up the alarm and turn off the phone)


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

The problem is aircel GPRS is so very slow that I am having share time just to add a account. Thanks for info though


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2012)

Congo TF  also go to accounts under settings. Untick albums else mobile will sync those also.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

@Sam Thanks. I had done that. But problem is mobile is syncing syncing and just syncing. I opened that Gmail profile from Pc but it showed 0 contacts. 
also I am unable to edit any access points. Need to add a few ports in it. RAM usage is also quite very high.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 1, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> I sent a 23MB pdf file to my friend's mobile(Wave 525) but its not opening & a message pops up saying "File too large". What's the problem ?



What could be done to run the file in wave 525 ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> What could be done to run the file in wave 525 ?



if it cant then it cannot. Try any of the free Pdf readers available on Bada Marketplace. But I feel its highly unlikely the wave can open them.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> What could be done to run the file in wave 525 ?



First, you don't "run" a pdf file. Only executables can be "run".
Second, if you are not able to open the file in any of the free pdf viewers, then you have no other option to first slipt the pdf file in multiple ones, and then opening it one by one.


----------



## noob (Feb 1, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @Sam Thanks. I had done that. But problem is mobile is syncing syncing and just syncing. I opened that Gmail profile from Pc but it showed 0 contacts.
> also I am unable to edit any access points. Need to add a few ports in it. RAM usage is also quite very high.



Dont worry about RAM. Sync should work gr8 even on GPRS. It works for me on Aircel..or do the 1st sync using WiFi if you have crappy GPRS network.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

Guys I just found solution to my problem  
Hadn't clicked the menu button. When I clicked it the options I wanted popped up 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2012)

Facing a weird problem: I have configured the phone to connect to my Home BSNL BB connection over WiFi (it is connecting properly), turned off packet data and through Market settings enabled update over WiFi only. Now whenever I am going to update my apps, it is turning on Packet data automatically and using it instead of WiFi. What's wrong?


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

When you turn on the wifi,the data connection should be disabled by default(you dont have to disable it yourself)

Turn off auto update for market apps.
It will work.


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2012)

OK thanks, looks like its working. 

Any screen capture app which is free and doesn't need root access?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2012)

shootme. get it from xda. they have dedicated thread for this app.


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2012)

Downloaded from XDA. Asking for root access.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, ShootMe needs root access. Sorry for late reply, since I saw your query long before but not able to reply!! 
One of the major requirement for me to root my phone was to install this app! 

@Sam: That's what you got for not playing with the phone BEFORE you rooted it!!


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2012)

Now give me an alternative.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2012)

Screen Capture Shortcut Free (only works on Galaxy S, SII & Tab). may work on your mobile too.



Skud said:


> Downloaded from XDA. Asking for root access.



ah, forgot that it needs root. 



Vyom said:


> @Sam: That's what you got for not playing with the phone BEFORE you rooted it!!



yes, i rooted my mobile within first month


----------



## red dragon (Feb 2, 2012)

Skud said:


> OK thanks, looks like its working.
> 
> Any screen capture app which is free and doesn't need root access?



 You can capture screenshot with simultaneous press on home and power button.
If the task manager comes up,press the back button without releasing the home button..now press and hold the power button again once you release the power button you will be able to hear the shutter sound.

Try a few times...
It will work!


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> Screen Capture Shortcut Free (only works on Galaxy S, SII & Tab). may work on your mobile too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






red dragon said:


> You can capture screenshot with simultaneous press on home and power button.
> If the task manager comes up,press the back button without releasing the home button..now press and hold the power button again once you release the power button you will be able to hear the shutter sound.
> 
> Try a few times...
> It will work!




Both work!!!  Thank you guys.


----------



## ulysses (Feb 2, 2012)

I have Nexus One, Nexus-s andthe  latest Galaxy Nexus too. (now wifey using nexus-s and child using nexus one) 
None rooted.
Galaxy Nexus with 4.02 ICS (official) now has native screen shot capabiity.

*i39.tinypic.com/10xvpjo.png
*i39.tinypic.com/2rzqhdf.png


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2012)

^^ Now that is a one helluva theme!! Looks beautiful!!


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2012)

Alleged Images of Galaxy S III Emerge - Softpedia


*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Alleged-Images-of-Galaxy-S-III-Emerge-2.jpg

What's that curvy screen meant for?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2012)

i really doubt its a Samsung production mobile. more like a concept. jelly screen?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2012)

^^ Maybe it's flexible!?
States the quoted article!!


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2012)

@sam: Only time will tell. 

And what the thing behind that flexible screen? Heard this first time!


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2012)

The article also states, in the end, it may just end with a hoax! :/


----------



## red dragon (Feb 2, 2012)

ulysses said:


> Galaxy Nexus with 4.02 ICS (official) now has native screen shot capabiity.



GS2 and GSR have this capability even in GB(no root or app needed)
You just need to know few,very basic workarounds.
Everyone loves to hate TW,no one bothers to give Samsung little credit for these little but brilliant things.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 3, 2012)

Is there any ICS ROM available for Galaxy SL i9003?


----------



## Neo (Feb 3, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> Is there any ICS ROM available for Galaxy SL i9003?



You can try EXPERIMENTAL CM9 4.0.3 Alpha 2 - DEV ONLY! 
But its not recommended as it is still in an Alpha stage, but you can try if you just want a taste of ICS.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 3, 2012)

^^ I knew that but that was development ROM and they mentioned that CALL, messages will not work. Is that true?


----------



## Neo (Feb 4, 2012)

^^You havnt checked the link, have you?
Everything is working except camera and usb storage in that ROM. So calls, messages etc. are fine.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2012)

*androidos.in/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/HTC-ICS-phone-1.jpg*androidos.in/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/HTC-ICS-phone-4.jpg

HTC Incredible 3?


----------



## Neo (Feb 10, 2012)

^^what do you expect?? Same old HTC?


----------



## ashintomson (Feb 11, 2012)

hey i installed a third party dialer now i wnt to make tht my default dialer how to change it ?? pls help


----------



## himanshu1114 (Feb 11, 2012)

Go to setting-manage applications.
Select dialer app(default) scroll down and choose clear defaults.
Now to home and open dialer it will ask you which app to use and under it checkbox would be present.Check it and select third party dialer.
Now its default dialer..

Hope it helped you..


----------



## Neo (Feb 11, 2012)

^^open the contacts . Select any contact and make a call. Dialog box appears. Tick ' Use by default for this action ' checkbox. Now select your newly installed dialer which you want to be default and you are done.


----------



## ashintomson (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks guys .. ^^


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 12, 2012)

Guys, I recently updated my Galaxy pop to GB 2.3.6 and now phone sometimes becomes very sluggish. You swipe the unlock gesture and it takes approx 0.5-1 seconds to unlock and show the home screen. Open the log and takes 2 seconds to do. 
How to speed up the phone? Free internal memory is 33 MB. I m just 3-4 weeks into this android world, so help me.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ backup everything and do a factory reset.

Good news for Optimus Net users/owners/potential future buyers 

ICS for Optimus Net


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 14, 2012)

Is there any way to backup contacts in google account ..
Rightnow my contacts are in phone memory


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> Is there any way to backup contacts in google account ..
> Rightnow my contacts are in phone memory



go to settings>Account & sync>Add Account>Google>log in> select what to sync.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 14, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> Is there any way to backup contacts in google account ..
> Rightnow my contacts are in phone memory



Dude! That's the wrong question. Correct question is, "What I CAN'T backup in my android phone."

And the answer to that is, "Nothing"!

Yeah... following are the ways you can take a backup of things in an Android:
*Contact *-> Through Google Sync, using inbuilt sync mechanism.
*Messages *-> Though SMS Backup+, which syncs all your messages on the cloud of Google very easily.
*Call Logs* -> Same as above ^^
*Apps you download from market* -> It already is backed up and can be seen by logging onto market.android.com and can be downloaded on any other device.
*Pictures and Videos* -> Just setup a Google Plus app, turn Instant Upload On, and watch as all the pics gets synced on albums in Picassal online! (Obviously, it remains private to you, until you feel the need to share it.)

You can go as far as backing up the whole Android OS (called ROM) onto your card using custom recoveries!


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Dude! That's the wrong question. Correct question is, "What I CAN'T backup in my android phone."
> 
> And the answer to that is, "Nothing"!
> 
> ...




Thanx that was a great explanation







Sam said:


> go to settings>Account & sync>Add Account>Google>log in> select what to sync.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 16, 2012)

Problem 1:
I use seal for locking some of my apps using pattern. But after i updated my device using Samsung update to Android 2.3.6, seal is not working. It is shown as enabled but no lock screen appears when i open the locked apps. Any solution ??
Is there any other app like seal ?

Problem 2:
I'm unable to view a 18 MB pdf in my mobile. I've tried both Documents to go & Quickoffice. But i'm able to open a 24 MB pdf file. What could the problem be ?
Quickoffice just goes on loading the file whereas doc to go opens the file in bluish colour.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 16, 2012)

Solution 1: app knows its sealed but maybe OS doesn't know the app is sealed. try hard reset.

Solution 2: will test it on my mobile. BTW, try this: Kingsoft Office


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 17, 2012)

How can i backup my apps ?


----------



## kbar1 (Feb 17, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> How can i backup my apps ?



Read vyom s post above. If you don't trust google, then you can use titanium backup (needs root access).


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2012)

titanium backups app but many time fails to restore them.


----------



## ashintomson (Feb 17, 2012)

how can i hide application shortcuts frm menu ??


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 17, 2012)

Smart App protector works well.

Kingsoft Office is even worse than quckoffice. It crashes while opening the 24MB file & opens the 18MB pdf is bluish colour.



ashintomson said:


> how can i hide application shortcuts frm menu ??



I'm using *GoLauncher EX*. After *applying* it go to menu then options. There is an hide app option.

Otherwise you can use *Hide it pro* & use its hide app feature(needs rooted phone)


----------



## Neo (Feb 17, 2012)

^^ havn't you tried adobe reader?


----------



## ashintomson (Feb 17, 2012)

:/ i dont lik go launcher n my phone is nt rooted... is thr any other application??


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2012)

i think most launchers allow this. so try LauncherPro, ADWLauncher, etc.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi all .
Can anybody tel me what do SNS mean ...it is of consuming 14mb in my phone memory
And what will happen if i clear its data


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2012)

What is SNS on Android? | ChaCha


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 17, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> What is SNS on Android? | ChaCha



what if i dete the data in it????


----------



## noob (Feb 17, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> what if i dete the data in it????



nothing will happen


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 17, 2012)

noob said:


> nothing will happen



nice .... just freed up 15 mb of useless data now i can install moron test 2


----------



## Neo (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow! Jelly Bean is due June 11 according to rumours.

 Can't wait to see what will be new. 

On the other hand, isn't google releasing new Android versions very fast? I mean, till now ICS was also very new. Galaxy nexus was launched in somewhere November, and now again. WTH?:what:


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2012)

> We'll have to wait and see about that. For now we are circling *June 27* on our calendars - it's the day when the Google I/O developer event begins and if an Android 5.0 Jelly Bean announcement is to happen in Q2 - that will certainly be the place.



GSMArena

we won't see this before August-Spetember, if our Google keeps support for slow hardware. 6 month release cycle.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 18, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> Is there any way to backup contacts in google account ..
> Rightnow my contacts are in phone memory



you can use mighty text to save your contacts in pc, a pc app also needed.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 18, 2012)

Royal_Tarun said:


> ^^ havn't you tried adobe reader?



The 18MB file opens in my PC in adobe reader. I will download adobe reader & try.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2012)

Any good PDF reader for Android?
I tried beam reader and it was awesome. Sadly it was 10 day trial..


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 18, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Any good PDF reader for Android?
> I tried beam reader and it was awesome. Sadly it was 10 day trial..



Try Quickoffice or Adobe Reader


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 18, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Any good PDF reader for Android?
> I tried beam reader and it was awesome. Sadly it was 10 day trial..



I am using ez pdf reader, reads all kind of pdf. But its paid, bought it in 10 cents promo


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 18, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Any good PDF reader for Android?
> I tried beam reader and it was awesome. Sadly it was 10 day trial..



Adobe Reader is best. Opens all pdf


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Any good PDF reader for Android?
> I tried beam reader and it was awesome. Sadly it was 10 day trial..



thinkfree office. grab it for free. it is the one bundled with the LG Optimus One. someone extracted the apk. just install and activate it. not sure if it'll work on other mobiles.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2012)

See what I found... Does this vehicle of James Bond, reminds of something? 



Spoiler



*www.hbosouthasia.com/uploads/feb12/poster/die_another_day.png


----------



## Neo (Feb 20, 2012)

He fought in an Android.:what:


----------



## Neo (Feb 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> GSMArena
> 
> we won't see this before August-Spetember, if our Google keeps support for slow hardware. 6 month release cycle.



The source says that it will be a dual boot with Chrome OS. WOW!
Do you think our device will be supported?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> The source says that it will be a dual boot with Chrome OS. WOW!
> Do you think our device will be supported?



i better dual boot with Meego or Debian if it supports. We already have multiboot. 

With ChromeOS, the whole OS will be server based = GPRS/WiFi on all the time = battery drained in 10-12hrs  not impressed



Vyom said:


> See what I found... Does this vehicle of James Bond, reminds of something?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Android with guns


----------



## Neo (Feb 21, 2012)

^^I was wondering why hasn't 
anyone ported OSes like Meego etc. to our device till now.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2012)

lack of apps, dead project, and maybe system requirements are high.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 21, 2012)

^ and also lack of dev support


----------



## Neo (Feb 22, 2012)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> ^ and also lack of dev support



That is what I asked.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 22, 2012)

Its because there is no initiative.. like google or apple constantly working on it, opening opportunities for everyone to participate


----------



## Skud (Feb 22, 2012)

Found something interesting:-

Borderlands 2 for Android?


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 22, 2012)

I started using Zynga Poker on my phone it works but the hand strength metre is not visible, I have enabled it from settings still nothing. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 22, 2012)

kicks a** in PC. in a 4" screen, i won't be surprised if player thrashes his mobile after the first play though


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 22, 2012)

No man everything else is good, there are no lags or slow response. Hand strength metre is the only thing bugging me.


----------



## Skud (Feb 22, 2012)

Has anybody used Sweeterhome? It almost looks and feels like the Rainmeter of Android.


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 24, 2012)

Anybody not using Box yet, time to get started. Box is offering 50 gb instead of 12 gb till 23, March.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2012)

no box app for windows.


----------



## Neo (Feb 24, 2012)

Use CX instead , 10 GB With app for all platform.


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 24, 2012)

Box.net website is there, which is accessible from anywhere.


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 25, 2012)

waiting for google drive ...


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 25, 2012)

I have just 16 mb/160 mb phone memory left, unable to write texts. I have cleared cache for now but it will be back again, what should I do? Is there anyway to move apps from internal memory to SD card?


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 26, 2012)

App2SD


----------



## sameer.pur (Feb 26, 2012)

@rahl_c,   what's your device? You can use any App/Data 2 SD scripts and use a partition on your SD card for app installation.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 26, 2012)

Even if there is Box foe Windows  , I will continue using Dropbox.

 @Rahul just move the apps to sd card. You should get a good ammouny of safe free


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 26, 2012)

I already did that using Titanium backup, then 30 MB was free. But now cache and data generated and is eating up 14 MB from the precious phone memory. I clear it up, its fine for few days but its back again. Cant I just move the cache location for apps to SD card?


----------



## R2K (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm a noob when it comes to android and I'm planing to purchase a android based phone soon. Can somebody tell me if it is possible to install apps in the phone connecting it to PC with USB and thereby using internet available in the PC for downloading and installation. (I have no wifi here and 3G is freaking expensive


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes. There is an option in menu where you need to enable unknown sources. Check that.  Just transfer apps to the SD card from phone and enjoy


----------



## Vyom (Feb 26, 2012)

You won't be able to utilize broadband's internet to download apps on mobile if you want to use Market. Since Android doesn't provide that (yet). Zune does in WP7 btw.

But if you download .apk file (which is setup file for Android), then you can then transfer the .apk to phone and install.


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 26, 2012)

Vyom said:


> You won't be able to utilize broadband's internet to download apps on mobile if you want to use Market. Since Android doesn't provide that (yet). Zune does in WP7 btw.
> 
> But if you download .apk file (which is setup file for Android), then you can then transfer the .apk to phone and install.



Read somewhere that there is a extension for chrome PC to download the apk from market


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ you mean this: *[How to] Download Android apps to your PC from Android Market*


----------



## Vyom (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ yeah... it's would be really a good extension, if it existed! 
Yups that's right. Turns out the author of the extension took it down, cause he believed this extension was causing piracy and stuff, which he didn't expected. 

It's sad.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2012)

do a bit of googling. maybe someone have that extension backed up.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, I did googled, and came up with a page on XDA. Guess what? The page also links to the same page of the developer of the extension! :S

BUT.... here's the good part. The dev have stated that he will work on the version of the extension, which do not have the ability to download paid apps!! 

Here's the quote,


> Update 02/27: Ok, you won. I’m working on new version that disables ability to download paid apps ( not completely ). I know bad people will find another way to make it work again, but I don’t mind. It will be released in the next 1-2 days. Please be patient.
> 
> Remember, this is the offical APK Downloader page. Do not download it from other sites. I’m not guarantee that they’re safe to use.
> 
> ...



HELL YEAH!!


----------



## Neo (Feb 27, 2012)

Reverse tethering can also be used to share PC's broadband connection with android mobile.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 27, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> Reverse tethering can also be used to share PC's broadband connection with android mobile.



Can you explain how


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2012)

Vyom said:


> BUT.... here's the good part. The dev have stated that he will work on the version of the extension, which do not have the ability to download paid apps!!



so previously it was possible to download paid apps?  damn i missed a golden chance 



Blue Ripazah said:


> Can you explain how



Google. there are many articles on this. In case you are too lazy to google also, have a look at this: Android Reverse Tethering &  Perfect reverse tethering for lg optimus one on windows


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 28, 2012)

First of all, I tried a lot of reverse tethering, but none of it worked. But there is a rumor that new sense has inbuilt reverse tethering feature, but I am not sure about it. 

there are several sites including warez sites, where you can get cracked version of paid apps and also free apps apk file. but not from market, for authenticated download you need to have gprs/3g/wifi connection in your mobile. 

There is one extension chrome to phone where you can share any link or notes from pc, but not files. btwn many apps works with internet, so for full use of android, you need to have internet connection in your mobile

Now about the cache, you cant transfer cache to sd card, cause that impractical, however you can install android assistant or similar app to make widget, to free your cache with one click


----------



## R2K (Feb 28, 2012)

Finally Purchased a Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S yesterday. I have to admit that things are way too different from my nokia 5800 Xm and nokia 5530 Xm. But I couldn't find any lag in the android phone as many here were complaining. Maybe its because I'm used to the awesome lag  that came pre-bundled with my nokia phones. Or maybe its because of the 1.4 Ghz processor. 
Only problems that I could find were
1.Although it is ridiculously slim the phone is pretty large due to its 4.2 inch screen. I couldn't find a pouch for it because of that. Also difficult to carry in the pocket
2.Wifi seems pretty weak. But I have not played with it much.
3.It managed to burn a considerably large hole in my pocket 

BTW suggest some must have softwares for the phone. Also sites that provide info on the phone/android stuff will be great.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ Congratulations R2K for the new phone!!  

Check out this post for a list of must have apps:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/137998-must-have-favourite-android-apps-2.html#post1563659

Or head to my blog for the same entry with direct links to the market:
Thoughts of my Winding mind: The Must Have Android Apps

Enjoy!!


----------



## pinku1993 (Feb 28, 2012)

R2K said:


> Finally Purchased a Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S yesterday. I have to admit that things are way too different from my nokia 5800 Xm and nokia 5530 Xm. But I couldn't find any lag in the android phone as many here were complaining. Maybe its because I'm used to the awesome lag  that came pre-bundled with my nokia phones. Or maybe its because of the 1.4 Ghz processor.
> Only problems that I could find were
> 1.Although it is ridiculously slim the phone is pretty large due to its 4.2 inch screen. I couldn't find a pouch for it because of that. Also difficult to carry
> 2.Wifi seems pretty weak. But I have not played with it much.
> ...



Arc S doesn't have any problems on Wi-Fi .. test it once.. 
 .. Yeah Nokia phones do come with loads of lag bundled..  ..

There were some other alternatives at your budget.. But I personally think that Arc S is the sexiest (in terms of looks) Droid available in the Indian market

There are loads of apps availabel in the Android Market.. Just stay for some time in the Android Market you will get huge bunch of app's.. Don miss the games .. esp.. Angry Birds .. a must for the Android's ..  

You would like to visit on AndroidZoom and Androidapps.in  ..


----------



## KDroid (Feb 28, 2012)

LG Optimus Net P690 vs HTC Explorer. Which is better?


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ HTC Explorer of course, and its available for rs 7999


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ where so cheap?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2012)

At this link and after using discount voucher code- RECHARGE


----------



## KDroid (Feb 28, 2012)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> ^^ HTC Explorer of course, and its available for rs 7999



Yeah, Why? Detailed reasons. Want to explain it a friend of mine.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

If you can find Explorer so cheap and it also comes with a slightly better processor (don't go by clockspeed here) then its a definite buy.

only negative points in case of Explorer are: Sense UI is really heavy and this eats up internal memory (not ram, ram is plenty). also no autofocus in camera. lastly, the bootloader is locked so unless your friend want to try custom rom, he needn't worry about this.



thetechfreak said:


> At this link and after using discount voucher code- RECHARGE



thanks for the link


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 28, 2012)

guys, is it possible to play Xvid, X264, MKV videos on a sub 10k Android mobile?(XCD35 or Moto FireXT)
or even the baseline windows 7.5 mobile?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2012)

funkysourav said:


> guys, is it possible to play Xvid, X264, MKV videos on a sub 10k Android mobile?(XCD35 or Moto FireXT)
> or even the baseline windows 7.5 mobile?


This might help you?
*www.xda-developers.com/android/play-divx-xvid-h-264-and-more-on-your-android-device-with-rockplayer

BTW my Android had an option to download an official xvid app. Haven't got it yet but it's there.  I use Lg Optimus Net Dual sim.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> If you can find Explorer so cheap and it also comes with a slightly better processor (don't go by clockspeed here) then its a definite buy.
> 
> only negative points in case of Explorer are: Sense UI is really heavy and this eats up internal memory (not ram, ram is plenty). also no autofocus in camera. lastly, the bootloader is locked so unless your friend want to try custom rom, he needn't worry about this.
> 
> ...



About bootloader, it might not be a problem, since HTC serially unlocking all its bootloader


----------



## sameer.pur (Feb 29, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> I already did that using Titanium backup, then 30 MB was free. But now cache and data generated and is eating up 14 MB from the precious phone memory. I clear it up, its fine for few days but its back again. Cant I just move the cache location for apps to SD card?


Is your phone rooted? Do you have CWM? If yes, it will have option to partition your SD card and then that Ext4 partition can be used for 'Data' partition of your device. You will need App2SD/Data2SD script, which will move all apps, cache and data files to that partition but it will still appear as internal memory.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 29, 2012)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> About bootloader, it might not be a problem, since HTC serially unlocking all its bootloader



check terms & conditions. you can't claim warranty for bricked mobile.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 29, 2012)

I am having a slight problem with my Optimus Net dual SIM running Android 2.3.4

The problem isthat uninstalling apps doesnt free phpne memory. i had a total of 50mb used in phone memory. then I deleted a 8 mb app stored entirely on phone. but that didnt seem to have any impact on memory usage 
There was neither memory freed up or used up


----------



## Vyom (Feb 29, 2012)

^^ Two possibilities:

1. The app was already on card.
2. Cache memory is not empty.

If your phone is rooted, try cleaning cache, by *CacheCleaner NG*.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> check terms & conditions. you can't claim warranty for bricked mobile.



isn't that for all devices running on android?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 29, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Two possibilities:
> 
> 1. The app was already on card.
> 2. Cache memory is not empty.
> ...



Thanks for reply. Device is not rooted. Will post when I root it. Thanks again


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 29, 2012)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> isn't that for all devices running on android?



yes. if service center finds out that your mobile was bricked cause of trying some unofficial way of doing stuff, then no warranty but you can always give them the excuse of you trying to update using their PC suite (which sucks always & mess things up). but in case of HTC, even to try rooting you must sign a petition that you won't claim warranty in case mobile stops working. i don't know the detailed terms but its something like that. Same for many others also, like Asus if i remember.


----------



## R2K (Mar 1, 2012)

Can somebody tell how much data bandwidth will be used roughly if we check twitter feed with twitter app one time using 2g/3g on an android phone. I know it is a stupid question bu t just curious.


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 1, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> Is your phone rooted? Do you have CWM? If yes, it will have option to partition your SD card and then that Ext4 partition can be used for 'Data' partition of your device. You will need App2SD/Data2SD script, which will move all apps, cache and data files to that partition but it will still appear as internal memory.


Yes its rooted, I found a batch function in titanium backup-clear cache it helped a lot now its 24/160. No annoying notifications, is your method safe? I already had near brick experience once, cannot risk it!


----------



## Neo (Mar 1, 2012)

R2K said:


> Can somebody tell how much data bandwidth will be used roughly if we check twitter feed with twitter app one time using 2g/3g on an android phone. I know it is a stupid question bu t just curious.



Not more than 500kb, IMO.


----------



## Neo (Mar 1, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> Yes its rooted, I found a batch function in titanium backup-clear cache it helped a lot now its 24/160. No annoying notifications, is your method safe? I already had near brick experience once, cannot risk it!



Everything in this world is risky.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 1, 2012)

Guys does anyone know of an app which has News ticker flashing news without me having to open the app. Maybe something like widget?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2012)

^^ Never used one. But this looks promising: *market.android.com/details?id=jp.n...W5maW5pdHkubmV3c2ZsYXNoLmdlbmVyYWwuaW5kaWEiXQ
Do tell us your review.


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 2, 2012)

R2K said:


> Can somebody tell how much data bandwidth will be used roughly if we check twitter feed with twitter app one time using 2g/3g on an android phone. I know it is a stupid question bu t just curious.



It takes me ~10 mb, for both fb and twitter. I open lots of images in fb.

A question - Is it ok to keep data enabled all the time? I am not concerned about battery life, does this reduce handset life? Its just enabled and there is no send-receive activity.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> A question - Is it ok to keep data enabled all the time? I am not concerned about battery life, does this reduce handset life? Its just enabled and there is no send-receive activity.


I keep the data enabled 24 hours. For me being connected all the time was the primary reason for buying an Android phone.
And I don't think it has any impact on its "life". 
Data works on your regular network signals. So IMO to the phone to use data it doesn't have to incur any special resources..
So cheers...


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 2, 2012)

^Ok, good to know. Any idea how much difference does it make in battery life? My phone already require charging daily, its LG Optimus Net.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2012)

^^ Even I charge my Optimus One daily. But it survives at least 2 days if I don't use it much and also turn off the data.

Haven't cared to find out how much exact battery life suffers due to data. I think you can give us some benchmarks!!


----------



## Skud (Mar 2, 2012)

2-3 in Galaxy R with data turned off and 1 hour of WiFi usage. 1-1.5 days with data turned on. Guess its pretty standard.


----------



## R2K (Mar 2, 2012)

Is there any better file manager app for android better than astro ?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2012)

R2K said:


> Is there any better file manager app for android better than astro ?



Better than Astro?? Hmm. That's a tough one.
I don't think there exists such a thing!

But if you are looking for alternatives to Astro, there's File Manager and Root Browser, which is both for rooted and non-rooted device btw.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2012)

R2K said:


> Is there any better file manager app for android better than astro ?



if you want a very basic file manager, IO file manager else try ES file manager.


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 2, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Haven't cared to find out how much exact battery life suffers due to data. I think you can give us some benchmarks!!


I dont see much difference, charged in morning battery, still 61 % left.


----------



## Neo (Mar 2, 2012)

Root Explorer is the best.:thumbup:


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 2, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> Yes its rooted, I found a batch function in titanium backup-clear cache it helped a lot now its 24/160. No annoying notifications, is your method safe? I already had near brick experience once, cannot risk it!


What's your device?
Sorry, saw your post later. 
Do you have any custom kernels installed? App2SD is risky, but it may only cause data loss in some cases. No hard-brick issues. Although app2SD script may depend upon your device model. Check on xda-developers in your device's section for more information. 

Edit: Just checked, on xda your device doesn't have a dedicated section, so any chances of finding a good guide/tutorials are slim. There is a beta CM7.2 port though, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 2, 2012)

^Its LG Optimus Net P690, I dont have anything custom installed. I am pretty satisfied with original LG ROM.


----------



## R2K (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm looking for a twitter client for my android device. Which app do you guys think is best when it comes to twitter. BTW I'm looking for an app that doesn't show ad as a part of it


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 3, 2012)

^Try tweetdeck or twitter for android, all other free clients show ads.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 3, 2012)

Do we need anti virus in android phone?
I had avast mobile security and uninstalled just now.I needed more performance.


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 3, 2012)

^Avast dont use much resources, ~8 mb RAM in background. It has anti-theft which can be really helpful.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Mar 4, 2012)

I use lookout, I also Downloaded cereberus, few days ago, when they were giving out lifetime licence


----------



## R2K (Mar 6, 2012)

Are mobile security softwares for android of any use ?
My Sony ericcson Arc S came preinstalled with McAfee Mobile Security  and I was thinking whether to keep it or not.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2012)

R2K said:


> Are mobile security softwares for android of any use ?



yes. if you think you are getting more battery life, they can be put to good use 

else you can lock your mobile is stolen, etc in case of avast (same for McAfee too i guess)


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 6, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys does anyone know of an app which has News ticker flashing news without me having to open the app. Maybe something like widget?



Any suggestions folks?


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 6, 2012)

^Don't know about any such widget/app but I can help you code one yourself if you want..


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2012)

So, Google is rolling out Google Play today, an upgrade to Android Market. The one's who are connected will automatically get the update.

At least I am liking the icon of google play better than that of the market!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice 

Will definitely update as soon as it comes


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ Oops.. what I meant was it updates as soon as you try to open Android Market. When you will open it you will be greeted to accept the EULA for Google Play, and after you click OK, it will update. 
Android market app will get uninstalled, and will be replaced by, "Play Store"!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for info Vyom. Any idea you got on download size? Lets see how it is.

I ask as my GPRS is so slow downloading is possible only in Early morning or late at night. Blame the Aircel guys for this


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2012)

i hope it can be downloaded as a separate app.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2012)

@thetechfreak: Even I am on 2G, and I didn't even came to know when the update occurred. I think it's damn small update! (I guess)

@Sam: I think it's NOT!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2012)

3.6Mb. updated as well as downloaded to be integrated into my rom. but the damn thing is, trebucket launcher's default shortcut to google market is rendered useless. You click it, nothing happens.

btw any speed gain when launching market on 2G? from launch till the apps appear? i am on WiFi so can't test.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ Of course the shortcut will be rendered useless. As I told before, the app is uninstalled, and then new one is installed. Which also explains the disappearance of market app shortcut from my home screen! 

And, I have not experienced any "speed gains", looks like just names have been changed. Since even the UI of market is the same!


----------



## Neo (Mar 7, 2012)

Atleast they should have changed the UI.  Speed is also the same. Its takes years to open up. :'(
Also, I think it will be available as a separate app, maybe on XDA.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ already available.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Mar 8, 2012)

guys, few apps are available in google play for $0.49 that is Rs 24.50. and for 7 days 1 game will be sold for 50% off. have a look.

But the best thing is all getjar gold apps are for free, those included some good apps and also most of the google play promotional apps


----------



## R2K (Mar 8, 2012)

Any photo editing apps that has the capability of cropping, Increasing or decreasing levels/ brightness/contrast of pics etc. Basically I'm looking for a mini photoshop  for android here. I have already tried photoshop for android and its a piece of $h!t.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2012)

^^ Top 6 Photo-Editing And Sharing Apps For Android | Redmond Pie


----------



## Neo (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg. Apps selling for Rs. 12.45. Let the hype begin.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 9, 2012)

Found out today that the accuweather widget in my galaxy note conflicts with the facebook uploader service of the facebook app..when the service is running accuweather fails to connect internet.


----------



## Skud (Mar 10, 2012)

New Study Suggests Most Android Anti-Virus Apps Aren’t Effective [Updates]


*main.makeuseoflimited.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/androidantivirus1.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 10, 2012)

@Skud yes. I too have never beleived in a mobile antivirus. Some maybe effective but most are not.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 10, 2012)

never used any antivirus in any mobile i have owned. only installed Avast in my android to test the UI. uninstalled next day as it was just an unnecessary burden for my cell.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2012)

@sam recently I had bought SGS2 the G-model. It seems to hang often. Do you have any suggestions? Also can I play 3-D content on this?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2012)

hmmm, check for update. or if you have updated, then time to do a factory restore. anyway ICS update will arrive soon for the G version as ICS update is already announced for Non-G. it has not started seeding yet.


----------



## Neo (Mar 12, 2012)

Is there even a need of an antivirus for mobile?? I mean, have you ever faced a virus in your mobile?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 12, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> Is there even a need of an antivirus for mobile?? I mean, have you ever faced a virus in your mobile?



Not really. If you dont install apps from shady websites or dont do mobile banking I dont think you need it.


----------



## R2K (Mar 13, 2012)

My Sony Ericsson Xperia arc S came preloaded with a bunch of crapwares which looks like its kinda impossible to uninstall. Since I'm new to android I'm not confident about rooting it and going with custom roms. ( Atleast not for now ) Is there anyway I can atleast hide these icons from app list/screen atleast.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 13, 2012)

R2K said:


> My Sony Ericsson Xperia arc S came preloaded with a bunch of crapwares which looks like its kinda impossible to uninstalled. Since I'm new to android I'm not confident about rooting it and going with custom roms. ( Atleast not for now ) Is there anyway I can atleast hide these icons from app list/screen atleast.


Use a custom launcher (like GO Launcher) and hide the icons.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 13, 2012)

Now that ICS is available for GS-2, has anyone tried upgrading their GS-2 device to Android 4.0 ICS?


----------



## R2K (Mar 13, 2012)

Did you guys install / use any cache cleaning app in your android device. Which cache cleaning app do you guys recommend.



kalpik said:


> Use a custom launcher (like GO Launcher) and hide the icons.



Installed Go launcher and it does the job. Thank you


----------



## kalpik (Mar 13, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Now that ICS is available for GS-2, has anyone tried upgrading their GS-2 device to Android 4.0 ICS?


Running ICS on my SGS2 since over a month now


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 13, 2012)

R2K said:


> Did you guys install / use any cache cleaning app in your android device. Which cache cleaning app do you guys recommend.



1tap cleaner for everyday use. it has a nag screen whenever you launch it but is fast & cleans all leftover files.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 13, 2012)

kalpik said:


> Running ICS on my SGS2 since over a month now



Keep on dreaming fool. ICS has been recently released for SGS2


----------



## kalpik (Mar 13, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Keep on dreaming fool. ICS has been recently released for SGS2


Err.. You're clearly not aware of things such as leaks, and CM9. Next time, do your research before calling someone a fool :/


----------



## Skud (Mar 13, 2012)

Sam said:


> 1tap cleaner for everyday use. it has a nag screen whenever you launch it but is fast & cleans all leftover files.



+1. It's very good, has a default cleaner too. Makes the task wee bit easier.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 13, 2012)

kalpik said:


> Running ICS on my SGS2 since over a month now





maverick786us said:


> ICS has been recently released for SGS2



Is this available for the G-Version as well if so where from can I download?
Also guys I have LG Optimus net how do I install apps on my SD Card? I have installed just 4-5 apps and now I see error coming not sufficient space. Maybe I need to get a way to install apps on SD Card.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 13, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Is this available for the G-Version as well if so where from can I download?


No, not for the I9100G I'm afraid


----------



## masterkd (Mar 13, 2012)

Suddenly my phone battery usage has been increase..after checking what i see is android core systems has been eating too much power(50%)..any idea how to save power??


----------



## kalpik (Mar 13, 2012)

masterkd said:


> Suddenly my phone battery usage has been increase..after checking what i see is android core systems has been eating too much power(50%)..any idea how to save power??


Install Better Battery Stats, and check for wakelocks.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 13, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Keep on dreaming fool. ICS has been recently released for SGS2


My phone is not gonna get ICS update, (hell there wasn't even GB)
but yet i am on 4.0.3, thanks to Custom ROM developers.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 13, 2012)

kalpik said:


> Err.. You're clearly not aware of things such as leaks, and CM9. Next time, do your research before calling someone a fool :/



I did a lot research on this thing. I have pointedThis link clearly says "Android 4.0 ICS update is now seeding for Samsung Galaxy S II"


----------



## kalpik (Mar 13, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> I did a lot research on this thing. I have pointedThis link clearly says "Android 4.0 ICS update is now seeding for Samsung Galaxy S II"


Your "researching" skills are lame then :/ Google for cyanogenmod 9 :/


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 13, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Also guys I have LG Optimus net how do I install apps on my SD Card? I have installed just 4-5 apps and now I see error coming not sufficient space. Maybe I need to get a way to install apps on SD Card.



ask this question in the Optimus One thread, others will guide you better in this. you can use App2SD but i have no idea how to configure it. haven't used it yet.



masterkd said:


> Suddenly my phone battery usage has been increase..after checking what i see is android core systems has been eating too much power(50%)..any idea how to save power??





kalpik said:


> Install Better Battery Stats, and check for wakelocks.



@masterkd, get the app from XDA Forum. Same app is paid one is market.



maverick786us said:


> I did a lot research on this thing. I have pointedThis link clearly says "Android 4.0 ICS update is now seeding for Samsung Galaxy S II"



(official) ICS for S2 has leaked so many times that S2 users have lost track of it. I feel these leaks are deliberate so as always to allow user to check for stability and bugs.


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 14, 2012)

Off topic - Can anyone please list the apps that can be removed from ROM without any harm?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 14, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> Off topic - Can anyone please list the apps that can be removed from ROM without any harm?


That actually depends on your phone and your ROM.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 14, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> Off topic - Can anyone please list the apps that can be removed from ROM without any harm?



Here you go: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/153708-guide-faq-decrapify-your-android.html


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 14, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Keep on dreaming fool. ICS has been recently released for SGS2



Let me google that for you


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Here you go: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/153708-guide-faq-decrapify-your-android.html



not mobile specific so no mention of crapwares that can be removed from stock rom of any particular mobile.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 14, 2012)

^^Well, it just gives a fair idea. I guess.


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 14, 2012)

^Yes it does, got 30 mb free space now.


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 16, 2012)

Android 2.3, Galaxy S2

the default music player or any other free music player is not reading mp3 files in SD Card. It reads when in internal storage but not in SD Card.

Also the photo gallery does not show all the pics in the storage. Is there any maximum limit for this.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 16, 2012)

^Hmm.. weird, I will check on my dad's S2, he doesn't use a sd card as of now.
Pics should also show up.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> Android 2.3, Galaxy S2
> 
> the default music player or any other free music player is not reading mp3 files in SD Card. It reads when in internal storage but not in SD Card.
> 
> Also the photo gallery does not show all the pics in the storage. Is there any maximum limit for this.



i too had the same problem last year. card won't get recognized once i rebooted. i had to reboot, unmount remount several times. format too didn't help. ended up getting a new memory card and till now no problem.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 16, 2012)

@Sam you still didn't reply to my query about whether I can  can play 3D or not on SGS2?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 16, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> Android 2.3, Galaxy S2
> 
> the default music player or any other free music player is not reading mp3 files in SD Card. It reads when in internal storage but not in SD Card.
> 
> Also the photo gallery does not show all the pics in the storage. Is there any maximum limit for this.



It's definitely the card problem, if NO player is able to read the mp3 files.

The unavailability of all the photos in photo gallery is also probably due to the card problem.

Have you checked if the phone is able to read the card at all in the first place? Check it by using a file manager like Astro, whether the contents of the card is shown or not!

Ok, read the Sam's reply later. 
So, probably the card is just damaged!


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 16, 2012)

Vyom said:


> It's definitely the card problem, if NO player is able to read the mp3 files.
> 
> The unavailability of all the photos in photo gallery is also probably due to the card problem.
> 
> ...


I ran PowerAMP Trial version, it was able to read every mp3 file & folder in the SD Card. Problem is with default music player.

Even in Photogallery, it was able to read all the photos in SD card when i initially got the phone. But later when number of photos increased, its unable to read all of them.

I am able to access all the contents including music, videos, images etc of SD Card through Myfiles/SD Card/. I just download Astro, its able to read all the contents of the SD Card.


one more doubt
How can easily switch to another task while using browser or watching videos or browsing music without opening task manager, the movie should pause, browser should not stop loading pages. In windows i minimize and access the application through desktop or my computer or directly go to start menu.

if we switch to another application using task manager, Is it like minimizing it or closing it ?


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 16, 2012)

^ Press Home Key to go to Home Screen and launch another app. 
Most apps should save your data and go in background. (minimize)
Don't know about Movie player, but browser would keep loading.
Re-launch the app to get previous states back. (Maximize)

Remember, the back button on your device serves as close button.
As a developer i could say that, we use back button action to finish/remove the activity/fragment. (you could say task).


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> @Sam you still didn't reply to my query about whether I can  can play 3D or not on SGS2?



sorry but can you repeat the question. 3D content? even if you play 3D content you won't see any 3D. i have no idea. never heard anyone trying to play 3D on a 2D mobile 



sameer.pur said:


> Most apps should save your data and go in background. (minimize)



so they'll be added to the cache processes?


----------



## Neo (Mar 16, 2012)

^^^The application may get closed if run out of memory (RAM), And the movie will be paused if you press the home button.
One can also long press the HOME Button to switch between apps, that shows recent apps.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 16, 2012)

Sam said:


> so they'll be added to the cache processes?


Sorry if I am a bit specific/technical, but here is how android manages it's apps-
When you move to another app/activity the first one's 'onPause'/'onStop' methods are called. A developer may choose to handle this to their advantage.
But even if the app is paused/stopped it's still in memory and can be said as just minimized. For a browser to keep loading a web page, it would have to be in another thread. When app is re-opened they may be in stopped state and could just come back as nothing happened, if it's coded well. (For e.g. a score/weather info. app could refresh the information when resumed.)

By default, activities are not meant to be destroyed/finished unless user wants to. When OS realizes the memory is very low, only then it destroys activities by calling 'onDestroy' method. But it saves data from them and supplies them back when they are re-opened. (Of course a developer would have to use the supplied mechanism for this in their app.) 


One more thing, *we do not need to use and should not use 'Task Killers' on our devices*. Android itself manages that. And if you are using something like this, it would only cause you battery drain. If there is a rogue app, which drains battery or uses extra memory, uninstall it and find an alternative.

So essentially yeah those are moved to cached processes. 
When and how, shouldn't matter for us.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> Sorry if I am a bit specific/technical, but here is how android manages it's apps-
> When you move to another app/activity the first one's 'onPause'/'onStop' methods are called. A developer may choose to handle this to their advantage.
> But even if the app is paused/stopped it's still in memory and can be said as just minimized. For a browser to keep loading a web page, it would have to be in another thread. When app is re-opened they may be in stopped state and could just come back as nothing happened, if it's coded well. (For e.g. a score/weather info. app could refresh the information when resumed.)



thanks a lot for the detailed yet simple explanation 

after a reboot, when apps are not running, launching an app takes longer than when one exits an app. a typical everyday app is opera mini. so this should be the reason.



sameer.pur said:


> And if you are using something like this, it would only cause you battery drain. If there is a rogue app, which drains battery or uses extra memory, uninstall it and find an alternative.



facebook & alarm manager causes a lot of wakelocks. removed facebook long ago.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 16, 2012)

Sam said:


> thanks a lot for the detailed yet simple explanation
> 
> after a reboot, when apps are not running, launching an app takes longer than when one exits an app. a typical everyday app is opera mini. so this should be the reason.
> 
> ...


You are welcome! 

I need to use Facebook app even if it's buggy due to my work requirement. (Facebook SSO is easier if app is installed.)


----------



## j.j (Mar 17, 2012)

Any idea if there will be any update in OS for Moto Charm?


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 17, 2012)

With this thing official, when will ICS for Galaxy S2 will be officially available from the operator?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 17, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> With this thing official, when will ICS for Galaxy S2 will be officially available from the operator?


That's up to Samsung and the Operator. Why do you think anyone here would know? :/


----------



## R2K (Mar 17, 2012)

What are the disadvantages of rooting an android device ?


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 17, 2012)

R2K said:


> What are the disadvantages of rooting an android device ?


^*Same as you would get superuser access on a linux distro*. Changes to system files. Access to data/system partitions. (Very useful for developers.)


----------



## kalpik (Mar 17, 2012)

R2K said:


> What are the disadvantages of rooting an android device ?


You lose warranty in most cases.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 17, 2012)

Disadvantages are:
You could brick your phone.
you loose warranty


----------



## R2K (Mar 17, 2012)

Is there anyway I can temporarily root it and then unroot it later so that I don't void the warranty ?

BTW I just want to get rid of some crapwares that autostarts everytime I reboot my device . For that I want root access (I plan to use titanium backup). After getting rid the bloat I can go back to normal/ unrooted mode or whatever it is called  . 
Apologies in advance, if it sounds like a uber stupid question to you guys


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ use unlockroot to root your mobile, remove the bloatwares and unroot again but i don't trust this titanium backup thing. it never works properly.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 17, 2012)

A bit offtopic, but I think it's worth sharing here:

Mozilla's Boot2Gecko in Action on a Galaxy S2 - Mozilla's Boot2Gecko in Action on a Galaxy S2 | Mobile Zone


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 18, 2012)

Is there any alternate to official facebook app, its slow and crashes a lot?


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ use unlockroot to root your mobile, remove the bloatwares and unroot again but i don't trust this titanium backup thing. it never works properly.


Titanium backup when restoring apps, installs one app at a time. So you have to click install>done again and again. Also it install apps in phone memory so you have to keep moving apps to sd card during the process. Its so annoying!


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 18, 2012)

Seismic is a good alternative to facebook app...but has its limitations,but its faster. it manages other social network sites. its faster prolly because it offers lesser features than the facebook app. Seismic is best fr uploading mobile phne pics to ur Facebook Albums


----------



## kalpik (Mar 18, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> Is there any alternate to official facebook app, its slow and crashes a lot?


Friendcaster.


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 19, 2012)

Samsung has release official ICS update for SGS2, How do i update ma phone?


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 19, 2012)

^ I don't think official update via Kies is available yet in India. If you can't wait, you can try flashing EU/Asian firmwares from samfirmware.com though.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 19, 2012)

kalpik said:


> Friendcaster.



Friendcaster doesn't show the newsfeed properly, it misses a lot of them compared to Facebook app.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 19, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> Titanium backup when restoring apps, installs one app at a time. So you have to click install>done again and again. Also it install apps in phone memory so you have to keep moving apps to sd card during the process. Its so annoying!



Use Titanium backup pro before commenting. 

 *img861.imageshack.us/img861/126/sc20120319113934.png

 *img688.imageshack.us/img688/9131/sc20120319113848.png


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 19, 2012)

Seesmic does not support fb messages and notifications and I dont like friendcaster. I am using facebook mobile site, its same as app but faster.

^OK, cool phone man.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 20, 2012)

^^
It's not about my phone, it's about the wrong information you are posting without even trying the app.

-------------------------
BTWAnyone interested in Tapatalk V2 beta? It's free as of now.

[APP] TapaTalk v2.0 BETA 2 (FREE!!!) - xda-developers


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2012)

Free version = one app at a time.
Pro version = all at once.


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 20, 2012)

I tried the 'free' version of app, will get pro one now.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2012)

yup. So, you both were correct.


----------



## R2K (Mar 21, 2012)

Memory usage (RAM)  is showing differently in Go launcher and in 'Running services' under Device Settings menu. Why is it like that ?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2012)

^^ How much different? I am sure, difference is not much, since RAM is not a constant. It keeps on changing. Even if you goto Running Services and observe for a few seconds, you can see it fluctuating between a range of values.


----------



## R2K (Mar 21, 2012)

^^
25- 30 MB difference everytime. And most of the time the some apps running in background displayed in go launcher are not showing up in "running services" under settings menu.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, in that case just assume the one showing "more" RAM to be true. 
It may happen that one of them is ignoring some apps. Nevertheless, the one showing more RAM, should be true.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2012)

Have a strange error.


Google Market has been updated to Google play. So the day it was updated, I got a option to download(in form of accepting license) so I accepted but the GPRS was so bad I couldnt download


So now when I try opening marketplace, I get a screen that asks me to sign in to a Google Profile. But the profile is already signed in(as shown in settings)
Why so? How can I update to Google Play?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2012)

When you accepted the terms, the market app should automatically be updated and the previous shortcut of the market if any on the home screen should be removed and replaced by another shortcut of google play.
If you can find the new shortcut then it means you should have the market updated. If not, then IMO the only way to get it more now would be through downloading and installing "google gapps".


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2012)

But how to do it? cant.open nothing in market due to authorisation thing.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 21, 2012)

^^ go to setting, app, find the google market/play whatever is listed there. remove update and try again.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2012)

^^ And that's why you are "Sam"!  
Or you can do just that! Just uninstall the updates, and then goto the original market and try updating the app from there! Simple!


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 22, 2012)

R2K said:


> Memory usage (RAM)  is showing differently in Go launcher and in 'Running services' under Device Settings menu. Why is it like that ?



maybe default task manager would not be monitoring ram usage of default/system/preloaded apps wheras go launcher is monitoring them too...



thetechfreak said:


> Have a strange error.
> 
> 
> Google Market has been updated to Google play. So the day it was updated, I got a option to download(in form of accepting license) so I accepted but the GPRS was so bad I couldnt download
> ...



lol...somewhat similar happened to me.
My authorisation for updatation to google play failed and after that market went kaput.

After half an hour what i found was that an unnoticed app icon was lying in menu and to my surprise it was google play which i wasnt able to recognise.
After that the only i thing i did was that i deleted old market shortcug.

Perhaps update notice is only meant for accepting licencse and creating new shortcut cuz there is no overall change in play and market.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ And that's why you are "Sam"!



lol stop it 



Sujeet said:


> After half an hour what i found was that an unnoticed app icon was lying in menu and to my surprise it was google play which i wasnt able to recognise.
> After that the only i thing i did was that i deleted old market shortcug.



same here. felt i did something wrong with a custom rom as android market disappeared and was about to flash again after verifying no important files were removed. saw google play in menu


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 22, 2012)

Angry bird space now available & its awesome.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

Is there an official CyanogenMod for Galaxy Pop


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> same here. felt i did something wrong with a custom rom as android market disappeared and was about to flash again after verifying no important files were removed. saw google play in menu


Improperly laid down Updates.

Seems like Google -Droid Dude were too excited to launch google play which ironically has nothing NEW other than the name..atleast for now.!!


----------



## R2K (Mar 23, 2012)

Is there any app that helps to delete duplicate (double) files from memory card. I have a ton of songs on my memory card in different folders and I'm pretty sure that I might have copied some songs twice.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Is there an official CyanogenMod for Galaxy Pop



officially? CM devices. though if DEV works in collaboration with CM, they may add it to their support list as LG Optimus One most likely will be added to the list soon (official nightly builds already there)



Sujeet said:


> Improperly laid down Updates.
> 
> Seems like Google -Droid Dude were too excited to launch google play which ironically has nothing NEW other than the name..atleast for now.!!



Android Play is not renamed Android Market. It has other services like music , books also but those are not available in India so you can access only the app section (rest are hidden).



R2K said:


> Is there any app that helps to delete duplicate (double) files from memory card. I have a ton of songs on my memory card in different folders and I'm pretty sure that I might have copied some songs twice.



connect mobile to PC in mass storage mode and scan the memory card using duplicate scanning software.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 23, 2012)

How can i remove the data of the games on sd card which i hve uninstalled


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

@Sam.CM Has added 70 new devices(My friend told me just now),including galaxy pop,ace


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> @Sam.CM Has added 70 new devices(My friend told me just now),including galaxy pop,ace



69. CyanogenMod 7.2 Release Candidate 1 now available for 69 devices 



Blue Ripazah said:


> How can i remove the data of the games on sd card which i hve uninstalled



find the folder in the memory card. delete it.

will be interesting how many will they support with the cyanogenmod 9.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 24, 2012)

Sam said:


> Android Play is not renamed Android Market. It has other services like music , books also but those are not available in India so you can access only the app section (rest are hidden).



Yup.I read about merger of Google Music And Google Book Store with Android market at the time of Google Play Update.

My point was that for us ...atleast for now android market and google play holds no difference.


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 24, 2012)

Is it ok to uninstall google maps from phone memory & install it in SD card? If I change to new SD card, will apps work fine after copying all files from old to new card?


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 24, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> Is it ok to uninstall google maps from phone memory & install it in SD card? If I change to new SD card, will apps work fine after copying all files from old to new card?


Yes, they would.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2012)

Guys odin is just used to take a back up of our current os?
So like i flash it with CM.Want to go back to 2.3.I just have to reflash the saved os(by odin)


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 25, 2012)

In CWM you can take backup of your current firmware. And restore it too.
Odin is used to flash *.tar* files of entire firmware or different partitions.

Don't use Odin until it's specified on your device's section/forums.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> In CWM you can take backup of your current firmware. And restore it too.
> Odin is used to flash *.tar* files of entire firmware or different partitions.
> 
> Don't use Odin until it's specified on your device's section/forums.



CM'S wiki tells to use it.
Breif it please.Im a noob


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 25, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> CM'S wiki tells to use it.
> Breif it please.Im a noob


What's your device?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> CM'S wiki tells to use it.
> Breif it please.Im a noob



*www.theandroidsoul.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/ClockworkMod-Recovery-31.png
select the backup & restore option. backup the file. you'll have some NANDROID or so folder in your memory card. save it to desktop (just as backup). now flash custom rom. experiment with it. if you like it, keep using it. else restore the nandroid.


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 25, 2012)

I tried installing google maps on sd card it says external storage not supported


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2012)

Please pass me the link for Cynaogen mod download for galaxy mini

USB cant be detected in computer [Installed kies now works]


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 26, 2012)

Friends I got the Samsung Galaxy G model? Should I try getting this replaced with the other model?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2012)

Im not able to get into recovery mode

I think my cell is rooted.With z4.But nows its slow :O


----------



## Renny (Mar 27, 2012)

Is it possible to unroot and relock the bootloader in HTC Explorer?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2012)

relock? maybe reflashing stock firmware will lock mobile again.


----------



## Renny (Mar 27, 2012)

First step is to unlock the bootloader, then root.

Suppose something goes wrong and I need to restore the mobile to how it was before rooting, what should I do then?


----------



## choudang (Mar 27, 2012)

guys, just want to clear up some doubts or points in my messy brain before going to have an android at last for myself. as a sony lover, i am going for Ray with the size factor. i dont like big screens like galaxy or note or even like HTC wf.

but, ray does not have 3g VC (using 3g network, not with skype etc)  even arc or neo. i have gifted a xperia mini to my wife and vc is not there too. while googling i found that actually its from android not from the mobile. 

tell me one thing, if this is from android thn how come vc is available on samsung?  is they are incorporated vc in android, if so why sony does not? is there any chance tht vc will come to neo, ray etc 

its not an issue on vc as blackberry does not have it too


----------



## Renny (Mar 29, 2012)

1. Guys, is it possible to S ON the phone (HTC Explorer) after it has been S Off?

2. If I unlock the bootloader and root the phone, should I install or custom ROM or can I use the same ROM?

3. Suppose I want to claim warranty, is it possible to unroot the phone and relock the unlocked bootloader?

4. If I unroot my phone and unlock bootloader is it possible at all in any way to claim warranty?


----------



## Neo (Mar 29, 2012)

choudang said:


> guys, just want to clear up some doubts or points in my messy brain before going to have an android at last for myself. as a sony lover, i am going for Ray with the size factor. i dont like big screens like galaxy or note or even like HTC wf.
> 
> but, ray does not have 3g VC (using 3g network, not with skype etc)  even arc or neo. i have gifted a xperia mini to my wife and vc is not there too. while googling i found that actually its from android not from the mobile.
> 
> ...



Afaik, Android does not support video calling to phone numbers, so not any droid supports vc to phone numbers. But you can vc using Skype, G+, etc. 
Also, what vc is available with Samsung?? Didn't get you.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 29, 2012)

Neo said:


> Afaik, Android does not support video calling to phone numbers, so not any droid supports vc to phone numbers. But you can vc using Skype, G+, etc.
> Also, what vc is available with Samsung?? Didn't get you.


Native Video Calling over 3G Network (Not Data Network) is supported by a few of the Samsung Galaxy Phones. 
It is Samsung's own implementation, and I have heard that some LG phones do have it too, but I am not sure.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 29, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> 1. Guys, is it possible to S ON the phone (HTC Explorer) after it has been S Off?
> 
> 2. If I unlock the bootloader and root the phone, should I install or custom ROM or can I use the same ROM?
> 
> ...



1. yes it is possible.
2. its your wish. you can continue using the stock rom. but you have unlocked bootloader, rooted for a reason.
3. same as 1. 
4. best way is to reflash the stock rom.


----------



## R2K (Mar 29, 2012)

you are saying that after unlocking the bootloader and rooting we can still undo it to claim warranty... ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes you can unroot again.


----------



## R2K (Mar 29, 2012)

^^
what about the bootloader ?
Sony warns beforehand that after unlocking bootloader, No warranty claim will be entertained 
They make you enter IMEI on their website to get the unlock code ...


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 29, 2012)

HTC Sensation has surpising price drop, selling on Saholic for just 22K.
HTC Sensation Z710e| HTC Mobile Phones | Saholic.com
23.7 at Lets Buy and 24K at Flipkart.

1.2 Ghz Dual Core Snapdragon, Adreno 220, 8 MP, 4.3 inch screen for 22K from somebody like HTC is indeed a gr8 deal. will give some competition to Galaxy R, Xperia Arc etc


----------



## reddead (Mar 29, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> HTC Sensation has surpising price drop, selling on Saholic for just 22K.
> HTC Sensation Z710e| HTC Mobile Phones | Saholic.com
> 23.7 at Lets Buy and 24K at Flipkart.
> 
> 1.2 Ghz Dual Core Snapdragon, Adreno 220, 8 MP, 4.3 inch screen for 22K from somebody like HTC is indeed a gr8 deal. will give some competition to Galaxy R, Xperia Arc etc



yeah...its a great phone but only problem with the phone is its poor battery life


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 29, 2012)

reddead said:


> yeah...its a great phone but only problem with the phone is its poor battery life


I have  a SGS2, i should say that its also not good as far as battery is concerned. How about extending battery life with a more powerful battery?
I am not sure if it will damage the phone but there seems to be quite a few companies selling more powerful batteries for these hi end smartphones.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 29, 2012)

reddead said:


> yeah...its a great phone but only problem with the phone is its *poor battery life*



Arguably Every Android Phone has same issue.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 29, 2012)

Didn't get enough time to post it before..whoever says Galaxy Note battery is not good, say something of this screenshot..my ultimate battery test for Galaxy Note with tweeks to save power!!

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/9695/n7000batterylifetest.png


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

^^:shocked:


----------



## Skud (Mar 30, 2012)

@masterkd: usage pattern during those 3 days?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

^^atleast no HD gaming @masterkd..correct???


----------



## masterkd (Mar 30, 2012)

^nope..just 15 mins of angry birds space(not HD)..not have enough time for games 
mainly used in call, FM and internet using 3G!!


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

Still 3Days Backup with such usage is damn good for a phone like GNote.


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 30, 2012)

masterkd said:


> ^nope..just 15 mins of angry birds space(not HD)..not have enough time for games
> mainly used in call, FM and internet using 3G!!


call you tell me more, did you use GPS, Bluetooth, Wifi often? any juice defence type softwares? brightness level is set lowest manually since beginning?


----------



## reddead (Mar 30, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> I have  a SGS2, i should say that its also not good as far as battery is concerned. How about extending battery life with a more powerful battery?
> I am not sure if it will damage the phone but there seems to be quite a few companies selling more powerful batteries for these hi end smartphones.



well, there are batteries with higher capacities but they are bulky and have to be used with a different back cover....and i am not sure how effective these batteries are....



Sujeet said:


> Arguably Every Android Phone has same issue.



yes,but sensation has sensationally poor battery untill you root and underclock.....i read somewhere it dies in 8 hours 



masterkd said:


> Didn't get enough time to post it before..whoever says Galaxy Note battery is not good, say something of this screenshot..my ultimate battery test for Galaxy Note with tweeks to save power!!



WTF! my 3.2' device doesn't give me that kind of battery life.......
what tweaks??


----------



## R2K (Mar 30, 2012)

@masterkd
Are you running custom ROM in your device?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

^^Dont seems so...


----------



## choudang (Mar 30, 2012)

guys, after updating the software while making video call thru skype its using back camera and there is no option to use front camera on xperia mini x10. before that front camera was available, now from yesterday onwards it was not found.

updated thru OTA, i don't know the version yet. i need to ask first as i am not carrying that phn


----------



## Renny (Mar 30, 2012)

Sam said:


> 1. yes it is possible.
> 2. its your wish. you can continue using the stock rom. but you have unlocked bootloader, rooted for a reason.
> 3. same as 1.
> 4. best way is to reflash the stock rom.



Exactly how Sam? I've been searching XDA and the net, but haven't come across any info.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 30, 2012)

Has anyone officially received software update to Android 4.X ICS in their SG-2 from Vodafone yet??


----------



## masterkd (Mar 30, 2012)

R2K said:


> @masterkd
> Are you running custom ROM in your device?


Nope..its on stock ROM!!



ajaymailed said:


> call you tell me more, did you use GPS, Bluetooth, Wifi often? any juice defence type softwares? brightness level is set lowest manually since beginning?





reddead said:


> what tweaks??



Brightness is set to 0-20%(approx) depending on requirement, credit goes to the awesome display of the device which produces superb display even on 0% brightness.
didn't use GPS in this testing period.
used Wifi for approx 1 hour.
Kept an eye if any unwanted app or service running in background.
used 3G for 6-7 hrs.
FM for 7-7.5 hrs
System power saving is on
*EDIT:*

total screen on time: 8 hrs. approx
call(2G): 30mins-40mins(don't recall correctly)


----------



## Skud (Mar 30, 2012)

Nothing unusual in the usage, the result is just awesome.


----------



## Skud (Apr 1, 2012)

Apparently, Nokia has done the unthinkable:-

*www.techtree.com/sites/default/files/news/2012/4/2_1.jpg




> The Feo 800 will feature the latest Android 4.0 ICS out of the box. It's powered by a 1.5 GHz CPU sourced from its Korean friend Samsung. Other than that the phone features a 4" AMOLED screen with pixel dimensions of 800x480, 8 MP camera, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, NFC, and a 1850 mAh battery. Additionally, this will be the first Android device to flaunt Nokia's offline maps and navigation solution.
> 
> During the announcement, Elop said "The Android OS is so ugly that it managed to make our beautiful polycarbonate monoblock into an ugly slab. Therefore, we decided to call it Feo, which means ugly in Spanish".
> 
> According to the press release, the Feo 800 will hit the market in early May. Similar, to Lumia 800 and N9, the device will be available in Black, Cyan, and Magenta. Although there's no official word on its pricing, experts believe that the handset will cost around Rs 35,000 when it is available in India.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2012)

Skud said:


> Apparently, Nokia has done the unthinkable:-
> 
> *www.techtree.com/sites/default/files/news/2012/4/2_1.jpg



OMG!Thats really good

But no offical note from nokia?

Only one website says that.might be a arpil fools joke
And that pic kind of looks computer made


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2012)

take nokia 900 and install ICS. voila.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2012)

see
Top 5 Nokia Related April Fools (+ a few others) : My Nokia Blog


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> take nokia 900 and install ICS. voila.



Nokia Lumia 900 .right???


----------



## Renny (Apr 3, 2012)

Is there any way to activate the screen by just tapping it?

In short I want the screen to lock only if I press the power button and not otherwise and the screen must get activated if I just tap it(now I need to press the power button to activate it)


----------



## R2K (Apr 3, 2012)

Is there voice chat feature in gtalk for android ?
Can we voice chat to other google talk users on PC via gtalk in android.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 3, 2012)

^^AFAIK Google voice is what you need.But....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Nokia Lumia 900 .right???



no. it is Nokia N9. not Nokia 900 got slideout keyboard. still, i feel this is a real mobile and not a photoshopped one.



Xccentricity said:


> Is there any way to activate the screen by just tapping it?
> 
> In short I want the screen to lock only if I press the power button and not otherwise and the screen must get activated if I just tap it(now I need to press the power button to activate it)



you can disable lockscreen but touch screen to activate mobile? highly unlikely. if you are rooted, find an app called provision.apk and delete it. lockscreen should disappear. else use no lock from market. 

also if screen is off and you want to turn it on by touching, mobile have to be awake all the time to register the touch = 12hr battery life. but why you want that? explorer have odd placement of lock button?


----------



## reddead (Apr 3, 2012)

Instagram for android released

Play store link


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 6, 2012)

*Android on fire, 850,000 Activations per day, 55 Manufacturers, 300 Carriers: Larry Page*
*Android Continues to Dominate – Passed 50% of Global Market Share*

activations are probably most reliable figure of people buying android phones.


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 6, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> *Android on fire, 850,000 Activations per day, 55 Manufacturers, 300 Carriers: Larry Page*
> *Android Continues to Dominate – Passed 50% of Global Market Share*
> 
> activations are probably most reliable figure of people buying android phones.



More market for people like me...


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 6, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> More market for people like me...


are you a developer?
surprising to see u have ICS on Galaxy 3. I cannot imagine how far i can go with my SGS2.


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 6, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> are you a developer?
> surprising to see u have ICS on Galaxy 3. I cannot imagine how far i can go with my SGS2.


Yup, mobile apps developer for 1.5 years now. 

Galaxy 3 developer community is too good. 
IMO SGS2 should get official Jelly Bean update whenever it comes out,
otherwise AOSP ROMs are always there.


----------



## R2K (Apr 9, 2012)

Is there anyway to stop apps from using data /wifi conn ?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 9, 2012)

R2K said:


> Is there anyway to stop apps from using data /wifi conn ?


You need to be rooted for that.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> Galaxy 3 developer community is too good.



G3 doesn't comes with a GPU right? so no hardware acceleration?


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 9, 2012)

Sam said:


> G3 doesn't comes with a GPU right? so no hardware acceleration?


It has Samsung's SoC S5P6442 (Same as Galaxy Spica). It's not much powerful but we got a good developer for GPU drivers. 
(See thread - Open source driver for FIMG 3DSE (GPU of Galaxy 3) - xda-developers)
He is re-writing (and is somewhat successful) drivers for this SoC. H/W acceleration is there.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 9, 2012)

Can someone suggest a good call recorder for Android?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2012)

finally!!
After trying a lot my LG Optimus Net with Android 2.3.4 has upgraded with Google play. Gprs somehow did it 

Can install apps now


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> finally!!
> After trying a lot my LG Optimus Net with Android 2.3.4 has upgraded with Google play. Gprs somehow did it
> 
> Can install apps now



took a month just to update to Play Store. is Aircel still so slow? 



sameer.pur said:


> It has Samsung's SoC S5P6442 (Same as Galaxy Spica). It's not much powerful but we got a good developer for GPU drivers.
> (See thread - Open source driver for FIMG 3DSE (GPU of Galaxy 3) - xda-developers)
> He is re-writing (and is somewhat successful) drivers for this SoC. H/W acceleration is there.



ah, i was right then. G3 has a basic 3D accelerator (had a huge debate a year ago). thanks for the link


----------



## Vyom (Apr 9, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Can someone suggest a good call recorder for Android?



This:
*Call Recorder*


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 11, 2012)

Is there any way i can put on ice cream sandwich theme along with notification bar on my ace i can try launcher but it should ve light ... i.e should not slow down my phone


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 11, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> Is there any way i can put on ice cream sandwich theme along with notification bar on my ace i can try launcher but it should ve light ... i.e should not slow down my phone


I assume you are on the stock ROM and you may be out of luck because stock ROMs are odexed and most themes comes for de-odexed ROMs.
Try anyways in this section
Galaxy Ace S5830 Themes and Apps - xda-developers

And if you are willing to install custom ROMs, you can try out CM9 itself.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 11, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> I assume you are on the stock ROM and you may be out of luck because stock ROMs are odexed and most themes comes for de-odexed ROMs.
> Try anyways in this section
> Galaxy Ace S5830 Themes and Apps - xda-developers
> 
> And if you are willing to install custom ROMs, you can try out CM9 itself.



Im waiting for official.cm9 to release right now they have released only beta versions


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 11, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> Im waiting for official.cm9 to release right now they have released only beta versions


Yeah, I flashed that for a colleague on ace. I believe only camera is remaining in non-working list.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 11, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> Yeah, I flashed that for a colleague on ace. I believe only camera is remaining in non-working list.



Yes only the camera part is left...im waiting for cm9 then will void my warranty

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Renny (Apr 18, 2012)

I've disabled screen rotation on my Explorer, is there any way to make the default keyboard orientation landscape instead of portrait?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 18, 2012)

^^^^
I don't think so


----------



## Vyom (Apr 18, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> I've disabled screen rotation on my Explorer, is there any way to make the default keyboard orientation landscape instead of portrait?



How in the hell, you can use the keyboard in landscape mode without rotating!! 
Beyond my understanding!


----------



## Renny (Apr 19, 2012)

^Its not that hard to understand , force it to display landscaped keyboard irrespective of the phone's orientation.

For example now I've turned off screen rotation and it displays portrait keyboard always, instead of portrait display landscape.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2012)

not possible with stock keyboard. BTW, when you click on a field keyboard should pop out horizontally. i don't know about functionality but it'll give others a good lol moment


----------



## Vyom (Apr 19, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> ^Its not that hard to understand , force it to display landscaped keyboard irrespective of the phone's orientation.
> 
> For example now I've turned off screen rotation and it displays portrait keyboard always, instead of portrait display landscape.



AFAIK, the orientation of on screen keyboard depends on the direction of the text box in which we have to type. So lets say, the phone is in portrait mode, then the keyboard will be in parallel with the textbox. Similarly the case when the phone is in landscape mode.
Reference pics:

*i.imgur.com/7gkhq.jpg *i.imgur.com/tgthH.jpg
PS: Images are from WP7 phones, ignore the platform, since its not relevant here.

So, my point is, that if you want a landscape keyboard layout in portrait mode, the the result would be something like this, and which seems plain wrong!

*i.imgur.com/339Fd.jpg

I hope I am clear!


----------



## R2K (Apr 19, 2012)

^^
Thats one Nice looking phone you got there


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, Is any one using HTC Evo 3d, If yes, what is the android version using. I mean not rooted.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2012)

ax3 said:


> for Android ppl with any phone, how much do u spend per month, which includes everything from surfing to phoning ???



I think you can manage everything for quite less. Dad has a Android and he got a 499 plan from Aircel. 1400 minutes , 1500 national and local sms monthly and 2 gb data usage on GPRS.
you can manage for even lesser if on prepaid


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 23, 2012)

^ Surfing etc. none.   Have wi-fi in office, which is used in my development and at home have unlimited broadband plan and a wi-fi router. 

Calling side only  ~200/- Rs. 
(I use Skype mostly for calling. )


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2012)

R2K said:


> ^^
> Thats one Nice looking phone you got there



Thanks!  Btw, Mozart has been acquired recently. Btw, I love my LG Optimus One more to use. But HTC Mozart feels nice to hold and flaunt 



ax3 said:


> for Android ppl with any phone, how much do u spend per month, which includes everything from surfing to phoning ???



For me: GPRS cost Rs 98 / month.
And I do a recharge of 100 which lasts a month or even more. (not much of a talker). So, Rs. 198 per month.


----------



## pramudit (Apr 23, 2012)

ax3 said:


> for Android ppl with any phone, how much do u spend per month, which includes everything from surfing to phoning ???



98-gprs
42-sms
~20-tariff
111-talktime


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 24, 2012)

ax3 said:


> for Android ppl with any phone, how much do u spend per month, which includes everything from surfing to phoning ???



As there is wifi in office and home, apart from calls, no need for gprs.


----------



## rider (Apr 24, 2012)

Sony India officially announce Android 4.0 for Xperia Neo V, Arc S and Ray phones
LINK


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 24, 2012)

Does anyone uses HTC Evo 3d phone?


----------



## R2K (Apr 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Sony India officially announce Android 4.0 for Xperia Neo V, Arc S and Ray phones
> LINK



Thanks for the info
Was waiting for the ICS release


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 25, 2012)

R2K said:


> Thanks for the info
> Was waiting for the ICS release



My friend updated his phone. waiting for his report on the update


----------



## R2K (Apr 25, 2012)

I have updated My Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S to sony official ICS using pc companion software. Also tried rooting it with this method
[ROOT] Rooting Toolkit for Xperia 2011 ICS [FW:.562]{LOCKED & UNLOCKED BOOTLOADERS} - xda-developers
But I'm not sure if it is rooted. How can I verify if the device running ICS have root access.
Also I wanted to remove some bloatware that came bundled with update. How am i supposed to remove them


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 25, 2012)

R2K said:


> I have updated My Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S to sony official ICS using pc companion software. Also tried rooting it with this method
> [ROOT] Rooting Toolkit for Xperia 2011 ICS [FW:.562]{LOCKED & UNLOCKED BOOTLOADERS} - xda-developers
> But I'm not sure if it is rooted. How can I verify if the device running ICS have root access.
> Also I wanted to remove some bloatware that came bundled with update. How am i supposed to remove them



go to settings-about phone-software information .

Hope this helps 
please post screenshots and your take on ICS.

_________________________________________________________
HTC EVO 3D


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2012)

R2K said:


> But I'm not sure if it is rooted. How can I verify if the device running ICS have root access.
> Also I wanted to remove some bloatware that came bundled with update. How am i supposed to remove them



superuser app will appear.

use titanium backup.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 25, 2012)

Guys asking the same question again.
Does anyone know of a good reminder app which has option of recording or playing back an audio about the specific reminder?


----------



## rider (Apr 25, 2012)

R2K said:


> I have updated My Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S to sony official ICS using pc companion software. Also tried rooting it with this method
> [ROOT] Rooting Toolkit for Xperia 2011 ICS [FW:.562]{LOCKED & UNLOCKED BOOTLOADERS} - xda-developers
> But I'm not sure if it is rooted. How can I verify if the device running ICS have root access.
> Also I wanted to remove some bloatware that came bundled with update. How am i supposed to remove them



Dude, what are the advantage of rooting android 4.0?
Sony Timescape is an awesome UI


----------



## R2K (Apr 26, 2012)

^^
Rooting has nothing to do with UI. Its already butter smooth 
I rooted it just so that I can get rid of some of the bloatware that came bundled with the ICS update. After rooting it I removed them and now its all a smooth ride with lots of free RAM left.  



prudhivisekhar said:


> go to settings-about phone-software information .
> 
> Hope this helps
> please post screenshots and your take on ICS.
> ...




Installed ICS with the help of PC companion software. It was easy, but downloading update was kinda time consuming. But I think that was because of the slow internet connection.
The strange thing was that there was considerable lag while using Go launcher EX which I installed with stock GB version before the update.
But when I started using stock launcher after removing GO launcher, UI turned into butter smooth experience. I think it might be because the version of Go launcher I was using was not made for ICS. 
But I'm kinda loving the stock launcher better than the GO launcher. Its way smoother...wow 
App drawer looks same like GInger bread version but different icon set this time. (Sony says it has revamped 1000+ icons)
Only drawback was that it came with a bunch of bloatware which is pretty useless and annoying as well considering the RAM usage. But I managed to root it and remove almost all the junk apps.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 26, 2012)

R2K said:


> ^^
> Rooting has nothing to do with UI. Its already butter smooth
> I rooted it just so that I can get rid of some of the bloatware that came bundled with the ICS update. After rooting it I removed them and now its all a smooth ride with lots of free RAM left.
> 
> ...



Good and good luck with ICS. Dont know when will HTC launch ICS update for EVO 3D. It is listed in the list of phones witch will get the ICS update.


----------



## rider (Apr 26, 2012)

R2K said:


> ^^
> Rooting has nothing to do with UI. Its already butter smooth
> I rooted it just so that I can get rid of some of the bloatware that came bundled with the ICS update. After rooting it I removed them and now its all a smooth ride with lots of free RAM left.






Bloatwares like?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 26, 2012)

Buy Samsung Galaxy Pocket S5300 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews 
I dont find any difference between Galaxy Pocket and Galaxy Y. Or is there any? For the price Pocket looks good.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

2.8" screen and possibly even less ram. just more internal memory compared to Y. i'll suggest avoid this. peoples are going for 3.8-4.8" and we have here 2.8"


----------



## rider (Apr 26, 2012)

It's better to use some symbian phone by nokia in this price range. 
Battery life rocks in nokia phone


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> 2.8" screen and possibly even less ram. just more internal memory compared to Y. i'll suggest avoid this. peoples are going for 3.8-4.8" and we have here 2.8"



But resolution is same in both. And will that 0.2inch make any difference? 
From where did you get info about its RAM?
Yes, people are going for 3.8-4.8inch ones fine but do you find any in this price range?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

acc to HS18, Pocket has 384Mb ram. so it is using the same SOC as Y. Samsung Galaxy Pocket


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 26, 2012)

So, what would you choose:
1. Galaxy Pocket + 4GB M.SD Card for 7k 
or 
2. Galaxy Y for 7.2k


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

rider said:


> It's better to use some symbian phone by nokia in this price range.
> Battery life rocks in nokia phone



Ever tried BlackBerry?
I charge my phone once every 48 hours (excl. the switch off time), that too for 45-60 minutes and data is flowing 24*7 (Except from 12.00AM to 6.30AM when its off).


----------



## Renny (Apr 29, 2012)

Unlock Virtually Any HTC Bootloader Without Voiding Warranty | xda-developers


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 29, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> So, what would you choose:
> 1. Galaxy Pocket + 4GB M.SD Card for 7k
> or
> 2. Galaxy Y for 7.2k



Explorer for 7.5-8k is a much better option than the above 2.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ +1 to that



saswat23 said:


> So, what would you choose:
> 1. Galaxy Pocket + 4GB M.SD Card for 7k
> or
> 2. Galaxy Y for 7.2k



neither.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2012)

I still have that internal memory problem. Even after deleting 20 mb applications like Angry Birds no space is freed up on my Lg phone. Already tried all kinds of cache cleaners suggested the last time I posted here. Yes the phone is rooted. And even uninstalling using Titanium Backup doesnt help. What to do?


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 30, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I still have that internal memory problem. Even after deleting 20 mb applications like Angry Birds no space is freed up on my Lg phone. Already tried all kinds of cache cleaners suggested the last time I posted here. Yes the phone is rooted. And even uninstalling using Titanium Backup doesnt help. What to do?



Try this,found on some other forum.



> Here is the Instructions To Clear/Clean Internal Memory of Android Phones
> 
> 1. Dial * # 9900 #
> 
> ...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I still have that internal memory problem. Even after deleting 20 mb applications like Angry Birds no space is freed up on my Lg phone. Already tried all kinds of cache cleaners suggested the last time I posted here. Yes the phone is rooted. And even uninstalling using Titanium Backup doesnt help. What to do?



uninstalling apps you are freeing up memory in /system. check using titanium backup.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2012)

@axes2t2 it doesnt work. Getting a certain MMI error.
@Sam titanium backup shows 116 mb free out of 176mb and in memory card 1.88 gb out of 1.92 gb
have only one large app now, Skype 25 mb and twitter 5 mb. These are full in internal memory. Have a few other small app too.


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 30, 2012)

unlike, Sensation whose priced was reduced before launch of One X. The single core powered Sensation XL is still priced same as the new generation quad-core One X, Rs 35K.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @axes2t2 it doesnt work. Getting a certain MMI error.
> @Sam titanium backup shows 116 mb free out of 176mb and in memory card 1.88 gb out of 1.92 gb
> have only one large app now, Skype 25 mb and twitter 5 mb. These are full in internal memory. Have a few other small app too.



*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/Screenshot_2012-04-30-23-10-27.png
check the system rom. thats the problem. you uninstall craps from there and not internal memory and apps can't be installed in system rom.



ajaymailed said:


> unlike, Sensation whose priced was reduced before launch of One X. The single core powered Sensation XL is still priced same as the new generation quad-core One X, Rs 35K.



XL is crap. not selling at all. so HTC least bothered with it.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 1, 2012)

Try using softwares which uninstall bloatwares ?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Try using softwares which uninstall bloatwares ?



Phone has to be rooted if the given bloat was preinstalled. Then install Titanium backup.
Also read thread by Sam. Donot directly uninstall anything. Read the thread properly.


----------



## maverick786us (May 1, 2012)

When is Official indian ICS for Galaxy S2 coming via KIES?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (May 2, 2012)

Is it better to wait till warrenty expires for rooting or can we unroot again? Can anyone give a link to tutorial for rooting and unrooting please?


----------



## H417sh (May 2, 2012)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Is it better to wait till warrenty expires for rooting or can we unroot again? Can anyone give a link to tutorial for rooting and unrooting please?



U Can unroot in most cases

[GUIDE] [NS4G] Simple Root/Unroot - xda-developers


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2012)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Is it better to wait till warrenty expires for rooting or can we unroot again? Can anyone give a link to tutorial for rooting and unrooting please?



all the rooting applications I know have a Unroot option too.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DF0Pdrbb_kA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## batman (May 4, 2012)

Is there any way we can install apps to SD card directly?I know there are apps with which we can move apps from phone memory to SD card.


----------



## rahul_c (May 6, 2012)

^Try super app to sd, it has option to set default download directory to SD card.

I never use the search key, can it be configured to do something else using a app? Like show/hide notification bar.


----------



## V.VAIDYA (May 6, 2012)

Is it adviceable to go for low budget but great speced chinese rebranded phones like IDEA blade , if they give servicing for atleast 2 years.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

V.VAIDYA said:


> Is it adviceable to go for low budget but great speced chinese rebranded phones like IDEA blade , if they give servicing for atleast 2 years.



Nope. Read this thread www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/152586-reasons-not-buy-cheap-andros.html


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2012)

V.VAIDYA said:


> IDEA



service will be provided by Idea. can't say anything else.


----------



## rider (May 7, 2012)

Which one is better, HTC Sensation or Motorola Atrix 2?
Why no one buys motorola smartphones, now days?


----------



## aroraanant (May 7, 2012)

^^^^
Because their many service centers in many cities have closed/shutted down, and you won't even find a single moto store.
It is just vanishing from Indian market.


----------



## rider (May 7, 2012)

So, what is the cheapest price in delhi grey market of Galaxy S II?


----------



## aroraanant (May 7, 2012)

^^^^
You planning to buy it from grey market!!!!!!


----------



## rider (May 7, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> You planning to buy it from grey market!!!!!!



no, one of my friend.  he said me to ask.
I'll buy new fone in june


----------



## aroraanant (May 7, 2012)

I think it should be priced around 22-23k, but I m not sure.
And also one can't rely on grey market products


----------



## rider (May 7, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I think it should be priced around 22-23k, but I m not sure.
> And also one can't rely on grey market products



Yea, I know that's why I am asking here, any particular shop that is reliable by someone.


----------



## aroraanant (May 7, 2012)

Hmmm I generally don't prefer to buy from local grey market and even I(or your friend) suggest you to stay away from it.


----------



## rider (May 8, 2012)

I already told him.. but there is no good phone in his budget HTC Sensation having issues. Moto Atrix 2 is with poor or no service as you said. He wants android phone only.


----------



## aroraanant (May 8, 2012)

What issue are there in Sensation according to you?


----------



## rider (May 9, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> What issue are there in Sensation according to you?



Serious issues with its death grip, bluetooth, battery life and poor contrast.


----------



## aroraanant (May 9, 2012)

I lil bit of death grip issue is there in almost every phone, but the thing is that in its case it has been hyped but its not that much that it will bother you.
Poor contrast!!! no thats not there. 
And even there is no issue with bluetooth, it works fine.
And yes the battery back up is not that good, but I think there is pros and cons in every phone, so this the cons in it, but I think you can ignore and I m dam sure it won't bother bother you that much.


----------



## rider (May 9, 2012)

your incredible s is available for 18.5k? Howz the camera, battery and all other cons of this phone.


----------



## aroraanant (May 9, 2012)

Everything is very good.
No issues and considering its current price its really a very good deal.
But on the other hand when we compare Sensation and Incredible S who have a price difference of around 3-3.5k, Sensation is a slightly better option.


----------



## kbar1 (May 9, 2012)

Please suggest an app for directly transferring files between two Android phones, without using an access point/router. I've heard about WiFi Direct, but couldn't get it working as one of the phones doesn't support it. I've also tried apps like AirDroid and WiFi File Transfer, but they require you to connect the two devices to the same network. I want something as simple as BT sharing.

*Edit for clarity:* Must be via WiFi.


----------



## Vyom (May 9, 2012)

^^ Well, IMHO, an app which is "as simple" as BT, is BT itself! 

Otherwise, Whatsapp is a nice app, which lets you share pictures, videos, audio files and contacts etc if both phones are connected to Internet.


----------



## kbar1 (May 10, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Well, IMHO, an app which is "as simple" as BT, is BT itself!
> 
> Otherwise, Whatsapp is a nice app, which lets you share pictures, videos, audio files and contacts etc if both phones are connected to Internet.



I believe certain phones have this feature. Initial 'handshake' is via BT/NFC. Actual file transfer is via WiFi. 

The guy sits next to me. Using net for that seems... strange. Anyway, the files are quite large. 
[Reminds of that particular episode from BBT where they send signals halfway across the world (and make a spirited narrative) just to turn on the lights. ]

In short: Something like BT sharing, but uses WiFi instead of BT.


----------



## Sujeet (May 10, 2012)

^^
Wifi Direct is closest to what you seek!
If phones dont support that then its the Bad Luck.


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2012)

Guys any good suggestions for File Manager. I don't have any on my LG Optimus Net. Currently not possible to delete any files from my Phone/SD Card.


----------



## montsa007 (May 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good suggestions for File Manager. I don't have any on my LG Optimus Net. Currently not possible to delete any files from my Phone/SD Card.



Astrofile manager is pretty good and free too!


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good suggestions for File Manager. I don't have any on my LG Optimus Net. Currently not possible to delete any files from my Phone/SD Card.





montsa007 said:


> Astrofile manager is pretty good and free too!



Is there anything which will help me manage both my SD Card and the phone memory? 
I seem to get a message indicating memory is full which I think is the internal phone memory rather than the SD Card.


----------



## montsa007 (May 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Is there anything which will help me manage both my SD Card and the phone memory?
> I seem to get a message indicating memory is full which I think is the internal phone memory rather than the SD Card.



Install Apps2SD and move the apps on your phone to your SD Card, Iastro achieves what you mentioned, and please update your Android version to the latest one updated by your manufacturer


----------



## coderunknown (May 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Is there anything which will help me manage both my SD Card and the phone memory?
> I seem to get a message indicating memory is full which I think is the internal phone memory rather than the SD Card.



have you used any cleaning tool like 1tapCleaner? that will clean some useless leftover files or caches. and no, you can't access the internal memory unless you root your mobile. once rooted, ESFile Explorer can be used to easily access and modify files.


----------



## ajayritik (May 11, 2012)

Sam said:


> have you used any cleaning tool like 1tapCleaner? that will clean some useless leftover files or caches. and no, you can't access the internal memory unless you root your mobile. once rooted, ESFile Explorer can be used to easily access and modify files.



No, I haven't used 1tapcleaner. I just needed some application that will tell what is available in internal memory. I guess I can't delete any files from internal memory. Can I? 
I had to uninstall certain applications then only I could get the problem solved finally.

What are the benefits of rooting? Esp is it a good idea for someone who is new to rooting to do that?


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> What are the benefits of rooting? Esp is it a good idea for someone who is new to rooting to do that?



I think you missed this awesome thread compiled by Sam 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...tom-recovery-custom-rom-android-glossary.html


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2012)

^^ far from perfect. will try to write a better guide if i get time 



ajayritik said:


> No, I haven't used 1tapcleaner. I just needed some application that will tell what is available in internal memory. I guess I can't delete any files from internal memory. Can I?
> I had to uninstall certain applications then only I could get the problem solved finally.



just use 1tapcleaner and clean the internal junk files. some space will be freed. but didn't get what you mean by what is available in internal memory. you mean what apps are exclusively installed in internal memory?

no. you can't directly delete files even if you have root access. you have to mount it or make it writable. also delete any files and you'll have a broken phone. but if you wish you may check the Decrapify your Android. though this is for custom rom but if you want to try, this list some system files that can be removed.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (May 13, 2012)

any office suite which takes less than 5mb


----------



## rahul_c (May 15, 2012)

^Documents to go is the best, but it's paid. If looking for free try kingsoft office it's OK.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 16, 2012)

Ok recently bought Xperia Live with Walkman. First I choosed Xperia Pro, but checking it in a show room I found it will be a bit uncomfortable in pocket.

Aniwz, I need these apps for Android as I have no idea which one will be great.
1> a free antivirus. I have McAfee but its trial.
2> A good audio player since SE LWW default player doesnot have MegaBass Enhancement. The player should be able to play various formats including FLAC. You can recommend multiple players also 
3> A video player capable of playing various formats. I have installed MoBo player but it cannot play avi and mpeg files. Also suggest a player that can play 1080p.
4> A sms app. SInce androids doesnot inbox, outbox, drafts etc. I found it a bit odd.
5> Some app for ringtone profile just like found on Nokia phones.
6> A battery saver app.
7> A good camera app. Though 5MP camera, the DIP of images is just 74 dpi. so pics are not that great and grainy. My old Nokia N72 with 2MP camera and 300DPI image produces much much better pic than this.

And where is the taskmanager in Gingerbread ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2012)

Congrats 
bought locally or online?

as for apps. don't need A/V or any battery saver crap things. simply improve your mobile usage habit. battery backup will increase by itself 

keep pressing home button for task manager. for camera, try lgcamera from android play.


----------



## Vyom (May 17, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Aniwz, I need these apps for Android as I have no idea which one will be great.
> 1> a free antivirus. I have McAfee but its trial.
> *I don't use one. I don't think you need one.*
> 4> A sms app. SInce androids doesnot inbox, outbox, drafts etc. I found it a bit odd.
> ...



Replies in bold.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 17, 2012)

Sam said:


> Congrats
> bought locally or online?
> 
> as for apps. don't need A/V or any battery saver crap things. simply improve your mobile usage habit. battery backup will increase by itself
> ...



bought locally coz in many online stores hesdphone is not available. just to find that the free headphone is crap. though comfortable. 
the

The default earbuds are just ok
But it soundsawesome when paired withmy Soundmagic mp21. thouhh the mic doesn't work with this phone.


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> bought locally coz in many online stores hesdphone is not available. just to find that the free headphone is crap. though comfortable.
> the
> 
> The default earbuds are just ok
> But it soundsawesome when paired withmy Soundmagic mp21. thouhh the mic doesn't work with this phone.



so how much did you pay for this? local stores are known to price this ridiculously high.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 17, 2012)

*Vyom* I basically need mu phone to display how many characters in my sms I have typed. Nokia phones use to display the number of characters. e.g 180 characters, if we cross 180 then it will be two sms.

And by ringtone profiles I don't mean pokyphonic ringtone. In my old nokia there are several profiles live general, silent, meeting,etc. In meeting mode vibration is on and riringtone volume is less. I need proiles likr that.



Sam said:


> so how much did you pay for this? local stores are known to price this ridiculously high.



13500. in flipkart its 13000 without headphone.

Guys, pardon my spelling mistakes as I am surfing from phone and I am not used yo touch screens


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> *Vyom* I basically need mu phone to display how many characters in my sms I have typed. Nokia phones use to display the number of characters. e.g 180 characters, if we cross 180 then it will be two sms.
> 
> And by ringtone profiles I don't mean pokyphonic ringtone. In my old nokia there are several profiles live general, silent, meeting,etc. In meeting mode vibration is on and riringtone volume is less. I need proiles likr that.
> 
> ...



changing volume or switching to vibration is easy. vol down does the trick. 
and 13.5k is a nice price


----------



## Vyom (May 17, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> *Vyom* I basically need mu phone to display how many characters in my sms I have typed. Nokia phones use to display the number of characters. e.g 180 characters, if we cross 180 then it will be two sms.
> 
> And by ringtone profiles I don't mean pokyphonic ringtone. In my old nokia there are several profiles live general, silent, meeting,etc. In meeting mode vibration is on and riringtone volume is less. I need proiles likr that.



As Sam told, pressing volume down takes your phone to vibration mode. Moreover in lock mode, you can just swipe the slider on phone to reach in vibration mode. Also, as a bonus install this app: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.publicobject.shush

What Shush does is that it whenever you turn your mobile on silent/vibrate mode it ask for you the time for which you want to keep it that way. So say if you are in a movie theater and you want to silent your phone for 2 hours, then you can easily set the app to turn volume back ON after 2 hours! Simples! 

Also, in my stock messaging app, it DO shows if I surpass the limit of 160 chars and if it carries forward to two messages. The app alerts me when I go beyond 150 chars, and it shows it with a countdown. Check if your messaging app shows that count below the "send" button.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Sam and Vyom

My messaging app doesnot show character count.
And what about the media players?

Installed a awesome app "Smart Compas" from Google play. It has a metal detector thst really works.


----------



## Vyom (May 17, 2012)

Well, try GoSMS app. You will forget the rest. It shows character count, as well as have tons of features.
And did I mention it also boasts of categorizing messages in classic folders as Inbox and Outbox. 
But I still recommend you to try threaded style for some time.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 18, 2012)

Okay. But m facing a problem. I donno what I did but I am not getting qwerty keyboard. It changed to phone pad.


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2012)

go to Input settings and check if there is any setting to change back to QWERTY


----------



## bubusam13 (May 18, 2012)

There is full keyboard and phone pad. I have selected full keyboard but then also not working. All these happened after I installed swype.

Aniwz, now okay, rested my phone and its okay now. And now I came to know my phone has gesture recognition by default and I dont need swype. The default one is also better than swype.


----------



## ajayritik (May 18, 2012)

Guys any suggestions on a good android app for maps?


----------



## Vyom (May 18, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on a good android app for maps?



The most obvious choice: Google Maps.
The most awesome app for navigation: N Drive, which came in stock ROM but now lost.
The most awesome GPS tracking app for me: Endomondo.


----------



## KDroid (May 18, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on a good android app for maps?



I use Sygic Mobile Maps


----------



## R2K (May 18, 2012)

Which is the best office suite for android
documents to go or office suite 6 ( or any other app) ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2012)

i use QuickOffice pro. but it is paid.


----------



## rahul_c (May 20, 2012)

Documents to go is best, I have already tried Kingsoft, thinkfree and quickoffice. It also allow access to google docs so you wont need separate app for that & suppports protected files.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 24, 2012)

mention some good apps for android. THey should be good timepass apps.

And I got 4GB microSD with my SE LWW but its full. I have not even put too much songs and videos. There are lots of folders and by default. If I format my card, will I loose data?

Also how to backup the internal memory and the micro SD ? When I try to copy all the data on the microSD, it take a lot of time and I was unable to complete it till now.

Also, before using nokia PC suite, I was able to send sms from PC using PC suite. How to do the same using SE LWW?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 24, 2012)

Is there anyone who has Sony Xperia S phone? I'm looking to buy this phone but I heard that it has no mass storage facility and the 3.5 mm audio jack is not compatible with a normal earphone, not every headsets work on this phone?


----------



## Vyom (May 24, 2012)

^^ Whoa! That would be sad! Read some reviews on GSMArena.com. You might get to know if this is a hoax or truth.

Btw.. gotta love Android. I bought a class 4 Sandisk 8GB memory card to replace the stock 2GB that came with it. I just transferred all files as it is in the new card, and its like I never replaced the card! Everything works flawlessly like it was before. Of course I have more external space now!


----------



## Sujeet (May 25, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Whoa! That would be sad! Read some reviews on GSMArena.com. You might get to know if this is a hoax or truth.
> 
> Btw.. gotta love Android. I bought a class 4 Sandisk 8GB memory card to replace the stock 2GB that came with it. *I just transferred all files as it is in the new card, and its like I never replaced the card!* Everything works flawlessly like it was before. Of course I have more external space now!



Even Symbian Phones behave exactly the same way.But nobody Loves Symbian Now.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 25, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Even Symbian Phones behave exactly the same way.But nobody Loves Symbian Now.



and symbian belle is actually quite good, but it's reputation is now beyond repair


----------



## Sujeet (May 25, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> and symbian belle is actually quite good, but it's reputation is now beyond repair



Exactly what i meant.
Symbian was ealier(back in Nokia days ,was OVER-RATED).
And now when it has improved for no good,into Symbian Belle, its not garnering any more attention(read UNDER-RATED)

The simple and no nonsense functionality like those quoted and many more earlier were and are there in Symbian + much more in Belle too but Android is currently in OVER-HYPED state and a simple Task such as hey _"I can even make calls with an android..its awesome man.Great Phone OS."_ is good enough of a reason to ride on #ndroid.

Android is Open-Source so _was_ Symbian for a while.(EPL not GNU.)

Looking closely,there is a great anamoly between cases of Android and Symbian.wink

Though for now Nokia is at fault for most of the evil in that state of Symbian-n-Android.

Lets not talk about so called Dead OS here anyways.


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> and symbian belle is actually quite good, but it's reputation is now beyond repair



i have used Belle on a friends C6-01. it felt really smooth and a lot of features are ported from Android. Surprisingly, it works better in Symbian than it did on Android.
With Android bloated with all kind of skin and crapwares, Belle wins hands down if one can ignore lack of new apps.


----------



## noob (May 25, 2012)

If you have ICS , check out Apollo music app..its going to be the default app i guess in next CM builds...

Seeing Pixels: Apollo


Also its coming for 2.3.x OS version in next few days


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2012)

its not yet merged with CM sources i read. or maybe need to check a new weekly build if it got merged.


----------



## R2K (May 26, 2012)

Is there anyway we can change/replace icons inside app drawer of Go launcher ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2012)

i think you'll need to change the whole apk. i too want to do the same.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 26, 2012)

Yepeeeeee !! geting ICS update next week for my SE LWW


----------



## masterkd (May 26, 2012)

Finally got ICS in my Galaxy Note..seems like added both advantages and backdraws!!


----------



## aroraanant (May 27, 2012)

^^^^
can you highlight the same....


----------



## masterkd (May 27, 2012)

^let me use it for few days..also a very busy time is going on in my office..I'll try to post it as soon as possible!!


----------



## bubusam13 (May 27, 2012)

I have a doubt. This week Sony would be rolling ICS for SE LWW. If I update, will I loose my data such as contacts, sms, pictures ?

And how to backup my phone along with the apps.


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> I have a doubt. This week Sony would be rolling ICS for SE LWW. If I update, will I loose my data such as contacts, sms, pictures ?
> 
> And how to backup my phone along with the apps.



I don't think updating from official channels leads to any data loss. But why take risk when you CAN backup everything?

Refer this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1581140-post1015.html

For the sake of convenience, quoting it,



Vyom said:


> ...Following are the ways you can take a backup of things in an Android:
> 
> *Contact *-> Through Google Sync, using inbuilt sync mechanism.
> *Messages *-> Though SMS Backup+, which syncs all your messages on the cloud of Google very easily.
> ...


----------



## bubusam13 (May 27, 2012)

> You can go as far as backing up the whole Android OS (called ROM) onto your card using custom recoveries!



How ? Because in case I dont like ICS, I want to downgrade to 2.3 again.



> Contact -> Through Google Sync, using inbuilt sync mechanism.



This is another problem I am facing. My contacts in for email are different. When syncing, it also stores my email contacts in my phone. Sometimes its a mess.

For e.g, manoj@gmail.com in saved in my gmail as manoj kumar. The same person in my phone is saved as monoj motu. Now when I sync, In my phone contacts I get both manoj kumar and monoj motu.


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> How ? Because in case I dont like ICS, I want to downgrade to 2.3 again.



For this you will have to go the "root" way. 
First step is to root the device. Second is to install a custom Recovery like AmonRa. And then you can take a Nandroid backup, which backs up the current state of "complete ROM" of your phone. 

That being said, I have no idea how it works on your particular handset, or does it "even" work successfully. You will have to research on XDA forums on your own by looking under appropriate sections.
Also you will have to realize that by doing so warranty of your card will be void and that it also have a minute chance to fail thereby bricking your device.
(Don't worry bricking cases are rare, but there "are".)



bubusam13 said:


> This is another problem I am facing. My contacts in for email are different. When syncing, it also stores my email contacts in my phone. Sometimes its a mess.
> 
> For e.g, manoj@gmail.com in saved in my gmail as manoj kumar. The same person in my phone is saved as monoj motu. Now when I sync, In my phone contacts I get both manoj kumar and monoj motu.



This is happening maybe because your phone is setup to show contacts for both your phone as well as your Google account.
Goto Contacts screen -> Display Options and you can select the sources from just where you want to see the contacts.

Cheers.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 27, 2012)

@Vyom,
Thank you 
Yes, I am going to root it. But if I root it, will there be any data loss. 

And I like typing sms from my PC using PC suite. I installed moborobo PC sute. The strange problem I am getting when using it is it shows wrong time for sms.

Suppose I sent a sms at time 22:45 using my phone. When I send another sms using moborobo at 22:45, my phone shows its time as 20:45.


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2012)

Rooting itself doesn't incur any data loss. But as I said take backups. It always helps.

As for the time issue check if time in all your devices are correct: In phone and in your PC.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 27, 2012)

yes, time is correct in both and exactly same.

In my  old Nokia, I could group contacts as office, family, friends. How is grouping done in android.


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2012)

I am not exactly sure how can you group contacts in categories. But there must be some app to do it.

Although I don't need the feel of grouping contacts, since I can mark some contacts as Favorites and can view them at one place. Also, it keeps a separate list of Frequently contacted people. Quite handy for me.



bubusam13 said:


> yes, time is correct in both and exactly same.



Then check if there is some Time Zone setting in the PC suite. But I wont get my hopes high. All the best.


----------



## rider (May 28, 2012)

You can now get S Voice feature of SG3 in your android phone!


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2012)

leaked long ago. but crap. useless.


----------



## rajnusker (May 28, 2012)

Lol S Voice is just a fail version of Siri. Samsung is even bad at copying.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 28, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Lol S Voice is just a fail version of Siri. Samsung is even bad at copying.



Both doesn't support our Indian voice.


----------



## Sujeet (May 28, 2012)

Richie Rich said:


> Both doesn't support our Indian voice.



Its Indian English Speaking accent not voice.

BTW Siri,Iris,Google Speech and Microsoft Speech Recognition all works perfectly fine for me.

Work on Speaking...pronouncing the words they are meant to be...trying to Intimate American or British accent wont help.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 28, 2012)

* !!* MaCafee Security installed by default is a Trial version is anonymously sending sms which cost Rs 5/sms. Normally my SMS cost 5 paise.


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2012)

guess its time for you to root and remove that crap.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 29, 2012)

I removed that crap using Moborobo PC suite. Its good and I can install app from a market place like tool in the PC suite. 

There is some bug reading the sms time and I have reported it to the support team.

--------------
Hi, Believe it or not, I am getting bored with android. I am now thinking if I had bought a Nokia, I would have got a much better camera, GPS with voice nav and may be NFC. May be its because I dont know what app to install. So suggest me some nice apps. Donno wat to install and wat not to.


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> I removed that crap using Moborobo PC suite. Its good and I can install app from a market place like tool in the PC suite.



Moborobo PC Suite? never heard of it. Sony PC Suite?



bubusam13 said:


> Hi, Believe it or not, I am getting bored with android. I am now thinking if I had bought a Nokia, I would have got a much better camera, GPS with voice nav and may be NFC. May be its because I dont know what app to install. So suggest me some nice apps. Donno wat to install and wat not to.



Android gets boring fast. Just experiment around and you'll enjoy 
thats the fun of having android.

and what will you do with NFC? touch the TV to change channel? or tap on the laptop to turn it off? 
Go to Android play and check the app sections. just play around a bit with random apps


----------



## Terabyte (May 29, 2012)

@bubusam13 : Just check this thread -> Must have/favourite Android apps!!
That should do for starters!


----------



## noob (May 29, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> --------------
> Hi, Believe it or not, I am getting bored with android. I am now thinking if I had bought a Nokia, I would have got a much better camera, GPS with voice nav and may be NFC. May be its because I dont know what app to install. So suggest me some nice apps. Donno wat to install and wat not to.



So lets assume that you have a Nokia phone..so now tell me what else you could have done in same situation with that boring nokia phone ? Do it same for your current phone.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Sam and Terabyte.

Moborobo is not Sony PC suite. Its a third party PC Suite for Android phones. Try it. You will like it for sure. Sony Companion suite is hopeless.

With NFC I wil tag my shirt or cup so that my bro. can't use it. he he



noob said:


> So lets assume that you have a Nokia phone..so now tell me what else you could have done in same situation with that boring nokia phone ? Do it same for your current phone.



I would have at least got free voice navigation.


----------



## Vyom (May 29, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> I would have at least got free voice navigation.



A big  at that... and a more bigger  for getting "bored" with the Android!
You definitely need to checkout that must have app thread, or just start to dig deep into the Google Play.
If you aren't already aware of the "There's an app for that" phrase (and I am guilty to have this copied from Apple's fanboyz) then you will get aware of it soon!

There's an endless number of games to play on Android for almost any genre you want. You want to send messages like SMS over internet try WhatsApp. You are lost in the woods and need directions, you have the Compass app, and Google map won't ever let you lost (I tried it today, and it's pretty neat, with the ability to even rotate maps with gestures. Futuristic huh? And you can't even rotate maps on maps.google.com on PC!)
You keychain fell down in the sand? Just detect it using Metal detector app. Have weak memory? Astrid task wont ever let you forget anything (if you try to have a habit to tell it what task you don't want you to forget that is). Have to find out the best place to watch movies.. and even book it? There's BookMyShow app for it. Lol.. I even recharge my mobile from my mobile using ICICI app (I think the first of the bank to provide, if I am not wrong).

The hell, you can even make your Android a web server and host your own website over it using *kWS*! 
And you got "bored" with your Android!! With the 1 GHz Scorpion processor you can have more fun in games than I can do with just 600 MHz of my phone! 

Believe me... I have just scratch the surface there are many more things you can do to have fun and/or make it resourceful. You are only limited by your imagination. 

Happy discovering.

PS: I am sure you can get "Voice Navigation" app too... I just haven't explored it yet to suggest an app, when I have Google maps and Endomondo.

Btw... time for some reality check: 

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/579273_365723243487257_163658043693779_999401_93123135_n.jpg


----------



## prudhivisekhar (May 30, 2012)

nice explanation Vyom....Its a eye opener for me too....


----------



## R2K (May 30, 2012)

Vyom said:


> A big  at that... and a more bigger  for getting "bored" with the Android!
> You definitely need to checkout that must have app thread, or just start to dig deep into the Google Play.
> If you aren't already aware of the "There's an app for that" phrase (and I am guilty to have this copied from Apple's fanboyz) then you will get aware of it soon!
> 
> ...


+1

Yeah ...there will be always something to do with your android phone ..
Just start visiting other forums like XDA and you will sure get more ideas. Even lifehacker has many wonderful articles explaining the vast possibilities of android.
BTW i found Any.DO to be more useful than Astrid task. Cool minimalist interface and it even pops up reminder notification onto the home screen with all required options in a bubble form. I found Astrid task just showing a notification in the pull down notification bar. And you have to go to the application from there to mark the task as done. But I like the way Astrid task makes you complete the task with kinda funny advices/ suggestions.

And from that picture 
I have never found any android users yet discussing about their devices. Though I have seen people with nokia users brag about their devices.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 30, 2012)

Anybody who has Xperia P phone, please give response to me.


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2012)

R2K said:


> BTW i found Any.DO to be more useful than Astrid task. Cool minimalist interface and it even pops up reminder notification onto the home screen with all required options in a bubble form. I found Astrid task just showing a notification in the pull down notification bar. And you have to go to the application from there to mark the task as done.



Well, Astrid tasks does show notifications about the task on full screen, where you can mark it complete or snooze. I think you maybe talking about the old version. Also, lately it has added more features. One of them includes the reminder of missed call! Says something like that, "Won't you feel nice to give them a call back?" 



R2K said:


> And from that picture
> I have never found any android users yet discussing about their devices. Though I have seen people with nokia users brag about their devices.



The next time you meet someone with Android, strike a conversation yourself!


----------



## ajayritik (May 30, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Well, Astrid tasks does show notifications about the task on full screen, where you can mark it complete or snooze. I think you maybe talking about the old version. Also, lately it has added more features. One of them includes the reminder of missed call! Says something like that, "Won't you feel nice to give them a call back?"


I use both Astrid Tasks and Any Do. However I didn't see the above options you mention about Astrid like missed call reminder and Full Screen reminder.


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2012)

^^ yeah, confirmed. Astrid task give the reminder in notification first, and when acknowledged gives you the reminder on full screen. My bad.

But as for the Missed call alert is concerned, here's how it does that: 

*dl.dropbox.com/u/17595157/Screenshot_2012-05-30-15-14-41.png


----------



## prudhivisekhar (May 30, 2012)

which phone r u using vyom? and is it ICS?


----------



## bubusam13 (May 30, 2012)

I want my phone to talk with me Uncensored.


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2012)

prudhivisekhar said:


> which phone r u using vyom? and is it ICS?



I am using LG Optimus One P500. And yes it's running ICS  Actually CM 9 Mod!


----------



## noob (May 30, 2012)

*Excellent alarm clock *

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.easy.alarm.clock




*lh4.ggpht.com/I-tFn_UVHM0C-xL3NIg4mhL5VRK2fEBGq1odaK1plhEo5qn-xJm2tt_JOVy9VWZlmQ
*lh4.ggpht.com/qbZsrksZMOEFAYL0mpXx-HjHIE-bzUuRY0imnkUd-DHf1C1W3Xz3K4XHhhmKp8EenFz6


----------



## Sujeet (May 31, 2012)

noob said:


> *Excellent alarm clock *
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.easy.alarm.clock
> 
> ...



Metro UI.Rip off.XD


----------



## prudhivisekhar (May 31, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I am using LG Optimus One P500. And yes it's running ICS  Actually CM 9 Mod!



Great....I cant use ICS as the camera bug is not yet rectified. So waiting for that


----------



## noob (May 31, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Metro UI.Rip off.XD



Good lord...anything which has geometric shapes is  a Metro UI 

Here is from where MS copied it 

*www.thumpweb.com/Z1/img/aolmetro11.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (May 31, 2012)

^^


noob said:


> Good lord...anything which has geometric shapes is  a Metro UI
> 
> Here is from where MS copied it




A lot of Android APPS Ui are Metro Inspired.
BTW those are not just Geometrical Shape--They all are RECTANGLES.!



"_We are made wise not by the recollection of  past, but by the responsibility for  present and future"_


----------



## noob (May 31, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what is a rectangle sir ? Is it not a geometry ? Rectangle , Square, Circle....

So ho many people are ready to grab a Nexus Tablet ? I think it is going to retail in  12-15K range here. I am getting on day one. I think they should release 2 nexus tablets, 7 Inch and 10 Inch.


----------



## Terabyte (May 31, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Metro UI.Rip off.XD


Totally!


----------



## Sujeet (May 31, 2012)

noob said:


> *And what is a rectangle sir ? Is it not a geometry ? Rectangle , Square, Circle....*
> 
> So ho many people are ready to grab a Nexus Tablet ? I think it is going to retail in  12-15K range here. I am getting on day one. I think they should release 2 nexus tablets, 7 Inch and 10 Inch.



I meant that Metro UI  Primarily Consists of Rectangle Elements Only.



noob said:


> And what is a rectangle sir ? Is it not a geometry ? Rectangle , Square, Circle....
> 
> So ho many people are ready to grab a Nexus Tablet ? I think it is going to retail in  12-15K range here. I am getting on day one. I think they should release 2 nexus tablets, 7 Inch and 10 Inch.



How About Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 and Galaxy Tab 2.?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (May 31, 2012)

All Copy......Apple, Samsung, Microsoft.....


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2012)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Great....I cant use ICS as the camera bug is not yet rectified. So waiting for that



I think you missed my previous post. Camera is working fine in latest release. That was the main reason I jumped to ICS. 
PS: I don't know about your hand set, so can't recommend you to update to ICS.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2012)

Is it necessary to install Antivirus in Android?


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Is it necessary to install Antivirus in Android?



Absolutely not necessary. As long as you are not sticking your head in grey areas like installing directly from a .apk file instead of Android market, and be careful on browser (like you do on a PC), you can't be infected by a virus.
That being said, if you have a faster proccy (like >1GHz) then an Antivirus wont hurt. (It will provide you a "satisfaction" if nothing else ).


PS: I use my XP SP3 on my PC too without any kind of antivirus. And havn't been infected from Biruses since a year now. I just make sure to be extra careful.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (May 31, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I think you missed my previous post. Camera is working fine in latest release. That was the main reason I jumped to ICS.
> PS: I don't know about your hand set, so can't recommend you to update to ICS.



Mine is htc evo3d....so waiting....


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2012)

Vyom said:


> like installing directly from a .apk file instead of Android market



can PC antivirus scan .apk file viruses?
any of the TDF  Android users have found viruses?


----------



## noob (May 31, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> I meant that Metro UI  Primarily Consists of Rectangle Elements Only.
> 
> 
> 
> How About Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 and Galaxy Tab 2.?



and then no updates ;D 

My Next Phone : Nexus
My 1st tablet : Nexus


----------



## Sujeet (May 31, 2012)

noob said:


> and then no updates ;D
> 
> My Next Phone : Nexus
> My 1st tablet : Nexus



Nexus Tab.Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

I still need help with that space problem. Deleted 2 apps of 5 mb today and all space I freed up in Internal memory was 1 mb. Why so? What to do?

It's as if like installing apps in Android is a crime


----------



## ajayritik (May 31, 2012)

Guys one of my family members has a SGS2 and it seems to hang often when we try to access Camera to take photos. Could this be a normal thing or something need to check?
Also can I update this to ICS.


----------



## Neo (May 31, 2012)

^^Is is a normal thing if it is only sometimes . 
Yes you can upgrade it to ICS.But I would suggest a Custom ROM . (;


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys one of my family members has a SGS2 and it seems to hang often when we try to access Camera to take photos. Could this be a normal thing or something need to check?
> Also can I update this to ICS.



Opening Camera might take time. Also new SgS 2 phones will ship with ICS afaik
But older ones will need to wait a bit more for it.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (May 31, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys one of my family members has a SGS2 and it seems to hang often when we try to access Camera to take photos. Could this be a normal thing or something need to check?
> Also can I update this to ICS.



Once try to reset and Yes ICS update is released in India. My friend already got it yesterday..


----------



## noob (May 31, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> can PC antivirus scan .apk file viruses?
> any of the TDF  Android users have found viruses?



1. You dont need AV on Android or any other mobile phone OS
2. Just dont install junk apps which has no ratings/reviews. 
3. If you are installing an .APK make sure its from trusted source. 

That should answer all your queries.  

99% of my friends use Android and i have not heard anyone complaining about virus or phone behaving in unusual manner because of any virus.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 31, 2012)

Once my old Symbian was infected by a virus ComWarrior. It gave me a whole lot of trouble. phone  keeps on restarting and send Bluetooth pairing request to nearby phones and those who accept, gets infected. Took me 1 week. Many antiviruses just detected it but not disinfect. Till I got a piece of software "ComWarrior Defender" which cleaned my phone.


----------



## dingdong (Jun 1, 2012)

I need a device just for casual timepaas.Therefore i am really confused.I do not own any android till now.
Should i go for micromax funbook conidering so many problem people are facing or sony xperia U exactly 10k more.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 1, 2012)

^^^^
Rather getting Xperia U, I suggest you to get One V.
And now you should decide whether you want a tab or a phone.
I suggest you to get a phone.


----------



## dingdong (Jun 1, 2012)

^^yeah i am also confused.Just for timepass 10k more will be too much dont you think.I was targeting at FB but so many problems people are facing is keeping me on hold.


----------



## Neo (Jun 1, 2012)

Just for fun? Get a tablet. Don't know why aroraanant suggested a phone, which is 10k expensive .  Funbook seems ok. The problems are minor . 
I think you should get a used/2nd hand  iPad .


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 2, 2012)

I think tabs are pretty useless things.
You can carry a phone everywhere in a pocket.
But yes it you want it for only entertainment i.e. enjoying games n apps and internet then get a tab.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 2, 2012)

I want to backup my sd card of my android phone. Coz I am buying a higher capacity card.

Does copy pasting everything on my SD card to computer Hard Disk does the job, or is there  any hidden partition in my SD card and I need some special tools ?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> I want to backup my sd card of my android phone. Coz I am buying a higher capacity card.
> 
> Does copy pasting everything on my SD card to computer Hard Disk does the job, or is there  any hidden partition in my SD card and I need some special tools ?



Copy pasting entire contents of the card to PC and then copying them back to any other card works flawlessly.
But only in the case you hadn't made partitions like ext2 or ext3, which is usually used by apps like link2Sd to transfer apps on card. But ext partitions are not readable on Windows. So if there are some apps transferred on those partitions then it can't be transferred via copy paste.

Also make sure when you are copying contents from the card that you are also copying folders beginning with a dot, which can be hidden.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay, copied. I checked using linux for ext partitions.

I am not able too root my phone and I have read in XDA that I have to downgrade my firmware. And when will official ICS be really available because Sony PC companion always show my phone up to date.

I am going to purchase a 16GB card. The default supplied 4GB mSD card is class 4. Should I buy a class 4 or I can buy class 6 or class 10.
And is Samsung mSD cards reliable. Class 6 16GB Samsung mSDs are available for Rs 575 only


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2012)

^^ Well since you have kept your phone "up-to-date" that's the reason why you are facing difficulty in rooting it. Updates usually blocks the ability of apps to root the phone. 

But if you just have to migrate contents from one card to another, then I can't think of any good reason why you want to root. (Rooting is needed for using Link2SD app and to install custom recovery/ custom ROM etc).

For the class of card query check out this recent thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/157911-memory-card-buying-suggestion-class4-class-6-a.html

As for the brand is concerned I would recommend SanDisk.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 2, 2012)

No, I want too root because I want to overclock my phone. As I read somewhere, SE LWW reached 1.6 GHZ and have the capability to cross 2 GHz.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2012)

How to use GPS (satellites) in HTC One V?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> How to use GPS (satellites) in HTC One V?



Google map app: provides the ability to point yourself over map, and also to get directions to any place which is in beta phase.
Endomondo: Start the app from wherever you are and it will trace the path nicely wherever you go. Capability to show the speed with great accuracy.

I only use these two apps for GPS. Others are welcome


----------



## ajaymailed (Jun 3, 2012)

is there anyway i can get a complete HTC Sense UI look on my SGS2 without giving too much bugs, delay in response etc. response should be as good as it was with touchwiz


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Google map app: provides the ability to point yourself over map, and also to get directions to any place which is in beta phase.
> Endomondo: Start the app from wherever you are and it will trace the path nicely wherever you go. Capability to show the speed with great accuracy.
> 
> I only use these two apps for GPS. Others are welcome



but google maps will use my GSM data also & my balance will be deducted..I was looking for Maps similar to Nokia Maps where it used only the GPS satellites & no data packets of the operator(turned-off)


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 4, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> is there anyway i can get a complete HTC Sense UI look on my SGS2 without giving too much bugs, delay in response etc. response should be as good as it was with touchwiz



I don't think so


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> but google maps will use my GSM data also & my balance will be deducted..I was looking for Maps similar to Nokia Maps where it used only the GPS satellites & no data packets of the operator(turned-off)



So you are saying:
1. In your Nokia phone using maps were free!
2. You want to use your Android sans a GPRS plan.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 4, 2012)

1.Yes,it is free.
2.What is wrong with it?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 4, 2012)

Guys I have a SGS2 i9100G. Is ICS update available for this?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 4, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have a SGS2 i9100G. Is ICS update available for this?



Ya..as per gsmarena..Its released. My friend got it too....

ICS updates finally hit I9100 and I9100G Galaxy S II in India - Reader comments


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 4, 2012)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Ya..as per gsmarena..Its released. My friend got it too....
> 
> ICS updates finally hit I9100 and I9100G Galaxy S II in India - Reader comments



For existing Galaxy S2 users, can they upgrade it using "S-A-M-S-U-C-K KIES"?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2012)

Vyom said:


> So you are saying:
> 1. In your Nokia phone using maps were free!
> 2. You want to use your Android sans a GPRS plan.



I used N82 previously & it has GPS with Nokia Maps...
so to get your current location on path (the point) all it does is use 4~5 satellites only so no operator charges,but its obvious to download a Map of Delhi u need operator data packets 

similarly another in-built app was longitude & latitude calculator which also used Satellites & not data packets


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> so to get your current location on path (the point) all it does is use 4~5 satellites only so no operator charges,but its obvious to download a Map of Delhi u need operator data packets
> 
> similarly another in-built app was longitude & latitude calculator which also used Satellites & not data packets



Whoa! 

I always used to think that to use google maps or any GPS app I should have GPRS activated! 
So I did an experiment. I turned GPRS off, and fired Google map. And it did pin pointed me to my exact location! 
It was able to load map also which I think was buffered from previous use. But it was not able to load more detail as I zoomed in or scrolled into unknown territories, as expected!



Spoiler



Wao! That is awesome!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2012)

^ Surprised! 

in Nokia u can even see the satellites tower found as horizontal line graph...


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 4, 2012)

ya it was the same as in nokia maps (on symbiain os)
really helpful when you are roaming


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^ Surprised!



Surprised yeah. 
But I was trying to say in my previous post that even my Android is able to pin point me on the map, without GPRS! 
Dissapointed Nokia fan boyz?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 5, 2012)

^but when I try to open google maps on my ICS without GPRS then it says "this apps need network connection" & forces me to exit


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 5, 2012)

I believe you need to change some settings from A-GPS to GPS.. A-GPS uses internet connection to locate faster.. where GPS will take minutes to lockdown..


----------



## KDroid (Jun 5, 2012)

Zangetsu: Get Sygic Mobile Maps (India). I use it. No Internet Access Required. 
Its very costly but you can download the 'ahem' version.


----------



## coolfire92 (Jun 5, 2012)

For offline google maps:
1.Open the app
2.Go to settings
3.Go to labs
4.Tick precache map area(how to use this is given in its decription)

Then when you are on a wifi or have net connection download the content.
I think it loads an area of 10 sq miles from the center of the place you selected.

You should be able to able to use maps offline then.But don't know if gps will work then to track you on that offline map.


----------



## noob (Jun 5, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> I believe you need to change some settings from A-GPS to GPS.. A-GPS uses internet connection to locate faster.. where GPS will take minutes to lockdown..



Also you can pre-catch the maps for offline use. Check settings/Labs section in GMaps.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 5, 2012)

noob said:


> Also you can pre-catch the maps for offline use. Check settings/Labs section in GMaps.



pre-catch? I think you meant pre-cache.


Sygic Mobile Maps - was referring to this. One awesome app.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 5, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Zangetsu: Get Sygic Mobile Maps (India). I use it. No Internet Access Required.
> Its very costly but you can download the 'ahem' version.



Thanx for the Map 
I'll try it...hope it can be used offline with only GPS


----------



## dalbir (Jun 5, 2012)

i have Sony Xperia S.
Is ice cream sandwitch is available for my phone?

i have Sony Xperia S 
Is the update Ice Cream Sandwitch available for this.


----------



## TechnoFan (Jun 5, 2012)

Is there any way to disable Whatsapp notification in the notification bar? Or any other way for hiding/faking the sender name and the message content in the notification bar?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 5, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> Is there any way to disable Whatsapp notification in the notification bar? Or any other way for hiding/faking the sender name and the message content in the notification bar?



Play around with the settings of whats app. You will find a setting to turn off notifications.
But stopping notifications on status bar? I think it's difficult. 



dalbir said:


> i have Sony Xperia S.
> Is ice cream sandwitch is available for my phone?



A quick glance to the XDA forum.. (Xperia S Android Development - xda-developers) is not showing any signs for ICS on this phone.

But there's a planned upgrade in the pipeline. So all the best for your patience.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 5, 2012)

GUYzzz.... Updating my phone SE LWW to ICS presently... few minutes left. waiting.


----------



## soumyadipta9 (Jun 6, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> GUYzzz.... Updating my phone SE LWW to ICS presently... few minutes left. waiting.



So ?? Hows the ICS experience ?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 6, 2012)

Guys is ICS sandwich worth the upgrade?


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys is ICS sandwich worth the upgrade?



only for processors which have more than 1Ghz and more than 512MB RAM, I upgraded Neo with 4.0 and started using more memory and processing.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 6, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> GUYzzz.... Updating my phone SE LWW to ICS presently... few minutes left. waiting.




hey pls share performance on LWW after ICS Update.. and is it offical update or you are installing any custom rom..


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 6, 2012)

Phone has become slow though I got necessary features like grouping of contacts in phonebook and preventing apps from running in background, thus saving ram. 

Few days ago I was searching ways how to group contacts like in nokia phones, now I got that feature by default.

Its official update. I am sure there are some apps running in background that are making it slow. Actually I updated it just now at office since internet is very fast here.

As per LWW is concerned, I think it will be a good performer because of the small screen size.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 6, 2012)

^^ well hope it works well with ICS, well I will not be updating for next 10 Days at least.. will see user views before upgrading LWW to ICS  .. well share your experience after couple of days.. and after using some apps and games..


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 7, 2012)

Any one using HTC Sensation or EVO3D got ICS update?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2012)

Is MX Player the best player in Adroid Market?
also HTC One V doesn't have option of Live Wallpapers.so is there any way I can run Live Wallpapers in it?


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes it is
And also the best looking one


----------



## red dragon (Jun 8, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys is ICS sandwich worth the upgrade?



A big NOOO!
Typical google hype.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 8, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Is MX Player the best player in Adroid Market?
> also HTC One V doesn't have option of Live Wallpapers.so is there any way I can run Live Wallpapers in it?



There is Mobo Player, VLC also which are quite good.
Go to Personalize and select Wallpapers, there you will get option for Live Wallpaper


----------



## kalpik (Jun 8, 2012)

red dragon said:


> A big NOOO!
> Typical google hype.



lolwut?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> There is Mobo Player, VLC also which are quite good.
> Go to Personalize and select Wallpapers, there you will get option for Live Wallpaper



u mean "VLC Remote" which I saw on google play market?

no there are only two options "HTC Wallpapers" & Gallery 
no Live Wallpaper bundled as they are in HTC One S & HTC One X 

also no in-built file manager..so currently looking for a good file manager


----------



## rider (Jun 8, 2012)

@Zangetsu
What do you not like about your HTC One V? Please explain.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2012)

rider said:


> @Zangetsu
> What do you not like about your HTC One V? Please explain.



everything is excellent from Camera to UI & Battery also...only things annoying is lacks of above two features 


*
Q:Which browser u guys use most?I use Opera..

Q:I have found two file manager..File Expert & Root Explorer?Are they good*


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 8, 2012)

^
Get livewallpaperpicker.apk and then install any live wallpaper from Play store and choose it the way you would change your wallpaper, pressing on live wallpaper.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *
> Q:Which browser u guys use most?I use Opera..
> 
> Q:I have found two file manager..File Expert & Root Explorer?Are they good*



Yeah... Opera is the best. But not mini. I use Full fledge Opera.
For file manager, I think nothing can beat Astro file manager.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2012)

@Zangetsu Opera Mini is the browser I use on Android. good speed and page load in slow GPRS


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 8, 2012)

I had just one guy responding about whether ICS update is worth it?
Can someone else have something to say?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 8, 2012)

1. how to set a pic as a full screen wallpaper. I use htc xploer, it crop the pic.

2. does cm7 possible for htc xplorer.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 9, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *
> Q:Which browser u guys use most?I use Opera..
> *


The Android browser is very nice, I don't think you need another one.
If you still think you need then I sometimes use Firefox and works well.



a2mn2002 said:


> 1. how to set a pic as a full screen wallpaper. I use htc xploer, it crop the pic.


Its not possible



Zangetsu said:


> no there are only two options "HTC Wallpapers" & Gallery
> no Live Wallpaper bundled as they are in HTC One S & HTC One X
> 
> also no in-built file manager..so currently looking for a good file manager



I don't know why the option is not there in One V, even in my Incredible S which has Gingerbread have an option to set live wallpapers.
And you can use ES file Explorer,its free and quite good.I use that only.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 9, 2012)

ICS is worth upgrading. Though I liked the custom Sony UI in my LWW, ICS have lots of necessary ad-ons and in my phone it is fast enough, and you can optimize it by checking background apps.


----------



## R2K (Jun 9, 2012)

^^
Yeah SONY seems to be doing a good job with ICS updates. They managed to release updates much faster than any other company and still pretty much bug free and fast. (My Arc S got updated to official ICS by last week of april itself). Still you must root it and remove some bloatwares that comes with it.

@ajayritik
Its worth it if your device can support it. Not much of a difference from GB version but still worth the hassle of upgrading


----------



## ajaymailed (Jun 10, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I don't think so


even after rooting & flashing  a custom ROM, i cannot get Sense on SGS2?

i am ready to even root my s2 if it improves battery life and allows me to customize more but it should have Sense UI.

which is the best rom with sense UI for SGS2?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 11, 2012)

DO NOT UPDATE LWW WITH ICS.
And if somebody have previous official android 2.3.4 firmware 4.0.2.A.0.62, pls please pls give it to me


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 11, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> even after rooting & flashing  a custom ROM, i cannot get Sense on SGS2?
> 
> i am ready to even root my s2 if it improves battery life and allows me to customize more but it should have Sense UI.
> 
> which is the best rom with sense UI for SGS2?


Give this a read.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 11, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> DO NOT UPDATE LWW WITH ICS.
> And if somebody have previous official android 2.3.4 firmware 4.0.2.A.0.62, pls please pls give it to me



o o  kind of was expecting it. what happened ? pls share your views, hey when you remove battery time resets right? what date is shown after you boot up(after removing and re-inserting battery)..


I get Jan 6 1980.. that sound little strange so.. need to know..


----------



## noob (Jun 11, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> o o  kind of was expecting it. what happened ? pls share your views, hey when you remove battery time resets right? what date is shown after you boot up(after removing and re-inserting battery)..
> 
> 
> I get Jan 6 1980.. that sound little strange so.. need to know..



lol  Must be the birthday of some Sony employee working on this phone


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Get livewallpaperpicker.apk and then install any live wallpaper from Play store and choose it the way you would change your wallpaper, pressing on live wallpaper.



u mean after installing this I can see the option in settings as Live Wallpaper.



Vyom said:


> Yeah... Opera is the best. But not mini. I use Full fledge Opera.
> For file manager, I think nothing can beat Astro file manager.



I am using Opera...but just thinking if Firefox or Chrome are comparable to Opera (as Opera uses best compression method to load pages) 



aroraanant said:


> I don't know why the option is not there in One V, even in my Incredible S which has Gingerbread have an option to set live wallpapers.
> And you can use ES file Explorer,its free and quite good.I use that only.


from the reviews they say some 3D effects are removed from One V which are there in One S & One X  due to low hardware to run them.


----------



## tejjammy (Jun 11, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I am using Opera...but just thinking if Firefox or Chrome are comparable to Opera (as Opera uses best compression method to load pages)
> .



Both Chrome and Firefox have bugs and don't perform well on our ONE V. Opera is the best IMO. ES File explorer is the best.

I got a live wallpaper from the market and its awesome. Only problem is once you change to a static wallpaper, the only method to reapply the live wallpaper is to install it again. 

If you haven't rooted it, do it!! You will get many advanced features on apps like Mobile trackers. 

Also I wish the device had a hardware camera button


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2012)

tejjammy said:


> Also I wish the device had a hardware camera button



no


----------



## tejjammy (Jun 11, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> no



It doesnt have  , that's why I wished for it.

Try this live wallpaper its awesome. link


----------



## noob (Jun 11, 2012)

Guys..try this 2 games...awesome hai 

Gyro *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pl.submachine.gyro

Extreme Skater :*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.miniclip.extremeskater


----------



## soumyadipta9 (Jun 11, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> DO NOT UPDATE LWW WITH ICS.
> And if somebody have previous official android 2.3.4 firmware 4.0.2.A.0.62, pls please pls give it to me



Why ? Some details plzz.
I was about to upgrade it last but decided not to. I'm sure glad now I didn't...


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 11, 2012)

Beauty with performance...  ICS in LWW lacks both in beauty and performance. They have put some ugly backgrounds for apps like dialer. I didn't like the camera pic quality in 2.3 and thought it will improve in 4.0 but Alas !! leave the camera pic quality, the ease of use is also gone. You can get to settings and gallery instantly like in 2.3. And where is the macro. Somebody tell me. I also read in intenet that camera flash doesn't synchronize.

Leave camera apart, why my 4Gb memory card is full after update. I only have a few songs in it. And what applications are running in background that is eating up my RAM. I close many but can't figure out who is eating my RAM.


----------



## soumyadipta9 (Jun 11, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Beauty with performance...  ICS in LWW lacks both in beauty and performance. They have put some ugly backgrounds for apps like dialer. I didn't like the camera pic quality in 2.3 and thought it will improve in 4.0 but Alas !! leave the camera pic quality, the ease of use is also gone. You can get to settings and gallery instantly like in 2.3. And where is the macro. Somebody tell me. I also read in intenet that camera flash doesn't synchronize.
> 
> Leave camera apart, why my 4Gb memory card is full after update. I only have a few songs in it. And what applications are running in background that is eating up my RAM. I close many but can't figure out who is eating my RAM.



And I suppose the battery life's worse too ?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 11, 2012)

No, battery is good.
Complete a few battery cycles. Put in some full charge and full discharge for optimal battery performance. Battery in my case runs well 1 and a half days both in 2.3 and 4.0. with average use, 3G data on most of the time, and occasional GRPS, Gaming and music.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ I am really confused with all your point you shared.. as it completely opposite views I heard and what android 4.0 offers..

first you did not liked themes  ok it is personal choice.. but it can easily be changed will go launcher themes I guess..

many user said it is very easy to use. and about setting you can get to setting from notification bar.. I remember I saw video about that/./

well ICS has better application management in fact  gb does not close background apps..and we have to use third party apps but ICS have it by default...

Even users said.. ram management is way better in ICS..

only thing I was skeptical about was will games run on it which has a requirement of  high resources..

hey I am not a android user just bought android (sony LWW) for my bro so used it for couple of hours max... to set it up..


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 11, 2012)

Settings and notification bar are great. easy to use. 

Yes better app management. That's why I written I cant figure out what is eating my RAM. I think RAM management is between but u need higher amount of RAM. Just like Windows 7 have better resource management feature but Win7 eats about 300 MB RAM.

About theming with GoLauncher means again more RAM usage. 

I mentioned camera, can't figure out  the cause of low RAM. 

Yes can you tell me where is the arrow mark on Google maps that shows us direction. Now in mine its replaces by a blue dot.

And I forgot to mention one thing that I posted n another thread. Okay pasting it here below.
--------------------------------------------------
Note : Though I have complained about Live with Walkman's performance in ICS, it is in comparison between Sony moded 2.3 and 4.0. Else its the best cheap ICS phone.
__________________


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ Some points.

It's not like if you replace the current launcher by a new one, then it will consume more RAM. You are replacing it, not running it simultaneously.
Also, as far as the arrow being replaced by blue dot is concerned it can happen that it shows arrow when you move to show the direction in which you are moving. But if you are still, it will show your location with a dot. Or, the app just may have changed it. 

In any case, it's not the fault of ICS. Apps gets updated.

Plus, low RAM is not of major concern in Android. RAM gets free automatically. And like you said, it could just be the requirement of ICS. But memory is managed automatically in Android, and you have do nothing in this regard.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 11, 2012)

no no not ICS fault. But the thing is it(maps) gets updated along with Sony ICS release update. 

In LWW w/o root(which is not possible with the current firmware), is it possible to replace the launcher. Otherwise We have to use it similtaneously.


----------



## noob (Jun 14, 2012)

*I don't like CM, oh no... I love it!* 

Yet another awesome game.. 100 Floors


> *play.google.com/store/apps/details...&hl=en&rdid=com.tobiapps.android_100fl&rdot=1


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2012)

is there any app which can answer calls & record callers message just like answering machine?


----------



## noob (Jun 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> is there any app which can answer calls & record callers message just like answering machine?



try Sanity Android  app but this stuff is what our service provider should provide.. VoiceMail 

try this
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hullomail.messaging.android


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 14, 2012)

Can someone please mention a mid-range Android phone with "unlocked-bootloader"?
Thanks!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2012)

noob said:


> try Sanity Android  app* but this stuff is what our service provider should provide*.. VoiceMail
> 
> try this
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hullomail.messaging.android



Not necessary..I had used one in symbian 

I'll check with the links


----------



## cybersa (Jun 14, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Can someone please mention a mid-range Android phone with "unlocked-bootloader"?
> Thanks!



All Android phone come with Boot loader locked except Samsung.
You can officially unlock it via their site.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 15, 2012)

cybersa said:


> All Android phone come with Boot loader locked except Samsung.
> You can officially unlock it via their site.


What about those mid-range Galaxies(like Ace)? They too have unlocked bootloader?

I do know HTC and Sony officially offer a separate software for unlocking those bootloaders but its always better to have it unlocked out-of-the-box!


----------



## cybersa (Jun 15, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> What about those mid-range Galaxies(like Ace)? They too have unlocked bootloader?
> 
> I do know HTC and Sony officially offer a separate software for unlocking those bootloaders but its always better to have it unlocked out-of-the-box!



Good Mid Range Phone.


----------



## tejjammy (Jun 15, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> What about those mid-range Galaxies(like Ace)? They too have unlocked bootloader?
> 
> I do know HTC and Sony officially offer a separate software for unlocking those bootloaders but its always better to have it unlocked out-of-the-box!



HTC gives you step by step procedure on their site itself if you want to unlock the bootloader. Don't know about sony though


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 15, 2012)

Guys can someone go over this thread and help me please!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/158549-issues-insufficient-memory-lg-optimus-net.html


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 15, 2012)

^^ even sony gives that

Instructions | Sony Xperia


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2012)

*Q: what are the advantages of unlocking bootloader?also does it voids warranty?*


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Q: what are the advantages of unlocking bootloader?also does it voids warranty?*



This post from droidforums explains it beautifully.
Explain unlocking boot loader and rooting.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2012)

^thanx vyom can u answer my question on post#1540 above ?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> is there any app which can answer calls & record callers message just like answering machine?



I have never used an "answering machine" app. But to record calls, this app seems to be good:
*play.google.com/store/apps/details...sMSwxLDUwMSwicG9saXMuYXBwLmNhbGxyZWNvcmRlciJd

PS: May not work for your device. It seems one have to serch for their own app in this case to record calls. Just try some more apps after a quick query of "Call recorder" on play.google.com


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 15, 2012)

How is Spice MI-425? 
HomeShop18 - Online Shopping India

Compare Spice Mi-425 vs Samsung Galaxy Y Duos


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 15, 2012)

Zangetsu said:
			
		

> no there are only two options "HTC Wallpapers" & Gallery
> no Live Wallpaper bundled as they are in HTC One S & HTC One X
> 
> also no in-built file manager..so currently looking for a good file manager




You can activate the downloaded live wallpaper through Google Play.
And Astro is a very good file manager.


----------



## devverma (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello!

I want to buy new LATEST Android Smart phone under or around Rs.15000. I just lost my cell phone so looking for quick options as the choice is vast. So I need your suggestions. I don't want to just buy it for the heck of and repent later
my specifications for mobile are-
Big Screen At least 3.5inch.
want a decent gaming phone.
Decent Music and movie play that supports most latest formats
good camera at least 5MP with HD video Recording at 720p.
good hardware at least 1ghz processor, 512MB of RAM, & good GPU to play some HD games.
good Battery backup . I think 1500 maH with Android phones is a must these days...any difference of opinion,kindly explain

good ONLINE community support like XDA Developers.


I have been reading about Galaxy Ace plus, HTC One V, Motorola Defy plus, HTC Wildfire S though couldn't finalize as i am not a expert 

Please do not suggest me crappy Spice, Micromax (Indian Chinese) phones. Please suggest branded phones only. Do not suggest phone like Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini or Mini Pro (because of 3inch screen).

Good reply is appreciated.  Kindly help me with this
Thank You!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 15, 2012)

devverma said:


> I have been reading about Galaxy Ace plus, HTC One V, Motorola Defy plus, HTC Wildfire S though couldn't finalize as i am not a expert



of all these only One V is worth buying. Ace & Wildfire S are again flops and Defy Plus's price got hiked. Else check Desire S or Neo V. But both are really hard to find as they are discontinued by Sony and HTC.


----------



## devverma (Jun 15, 2012)

Sam said:


> of all these only One V is worth buying. Ace & Wildfire S are again flops and Defy Plus's price got hiked. Else check Desire S or Neo V. But both are really hard to find as they are discontinued by Sony and HTC.





Isnt HTC one V's undetachable battery a cause of concern.
I am myself a fan of HTC and not of Samsung but still this issue doesnt make my choice easiar.

Also let me know any other mobile that i might be missing.


----------



## cybersa (Jun 15, 2012)

Today i did something to my Dad's Galaxy SIII.
As a result i corrupted the Baseband.

So,No Sim Detecting.
IMEI: Null (*#06#).

Then flashed the stock rom.
It is now working.

Then Tamil Language working properly on Stock Rom.
But it is not working well Custom Rom.
Don't know why?
I tried to copy the stock fonts to Custom Rom.
But failed.
Any Idea?



Sam said:


> of all these only One V is worth buying. Ace & Wildfire S are again flops and Defy Plus's price got hiked. Else check Desire S or Neo V. But both are really hard to find as they are discontinued by Sony and HTC.



When comparing HCT One V to Neo V,I think Neo V is good.
Because it has Front Camera,HDMI Port and it can be upgradeable to ICS.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 15, 2012)

Personally I would recommend Desire S over both One V and Neo V.
Mainly because it has more amount of RAM.


----------



## rider (Jun 15, 2012)

cybersa said:


> When comparing HCT One V to Neo V,I think Neo V is good.
> Because it has Front Camera,HDMI Port and it can be upgradeable to ICS.



HTC One V comes with inbuilt ICS, has much better IPS SLCD2 screen comparing to sony's LED-backlit LCD. Camera is much sharper and comes with BSI, so better in low light situation and last but not the least much faster in real life than neo v.
Xperia U has replaced Neo V at that price range, xperia u is a very nice phone with unbelievable dual core in such price range but in the end it has limited 4GB storage.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 15, 2012)

devverma said:


> Hello!
> 
> I want to buy new LATEST Android Smart phone under or around Rs.15000. I just lost my cell phone so looking for quick options as the choice is vast. So I need your suggestions. I don't want to just buy it for the heck of and repent later
> my specifications for mobile are-
> ...


Ace plus is crap.
Defy+ screen is not so impressive.
Wildfire S is not to be considered now as better options are available.
One V is a good phone but a friend of mine who has bought and couple of other users have reported lags in games.And also its price has been increased.
I suggest you to pick Desire S for 16k from saholic.com,its a very good phone.
Or you can also have a look at Neo V which also costs 16k.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> One V is a good phone but a friend of mine who has bought and couple of other users have reported *lags in games*



can u post the games which are lagging so that I can also test on my One V


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 15, 2012)

You can check temple run


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes, Temple Run lags a lot on HTC One V.

But this is what I've read on TechRadar :-


> Again with the many plus points let down by a few small niggling irritations, the HTC One V's Android-based app services and features are not without fault.
> A few apps cause an unnecessary fuss if left to their own devices when the handset falls into sleep mode following a period of inactivity.
> 
> A prime example of this is the much loved and free to download game Temple Run.
> While running smoothly, if a little sluggish at the start, during the game if left open with the handset not being used, waking the phone from its sleep mode will see users greeted with a combination of blank screen issues, freezing and a stilted recovery that can take a prolonged and infuriating period of time.


----------



## R2K (Jun 16, 2012)

Which is the best android keyboard app?
By best I mean with great word prediction accuracy


----------



## kalpik (Jun 16, 2012)

R2K said:


> Which is the best android keyboard app?
> By best I mean with great word prediction accuracy


SwiftKey


----------



## dalbir (Jun 16, 2012)

congrats.....


----------



## devverma (Jun 16, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Ace plus is crap.
> Defy+ screen is not so impressive.
> Wildfire S is not to be considered now as better options are available.
> One V is a good phone but a friend of mine who has bought and couple of other users have reported lags in games.And also its price has been increased.
> ...





I checked out on saholic.com Desire S shows its price at 16k but is out of stock.
Any pointers where and how i can get this phone arnd this price


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

^^^^
It was available on ebay also for that price sometime back but now its not available.
I will tell you as soon as I come across some good deal for Desire S.
BTW you can also check out HTC Rhyme for 17k from buytheprice


----------



## devverma (Jun 16, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> It was available on ebay also for that price sometime back but now its not available.
> I will tell you as soon as I come across some good deal for Desire S.
> BTW you can also check out HTC Rhyme for 17k from buytheprice



Thanks ...looking forward for your reply then for deal of Desire S

BTW i checked out HTC Rhyme ..looked good as per the specs. But some people said its for girls. However the non purple color looks good.
How would rate it against Desire S? Any pros cons that i may not be aware of...


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 16, 2012)

R2K said:


> Which is the best android keyboard app?
> By best I mean with great word prediction accuracy



I use Swype


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 16, 2012)

Wouldn't suggest Rhyme since it hasn't got ICS AFAIK.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

devverma said:


> Thanks ...looking forward for your reply then for deal of Desire S
> 
> BTW i checked out HTC Rhyme ..looked good as per the specs. But some people said its for girls. However the non purple color looks good.
> How would rate it against Desire S? Any pros cons that i may not be aware of...



Only pink/purple color is girlish otherwise its fine.
It was released after Desire S so it is should be good.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 16, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Wouldn't suggest Rhyme since it hasn't got ICS AFAIK.



It'll get ICS by Q3.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 19, 2012)

Got maps today for whole India. Yepee !!


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 20, 2012)

Guys I installed Go Launcher in my LG optimus net however when I try to add Color note widget on of the screens I don't seem to have the application available in the list. However when I check in all programs I do see Color note and also if I use the default launcher of LG I can add Color note. Could this problem be because I moved Color Note to SD  Card?


----------



## noob (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes. That's right


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2012)

*Windows Phone 8 Unveiled: Hot New Features*

Windows Phone 8 Unveiled: Hot New Features | Gadgetronica

it's looking GOOD!


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jun 21, 2012)

Is it possible to flash ROM without SIM card ?

Reason I ask is because,on two occasions lost all SIM contacts on Spice Mi410 and LG P500.
Could only restore google contacts.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2012)

yes it is possible.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2012)

Mr. Officer said:


> Is it possible to flash ROM without SIM card ?
> 
> Reason I ask is because,on two occasions lost all SIM contacts on Spice Mi410 and LG P500.
> Could only restore google contacts.



Well, first choice is not to use SIM card. And the other smarter choice is to use Google account to sync contacts!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2012)

Is it possible to backup the apk of Default Live wallpaper in HTC Desire such as 'Water'?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Is it possible to backup the apk of Default Live wallpaper in HTC Desire such as 'Water'?



In Astro File Manager, there is a utility built in that allows to take a backup of the apps in the form of .apk files, so that it can be installed later.
Try taking backup through that. You can select individual app of whom you want to take a backup.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 21, 2012)

Is there any working android app with which i can use my smartphone as wireless mouse & keyboard, with connectivity using bluetooth  ?

Don't suggest Teamviewer... its great but i don't want to see my laptop's screen on mobile


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2012)

Vyom said:


> In Astro File Manager, there is a utility built in that allows to take a backup of the apps in the form of .apk files, so that it can be installed later.
> Try taking backup through that. You can select individual app of whom you want to take a backup.



I have checked that but it doesn't shows the Live Wallpaper which came preloaded with Desire such as Water


----------



## Pranav19 (Jun 21, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I have checked that but it doesn't shows the Live Wallpaper which came preloaded with Desire such as Water



To backup system apps you would neet root. You can backup the apk using root explore or use titanium backup.. alternatively search for the apk on net you may find it


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 21, 2012)

guys I am not able to play avi and mkv files in sony live with walkman any one facing this problem..I am already using Mxplayer..

which MX codec is best for live with walkman.. I mean arm 6 or 7 or 7 neon..


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2012)

@ ^^ MX player automatically suggests the most suitable codec when you run it first time(without any codec installed)


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 22, 2012)

i m using 7 and 7 neon both... ha  ha... it can play... switch to software decoder


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 22, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> @ ^^ MX player automatically suggests the most suitable codec when you run it first time(without any codec installed)



well Mx player did not suggest any codec to me.. so does this mean I don't need it ..



bubusam13 said:


> i m using 7 and 7 neon both... ha  ha... it can play... switch to software decoder




I switched to software decoder and yes now it can play both avi and mkv files.. mkv file I "installed" lol was 720P with size of 1.8Gb or so.. It lags some times. does any one facing this problem.. I am on stock rom..


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 22, 2012)

Guys have SGS2 for more than 6 months now. Was checking if somebody could suggest some good apps. Must have apps.I know there is link  for must have apps but something related to SGS2 would be great!


----------



## faiz0210 (Jun 22, 2012)

*Htc sensatation*

_guys i want to buy HTC sensation but it's out of stock on every other site.
any help with this or any other good phone within the same range??_


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 22, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys have SGS2 for more than 6 months now. Was checking if somebody could suggest some good apps. Must have apps.I know there is link  for must have apps but something related to SGS2 would be great!



Have a look at this thread.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 23, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> I switched to software decoder and yes now it can play both avi and mkv files.. mkv file I "installed" lol was 720P with size of 1.8Gb or so.. It lags some times. does any one facing this problem.. I am on stock rom..



Well. It didn't lag in my case. Even played 1080p.
My problem is how to play *.dat files ?? That old VCD movie format.

I rooted my phone but now what????? Whats the use I cant guess. How  can I remove the unremovable apps ? And is there any command line interface on Android  What is busybox ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 23, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> I rooted my phone but now what????? Whats the use I cant guess. How  can I remove the unremovable apps ? And is there any command line interface on Android  What is busybox ?



if possible flash custom recovery and take nandroid backup. easier to restore to the default state if something goes wrong than the whole "flashing stock rom" way. Once flashed just remove bloatwares using titanium backup.

Try Android Terminal.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 23, 2012)

Means Using the stock rom even if rooted, I cant remove the bloatwares ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 23, 2012)

it is possible but suppose you removed some app and the browser starts to crash or some error creeps up saying android.process.media has stopped working. Then you'll end up flashing a custom rom or the stock rom and the process starts over again. So better to take a nandroid backup and then remove apps. I know titanium backup can take backup but i also know how buggy and unreliable that app is. If your luck is bad when restoring titanium backup will get stuck in the restoring process forever. I have faced this so many times in the past.


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> it is possible but suppose you removed some app and the browser starts to crash or some error creeps up saying android.process.media has stopped working. Then you'll end up flashing a custom rom or the stock rom and the process starts over again. So better to take a nandroid backup and then remove apps. I know titanium backup can take backup but i also know how buggy and unreliable that app is. If your luck is bad when restoring titanium backup will get stuck in the restoring process forever. I have faced this so many times in the past.


In my case Titanium backup got stuck taking a batch backup of all apps, twice, it works when I backup one by one, there is a setting that fixes the bug but hilariously you need titanium pro to get around that issue, its like paying for a bug fix, stupid software and greedy devs.

I only rely on CWM backups.


----------



## mayurthemad (Jun 23, 2012)

A noob question: Does google maps provide offline navitgation like the nokia's phones ? If yes, then how can i enable it ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> I only rely on CWM backups.



even CWM almost screwed my mobile. Been using amonra recovery since.



mayurthemad said:


> A noob question: Does google maps provide offline navitgation like the nokia's phones ? If yes, then how can i enable it ?



I think latest google maps brings this feature. Even if it is in experimental stage.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 23, 2012)

In my latest google map update, it shows a blue dot in place of the arrow mard that shows the direction. How Can I bring the arrow?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> In my latest google map update, it shows a blue dot in place of the arrow mard that shows the direction. How Can I bring the arrow?



It shows me an arrow. And I have latest Google map installed (Ver 6.8.1).

For reference:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Hfsu2.png


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 23, 2012)

In mine it dont... Ok I will uninstall and reinstall


----------



## rider (Jun 23, 2012)

What is the best ROM for Galaxy S II?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2012)

rider said:


> What is the best ROM for Galaxy S II?



XDA is your best source in this regard.


----------



## rider (Jun 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> XDA is your best source in this regard.



I know but i want to ask to indian users, I read about paranoid android.


----------



## faiz0210 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Xperia S or HTC Sensation*

Guys i am getting HTC sensation at 24,200 and xperia s at 27,000 from ebay.

Sensation android development is quite big when compared to Xperia S at XDA.

I am confused which one should i go for??


p.s- The prices are after using 10% discount coupon.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 25, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys have SGS2 for more than 6 months now. Was checking if somebody could suggest some good apps. Must have apps.I know there is link  for must have apps but something related to SGS2 would be great!



Guys?


----------



## Arjun1 (Jun 25, 2012)

There are 2-3 apps called app2sd ( app for moving apps to sd card ) , which one is the best?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

Arjun1 said:


> There are 2-3 apps called app2sd ( app for moving apps to sd card ) , which one is the best?



I use this one- *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.IQBS.android.app2sd&hl=en


Which I think should be the one you use too


----------



## Arjun1 (Jun 25, 2012)

^ thanks, have you tried this "App 2 SD " by Sam Lu *play.google.com/store/apps/details...wxLDEwMiwiY29tLmEwc29mdC5ncGhvbmUuYXBwMnNkIl0
this has the most downloads


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

Arjun1 said:


> ^ thanks, have you tried this "App 2 SD " by Sam Lu *play.google.com/store/apps/details...wxLDEwMiwiY29tLmEwc29mdC5ncGhvbmUuYXBwMnNkIl0
> this has the most downloads



I think both serve pretty much same purpost. but found this comment -



> Dis app is not working in my galaxy tab 2 . Later i have found that my mobile doesn't has root access. Only rooted device can use dis app n can move other apps to SD. In dis app if you don't find MOVE TO SD button, then kindly check whether ur device has root access r admin permission. Lots of apps available in d market to find whether ur device has root permission r not. But sad part is there r no SD storage apps in the market for non root users. Otherwise it's very gud app. Thanx.



for unrooted devices both will do same thing. also this particular version also seems to have a paid premium version too. some items might be locked in this version.


----------



## Neo (Jun 26, 2012)

Arjun1 said:


> There are 2-3 apps called app2sd ( app for moving apps to sd card ) , which one is the best?



Use Link2sd.


----------



## Neo (Jun 26, 2012)

faiz0210 said:


> Guys i am getting HTC sensation at 24,200 and xperia s at 27,000 from ebay.
> 
> Sensation android development is quite big when compared to Xperia S at XDA.
> 
> ...



Xperia S , without a second thought. Development really doesn't matter much, believe me. Also, Stock ROM > Custom ROM in terms of stability .


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

custom rom nos will go up once the mobile is available worldwide and most likely will get official Cyanogenmod builds.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2012)

i have to copy .apk file to system/app folder but I have to root it first...

is there any simple method of rooting.do we have to unlock the bootloader also for rooting?
I just want to access the copy/paste in system folders


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ And why you need to copy any .apk file to any system folder?!
AFAIK, internal memory is limited, and it's best not to fill it up, if it isn't necessary. Unless you are doing developmental stuff, I don't think you ever need to mess around with root folders.

I even think, it's not even possible to manually copy files in phone memory. I can't do it on my phone too, even when it's rooted and have installed a custom ROM.


----------



## tejjammy (Jun 26, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> i have to copy .apk file to system/app folder but I have to root it first...
> 
> is there any simple method of rooting.do we have to unlock the bootloader also for rooting?
> I just want to access the copy/paste in system folders



For accessing system folders, you need to root.
And to root HTC One V, you need to unlock the bootloader. 
I did on the second day of me buying the phone. It's quite simple but all your data may be lost. There is a thread on XDA. Refer to it for unlocking and rooting.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2012)

ax3 said:


> have installed "whatsapp" does it give out ur mobile location 2 ur frds/contacts ???



I think if you have turned on to Share location I think it should give the location to other friends in the Whatsapp list


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2012)

tejjammy said:


> For accessing system folders, you need to root.
> And to root HTC One V, you need to unlock the bootloader.
> I did on the second day of me buying the phone. It's quite simple but all your data may be lost. There is a thread on XDA. Refer to it for unlocking and rooting.



my doubts:
*Q: If I root & unlock bootloader,will my stock ICS apps (that came default) will be removed?what backups I have to take *

*Q: Do I have to install ICS again after rooting?*


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ answer to both above question is NO.


----------



## Arjun1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Which is the best app to automatically record & save all incoming/outgoing calls to SD card?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 27, 2012)

ax3 said:


> how much memory is alloted for apps ???



There are no quotas in Android memory! 



Arjun1 said:


> Which is the best app to automatically record & save all incoming/outgoing calls to SD card?



I use an app named, Call Recorder. Search for the same on Play.google.com. And try 2-3 apps with similar names. Cause in my experience there is not a single app which works in all devices.


----------



## Arjun1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I tried Call recorder & Record My Calls both are not able to clearly record the other side, my voice is loud & clear


----------



## Vyom (Jun 27, 2012)

Arjun1 said:


> I tried Call recorder & Record My Calls both are not able to clearly record the other side, my voice is loud & clear



Yeah. That's what happens in majority of cases. Try changing the format of audio recording from .3GPP to .MPEG 4


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2012)

Arjun1 said:


> I tried Call recorder & Record My Calls both are not able to clearly record the other side, my voice is loud & clear



Did you try Total Recall?


also try this- How to Record a Call on Google Voice: Step-by-Step Instructions


----------



## Arjun1 (Jun 27, 2012)

^ its paid app , 14 day trial, costs Rs 500


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Before I used to see other's home screen. Now I put my own here. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/129626-post-your-mobile-home-screens-6.html 

And can we create folder inside menu (not home screen) ?


----------



## Neo (Jun 28, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> And can we create folder inside menu (not home screen) ?


Of course.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 29, 2012)

Guys so for the repeated question. Can I officially upgrade to ICS for SGS2?
Mine is 9100G model.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys so for the repeated question. Can I officially upgrade to ICS for SGS2?
> Mine is 9100G model.



American Carriers are rolling it out-

*www.techshout.com/software/2012/26/att-samsung-galaxy-s-ii-receives-ice-cream-sandwich-update/


I think you should get within a week.


----------



## reddead (Jun 29, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys so for the repeated question. Can I officially upgrade to ICS for SGS2?
> Mine is 9100G model.



download kies in your PC and connect your phone and update it....
update was released in india weeks before


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 30, 2012)

Guys I have a strange problem wherein whenever I get a call it's going in speaker mode. Any suggestions?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 30, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have a strange problem wherein whenever I get a call it's going in speaker mode. Any suggestions?



Most probably a bug I guess. Look for any setting.
And if you are on a Custom ROM, checkout the bug list. And/or try another ROM.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have a strange problem wherein whenever I get a call it's going in speaker mode. Any suggestions?



are you using Cyanogenmod 9 custom rom? this bug is from CM9. audio gets routed to speaker rather than earpiece or headphone.


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 1, 2012)

will s ii get jelly bean ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 1, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> will s ii get jelly bean ?



Let's hope so, Samsung has a history of dumping support for old phones as soon as an upgraded phone is released. Happened with SGS, so expecting the same with SGSII. AFAIK there is no official news on it yet, the latest is they're working on pushing 4.0.4. 

But you can expect custom ROM's based on JB for sure.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 1, 2012)

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/425457_3592226481651_587052560_n.jpg

Android Jelly Beans Easter Egg


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2012)

^^ cute



fz8975 said:


> will s ii get jelly bean ?



you want to taste jelly when whole world will be enjoying Android 4.2 or maybe 5.0?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 1, 2012)

All android and apple users, install the *THUMB* app. You can get it in Google play. Ask any question like what dress to wear, are you looking cool today by sending your photo instantly, etc. M in
-- seen it today at gadget guru


----------



## power_8383 (Jul 1, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> All android and apple users, install the THUMB app. You can get it in Google play. Ask any question like what dress to wear, are you looking cool today by sending your photo instantly, etc. M in
> -- seen it today at gadget guru



Thanks.
I will install it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2012)

will HTC release Android 4.0.4 or Jelly bean 4.1??


----------



## power_8383 (Jul 2, 2012)

@ bubusam13

Bakwaas Software !
Showing only girls' photos in every categories. 
Uninstalled.



Zangetsu said:


> will HTC release Android 4.0.4 or Jelly bean 4.1??



_"We are excited about Android Jelly Bean and are planning to support it across a variety of our devices.  
We are reviewing the software to determine our upgrade plans and schedule, so please stay tuned for more updates on specific device upgrade plans“_, said HTC in an official statement.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2012)

^ok thanx..

guys which sms app u r using 

eBuddy XMS or WhatsApp??


----------



## pramudit (Jul 2, 2012)

^ Whatsapp and viber.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2012)

but whatsapp is not completely free it costs $0.99 after 1yr


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 2, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Most probably a bug I guess. Look for any setting.
> And if you are on a Custom ROM, checkout the bug list. And/or try another ROM.





Sam said:


> are you using Cyanogenmod 9 custom rom? this bug is from CM9. audio gets routed to speaker rather than earpiece or headphone.



I'm not into Custom ROM's etc. When I searched on the net I read that if another charger is used instead of the one we get with SGS2 this problem happens.
Any ideas folks?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> but whatsapp is not completely free it costs $0.99 after 1yr



More than worth the money. $1 is nothing to what we might getting SMS packs


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 2, 2012)

power_8383 said:


> @ bubusam13
> 
> Bakwaas Software !
> Showing only girls' photos in every categories.
> Uninstalled.



Did you asked any question ?? Its the best thing i got in Social network segment other than Facebook n Orkut.

May be at that moment all the questions were asked by girls. A co-incidence.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 2, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have a strange problem wherein whenever I get a call it's going in speaker mode. Any suggestions?



guys any more suggestions?


----------



## reddead (Jul 2, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> guys any more suggestions?



if nothing is working, try factory reset....


----------



## ajaymailed (Jul 2, 2012)

*Android Army unstoppable- 1 million activations per day, 400 million total activations.*



> Here are some big numbers for Google’s Android platform out of the company’s developer conference today in San Francisco: Android has seen 400 million device activations and is adding 1 million per day. That’s up from the 100 million number the company announced last year around the same time.
> 
> That’s 12 new Android devices every second, said Hugo Barra, who serves as a product management director of Android at Google.
> 
> Barra also pointed out Android’s growth in developing countries like Brazil and India where it is more affordable and accessible compared to other smartphone platforms.



a million androids per day!!!.
*Android grew by 500% in India in one year*


> "Android is a truly global phenomenon. We now have 400 million Android devices. In countries like Brazil, India and Thailand we have seen it grow by 500% in the last one year," said Hugo Barra, director of product management, Android.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 3, 2012)

reddead said:


> if nothing is working, try factory reset....



Will that erase data from my Phone? Also I find that I'm unable to connect the SGS2 to PC via the USB cable it continues to say Connect Cable. Maybe problem with the port?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2012)

yes. everything. but you can take backup of contacts, sms and any other data stored in phone memory from phone itself. As memory card won't be touched, most of the files can be restored. Contacts can be restored from Google servers if you sync it.


----------



## amjath (Jul 4, 2012)

*Android History*

The only reason why I like The Verge is this. Just give a read and u ll know how the evolution of android
Android: A visual history | The Verge


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> yes. everything. but you can take backup of contacts, sms and any other data stored in phone memory from phone itself. As memory card won't be touched, most of the files can be restored. Contacts can be restored from Google servers if you sync it.



Any application which will help me take back up of my contacts,SMS and other stuff? I think Titanium backup is paid.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Any application which will help me take back up of my contacts,SMS and other stuff? I think Titanium backup is paid.



If you have used your Google ID to login to your Android device.. your contacts much be synced already. Check Contacts page on GMail.

An for SMS, Call logs etc.. use *SMS Backup+*


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 5, 2012)

One more thing I'm unable to connect using the USB Cable to the PC. I continue to get the message asking me to connect the cable even though I have the cable connected.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2012)

Guys how to remove notification of 'Data Usage Warning' there is no option to clear in notification center.but I can clear other notifications messages of facebook,new mail etc?


----------



## rishabh (Jul 5, 2012)

guys suggest safe app for downloading hindi and english music seperately (1 mean 2 diff. apps).


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2012)

No such thing, not for free anyway, you can use saavn to stream hindi songs, but no downloading, not for free.


----------



## gmg9 (Jul 6, 2012)

rishabh said:


> guys suggest safe app for downloading hindi and english music seperately (1 mean 2 diff. apps).



jst search google. u will find one fr sure. cant share da name here.


----------



## faiz0210 (Jul 6, 2012)

got my one x today..


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

Tell what are the disadvantages of putting 3rd party ROMs via xda ?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 6, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys how to remove notification of 'Data Usage Warning' there is no option to clear in notification center.but I can clear other notifications messages of facebook,new mail etc?



Just tap the notification. A dialog box will appear where you can change the limit of data usage.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Just tap the notification. A dialog box will appear where you can change the limit of data usage.



I want to remove the warning notification & not set the limitation


----------



## Vyom (Jul 6, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I want to remove the warning notification & not set the limitation



Dude, at least try the method described. You will see an option "Set Mobile Data Limit" which you can uncheck to remove the warning notification.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2012)

Guys..I connected my One V to "internet pass-through"
but its not working though I can see the pass-through icon in status above.
HTC Sync is also working.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jul 9, 2012)

faiz0210 said:


> got my one x today..



Congrats on the purchase.. waiting for review and photos


----------



## rahul_c (Jul 10, 2012)

I uninstalled 'google search' app via link2SD now the search button on phone does nothing when on home screen. Can I assign any function for this key?


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 12, 2012)

Guys  can someone let me know how to take backup of my contacts, videos/pics on my SGS2. I can't connect it to my PC using USB cable. Can I connect using Wifi and take a backup on my PC using router?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2012)

ax3 said:


> how much internal memory is dedicated for apps only ???



There is no such thing as dedicated memory. Apps are capable of using every bit of memory given to them.







ajayritik said:


> Guys  can someone let me know how to take backup of my contacts, videos/pics on my SGS2. I can't connect it to my PC using USB cable. Can I connect using Wifi and take a backup on my PC using router?


Two options.
1: Backup everything to card and use a card reader to copy data to the PC

2: Use apps like dropbox, sms backup+ to take backup of stuff on cloud.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> There is no such thing as dedicated memory. Apps are capable of using every bit of memory given to them.



wrong. mobiles without support for memory card have dedicated memory allocated just for apps.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 12, 2012)

sam you have any suggestions for my query?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

contacts can be backup to google servers and is usually on by default when you login for the first time though mobile. I am not sure how to backup video & pics apart from plugging the memory card using a card reader.

ok another way i think is to use VPN. Android have built in VPN support or to make the mobile act like a server (using ESFile Explorer. It has a ready to use feature for creating server) and accessing the files from PC. Though i have never done anything like this so can't say the exact process.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> wrong. mobiles without support for memory card have dedicated memory allocated just for apps.



Yes. I was talking about the phones which have memory card. AFAIK, most of the Android phones support external card.
But also didn't know what you said! 

@ajayritik: Dropbox is the most useful and easy way to do it online.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Yes. I was talking about the phones which have memory card. AFAIK, most of the Android phones support external card.
> But also didn't know what you said!



the discussion here was about One X i guess which doesn't have any memory card.



Vyom said:


> @ajayritik: Dropbox is the most useful and easy way to do it online.



today you are acting really weird. so he uploads the vids/pics to dropbox and again download them to PC


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> today you are acting really weird. so he uploads the vids/pics to dropbox and again download them to PC



Well, I just recommended dropbox since its easy, and its the last resort when OP can't connect mobile to PC using a cable, and doesn't have a card reader, or don't have the knowledge of configuring VPN stuff. 

PS: But pardon me today. I guess I should refrain from posting in the forum for a couple of days at least.


Spoiler



There are a lot of reasons. Two of them being, bad health (loose motions) and the wait for the Offer Letter from my new employer!!.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> the wait for the Offer Letter from my new employer!!.


great. congrats buddy


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> So he uploads the vids/pics to dropbox and again download them to PC


Any other suggestions?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 13, 2012)

have you checked this: post. i doubt there are any other "easy" option left.


----------



## amjath (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi,

I used Kies air to transfer files from desktop [browser] to memory card. When I browse through Internal SD card the photos which I took and saved in DCIM/camera is gone.

Is that a bug I found a similar story


I used Undelete app to recover but nothing shows up. Shall I connect it to PC and scan using Recuva.


----------



## noob (Jul 17, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys  can someone let me know how to take backup of my contacts, videos/pics on my SGS2. I can't connect it to my PC using USB cable. Can I connect using Wifi and take a backup on my PC using router?



Yes you can. Install AirDroid app


----------



## Vyom (Jul 22, 2012)

ax3 said:


> @Vyom, some apps dont get installed on m card bt to phones memory [which mobile companies dont mention] ...



Ummm... Thanks for the info.. but I couldn't understand the reference here!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2012)

if I update through Over the Air in my fone..will it erase contacts/sms/etc?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 23, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> if I update through Over the Air in my fone..will it erase contacts/sms/etc?



What do you intend to update? 
Apps? Baseband? Kernal? ROM?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> What do you intend to update?
> Apps? Baseband? Kernal? ROM?



No specific idea which one...will just select "Check for updates" in settings


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> What do you intend to update?
> Apps? Baseband? Kernal? ROM?



its an official update so have to take it as rom. i doubt anything will be erased as these are mostly bug fixes or upgrades with the same tree (4.0.3 to 4.0.4). still take backup on phone itself.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't know where to post it exactly, hopefully it will do here
Dead Trigger game is now available for free on Google Play for wrong reasons.
More details here...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2012)

Sam said:


> its an official update so have to take it as rom. i doubt anything will be erased as these are mostly bug fixes or upgrades with the same tree (4.0.3 to 4.0.4). *still take backup on phone itself*.



ya thats my main concern but I need some help on that.
*
can HTC Sync backup my contacts/sms/notes on PC (just like Nokia PC Suite).
or do I have to use some 3rd party tools to take backup.?
*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 24, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Don't know where to post it exactly, hopefully it will do here
> Dead Trigger game is now available for free on Google Play for wrong reasons.
> More details here...



one of the biggest reasons why, indians like android


----------



## coolfire92 (Jul 25, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Don't know where to post it exactly, hopefully it will do here
> Dead Trigger game is now available for free on Google Play for wrong reasons.
> More details here...



This is just sad!These devs really work hard.We normally take apps and softwares for granted.

One thing i've learnt from my time on XDA(following rom progress,reporting bugs,testing patches) and android is how much effort goes into developing,testing and bugfixing problems.

This especially with devs for android.They code-debug day and night to add new features or port new versions for free only expecting appreciation and respect and never demand any money.Some generous enough donate.

Even though i don't have a credit card or anything to buy apps i always use free apps.I have a android device since a year and using free or apps with ads  is not horrible or crippling(in terms of features,performance,usabilty) as people   say.
Though paid apps have their place.Once i get something to buy apps the first app i will buy is Tasker


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ya thats my main concern but I need some help on that.
> *
> can HTC Sync backup my contacts/sms/notes on PC (just like Nokia PC Suite).
> or do I have to use some 3rd party tools to take backup.?
> *



no idea but contacts should be sync'd to their servers.


----------



## coolfire92 (Jul 25, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ya thats my main concern but I need some help on that.
> *
> can HTC Sync backup my contacts/sms/notes on PC (just like Nokia PC Suite).
> or do I have to use some 3rd party tools to take backup.?
> *



Haven't you synced your contacts with google?That should take care of contacts.
There are many apps on play store that can backup sms.
For notes no idea,maybe you could use app like evernote or something to sync notes as well .
And if you are rooted titanium backup will take care of it all


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally after searching I've got this software
Wondershare MobileGo Android Manager 
it can take backup of all things on android phone...

*How to hard reset android phone(Erasing all things in phone memory),like in Nokia we had some codes?*


----------



## KDroid (Jul 25, 2012)

There's an option of 'Factory Reset' in the settings. It will do the work.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2012)

KDroid said:


> There's an option of 'Factory Reset' in the settings. It will do the work.



it will also wipe out all contacts/sms on phone memory right.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 25, 2012)

AFAIK, it will.


----------



## R2K (Jul 25, 2012)

Yesterday I found that some app named Market downloader is downloading way too much data (around 8 mb). I use onavo app to keep a tab on data usage btw. Does anyone know what this app actually is " Market downloader" I was actually using google play to download an app with just 880k in size and i'm pretty sure there is no way that much data will be used for that.

BTW i'm using stock ICS from Sony


----------



## coolfire92 (Jul 25, 2012)

R2K said:


> Yesterday I found that some app named Market downloader is downloading way too much data (around 8 mb). I use onavo app to keep a tab on data usage btw. Does anyone know what this app actually is " Market downloader" I was actually using google play to download an app with just 880k in size and i'm pretty sure there is no way that much data will be used for that.
> 
> BTW i'm using stock ICS from Sony


It's probably something like a download manager for play store working in background.And android is always communicating with google's servers so.....


----------



## Vyom (Jul 25, 2012)

R2K said:


> Yesterday I found that some app named Market downloader is downloading way too much data (around 8 mb). I use onavo app to keep a tab on data usage btw. Does anyone know what this app actually is " Market downloader" I was actually using google play to download an app with just 880k in size and i'm pretty sure there is no way that much data will be used for that.
> 
> BTW i'm using stock ICS from Sony



 I can't find it on Google Play. 
And the rule of the thumb is try NOT to install an app from sources other than the official app market.
But some apps on official market can also be malicious, although a number of users using it and rating do gives a fair idea.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2012)

R2K said:


> Yesterday I found that some app named Market downloader is downloading way too much data (around 8 mb). I use onavo app to keep a tab on data usage btw. Does anyone know what this app actually is " Market downloader" I was actually using google play to download an app with just 880k in size and i'm pretty sure there is no way that much data will be used for that.
> 
> BTW i'm using stock ICS from Sony



hate to see my guides go to waste 
MarketUpdater ---> Starts with Market/Play and checks for updates.

Source: APKs, their purpose and risk in removal

Most likely Play Store was updating to latest version. it weights in at ~5.2MB.


----------



## dx1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Does any one has any idea when *Samsung galaxy Ace 2* will be launched in India.    Any insider news, anything.....

 I am currently holding my decision to buy HTC One V only bocz of this. I have been a little sceptical about HTC one V thanks to tons of bricking and pathetic after sales posts on net.


----------



## noob (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow..this is fantastic...My GN was 100% charged yesterday morning and today it is still at 45%. Check the stats. Usage : All Google services sync + exchange account + POP account + FB + twitter sync ON 24x7 on 3G. 10 Min calls and 2-3 hours of music.  GPS off.  

Another major difference is Chrome for Android..it works flawlessly on Nexus device...never seen such faster and responsive browser on Android.  on SGS , it was not that smooth. It shows that Google needs to do lots of work on Chrome for Android.

[IMG]*i.imgur.com/yqGXr.png[/IMG]


----------



## theserpent (Jul 31, 2012)

Had tested a xperia rom for galaxy mini it was really good.But after i clicked google play,the rom started restarting again and again.
Back to cyanogen 7 the best stable rom ever made for any cell i guess


----------



## dhan_shh (Aug 1, 2012)

I've successfully installed JB(Jelly Bean,4.1.1) in my Galaxy Nexus after flashing latest takju (changing my stock takjuxw) and installed official ota,

What a breezy OS? Wow,this is the best ever OS for android,no doubt!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/sshot-93-crop.png


----------



## noob (Aug 1, 2012)

welcome to the club


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 2, 2012)

hi guys i hv been using galaxy y pro duos for a week now and i  ma facing these problems...
first the app which i closed again resumes and eating my batt and ram..i dont hav any idea how to stop it,....secondly this is quit weird i hav two conn sim there one is aircel which is 3g and second is my vodaphone corporate conn sim....now i use the data service via aircel and the voda sim is used only for calls no net conn is activated on this sim....

now suddenly i recieved my monthly bill and it states tht i hav used around rs 580 of data services in just 2days....is this is possible tht while i was running the data services in aircel 3g....how can voda data service b running...i am in a place of shocked and confused aswell..!!!

any advice or suggestion will b helpful as i hav put the voda sim back in my black berry..!!


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 2, 2012)

Guys I have LG Optimus Net how much can I have external memory max that is SD Card. 32 GB should work or 16gb?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 2, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have LG Optimus Net how much can I have external memory max that is SD Card. 32 GB should work or 16gb?



The specifications says 32 GB is supported. But I haven't heard from any one who is using a card of that much capacity.


----------



## dhan_shh (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks noob,
Any idea about better music player for JB free?


----------



## ITTechPerson (Aug 3, 2012)

I am using my Samsung Galaxy Tab with Broadband Wifi connection at my home, which uses dynamic IP. 
Now when I am trying to connect it at my workplace, which uses static IP; I am unable to put the IP from the advance option of settings, the IP address field is indicating unavailable...now if I click the option it is not opening to put the IP..
any idea ???


----------



## noob (Aug 3, 2012)

dhan_shh said:


> Thanks noob,
> Any idea about better music player for JB free?



The stock music player is good and does the job. Apart from that , there are many free apps to do same. Check it out on Play store.  The one i liked was "Beam Player" It is very much beta.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Aug 3, 2012)

ITTechPerson said:


> I am using my Samsung Galaxy Tab with Broadband Wifi connection at my home, which uses dynamic IP.
> Now when I am trying to connect it at my workplace, which uses static IP; I am unable to put the IP from the advance option of settings, the IP address field is indicating unavailable...now if I click the option it is not opening to put the IP..
> any idea ???



I just able to edit the static IP option.... I was missing a option of keep pressing the SSID name to edit.


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 3, 2012)

guys any advice...i m freaking out..!!!!


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2012)

^^ Well, first force closing an app in Android don't really work. Rather use an app like Android Assistant to stop it from starting with your phone altogether.

As far as your vodaphone sim consuming data services is concerned, I am not really sure how Android manages two sims. Its better if you contact Vodaphone CC and turn off the data service.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 3, 2012)

Vyom said:


> The specifications says 32 GB is supported. But I haven't heard from any one who is using a card of that much capacity.



What is advisable max memory card size?


----------



## gmg9 (Aug 4, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> What is advisable max memory card size?



32gb..


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 4, 2012)

dhan_shh said:


> Thanks noob,
> Any idea about better music player for JB free?



Try Player Pro


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 7, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Well, first force closing an app in Android don't really work. Rather use an app like Android Assistant to stop it from starting with your phone altogether.
> 
> As far as your vodaphone sim consuming data services is concerned, I am not really sure how Android manages two sims. Its better if you contact Vodaphone CC and turn off the data service.



thanks vyom...i hav already turned off the net service in the vodaphone sim and asked for an explanation for this and how can i use 56789 kb in just 18 hrs in a 2g conc...!! as my 3g services r running stable,and how com 2 net conc run simultaneously they hav no explanation and said all is the computer generated bill they cant do anything..!! 

i will look for the android assistant...is it available in the gplay store..?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2012)

Art of Glow is awesome app for android


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 11, 2012)

*Android devours Blackberry & Nokias Symbian, captures 68% global market share*



> There were 4 Android phones for every 1 iPhone shipped in the second quarter, research firm IDC said Wednesday. That's up from a ratio of 2.5 to 1 in the same period last year. Samsung Electronics Co. and other phone makers shipped nearly 105 million Android smartphones in the April-June quarter, giving Android 68 percent of the worldwide market, up from 47 percent last year.
> 
> The gains came largely at the expense of BlackBerry phones made by Research in Motion Ltd. and Symbian phones made largely by Nokia Corp. Each saw its market share drop below 5 percent. Nokia is now making phones that use Microsoft Corp.'s Windows system.
> 
> The market share for Apple Inc.'s iPhone, powered by its iOS software, fell slightly to 17 percent, from 19 percent. But the company shipped more iPhones than a year ago. Apple is the No. 2 smartphone maker, behind Samsung, and is likely to get a boost when it releases its new iPhone model as expected this fall.


consumers in Developing countries are more likely to buy android and since those markets are still to be captured, droids share should continue will rise.


----------



## elafanto (Aug 12, 2012)

I dont know that what is the best place for my question, i just want to know dat, if I am low internal memory in my phone and i use a 8 gb memory card, 
1. will it cause any problem?
2. would i be able to install apps on memory card?
3. will they work fine?


----------



## rahul_c (Aug 12, 2012)

elafanto said:


> I dont know that what is the best place for my question, i just want to know dat, if I am low internal memory in my phone and i use a 8 gb memory card,
> 1. will it cause any problem?
> 2. would i be able to install apps on memory card?
> 3. will they work fine?


1. No they are different types of memory (internal/external duh!) it wont cause any problem.
2. Yes you can install apps on memory card partially, if you want to install apps entirely on memory card use  link2SD.
3. Sure apps works fine but the most of the widgets that comes /w apps wont work. This will not be a problem if you use link2SD cause it kind of creates a virtual phone memory.


----------



## R2K (Aug 15, 2012)

Does evernote need data/internet conn. available everytime I need to use the app ? Or is it just the first time for registering that evernote account?
I don't wanna backup the notes on cloud or anything. Just wanna save the notes my phone.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ can't say about ever note. But I use Colornote to make notes, and quite like it. It doesn't need registration or anything but can take backup on SD card or in your gmail account.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2012)

R2K said:


> Does evernote need data/internet conn. available everytime I need to use the app ? Or is it just the first time for registering that evernote account?
> I don't wanna backup the notes on cloud or anything. Just wanna save the notes my phone.


 found this on their blog




On an Android From the menu, tap ‘Select Offline Notebooks.’ Back in the Settings, be sure to select ‘WiFi Sync Only’ to bypass any potential roaming charges from your data plan provider. Notes that you create using Evernote for Android can still be viewed, even if they are not in a selected offline notebook


----------



## R2K (Aug 15, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ can't say about ever note. But I use Colornote to make notes, and quite like it. It doesn't need registration or anything but can take backup on SD card or in your gmail account.



^^
ColorNote doesn't have the option of taking snapshot of something and save it as a note. I think it just takes simple text notes.
Eg : Colornote doesn't support Taking a snapshot of a receipt/bill etc and saving it as a note in an organized mode for future reference kinda thing. Evernote do have that feature AFAIK. 



thetechfreak said:


> found this on their blog
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info. 
I think I should give the Evernote app a try then.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 15, 2012)

R2K said:


> ^^
> ColorNote doesn't have the option of taking snapshot of something and save it as a note. I think it just takes simple text notes.
> Eg : Colornote doesn't support Taking a snapshot of a receipt/bill etc and saving it as a note in an organized mode for future reference kinda thing. Evernote do have that feature AFAIK.



Whoa! That seems handy features.
But I am guessing I just needed a simple note app.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 18, 2012)

Guys please help me with reverse tethering detailed procedure/tutorials.  
BTW my tablet *Auxus AX01* is factory rooted [checked with root check] 

Want to access net till I get a wifi router from MTNL

OR 

Suggest me some procedure to access adsl+ broadband connection using D link wired adsl router modem [GLB 502T] thru USB only as lan is fixed to desktop


----------



## choudang (Aug 24, 2012)

anyone who has rooted B.0.431


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 24, 2012)

How's Google now working for you guys ? 
Doesn't work too well with Indian Accent


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 26, 2012)

@vyom and others can someone help me moving to 16 B SD Card from existing 2 GB card without effecting the applications already installed on the 2 GB card.


----------



## nCyCoD (Aug 26, 2012)

Does anyone know this icon represents in status bar,it is displayed instead of battery icon.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 26, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> @vyom and others can someone help me moving to 16 B SD Card from existing 2 GB card without effecting the applications already installed on the 2 GB card.



If you don't have the card formatted to an ext partition to use link2sd app, then it's very simple to migrate.
Just put your phone to Mass storage mode, copy all contents of the card to a folder in PC. Then remove the card and replace it with the 16 GB card. Now copy all the contents to that card through PC. 
That's it. Just turn off the mass storage mode and tada... !!  

Ps: you can even use external card reader to copy the contents. But really, it's that simple.



nCyCoD said:


> Does anyone know this icon represents in status bar,it is displayed instead of battery icon.
> View attachment 6612



No. Don't know. Try using google's or TinEye's reverse image search on it.


----------



## nCyCoD (Aug 26, 2012)

Vyom said:


> No. Don't know. Try using google's or TinEye's reverse image search on it.



Tried both.Couldn't find it.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 27, 2012)

@vyom I remember you had earlier suggested something called ext partition which is used in case you want apps to be used even if we move the apps to SD Card using some app? Can you help me in this regard?
Thanks for the suggestion for my earlier query on the data moving from 2 GB to 16 GB.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 27, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> @vyom I remember you had earlier suggested something called ext partition which is used in case you want apps to be used even if we move the apps to SD Card using some app? Can you help me in this regard?
> Thanks for the suggestion for my earlier query on the data moving from 2 GB to 16 GB.



How to manually partition your SD card for Android Apps2SD | Android and Me


*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.krikun.s2e&hl=en


----------



## Vyom (Aug 27, 2012)

^^ Whoa man! That is some complex guide I have ever seen to do a simple thing such as partition you card!!! 
Manually partitioning is luring, but is not recommended because of obvious risks.

Anyway... here's the easy way:

1. Install a good recovery like AmonRa.
2. Reboot to recovery
3. You will get an option, "Partition SD Card" for ext2.
4. Select appropriate size for the ext2 partition. If you have 16 GB card, you can select  1GB.
5. You can select 0 MB as swap size. (Works for me).
Your card will now be formatted (wiped out) and there will be a 1 GB ext2 partition.
7. Now select the option to convert this ext2 partition to ext3 format.
8. Now just reboot, and start Link2SD app.
9. Select "ext3" as partition format. And reboot again.
10. Now, you can setup the Link2SD card to let it link all the apps you install automatically.
(or you can manually link the apps to card's partition after you install any app).

PS: It's easy then what it seems.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah but cant have ext4 with cwm (>5) or amonra


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 28, 2012)

What apps you have on your android phone ?

Here is my list

Air Droid
AndroZip
Browser for SkyDrive
Camera ZOOM FX
Dolphin Browser
DropBox
Evernote
Firefox
Gentle Alarm
Gtasks
KeePassDroid
MoboPlayer
Onavo Count
Pocket
ROM Manager
Skype
Speed Test
Swift Key
Talk.to
Tapatalk
TeamViewer
Tweedle
WhatsApp
WordWeb


----------



## axe (Aug 28, 2012)

pls advice me a nice free antivirus for my android phone (samsung galaxy ace duos s6802)


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone knows a proper battery calibration tool for android that actually works? My mmx funbook shuts down @ 60% batt, don't like it, was thinking about rma but it'll take time that I don't have.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ Battery Calibration by Nema

Have been using this since last 1.5 years with my S i9000 and Galaxy Tab P1000. Works for me.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 29, 2012)

Guys any good suggestions on a good app for playing music. Tried the built in music player and Winamp not happy as I'm having tough time creating Play Lists.


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 29, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good suggestions on a good app for playing music. Tried the built in music player and Winamp not happy as I'm having tough time creating Play Lists.



Try SongBird it's open source and it's awesome B)


----------



## batman (Aug 31, 2012)

Are you getting delta updates or is it the old way in which the whole app is downloaded when you try to update any installed apps?.For me,the whole app is getting downloaded.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Aug 31, 2012)

How to make folder in app menu in Sony xperia U


----------



## Vyom (Aug 31, 2012)

batman said:


> Are you getting delta updates or is it the old way in which the whole app is downloaded when you try to update any installed apps?.For me,the whole app is getting downloaded.



For me, the market downloads the whole app rather then just the "update part". And IIRC it has always been the case!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2012)

same for me. this is an new feature but it depends on the developers to support it or not. maybe the tested apps don't have this feature yet.


----------



## Terabyte (Sep 1, 2012)

Vyom said:


> For me, the market downloads the whole app rather then just the "update part". And IIRC it has always been the case!


Same here. Always the entire app was downloaded.


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,
 i bought the new mobile from US last week and its a Google Nexus(i9250) having the amazing OS with 4.1.1 Jelly Bean with 16GB Mem and drawback is doesn't have the SD slot.
So i am a newcomer to android and i don't know much on that.

i wont play games much and doesn't want to install the unwanted and burden to tiny OS. please share some of the best Apps(Free) 

Please share some Apps to download, here the list basic stuff which is lagging in my mobile and any other please share

1) PDF Reader , Notepad, Word pad & Microsoft Word reader 

2) all type of movies player

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Neo (Sep 9, 2012)

axe said:


> pls advice me a nice free antivirus for my android phone (samsung galaxy ace duos s6802)


Avast. The best.


----------



## Skud (Sep 9, 2012)

SeenuGuddu said:


> Hi Guys,
> i bought the new mobile from US last week and its a Google Nexus(i9250) having the amazing OS with 4.1.1 Jelly Bean with 16GB Mem and drawback is doesn't have the SD slot.
> So i am a newcomer to android and i don't know much on that.
> 
> ...




1) Kingsoft Office - full featured office suite with inbuilt pdf reader

2) Many - MX Player, MoboPlayer, RealPlayer...


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Sep 10, 2012)

Skud said:


> 1) Kingsoft Office - full featured office suite with inbuilt pdf reader
> 
> 2) Many - MX Player, MoboPlayer, RealPlayer...




Thanks Skud

and one more HTML viewer Apps needed
also please suggest me the best Anti Virus too i am planning to install the kaspersky Mobile Anti Virus which is 500 bucks.

will it consume the memory after installing and  slowing the process

other than i have few questions 
How many Apps can install and at what stage it will consume the memory and slowing the process
Please let me know


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good suggestions on a good app for playing music. Tried the built in music player and Winamp not happy as I'm having tough time creating Play Lists.



Any more suggestions guys?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2012)

which is the best torrent downnloader for android?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 10, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> which is the best torrent downnloader for android?



This: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bittorrent.client


----------



## Renny (Sep 10, 2012)

1. I rooted my Explorer following *THIS* guide from steps 1 to 4:

Using Vol down+Power the start-up screen says Unlocked, but says S-On, shouldn't it say S-Off?

2. In step 4 of the above guide I used the Superuser.zip, its this file that provides root privileges right? 

>Suppose I want to use a custom ROM how do I proceed now, should I undo any of the previous steps?

Also which custom ROM do you suggest (check link)
[September 9th, 2012] Everything Htc Explorer (Pico) !! - xda-developers

I personally want to try out *THIS* ROM.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 10, 2012)

Guys I had recently got my S2 given for service. Before giving service I took back up. But looks like only SMS and Gallery contact I was able to back up. I remember someone telling that I can sync up my contacts from connecting to gmail. Do you think I will be able to recover my contacts list like what I had before I gave to service.
Unfortunately after service I lost my contacts but the gallery content was as it was i.e. I didn't lose them.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 10, 2012)

Google contacts. if this shows up any contact then those can be sync'd back. rest are gone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2012)

Vyom said:


> This: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bittorrent.client



ok..
how is utorrent remote?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 10, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ok..
> how is utorrent remote?



Lol... that isn't a torrent client.
It's an app to control the uTorrent client running at some PC (maybe your home or anywhere else).


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 10, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> how is utorrent remote?



try ttorrent. small and efficient. UI is easy too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2012)

Sam said:


> try ttorrent. small and efficient. UI is easy too.


Oh yeah..thanx 
I installed it its very good...only problem is that for downloading unselected files I have again open the .torrent file by browsing & select those..can't
do it from the finished download


----------



## noob (Sep 11, 2012)

axe said:


> pls advice me a nice free antivirus for my android phone (samsung galaxy ace duos s6802)



You dont need one.


----------



## Renny (Sep 11, 2012)

Is it recommended to install Unrevoked Forever?


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 11, 2012)

Guys any other recommendations on good music app?


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 12, 2012)

Guys..I just bought my first android..Samsung Galaxy pocket..its awesome..but can anybody tell why cant I install "Temple Run"..It says version not compatible..plssssssssss help !


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 12, 2012)

Which is the best Anti-Theft App for Android?


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 12, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Which is the best Anti-Theft App for Android?



avast as it has many other features too
like - 
firewall
sms call block

since its all in one app saves lot of Ram if you are running ics/jb on 512mb ram


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 12, 2012)

esumitkumar said:


> Guys..I just bought my first android..Samsung Galaxy pocket..its awesome..but can anybody tell why cant I install "Temple Run"..It says version not compatible..plssssssssss help !



it requires ARM V7. All sub 10k Samsung have crappy ARM V6 processor. check for ARM v6 Temple Run (hacked version). not available at Play Store.


----------



## Renny (Sep 13, 2012)

Just installed Supercharger V6 (100% Supercharged); noticing a minor increase in speed. I guess Go Launcher is always a bit laggy.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 13, 2012)

Renny said:


> Just installed Supercharger V6 (100% Supercharged); noticing a minor increase in speed. I guess Go Launcher is always a bit laggy.



that slows down my phone
btw its nothing but a aggressive ram m

Swyped on my Blade


----------



## R2K (Sep 13, 2012)

Does Fast reboot work as it says? Is it safe ? I'm on stock ICS ROM and neither sony or google cared to add a reboot option on stock ROM.


----------



## coolfire92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Renny said:


> Just installed Supercharger V6 (100% Supercharged); noticing a minor increase in speed. I guess Go Launcher is always a bit laggy.



Go launcher now is nothing but bloatware.Huge resource hog.
If you find the phone is slowing down run the fast engine flush from supercharger installer


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 13, 2012)

R2K said:


> Does Fast reboot work as it says? Is it safe ? I'm on stock ICS ROM and neither sony or google cared to add a reboot option on stock ROM.



it kills all process i.e. frees up ram. doesn't reboot mobile.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 15, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> which is the best torrent downnloader for android?


Could try aDownloader.


ajayritik said:


> Guys any other recommendations on good music app?


Power AMP. Nothing can come close, but it's paid.


----------



## chinmaya (Sep 15, 2012)

Can sony Tipo run games smoothly? (Angry birds, fruit ninja, temple run etc)


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 16, 2012)

Sam said:


> it requires ARM V7. All sub 10k Samsung have crappy ARM V6 processor. check for ARM v6 Temple Run (hacked version). not available at Play Store.


Thanks Sam..will try..


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 16, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> Can sony Tipo run games smoothly? (Angry birds, fruit ninja, temple run etc)



temple run, fruit ninja will run easily but angry birds is physics heavy. may lag.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 16, 2012)

How do you guys manage sources on News aggregators like Pulse,Flipboard,Currents,Reader 

For eg I use
Reader - For personal RSS like warez,movie/tv show releases etc
Currents - For the stuffs which i mostly read the articles too not just the feed like lifehacker, addictivetips etc
Pulse - the most used ...softpedia, cnet, ars technica etc...stuffs i just read the feeds not the articles
Flipboard - I have no idea how to use this effectively

And all of them are good in their own way (except maybe flipboard.. apart from an innovative way to browse news...it has got nothing)


*So my question is how do you guys manage them all so as to use them effectively without repetition*


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2012)

Got to know about this deal:
HomeShop18.com Superdeals - Deals that last only minutes

After which Sony Xperia U can be bought at Rs 13,555 from HS18 instead of Rs. 16099 from FK.

Now Sony XPeria seems great at that price. 8 GB limited memory can be lived with. Only problem is the battery which seems meagre at 1320 mAh. So should I recommend it to a friend who was willing to buy a budget Android but couldn't since Micromax A100 is not available anywhere? :S


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 16, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> *So my question is how do you guys manage them all so as to use them effectively without repetition*



use sites, not apps to keep yourself updated with latest news.

*GSMArena:* Mobile news and reviews. Their blog also acts as a nice source of offtopic news.
*Softpedia:* 90% of the latest tech related news are from softpedia.
*Anandtech:* in depth Mobile and PC H/W news. Special credit to dailytech which is a sub domain of Anandtech.
*AndroidOS:* Indian Android based news like launch date, launch price, pricecut, el cetra.
*Google:* Keep googling about something, read whatever i get


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 16, 2012)

Sam said:


> *use sites*, not apps to keep yourself updated with latest news.



Yes thats what i used to do...
but apps are better when you are _mobile_(away from PC) and saves lot of data when on 3G
anyway site or app how does that matter the content is the same


----------



## ajaymailed (Sep 16, 2012)

wonder why Samsung is not releasing any good mid-range ICS Android to compete new HTC or Sony Xperia line up. Galaxy S Advance was still 2.3. Galaxy Ace Plus isn't that impressive. Xperia has massive line up  miro, tipo, U, Go, Sola.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Got to know about this deal:
> HomeShop18.com Superdeals - Deals that last only minutes
> 
> After which Sony Xperia U can be bought at Rs 13,555 from HS18 instead of Rs. 16099 from FK.
> ...



Can I know your thoughts Sam?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Yes thats what i used to do...
> but apps are better when you are _mobile_(away from PC) and saves lot of data when on 3G
> anyway site or app how does that matter the content is the same



i use opera mini and all important news sites are bookmarked. i have tried a few apps but didn't like any as major news makes it way there of which stupid filtering removes half the news and of the ones that are left, i didn't like any. also most of these apps show a slimmed down version of the whole news. and instead of keeping a ton of apps, a single app does it fine plus opera mini's compression saves a lot of data.



Vyom said:


> Can I know your thoughts Sam?



other than battery (which should last around a day under moderate use) it looks great.


----------



## roady (Sep 17, 2012)

If you guys find go launcher crappy, what else do you use? 
I just use that because it offers to flip the menu at the bottom of the home screen, thus adding over 10 app shortcuts easily.

By default it has call, contacts, settings, sms and browser but if you swipe it once, you can add another row of apps. Anything similar to this and not a bloatware?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2012)

Try Xperia Mini launcher (4-corners) from XDA. It is smooth as Go.


----------



## mastervk (Sep 17, 2012)

roady said:


> If you guys find go launcher crappy, what else do you use?
> I just use that because it offers to flip the menu at the bottom of the home screen, thus adding over 10 app shortcuts easily.
> 
> By default it has call, contacts, settings, sms and browser but if you swipe it once, you can add another row of apps. Anything similar to this and not a bloatware?



use adw launcher or launcher pro..

for ICS use  apex or nova launcher..


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 17, 2012)

Guys is there any way I can move apps to SD Card and still use these apps as widgets?


----------



## mastervk (Sep 17, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys is there any way I can move apps to SD Card and still use these apps as widgets?



yes if you use extended partition and script..there might be other ways too...


----------



## coolfire92 (Sep 17, 2012)

roady said:


> If you guys find go launcher crappy, what else do you use?
> I just use that because it offers to flip the menu at the bottom of the home screen, thus adding over 10 app shortcuts easily.
> 
> By default it has call, contacts, settings, sms and browser but if you swipe it once, you can add another row of apps. Anything similar to this and not a bloatware?


Most launcher have this feature.I am using holo launcher for quite a while after ditching go launcher.
Also Zeam launcher is another light-weight option


----------



## batman (Sep 17, 2012)

I want to move gameloft game data from internal sd card to external sd card of micromax funbook.I tried the app GL to SD.When I select the game and click move data,the moving data overlay window just shows up for a while and then disappears.So i guess the data has not been moved.Also selected the checkboxes for adding mount folder in the settings screen.Still no difference.Anything else I need to do?

P.S. - I did not root the device as funbook is pre rooted and Root checker app also confirms the device is rooted.


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 18, 2012)

batman said:


> I want to move gameloft game data from internal sd card to external sd card of micromax funbook.I tried the app GL to SD.When I select the game and click move data,the moving data overlay window just shows up for a while and then disappears.So i guess the data has not been moved.Also selected the checkboxes for adding mount folder in the settings screen.Still no difference.Anything else I need to do?
> 
> P.S. - I did not root the device as funbook is pre rooted and Root checker app also confirms the device is rooted.




The method is recommended for samsung and lg i think!


----------



## batman (Sep 18, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> The method is recommended for samsung and lg i think!



Oh..is it..is there any other way to do this for generic android devices?


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 18, 2012)

mastervk said:


> yes if you use extended partition and script..there might be other ways too...


How do I do this? Do I need to root the device? 
Also I'm using Android Assistant app and find that I'm not able to move some apps from Phone to SD Card. The button which says move to SD Card is disabled. Is there any max count of how many apps can be moved from phone to SD Card. Please help.


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 18, 2012)

batman said:


> Oh..is it..is there any other way to do this for generic android devices?



The provided patchers are different for different brands...

I doubt is there anyone provided for micromax....

Well, developers are always there...
Search xda may be....


----------



## xoloindia (Sep 18, 2012)

I think Android is 2nd famous os phone after Apple.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 18, 2012)

xoloindia said:


> I think Android is 2nd famous os phone after Apple.



Well. You must have heard the other way around.


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 19, 2012)

xoloindia said:


> I think Android is 2nd famous os phone after Apple.



Android is the first one now...

Read latest tech-news!!


It really rockzzz..

Users are really started to use their brain!!


----------



## coolfire92 (Sep 19, 2012)

batman said:


> Oh..is it..is there any other way to do this for generic android devices?




Use the link2sd app from playstore.That should work.Create partition using card reader and partition manager like minitools.If your device supports linux filesystems use that or use fat32.
If linux systems are supported,you can use recovery to make partition on the phone itself.


----------



## Renny (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm using Holo Launcher Plus (latest version). What is the widget in *THIS* pic which has buttons for WiFi, Bluetooth, Brightness etc? *(Got it , its called Power Widget)*

>Now, how can I re-size the dock icons on the screen?


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 19, 2012)

guys would appreciate if someone could suggest me a good app for playing music on my Lg Optimus net.


----------



## Neo (Sep 19, 2012)

^^ paid - PowerAMP 
Free - Google play music, TTPOD


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 19, 2012)

Nova launcher prime +1


----------



## Renny (Sep 19, 2012)

Try PlayerPRO!


----------



## R2K (Sep 20, 2012)

^^
Yeah player pro is good too..


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 21, 2012)

Running DDLF2 + RemicsICS-UX ROM in my Galaxy SL i9003 mobile. Straight 1.5 day of battery with medium~high usage. (Frequent calls, occasional gaming and messaging too)

I feel, this firmwire is so far the best one, released by Samsung. Damn stable, smooth and no more battery drain.

Previously, was in XXKPQ, and to be frank, i hardly get around 12~16hrs of backup.

*Edit :* Just noticed, it is my 3000th post...


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 21, 2012)

guys when playing songs in galaxy y pro duos it stops when the screen gets locked.. i could nt find a solution for this.. help needed badly..!! and it some times hangs and restarts on its own any clue whts this..!!


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 21, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> guys would appreciate if someone could suggest me a good app for playing music on my Lg Optimus net.





Neo said:


> ^^ paid - PowerAMP
> Free - Google play music, TTPOD





Renny said:


> Try PlayerPRO!





R2K said:


> ^^
> Yeah player pro is good too..



Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 21, 2012)

Poweramp +1!


----------



## techracer (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi,
I earlier had a problem in my xperia U- the camera used to hang and it said later-ERROR, camera not available...I updated the firmware but it was of no use...Next, my fon's motherboard was replaced by sony...still all in vain.
Finally, Sony gave me a completely new handset...still many a times, I face the same problem, though many of my friends who also use an xperia U don't find themselves in such a situation...Can anyone tell me where exactly the problem lies?? I am totally fed up of this thing and have started to hate my fon...plz help


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello Forum Friends, I had purchased a VeeDee E10 Tablet from VeeDee Enterprises,the specs being *E10* *Capacitive Tablet*

It is a *WonderMedia Tablet* running on *VIA 8850* processor as:--->

WONDERMEDIA PRIZM WM8850 (2012)
KEY FEATURES:
1GHZ ARM CORTEX-A9 CORE PROCESSOR
ARM MALI-400 3D GRAPHICS PROCESSOR
MULTI-STANDARD 1080P VIDEO DECODING ENGINE
H.264 VIDEO ENCODING
DDR3/LPDDR2 DRAM INTERFACE
MULTIPLE VIDEO INTERFACE INCLUDING HDMI, LVDS AND DVO
FLEXIBLE NETWORKING AND PERIPHERAL INTERFACE
ADVANCED HARDWARE SECURITY ENGINE
ANDROID 4.0 AND WINDOWS CE 7.0 SUPPORT



I played angry birds,downloaded all sorts of free tools and application from Google store,etc. It was functioning very well.The battery back-up time was a "CON" only due to its running for 4hrs. at maximum.

I accidently (PERHAPS) rooted the Tablet from this site WM8850 RootBurner – How to root the WM8850 without firmware update ! | Diabetu's Tools Page,just by clicking the link of WM8850 Root Burner(build v0.9.5)onto my Tablet.

Now the Tablet after opening is stuck up with the Android Icecream Sandwich Logo screen only.
Has the Tablet become a *BRICK*, I mean is it rendered useless?

PLEASE HELP ME OUT FROM THIS TERRIBLE SITUATION,AND REVERT ME TO DEFAULT SETTINGS.

*A request to all the ANDROID Expert Friends,PLEASE*.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 23, 2012)

hard reset the tablet suing the shortcut keys (google which keys need to be pressed).


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 24, 2012)

Sam and others any idea why I'm unable to all of the apps that I want from phone to SD Card? Only few have the option to move to SD Card.


----------



## Neo (Sep 24, 2012)

^^ you cab only move an app if the developer has added the feature to do so. Not app apps have the feature


----------



## mastervk (Sep 24, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> I accidently (PERHAPS) rooted the Tablet from this site WM8850 RootBurner – How to root the WM8850 without firmware update ! | Diabetu's Tools Page,just by clicking the link of WM8850 Root Burner(build v0.9.5)onto my Tablet.
> 
> Now the Tablet after opening is stuck up with the Android Icecream Sandwich Logo screen only.
> Has the Tablet become a *BRICK*, I mean is it rendered useless?
> ...



download stock rom and flash your tablet with stock ROM..
if custom rom you installer is compatible with your tablet then try to flash your tablet again with this ROM.



ajayritik said:


> Sam and others any idea why I'm unable to all of the apps that I want from phone to SD Card? Only few have the option to move to SD Card.



you cant move all apps to SD card..you might not want to move some apps even if they have option as you will not be able to use widget..also better to keep launcher/theme/keyboard apps in phone..


----------



## arescool (Sep 24, 2012)

finally rooted my age old Wildfire  .... 
as I was not worried anymore, about bricking it 
and ..... I think , I can spend another 5-6 months with it , seems like it got a new life 

and I am once again falling in love with Android


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 24, 2012)

Sam said:


> hard reset the tablet suing the shortcut keys (google which keys need to be pressed).


Thanks Sam,for your advice.
I had HARD RESET the Tablet by using the Volume Button and Power(ON/OFF) Button with a *proper sequence and timing PROTOCOL.*

My VeeDee E10 Tablet is running and Functioning smoothly.....


@mastervk, I have saved the latest E10 firmware tool from the VeeDee website(within Forum) successfully onto my PC.
Waiting for the arrival of a MULTI CARD Reader from eBay...after which I shall update my Tablet Firmware.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 25, 2012)

Neo said:


> ^^ you cab only move an app if the developer has added the feature to do so. Not app apps have the feature





mastervk said:


> you cant move all apps to SD card..you might not want to move some apps even if they have option as you will not be able to use widget..also better to keep launcher/theme/keyboard apps in phone..



Then how to deal the problem of getting insufficient memory when we try to install apps on the phone? There should be some work around for this.


----------



## mastervk (Sep 25, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Then how to deal the problem of getting insufficient memory when we try to install apps on the phone? There should be some work around for this.



you can use extended partition ..darktremor script etc..check xda forum for your device..there will be some specific solution


----------



## duke123 (Sep 27, 2012)

hi i am a noobie...i brought a xperia u last week...i want to know about rooting...and will i lose my sony warranty if i root my phone???is there any disadvantages???and if i should root my phone for maximum performance how should i begin...


----------



## Vyom (Sep 27, 2012)

duke123 said:


> hi i am a noobie...i brought a xperia u last week...i want to know about rooting...and will i lose my sony warranty if i root my phone???is there any disadvantages???and if i should root my phone for maximum performance how should i begin...



You really should search for a thread, "FAQ about rooting" in this section of the forum.


----------



## mastervk (Sep 28, 2012)

duke123 said:


> hi i am a noobie...i brought a xperia u last week...i want to know about rooting...and will i lose my sony warranty if i root my phone???is there any disadvantages???and if i should root my phone for maximum performance how should i begin...


rooting/custom roms void warranty .though you should be able to reverse it if warranty is required..
disadvantage :loose warranty...might brick the phone
rooting will not maximize your phone performance..it might help you to install some software like titanium backup etc which can help you to remove crapware/bloatware..


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 28, 2012)

Guys any idea if we have Opera browser open on my LG optimus net how do I close the browser. I don't find any option to close it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Used a galaxy nexus for the first time. This is the first time I enjoyed using android.
The state of affairs in the android world is so sad because of the skinning.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 28, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any idea if we have Opera browser open on my LG optimus net how do I close the browser. I don't find any option to close it.



In Android, closing of apps works a bit differently. You don't need to close any app, since OS takes care of that. Apps which are not being used are automatically closed in the background.
Or you can keep pressing back button, and the app will be closed.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 29, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any idea if we have Opera browser open on my LG optimus net how do I close the browser. I don't find any option to close it.



possible with Opera Mini 7.5. There is a setting to make the exist button appear but Vyom has already explained everything.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 29, 2012)

Guys I have bought fifa 12 & asphalt 7  for just Rs 14 each..  but now this games ask for Data download of 1GB+ damn.. please can some one share is there any way possible to download from Desktop.. I have Galaxy S3.

and even if any one can recommend something to me here.. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/163907-need-wi-fi-router-modem-around-2k.html


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 29, 2012)

search "data for fifa 12 android". you'll find the data package as a zip file but as you have the original game, you should be able to use them without causing any problem.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 29, 2012)

I was looking for something official..and I already tried googling but I found Data mostly for QVGA HVGA ..which mostly should be compressed and all.. size of most files are 1 to 1.3 GB.. but my Fifa app shows 1685MB..


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 29, 2012)

extracted size is 1685MB. i guess you'll have to download it though WiFi then. No other option.


----------



## ajaymailed (Sep 29, 2012)

i have recently updated by SGS2 to Android 4.0.4. I have decided now to root my phones as i want to try Jelly Bean on my phone. But when i was reading about it, i came across this
[WARNING] Samsung 4.0.4 firmwares (Official / Leaked) may lead to HARDBRICK - xda-developers
my phones baseband version is I9100XXLQ6. I saw some suggestions to try out Siyah Kernel. i am completely new to this rooting/custom ROMs. So how do i proceed.  if Siyah Kernel is to be used, then which version is the safest? or is there a different one for every stock firmware?

Model No.: GT-I9100
Android Version: 4.0.4
Baseband Version: I9100XXLQ6
Build number: IMM76D.XWLPW


update- I did it finally. ma phone is rooted with Siyah 4.1.5 . I was a bit tense before with the fear of damaging my phone. I wanted to badly experience the true power of Android i.e Custom ROMs but risks involved prevented me to. Thats the price i paid for FREEDOM.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 30, 2012)

I also Read An Article related to that ... 

I think there some error in Clockwork Recovery Mods !!!


----------



## ajaymailed (Sep 30, 2012)

I am looking to install Cyanogen 10 ROM but why do we have to wipe out all the data in the phone? what will be lost? all my contacts, messages, data in SD Card? 
every time i want to check out a new ROM, do i have to take backup of all this?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 30, 2012)

left over data may get mixed up with new one causing problems. no, unless selected SDcard won't be touched. Now as contact are sync'd to Google servers and you can take backup of sms, flash CM10.


----------



## ajaymailed (Sep 30, 2012)

flashed Cyanogen 9.1.0. I wanted to go for completely stable build since this is my first time and they said 10 JB is yet to be fully stable. I took the backup of contacts & SMS. There is just a bit of lag compared to Stock Android, may be thats just due to animation involved but phone looks just entirely new. Nothing like the SGS2 i knew before. Extremely Deep Customizations available, even resizing widgets which is only available in Jelly Bean.

Its like changing the entire chassis of a Car or Bike but keeping same engines, internal parts etc

my phone is suddenly installing all the apps which i used to have with stock android. Is there some autorestore feature installed within clockworkmod? i did take complete backup with clockwork & titanium.


----------



## mastervk (Oct 1, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Guys I have bought fifa 12 & asphalt 7  for just Rs 14 each..  but now this games ask for Data download of 1GB+ damn.. please can some one share is there any way possible to download from Desktop.. I have Galaxy S3.
> 
> and even if any one can recommend something to me here.. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/163907-need-wi-fi-router-modem-around-2k.html



you can use wi fi to download directly to your phone..

else get sd data from torrent/upload site..as you have already bought the game i hope mentioning torrent is not against forum policy...



ajaymailed said:


> I am looking to install Cyanogen 10 ROM but why do we have to wipe out all the data in the phone? what will be lost? all my contacts, messages, data in SD Card?
> every time i want to check out a new ROM, do i have to take backup of all this?



you should wipe data/cache dal vik cache while moving from one rom to another..upgrading within same rom usually does not require so....

use clockword mod for your mobile to take back up of your current rom and data..you can reastore back if you dont like new rom...

you will not loose anything from sd card(unless you format it) but all sms,contacts,app/game progress,system setting etc will be lost..

install titanium backup(free) and take backup of YOUR SYSTEM DATA ,USER DATA AND ALL APPS/GAMES..

after installing new app you can restore all apps/games and data..

while restoring system setting restore only call logs/contacts/message etc....



ajaymailed said:


> flashed Cyanogen 9.1.0. I wanted to go for completely stable build since this is my first time and they said 10 JB is yet to be fully stable. I took the backup of contacts & SMS. There is just a bit of lag compared to Stock Android, may be thats just due to animation involved but phone looks just entirely new. Nothing like the SGS2 i knew before. Extremely Deep Customizations available, even resizing widgets which is only available in Jelly Bean.
> 
> Its like changing the entire chassis of a Car or Bike but keeping same engines, internal parts etc
> 
> my phone is suddenly installing all the apps which i used to have with stock android. Is there some autorestore feature installed within clockworkmod? i did take complete backup with clockwork & titanium.



if you have selected backup my apps /restore my apps in Google setting and you have working connection your apps will be restored..to prevent network... usage i have suggested taking backup using titanium backup..


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 1, 2012)

i rooted SGS2 with Siyah 4.1.5 kernel but only problem is phone is switching off when idle for sometime, it never happened earlier with stock firmware. It happened to me 3 to 4 times in last 2 days. Now changed to Siyah 3.3.2, wiped cache. Hopefully problem will be solved.


----------



## dalbir (Oct 3, 2012)

does Hindi fonts work in Android Devices like Samsung Galaxy Chat with 4.0 (ICS)?
suggest some apps for this phone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2012)

some good use of Android phone

8 Wireless uses for your Android phone


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2012)

Is there ICS 4.0.4 available for HTC One V officially & unofficially?

also Is it possible to rollback to previous version lets say from JB 4.1 to ICS 4.0.3?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 10, 2012)

thinking of buying Galaxy Nexus.. for about 23K...


----------



## Ayuclack (Oct 10, 2012)

You Can Rollback to any official Firmware Versions in android !!!


I just flashed to Official ICS And then after to CM10 aka Jelly Bean ... and at the end of the day to honeycomb!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 10, 2012)

RCuber said:


> thinking of buying Galaxy Nexus.. for about 23K...



you have small hands.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ you should say "I read in your thread that you have small hands"  ..


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 10, 2012)

Sam said:


> you have small hands.





RCuber said:


> ^^ you should say "I read in your thread that you have small hands"  ..



I didn't get this. Is this in reference to the avatar that Charan has?

Guys apart from rooting any other way where I can free up the phone memory? Have tough time if I need to install additional apps. Not all apps are having the option to move to SD Card.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I didn't get this. Is this in reference to the avatar that Charan has?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/164270-20k-lag-free-phone.html


> 2. Display type and size?
> I have small palm, I noticed that 4" screen will be difficult to navigate with single hand. So screen size is less than 4"







> Guys apart from rooting any other way where I can free up the phone memory? Have tough time if I need to install additional apps. Not all apps are having the option to move to SD Card.




how many apps/memory do you require??


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 10, 2012)

RCuber said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/164270-20k-lag-free-phone.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm unable to install anything more than 5-6 apps.


----------



## mastervk (Oct 10, 2012)

Even rooted phone will have same issue. You can remove crapware after root but that will not be enough. 
You need s2e with extended partition or similar script after rooting


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 11, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I'm unable to install anything more than 5-6 apps.



with 12 apps.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/USb7Y.jpg


how can you run out of internal memory with just 5 apps, unless the apps are massive in size.

i can actually fill the rom with apps and then flash. that way i can have full 200MB free. i have already replaced the launcher with a new one, keyboard with a stripped down version


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/535kI.jpg


----------



## Ayuclack (Oct 11, 2012)

I recently Purchased San Disk Micro Sd Card For My Tab and it is not letting me to write on it properly 
here the link to model 

Tested other cards they are working fine

ICS On My Tab


----------



## mastervk (Oct 11, 2012)

I suffer from same issue. Generally issue can be solved by properly formating the card. Use sd card specific formating tool.


----------



## Ayuclack (Oct 11, 2012)

Cant find any thing just contacted sandisk and infibeam for replacement ....they said to check once more


Formatted Card Working Fine With the card reader but when connected via mtp I get the error The device has either stopped responding or has been disconnected

Sometime It Copy the file just fine ...some time some off them and most times no copy only error also sd tools is saying no permission to write on the card but on other 16 gb card it work fine !!


----------



## mastervk (Oct 11, 2012)

Counterfeit card is also an issue but I guess infibeam will be selling genuine products. 
I will try to format using cwm and see if my issue is resolved. This is a common issue in tablet so not sure if faulty card is the cause


----------



## Ayuclack (Oct 11, 2012)

Its a genuine card confirmed from sandisk and the issue is not there when using the card reader only in mtp mode....and no mass storage mode in galaxy tab ics


----------



## R2K (Oct 12, 2012)

And I gave away my laptop ( in the siggy below).
Now I gotta survive with just an android "smartphone" . 
Hope it won't be too hard


----------



## mastervk (Oct 12, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> Its a genuine card confirmed from sandisk and the issue is not there when using the card reader only in mtp mode....and no mass storage mode in galaxy tab ics


format (not quick format) in NTFS..NTFS has better error handling.That might help.
How did you got confirmation form san disk.Did you provided them any registration number?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 12, 2012)

R2K said:


> And I gave away my laptop ( in the siggy below).
> Now I gotta survive with just an android "smartphone" .
> Hope it won't be too hard



if its is for a month or two, it'll won't too difficult. I have used mobile as a PC replacement for 3 months when my motherboard & later HDD went kaput.

Karbonn A9+ Rs. 9290 [1.2 GHz Dual Core Scorpion Processor]. Sounds awesome?


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 14, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Note II user interface - YouTube
i didnt notice when the phone was released but Note 2s capabilities are just awesome, Samsung has certainly taken it to next level by exploiting Notes large screen, S Pen, Jelly Bean besides the features available for S3.  I guess slow proliferation of Jelly Bean is saving Android competitors from getting crushed so badly.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 14, 2012)

I have got my hands on this device, bought it for my frnd, and it is the first note 2 in my city.
All I can say it is amazing.


----------



## Ayuclack (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok Here Is What  Happened 
The Sandisk Customer Support Confirms That Their Class 10 Card Dont Work on Samsung Devices As they Were Getting Many Complaints From the Owners.

Now its all to Infibeam to Replace it and Refund Back my Money 

* Don't Buy Sandisk Mobile Ultra Class 10 If You Own a Samsung Phone or Tablet*


----------



## nikufellow (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey anyone here got galaxy y ? Need some help !


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Hey anyone here got galaxy y ? Need some help !



Many sure have. It would have been easier if you had put up the query in the first place. This is Forum, not chat room. No offence.


----------



## nikufellow (Oct 14, 2012)

No offence taken-got what I've been looking for after an hour of googling ! i thought off topics were supposed to behave as some sort of chat rooms -anyhow thanks for pointing out that its not so ! I'll try to keep this in mind from now on !


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> No offence taken-got what I've been looking for after an hour of googling ! i thought off topics were supposed to behave as some sort of chat rooms -anyhow thanks for pointing out that its not so ! I'll try to keep this in mind from now on !



lol... its not offtopic thread. 
Anyway, take care of it the next time! 

PS: Even Offtopic thread isn't chat room though!


----------



## Santosh Kulkarni (Oct 15, 2012)

Good information amitabhishek.....

I have one problem with my android phone (Micromax A50 - Android 2.3.6), problem is that when i connect usb cable for charging to phone, it showis charging but its not detecting in system i mean it showing option to touch to share files with system and also in usb tethering it shows usb not connected...plz help me to fix this issue its happened recently...

With Regards,
Santosh Kulkarni


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 15, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> Ok Here Is What  Happened
> The Sandisk Customer Support Confirms That Their Class 10 Card Dont Work on Samsung Devices As they Were Getting Many Complaints From the Owners.
> 
> Now its all to Infibeam to Replace it and Refund Back my Money
> ...


So what is the other best option? Transcend?


----------



## mastervk (Oct 15, 2012)

San disk is gud. Problem is with class 10 itself. Better to get class 2 or class 4 for mobile and tablet.


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 16, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> So what is the other best option? Transcend?



Samsung


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 16, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Samsung


strontium is also good. I am using class 10 16gb  in htc phone....


----------



## Ayuclack (Oct 16, 2012)

Got The Replacement (from My Money Infibeam is still saying that the hasn't Got Any response from sandisk) It a Samsung class 10 32 Gb and working fine!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys what's the best way to test the mobile speed on my Android phone for the 3G connection. Any good app apart from the one provided by Speedtest. And what kind of speeds should I expect for my 3G connection?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes there is an app apart from speedtest. It's called speedtest. 

Seriously, why you need any other app? 
Plus, there is a thread, "post your mobile speeds". You can find a rough idea there.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys I asked this question in Must have android apps thread but have not got any reply..

What is best app to stream music or videos from desktop to mobile.. ofcourse  through wifi

currently using Es file explorer.. which is an file manager but does the job..


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 18, 2012)

i am very much new to ANDROID. so asking noob qns.

 my phone is galaxy y duos. i have musics in my sd card. when i click music button all are listed. But  i need to create folders for different artists. how to do that? i manage to create a folder on desktop but unable to copy any music to it.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 18, 2012)

if you want music to get sorted by artists, i think there is some option in Touchwiz Player. Else try any of the players available in Play Store.


----------



## reddead (Oct 19, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> i am very much new to ANDROID. so asking noob qns.
> 
> my phone is galaxy y duos. i have musics in my sd card. when i click music button all are listed. But  i need to create folders for different artists. how to do that? i manage to create a folder on desktop but unable to copy any music to it.



player pro has the option to limit the folders...


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2012)

okay.. I upgraded from my Galaxy Apollo to Moto Atrix 2 (ICS) . 

I need suggestion on a couple of applications. 

1. Best Theft-Protection application? (paid or free both will do) 
1.2. Do I need a AV ? most AV has theft protection.. but which one is the best??? (paid or free both will do)? 
2. Any way to bypass/block ads without rooting?
3. Need cloud storage.. I think I will give Ubuntu One a try. Negative on Skydrive and Google Drive, need to check terms of DropBox.


----------



## pritamk (Oct 21, 2012)

hey   
i just got my samsung galaxy s3 andtried connecting it via usb
phone is charging but it isnt showing as flash drive or is not being recognised by kies either
and cant enable it from the settings also
and factory reset didnt help
plz help me resolve the issue


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 21, 2012)

great videos by Armando Ferreira showing the capabilities of Android, customizations as well as limitations.
Armando Ferreira - YouTube
his videos on Android Vs iOS were pretty good, highlighting specific strengths of Android functionality over iOS.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 22, 2012)

Guys I remember when I had my Nokia phone I had the option to send contacts through a file or something. Is that option available in Android phones?


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 22, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I remember when I had my Nokia phone I had the option to send contacts through a file or something. Is that option available in Android phones?


you can export contacts with VCF File.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 22, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> you can export contacts with VCF File.



How can I do this?

Also I think it's wrong place to post but just checking if I use low quality chargers will that effect my phone in anyways? 
I recently bought a charger for LG Optimus net for Rs 60 and whenever I'm charging the phone it doesn't let me use the phone. I mean the phone will be locked and unless I remove the plug I cant unlock it. Could this be the charger?


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 23, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> How can I do this?


How to back up contacts on my LG Optimus Net



> Also I think it's wrong place to post but just checking if I use low quality chargers will that effect my phone in anyways?
> I recently bought a charger for LG Optimus net for Rs 60 and whenever I'm charging the phone it doesn't let me use the phone. I mean the phone will be locked and unless I remove the plug I cant unlock it. Could this be the charger?


yes its definitely the charger, buy only the original LG Chargers meant for the phone.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2012)

RCuber said:


> okay.. I upgraded from my Galaxy Apollo to Moto Atrix 2 (ICS) .
> 
> I need suggestion on a couple of applications.
> 
> ...



???


----------



## mastervk (Oct 23, 2012)

For export and import you can use default contact application. You will get both options there. 
For single contact if you long press the contact you might get option to send that contact as sms depending upon your contact app and android version


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 23, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> How can I do this?
> 
> Also I think it's wrong place to post but just checking if I use low quality chargers will that effect my phone in anyways?
> I recently bought a charger for LG Optimus net for Rs 60 and whenever I'm charging the phone it doesn't let me use the phone. I mean the phone will be locked and unless I remove the plug I cant unlock it. Could this be the charger?





mastervk said:


> For export and import you can use default contact application. You will get both options there.
> For single contact if you long press the contact you might get option to send that contact as sms depending upon your contact app and android version


It's not backup yaar. Suppose my friend needs a contact details which is there in my phone I need to send those details.

Also I'm having one more new problem for the past couple of days I'm unable to receive any SMS's though I'm able to send them. I remember 3 days ago I had my phone memory full which may have caused this. But after that I deleted the SMS's but still getting the same problem. I contacted the Airtel CC and they asked me to check the message delivery number which is correct. Anything else I can try from my end to fix this problem?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 23, 2012)

^^Inability to receive messages is definitely due to low memory. And deleting messages won't help. You will have to gain memory by removing some apps.
Android starts to give warnings once the free memory reaches less than 20%.

To send contacts I use whatsapp if target phone is Android. If not I simply copy number manually to send through message.


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2012)

RCuber said:


> okay.. I upgraded from my Galaxy Apollo to Moto Atrix 2 (ICS) .
> 
> I need suggestion on a couple of applications.
> 
> ...


Install Lookout Security for 1 and 2.

I also use Dropbox and Ubuntu One.

No idea about 2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> It's not backup yaar. Suppose my friend needs a contact details which is there in my phone I need to send those details.


In Android ICS 4 there is a option to send contact details via bluetooth/sms etc.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 23, 2012)

So coming to my next question is it possible for me to upgrade to ICS for my LG Optimus net?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 23, 2012)

yes but unofficially.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> So coming to my next question is it possible for me to upgrade to ICS for my LG Optimus net?



I don't know if this send contact option is there or not in previous versions of Android (Gingerbread etc)

and u can upgrade to ICS through custom roms created by mods...for more info head over to XDA forums


----------



## mastervk (Oct 23, 2012)

As I replied earlier you can use different contact app to send individual contact as sms or email. 
Eg rocket dial, go contact etc


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 24, 2012)

Guys even though I freed memory from my phone I still have the problem of not being able to receive SMS's.

*RAM :
Used 327 MB
Free:93 MB*

*Phone Space Info(ROM)
Used:131.14 MB
Free:28.36 MB*

*SD Card Space Info
Used:8.11 GB
Free:6.11GB*

Any Suggestions!


----------



## R2K (Oct 24, 2012)

Is this app safe to use. Its actually restarting the core and all apps and not actually rebooting the device normally. I mean killing all the apps at once will do any damage ?Fast reboot


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey guys PlanHound is a nice app to monitor & suggest recharge plans to all phone users..just try it free


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 24, 2012)

R2K said:


> Is this app safe to use. Its actually restarting the core and all apps and not actually rebooting the device normally. I mean killing all the apps at once will do any damage ?Fast reboot



using it since a year. it simply removes all running applications from ram so the necessary ones start up while the rest don't. completely safe.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 25, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys even though I freed memory from my phone I still have the problem of not being able to receive SMS's.
> 
> *RAM :
> Used 327 MB
> ...


Guys still same problem. When I exchanged the SIM from my phone to S2 and sent SMS from same number but now from S2 I was able to receive the SMS but after I put it back same problem.
Is 26 MB not sufficient?


----------



## R2K (Oct 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> using it since a year. it simply removes all running applications from ram so the necessary ones start up while the rest don't. completely safe.



OK... I guess I should give Fast reboot a try then



ajayritik said:


> Guys still same problem. When I exchanged the SIM from my phone to S2 and sent SMS from same number but now from S2 I was able to receive the SMS but after I put it back same problem.
> Is 26 MB not sufficient?



Try to get rid of some apps from phone memory or atleast move them to memory card. See if that resolves the problem.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 25, 2012)

R2K said:


> Try to get rid of some apps from phone memory or atleast move them to memory card. See if that resolves the problem.


Tried removing apps there isn't option available for the apps which are currently in phone memory to move to SD Card.
Is 22 MB not sufficient to receive SMS?

Guys please help me? I tried removing as many apps as I can. Now space says 34 MB still I'm unable to receive any SMS.
Only if I can root my phone I will be able to remove that crap LG Smartworld app right?
Applications installed on Phone are as follows:

Any.Do 12 MB
Go Launcher 10 MB
Onavo Count 7 MB
Google Play Services 3 MB
Desi Calendar 2.57 MB
Life Reminders 2.26 MB
RediffmailNG 2.11 MB
Easy Money 1.76 MB
Easy Money Lite 1.35 MB
Free Note 1.13 MB
Birthday Reminder 956 KB
Expense 588 KB
CricInfo 32 KB


----------



## Neo (Oct 27, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Tried removing apps there isn't option available for the apps which are currently in phone memory to move to SD Card.
> Is 22 MB not sufficient to receive SMS?
> 
> Guys please help me? I tried removing as many apps as I can. Now space says 34 MB still I'm unable to receive any SMS.
> ...



The problem and solution I can think of is that you have (too)  many messages in your phone. Back them up using any app and delete them from your phone.  It should be fine them


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 27, 2012)

Called the Airtel guys and this thing got fixed in couple of hours. Thanks for all of your inputs.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 27, 2012)

airtel fixed it? how? can you please explain this.


----------



## Neo (Oct 27, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Called the Airtel guys and this thing got fixed in couple of hours. Thanks for all of your inputs.



Wut? Wtf


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 27, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Called the Airtel guys and this thing got fixed in couple of hours. Thanks for all of your inputs.





Neo said:


> Wut? Wtf




 hahaa... that might be the problem with Airtel guys... LOL.


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 28, 2012)

Galaxy S3 is able to connect so many lot of gadgets.
 
USB Pendrive @0:55, 
500GB portable drive @2:50, 
USB hub with keyboard and mouse @4:00, 
USB audio @6:48, 
PS3 controller and FPse @8:55, 
XBoX controller @11:08, 
MHL @14:25, 
Bluetooth keyboard and mouse @15:50, 
1080p DivX and 10-bit via MHL @18:38, 
RDP with Splashtop/MHL/BT keyboard and mouse @20:05, 
Wiimotes and N64oid @23:57
-------------------------------------
a dedicated HDMI Port, custom build gamepad, few exclusive FPS Titles will turn S3 into a gaming beast.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 31, 2012)

HI folks I need to install a Custom ROM on Samsung Galaxy Fit GT-S5670 ..
Which is the BEST Rom ... ?? Please I need it ASAP


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 31, 2012)

I installed an app called fitnessPal which has an option of moving to SD Card. However when I move the app to SD Card I don't seem to see the app in the list of programs.
Also is there any way I can install more apps on my phone. Except for some apps I don't seem to have the option of installing more apps. Always get message phone memory low.
Also want to get rid of the LG app.


----------



## Neo (Nov 1, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I installed an app called fitnessPal which has an option of moving to SD Card. However when I move the app to SD Card I don't seem to see the app in the list of programs.
> Also is there any way I can install more apps on my phone. Except for some apps I don't seem to have the option of installing more apps. Always get message phone memory low.
> Also want to get rid of the LG app.



Just what mountain are you hiding under?
Here, do some reading ..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1561647

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1598505


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2012)

Thinking of buying two 16GB cards.. one for my Atrix 2 and another for my dads Galaxy Pop. Class 4 is ok for Samsung. but will class 4 be sufficient for HD recording? or should I go for Class 6/10 only.

EDIT: Full HD Recording.


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Thinking of buying two 16GB cards.. one for my Atrix 2 and another for my dads Galaxy Pop. Class 4 is ok for Samsung. but will class 4 be sufficient for HD recording? or should I go for Class 6/10 only.
> 
> EDIT: Full HD Recording.


Buy Class 10 for Full HD.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2012)

*www.flipkart.com/sandisk-memory-ca...PJPT&ref=27b34ea7-e746-416b-b4c7-e551d39a3dc0 ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2012)

RCuber said:


> SanDisk Memory Card Mobile Ultra 16 GB Class 10 | Memory Card | Flipkart.com ?


----------



## chinmaya (Nov 3, 2012)

Bought a galaxy s2 yesterday. I am new to this thread. Please suggest some games and must have apps.


----------



## trublu (Nov 3, 2012)

^YGPM.


----------



## pritamk (Nov 4, 2012)

hey
when i play temple run on my galaxy s3 it works fine for initial minute or two but after that it doesn't recognize when i swipe to turn. And rarely it recognizes wrong input (i want to turn but it slides)
Anybody else having the same problem or know how to fix it ? 
plz help


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a Motorola Atrix 4g With me , running Cyanogen Mod10 , JellyBeans. Its working fine and seems pretty stable other than lack of Video Recording , and Hardware Acceleration and fingerprint reader.
Also the phone seems to have some issue with video playback of 720p or higher.The Tegra2 , Geforce ULP GPU should be able to play 1080p without any issues, right ???

Can someone help me or point out to some good tutorial for Dual booting GingerBread+JellyBeans on the phone ??? I don't have a SD card though , is it mandatory ???


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2012)

Rishi. said:
			
		

> Also the phone seems to have some issue with video playback of 720p or higher.The Tegra2 , Geforce ULP GPU should be able to play 1080p without any issues, right ???


 What Video player are you using? Tried using MX player or VLC player.



> when i play temple run on my galaxy s3 it works fine for initial minute or two but after that it doesn't recognize when i swipe to turn. And rarely it recognizes wrong input (i want to turn but it slides)


 See if reinstalling the game helps(although you will lose save data)



> Bought a galaxy s2 yesterday. I am new to this thread. Please suggest some games and must have apps.


Read this thread- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/155367-must-have-android-games-apps-digitians.html


----------



## pritamk (Nov 4, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> What Video player are you using? Tried using MX player or VLC player.
> 
> See if reinstalling the game helps(although you will lose save data)
> 
> ...




yeah i tried reinstalling, hard reset turning power mode off but no luck
everything else works fine asphalt, web browser and other apps work fine


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 5, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> What Video player are you using? Tried using MX player or VLC player.


Tried using a lot of players , including RealPlayer , stock video player , VLC , MX player , Mobi Player.

I can play 720p videos in VLC and Mobi player , however. It lags a lot in VLC and the audio playback is far out of sync from video (same with Mobi player).


----------



## R2K (Nov 5, 2012)

Is there any app that can manage or store my passwords. I tried Keepass but the UI of that app looks like crap. Any app like Keepass with better UI but with adequate security?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Tried using a lot of players , including RealPlayer , stock video player , VLC , MX player , Mobi Player.
> 
> I can play 720p videos in VLC and Mobi player , however. It lags a lot in VLC and the audio playback is far out of sync from video (same with Mobi player).



CM10 is quite buggy still and you can find this if you read dhiru's thread in xda forums. Even i faced this issue and i reverted back to CM9. Now everything is back to normal. Better go back to CM9, or stay with CM10 along with these bugs.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 5, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> CM10 is quite buggy still and you can find this if you read dhiru's thread in xda forums. Even i faced this issue and i reverted back to CM9. Now everything is back to normal. Better go back to CM9, or stay with CM10 along with these bugs.


Found another nightly release of CM10 unofficial submitted in repository today itself.Not going to give it another try , since I am pretty sure unless there is a driver for GeForce gpu , the issue will persist.

Motorola denied upgrade to ICS , so I guess that settles the story about the drivers , which is again a no.

Btw , you mentioned that CM9 is stable. SO does the GPU/HWA gets utilized in CM9 , anyhow ??? If it does , I will like to give it a try.


----------



## mastervk (Nov 5, 2012)

R2K said:


> Is there any app that can manage or store my passwords. I tried Keepass but the UI of that app looks like crap. Any app like Keepass with better UI but with adequate security?


LastPass..you can use it for win x ,win 8 and mobile..Its browser plugin for chrome/IE/firefox..

for mobile it might be paid app...


----------



## R2K (Nov 5, 2012)

14 year old kids are making custom ROMS for android. What has world come to 



mastervk said:


> LastPass..you can use it for win x ,win 8 and mobile..Its browser plugin for chrome/IE/firefox..
> 
> for mobile it might be paid app...



Thank you but ...Its not a free app


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2012)

@R2K Use this then *keepass.info/download.html


----------



## RCuber (Nov 8, 2012)

I wonder why Google Earth for android is blocked not available in India


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2012)

Anybody using APK downloader in chrome...
I can't download the apk now says "Can't download this app" 

I m on v1.2.1 & chrome version is 23.x
whats the problem?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 9, 2012)

the extension was blacksited as even paid apps can be downloaded.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2012)

Sam said:


> the extension was blacksited as even paid apps can be downloaded.



u mean it doesn't download now...
well I didn't know that paid apps can also be downloaded using APK downloader (as I've never saw the download icon for paid apps)


----------



## RCuber (Nov 9, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I wonder why Google Earth for android is blocked not available in India



anyone?????


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 10, 2012)

RCuber said:


> anyone?????



Not just google earth , there are couple other apps too.
And its not just India , many other countries too.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2012)

^^ my questions is WHY???


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 10, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ my questions is WHY???


Due to security issues most probably . Sometimes , this happens with Youtube Videos too.
I
Tried to search on net too , but couldn't get a relevant answer to this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2012)

how many HTC One V users in TDF? I need some help from them ?


----------



## batman (Nov 14, 2012)

Is it possible for me to update my funbook to jellybean with the steps in this article?..Or atleast can i upgrade to 4.1 aosp rom..

Android 4.2 (Build JOP40C) Rolling Out To The Nexus 7 Now &ndash; Manual Download Link Available


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2012)

^^ not possible. the rom are for Nexus 7 only and Funbook is completely different product. You can't even flash Nexus 7's rom in Nexus 10. Will lead to instant malfunction.


----------



## batman (Nov 14, 2012)

^^^..OK..so if you want to use the raw android rom,you have to get a nexus device.Is it so?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 14, 2012)

Will hopefully update to Android 4.2 since I have a different Android build on my Nexus.

Guide I am following - Easiest Way to Change Galaxy Nexus from Yakjuxw (Non-Yakju) to Android 4.2 Yakju/Takju


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 14, 2012)

Damn.. No Android 4.2 update for Nexus S and Motorola Xoom - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2012)

batman said:


> ^^^..OK..so if you want to use the raw android rom,you have to get a nexus device.Is it so?



or try a custom rom. most of the time the added UI (touchwiz, sense) eats up ram and may cause some slowdown. and even with Nexus, there is always room for improvement which Google leaves so as not to cause instability at times. Just grab the device with best possible hardware + display and flash a custom rom. and thats why when buying a new mobile/tablet i always advice to check if the mobile got any custom rom.


----------



## noob (Nov 14, 2012)

Android 4.2 i nice. Loving it on my Galaxy Nexus. Font rendering has improved a LOT. However no one is talking about it. Neither is Google.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 14, 2012)

Done.
*pbs.twimg.com/media/A7rAkRICAAAOX7f.png


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2012)

^^ great  time to brag about this among your friend circle.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 15, 2012)

lol. Anyways the performance although is very good but now I feel lag between pressing of lock button and actual locking of screen. Also I found no developer options in the settings menu lol
the camera app has got the biggest changes. Will post some pics here soon


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 15, 2012)

WHat is the reason some manufacturers are not upgrading their fully capable android device to jellybean.
Take "Tegra 2 " for example. Isn't DualCore 1Ghz , 1GB ram and GeForce ULP capable of running JB ??
Infact they are not even releasing HWA drivers for the Graphic engine.  , so the custom ROM developers can get a better stable release.


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2012)

Can you guys suggest good essential apps for android ? I got LG 4x HD. 

Can I upgrade to Jelly Bean ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Damn.. No Android 4.2 update for Nexus S and Motorola Xoom - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News



I think custom ROM are available. 



Sam said:


> or try a custom rom. most of the time the added UI (touchwiz, sense) eats up ram and may cause some slowdown. and even with Nexus, there is always room for improvement which Google leaves so as not to cause instability at times. Just grab the device with best possible hardware + display and flash a custom rom. and thats why when buying a new mobile/tablet i always advice to check if the mobile got any custom rom.



+1


Hi, I'm selling  Motorola Droid 3 single sim. Brand new mint condition. Supported both CDMA and GSM sim cards. World Phone. Condition 10/10 plus free accessories. PM me if any Android core user want to buy.


----------



## amjath (Nov 17, 2012)

Faun said:


> Can you guys suggest good essential apps for android ? I got LG 4x HD.
> 
> Can I upgrade to Jelly Bean ?



no official JB update yet and also CM10 is under progress
CyanogenMod developers slap Jelly Bean on an Optimus 4X HD, tease CM10 (video) -- Engadget

Essential apps:
QR droid
Flipboard
Camscanner
Goggles
Kies Air
photofunia
pocket
pulse
mx player
Wikiedia
Utorrent Remote
Zedge


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2012)

Faun said:


> Can you guys suggest good essential apps for android ? I got LG 4x HD.



The ultimate TDF app guide. This thread has pretty much everything one need. But a few must have apps are: 1TapCleaner, FastReboot, ESFile Explorer, ColorNote. And avoid task killers if LG bundled any such app with 4X HD. BTW congrats.



Faun said:


> Can I upgrade to Jelly Bean ?



Officially, not yet. Unofficially, yes.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 17, 2012)

Guyz, Wanted to share this.....
ICS(android-x86) is awesome(Tried 1st time ) Will be trolling on JB(AndroVM) by tomorrow!


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi to all, guys, for days I have been searching for an offline wikipedia app which has update functionality. No matter how big is the dump size, 10 GB or 3 GB. Can you guys suggest me the best one as I will download the one which is best only, I have internet restrictions.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 17, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Hi to all, guys, for days I have been searching for an offline wikipedia app which has update functionality. No matter how big is the dump size, 10 GB or 3 GB. Can you guys suggest me the best one as I will download the one which is best only, I have internet restrictions.


*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=in.bitmagic.wiki.offline&hl=en

Check this. Around 3.6GB total.


----------



## image (Nov 17, 2012)

I am upgrading from Samsung Galaxy S3 to Galaxy Note II. I will get the Note II in a couple of days.

SGS3 is running on 4.1.1 and I think Note II also comes with 4.1.1.

I want to make exact copy of SGS3 to Note II with least efforts. Which is the best way to copy applications and settings. I am comfortable in copying contacts, SMSs and call logs. 

None of the devices are rooted and I don't want to root them.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2012)

Guys a update to the play store has been released. Install via APK now
News source and download Link

The most apparent change is a different download screen.


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=in.bitmagic.wiki.offline&hl=en
> 
> Check this. Around 3.6GB total.



THe only problem with this is that there is no update functionality. Any other which you might know and has update function?


----------



## Faun (Nov 17, 2012)

amjath said:


> no official JB update yet and also CM10 is under progress
> CyanogenMod developers slap Jelly Bean on an Optimus 4X HD, tease CM10 (video) -- Engadget
> 
> Essential apps:
> ...


Thanks dude.



Sam said:


> The ultimate TDF app guide. This thread has pretty much everything one need. But a few must have apps are: 1TapCleaner, FastReboot, ESFile Explorer, ColorNote. And avoid task killers if LG bundled any such app with 4X HD. BTW congrats.


Accessin folders from PC using ESFile explorer and wireless connectivity. No need to transfer files.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 17, 2012)

I love the LCG Explore FileManager.It rocks.
Has lots of tools and options.
Connects to my Laptop and PC easily, via wi-fi and access files @60-70 Mbps.

Using is since the days of Symbian devices. The interface is also very very cool .


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 17, 2012)

Android JB is seriously Awesome..!!!
Check pics in Spoiler


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/TSVqi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/c2pyw.jpg
*i.imgur.com/iPxGt.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Nov 18, 2012)

^^ which device?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 18, 2012)

He is running it on Vmware. I guess the Vmware host is his Sammy Np550p.
WHat else do you think will produce such high benchmark results , haha 



sam9953 said:


> THe only problem with this is that there is no update functionality. Any other which you might know and has update function?



Nope. Not yet.


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 18, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> I love the LCG Explore FileManager.It rocks.
> Has lots of tools and options.
> Connects to my Laptop and PC easily, via wi-fi and access files @60-70 Mbps.
> 
> Using is since the days of Symbian devices. The interface is also very very cool .



Try Solid Explorer 

way better than xplore


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 18, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> He is running it on Vmware. I guess the Vmware host is his Sammy Np550p.
> WHat else do you think will produce such high benchmark results , haha
> 
> 
> ...


You sure???? I just hope there is one. Really want one.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 18, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> You sure???? I just hope there is one. Really want one.


ok Check this
*photos-6.dropbox.com/t/0/AAAEaSxb7hxCGpQH5jm7tC56iTeQ_WFMf1-Kndqqj8IIaA/10/95529012/jpeg/1024x768/2/1353247200/0/2/AndroVMplayer%202012-11-17%2017-55-07-49.jpg/2owjoAL0S54EqPo4KCwAGKXVA2UrzzAV1Lcx1KZ7y_0



theserpent said:


> ^^ which device?


As Rishi said.. it's My lappy 

 guyz... See this 
*i.imgur.com/FeZnL.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/fafwK.jpg


----------



## Terabyte (Nov 23, 2012)

Dunno if this app has been posted before - utter! Voice Commands BETA! *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.brandall.nutter&hl=en
Although beta it still works well for me and find it much better than other Siri clones.


----------



## Sangram (Nov 24, 2012)

*Any S3 owner or user ??*

S3 has lot of variants ...which one is available in india ??

the one with exynos or one with the snapdragon S4? & RAM-->> is it 1Gb or 2GB ?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2012)

^^ Exynos & 1GB. Snapdragon S4 is for US & Canada carriers (Sprint, Verizon, etc). S3 Model variants


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ok Check this
> *photos-6.dropbox.com/t/0/AAAEaSxb7hxCGpQH5jm7tC56iTeQ_WFMf1-Kndqqj8IIaA/10/95529012/jpeg/1024x768/2/1353247200/0/2/AndroVMplayer%202012-11-17%2017-55-07-49.jpg/2owjoAL0S54EqPo4KCwAGKXVA2UrzzAV1Lcx1KZ7y_0
> 
> 
> ...



Man , how much hardware did you allocated to the VM for this ?????

BTW , Pratyush have you tried to connect to this Vmware machine from  your Android Phone over the air ??

Guys Suggest some decent MultiPlayer HD games , that can be played over Wi-Fi Or bluetooth.


----------



## Sangram (Nov 24, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ Exynos & 1GB. Snapdragon S4 is for US & Canada carriers (Sprint, Verizon, etc). S3 Model variants



Thanks SAM... i thought we are getting snapdragonm...i think s4 is better than exynos..right?


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 24, 2012)

Rishi:- I donno Got Droid Mobile!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2012)

Sangram said:


> Thanks SAM... i thought we are getting snapdragonm...i think s4 is better than exynos..right?



yes, S4 Pro & Plus (not Play) is better than Exynos but in real life it'll be more or less the same.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2012)

airdroid best for wi-fi file transfer ?


----------



## chinmaya (Nov 25, 2012)

is the jellybean update for galaxy s2 out yet?


----------



## HE-MAN (Nov 26, 2012)

will ever roll out updates like jelly bean 4.1,4.2 for their mobiles like karbonn a18


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 26, 2012)

don't even dream of any update, unless these mobiles are being sold under some other brand and they receive an update. else no chance.


----------



## amjath (Nov 26, 2012)

Faun said:


> airdroid best for wi-fi file transfer ?


Yes, But if u want to transfer big files from one droid to another use wifi direct which is fast and easy



chinmaya said:


> is the jellybean update for galaxy s2 out yet?


Official no but there is a JB rom leak from samsung uploaded by a XDA member izap

[I9100][ROM 4.1.2] Stock 4.1.2 JB - real deal - xda-developers



HE-MAN said:


> will ever roll out updates like jelly bean 4.1,4.2 for their mobiles like karbonn a18


Thats why these phones so cheap and also they dont attract XDA members too


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2012)

amjath said:


> Yes, But if u want to transfer big files from one droid to another use wifi direct which is fast and easy



I cannot seem to get this wi-fi direct thing working. Two mobiles can connect but there is no option to send files.


----------



## amjath (Nov 26, 2012)

^ long press file to be sent, click share, select wifi direct. Wifi direct settings window shows up. Switch on wifi direct in other device scan and select the device to send. It happen to me for the first time quite difficult to figure out but I sent my backup 110 apps to other device in ~2 min

Edit:


> U can use wifi direct send any type of file. 697mb movie only take about 4minutes from note to s3.
> 
> Fyi, wifi direct do not need any data use or standby for both handset.
> 
> Source



Above quote he mistype the word "can" as "can't" i edited it


----------



## R2K (Nov 27, 2012)

Is there anyway I can reduce the number of apps appearing on the recent apps screen. Whenever I press the recent app screen there are more than 10 apps appearing most of which were opened days ago. I just want to look at at like 5 recent apps. Is there anyway to make this happen.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 27, 2012)

^^ you can close the recent apps by swiping left or right. 

i'm really getting pi$$ed off from Google and other companies not giving/stopping update. ill ask some query on the Dev thread.


----------



## vizard18 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello evryone . I am a new android user on samsung galaxy s advance . Can someone please suggest me how to remove home screens . There are 7 there .Can you also tell how to copy contacts from SIM to phone ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 27, 2012)

> Can you also tell how to copy contacts from SIM to phone ?


how do I copy contacts on my Samsung?: Samsung Galaxy S Advance (i9070) | help & support | Orange UK



> Can someone please suggest me how to remove home screens


Read this


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2012)

I was wondering that if I move applications to SD card from one phone and insert the SD card in another different android phone running ICS , will it work ?? Will it show those apps in new phone ?? 

The old is Atrix , and new one is MicroMax A110.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2012)

@Rishi I dont think so. The whole application is probably never moved to SD card. Only a part of that is.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> I was wondering that if I move applications to SD card from one phone and insert the SD card in another different android phone running ICS , will it work ?? Will it show those apps in new phone ??
> 
> The old is Atrix , and new one is MicroMax A110.



won't. only some data is moved and without the app installed, os won't recognize the app.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2012)

Okay,  but how about the game cache?   That shoulld work,  right? Considering the fact that game is installed on other device?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2012)

yes, that should work just fine.
but A110 has WVGA resolution & Atrix has qHD resolution so may run into compatibility issues.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2012)

Will try it today,  thanks.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 2, 2012)

Anyone tried "Beats Audio Drivers Application" from playstore ??? Noticed any difference in SQ ??


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 2, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Anyone tried "Beats Audio Drivers Application" from playstore ??? Noticed any difference in SQ ??



It's good only if you have a good pair of headphones, if you don't, then it'll make no difference at all, I have beats audio with my Rom it does sound better ony skullcandy ink'd supreme sound headphones.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 3, 2012)

nickaustin said:


> It's good only if you have a good pair of headphones, if you don't, then it'll make no difference at all, I have beats audio with my Rom it does sound better ony skullcandy ink'd supreme sound headphones.


Tried the free edition today ,
Yes , it feels a little bit more balanced with Beats Audio , and kinda wider[Difference is not so huge though]. However unable to access DSP Manager, it crashes. ANd unfortunately the Beats driver/application has no EQ settings.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 3, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Tried the free edition today ,
> Yes , it feels a little bit more balanced with Beats Audio , and kinda wider[Difference is not so huge though]. However unable to access DSP Manager, it crashes. ANd unfortunately the Beats driver/application has no EQ settings.




The only settings you get is these 



The music sounds crisp and there is a better balance between bass and treble.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys,
long back I asked for Call recorder for Android here..but I think its not yet developed for android.
I was asking for the same type 
Voice Inbox (Nokia, Symbian S60) | Melon Mobile


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Hi guys,
> long back I asked for Call recorder for Android here..but I think its not yet developed for android.
> I was asking for the same type
> Voice Inbox (Nokia, Symbian S60) | Melon Mobile



I remember posting something like this long time back, that there are a few call recorder apps available for Android. But none of them works for all devices. For me this works: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.record.my.call

For others, this may work: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=polis.app.callrecorder


----------



## Skud (Dec 3, 2012)

I want to change the 2GB microSD card of my Galaxy Y to a 16GB one. Apparently, the current card has quite a few apps installed in it. How to proceed so that my apps remain intact after upgrading?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 3, 2012)

copy entire memory card to the new ones. as simple as that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I remember posting something like this long time back, that there are a few call recorder apps available for Android. But none of them works for all devices. For me this works: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.record.my.call
> 
> For others, this may work: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=polis.app.callrecorder


Vyom the one u have posted is conversation recorder...and what I want is incoming call recorder in memorycard...

which works like this
1) u get a call
2) if u don't pick up the call (lets say 10secs)
3) then the app will automatically pick the call and greets with your message(mp3,wave,etc) like _"Hello,this is vyom..please leave a message...I will get back to you..."_
4) the caller will leave a voice message which will get saved in your memory card and then u can hear whats recorded by the App,this way u won't miss any call


----------



## Skud (Dec 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> copy entire memory card to the new ones. as simple as that.



Thanks. Will do.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Vyom the one u have posted is conversation recorder...and what I want is incoming call recorder in memorycard...
> 
> which works like this
> 1) u get a call
> ...



You could have said, "Answering Machine app". Yups never found one. Or never cared to find one.
If you get, please share with us too!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2012)

Vyom said:


> You could have said, "Answering Machine app". Yups never found one. Or never cared to find one.
> If you get, please share with us too!



I remember i posted answering machine in my last post
and yeah sure I will post that coz it was very handy app in Symbian S60.
I am reading online that it's not possible bcoz of hardware in Android 

WTH isn't there "Last Call Duration" setting in ICS?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 3, 2012)

officially rooted and booted, now running Infinity ROM on xperia U. with su privilleges \m/


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> WTH isn't there "Last Call Duration" setting in ICS?



Do you always whine, or is this your first experience with Android? :/ Stop comparing Symbian with Android.
Android has something better then, "Last call duration". (which btw is a feature, not "setting", lol)

This:

*i.imgur.com/C0red.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2012)

Just updated to Android 4.2.1 *pbs.twimg.com/media/A9PJjUhCYAA5KIc.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Do you always whine, or is this your first experience with Android? :/ Stop comparing Symbian with Android.
> Android has something better then, "Last call duration". (which btw is a feature, not "setting", lol)



ya found it...and yes I m a new user to Android.although this feature is good..but there isn't any option which pops up after the call is ended


----------



## Sangram (Dec 4, 2012)

Does Cyanogen Mod have a release that supports the Android 4.2.1 ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2012)

^^ which phone? Anyways Android 4.2.1 CyanogenMod 10.1 Custom ROM Released for Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 P5100/P5110 [How to Install] - IBTimes UK


----------



## amjath (Dec 4, 2012)

Cyanogen for s3 shown today. Read in gsmarena blog.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 10, 2012)

Guys my LG Optimus Net has been behaving wierd off late. After I end a call it starts dialling the same number. Could there be a problem with the touch interface? Also the Home button is no longer working?
This is my first LG phone so not sure if there are any local mobile Repair shops for authorised LG products.


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

take it to the nearest LG service center, find it from the site and repair it
Find an LG Repair Provider | LG India


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys my LG Optimus Net has been behaving wierd off late. After I end a call it starts dialling the same number. Could there be a problem with the touch interface? Also the Home button is no longer working?
> This is my first LG phone so not sure if there are any local mobile Repair shops for authorised LG products.



See if restoring to factory settings help(back up everything)
Even my dad sometimes faces the redial problem on his Optimus Net.

For home button you have to get it to service center.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2012)

Damn..there is no magnetometer in HTC One V..thats y no Compass app is working on it


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2012)

i like the interface of optimus 4x HD. Compared it with Note 2 and Note.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 12, 2012)

Faun said:


> i like the interface of optimus 4x HD. Compared it with Note 2 and Note.



Talking of UI, sense 4.1 is way better. Compare it with OneX , to know why


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 13, 2012)

How is huawei's track record with updates? Official ones not xda
And I'm talking about premier huawei phones, not the cheap androids


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 13, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> How is huawei's track record with updates? Official ones not xda
> And I'm talking about premier huawei phones, not the cheap androids



better than Samsung. Their entry level mobile received ICS same time as Samsung flagship. But once you add themes the whole process slows down.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 13, 2012)

Why does maps open multiple processes? I try closing down buy after sometime again it starts...

*dl.dropbox.com/s/jxbyl3izd6n4j5x/Screenshot_2012-12-13-13-45-05.png


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 18, 2012)

Guys I need to take backup of my LG Optimus Net. SMS's, Contacts, applications intalled data. How can I do this? What's the best software? After I reinstall or fix my Phone can I restore it how it was before doing reinstall?


----------



## amjath (Dec 18, 2012)

If ur phone is rooted use Titanium backup pro [best app]


----------



## mastervk (Dec 18, 2012)

Use titanium backup to take backup of al app data etc
You can use clock work mod recovery to take entire rom backup.
If not rooted use individual apps to take backup of sms contacts etc


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 19, 2012)

Am on DDLF2+Frank MOD and can't believe my eyes....

*i.imgur.com/zyuAr.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 21, 2012)

@furious_gamer how much time was the screen on? Post screenshot of that too.





thetechfreak said:


> Why does maps open multiple processes? I try closing down buy after sometime again it starts...
> 
> *dl.dropbox.com/s/jxbyl3izd6n4j5x/Screenshot_2012-12-13-13-45-05.png



anyone can help? I hate so many map apps running together and consuming lots of RAM


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 21, 2012)

remove google maps. or kill it manually after using.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 21, 2012)

amjath said:


> If ur phone is rooted use Titanium backup pro [best app]





mastervk said:


> Use titanium backup to take backup of al app data etc
> You can use clock work mod recovery to take entire rom backup.
> If not rooted use individual apps to take backup of sms contacts etc



My phone is not rooted. For all the apps that I need backup there is back up option but what about the Contacts on my phone. I think I have a software on my PC to take back up of SMS. But how about the contacts?


----------



## amjath (Dec 21, 2012)

What phone are you using?? 

I usually backup apps using titanium backup pro.
App data, photos, sms, contacts and music etc using Samsung kies. But I don't know why many people hate it. I hate the frequent kies update on PC though.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 22, 2012)

LG Optimus Net


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 22, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> My phone is not rooted. For all the apps that I need backup there is back up option but what about the Contacts on my phone. I think I have a software on my PC to take back up of SMS. But how about the contacts?



I think the LG PC suite has option to save contacts. If not why not sync with your Google profile[in account settings]?

Else you can also create a .Vcf that you can restore later


----------



## batman (Dec 22, 2012)

Can virtual credit cards be used to purchase apps from the google play store?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Nope .. VCC cant be used with either Paypal or Google wallet

more information in this thread --> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 23, 2012)

hi geeks !
My friend got samsung s5380i 
He want to root it and install ics roms
tried gingerbreak-it crashes after few min!
Any other way to root it without pc?

hi geeks !
My friend got samsung s5380i 
He want to root it and install ics roms
tried gingerbreak-it crashes after few min!
Any other way to root it without pc?


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 23, 2012)

RCuber said:


> more information in this thread --> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html


Not everything is right there. Other than Axis bank there are few other banks too which are supported on Play Store! Like,  BOB, HDFC. I can only vouch for these two, maybe there are others as well.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol is this from go luncher?


----------



## gmg9 (Dec 26, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Not everything is right there. Other than Axis bank there are few other banks too which are supported on Play Store! Like,  BOB, HDFC. I can only vouch for these two, maybe there are others as well.



sbi virtual card frm onlinesbi generates visa credit card. it shld be supported too. hav nt tried though.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 26, 2012)

Guys checked out at a local cell phone repair store about the problem with my LG optimus Net. He says it would cost around Rs 750 to get the problem fixed.
Rs 500 for software reintall  to fix the auto redial feature and Rs 250 to fix the home button not working problem.
Also one more problem I figured out which I didn't notice till yesterday was that my phone was not getting auto lock. 
Are there any suggestions to fix these two problems. My phone is not rooted.


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Not everything is right there. Other than Axis bank there are few other banks too which are supported on Play Store! Like,  *BOB, HDFC*. I can only vouch for these two, maybe there are others as well.


Debit cards?

HDFC Debit cards (Visa) have a hit or miss rate on Steam. Never seen any HDFC Debit card (MasterCard) working on Steam. Dunno about Play Store.

I'd need definite information to make any update.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

^^ HDFC DC (Mastercard) doesn't work with Play Store.. I checked it already.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 26, 2012)

Guys please help me out?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Rs 500 for software reintall



seriously? 500 just for downloading and flashing the firmware again. you can do it yourself by following this guide: [HOWTO] Flash original firmware on P690. for anything else PM me. i can help as i have flashed firmware 2-3 times in my Optimus One and procedure is same.


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll second that.. You don't need to pay for something that we could help you out with.. And flashing firmware and rooting etc. is not that difficult as some people believe it.. Even on your own you can do a lot of troubleshooting with your phone software.. All you have to do is spend time for reading..


----------



## amjath (Dec 27, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys checked out at a local cell phone repair store about the problem with my LG optimus Net. He says it would cost around Rs 750 to get the problem fixed.
> Rs 500 for software reintall  to fix the auto redial feature and Rs 250 to fix the home button not working problem.
> Also one more problem I figured out which I didn't notice till yesterday was that my phone was not getting auto lock.
> Are there any suggestions to fix these two problems. My phone is not rooted.



Easy step by step procedure is available in xda, home button fix it from him.

Go to settings, then security under screen lock check whether it is selected as none


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 27, 2012)

Sam said:


> seriously? 500 just for downloading and flashing the firmware again. you can do it yourself by following this guide: [HOWTO] Flash original firmware on P690. for anything else PM me. i can help as i have flashed firmware 2-3 times in my Optimus One and procedure is same.





astrokidvaibhav said:


> I'll second that.. You don't need to pay for something that we could help you out with.. And flashing firmware and rooting etc. is not that difficult as some people believe it.. Even on your own you can do a lot of troubleshooting with your phone software.. All you have to do is spend time for reading..





amjath said:


> Easy step by step procedure is available in xda, home button fix it from him.
> 
> Go to settings, then security under screen lock check whether it is selected as none



Guys thanks to everyone for the suggestions out here. Strangely each day I seem to get piled up with new problem. I will list the issues again.
1. Phone is doing an auto dial after I get an incoming or outgoing call.
2. Home button is not working.
3. Phone is not getting auto lock
4. Battery is draining out much faster than before.
5. Date & Time settings are changing since I tried to remove battery and put it back. This was one of the suggestion in one of the sites I googled.

Last two problems started from yesterday. 

I apologize for being noob but no Idea what does flashing and rooting mean. I mean haven't tried them before. 
*I'm Ok taking a back up of data from apps and doing a factory reset. *
Not sure how to do back up of Contacts on my phone. Have a software using which I did a back up of SMS earlier.

Waiting from you all to get the next step.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 27, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I apologize for being noob but no Idea what does flashing and rooting mean. I mean haven't tried them before.



flashing is installing software/operating system on a electronic item which is not a pc.



ajayritik said:


> Not sure how to do back up of Contacts on my phone. Have a software using which I did a back up of SMS earlier.



its already backed up. simply go to settings>account & sync> and you'll see the email id that was used to login when you turned on the mobile for the first time. just to be sure, check Google Contacts. all the contacts should be backed up here if you use the same email id to login.


----------



## mastervk (Dec 27, 2012)

go to contact app and select option "export" .All contacts will be exported to sd card...(i am using CM7 so if your stock rom does not have this options download any contact app from play store (like go contact ex) and export..

*Rooting :* kind of like getting superuser access to perform advance option..you can check "superoneclick" windows app and use it for rooting if your phone model is supported..else check XDA for your model

*flashing* : It is simple 10-15 min task after you have downloaded all necessary files..


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 28, 2012)

Guys if I take a back up using the Google method then I'm not getting the contacts phone number displayed. Anyways I have taken backup using the .VCF file which should help I guess. Also taken back up of the apps. Will be taking back up of SMS. Tried using Android Sync Manager to take back up of SMS but it got stuck couple of times hence couldn't take back up.
*Assuming I have back up of everything what's my next step? Hit the Factory Reset button?*

Can someone give me inputs on how to flash my LG Optimus Net?


----------



## R2K (Dec 29, 2012)

Could you guys please Suggest some games. 
I'm looking for those easy & fun games like ant smasher and fruit ninja ( You know those time-pass kinda games ). 
(I'm NOT interested in racing or FPS games of any kind)


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 29, 2012)

R2K said:


> Could you guys please Suggest some games.
> I'm looking for those easy & fun games like ant smasher and fruit ninja ( You know those time-pass kinda games ).
> (I'm NOT interested in racing or FPS games of any kind)



unblock me, bubble blast. or cogs, osmos from paid games.


----------



## R2K (Dec 29, 2012)

^^
Thanks.. 
Will try them soon


----------



## rodeo (Dec 29, 2012)

@ajayritik bro, I need to contact you regarding S2 cracked screen. I tried PM'ing you but it seems your box is too full. Can you contact me at rahulreds1 at gmail? or atleast reply here with details if you got it fixed, for how much and where in Hyderabad (I'm from Hyd too).


----------



## theserpent (Dec 30, 2012)

All icons in this -> [Collection] ICON SETS | Over *750* different Icon Packs [INDEX on 2nd post] - Page 2 - xda-developers
After downloading how do i apply them?
Similarly please tell me some good icon packs app


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2012)

theserpent said:


> All icons in this -> [Collection] ICON SETS | Over *750* different Icon Packs [INDEX on 2nd post] - Page 2 - xda-developers
> After downloading how do i apply them?
> Similarly please tell me some good icon packs app



You had the answer in the first post of that thread. 



> Changing icons on the homescreens
> 
> 1. download the icons
> 2. copy/unzip to your phones sdcard
> ...


----------



## theserpent (Dec 30, 2012)

^^ It doesnt work thats why 

It  doesnt have any option for icon pack


----------



## R2K (Dec 31, 2012)

Try nova launcher. It has a feature to use custom Icons and Icon packs.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 31, 2012)

is it only me or the Facebook app for Android really sucks?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 31, 2012)

RCuber said:


> is it only me or the Facebook app for Android really sucks?



They just loosened the HTML5 used in app to make it more faster. I think it did made a noticiable difference noticeable. Update it, if you haven't.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 31, 2012)

^^ its up to date .. that's the reason i'm asking


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2012)

Tried 300ppi one works, other app packs of .zip when I change it too .apk gives me a parsing error while clicking it


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2012)

RCuber said:


> is it only me or the Facebook app for Android really sucks?


Facebook android app is better now...


----------



## amjath (Jan 2, 2013)

I think this link should added to OP

Android for beginners: Setting up your new smartphone - GSMArena.com


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 2, 2013)

rodeo said:


> @ajayritik bro, I need to contact you regarding S2 cracked screen. I tried PM'ing you but it seems your box is too full. Can you contact me at rahulreds1 at gmail? or atleast reply here with details if you got it fixed, for how much and where in Hyderabad (I'm from Hyd too).



hi rodeo if you are still around you can get teh S2 screen fixed at any of the authorised Samsung Service Center here in hyderabad. It costed me around Rs 6.5k.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 2, 2013)

please tell me how can i get this ::
really..
motorola droid 4 just for 99.99 $
man...
DROID 4 by MOTOROLA - Android 4G Smartphone - Motorola Mobility LLC. USA

i made to further pages for buying , but they dont allow zip codes higher than 5 letters


----------



## vipul619 (Jan 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> please tell me how can i get this ::
> really..
> motorola droid 4 just for 99.99 $
> man...
> ...



It's a US Site so obviously you cannot purchase it from there.
And at $99 it is surely under a contract.
An unlocked one is available for 20k here!


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 3, 2013)

ico said:


> Debit cards?
> 
> HDFC Debit cards (Visa) have a hit or miss rate on Steam. Never seen any HDFC Debit card (MasterCard) working on Steam. Dunno about Play Store.
> 
> I'd need definite information to make any update.


Yes, Debit Cards only. I don't use Credit Cards. 


RCuber said:


> is it only me or the Facebook app for Android really sucks?


It should get an award for being the most laggy/buggy app ever made, along with Score Mobile.


R2K said:


> Try nova launcher. It has a feature to use custom Icons and Icon packs.


Along with many other launchers like Apex, Holo etc. But yeah, Nova is little better than the rests. That's why I purchased it!
Btw- Requesting all to use the GMD Gesture Control app. It's cool.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 3, 2013)

NetCards/VCC doesn't seems to be of any USE on Playstore.The problem is that most VCCs are one-time use only.
ANd I think Google first verifies the Card by charging some amount and then (maybe) pays it back. THis makes the same card unsuable for next transaction.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 3, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> It's a US Site so obviously you cannot purchase it from there.
> And at $99 it is surely under a contract.
> An unlocked one is available for 20k here!


i was thinking about some courier which can ship it on online payment..


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 4, 2013)

Updated my Note II from 4.1.1 to 4.1.2 [official] and now the battery backup has gone really low, anyone else facing the same issue ? 

Battery used to last in excess of 30 hours and now lasts just a little  over 15 hours ?

Shall I roll back to previous FW  ?


----------



## amjath (Jan 4, 2013)

Mr. Officer said:


> Updated my Note II from 4.1.1 to 4.1.2 [official] and now the battery backup has gone really low, anyone else facing the same issue ?
> 
> Battery used to last in excess of 30 hours and now lasts just a little  over 15 hours ?
> 
> Shall I roll back to previous FW  ?




please do check xda thread for issues, if the issue is really exists rollback
Sent from my Windows 8 device using Board Express


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 4, 2013)

^^I've been checking for some info regarding the same issue all over the net... haven't found anything concrete yet !!

Any "tried and tested" app to determine whats eating up the battery ?


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 4, 2013)

Try better battery stats and look for the wakelocks.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 4, 2013)

Downloading it NOW......will xpost Wakelocks later


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 4, 2013)

Mr. Officer said:


> Downloading it NOW......will xpost Wakelocks later


You won't notice much extra wakelocks in 4.1.2 than in 4.1.1.
And as I mentioned in XDA topic, yes,  battery backup has gotten little less than it was in 4.1.1. Say about 10%.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 4, 2013)

Better batterystats is showing kernel wakelocks and partial wakelocks apart from alarm, process, other, network...using something for the first time dont exactly know what to look for and how to set it up?

I feel the drop in battery backup is almost 25% it was stellar on 4.1.1 and is just above avg. 

I've stopped locagion services in Google + thats helped a little....honestly I had almost everything turned on  before with 4.1.1 and still exceptional battery performance.

Seriously thinking of rolling back to 4.1.1


----------



## R2K (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm using a Sony Erricson Arc S and now its showing wrong battery status. I flashed a custom ROM before and later reverted back to STOCK Sony ICS. 
There is no battery life issues as of now but the batter status in Settings menu is wrong.
Its saying I have been running on battery for more than 2 days and 10 hours even when I tried to charge it by plugging it on my pc


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2013)

charge it to 100%. else i'll add the last battery history to current runtime.


----------



## R2K (Jan 5, 2013)

^^
Thanks 
That solved it. I thought something got seriously messed up while flashing back Stock ICS ROM.


----------



## Skud (Jan 5, 2013)

Is ICS a battery hog? Upgraded my Galaxy R last night, even with minimal use (WiFi on) battery is draining like anything.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 5, 2013)

Skud said:


> Is ICS a battery hog? Upgraded my Galaxy R last night, even with minimal use (WiFi on) battery is draining like anything.



Not really. Maybe the latest version of ICS 4.0 for Galaxy R was not much stable.


----------



## amjath (Jan 5, 2013)

My phone s2 had some freezing and other problems with 4.0.3 update but 4.0.4 resolved everything. So only option is to wait or xda


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 6, 2013)

Nothing to set up in BBS.
Partial wakelocks and kernel wakelocks are the section to look for, mainly. 


Mr. Officer said:


> Better batterystats is showing kernel wakelocks and partial wakelocks apart from alarm, process, other, network...using something for the first time dont exactly know what to look for and how to set it up?
> 
> I feel the drop in battery backup is almost 25% it was stellar on 4.1.1 and is just above avg.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 6, 2013)

Mr. Officer said:


> Better batterystats is showing kernel wakelocks and partial wakelocks apart from alarm, process, other, network...using something for the first time dont exactly know what to look for and how to set it up?
> 
> *I feel the drop in battery backup is almost 25% it was stellar on 4.1.1 and is just above avg.*
> 
> ...






Mr. Officer said:


> ^^please find screenshots of partial and kernel wakelocks from BBS




*PS: I've been monitoring the battery drain very closely and it ain't 25% less but more like 10 -15% *
The recent update from Samsung has got a few goodies bundled in and I'd like to stay on 4.1.2 at the cost of some battery juice.
Hope folks at Samsung address these issues in the coming updates and also bring "moveable homescreen wallpaper" back which is amiss in TW [though a few launchers like Nova / Go have this feature but I'd like to have it in stock ROM/UI]

Any pointers for saving some juice - pardon my ignorance
Please find screenshots of partial and kernel wakelocks from BBS


----------



## mitraark (Jan 13, 2013)

Should I buy a 32 GB Class 4 , or Class 10 Micro SD card for Optimus L9 ? Sandisk or Strontium ?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Should I buy a 32 GB Class 4 , or Class 10 Micro SD card for Optimus L9 ? Sandisk or Strontium ?



Class 10. And Sandisk.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jan 13, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Class 10. And Sandisk.



If You Have a Samsung device or any other rather than HTC then avoid SANDISk


----------



## Tenida (Jan 13, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> If You Have a Samsung device or any other rather than HTC then avoid SANDISk



Why what's the reason behind that ?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 14, 2013)

None I guess. The one you should look forward to would be Class U (Ultra) or something like that. Let me see if I find a pic.
Yeah found it, read specs in Sandisk website for more info.


mitraark said:


> Should I buy a 32 GB Class 4 , or Class 10 Micro SD card for Optimus L9 ? Sandisk or Strontium ?


----------



## R2K (Jan 14, 2013)

Class doesn't matter unless you are constantly trying to copy stuff from your PC to phone. Class 4 or above is more than enough.
Class only matters when you have transfer huge amount of data to card in a short time. 
Its only useful if you are using it on DSLR cameras or HD camcorders where you have to constantly save huge amount of data to memory in a very short time. Smartphones doesn't even require that kind of transfer speed and thats why you don't see manufacturers providing any stock class 10 with any smartphone


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 14, 2013)

just bought the xperia sl...am getting battery life of about 8-9 hours with moderate usage..also seems to drain faster with wifi on...is this normal?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> just bought the xperia sl...am getting battery life of about 8-9 hours with moderate usage..also seems to drain faster with wifi on...is this normal?



This is normal in the beginning. Since battery is calibrated on first few charges.
Make sure GPS is not on when you are not using it. And also if you are on Wifi, disable the normal data (2G/3G).


----------



## amjath (Jan 14, 2013)

First post ur battery usage screen shot as well as screen on time screen shot too. 
Also since ur phone is new do a regular charging and discharging cycle to train ur battery. 0% to 100% and 100% to 10% or so then charge. Please do take a backup of everything and factory restore once then continue with ur cycle.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot..will try it...


----------



## Dr. House (Jan 16, 2013)

I want to under-clock my Galaxy Nexus to get more battery life. Tell me how to do so?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 16, 2013)

Install SetCPU, turn down clock rates as per your desire.
Or you could change the rates if you are on a custom kernel.
But it ain't worth it.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 16, 2013)

Trying to flash my LG Optimus net. Sam did give me a link. But more suggestions will be welcome.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2013)

Get Comodo Mobile on Android. Comes with bunch of indispensable utilities.

Here are the Apps I use:
Dropbox
Steam
Citimobile
Airdroid
imdb
Pulse
Google Authenticator
Crashplan
Sandisk Memory Zone
Skyvi
Evernote
Teamviewer
Adblock Plus
My Tracks
Skype
Comodo Mobile


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 17, 2013)

My SGS has stopped updating apps. 
Now 4.2.1 custom ROM (HB2 Franzy build 24).

Well, it was running on DMod ROM prior to that (4.1.2) and one (not- so) fine day it stopped updating apps. I tried to find a solution in web and it seems its still a mistry to google. Flashed this 4.2.1 expecting that might solve the issue...but my bad lauck......still same.

Anyone else this issue? If you resolved , what did you do?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 18, 2013)

amjath said:


> First post ur battery usage screen shot as well as screen on time screen shot too.
> Also since ur phone is new do a regular charging and discharging cycle to train ur battery. 0% to 100% and 100% to 10% or so then charge. Please do take a backup of everything and factory restore once then continue with ur cycle.



my batt screenshots
*i.imgur.com/MxlPY.png

*i.imgur.com/7YB50.png

*i.imgur.com/6lleM.png

Is this normal...the last part i switched off data usage or wifi...data usage also seems to be consuming a lot of battery...


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Anyone else this issue? If you resolved , what did you do?



I don't flash.

But you should install comodo suite in android. It's good for blocking those annoying credit card calls.


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> my batt screenshots
> Is this normal...the last part i switched off data usage or wifi...data usage also seems to be consuming a lot of battery...



looking @ ur screens I noticed:

Ur mobile network is very unstable, why drains more battery to find the signal back. Also since ur data is also enabled which doubles the drainage

U could notice u have more awake time than screen on time.

The awake thing on ur screen means something is running in background i.e., ur processor is doing some work in background.

Go to settings -> Apps/Application -> Go to running tab and see which is running in background unnecessarily and close them manually. I think u dont close ur apps, u r just clicking ur home button.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> my batt screenshots
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Which app is this ???


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2013)

^ u mean the battery stats, if so its not an app u can find it in settings itself


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 18, 2013)

in every android ??
i mean 2.3 also ??


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes Go to Settings > About phone >Battery


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 18, 2013)

^ thanks..


----------



## utsav bhandari (Jan 24, 2013)

Any idea when Micromax A116 is coming out in market?? yesterday i got a link about this Canvas series phone but didn't able to get any info about its launch.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2013)

Quick.. suggest a excellent IRC Client. Paid/Free any..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Quick.. suggest a excellent IRC Client. Paid/Free any..



AndroIRC, does fine for me. Never tried any other, as it didn't made me feel to do so.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 24, 2013)

best sync app for my gmail, already using Contacts Sync For Google Gmail app but not available for Android


----------



## Vyom (Jan 24, 2013)

NIGHTMARE said:


> best sync app for my gmail, already using Contacts Sync For Google Gmail app but not available for Android



What are you talking about? Contacts sync is an inbuilt feature of any Android!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 24, 2013)

Vyom said:


> What are you talking about? Contacts sync is an inbuilt feature of any Android!


 
So it sync the custom field also ? And same goes with Notes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 24, 2013)

Vyom said:


> What are you talking about? Contacts sync is an inbuilt feature of any Android!


yes..but even if i turn it off google automatically uploads my gallery pics to my gmail account...


----------



## Vyom (Jan 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> yes..but even if i turn it off google automatically uploads my gallery pics to my gmail account...



You can select which things to sync from settings. But if its syncing even when its turned off, that could be a bug of your ROM!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm currently using Galaxy Y duos. One problem I'm facing is that, no matter what browser I use, after I minimise it (intentionally or system interruption like call), all the open tabs are closed or start reloading. This is no way sign of true multi-tasking.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 26, 2013)

hey have a question, is there a task manager that requires no set up, but automatically stops older apps as and when you start newer apps ? searched and got too many options, but they just seem to be task killers, instead of something automatic. need for nexus 7


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'm currently using Galaxy Y duos. One problem I'm facing is that, no matter what browser I use, after I minimise it (intentionally or system interruption like call), all the open tabs are closed or start reloading. This is no way sign of true multi-tasking.


Make sure you haven't checked 'do not keep activities' option. That maybe located under Dev options.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 26, 2013)

hey guys..first off..thanks for the battery suggestion...getting much better battery now...generally last me 1 full day of battery life...but there seems to be some other nagging issues i needed to ask...first off is the network...now whenever i receive or make a voice call,after ending the call...my network bar seems to dance from full to no bar then again full up to again no bar & a cross & later back full again..stays this way till i get another call...what kind of prob is this..is there a prob with my phone antenna?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 26, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Make sure you haven't checked 'do not keep activities' option. That maybe located under Dev options.



No such option.


----------



## saifi2649 (Jan 26, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'm currently using Galaxy Y duos. One problem I'm facing is that, no matter what browser I use, after I minimise it (intentionally or system interruption like call), all the open tabs are closed or start reloading. This is no way sign of true multi-tasking.


ya same happen with me using micromax A110


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 26, 2013)

saifi2649 said:


> ya same happen with me using micromax A110


Same happens when I switch to any other app and start the browser again 
- on my AndroVM Jelly bean VM. Is it a bug? Even my symbian Mobile opens up the loaded page


----------



## amjath (Jan 26, 2013)

It must be the ram issue on phone don't know about VMware running android


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> No such option.


Then I'm sorry. What's the ROM btw?


----------



## sygeek (Jan 27, 2013)

Got Micromax A57 from Digit's CTC. The UI at the moment is..well bad and it's stuck at 2.3 Gingerbread. I'm thinking about rooting it, should I go for it? I'll probably gift it to my mom.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 27, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Then I'm sorry. What's the ROM btw?



Everything at stock, GB.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Got Micromax A57 from Digit's CTC. The UI at the moment is..well bad and it's stuck at 2.3 Gingerbread. I'm thinking about rooting it, should I go for it? I'll probably gift it to my mom.



you can at most remove the bloatwares. go ahead if you are going to use it else better keep it as stock.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 27, 2013)

Sam said:


> you can at most remove the bloatwares. go ahead if you are going to use it else better keep it as stock.


Hmm, I'll probably just update it to stock JB, if that's possible. I'll be using it as well before I buy my new phone.


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Quick.. suggest a excellent IRC Client. Paid/Free any..


AndChat is the best IRC client on Android.

Earlier AndroIRC paid was the best.

But now AndChat ftw.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 27, 2013)

^^ ill give it a try on Monday  .. gets boring in office


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Hmm, I'll probably just update it to stock JB, if that's possible. I'll be using it as well before I buy my new phone.



err JB? AFAIK not even ICS is available for Ninja 4.0. not even custom rom. so you'll have to stick to GB.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 27, 2013)

Sam said:


> err JB? AFAIK not even ICS is available for Ninja 4.0. not even custom rom. so you'll have to stick to GB.


I thought a custom ROM would be available...well damn.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2013)

sygeek said:


> I thought a custom ROM would be available...well damn.



only Micromax Canvas 2 received a few custom roms but based on stock rom with bloatwares removed and added tweaks.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone using any Linux Distro ,on their Droids , LIke Ubuntu /Backtrack /ArchLinux ???
I installed Backtrack today , its running fine , but I am unable to install any application into it.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 27, 2013)

Sam said:


> only Micromax Canvas 2 received a few custom roms but based on stock rom with bloatwares removed and added tweaks.


Hmm, can I just reset it to stock GB? Would recommend it?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 27, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> but I am unable to install any application into it.


Obviously as the processor architecture isn‘t supported by apps.
Wait for Ubuntu mobile to roll out in mass numbers.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Hmm, can I just reset it to stock GB? Would recommend it?



once bloatwares are removed and anything gets broken, resetting won't help. so before you root make sure you have access to the stock rom as well as the flash tool.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 27, 2013)

Need root app for Karbonn A+


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 27, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Obviously as the processor architecture isn‘t supported by apps.
> Wait for Ubuntu mobile to roll out in mass numbers.



 Damn! How could I  forget,  its a different build for ARM.   me.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 27, 2013)

Sam said:


> once bloatwares are removed and anything gets broken, resetting won't help. so before you root make sure you have access to the stock rom as well as the flash tool.


Hmm, how do I know which bloatwares are safe to remove? I'm mostly interested in flashing a rom just to change the interface, any ideas on how I should reset to stock GB UI? I'm probably just wanting to be spoonfed by now, sorry for that.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Hmm, how do I know which bloatwares are safe to remove? I'm mostly interested in flashing a rom just to change the interface, any ideas on how I should reset to stock GB UI? I'm probably just wanting to be spoonfed by now, sorry for that.



thats why told you to check if stock rom can be downloaded. just in case something goes wrong. you can try any of the launcher but which specific UI you want changed? launcher will change the dock, app menu and maybe the notification panel panel too. you don't need to root or try custom rom if you want a new UI. In case you want Sony Timescape or HTC (non)sense looks then only custom rom comes into play.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 28, 2013)

Sam said:


> once bloatwares are removed and anything gets broken, resetting won't help. so before you root make sure you have access to the stock rom as well as the flash tool.


Alright, thanks for your help. I found this post on xda which was posted yesterday forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2118571


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 28, 2013)

any app for voicemail ?


----------



## sygeek (Jan 28, 2013)

Another issue is that the touch keys at the bottom are not glowing, is there a setting for that?


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 30, 2013)

Guys did anyone face this problem that I'm facing currently. Whenever I call someone and after the call is ended the phone seems to do an auto dial even after I ended the call. This happens both with outgoing and incoming calls. Also sometimes when I recieve an incoming call within few seconds even before I answer the call the call gets cut and an automatic message saying I'm  not available SMS templates come  up.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 30, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys did anyone face this problem that I'm facing currently. Whenever I call someone and after the call is ended the phone seems to do an auto dial even after I ended the call. This happens both with outgoing and incoming calls. Also sometimes when I recieve an incoming call within few seconds even before I answer the call the call gets cut and an automatic message saying I'm  not available SMS templates come  up.



are you using any 3rd party apps like GO Contacts or GO Dialer , anything ??


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> are you using any 3rd party apps like GO Contacts or GO Dialer , anything ??



No I'm not using those. Just using Go Launcher.


----------



## R2K (Jan 31, 2013)

I purchased a new new memory card for my android phone (SE Arc S).  I have a lot of apps moved to sd card using App2SD. 
How can transfer the data from old MicroSD to new MicroSD?


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

R2K said:


> I purchased a new new memory card for my android phone (SE Arc S).  I have a lot of apps moved to sd card using App2SD.
> How can transfer the data from old MicroSD to new MicroSD?


Not sure, won't just copying in windows work? It should, worked for my funbook.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, Need app for contact and note sync to gmail which have this feature *Android to Gmail, Gmail to Android*. Because android sync does not work like this and there is *Contact sync for google gmail* app in iOS which give me better controlling. So any app similar to this ?


----------



## swiftshashi (Feb 1, 2013)

Guys,I am a novice in  the world of android.So I have a question.In Galaxy S3,how can I see data transfer rates??like sent data or received data in KBPS??


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 2, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> Guys,I am a novice in  the world of android.So I have a question.In Galaxy S3,how can I see data transfer rates??like sent data or received data in KBPS??


*play.google.com/store/apps/details...ua2Zzb2Z0LmFuZHJvaWQuVHJhZmZpY0luZGljYXRvciJd
However I am not sure if the shown rates are 100% correct.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> Guys,I am a novice in  the world of android.So I have a question.In Galaxy S3,how can I see data transfer rates??like sent data or received data in KBPS??



Settings -> Data Usage (if you on ICS/JB).


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 4, 2013)

phones with better gpu than that of Sony Xperia SL in similar price range ????


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

fz8975 said:


> phones with better gpu than that of Sony Xperia SL in similar price range ????


None, I explained it earlier in another post:
*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/xperia-s-vs-galaxy-s-ii/bench/gsmarena_003.gif


> For graphics performance, the Sony Xperia S and the Samsung Galaxy Nexus are at a disadvantage performance-wise with their 720p screens, but the image quality is better. Still, the Xperia S and its Adreno 220 manage the very playable 37.5fps, *second only to the Galaxy S II, which has only about 40% of the total pixels as the Xperia and manages 46.2fps.*



So SGS II has 40% of the pixels in Xperia SL, so it should score 60FPS(as Xperia gets 37.5), but it gets only 46.2, so Mali 400MP is out of the game, that also puts SGX540 out, now Tegra 3 in Optimus 4X HD is also good, but that phone will probably never get Android Updates, so Xperia SL has the best GPU for 25k.


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 4, 2013)

Does anybody know of any 8085 emulator for android . I've searched play store and got hold of one but it lags like hell even on my one x moreover its buggy not a stable port .
Any suggestions are welcome . I do have a laptop for emulation but id like to have the possibility of having it on my smartphone 
Thanks


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Does anybody know of any 8085 emulator for android . I've searched play store and got hold of one but it lags like hell even on my one x moreover its buggy not a stable port .
> Any suggestions are welcome . I do have a laptop for emulation but id like to have the possibility of having it on my smartphone
> Thanks


Try this: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.umang.emulatorpro&hl=en

If does not work refund in 30 mins.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> Optimus 4X HD is also good, but that phone will probably never get Android Updates



LG Confirms Jelly Bean for Optimus 4X HD Will Arrive in Q1 2013


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Try this: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.umang.emulatorpro&hl=en
> 
> If does not work refund in 30 mins.



That was the one i was talking about - tried and found it lagging , buggy .


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Sam said:


> LG Confirms Jelly Bean for Optimus 4X HD Will Arrive in Q1 2013


Why not for my L9, LG sucks, the L9 will outsell 4x 10 to 1 and will generate way more profits 


On this regard, I saw a *Dell XCD* today running JB 4.2.1(mod Jelley bear), user is asking for *4.5k*, worth it? Tried the os, its beyond fluid, and the screen looks very very good too, its one of the most fluid mods I had tried so far, now I know this will not run most games but I have my L9 for that, this will be used as a back up set and music.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Why not for my L9, LG sucks, the L9 will outsell 4x 10 to 1 and will generate way more profits
> 
> 
> On this regard, I saw a *Dell XCD* today running JB 4.2.1(mod Jelley bear), user is asking for *4.5k*, worth it? Tried the os, its beyond fluid, and the screen looks very very good too, its one of the most fluid mods I had tried so far, now I know this will not run most games but I have my L9 for that, this will be used as a back up set and music.



I hope LG tries something like Samsung did with S Advanced. Android 2.3 ---> 4.1 skipping anything in the middle.
BTW L9 should receive JB update soon after 4X HD as it stands second to the flagship.

blade is a legendary mobile but i don't think its worth investing in such a old piece. though 4.5k is not a bad price either.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Sam said:


> I hope LG tries something like Samsung dud with S Advanced. Android 2.3 ---> 4.1 skipping anything in the middle.
> BTW L9 should receive JB update soon after 4X HD as it stands second to the flagship.
> 
> blade is a legendary mobile but i don't think its worth investing in such a old piece. though 4.5k is not a bad price either.


I'll see if I can pick it up at 4k. I just fell in love with it, the shape, the looks, the screen, the jelly bean mod(runs more fluid than ics on my funbook which has a much better firmware). 

And I sincerely hope you are right about the update, LG is advertising it heavily in its website and facebook page(all posts made in this year are about the L9), its getting way more advertisement than any other LG phone atm, but the issue is whereas its an amazingly VFM set in India, its not so much abroad(Nexus 4 is giving LG some attention) so its not LG's top priority now.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 5, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys did anyone face this problem that I'm facing currently. Whenever I call someone and after the call is ended the phone seems to do an auto dial even after I ended the call. This happens both with outgoing and incoming calls. Also sometimes when I recieve an incoming call within few seconds even before I answer the call the call gets cut and an automatic message saying I'm  not available SMS templates come  up.


Guys anyone?


----------



## amjath (Feb 5, 2013)

why does ur phone always get into issue m8.
Anyways is it auto dialing/speed dial or automatically dialing the same number u called??

What rom are u using


----------



## sygeek (Feb 5, 2013)

Those touch keys at the bottom my of micromax a57 aren't glowing (you call this backlit, right?). Is there a setting for that or is this a hardware problem?

In the unboxing videos, those menu buttons do indeed seem to glow.


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2013)

good to know 4X HD will get JB update


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Faun said:


> good to know 4X HD will get JB update


You have it? You lucky dawg


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 5, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys did anyone face this problem that I'm facing currently. Whenever I call someone and after the call is ended the phone seems to do an auto dial even after I ended the call. This happens both with outgoing and incoming calls. Also sometimes when I recieve an incoming call within few seconds even before I answer the call the call gets cut and an automatic message saying I'm  not available SMS templates come  up.



Samsung ? My friend has a Galaxy Y running GingerBread, many times i use to recieve calls from him and there wont be any reply from the other side, and he said at times it will auto dial automatically. And another frnd has Samsung Champ the same issue happnd. Some issue with SAMSUNG


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2013)

good news for anyone with HTC One S: HTC One S with S3 Processor Receiving Android 4.1.1 Jelly Bean Update


----------



## Renny (Feb 5, 2013)

Is there any way to auto-login/remember password in Facebook android app?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2013)

Renny said:


> Is there any way to auto-login/remember password in Facebook android app?



IIRC, it doesn't logs you off in the first place, if you don't logout explicitly.


----------



## Renny (Feb 5, 2013)

Vyom said:


> IIRC, it doesn't logs you off in the first place, if you don't logout explicitly.


But is it safe to have an open session running like that? For how long does the session last?

Gmail and Google+ app auto-logins, unlike its Facebook counterpart.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2013)

Renny said:


> But is it safe to have an open session running like that? For how long does the session last?
> 
> Gmail and Google+ app auto-logins, unlike its Facebook counterpart.



If your mobile is only used by you with no room for privacy breach , then yeah it's absolutely safe. And if you're so cared about it, then any body who "hacks" your mobile can access any thing, from your google connected accounts to everything, but that's like blowing things out of proportion. So just chill.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 6, 2013)

amjath said:


> why does ur phone always get into issue m8.
> Anyways is it auto dialing/speed dial or automatically dialing the same number u called??
> 
> What rom are u using


Well don't know just after my 1 year warranty got over it started behaving odd. Had couple of problems which got rectified by itself but this problem is causing lot of pain. It seems to autodial whichever number I dialled last or received last.
Not using any Custom ROMS.


Sudh4r said:


> Samsung ? My friend has a Galaxy Y running GingerBread, many times i use to recieve calls from him and there wont be any reply from the other side, and he said at times it will auto dial automatically. And another frnd has Samsung Champ the same issue happnd. Some issue with SAMSUNG



No Buddy it's LG Optimus Net. My bad should have mentioned it.


----------



## amjath (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry pal don't know what causing the issue.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 7, 2013)

@ajayritik Autodial sometimes is also a problem on my dads Optimus Net P698. Nothing much you can do. Yes its on stock.
Sometimes the “endcall“ button doesn‘t work, he clicks it twice and BAM! there is redial.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 7, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> @ajayritik Autodial sometimes is also a problem on my dads Optimus Net P698. Nothing much you can do. Yes its on stock.
> Sometimes the “endcall“ button doesn‘t work, he clicks it twice and BAM! there is redial.



So there is no fix for this. One more thing I forgot to mention if someone calls within some 10 secs or so the call gets disconnected and some auto text is sent to them saying I'm busy.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> So there is no fix for this. One more thing I forgot to mention if someone calls within some 10 secs or so the call gets disconnected and some auto text is sent to them saying I'm busy.


Isn't this a feature, you could have turned it on, check settings.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 7, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> So there is no fix for this. One more thing I forgot to mention if someone calls within some 10 secs or so the call gets disconnected and some auto text is sent to them saying I'm busy.



Just do a hard reset.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 8, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Just do a hard reset.



Sam was suggesting to flash my phone.


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 8, 2013)

Like the graphics card thread we should create a "How this game will run with my android phone " thread..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2013)

mobiles have extremely limited range of hardware. so highend mobiles will run almost all games. it is the sub 15k mobile owners that may have to worry.



ajayritik said:


> Sam was suggesting to flash my phone.



i think you have already reset your mobile once.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 12, 2013)

I want to install a forum app, like tapatalk. But it is paid. Is it worth buying? or there are better alternative of this app. What you guys are using?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I want to install a forum app, like tapatalk. But it is paid. Is it worth buying? or there are better alternative of this app. What you guys are using?



I downloaded apk from a website (not exactly safe thing to do but hell, I dont care) as my ccard expired and am waiting for new card. After using the app for a while, I feel that this one's damn good and is worth every paisa.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 12, 2013)

desiibond said:


> I downloaded apk from apkmania.com (not exactly safe thing to do but hell, I dont care) as my ccard expired and am waiting for new card. After using the app for a while, I feel that this one's damn good and is worth every paisa.


no piracy:


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 12, 2013)

Any Dev Here ... I Am Porting the Latest MIUI On the 4.2.1 Builds Of xperia S and Sl .... Need Few To Test on SL !!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I want to install a forum app, like tapatalk. But it is paid. Is it worth buying? or there are better alternative of this app. What you guys are using?



Yes, completely worth it. Complete time and bandwidth saver.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, +1 to Tapatalk.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 12, 2013)

+1 to Tapatalk as well. This is my first post from Tapatalk.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

mitraark said:


> +1 to Tapatalk as well. This is my first post from Tapatalk.


From L9?


----------



## mitraark (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, is it showing on browser, just below my comment? On Tapatalk it isn't showing but I've seen in xda, "sent from my. .."


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Yes, is it showing on browser, just below my comment? On Tapatalk it isn't showing but I've seen in xda, "sent from my. .."


Nope, not showing


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Yes, is it showing on browser, just below my comment? On Tapatalk it isn't showing but I've seen in xda, "sent from my. .."



It's disabled by admin.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> It's disabled by admin.


And I thought there is some freaking kinda bug in Taptalk :shocked:


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 13, 2013)

Any One Xperia S and SL Owners Interested IN MIUI just made it working along with CM 10


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2013)

Android 4.2.2 is rolling out. Few GNex users have got it.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok.. I bought tapatalk from google play, but there are two deduction, one is 50 Rs, another is 159 Rs. Why is that 50 Rs for???? Transaction Description is something like GOOGLE * MAR


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2013)

Updated my Atrix 2 to JB 4.1.2  official leak


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 13, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Android 4.2.2 is rolling out. Few GNex users have got it.



it you have the google nexus then You get it early


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 13, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Ok.. I bought tapatalk from google play, but there are two deduction, one is 50 Rs, another is 159 Rs. Why is that 50 Rs for???? Transaction Description is something like GOOGLE * MAR


That 50 rupees is for submitting/activating your card on Play Store.


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

Will SBI Visa Debit card work on play store? If not I'll have to snag a credit card from SBI


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2013)

^^ why don't you create a EntroPay VCC and add it to play store. I am currently using it on playstore. its more hassle free than getting a real credit card if you just want to spend on internet.. as Entropay is prepaid you dont have to bother paying up bills and due dates.


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ why don't you create a EntroPay VCC and add it to play store. I am currently using it on playstore. its more hassle free than getting a real credit card if you just want to spend on internet.. as Entropay is prepaid you dont have to bother paying up bills and due dates.


Ok, a few queries:

A. Can SBI VISA debit card be used to top up entropay?
B. How much is the service charge, i.e if I make a 1k card how much will I have to pay in total, I'll be buying poweramp, tapatalk and a few other apps.
c. How long is the validity of such a card?

*About google play store:*
A. If I purchase an app how many times can I download it to my device, like if I delete it or after a hard reset?
B. If I buy an app on how many devices can I install it? Or is it locked to the current phone's IMEI?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2013)

tkin said:


> Ok, a few queries:
> 
> A. Can SBI VISA debit card be used to top up entropay?
> B. How much is the service charge, i.e if I make a 1k card how much will I have to pay in total, I'll be buying poweramp, tapatalk and a few other apps.
> c. How long is the validity of such a card?


A. better create a VCC from netbanking and then topup. I cant use my HDFC card anymore on international gateways. 
B. 4.95% - that's about Rs 5 for every Rs. 100 - *www.entropay.com/entropay-fees-straightforward-charges-no-surprises
C. IIRC the validity is for about 8-12 months, but you can create new VCC anytime. 

EDIT: IIRC you can load EntroPay with only $25,$50,$100 denominations. 



> *About google play store:*
> A. If I purchase an app how many times can I download it to my device, like if I delete it or after a hard reset?
> B. If I buy an app on how many devices can I install it? Or is it locked to the current phone's IMEI?



A. Once you purchase a app its tied to your ID.. if you reset your phone you dont need to buy it again. when you want to install that app Google Play will show as "Purchased" 
B. I have installed apps in atleast 3 devices


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

RCuber said:


> A. better create a VCC from netbanking and then topup. I cant use my HDFC card anymore on international gateways.
> B. 4.95% - that's about Rs 5 for every Rs. 100 - *www.entropay.com/entropay-fees-straightforward-charges-no-surprises
> C. IIRC the validity is for about 8-12 months, but you can create new VCC anytime.
> 
> ...


Nice, I'll create an entropay using dad's HDFC Platinum Credit card, I think it will work, what say?

A $25 card, so 1.34k+5%, comes to 1.4k, not bad.


----------



## amjath (Feb 13, 2013)

if u have a credit card then why do u need entropy. Add ur card in Google wallet and purchase in one click


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2013)

@tkin yes it will work.. but you cant top it up with $25. Only $20, $50 etc.. 

BTW.. one purchase Go Power Master had issues after reinstalling it didn't show up as purchased item in Play store, many others also complained about the same in comments. other than that I haven't faced any issues.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 13, 2013)

Exactly.. and why to pay extra 5%.. allmost all the bank have VCC option


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2013)

^^ VCC provided by banks are one time use only.. and wont work with Paypal/Google Pay etc. EntroPay VCC are prepaid and can be used multiple times(till the validity expires or you run out of funds) EntroPay is for people who don't have a CC or don't want to risk giving out CC details to vendors


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2013)

Updated to Android 4.2.2


----------



## mitraark (Feb 17, 2013)

I want to read about the chipset and processors used on android devices  ( i'm confused , l9 has 1 Ghz TI OMAP, but Cortex A9, and what is Neon ? )


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

mitraark said:


> I want to read about the chipset and processors used on android devices  ( i'm confused , l9 has 1 Ghz TI OMAP, but Cortex A9, and what is Neon ? )


Ask what you want to know here, NEON is the ARM's instruction set dedicated for video decoding afaik.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2013)

mitraark said:


> I want to read about the chipset and processors used on android devices  ( i'm confused , l9 has 1 Ghz TI OMAP, but Cortex A9, and what is Neon ? )



chipset (in case of mobiles) = processing core (or think of it as processor itself) + ram + baseband + usb + video decoding unit + a bunch of other stuff.

now processor can be swapped for any available units ranging from Cortex A5/A7/A8/A9/A15 or ones designed by Qualcomm/Marvell/Apple. As hardly anybody cares about video decoder, usb, baseband being used those are ignored in discussion as they don't add to performance and discussion is solely for the processing core.

NEON is a SIMD engine available on the current gen ARM cores (ARM v7 based).


----------



## Minion (Feb 17, 2013)

Mr. Officer said:


> *PS: I've been monitoring the battery drain very closely and it ain't 25% less but more like 10 -15% *
> The recent update from Samsung has got a few goodies bundled in and I'd like to stay on 4.1.2 at the cost of some battery juice.
> Hope folks at Samsung address these issues in the coming updates and also bring "moveable homescreen wallpaper" back which is amiss in TW [though a few launchers like Nova / Go have this feature but I'd like to have it in stock ROM/UI]
> 
> ...



Is you phone rooted you can try using one power guard it seriously save significant amount of battery.just make sure to choose conservative in daily mode and switch on reboot protection.



Ronnie11 said:


> my batt screenshots
> *i.imgur.com/MxlPY.png
> 
> *i.imgur.com/7YB50.png
> ...



Your screen is consuming too much power try to decrease your screen brightness and sleep to 30 sec.



sygeek said:


> Hmm, how do I know which bloatwares are safe to remove? I'm mostly interested in flashing a rom just to change the interface, any ideas on how I should reset to stock GB UI? I'm probably just wanting to be spoonfed by now, sorry for that.



you can use NOVA theme.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 17, 2013)

I have an L9, Its specs are

Chipset 	TI OMAP 4430 - what are other chipsets and which are better ?
CPU 	Dual-core 1 GHz Cortex-A9 - what are other CPU and which ones are better ?

I have read about GPU in xda, although it is not possible to decide exact rank, but it is usually considered

Mali 400 > Adreno 220 > Power SGX 540


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

mitraark said:


> I have an L9, Its specs are
> 
> Chipset 	TI OMAP 4430 - what are other chipsets and which are better ?
> CPU 	Dual-core 1 GHz Cortex-A9 - what are other CPU and which ones are better ?
> ...


Its like this, first you must know about the cores, only two cores are relevant in android, Arm Cortex series and Qualcomm Snapdragon and krait, which are derived from arm but with qualcomm modifying them a bit.

Now, Krait~CortexA15>Cortex A9~S3

Your SOC is good, now a faster SOC would be say your CPU+SGX543/Mali 400MP, adreno only comes with qualcomm soc.

Now about GPUs:

Adreno 320>Mali 400MP~Adreno 225>Adreno 220>Mali 400(single core)~SGX540.

Now Snapdragon CPU from qualcomm is as fast as A9, so a soc like S3+Adreno 225(Xperia SL) will beat the L9.

Your SOC is fine on the CPU side and can match all S3 or A9 cores, the GPU is a bit week, but faster than all sub 23k mobile GPUs.


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 18, 2013)

OR ELSE GET Cyanogen MOD 10 for the best Battery Life !! 

USING From Day 1 I Got This Phone and in all Of My Devices !!

*i.imgur.com/sJgGoPb.png?1


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 18, 2013)

Without Screen On time battery stats is meaningless.
I probably said that a hundred times in XDA!


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 18, 2013)

Now its 4 hrs and 32 min and 24 % Battery Left !!


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2013)

^^ which phone?


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 18, 2013)

Finally had to do a factory reset of my LG Optimus Net to see if it can fix the auto dial thing. After that reset it still did auto dial couple of times but not as bad as before. I will try for few more days and see how it goes. 
Anybody here using Easy Money Expense Manager App?


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ which phone?


Xperia S ...See the Last Image !!


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Ok.. I bought tapatalk from google play, but there are two deduction, one is 50 Rs, another is 159 Rs. Why is that 50 Rs for???? Transaction Description is something like GOOGLE * MAR



Even i had got one deduction like that when i made a GOOGLE wallet? is it for creating a google wallet? I had bought thq bundle



arijitsinha said:


> Ok.. I bought tapatalk from google play, but there are two deduction, one is 50 Rs, another is 159 Rs. Why is that 50 Rs for???? Transaction Description is something like GOOGLE * MAR



Even i had got one deduction like that when i made a GOOGLE wallet? is it for creating a google wallet? I had bought thq bundle


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 18, 2013)

Same Thing Happens With iOS I Was Charged 2 $ for Nothing... Just after Giving The CC Details !1


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2013)

AFAIR thats done to test the validity/funds of the card (by charging $1) , it will usually be returned after a couple of days, paypal, play store does this, not sure about iTunes.
Note:this is done only once during the first time you are using the card on that store.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 18, 2013)

I googled it, there I found that it is for first time usage charge for google wallet, and they will refund it. 

@theserpent Have not you got the refund yet?

I added My Debit card in paypal, they deducted 109 Rupees, but after a week they refunded also. But WTF with Google wallet..!!! 2 weeks, still I dint get refund.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 18, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Finally had to do a factory reset of my LG Optimus Net to see if it can fix the auto dial thing. After that reset it still did auto dial couple of times but not as bad as before. I will try for few more days and see how it goes.


Tough luck guys the factory reset doesn't seem to have solve the problem. I continue to get the auto dial thing.  Is there no solution for my problem?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I added My Debit card in paypal, they deducted 109 Rupees, but after a week they refunded also. But WTF with Google wallet..!!! 2 weeks, still I dint get refund.



Which debit card ?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 19, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Tough luck guys the factory reset doesn't seem to have solve the problem. I continue to get the auto dial thing.  Is there no solution for my problem?


Have you searched XDA? If there is a solve that's the only place, I hate to say this, but it's true.

Play Store debited Rs.50 when I activated my dad's BOB debit card. I haven't gotten any refund, it's been a month.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 20, 2013)

Nexus 10,Nexus 4 to get ubunutu this week.
So guys will it be a dual boot?


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Nexus 10,Nexus 4 to get ubunutu this week.
> *So guys will it be a dual boot?*


I highly doubt it


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 20, 2013)

Did You Guys Have A Look at the HTC One !!

*images.anandtech.com/doci/6754/HTC%20One_Silver_3V.jpg



Still Betting My Money On This Guy... Till The S4 Comes Out !!

*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-z-white-1240x840-8ff005dc9465d780126a15f59efcc7bc-opt.png


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 20, 2013)

^^^^^
Its a great product.
S4 will have one extra thing which is the S-Pen feature.But HTC One will beat it in terms of looks and build quality and how can we forget that it has got the best specs till date.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

*HTC One? Or the Blackberry Z10, man they look exactly the same  

Xperia Z for me too, but sadly I won't get to buy it, most of my saving this year will go to a GPU and a monitor  *



aroraanant said:


> ^^^^^
> Its a great product.
> *S4 will have one extra thing which is the S-Pen feature.*But HTC One will beat it in terms of looks and build quality and how can we forget that it has got the best specs till date.


Sure? I highly doubt it, cause something tells me Note III will again get SPen exclusively, cause otherwise the SIV will make Note II and Note III redundant, SIV may get a normal stylus with limited functionality(most probably won't).


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 20, 2013)

HTC one And Xperia Z are on Same Chip The Difference is Xperia Has A S4 2012 Chip and HTC Has Same Chip but based on 2013 lineup !!


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't much care about benchmarks, not at all actually, but One is just blown everything. Great!
And S4 has the S Pen or not if they bring the touch less gestures then that would be something to look forward for.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 21, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Have you searched XDA? If there is a solve that's the only place, I hate to say this, but it's true.


I tried searchin in XDA for this problem but couldn't find anything relate to my problem. I wish shouldn't have bought LG Optimus Net


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I tried searchin in XDA for this problem but couldn't find anything relate to my problem. I wish shouldn't have bought LG Optimus Net



have you tried flashing one of the custom roms? try this rom: *Sony Xperia Rom for LG P-690*


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 21, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I tried searchin in XDA for this problem but couldn't find anything relate to my problem. I wish shouldn't have bought LG Optimus Net


Hmm! Weird! You could create a topic there in Q&A section about your problem, see if there is anyone who could help!


----------



## Empirial (Feb 21, 2013)

Guys, Is this "z4root" app compatible with ICS/JB devices?


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 21, 2013)

Sam said:


> have you tried flashing one of the custom roms? try this rom: *Sony Xperia Rom for LG P-690*


I guess have to finally take the plunge and flash my mobile as suggested by you some time back. For Starters may be I need to check the thread you created on rooting.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2013)

Jelly bean is freaking awesome. In ICS I often had to close apps to make the phone responsive. But JB there is no need. I bought the Atrix 2 couple of months ago but was disappointed with the performance, but now it's a whole new phone


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 22, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Jelly bean is freaking awesome. In ICS I often had to close apps to make the phone responsive. But JB there is no need. I bought the Atrix 2 couple of months ago but was disappointed with the performance, but now it's a whole new phone



Atrix 2 got official update ?


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 22, 2013)

Guys have couple of apps like Any.Do, Easy Money,  Backup SMS and contacts. I had taken a back up of these apps before doing a factory reset. However now after the reset I'm unable to restore the apps to the state they were before I did the reset. I didn't face the problem with other apps like Life Reminders.
Anybody who can help me on this.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2013)

fz8975 said:


> Atrix 2 got official update ?



official leak


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2013)

Is there any app which allows to reduce me brightness well below zero %, i.e. in negative.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Is there any app which allows to reduce me brightness well below zero %, i.e. in negative.


Is there any such thing even possible? Asking cause your question made me curious as well.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 23, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Is there any app which allows to reduce me brightness well below zero %, i.e. in negative.



If by that you mean, turn brightness "really low" then no. Although this app helps in keeping it well below then normal using filter:

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.labs.quantative.screenfilter


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 23, 2013)

Vyom said:


> If by that you mean, turn brightness "really low" then no. Although this app helps in keeping it well below then normal using filter:
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.labs.quantative.screenfilter



Thanks buddy, it worked


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 23, 2013)

The stock Android on my dads phone is sh!t.
1)Firstly contacts don‘t get synced to Google profile, although it says sync complete. 
2)Then when I delete apps internal phone memory doesn‘t get freed up when I delete apps. If I run out of space then have to perform factory restore 
3) Full of crapware.

And its the Optimus P698 Dual sim for which I can‘t seem to find proper source of Custom ROMs.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 23, 2013)

Remove the crapware with Titanium backup.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 23, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys have couple of apps like Any.Do, Easy Money,  Backup SMS and contacts. I had taken a back up of these apps before doing a factory reset. However now after the reset I'm unable to restore the apps to the state they were before I did the reset. I didn't face the problem with other apps like Life Reminders.
> Anybody who can help me on this.





ajayritik said:


> I guess have to finally take the plunge and flash my mobile as suggested by you some time back. For Starters may be I need to check the thread you created on rooting.





ajayritik said:


> Tough luck guys the factory reset doesn't seem to have solve the problem. I continue to get the auto dial thing.  Is there no solution for my problem?



Guys anyone who can help me on this?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone who can help me on this?



Visit XDA forums, search for Optimus P690 and carefully read the Custom ROM threads.
Not all builds are stable so read the latest build logs and comments too


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 28, 2013)

Guys as soon as I reach the internal memory remaining 16 MB I start getting an alert saying the phone memory is low and gradually will stop getting SMS. Is there anyway I can increase this Memory? I want to install more apps on my mobile. However apart from 5-6 apps I'm not able to install much and also all of the apps don't come with the option to be able to move to SD Card. Should I root my mobile. I have LG Optimus Net just in case someone is not following my posts. Will appreciate help on this.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2013)

^^ Your best bet is to install Link2SD and then after creating an ext3 partition in your card, you would be able to move unmovable apps to card's ext3 partition. But of course, you need to root.


----------



## Neo (Mar 1, 2013)

Google books is available in India now ^_^
But I was not able to buy a book today.. seems like its not fully functional yet.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 1, 2013)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Your best bet is to install Link2SD and then after creating an ext3 partition in your card, you would be able to move unmovable apps to card's ext3 partition. But of course, you need to root.



I will have to take the plunge to root my phone. Let me give it a try. For starters should I look for the thread created by sam on Rooting. Will appreciate if you or someone could give some suggestions on first time rooting my mobile. Head to XDA?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 1, 2013)

Neo said:


> Google books is available in India now ^_^
> But I was not able to buy a book today.. seems like its not fully functional yet.



I am able to read The adventure of sharlock Holmes, which is free there.. Havenot tried buying a book.


----------



## Neo (Mar 2, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I am able to read The adventure of sharlock Holmes, which is free there.. Havenot tried buying a book.



I am pretty much able to read free books. What happens when you try to read it?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I will have to take the plunge to root my phone. Let me give it a try. For starters should I *I should* look for the thread created by sam on Rooting.



Corrections done.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 2, 2013)

Guys I need suggestions on some app which will help me monitor the time when I work out in gym like making sure I dont rest for more than certain time and also an app for office which will help me monitor the tasks I do for certain time . Any thing?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I need suggestions on some app which will help me monitor the time when I work out in gym like making sure I dont rest for more than certain time and also an app for office which will help me monitor the tasks I do for certain time . Any thing?



You need these I guess:
Stopwatch / Timer
Astrid (which also have a Chrome extension)

But no app can "keep a watch on you" to see if you are resting or working.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 3, 2013)

Launcher 8 is very good if you want to experience win 8 on your android. You can download from here  *goo.gl/O5Axv


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/wurfLtN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PCqXe7N.jpg
*i.imgur.com/G96xSRc.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cdn6DrT.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Mar 3, 2013)

I have used that. Looks good. But doesn't those one line menu items feels silly? 
I would rather have the home screen of WP but the ability to customize menu to grid. Any launcher for that?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 3, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I have used that. Looks good. But doesn't those one line menu items feels silly?
> I would rather have the home screen of WP but the ability to customize menu to grid. Any launcher for that?


Actually I'm bored of android stock launcher 
Yes you can customize the menu into grid.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2013)

Vyom said:


> You need these I guess:
> Stopwatch / Timer
> Astrid (which also have a Chrome extension)
> 
> But no app can "keep a watch on you" to see if you are resting or working.


Thanks Buddy. But looks like I can't install any of these or any apps. Have only 16 MB of memory left on phone which doesn't let me install any additional apps.


----------



## Minion (Mar 3, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I have used that. Looks good. But doesn't those one line menu items feels silly?
> I would rather have the home screen of WP but the ability to customize menu to grid. Any launcher for that?



nova luncher is very stable and uses very less memory its is very smooth too and have lot of customisations.I replaced my default Sony timescape with this.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 3, 2013)

+1 for Nova. Great launcher it is. It's not as smooth as my stock TW, but hey, lots of good features and some customisation is the way to go.


----------



## Rohan_B (Mar 4, 2013)

I have an S3 i9300 on Cyanogenmod 10.1(Rooted) and it has Clockworkmod Recovery installed. 
Its charger suddenly stopped working and the Service Centre guys told me that they will see the phone before giving me a replacement. Can any one please guide me how to revert back to Stock ROM and Recovery..
I have already done the thing with Triangle Away. 
Thanks for the Help!


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 4, 2013)

Rohan_B said:


> I have an S3 i9300 on Cyanogenmod 10.1(Rooted) and it has Clockworkmod Recovery installed.
> Its charger suddenly stopped working and the Service Centre guys told me that they will see the phone before giving me a replacement. Can any one please guide me how to revert back to Stock ROM and Recovery..
> I have already done the thing with Triangle Away.
> Thanks for the Help!



Download the stock Indian jb ROM from samfirmware,flash it using Odin,factory reset your phone.You are as good as new


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 10, 2013)

I am sure, this has been asked before, but am asking again, is an antivirus required on android(Galaxy S3)? I am not that app crazy, just download the required apps from play-store. Just read somewhere that even Google uses some anti-malware service called "Bouncer" to scan its play-store. So am I relatively safe? Even anti-theft is built in, so that point is also marked off.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 10, 2013)

Absolutely NO.


----------



## amjath (Mar 10, 2013)

^ exactly but few safety tips:

Download only from play.
No pirated apks i Mean from torrents.
Check the reviews


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes and don't download anything you see. As above user said, check reviews. I've 60+ apps installed atm, outta which 30 is labeled as Top Dev, and other 30 are having 10k+ reviews. Needless to say there are plenty malware in Play Store.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 11, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ exactly but few safety tips:
> 
> Download only from play.
> No pirated apks i Mean from torrents.
> Check the reviews





ithehappy said:


> Yes and don't download anything you see. As above user said, check reviews. I've 60+ apps installed atm, outta which 30 is labeled as Top Dev, and other 30 are having 10k+ reviews. Needless to say there are plenty malware in Play Store.



Thanks and noted the points.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 11, 2013)

Weird thing how People moved on writing malware for windows to Android


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 12, 2013)

Is tunnelbear vpn app safe? I have using it in my phone for quite some times, Yesterday when I tried to install TunnelBear Software in my laptop, Norton detected it as a threat(maybe virus, forgot the details).. WTF?

In my mobile no AV installed.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 12, 2013)

Why adult material is allowed in play store?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

adults also have a right to enjoyment .. dont they? xD


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 12, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Why adult material is allowed in play store?


For adult *www.bayernzone.com/images/smilies/meme/yaoming.png


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 12, 2013)

Guys need to know some good apps to install on my Galaxy Note2. Any suggestions?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2013)

For Media
Mxplayer/VLC


----------



## amjath (Mar 12, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys need to know some good apps to install on my Galaxy Note2. Any suggestions?



Sketchbook Pro for artists (drawing/painting)
Skype
Pandora (streaming radio)
Facebook Messenger
FlipaClip (for animation)
Facebook
Evernote
Ebay
ADW EX Launcher
Pocket [Password Storage]
Tapatalk [Forum - How did I forget this in first place]
Dripper
Draw Something Free
Whatsapp 
Flipboard
Airdroid
Circle Alarm
Chrome
Currents
Dictionary
Google Drive or Dropbox
Titanium Backup [If u root]
utorrent
utorrent Remote


----------



## R2K (Mar 13, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Why adult material is allowed in play store?


You really don't know why ? 



ajayritik said:


> Guys need to know some good apps to install on my Galaxy Note2. Any suggestions?



App Backup and restore
Twicca
Dolphin browser
Dictionary app (There are plenty to choose from. Get one which you find useful.)
Moon+ reader (for reading ebooks)


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 13, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Is tunnelbear vpn app safe? I have using it in my phone for quite some times, Yesterday when I tried to install TunnelBear Software in my laptop, Norton detected it as a threat(maybe virus, forgot the details).. WTF?
> 
> In my mobile no AV installed.



BUMP..... 
No one noticed as it is at end of the page


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 13, 2013)

Guys I had an SD Card which I had used with my previous phone LG optimus net . However when I insert the same into my new Galaxy Note it's not being recognized.  Do I need to format this SD Card before I start using in my Note?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 13, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I had an SD Card which I had used with my previous phone LG optimus net . However when I insert the same into my new Galaxy Note it's not being recognized.  Do I need to format this SD Card before I start using in my Note?



Always recommended to format the card before using in any other fone....


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone here tried camera app from 4.2? Is Photoshpere working laggy?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 14, 2013)

Guys I currently have 6 home screens on my Galaxy note2 and I'm unable to add more. Is 6 the max screens I can have?


----------



## amjath (Mar 14, 2013)

6 is the maximum i guess, If u see + button screen over there, then u can add


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 14, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I currently have 6 home screens on my Galaxy note2 and I'm unable to add more. Is 6 the max screens I can have?



Try using GO launcher.


----------



## solanky (Mar 16, 2013)

Good News : LG Optimus L9 the most recommended phone in recent times on the forum updated to Jelly Bean.

European LG Optimus L9 gets the Jelly Bean treatment - GSMArena.com news


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone here owns a Xperia S? The battery life seems to be disgusting. Its running on Android 4.0.4.. Any tips?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Anyone here owns a Xperia S? The battery life seems to be disgusting. Its running on Android 4.0.4.. Any tips?



Try CM10. I don't own X:S though.

randomuser111 , AyuClack own it.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 18, 2013)

Guys anyone here using EasyMoney App? I had taken backup of some of my entries however I'm unable to restore it.


----------



## tkin (Mar 18, 2013)

solanky said:


> Good News : LG Optimus L9 the most recommended phone in recent times on the forum updated to Jelly Bean.
> 
> European LG Optimus L9 gets the Jelly Bean treatment - GSMArena.com news


Where are all those people who were bashing LG and saying we won't see JB ever


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 18, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Try CM10. I don't own X:S though.
> 
> randomuser111 , AyuClack own it.



Would this affect the warranty?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 19, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Would this affect the warranty?


If something goes wrong, you can always flash back to stock and act as noob at service station


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 19, 2013)

^Actually I am a noob on android. Do you have a detailed tutorial link?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 19, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> ^Actually I am a noob on android. Do you have a detailed tutorial link?


Head over to XDA-developer.com


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 19, 2013)

^K. Cool


----------



## Rohan_B (Mar 19, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I currently have 6 home screens on my Galaxy note2 and I'm unable to add more. Is 6 the max screens I can have?



I got 7 on my note 2.


----------



## nick191 (Mar 20, 2013)

Please throw some light over here also...Focus

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/171728-flashing-note-4-2-2-need-help.html


----------



## rider (Mar 21, 2013)

What is the name of app that makes the phone split into two windows for multi-tasking without rooting the device similar to samsung multi-window in Note II and S3?


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 21, 2013)

Is there anyone with entropay account or credit card who can purachase an app for me. ..??
  I want to purchase a single app costing rs 220 google play.
  I am ready to pay little more by any other means... ???


----------



## RCuber (Mar 21, 2013)

^^ I'm having issues with entropay currently. but why issue are you facing ?

and CC details (EntroPay or CC) are added to a account once you enter a details in Play Store, so I don't think anyone will be willing to risk giving out EntroPay or CC details.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 21, 2013)

Yesterday I was trying to create a entropay account. Their they are asking to verify my card by webcam scanning. Is it usual? I dont want to do that.



rickenjus said:


> Is there anyone with entropay account or credit card who can purachase an app for me. ..??
> I want to purchase a single app costing rs 220 google play.
> I am ready to pay little more by any other means... ???



You can purchase with debit card I think. My ICICI Debit card worked fine.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 21, 2013)

rickenjus said:


> Is there anyone with entropay account or credit card who can purachase an app for me. ..??
> I want to purchase a single app costing rs 220 google play.
> I am ready to pay little more by any other means... ???


For some(including me) ICICI debit card works. You can also create a Virtual Credit Card. ALmost most major banks support it.
Give this a read.


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 21, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> For some(including me) ICICI debit card works. You can also create a Virtual Credit Card. ALmost most major banks support it.
> Give this a read.



bro I have sbi visa debit card. Its not working.
 and most vcc are not working.. !!!

 can u purchase an app for me..???



RCuber said:


> ^^ I'm having issues with entropay currently. but why issue are you facing ?
> 
> and CC details (EntroPay or CC) are added to a account once you enter a details in Play Store, so I don't think anyone will be willing to risk giving out EntroPay or CC details.



actually I want to purchase only a single app, so I am not making an entropay account, as the least denomination is $20 ... !!!!!

there must be a way to clear the details u r talking about...


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2013)

Guys maybe wrong place to post not sure. But does charging the phone through USB take longer time? I didn't find this issue with my earlier phone LG Optimus Net. but it's taking very long to charge via USB for My Galaxy Note 2 new one.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 21, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys maybe wrong place to post not sure. But does charging the phone through USB take longer time? I didn't find this issue with my earlier phone LG Optimus Net. but it's taking very long to charge via USB for My Galaxy Note 2 new one.


Because Note 2 got gigantic battery


----------



## rider (Mar 22, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys maybe wrong place to post not sure. But does charging the phone through USB take longer time? I didn't find this issue with my earlier phone LG Optimus Net. but it's taking very long to charge via USB for My Galaxy Note 2 new one.



3100 mAH will take less time if you charge with 10A charger.


----------



## amjath (Mar 22, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys maybe wrong place to post not sure. But does charging the phone through USB take longer time? I didn't find this issue with my earlier phone LG Optimus Net. but it's taking very long to charge via USB for My Galaxy Note 2 new one.



USB charging is slow


----------



## Tenida (Mar 22, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Because Note 2 got gigantic battery



For 5.5" inch display we can't call it gigantic.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 22, 2013)

Tenida said:


> For 5.5" inch display we can't call it gigantic.


Just calling it gigantic because of its size, As it'll take long time to charge the battery!


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 22, 2013)

rider said:


> 3100 mAH will take less time if you charge with 10A charger.


So you mean to say it would charge faster using the power socket compared to the USB Charging?


amjath said:


> USB charging is slow


Thanks for that


Tenida said:


> For 5.5" inch display we can't call it gigantic.


Ok Tenida we will call it Mini Battery!

Guys does anyone know where can I get a SIM Tray. I had my old SIM cut into small so that it can fit into my Galaxy Note2. Now I need to put it back in my LG Optimus net and take back up of some apps.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 22, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> So you mean to say it would charge faster using the power socket compared to the USB Charging?
> 
> Thanks for that
> 
> ...


Mini are you kidding me 
Btw. this phone can be called equipped with gigantic battery in terms of screen size 
*www.techenclave.com/news/xolo-laun...4-3-display-and-biggest-3450mah-battery/3772/
Full Specs include-
XOLO B700
    1 GHz Dual Core processor, MediaTek MT6577
    Android v4.0.4 (Ice Cream Sandwich) OS
    Dual SIM (GSM + GSM)
    Wi-Fi Enabled
    4.3-inch qHD IPS Capacitive Touchscreen
    5 MP Primary Camera
    VGA front facing camera
    3G HSDPA, Wi-Fi 8.2.11 b/g/n, Bluetooth v2.1 connectivity
    size : 66.5×130.5×12.1 mm, Weight 160g
    3450mAh battery


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2013)

@Ajay:
USB charging rate is 460 mAh. AC powered charging rate is 1800 mAh, so it's 4X faster.
But Note 2 has the infamous slow charging problem, that's why I created a topic in XDA, if you've the same problem give it a read if you want.
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2112811


----------



## Minion (Mar 24, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys maybe wrong place to post not sure. But does charging the phone through USB take longer time? I didn't find this issue with my earlier phone LG Optimus Net. but it's taking very long to charge via USB for My Galaxy Note 2 new one.



Yes,charging through USB is slower than charger.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 24, 2013)

Guys really need your help. I had installed this app Easy Money on my LG Optimus net to make notes on my expenses. Now when I take a backup of it and try restoring it. It's not happening. Neither in LG Optimus net nor on my new Galaxy Note2. Any suggestions?


----------



## rider (Mar 25, 2013)

I own a Nexus 4 phone. There is no software by google for nexus to connect with a PC and use it. Whenever I connect it shows in system folder. To add data easily I want some third party software that should have utility like samsung kies and nokia ovi for nexus phone. Please help.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 28, 2013)

Guys any good app to manage expenses. Preferably Free version


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thirdframestudios.android.expensoor&hl=en
good app IMO


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 31, 2013)

Guys any app similar to tapatalk which is free.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 31, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any app similar to tapatalk which is free.


Good question. I'd like to know that as well.

I see that U Torrent has released an app in Play Store. Maybe it's time to stop using the 'paid' Ttorrent.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2013)

There is not a Tapatalk alternative for free. Even if there is most forums have not installed the plugin to get a different app working(unless the forum has a custom app)


----------



## amjath (Mar 31, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any app similar to tapatalk which is free.



its worth every penny bro



ithehappy said:


> Good question. I'd like to know that as well.
> 
> I see that U Torrent has released an app in Play Store. Maybe it's time to stop using the 'paid' Ttorrent.



utorrent app is exclusive for wifi downloading only as of now. future updates supports mobile data

BTW its still in beta


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2013)

Tapatalk2 beta was released in XDA Forum. One can try that and it should be free.


----------



## rajuwaste (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi friends,
Until now I am using featured phone only in the year 2010 I bought LG on January 2010.It is my first non nokia phone.I paid around Rs.3000 for that I could not find any other better looking and worthy phone for that price point at that time.Though some basic features are lacking like torch,stop watch,count down timer initially I disappointed.I bought this phone 1)Good looking 2)Voice recording 3)Memory card 4)Charger usb cable can be used to connect to pc.I found some other most useful function for regular use 1)Multiple alarm setting with option of selecting which days to repeat 2)One more most useful feature I found while browsing the net I could activate auto call recording by entering engineering mode.The more beauty in this the files stored in AMR format so even ten minutes of speech will take around 400kb only if it is wav format then it may be more than 20 mb.

Though it still going strong without any major problem I considering to buy a smartphone to aid my day to day life.Though I was buying mobile phones under Rs.5000 in my life nokia lumia series changed my mind look and feel wise it seems worth the money.Nokia lumia 520 is compelling me to buy.But I am not sure it is right time to buy windows phone.In the mean time I heard lot of noise around android eco system more application ….So I exactly want to know what it best day to day applications really available in smarphones.

My requirements are
1)Good looking
2)Good battery backup
3)Good music while connecting to external speaker I feel it is one of the prominent usage for me because I don’t like to pc for music  (I am confused hear how to differentiate one phones music capability from other even basic phones like nokia 101 has headphone out I tested it.It gives acceptable music experience.Is there any chip (like processor,gpu,ram …)which differentiate one phones music capability from other while connecting with external speaker using 3.5mm audio out or all the phones will perform same.
4)Auto call recording I will be happy if I could done this in AMR format and with enhanced features.
5)Smooth performance for normal use and reliable to use atleast 3years.

I installed bluestacks in my windows 7 pc.I could find only very few useful applications flipboard (I feel this application would be more appealing while using in big screen rather than in small mobile screen),Soundhound,evernote (Even though it is available in pc I thing it is more useful in mobile platform),Google maps (Not for regular use but useful while traveling) is there any other compelling usage or applications for worthy reason (other than games).


I feel for my taste most other usages like browsing doc,pdf reading can be done in pc and I have camera so there is no compelling reason to look in to good quality camera in phone.One more concern about smartphone is battery backup.My present phone gives around three days for my use.Considering all these things suggest me whether buying smartphone will satisfy me or not.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 1, 2013)

Folks, any cool image editing app [ such as MS Paint for Windows ( LOL ) ] ?


----------



## amjath (Apr 1, 2013)

photo editor

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.iudesk.android.photo.editor&hl=en

or picasa tool

*play.google.com/store/apps/details...GwsMSwxLDEsImxhcnJ5LnpvdS5jb2xvcmZ1bGxpZmUiXQ..



rider said:


> I own a Nexus 4 phone. There is no software by google for nexus to connect with a PC and use it. Whenever I connect it shows in system folder. To add data easily I want some third party software that should have utility like samsung kies and nokia ovi for nexus phone. Please help.



Air droid or Samsung kies air


----------



## rider (Apr 1, 2013)

amjath said:


> photo editor
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.iudesk.android.photo.editor&hl=en
> 
> ...



It's not a samsung device. How can Kies air will work? And I asked for a software that share via USB not through air.

+ I need one app that can tell me data downloading/uploading rate on the top bar like bitmeter and networx are in windows OS.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2013)

rider said:


> I own a Nexus 4 phone. There is no software by google for nexus to connect with a PC and use it. Whenever I connect it shows in system folder. To add data easily I want some third party software that should have utility like samsung kies and nokia ovi for nexus phone. Please help.



Easy Tether Lite


----------



## nick191 (Apr 6, 2013)

Guys, right now m on Custom ROM (Alliance ROM) on My NOTE I (GT-N7000) *Can I flash the rom that is made for other phone (Note II or SIII) ?*Any Risks ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 6, 2013)

nick191 said:


> Guys, right now m on Custom ROM (Alliance ROM) on My NOTE I (GT-N7000) Can I flash the rom that is made for other phone *(Note II or SIII) *?*Any Risks* ?


Just a cool brick 



amjath said:


> photo editor
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.iudesk.android.photo.editor&hl=en
> 
> ...


Any Basic tool ? Just like Sketchpad ?


----------



## nick191 (Apr 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Just a cool brick



lol...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2013)

nick191 said:


> Guys, right now m on Custom ROM (Alliance ROM) on My NOTE I (GT-N7000) *Can I flash the rom that is made for other phone (Note II or SIII) ?*Any Risks ?



No you can't. How can you install Android builds made for another phone on yours?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2013)

nick191 said:


> Guys, right now m on Custom ROM (Alliance ROM) on My NOTE I (GT-N7000) *Can I flash the rom that is made for other phone (Note II or SIII) ?*Any Risks ?



it won't boot at all. even if it does, won't get past the samsung logo.



pratyush997 said:


> Just a cool brick



no.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 6, 2013)

sam said:


> no.


AFAIK it will,  though as you are saying, it shouldn't.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> AFAIK it will,  though as you are saying, it shouldn't.



as flashing wrong rom doesn't affect recovery, you can simply flash a supported rom and mobile will be back to normal again.


----------



## rider (Apr 8, 2013)

I have nexus 4 and i want to use power button to take camera shots. Tell me what to do?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2013)

Depends on the phone. On my Note 2 if I flash a ROM then stock recovery also gets installed. The package is like that, ROM+ Recovery+ Modem+ Boot loader, you can't avoid it.


----------



## rider (Apr 8, 2013)

Is there simply some app that work on my default phone.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2013)

rider said:


> Is there simply some app that work on my default phone.



Nope. I think that'll be possible only with custom ROM.


----------



## nick191 (Apr 8, 2013)

Can I use Team Win Recovery Mode instead of CWM to install SuperNexus ROM ?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2013)

You can flash any zip file via TWRP. It's a better replacement of CWM, imo.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 10, 2013)

Guys sorry for double post I need my SMS and other stuff currently in my LG Optimus Net to be moved to Samsung Galaxy Note2. How can I achieve this? Last time I tried this before doing factory restore I was able to restore SMS only upto a certain point.
Any other stuff that I need to take back up off?


----------



## rider (Apr 11, 2013)

Suggest me some app so that i can play music on my pc through my android phone. There is some issue with bluetooth driver so I prefer some wifi access app.


----------



## amjath (Apr 11, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys sorry for double post I need my SMS and other stuff currently in my LG Optimus Net to be moved to Samsung Galaxy Note2. How can I achieve this? Last time I tried this before doing factory restore I was able to restore SMS only upto a certain point.
> Any other stuff that I need to take back up off?


Super backup: SMS and contacts is the app for u 
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.idea.backup.smscontacts

Download it in optimus backup ur SMS and contacts bookmarks etc and mail/ store in SD card install same app in note 2 move these files to the exact folder and restore them



rider said:


> Suggest me some app so that i can play music on my pc through my android phone. There is some issue with bluetooth driver so I prefer some wifi access app.



2 suggestions
1. Run windows media player on ur pc and Download and install bubbleupnp and click on devices tab and select media player(ur PC name) and start playing ur music's from phone.

2. Install xbmc in ur PC. Switch on WiFi in ur phone. Go to music on xbmc on ur pc, add the android music folder on to the xbmc and boom rock and roll


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys sorry for double post I need my SMS and other stuff currently in my LG Optimus Net to be moved to Samsung Galaxy Note2. How can I achieve this? Last time I tried this before doing factory restore I was able to restore SMS only upto a certain point.
> Any other stuff that I need to take back up off?



Install this app in PC MobileGo SMS Backup & u can anytime backup/restore


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2013)

*Q: If I update the apps to new version & then take a backup of whole ROM,will my updated apps preserved in it?*


----------



## amjath (Apr 12, 2013)

^ yes


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

anyone checked out the new play store yet?


----------



## rider (Apr 12, 2013)

Anorion said:


> anyone checked out the new play store yet?



I like it. It looks more simple and classy.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

Anorion said:


> anyone checked out the new play store yet?



I haven't got the update yet, it usually gets pushed on day one, but this time I didn't get any till now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2013)

My phone also hasn't got it . I think I will download the APK and update.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 12, 2013)

Maybe they are rolling it country wise that's why you guys couldn't get it anyway I downloaded the apk - i had crashing issues with play earlier but it seems to be fixed now - overall it feels more fluid and fast especially I noticed quicker rendering on slower connections


----------



## rider (Apr 12, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> My phone also hasn't got it . I think I will download the APK and update.



Yes, I updated with an apk. It shows 4.0.25 version in about. But the home screen doesn't show any categories under it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 12, 2013)

Anorion said:


> anyone checked out the new play store yet?


Yeah, though the recommendation tab is freaking empty :/


----------



## amjath (Apr 13, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah, though the recommendation tab is freaking empty :/



Yes don't know why. But new version is clean and top class


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2013)

amjath said:


> Yes don't know why. But new version is clean and top class



still not fast as 2.xx which used to load at the blink of an eye.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2013)

like the re-organised categories, top paid, top free, top new paid, top new free. now those indie publishers and lesser known content creators have much better chances of visibility. initially outfit7 used to hog half of all the slots, happy to see that's no longer the case.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 13, 2013)

I have some queries I better post it all one go rather than multiple times.
1. What does *Healthy Charging *mean and what's the best way to charge for longevity of battery? Long time back I had my friend say it better to let the battery go as low as possible and then do charging. That doesn't practical to me these days atleast.
2. Is there any good app out there in Android which I can use as *Online Diary* to make notes of things that I'm doing on the go. Not something like what to do but something like what I accomplished for the day. Google Calendar looks not that intuitive to me.
3. I don't know what I installed recently but whenever I connect to the internet* I get an alert with Star symbol* and takes me to all crap softwares to install.
4. I also have an app Called *Any.Do *which has a very good voice recognition software which when I talk stores what activity I need to do. However off late it's not that reliable and also it needs to be connected to internet.
Any other good ones  maybe ? astrid tasks, evernote,catch etc?
5. Which is the *best software Media Player* available to play those 1080p Videos on my Note 2?
6. Any *free version* available for *tapatalk*?
7. Any app which will help me *hide* what apps I want others not to  know that they are installed on my mobile?
8. I'm not able to configure my *rediffmail accoun*t in my Samsung Email app


----------



## rider (Apr 13, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I think someone posted here but not sure who it was. My Galaxy Note2 seems to be draining off too soon? Is there anyway I can check if battery etc is good?



It's because of the new update by samsung. Wait for sometime for the update or install CM ROM.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> 1. What does Health Charging mean and what's the best way to charge for longevity of battery? Long time back I had my friend say it better to let the battery go as low as possible and then do charging. That doesn't practical to me these days atleast.



when the battery drain to 20%, charge it. draining to 0 will only damage the battery.


----------



## Minion (Apr 13, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I have some queries I better post it all one go rather than multiple times.
> 1. What does Health Charging mean and what's the best way to charge for longevity of battery? Long time back I had my friend say it better to let the battery go as low as possible and then do charging. That doesn't practical to me these days atleast.



You can try batter doctor 3.1 and schedule a fly mode when you are sleeping.its clean and very good piece of software.


----------



## rider (Apr 13, 2013)

sam said:


> when the battery drain to 20%, charge it. draining to 0 will only damage the battery.



It starts showing warning from 15. I plug that time and keep it till 99. The time between 99 to 100 is very much, dunno why?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 13, 2013)

Li-on batteries takes less time to get from 0-80 but charging from 80+ takes kinda longer.


----------



## rider (Apr 13, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Li-on batteries takes less time to get from 0-80 but charging from 80+ takes kinda longer.



LG uses Li-po battery instead of regular Li-ion that results better age. And this issue is in 99 to 100 only.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 13, 2013)

rider said:


> It's because of the new update by samsung. Wait for sometime for the update or install CM ROM.



Thanks for the response! Will wait for the update!



sam said:


> when the battery drain to 20%, charge it. draining to 0 will only damage the battery.


Thanks Sam. Will make a note of this.


Minion said:


> You can try batter doctor 3.1 and schedule a fly mode when you are sleeping.its clean and very good piece of software.


Any more details on this?

Guys any replies on the below:

1. Is there any good app out there in Android which I can use as *Online Diary* to make notes of things that I'm doing on the go. Not something like what to do but something like what I accomplished for the day. Google Calendar looks not that intuitive to me.
2. I don't know what I installed recently but whenever I connect to the internet* I get an alert with Star symbol* and takes me to all crap softwares to install.
3. I also have an app Called *Any.Do *which has a very good voice recognition software which when I talk stores what activity I need to do. However off late it's not that reliable and also it needs to be connected to internet.
Any other good ones  maybe ? astrid tasks, evernote,catch etc?
4. Which is the *best software Media Player* available to play those 1080p Videos on my Note 2?
5. Any *free version* available for *tapatalk*?
6. Any app which will help me *hide* what apps I want others not to  know that they are installed on my mobile?
7. I'm not able to configure my *rediffmail accoun*t in my Samsung Email app[/QUOTE]


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2013)

4. MX player 
5. No free app for forum viewing, tapatalk is the best spent app for Android
6. New touchwiz has it I think
7. What do u mean by Samsung email app u mean social hub


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> 1. Is there any good app out there in Android which I can use as *Online Diary* to make notes of things that I'm doing on the go. Not something like what to do but something like what I accomplished for the day. Google Calendar looks not that intuitive to me.



evernote works fine in this dept.



ajayritik said:


> 2. I don't know what I installed recently but whenever I connect to the internet* I get an alert with Star symbol* and takes me to all crap softwares to install.



many apps nowadays have these kind of idiotic ad integrated. i tried a internet accelerator. before it can even increase the speed, it started showing these ads. immediately removed.



ajayritik said:


> 5. Any *free version* available for *tapatalk*?



buy it. worth every penny.



ajayritik said:


> 6. Any app which will help me *hide* what apps I want others not to  know that they are installed on my mobile?



most launcher have this setting built into them. i use Xperia Launcher (ripped from Xperia T) and it has Hidden Apps in settings.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 14, 2013)

sam said:


> when the battery drain to 20%, charge it. draining to 0 will only damage the battery.





Minion said:


> You can try batter doctor 3.1 and schedule a fly mode when you are sleeping.its clean and very good piece of software.





sam said:


> evernote works fine in this dept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the responses. Appreciate it. DO you think Go Launcher is going to work in this case which I have already installed on my mobile?


----------



## rider (Apr 14, 2013)

Heyy guys suggest me some clocks and weather widgets that have the most beautiful GUI including paid. I love the HTC One Sense UI.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 14, 2013)

rider said:


> Heyy guys suggest me some clocks and weather widgets that have the most beautiful GUI including paid. I love the HTC One Sense UI.


Personally, I like Eye in Sky.
You may also check out 1Weather or Go Weather EX or even HD widgets.


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2013)

rider said:


> Heyy guys suggest me some clocks and weather widgets that have the most beautiful GUI including paid. I love the HTC One Sense UI.



For clock,consider this simple app
*play.google.com/store/apps/details...ch_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImJvYi5jbG9jayJd

Try beautiful widgets


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 15, 2013)

Guys any good app on Alarms. The one that's with Galaxy Note2 doesn't seem to be so good.


----------



## amjath (Apr 15, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good app on Alarms. The one that's with Galaxy Note2 doesn't seem to be so good.



Circle alarm with holo theme check it out

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tjeannin.alarm


----------



## Minion (Apr 15, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks for all the responses. Appreciate it. DO you think Go Launcher is going to work in this case which I have already installed on my mobile?



Instead use nova luncher.



rider said:


> Heyy guys suggest me some clocks and weather widgets that have the most beautiful GUI including paid. I love the HTC One Sense UI.



Try weather pro free.

@ajayritik You may try BSplayer,wondershare player.

here is batter doctor link
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ijinshan.kbatterydoctor_en


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 15, 2013)

rider said:


> I like it. It looks more simple and classy.



You got the update? I am still waiting...


----------



## amjath (Apr 15, 2013)

^ get an apk link in spoilers



Spoiler



com.android.vending-1-DL.apk


----------



## rider (Apr 15, 2013)

I done it manually but does it means we have to wait longer for android 5 too?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 15, 2013)

rider said:


> I done it manually but does it means we have to wait longer for android 5 too?


Is it hard download the files and flash them 
AFAIK you should get it ASAP Google releases it.


----------



## rider (Apr 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Is it hard download the files and flash them
> AFAIK you should get it ASAP Google releases it.



No bro. It's not hard but why google do so? They have the biggest servers.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 15, 2013)

rider said:


> No bro. It's not hard but why google do so? They have the biggest servers.


Ask any galaxy nexus owner how much time did Google took for it


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2013)

rider said:


> I done it manually but does it means we have to wait longer for android 5 too?



last gen Nexus receive update around a month after sources are released. so you'll have to wait around 40-50 days.
at least this is far better than any last gen flagship that receive a legacy update after a new version of Android is released.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 15, 2013)

Minion said:


> Instead use nova luncher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's this for? Having really terrible time with the battery. So should I get the above app installed and check if seriously there is some problem with the battery I got?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Ask any galaxy nexus owner how much time did Google took for it



My phone is on Takju build(Google Play build with wallet)
Although it wasn't originally in this build but once I flashed to it I'm instantly receiving Android updates.


----------



## Minion (Apr 16, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> What's this for? Having really terrible time with the battery. So should I get the above app installed and check if seriously there is some problem with the battery I got?



No,nova luncher is a custom luncher it is more smoother than Samsung touchwiz interface.Is your phone rooted?If yes then you can try one power guard just select AI mode and customize it to use conservative CPU scheduler.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 16, 2013)

Minion said:


> No,nova luncher is a custom luncher it is more smoother than Samsung touchwiz interface.Is your phone rooted?If yes then you can try one power guard just select AI mode and customize it to use conservative CPU scheduler.


I don't root. Neither do I want to.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 17, 2013)

Guys any suggestions on a good app which has inbuilt voice recognition software so that when I talk something it will translate it into words and store it in my To- Do Tasks. One good one is Any.Do App. Any other apps ?


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on a good app which has inbuilt voice recognition software so that when I talk something it will translate it into words and store it in my To- Do Tasks. One good one is Any.Do App. Any other apps ?



Try EVERNOTE


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2013)

Minion said:


> No,nova luncher is a custom luncher it is more smoother than Samsung touchwiz interface.Is your phone rooted?If yes then you can try one power guard just select AI mode and customize it to use conservative CPU scheduler.


I beg to differ here. TW as a launcher is 'the smoothest' out there. But yes, it has its limitations, that's why people like/prefer launchers like Nova, Apex etc. Nova is smooth, no doubt, but TW is smoother. Honestly I haven't seen a launcher as smooth as TW. Next is Nova, yes. If a person can ignore higher desktop grid size, a nice app drawer and several other nifty features then TW is the best for him/her. I personally can't live without a bigger desktop grid (8x6), so TW is a no go for me.
My comment is based on Note 2, so it's based on that phone only.

@Ajay: It's time to change your view mate. Without root you have NO idea how many awesome things you are missing. Don't know why you don't wanna root, though, is it warranty or anything else? It's just a 30 seconds process! Don't we use out Win 7 as Administrator privilege?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2013)

Still haven't received the update for Play Store. Downloaded the APK to update. 
I'm wondering what's wrong with the updating process.


----------



## amjath (Apr 19, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> @Ajay: It's time to change your view mate. Without root you have NO idea how many awesome things you are missing. Don't know why you don't wanna root, though, is it warranty or anything else? It's just a 30 seconds process! *Don't we use out Win 7 as Administrator privilege?*



But we don't lose warranty for Windows 7  JK
@Ajay: U can unroot or U can factory reset your phone to make them normal again bro


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Try EVERNOTE



It doesn't have the option of Voice Recognition. Whatever I speak into it that gets stored. I would need some kind of software which would convert whatever I speak to text. 

*Still trying to figure out a best online diary app and a good To Do Tasks app.*


----------



## amjath (Apr 20, 2013)

Aha found one to-do task for u, there u go

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.anydo


----------



## batman (Apr 22, 2013)

Which is the cheapest android phone available with GPS (not just A-GPS) support?


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2013)

How is this portable charger? 
High quality real 5600mAh mini power bank external emergency mobile charger ipad | eBay


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 24, 2013)

Swype is released today in Play Store but I can't buy it with my BOB (Bank of Baroda) Debit card. I added it on Google Wallet and they debited Rs.50, but still I keep getting 'Payment declined'.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 24, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Swype is released today in Play Store but I can't buy it with my BOB (Bank of Baroda) Debit card. I added it on Google Wallet and they debited Rs.50, but still I keep getting 'Payment declined'.


I don't think Google wallet supports any other Indian Debit card other than ICICI's VISA card. 
Its because of the mandatory RBI rule which requires that all transactions to Indian merchants to be authorised via Verified by Visa(for VISA cards)/3D Secure Code(For MasterCard) 
Give it a read here - Information regarding Indian Debit Cards


----------



## RCuber (Apr 24, 2013)

Bought Swype just now, it feels more responsive than the beta version.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi guys...
when we take ROM backup...does it also save the login state of gmail,facebook & other online apps?


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Hi guys...
> when we take ROM backup...does it also save the login state of gmail,facebook & other online apps?



If you are talking about a nandroid backup then NO


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> If you are talking about a nandroid backup then NO



then which backup is YES


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Bought Swype just now, it feels more responsive than the beta version.



Is it better than swiftkey flow


----------



## RCuber (Apr 24, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Is it better than swiftkey flow



I used a trail version of swiftkey, I didn't like it at all.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I used a trail version of swiftkey, I didn't like it at all.



After the last update its giving me troubles too think I'll switch


----------



## theterminator (Apr 24, 2013)

I need the best,awesome,nice,non-irritating custom rom for my Galaxy Y S5360. Any links??


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 24, 2013)

is there any comprehensive backup solution for any Android based phone?

By comprehensive backup i mean "Everything" backed up, not just contacts or apps, appdata etc, just like Hard disk drive Imaging in desktop computers.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> If you are talking about a nandroid backup then NO



I don't think so. Albeit I have not experimented, but I am pretty sure, Nandroid backup would save everything. And everything means a true image, just like Norton Ghost can take image of a PC. Along with the login states etc.
So to answer funkysourav, NANDROID backup is the most comprehensive backup one can ever take of an Android.


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 24, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I don't think so. Albeit I have not experimented, but I am pretty sure, Nandroid backup would save everything. And everything means a true image, just like Norton Ghost can take image of a PC. Along with the login states etc.
> So to answer funkysourav, NANDROID backup is the most comprehensive backup one can ever take of an Android.


Is Nandroid included in The Clockworkmod?


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Bought Swype just now, it feels more responsive than the beta version.



Bought on your feedback. Do not regret.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 24, 2013)

funkysourav said:


> Is Nandroid included in The Clockworkmod?



Yes with clockworkmod recovery you can take nandroid backup.. And also with twrp recovery.. There is also an app called yellow backup or something which takes nandroid backup without booting to recovery


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2013)

I used AmonRa recovery. Still using the same, after I had a bad experience with Clockworkmod recovery. (I too Nandroid backup with that, but couldn't use it to restore image. Finally had to move from stock ROM for good.)
But then, I used it a year ago. Newer version must be good.

One more point to note is that Nandroid backup taken from one recovery may not be able to restore from another recovery. So better not change recoveries between experiments.


----------



## rider (Apr 25, 2013)

I want to sync songs with my iTunes and want to copy my playlists to my Nexus 4. Please tell me the procedure. Thanks.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 25, 2013)

rider said:


> I want to sync songs with my iTunes and want to copy my playlists to my Nexus 4. Please tell me the procedure. Thanks.


Use Google Play music or double twist or even Winamp.
But if you have DRM protected music(which itunes left some 3 years ago), your option is to burn to CD, then rip it back.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Use *Google Play music* or double twist or even Winamp.
> But if you have DRM protected music(which itunes left some 3 years ago), your option is to burn to CD, then rip it back.



Google Play Music doesn't show MP3 songs in SD card...


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Google Play Music doesn't show MP3 songs in SD card...


It shows songs in my SD card at least in my S3.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 25, 2013)

Google Play Music is a joke.. most stupidest music player I have seen.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Google Play Music is a joke.. most stupidest music player I have seen.



oh thanx u saved my bandwidth..was about to download


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2013)

i am using Google Play Music and works as it should. i only have songs in my memory card and don't sync between devices.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 26, 2013)

I think it might have been said before. But I just found out the "briefing" feature in the alarm clock(Samsung specific feature?) in which it plays the alarm ringtone for a few seconds and then reads out the current time, current weather and the day's forecast, any tasks you have for the day, and the top news headline. Also rename the alarm to Good morning! So it will start with a cheerful "Good morning" followed by the above mentioned info. I feel like Ironman where JARVIS pops online in the morning to tell the time and current surfing conditions.


----------



## R2K (Apr 26, 2013)

^^
Doesn't the phone need to to be connected to internet  to do all those "IRON MAN"  stuff ?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 26, 2013)

R2K said:


> ^^
> Doesn't the phone need to to be connected to internet  to do all those "IRON MAN"  stuff ?


Of course 
Anyway at morning time I would be at home, so it would be via wifi, so no data usage issue.


----------



## manojbhagat (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey guys,
Thank you so much for you valuable suggestions and sharing you details which you guys are aware about.. it help all of us keep sharing


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2013)

PowerAmp is the best Music Player so far & worth buying


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 26, 2013)

+1 for PowerAmp


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 27, 2013)

Player pro also a great music player..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2013)

Still the battery problem is not yet solved.

Guys any best app which can be used as timer. For example I would want it to give an alarm after some time.
It's something like for example I have kept water for heating and would want to be reminded to switch it off.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 27, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Still the battery problem is not yet solved.
> 
> Guys any best app which can be used as timer. For example I would want it to give an alarm after some time.
> It's something like for example I have kept water for heating and would want to be reminded to switch it off.



The stock clock app.
Use Google now to set reminders.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2013)

How to tranfer contacts from symbian to android(other than copy to sim)


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 28, 2013)

theserpent said:


> How to tranfer contacts from symbian to android(other than copy to sim)


Use netqin mobile guard to back up contacts and then import it in Android


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 28, 2013)

theserpent said:


> How to tranfer contacts from symbian to android(other than copy to sim)


I directly sync(ed) with google mail in both phones. Used Nokia Mail 4 Exchange for doing that.
You can also check out Rainbow contacts
Preferred methods.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2013)

Is there any way to restore the Xperia s keyboard's data to Xperia t keyboard??  I have titanium backup for Xperia s keyboard.  But when I restore the data to Xperia t keyboard, the saved words won't show up.. Can you guys help me


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Is there any way to restore the Xperia s keyboard's data to Xperia t keyboard??  I have titanium backup for Xperia s keyboard.  But when I restore the data to Xperia t keyboard, the saved words won't show up.. Can you guys help me



Most of time the saved words are those Hinglish words that we type often and want to save.
If that is the case, just use a keyboard with Hinglish dictionary support. Like Swype, which also have come to play market now.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Most of time the saved words are those Hinglish words that we type often and want to save.
> If that is the case, just use a keyboard with Hinglish dictionary support. Like Swype, which also have come to play market now.



Nope it's tanglish ( tamil+ English), tamil words. There are like thousands and thousands of saved words.. I don't want to lose them


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Nope it's tanglish ( tamil+ English), tamil words. There are like thousands and thousands of saved words.. I don't want to lose them



Whoa. "Thousands"?!
I am afraid if Titanium backup is unable to restore the words, you may be helpless.

Only option now is to try to uninstall the existing KB, and try to restore whole application and data from Titanium. Little hope though.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2013)

Both the kb have same package name.. But if I restore data it's not working..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2013)

Guys not sure if this is the right thread but still wanted to check I cut my earlier old SIM into small Micro SIM so that it fits into my new Galaxy Note 2. Now the problem is I'm not able to put this back into my LG Optimus Net. The SIM Tray I know is an option but it's around Rs 100 and later may become waste.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 28, 2013)

^^ I do still suggest a tray. You never know when you will need it again.
But I have seen one of my friend using the outer portion of her cut sim as a tray.  Just make sure that the gold plate is in contact with the golden connector of the phone.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> ^^ I do still suggest a tray. You never know when you will need it again.
> But I have seen one of my friend using the outer portion of her cut sim as a tray.  Just make sure that the gold plate is in contact with the golden connector of the phone.


The outer portion broke unfortunately.


----------



## prat (Apr 30, 2013)

I think carrier billing is not yet included by google . My playstore was updated yesterday to 4.0.25 and still it shows credit and debit card option. I have to pay for whatsapp  but i dont have credit card. Entropay requires at least 20 $ and i am not sure if it works or not. Can someone help ???


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2013)

I haven't heard of the update reaching India just yet. Let's wait.

Food for thought:  75% of Android devices can't run Google Now since it
requires Jelly Bean; any iPhone from 2009 on (3GS and
later) can run it today with iOS 6.


----------



## amjath (May 1, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> I haven't heard of the update reaching India just yet. Let's wait.
> 
> Food for thought:  75% of Android devices can't run Google Now since it
> requires Jelly Bean; any iPhone from 2009 on (3GS and
> later) can run it today with iOS 6.



Let the fragmentation chant against android begin.


----------



## clickclick (May 1, 2013)

i am planning to buy a cellphone and my budget is 15k
i have selected 2 models, 

samsung galaxy s advance and
htc desire x

am really okay with the 480p video recording in htc, but the main problem i have with s advance is the network issues which i have read online. Does it get solved with the official jelly bean update?

my preference is samsung, but if the network issue continues on jelly bean too then i would certainly opt for htc desire x

i dont like the lg l9 as its huge in size

thanks


----------



## pratyush997 (May 1, 2013)

^ Sony xperia l ?


----------



## clickclick (May 1, 2013)

when will it be launched? and since it would be new we dont know what disadvantages it will have, and i need a phone now, cant wait for a month or so, plus i ve read it will be launched at 16.5-17.5k, that would certainly be above my budget of 15k


----------



## pratyush997 (May 1, 2013)

^ It should be priced around 17-18k


----------



## clickclick (May 1, 2013)

i am not worried about its launch price as its not in my budget, i need help with the galaxy s advance network issue, has it been solved with the jelly bean update, cause i cant find anything when i searched, 

thanks


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2013)

Not very much happy with Expense Manager looks like I have to haunt for good app.


----------



## Minion (May 2, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Still the battery problem is not yet solved.
> 
> Guys any best app which can be used as timer. For example I would want it to give an alarm after some time.
> It's something like for example I have kept water for heating and would want to be reminded to switch it off.



Only way to improve battery is rooting and installing one power guard.


----------



## rider (May 2, 2013)

For boosting battery life I'm using Battery Doctor app now. Is there any better?


----------



## amjath (May 3, 2013)

rider said:


> For boosting battery life I'm using Battery Doctor app now. Is there any better?



Do u use full brightness, do u turn on GPS or WiFi or bluetooth all the time. If no then there is no need of any battery boosting app. Cause the do more or less turning off unused WiFi or Bluetooth for long time


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2013)

Google still hasn't rolled out the official Play Store 4.0 updates in India. Eagerly waiting for it.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 3, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Google still hasn't rolled out the official Play Store 4.0 updates in India. Eagerly waiting for it.


I got it last week.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> I got it last week.



You had updated downloading a APK file which isn't same as a OTA update.


----------



## clmlbx (May 3, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Google still hasn't rolled out the official Play Store 4.0 updates in India. Eagerly waiting for it.




Google did either yesterday or Day before Yesterday. I received and many more received official OTA update


----------



## Vignesh B (May 3, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> You had updated downloading a APK file which isn't same as a OTA update.


No, I didn't use an apk file to update it manually.
It was an OTA update only.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2013)

Ok. Thanks for the guys. My phone still stuck on 3.10, although the Play Store looks somewhat different now. 


			
				 Vignesh B said:
			
		

> No, I didn't use an apk file to update it manually.
> It was an OTA update  only.


 ok


----------



## Vignesh B (May 3, 2013)

^^Btw what is Google's OTA update policy? I mean what is the order in which they push the updates.
Is it based on device, or activation date or is it based on any other algorithm?


----------



## ajayritik (May 4, 2013)

Guys sorry for the repost but I need to take back up of my contacts & SMS from LG Optimus Net to Galaxy Note2. 
I think contacts can be backed up since I have a google account . Right?
I tried *Android sync Manager* and *Wondershare MobileGo for Android. *


----------



## ariftwister (May 4, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys sorry for the repost but I need to take back up of my contacts & SMS from LG Optimus Net to Galaxy Note2.
> I think contacts can be backed up since I have a google account . Right?
> I tried *Android sync Manager* and *Wondershare MobileGo for Android. *



You can sync using accounts and sync option in android settings itself


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> You can sync using accounts and sync option in android settings itself



What about the backup of SMS?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 5, 2013)

Install GoSMS & just do cloud backup


----------



## R2K (May 6, 2013)

This might be a stupid question but does icon packs hog memory/RAM ?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> What about the backup of SMS?


I use Wondershare MobileGo for backup of my contacts,sms,calendar events etc...it works flawlessly


----------



## ajayritik (May 6, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I use Wondershare MobileGo for backup of my contacts,sms,calendar events etc...it works flawlessly



The paid version?


----------



## amjath (May 7, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> The paid version?



Free!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 7, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> The paid version?


Free vesion is more than enuf


----------



## Ankit Omar (May 7, 2013)

How fast the time has changed, this thread was started in 2009 and today we can see the Android phones all around us as a matter of just a phone. People are so easily investing their money in their phones, however with the equivalent amount one can buy a bike in India easily. BUT no, why buy bike when it comes to smartphone that's Android with a large full HD display along with tons of other smart features and pre-loaded free applications.


----------



## .jRay. (May 7, 2013)

Ankit Omar said:


> How fast the time has changed, this thread was started in 2009 and today we can see the Android phones all around us as a matter of just a phone. People are so easily investing their money in their phones, however with the equivalent amount one can buy a bike in India easily. BUT no, why buy bike when it comes to smartphone that's Android with a large full HD display along with tons of other smart features and pre-loaded free applications.



Different people have different priorities. Some will buy a splendor and some will buy the one/s4. Its upto them actually.


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2013)

Ankit Omar said:


> How fast the time has changed, this thread was started in 2009 and today we can see the Android phones all around us as a matter of just a phone. People are so easily investing their money in their phones, however with the equivalent amount one can buy a bike in India easily. BUT no, why buy bike when it comes to smartphone that's Android with a large full HD display along with tons of other smart features and pre-loaded free applications.



Might as well donate everything I earn. Right ?


----------



## theterminator (May 7, 2013)

Where can one get a Brand new Pantech Burst & what about its warranty??


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Where can one get a Brand new Pantech Burst & what about its warranty??



Try eBay. And warranty isn't valid in India.


----------



## theterminator (May 7, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Try eBay. And warranty isn't valid in India.


any option for cash on delivery?

doesn't seem to be a good deal with that warranty thing... buying new phone without warranty is risky.... nd the specs aren't that much impressive (5MP, 4") in that price.. how are intex , lava, huawei, xolo? mainly their after sales service??


----------



## ajayritik (May 7, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Free vesion is more than enuf



It's post 15 days and it's not letting me do back up. It's trying to download drivers  and going on...


----------



## rider (May 8, 2013)

There is a problem occur in my PowerAMP music player that it shows every song twice in its list. I tried to full rescan many times, set the music folder only. Even reinstalled But still the same problem. Please help!


Spoiler



*imageshack.us/a/img39/1936/screenshot2013050800082.png


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2013)

^ Have you tried Clearing data of the app?


----------



## rider (May 8, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ Have you tried Clearing data of the app?



No, tell me the procedure please.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2013)

rider said:


> No, tell me the procedure please.


Shortcut 
Launch app > Hit Home button > Recent Apps > Long press the App > App info > Clear data


Spoiler







Alternative 

Settings > Application > (Search for app) > Clear data


----------



## rider (May 8, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Shortcut
> Launch app > Hit Home button > Recent Apps > Long press the App > App info > Clear data
> 
> 
> ...



I tried this too. But still same problem. 



Spoiler



*imageshack.us/a/img202/1860/screenshot2013050813372.png


----------



## ariftwister (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys, how to move the ringtone from sdcard to internal memory?
I'm using CM10 on my Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2013)

rider said:


> I tried this too. But still same problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reinstall?  Btw are you sure that you don't have duplicate folders. 
Tey checking the location of those songs in the app.


----------



## nikufellow (May 8, 2013)

rider said:


> There is a problem occur in my PowerAMP music player that it shows every song twice in its list. I tried to full rescan many times, set the music folder only. Even reinstalled But still the same problem. Please help!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Same thing happened to me on my s2 but not only songs - even my gallery showed two copies if every pics/video i had,  a factory reset is what solved my issue!


----------



## ariftwister (May 8, 2013)

rider said:


> I tried this too. But still same problem.



Try checking in sdcard/internal storage whether poweramp has saved any folder. If it has saved, then delete the folder, clear app data. Then freshly scan the songs


----------



## ajayritik (May 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I use Wondershare MobileGo for backup of my contacts,sms,calendar events etc...it works flawlessly





Zangetsu said:


> Free vesion is more than enuf





ajayritik said:


> It's post 15 days and it's not letting me do back up. It's trying to download drivers  and going on...



How do I back up data of LG Optimus into my Galaxy Note 2?


----------



## rider (May 10, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Reinstall?  Btw are you sure that you don't have duplicate folders.
> Tey checking the location of those songs in the app.



No dude, there is no duplicate folder. I told you I even reinstalled.

Well I renamed the *Music* folder to *Musics*. It's fine now.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 10, 2013)

rider said:


> No dude, there is no duplicate folder. I told you I even reinstalled.
> 
> Well I renamed the *Music* folder to *Musics*. It's fine now.


Epic fix.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> How do I back up data of LG Optimus into my Galaxy Note 2?



There must be a inbuilt Transfer app in Galaxy Note 2 (just like I have it in my HTC One V) which can transfer all your data (sms,contacts etc) to another phone irrespective of OS.

I transferred my Nokia 5233 data into my HTC One V


----------



## theterminator (May 10, 2013)

Does Google plan to release next generation Nexus 7 in the upcoming IO event? Then will purchasing a Nexus 7 today be a good deal in India?


----------



## coderunknown (May 10, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Does Google plan to release next generation Nexus 7 in the upcoming IO event? Then will purchasing a Nexus 7 today be a good deal in India?



most likely an updated N7 is coming but looking at current gen N7's super late release here, unless you can import one waiting is not worth it. Though there can be some pricecut.


----------



## theterminator (May 10, 2013)

sam said:


> most likely an updated N7 is coming but looking at current gen N7's super late release here, unless you can import one waiting is not worth it. Though there can be some pricecut.


If they release the next gen N7 here in India swiftly this time then it will not be fair to ones who have purchased current N7 or would it because I think N7 will cost the same $199 in USA. Suppose they take the same amount of time for next gen N7 in India (say Jan 2014) then would a US launch have its effects here on current N7's price??


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> There must be a inbuilt Transfer app in Galaxy Note 2 (just like I have it in my HTC One V) *which can transfer all your data (sms,contacts etc) to another phone irrespective of OS.*
> 
> I transferred my Nokia 5233 data into my HTC One V



I need that kind of app in my LG right so that I can take backup and restore in my Note 2. From what you saying in the bolded text looks like you are referring to transferring from high end to low end phone.

Can I use the Wonder Go app to restore the backed up data of my LG optimus Net to my Galaxy Note 2. When I try to do restore in Galaxy note2 it says it will replace the existing data with the current data. Sounds confusing. 
Tried SMS Back up and Restore from Google Play but it back up ok but when I try to do restore it throws up an error in Note2.


----------



## theterminator (May 11, 2013)

hey..firefox lowered their system requirements to 384MB RAM...not running too smooth on my galaxy y though...


----------



## .jRay. (May 11, 2013)

*play.google.com/store/search?q=pname:com.opera.browser.beta


Try opera beta, works great on my incS, better than opera mini/mobile


----------



## pratyush997 (May 11, 2013)

theterminator said:


> hey..firefox lowered their system requirements to 384MB RAM...not running too smooth on my galaxy y though...


Try Lighting browser


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 11, 2013)

@ the terminator : try dolphin


----------



## shreymittal (May 11, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> @ the terminator : try dolphin



+1 to dolphin


----------



## theterminator (May 11, 2013)

dolphin ...yeah , havent used tht for a while , awesome browser ...
opera browser beta n lightning r new experience... thnx guys


----------



## ajayritik (May 11, 2013)

I'm going nuts trying to take back up of my SMS from my LG Optimus Net to Galaxy Note 2. Have tried SMS Backup+, Wonder go share, sms back up etc. none of these are letting me restore the sms back onto my Galaxy note 2.


----------



## theterminator (May 12, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I'm going nuts trying to take back up of my SMS from my LG Optimus Net to Galaxy Note 2. Have tried SMS Backup+, Wonder go share, sms back up etc. none of these are letting me restore the sms back onto my Galaxy note 2.



SMS Backup & Restore does that pretty easily on my Galaxy Y.

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.riteshsahu.SMSBackupRestore&feature=search_result


----------



## rider (May 12, 2013)

@pratyush997 Motorola X is imaginary phone.


[Youtube]ZWKl-FeUApA[/Youtube]


----------



## pratyush997 (May 12, 2013)

^ saw that video,  Google abandoned that.


----------



## shreymittal (May 12, 2013)

^^No Offence but seriously I hate that guy. I feel like punching him so hard after that he wont utter a word from his mouth.


----------



## rider (May 12, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> ^^No Offence but seriously I hate that guy. I feel like punching him so hard after that he wont utter a word from his mouth.



hahaha that's racist dude. LOL 



pratyush997 said:


> ^ saw that video,  Google abandoned that.



All because of Sir Ravindra Jadeja.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 12, 2013)

@rider check this out 

*m.techcrunch.com/2013/05/10/myster...-the-fcc-looks-just-like-early-x-phone-leaks/


----------



## ajayritik (May 13, 2013)

theterminator said:


> SMS Backup & Restore does that pretty easily on my Galaxy Y.
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.riteshsahu.SMSBackupRestore&feature=search_result



It's not letting me restore. It's giving me an error while restoring.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 13, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> @rider check this out
> Content Not Found



its "content not found" for me



ajayritik said:


> It's not letting me restore. It's giving me an error while restoring.



what error ??

did you do something with the xml file ??


----------



## pratyush997 (May 13, 2013)

^ fixed it.


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (May 13, 2013)

Helo guys i need your help.

While trying to flash a custom rom by CWM i got an error and d flashing process failed.
Now when i rebooted my Neo V its stuck at Sony logo and nothing seems to happens aftr that.
Can this be repaired?

This is the ROM i had used
[ROM][Neo][JB] SUPER JELLY BEAN 4.0 Just PERFECT [4.1.2][21/4/2013] - xda-developers


----------



## R2K (May 13, 2013)

^^
You have to flash the STOCK .FTF file with flashtool.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2013)

ajayritik;1901819[B said:
			
		

> ]I need that kind of app in my LG right so that I can take backup and restore in my Note 2[/B]. From what you saying in the bolded text looks like *you are referring to transferring from high end to low end phone.*


Nope...not high end to low end....
from nokia 5233 --> HTC One V (low end to high end) but that doesn't matter.
even Nokia Symbian OS has inbuilt transfer utitlity..I don't know why LG is not giving such tool for free...

and If u transfer any backup to a phone...all its content will be overwritten.


----------



## ariftwister (May 13, 2013)

StrYker_BLACK_E said:


> Helo guys i need your help.
> 
> While trying to flash a custom rom by CWM i got an error and d flashing process failed.
> Now when i rebooted my Neo V its stuck at Sony logo and nothing seems to happens aftr that.
> ...



Did you flash the correct kernal with flashtool??


----------



## pratyush997 (May 14, 2013)

@Rider 
Motorola XT1058 (X Phone) shows up in GFX Benchmarks


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2013)

My Google Play store got updated yesterday (Moto Atrix 2 on JB 4.1.2 )


----------



## TheSloth (May 14, 2013)

Is it safe to update apps on Gingerbread? I have Sony LWW. I am not sure to update anymore cause all the apps now supports JB or ICS very well, Don't know how they will act in my 2.3.4 GingerB. And I palnned to not to update my LWW to ICS as I heard there are lot of problem after successfully installing the ROM


----------



## ajayritik (May 14, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Nope...not high end to low end....
> from nokia 5233 --> HTC One V (low end to high end) but that doesn't matter.
> even Nokia Symbian OS has inbuilt transfer utitlity..I don't know why LG is not giving such tool for free...
> 
> and If u transfer any backup to a phone...all its content will be overwritten.



So you are saying using any of the app available I can't retain my existing SMS on my Note2? It's bit confusing yaar.
I just want my old SMS to be transferred from LG Optimus Net to Note2 without the existing SMS in Note2 getting effected.
When I try to do this back up restore using Wonder go it says the existing data in Note2 will get replaced so do you want to take back up?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2013)

Google I/O is less than 24 hours away. Waiting for their announcements. Hopefully a new version of Android will come(and I can update  )


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> So you are saying using any of the app available I can't retain my existing SMS on my Note2? It's bit confusing yaar.
> I just want my old SMS to be transferred from LG Optimus Net to Note2 without the existing SMS in Note2 getting effected.
> *When I try to do this back up restore using Wonder go it says the existing data in Note2 will get replaced so do you want to take back up*?



Exactly that's what I try to convey,backup will be replaced.so u can't make stack of backup1 + backup2...


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Hopefully a new version of Android will come(and I can update will be forced to update my phone  )



fixed


----------



## ajayritik (May 14, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Exactly that's what I try to convey,backup will be replaced.so u can't make stack of backup1 + backup2...


So what's the solution for my problem.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> So what's the solution for my problem.



look for backup application which combines or appends backups


----------



## ariftwister (May 14, 2013)

Is there any application for sending flash sms (like in old Nokia mobiles) ?


----------



## noob (May 14, 2013)

Google I/O tomorrow. So excited.


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2013)

noob said:


> Google I/O tomorrow. So excited.



Can You please post the timing in IST


----------



## ajayritik (May 14, 2013)

Guys when I go to *Google Play* and Select *My Apps *and under that there are two tabs, *Installed* and *All*.
Under *All *there is something called Indian S** Stories not sure which great soul had got this installed on my mobile or how did this come. 
How can I get this removed from here? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 14, 2013)

^^ LOL. 
I think it can be removed of you are on latest build of play store 
Edited.


----------



## shreymittal (May 14, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys when I go to *Google Play* and Select *My Apps *and under that there are two tabs, *Installed* and *All*.
> Under *All *there is something called Indian S** Stories not sure which great soul had got this installed on my mobile or how did this come.
> How can I get this removed from here? Any help will be appreciated.



LOL 
hota hai hota hai..!! You know what i mean 

Which version of Google play u have mine is 4.2
It can be removed 

1. Go to all tab

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/SC20130514-214050_zps74c73482.png

2. You will see a cross on RHS of that app 

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/SC20130514-214050_2_zps8e0d9385.png

3. select that and then click OK

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/SC20130514-214101_zpsa953c8a9.png


----------



## ajayritik (May 14, 2013)

^^ Thanks a million buddy! It worked. How could this have landed over here in the first place? Could someone would have installed it to come here?


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2013)

first off.. Why the hell does Google allow adult content in Google Play?


----------



## amjath (May 14, 2013)

RCuber said:


> first off.. Why the hell does Google allow adult content in Google Play?



I think u r asking this for the second time


----------



## shreymittal (May 14, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> ^^ Thanks a million buddy! It worked. How could this have landed over here in the first place? Could someone would have installed it to come here?



Must be installed recently 
AFAIK the apps are sorted by date and time the recent ones come first and the old ones comes last 




RCuber said:


> first off.. Why the hell does Google allow adult content in Google Play?



+1 to that


----------



## amjath (May 14, 2013)

BBM coming to android

BBM coming to Android this summer: BlackBerry


----------



## rider (May 15, 2013)

amjath said:


> BBM coming to android
> 
> BBM coming to Android this summer: BlackBerry



BBM now on Android phones. Does that mean even Android based phones will hang now?


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2013)

amjath said:


> I think u r asking this for the second time


yes, cause everyone uses the tablet at home. if Google is allowing adult content then they should give a filter atleast. Google Play is a piece of cr@p application when it come to suggesting/recommending apps. there is nothing like Family Friendly feature, every session and atleast one adult app in the top 10 list  . They just have Application Maturity based filtering, how hard would it be to categorize a app as 18+


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> yes, cause everyone uses the tablet at home. if Google is allowing adult content then they should give a filter atleast. Google Play is a piece of cr@p application when it come to suggesting/recommending apps. there is nothing like Family Friendly feature, every session and atleast one adult app in the top 10 list  . They just have Application Maturity based filtering, how hard would it be to categorize a app as 18+


I think they got filter stuff.


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Must be installed recently
> AFAIK the apps are sorted by date and time the recent ones come first and the old ones comes last



yup. has to be a recent install.



RCuber said:


> first off.. Why the hell does Google allow adult content in Google Play?



it has content filter and one can lock this in settings of Google Play with pin code. i think it is country based. if some country/state has a law that doesn't allow adult content then Play store won't show it.


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> I think they got filter stuff.
> 
> View attachment 10533
> 
> ...





> They just have Application Maturity based filtering


that's what I said in my post.. maturity doesn't indicate if its a adult app or not.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> fixed


Oh well 


ariftwister said:


> Is there any application for sending flash sms (like in old Nokia mobiles) ?


We could send Flash based SMS from a Nokia? I didn't know.


RCuber said:


> first off.. Why the hell does Google allow adult content in Google Play?


+1
They should hide these from general public and show only if one particularly searches.


amjath said:


> BBM coming to android
> 
> BBM coming to Android this summer: BlackBerry


A few years too late I'd say.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

New Play Store build 

Google Play Updated to Version 4.1.6, Brings Sporty Looking Home Buttons – Droid Life


----------



## rider (May 15, 2013)

I truly love google.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

^ Grab the apk becuase if you wait for OTA update, it will take few weeks


----------



## rider (May 15, 2013)

Done.  Thanks


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

rider said:


> Done.  Thanks


Yours Welcome


----------



## arijitsinha (May 15, 2013)

Free Tapatalk 

Amazon.com: Tapatalk Forum Reader: Appstore for Android


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> New Play Store build
> 
> Google Play Updated to Version 4.1.6, Brings Sporty Looking Home Buttons – Droid Life


Found something new in it. 
*www.imgur.com/Ll6f0Wg.png

*www.imgur.com/Ifxt4eb.png


----------



## ajayritik (May 15, 2013)

So guys will I be able to find an app which will help me restore my previous SMS to new Phone which has existing SMS without replacing them?


----------



## nikufellow (May 15, 2013)

How to backup playlists from stock Samsung app


----------



## noob (May 15, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> So guys will I be able to find an app which will help me restore my previous SMS to new Phone which has existing SMS without replacing them?



SMS Backup+



theserpent said:


> Can You please post the timing in IST



9:30 PM IST today.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

Android 4.3 confirmed by Google developer website | The Verge

FOLks


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 19, 2013)

any way to take screenshot of lenovo A60+ without all that SDK stuff ??
i mean any app ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2013)

^^ you'll need to root your mobile and install shootme (no longer available at google play)


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> any way to take screenshot of lenovo A60+ without all that SDK stuff ??
> i mean any app ?



Power button+Volume?


----------



## ariftwister (May 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Power button+Volume?



Power button + volume down only works from android 4.0 + (though in Samsung it is power button + Home)


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 19, 2013)

sam said:


> ^^ you'll need to root your mobile and install shootme (no longer available at google play)





wont root it..



@serpent : tried that nothing happened
anyways..
thanks..


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

i urgently need an app which can limit the 2g data usage to just the whats app for my NONrooted lenovo a60+

anybody can help..
thanks in advance..


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

If you have ics+ , there is an inbuilt restrict background data option. Go to settings > usage(or something similar)> check limit data>set the limit, youre good to go...


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

sorry.. but no ics..
still on 2.3.6 

found this : 

mobiwol

is this ok ??
anybody used it ??


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

Try it


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2013)

@mastercool8695, try some apps that act as firewall. they can be used to restrict access (and that means limit data) to any specific app.



nickaustin said:


> If you have ics+ , there is an inbuilt restrict background data option. Go to settings > usage(or something similar)> check limit data>set the limit, youre good to go...



he is asking for restricting the data usage of whatsapp. not the whole mobile.

*EDIT*: too late. nice find nick


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

sam said:


> he is asking for restricting the data usage of whatsapp. not the whole mobile.



Bro! Ics also has an option to restrict data of a specific app.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

sam said:


> @mastercool8695, try some apps that act as firewall. they can be used to restrict access (and that means limit data) to any specific app.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry for the bad english, that you couldn't get what i was actually saying, i want to restrict all data and only enable data for whats app .. (got the 500 mb plan on TD  want to use it till end of the month 

will be online again after 15 mins..
installing avira trial


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> sorry for the bad english, that you couldn't get what i was actually saying, i want to restrict all data and only enable data for whats app .. (got the 500 mb plan on TD  want to use it till end of the month
> 
> will be online again after 15 mins..
> installing avira trial



Even if you install a firewall, you would've to restrict data of all the apps exept whatsapp which can be tiresome, my tip: only use apps that you need on internet, disable auto sync/background sync, email notifications, for browsing use opera beta ( saved me around 84% of data)


----------



## ariftwister (May 21, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> Even if you install a firewall, you would've to restrict data of all the apps exept whatsapp which can be tiresome, my tip: only use apps that you need on internet, disable auto sync/background sync, email notifications, for browsing use opera beta ( saved me around 84% of data)



+ 1 for opera..

 It saved lot of data for me..btw I'm using opera Mini, what's the difference between opera Mini and opera beta?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

opera mini is the scaled down version of opera browser with less functionalities..

i have to set those only once.. that i can manage..

if i disable background sync, whatsapp wont work well.


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> + 1 for opera..
> 
> It saved lot of data for me..btw I'm using opera Mini, what's the difference between opera Mini and opera beta?



Opera beta is faster, has a new ui, and has a latest news screen, but its still in beta so has some bugs like random freeze but its very rare, overall its a good browser, oh and it cant handle heavy sites so i use default htc browser  as a substitute,


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> Opera beta is faster, has a new ui, and has a latest news screen, but its still in beta so has some bugs like random freeze but its very rare, overall its a good browser, oh and it cant handle heavy sites so i use default htc browser  as a substitute,



beta is based on webkit engine and will replace the long running opera mobile i guess. and it doesn't compress (like opera mini) to reduce charges or does it?


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

sam said:


> beta is based on webkit engine and will replace the long running opera mobile i guess. and it doesn't compress (like opera mini) to reduce charges or does it?



It does, as a matter of fact a bit more than mini..

Giving me a consistant 84% saving on data, sometimes i doubt it 

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/05/22/egydy8ev.jpg


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 21, 2013)

^^ charge your phone


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

^ yeah, charging now.


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> It does, as a matter of fact a bit more than mini..
> 
> Giving me a consistant 84% saving on data, sometimes i doubt it
> 
> ...



OMG. how come i missed this. i tried the first public beta and there was no such option. gonna try now. thanks


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

sam said:


> OMG. how come i missed this. i tried the first public beta and there was no such option. gonna try now. thanks



Anytime.


----------



## bhushan2k (May 22, 2013)

sam said:


> OMG. how come i missed this. i tried the first public beta and there was no such option. gonna try now. thanks



It was there in public beta too.. 

I found previous Presto engine based opera mobile was bit faster in loading pages than this webkit based..also there is no zoom option in settings..on the positive note, touch interface is much better now..screen stays stable when u tap n hold to select text or to open that link to next tab unlike previous opera..I wasn't able to do it in previous opera version..tapping n holding on link experience was hell..



nickaustin said:


> Giving me a consistant 84% saving on data, sometimes i doubt it



Me too  I mean..how is it possible.. They do 7zip lzma2 ultra compression or what..lol


----------



## .jRay. (May 22, 2013)

bhushan2k said:


> Me too  I mean..how is it possible.. They do 7zip lzma2 ultra compression or what..lol



Yeah man, sometimes i wonder whether its legit... Then i go check the usage and its actually legit..


----------



## Zangetsu (May 22, 2013)

@sam: yes Opera does compress a lot & saves bandwidth charges so it it not restricted to Opera mini only.
any other browser which saves data like Opera?


----------



## ariftwister (May 22, 2013)

I still feel opera Mini is faster than opera beta.. Or is it only me feeling like that?
Btw opera saved me lot of data


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2013)

Anyone tried the new Opera Mini? Webkit-based and truly fantastic, a big Chrome rival.


----------



## ariftwister (May 23, 2013)

Krow said:


> Anyone tried the new Opera Mini? Webkit-based and truly fantastic, a big Chrome rival.



It's UI is nice but where is the save page button?


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2013)

Woah! So Opera Mini saves so much bandtwith pretty cool


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2013)

I think you guys are talking of Opera Mobile. Opera Mini hasn't been updated for a month now 

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opera.mini.android&hl=en


----------



## ariftwister (May 24, 2013)

Opera Mini is unchanged, opera browser is updated with New engine


----------



## pratyush997 (May 24, 2013)

Nexus 4 running Android 4.3 reveals new camera controls | Pocketnow


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 25, 2013)

Want to move away from the stock android browser..which one is recommended??Pls help


----------



## pratyush997 (May 25, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Want to move away from the stock android browser..which one is recommended??Pls help


Chrome or Opera


----------



## amjath (May 25, 2013)

^ Dolphin


----------



## shreymittal (May 25, 2013)

+1 for Dolphin.


----------



## ariftwister (May 25, 2013)

+1 for dolphin
But if you wanna minimize data usage use opera..


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 25, 2013)

ok but i heard dolphin doesn't support flash..any truth to that..also whats the difference between  opera mini and opera browser


----------



## shreymittal (May 25, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> ok but i heard dolphin doesn't support flash..any truth to that..also whats the difference between  opera mini and opera browser



Your first ans is in the pic bro


----------



## amjath (May 25, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> ok but i heard dolphin doesn't support flash..any truth to that..also whats the difference between  opera mini and opera browser



Yes, but flash is dead



shreymittal said:


> Your first ans is in the pic bro



flash player is not supported for android 4.1 and above and dolphin too


----------



## ariftwister (May 25, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> whats the difference between  opera mini and opera browser



Opera mini WAS the lite version of old opera browser
New Opera browser uses WebKit engine
Opera mini uses its own engine (AFAIK)


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone...


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2013)

Google to Launch Low-
Cost Android Smartphones
[WSJ]

now it makes perfect sense why more mobiles were spotted running Android 4.3


----------



## theserpent (May 25, 2013)

^ Again not for India :/


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ Again not for India :/



the budget Androids may reach here before Nexus4 refresh.


----------



## Terabyte (May 27, 2013)

*Floating Notifications* is a cool app which simply displays notifications as Chatheads-like bubbles for all apps...
So no need to get to your notification drawer to view your notifications, simply click on the bubble to view your notification and continue with your current app/video etc 
The app is still in Alpha stage but I have found it to be more than stable for daily use 
For more details heck the OP of the following thread -> [APP]Floating Notifications - Alpha 3 - 26/05 - xda-developers

Cheers!


----------



## amjath (May 27, 2013)

Tapatalk 4 preview out of download and its awesome


----------



## pratyush997 (May 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> Tapatalk 4 preview out of download and its awesome


Yeah


----------



## rider (May 27, 2013)

Using Tapatalk 4. It's fast and beautiful now.


----------



## Krow (May 27, 2013)

It hasn't arrived on Play Store yet.


----------



## coderunknown (May 27, 2013)

Krow said:


> It hasn't arrived on Play Store yet.



tapatalk betas are never released in Android Play because it is free unlike the full version which is paid. xda forum should have the app.


----------



## .jRay. (May 27, 2013)

Awesome! V4 is awesome


----------



## noob (May 27, 2013)

Brace yourself, new Gmail UI is coming this thursday.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 27, 2013)

sam said:


> tapatalk betas are never released in Android Play because it is free unlike the full version which is paid. xda forum should have the app.


There is an exception :- *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tapatalk.tapatalk4


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2013)

^^ I didn't have space left on my O1 to install Tapatalk 4, but excitement here, caused me to attempt cleanup and install the app. 
Will see just how great it is.


----------



## coderunknown (May 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> There is an exception :- *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tapatalk.tapatalk4



so basically we are getting the app for free? i am sure there will be some kind of timer that will restrict the use when the final version comes.

TFS


----------



## pratyush997 (May 27, 2013)

sam said:


> so basically we are getting the app for free? i am sure there will be some kind of timer that will restrict the use when the final version comes.
> 
> TFS


Yeah,  even I think so. 
Tapatalk 4.0.2 beta was only for vip.
So they can block all requests made by these beta

-------------

Android 4.3, new Nexus device hinted at by alleged Gmail redesign screenshots?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

*Ne Play Store is up*

Download: Latest Google Play Store 4.1.10


----------



## aila (May 30, 2013)

i have got a new 8GB class4 microSDHC card for my huawei ascend y300 android fone. please tell em how to go about it? do i need to partition the card ?


----------



## ajayritik (May 30, 2013)

Guys still stuck with importing my SMS from LG Optimus net to Galaxy Note2.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

Clear Inbox ^^


----------



## bhushan2k (May 30, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys still stuck with importing my SMS from LG Optimus net to Galaxy Note2.



Why what happened? How u doing it?


----------



## ajayritik (May 30, 2013)

When I backup and do restore using SMS Back up + I'm getting the following message:
xo authorization error please make sure you enabled IMAP in your GMail account settings


----------



## amjath (May 30, 2013)

^ so enable imap for ur gmail account
*support.google.com/mail/troubleshooter/1668960?hl=en


----------



## ajayritik (May 31, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ so enable imap for ur gmail account
> *support.google.com/mail/troubleshooter/1668960?hl=en


After fixing the problem as suggested by you. Did do the backup but at the end of the backup getting an I/O Error.


----------



## aila (Jun 4, 2013)

guys i have a query...i want to play real racing 3 on my android device but i dont wanna activate 3g/wifi on my fone. how can i download the full apk on my laptop internet and then transfer to my device. any sites which provide the full apk not a part of it? any help will be appreciated


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 4, 2013)

aila said:


> guys i have a query...i want to play real racing 3 on my android device but i dont wanna activate 3g/wifi on my fone. how can i download the full apk on my laptop internet and then transfer to my device. any sites which provide the full apk not a part of it? any help will be appreciated


Check it out here


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 5, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Check it out here


Man,  you rock. 
Thanks


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 5, 2013)

Yesterday I was fidgeting with Whatsapp's settings page and changed the notification light colour. After that the LED indicator in my S3 does not work. Though it does work while booting up(thereby ruling out any hardware fault). I checked in the settings page and LED indicator is enabled. I reverted back the setting in whatsapp, but still it doesn't work. Any suggestion, other than a factory reset?
Btw am on stock ROM as of now.



pratyush997 said:


> Man,  you rock.
> Thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Yesterday I was fidgeting with Whatsapp's settings page and changed the notification light colour. After that the LED indicator in my S3 does not work. Though it does work while booting up(thereby ruling out any hardware fault). I checked in the settings page and LED indicator is enabled. I reverted back the setting in whatsapp, but still it doesn't work. Any suggestion, other than a factory reset?
> Btw am on stock ROM as of now.



have you tried clearing whatsapp's cache?

PS: you may lose some data.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 5, 2013)

sam said:


> have you tried clearing whatsapp's cache?
> 
> PS: you may lose some data.


Thanks a lot, that worked.


----------



## R2K (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone here use APK Downloader Chrome extension ? Is it safe? My wifi is messed up and I'm looking for a reliable way to download apps from google play.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 5, 2013)

R2K said:


> Does anyone here use APK Downloader Chrome extension ? Is it safe? My wifi is messed up and I'm looking for a reliable way to download apps from google play.


instead use APK leecher...I have stopped using APK Downloader chrome extension bcoz it stopped working after some time.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Yesterday I was fidgeting with Whatsapp's settings page and changed the notification light colour. After that the LED indicator in my S3 does not work. Though it does work while booting up(thereby ruling out any hardware fault). I checked in the settings page and LED indicator is enabled. I reverted back the setting in whatsapp, but still it doesn't work. Any suggestion, other than a factory reset?
> Btw am on stock ROM as of now.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.



Same here 



sam said:


> have you tried clearing whatsapp's cache?
> 
> PS: you may lose some data.



My whatsapp doesn't have any cache


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> My whatsapp doesn't have any cache


Try re-installing it.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Try re-installing it.



Ok,Some times it works sometimes it doesnt  Weird


----------



## braindead (Jun 7, 2013)

R2K said:


> Does anyone here use APK Downloader Chrome extension ? Is it safe? My wifi is messed up and I'm looking for a reliable way to download apps from google play.



I do  to be safe i created a new account. Working very well on mine.


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2013)

What is the name of that chinese tablet company that starts with the name something like wicki... or wiki something?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2013)

wickedleak


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2013)

sam said:


> wickedleak



Yea, that one. Thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2013)

rider said:


> Yea, that one. Thanks


wammy


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 9, 2013)

sam said:


> wickedleak



Lol..they copied name from wikileaks or what


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 9, 2013)

theserpent said:


> My whatsapp doesn't have any cache



I guess he meant clear data..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 10, 2013)

sam said:


> wickedleak



are they reliable ??
and no warranty in India, is it ???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2013)

hey guys I installed Bluestack but it is showing application error popup & also flickering a lot..whats the problem?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> hey guys I installed Bluestack but it is showing application error popup & also flickering a lot..whats the problem?


Try AndroVM
Link in my Sigi


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey tell me the name of app that slients the phone when you flip it. Thanks.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 10, 2013)

rider said:


> Hey tell me the name of app that slients the phone when you flip it. Thanks.


Flip - Silent and Flip to Mute.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2013)

rider said:


> Hey tell me the name of app that slients the phone when you flip it. Thanks.



that is default functionality in sensor phones



pratyush997 said:


> Try AndroVM
> Link in my Sigi



thanks is it better than bluestack..I also know about youwave but it doesn't run apps/games based on ARM


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> that is default functionality in sensor phones



Not in Nexus 4.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 11, 2013)

Sometimes on the notification area on the top right corner I get a blinking eye. What is this supposed to be?
This may sound a strange question but if we switch off the phone and charge does it charge faster as compared to having it on and charging?


----------



## rider (Jun 11, 2013)

OMG! Check out this guys. Paranoid Android team open-sources its 'Halo' multitasking feature | Android Central


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 11, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Sometimes on the notification area on the top right corner I get a blinking eye. What is this supposed to be?
> This may sound a strange question but if we switch off the phone and charge does it charge faster as compared to having it on and charging?


1. If you are on the galaxy s3/4 or the note 2, that is the smart stay icon. It will keep the screen on if it detects your eye looking at the screen.
2. Perhaps yes, since there is nothing that is using the battery. Still its a guess from my side.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> hey guys I installed Bluestack but it is showing application error popup & also flickering a lot..whats the problem?



ok...the problem is solved after a reboot


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> that is default functionality in sensor phones
> 
> 
> 
> thanks is it better than bluestack..I also know about youwave but it doesn't run apps/games based on ARM




AndroVm is definitely better than bluestacks.. ,IMO..


----------



## amjath (Jun 11, 2013)

rider said:


> OMG! Check out this guys. Paranoid Android team open-sources its 'Halo' multitasking feature | Android Central



Awesome TFS


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 11, 2013)

They should patent HALO ASAP before Apple steals it


----------



## rider (Jun 11, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> They should patent HALO ASAP before Apple steals it



I want to put Paranoid in my stock Nexus 4. Tell me steps where to start what to do?


----------



## amjath (Jun 11, 2013)

rider said:


> I want to put Paranoid in my stock Nexus 4. Tell me steps where to start what to do?



[AOSPA 4.2.2 JDQ39] PARANOIDANDROID 3.60 (Jun11) | HALO GOES OPEN SOURCE - xda-developers


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 11, 2013)

rider said:


> I want to put Paranoid in my stock Nexus 4. Tell me steps where to start what to do?


Err? PA is a ROM and Stock (AOSP) is a ROM. 
Do you mean you want to move to PA?


----------



## rider (Jun 11, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Err? PA is a ROM and Stock (AOSP) is a ROM.
> Do you mean you want to move to PA?



So stock ROM is called AOSP. I want to shift to PA. What are the advantages and disadvantages?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 11, 2013)

rider said:


> So stock ROM is called AOSP. I want to shift to PA. What are the advantages and disadvantages?


Yup, Android open source project or AOSP. Well you can check or features on their site.
I live PACman.
It got Brest of 3 worlds.
Pa + AOKP +Cm


----------



## rider (Jun 11, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Yup, Android open source project or AOSP. Well you can check or features on their site.
> I live PACman.
> It got Brest of 3 worlds.
> Pa + AOKP +Cm



What are the basic use of these custom ROMs? What should do first to get PA?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 11, 2013)

rider said:


> What are the basic use of these custom ROMs? What should do first to get PA?


These ROMs generally have better customization features and may boost battery life and performance. Be sure to try out Franco kernel.
After you flash pa, you will need to flash gapps 

Find a thread on XDA about the same


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 12, 2013)

I always wanted to try Paranoid rom, but fear bricking the phone.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 13, 2013)

Guys using Android drip app I got news that there is latest update available for Galaxy Note2. Could this be only for people in US?
Also which is the best cricket game out there in the Android Play Market?


----------



## tech0freak0 (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't have wifi...
is there way, first download app from play store to pc...
then transfer on my galaxy grand via usb..?

I don't want use my data plan on heavy apps...

On apple ipod ....i use this method...
first download apps via itunes on pc and then sync it on my ipod via connecting to usb..

is there method to do same for android?

thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2013)

^^

You have to download APKs from 3rd party websites and copy paste them to the phone & install via file manager. When an update is released download new APKs and install.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Jun 15, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^
> 
> You have to download APKs from 3rd party websites and copy paste them to the phone & install via file manager. When an update is released download new APKs and install.



^^ i already know this..........

Is there is way to download apk from play store?
can make work pc internet on my phone....connecting via usb?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> Is there is way to download apk from play store?


There was a way previously. An app which used to allow that. But that was banned. And any other ways to download apk directly from play store will be illegal.


tech0freak0 said:


> can make work pc internet on my phone....connecting via usb?


That's called reverse thethering. First try the PC suite that must have come along with your phone. Else try these article: 
How to Connect Your Android to Your PC’s Internet Connection Over USB
Share PC Internet Connection With Your Android Phone - Techfreeks.com


----------



## p!e (Jun 16, 2013)

CPUZ now available on Android. 
CPU-Z arrives on Android - GSMArena Blog


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 16, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Also which is the best cricket game out there in the Android Play Market?



Guys?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2013)

p!e said:


> CPUZ now available on Android.
> CPU-Z arrives on Android - GSMArena Blog



thanks for the info...really handy tool


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys... Is there any way to hide the data usage found on the main android settings (4.0+)
Or Reset the data usage?  
Please help buddies


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 25, 2013)

Guys is there any app to track  our daily activities? Something like diary but which has the times listed. Google calendar?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 27, 2013)

Got cam app from GE devices to work. Pretty simple lol.
Missing some lib files though.
Grab apk from here :- Gallery2.apk 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ujpvHWoqQds/UcvopUTklWI/AAAAAAAACjA/2q-uDla0sWY/w411-h685-no/13+-+1


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 27, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys is there any app to track  our daily activities? Something like diary but which has the times listed. Google calendar?



Guys?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 27, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys?



Use the calendar. Works for me


----------



## amjath (Jun 27, 2013)

Updated stock Android camera app anyone??!! which is found in Nexus edition of HTC 1 and s4
Disponibile l’applicazione fotocamera (e Galleria) di One/S4 Google Edition per tutti!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 28, 2013)

amjath said:


> Updated stock Android camera app anyone??!! which is found in Nexus edition of HTC 1 and s4
> Disponibile l’applicazione fotocamera (e Galleria) di One/S4 Google Edition per tutti!


Check prev page last post


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 28, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Use the calendar. Works for me


You mean Google Calendar?


----------



## nikufellow (Jun 29, 2013)

Recently I've been noticing a very strange issue with playstore - Even on high speed data connections or wifi when i install an app or try to update an existing one from play there is a long delay (of like 3-4 hours on some occasions) before the the actual download begins - the progress bar keeps showing 'downloading' in an endless loop and there is no notification either. Seems like some sort of glitch but is irritating - any idea how to resolve


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 29, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Recently I've been noticing a very strange issue with playstore - Even on high speed data connections or wifi when i install an app or try to update an existing one from play there is a long delay (of like 3-4 hours on some occasions) before the the actual download begins - the progress bar keeps showing 'downloading' in an endless loop and there is no notification either. Seems like some sort of glitch but is irritating - any idea how to resolve



cancel the download and retry. this is a problem i been facing since a long time. or you can simply force close play store service and try again.


----------



## amjath (Jun 30, 2013)

or restart ur phone


----------



## nikufellow (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks @sam stopping the service and starting it again did the trick but the relief was short lived its happening again now - tried clearing data for play still no luck. Thinking of doing a factory reset if this persists


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 30, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Recently I've been noticing a very strange issue with playstore - Even on high speed data connections or wifi when i install an app or try to update an existing one from play there is a long delay (of like 3-4 hours on some occasions) before the the actual download begins - the progress bar keeps showing 'downloading' in an endless loop and there is no notification either. Seems like some sort of glitch but is irritating - any idea how to resolve



I too face the same problem at my home's WiFi(internet is bad here), for me, its just that the download never starts, stays at downloading........

But it works fine, once I'm out of Port Blair, in my college WiFi & net pack there


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Thanks @sam stopping the service and starting it again did the trick but the relief was short lived its happening again now - tried clearing data for play still no luck. Thinking of doing a factory reset if this persists



reset won't help. i have flashed almost 50+ custom rom (with complete data wipe) and i still face this problem. you can check if a new Play Store update has arrived (just google for new playstore update) as store will first download the update then download any app you are trying to download.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2013)

*Q: Are gapps link given in custom ROM threads belongs to that ROM only?can I use the same on any other ROM?*


----------



## RCuber (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone with Atrix 2 updated to JB 4.2.2?


----------



## quagmire (Jul 3, 2013)

Beat this Snapdragon 800:  Mysterious device running Intel's Bay Trail crushes the competition in AnTuTu - GSMArena Blog



Spoiler



*cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/13/07/mystery-bay-trail-benchmark-antutu/gsmarena_001.jpg


----------



## LegendKiller (Jul 3, 2013)

no further updates for htc one-s as per gsmarena's website. Just bought the phone 8 months back and had just 2 updates of which one was stability fix. disappointed. HTC France: No Android 4.2 Jelly Bean or Sense 5 for One S - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2013)

this is gonna be Fun

QWOP makes its way to Android devices


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *Q: Are gapps link given in custom ROM threads belongs to that ROM only?can I use the same on any other ROM?*



I had the same doubt, You can use any gapps on any ROM. But make sure the android version is same.( don't use 4.2 gapps on 4.1 ROM)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I had the same doubt, You can use any gapps on any ROM. But make sure the android version is same.( don't use 4.2 gapps on 4.1 ROM)



thanx for clarification...


----------



## Renny (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm using the latest Nova launcher prime, I'm able to have scroll indicator for the dock and home screen but not for the app drawer.

Any way to have a scroll indicator for the app drawer?


----------



## quagmire (Jul 10, 2013)

Google Maps Update:

Official Blog: A new Google Maps app for smartphones and tablets


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2013)

guys do u get a weird coloured screen on starting ninjump deluxe?


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 12, 2013)

I could not find latest version of adfree android. Even in play store its not present.
Anyone have link for latest version?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I could not find latest version of adfree android. Even in play store its not present.
> Anyone have link for latest version?



How about Adaway???
AdAway | sufficiently secure


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 13, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> How about Adaway???
> AdAway | sufficiently secure



Thanks for the link bro, it says adaway was removed from play store for violation of some rule.!! So I assume adfree was also removed for the same reason.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Thanks for the link bro, it says adaway was removed from play store for violation of some rule.!! So I assume adfree was also removed for the same reason.



Yeah, I think it was because Ads helped in Google's revenue and profit making, and so with these programs their profit took a 0.01% cut and they were not happy about it!!! 
Here's an official explanation though:
Google takes harsh stance against ad-blocking apps, removes them from Play Store


----------



## vipul619 (Jul 13, 2013)

Adfree can also be downloaded as an apk.
They have a site hosted too after Google kicked em off the play store.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 13, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> Adfree can also be downloaded as an apk.
> They have a site hosted too after Google kicked em off the play store.



Can you give me link? I searched in F-Droid but I could not find it. Some websites have older version which no longer works


----------



## vipul619 (Jul 13, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Can you give me link? I searched in F-Droid but I could not find it. Some websites have older version which no longer works



*adfree.bigtincan.com/

Wasn't talking about other warez blogs or sites. Adfree's own legit site!


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 13, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> *adfree.bigtincan.com/
> 
> Wasn't talking about other warez blogs or sites. Adfree's own legit site!



:thumbup::thumbup: really helpful..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2013)

*Q: Is it possible to flash the boot from the android itself & not using PC?*


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 15, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *Q: Is it possible to flash the boot from the android itself & not using PC?*



It depends on what brand are you using. In Sony, you need flashtool(pc) to flash boot. But in Samsung,lg the boot can be flashed through cwm(phone) itself. Though I have no idea about other brands.


----------



## rider (Jul 16, 2013)

*URGENT* Whenever I connect Nexus 4. It does not connect and shows USB device not recognized on windows 8. By the way MTP is on as always.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2013)

rider said:


> *URGENT* Whenever I connect Nexus 4. It does not connect and shows USB device not recognized on windows 8. By the way MTP is on as always.



what u see in device manager? uninstall from there and reconnect it, it should start working.


----------



## rider (Jul 16, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what u see in device manager? uninstall from there and reconnect it, it should start working.



Unistalled all the USB drives and then restated the computer. No difference, still the same problem. 

*img35.imageshack.us/img35/6060/x4qx.jpg


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 16, 2013)

rider said:


> *URGENT* Whenever I connect Nexus 4. It does not connect and shows USB device not recognized on windows 8. By the way MTP is on as always.



Is it atleast charging?


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 16, 2013)

Guys does anyone have any suggestions on a good app apart from google calendar which I can use to track what I'm doing each hour of the day?


----------



## rider (Jul 17, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Is it atleast charging?



No, it is not charging. Please help.


----------



## amjath (Jul 17, 2013)

rider said:


> No, it is not charging. Please help.



Is ur charger working?? Try connecting it to other USB ports


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 17, 2013)

rider said:


> No, it is not charging. Please help.



Then the usb wire may be damaged, try connecting with different wire


----------



## rider (Jul 18, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Then the usb wire may be damaged, try connecting with different wire



Thanks ariftwister! The wire has fault. You're absolutely correct.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 18, 2013)

rider said:


> Thanks ariftwister! The wire has fault. You're absolutely correct.



Same incident happened with me too...


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 18, 2013)

Is Optimus G Pro available in indian market? What is the difference between Optimus G Pro 985 and 988?


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 19, 2013)

Guys any idea what's the charge time for Galaxy Note2?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 19, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any idea what's the charge time for Galaxy Note2?


Around 2.5 hours. It has a humongous battery.
Anything slower than that, replace your data cable. S3 and note 2 have known issues about the cable getting deteriorated over time.


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## ajayritik (Jul 19, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Around 2.5 hours. It has a humongous battery.
> Anything slower than that, replace your data cable. S3 and note 2 have known issues about the cable getting deteriorated over time.



Is it ok to use the charger of S2 to charge note2? Since I can't carry the charger to office I use the one I have at office of S2.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 19, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Is it ok to use the charger of S2 to charge note2? Since I can't carry the charger to office I use the one I have at office of S2.


Note 2's charger's output is 2A whereas S2's is 0.7A( Not sure about the exact value). So, it should be safe.
As long as the charger you use has lower output than 2A there is no risk. Though, charging would be slowed down considerably for lower output amp values.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Jul 21, 2013)

Is there way in android ...
that music player automatically fetch lyrics of playing song and display with song...
And later save for offline viewing....


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 22, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> Is there way in android ...
> that music player automatically fetch lyrics of playing song and display with song...
> And later save for offline viewing....



You can try Mini lyrics and ttpod. Both of the apps download lyrics from internet and display them.


----------



## amjath (Jul 22, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> Is there way in android ...
> that music player automatically fetch lyrics of playing song and display with song...
> And later save for offline viewing....



Also try Musixmatch, u can use it for lyrics only or as music player too


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2013)

which are music players (including default in OS) having "Shake to skip/shuffle feature"?


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> which are music players (including default in OS) having "Shake to skip/shuffle feature"?



Use jukefox. It has shake to shuffle.
Most of the music players have shake to play/pause or previous/next song feature only. The feature you are asking is not found in many music player


----------



## lordvader (Jul 23, 2013)

I got a Galaxy S4

Vonage app doesnt work on my  Bluetooth Headset

its like some work some dont

but it worked on iphone on my friends phone 

wondering how do i fix it


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 23, 2013)

Guys for the past couple of days having problem with my touch interface of Note2 especially when I try to end the call, the touch doesn't seem to work.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 23, 2013)

recommend a free,good,intuitive,user-friendly music player for my Ace.


----------



## amjath (Jul 23, 2013)

theterminator said:


> recommend a free,good,intuitive,user-friendly music player for my Ace.



 I recommend Apollo not available in play store but available in CyanogenMod. U can get this apk from here
[APP][2.3+] CyanogenMod Apollo - Music Player (Updated 19.06.13) - xda-developers


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2013)

theterminator said:


> recommend a free,good,intuitive,user-friendly music player for my Ace.


google play


----------



## Vyom (Jul 23, 2013)

theterminator said:


> recommend a free,good,intuitive,user-friendly music player for my Ace.



TTPod
Its no brainer. If you listen to english songs more than hindi, and if you have a knack for Karaoke.. this could be the best Music player you can ever have!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 23, 2013)

Finally upgraded to the Epinter's CM10.1 Alpha release of Jellybean 4.2.2 on my Atrix 4G.
After a long wait , the devs. at XDA have done a marvellous work by developing a working 3.x kernel for Atrix 4G. There was most likely no hope for a stable android 4.x on this device as Moto had cancelled update on this very much capable phone and was not even willing to release graphic driver , libs.

Looks like it's pretty close to stable , the only thing that doesn't work is fingerprint reader and a mediocre battery life(~24hrs).
I think this should also help for all those users having a Tegra2 chip based phone , like Optimus2x , etc.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 24, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys for the past couple of days having problem with my touch interface of Note2 especially when I try to end the call, the touch doesn't seem to work.


Guys?


----------



## theterminator (Jul 24, 2013)

^then how does the call end?


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 24, 2013)

Only if the person with whom I'm talking disconnect the call.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BQLtS9RCUAAIE4p.png:large


Finally got OTA via WiFi.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 27, 2013)

I heard Google was to announce another version of Nexus on 24 July.
So what happened?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 27, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I heard Google was to announce another version of Nexus on 24 July.
> So what happened?



this happened :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/176192-google-unveils-new-nexus-7-tablet.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2013)

POP 2 for Android & iOS released


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello Everyone ......

Have Problem In unlocking HTC Explorer Boot Loader 

I have arrived at this point HTCdev - Please Log In But further when i enter the command it says View attachment 11561. Did run command prompt as Admin. but on luck  
Please Help !!

Thanks In Advice ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2013)

^^u r using the unlock bin file sent from HTC?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes ..... it was mailed to me ........


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> Yes ..... it was mailed to me ........



then u can post the issue in xda or HTC forums..u will get same issue type there.
might be an issue with fastboot files...


----------



## Zaiest (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello, 
I just got a nexus 4 today. Updated it to 4.3 via ota. I'm in Mumbai and Google now shows Mumbai in some strange language. In settings I've set the language as English US. What's the fix for that? Also there are inbuilt keyboards for Korean and pinyin which I want to delete but can't find a way to. 
I'm an iPhone convert so keep the language easy please 
Thanks.View attachment 11622


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 5, 2013)

Go to settings>apps>all

Then go to the "Google Search" app and click "Clear data".
It should work fine after that.


----------



## Zaiest (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks! It worked.  Any suggestion for the Korean and pinyin keyboards?


----------



## Zaiest (Aug 5, 2013)

Edit: It's back to the same weird language.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello,

Thanks @Zangetsu for the advice i had taken it to xda n other sites screach net ... N found a link on how to root htc explorer It contained a zip with all the three file required to acquire the token I again went thought the process but with these files this time & found a different token this time than that was generated last time with the file that i had used again i attached the token to htc link & got mail with the tokenunlock file this time around it worked ... i was able to unlock bootloader & install recovery & Install super user from zip file.

I would now backup the stock rom to prevent any problem's if happened ... I was thinking of this guide *forums.techdiscussion.in/showthread.php/1441-How-to-backup-Original-Stock-ROM-on-Android-Phone Method 1 Which is easier the problem with it is in step 3 





> Turn off your phone and boot in Recovery Mode. For that press Home + Volume down + Power Key.


 the home button means the touch sensitive home key or not & after that it say 





> In the Recovery mode press Alt+B to run the Backup.


 Do not you have to connect your phone to pc with htc sync app. open or these is some other way. Also they have not included how would i install it back..

Any advice would be appreciated .... Case any thing am going to do is wrong ...

Thanks in advice


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2013)

^so u have unlocked the bootloader & rooted also...
now just flash the recovery with TWRP and then using TWRP take Nandroid backup.

have a look @ this thread for more info
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/151345-faq-android-customization-tips-tricks.html


----------



## Knight2A4 (Aug 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^so u have unlocked the bootloader & rooted also...
> now just flash the recovery with TWRP and then using TWRP take Nandroid backup.
> 
> have a look @ this thread for more info
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/151345-faq-android-customization-tips-tricks.html



Well thanks for the link its a long tread will get back once i have read n understood it... By the way i am aiming to get android 4.2 or higher installed on my device ..... If you can guess some rom that are most stable fir explorer it would be much appreciated


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 5, 2013)

Is it better to avoid buying android phones with just 4gb of rom (2gb usable) is one installs a lot of apps and games ? Because all android phones under 10k only have 4gb rom which seems very low.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 8, 2013)

1. Guys the audio players on my Note2 play the songs at very slow pace just like how old tape plays. This is in TTPod and Player Pro.
Any idea what could be causing this?
2. Also wanted to know if it matters if the songs are copied in the  phone memory or the External SD Card. 
3. Which is the best player to play FLAC songs?
4. How can I play 1080p Videos on my Phone? Do I need to convert them so that they play on my phone?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> 2. Also wanted to know if it matters if the songs are copied in the  phone memory or the External SD Card.
> 3. Which is the best player to play FLAC songs?
> 4. How can I play 1080p Videos on my Phone? Do I need to convert them so that they play on my phone?


Phone memory is faster than SD Card memory..so apps installed in phone memory loads faster
but copy songs/videos in SD Card only as for playing them it doesn't make any difference except for space u save

PowerAmp for FLAC playback
and MXPlayer for 1080p videos..no conversion needed


----------



## amjath (Aug 8, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> 1. Guys the audio players on my Note2 play the songs at very slow pace just like how old tape plays. This is in TTPod and Player Pro.
> Any idea what could be causing this?
> 2. Also wanted to know if it matters if the songs are copied in the  phone memory or the External SD Card.
> 3. Which is the best player to play FLAC songs?
> 4. How can I play 1080p Videos on my Phone? Do I need to convert them so that they play on my phone?



What class of memory card u using bro? For seamlessly play of audios and 1080p videos (no need to convert) u need at least class 6 sd card


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 8, 2013)

I am having a rooted Atrix 4g . But still getting error that device isn't rooted or doesn't have SUser access enabled for the application.
This is happening in every app.
Apparently the superuser doesn't have any restriction policies either.

Though I am running a custom ROM which is in Alpha stage.   

Can someone throw some ideas.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 8, 2013)

amjath said:


> What class of memory card u using bro? For seamlessly play of audios and 1080p videos (no need to convert) u need at least class 6 sd card



amjath if we stick to only my first query that is the playback of audio being little too slow you think the issue could be the Class 6 SD Card thing? Will it matter?

If I have the number 4 on the card it represents *Class 4 *right?


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 8, 2013)

Audio should be fine with c4. Its the HD Video recording and playback that demands something more than that.


----------



## amjath (Aug 8, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> amjath if we stick to only my first query that is the playback of audio being little too slow you think the issue could be the Class 6 SD Card thing? Will it matter?
> 
> If I have the number 4 on the card it represents *Class 4 *right?



Yes it means class 4 only. I think u r trying to play flac audio files? Did u try any other music player. Try using winamp


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2013)

Checkout this amazing player for Android 
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zgui.musicshaker&hl=en


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 9, 2013)

amjath said:


> Yes it means class 4 only. I think u r trying to play flac audio files? Did u try any other music player. Try using winamp



No Buddy not FLAC Files. MP3 files only. Not at all enjoying the songs playback on my phone. Seems like they are dragging!


----------



## amjath (Aug 10, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> No Buddy not FLAC Files. MP3 files only. Not at all enjoying the songs playback on my phone. Seems like they are dragging!



Can u try playing those files in pc.
Can u try moving those files to SD card and play.
I feel the files/sd card may be  corrupted.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Checkout this amazing player for Android
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zgui.musicshaker&hl=en



i tried this app...good features...liked the pocket sensor mode where you can keep the phone inside your pocket and just tap to skip to the next track.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 11, 2013)

Guys I need a apps to use business purpose like office, pdf reader, wallet or app to store personal information.


----------



## amjath (Aug 11, 2013)

My suggestions kingston office, adobe reader and pocket for personal information like cards pin sites password etc

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cn.wps.moffice_eng

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.citc.wallet


----------



## Minion (Aug 12, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Guys I need a apps to use business purpose like office, pdf reader, wallet or app to store personal information.



Try Officesuit


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 16, 2013)

Need help guys whenever I view the pics taken from my galaxy note2 I get a text message on the face of the person as if it's getting tagged.


----------



## amjath (Aug 16, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Need help guys whenever I view the pics taken from my galaxy note2 I get a text message on the face of the person as if it's getting tagged.



1. Open a photo to View
2. press Menu and select face tag window pops up
3. Turn off the face tag. Voila!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 16, 2013)

amjath said:


> 1. Open a photo to View
> 2. press Menu and select face tag window pops up
> 3. Turn off the face tag. Voila!!!



Man you are a champ! Thanks buddy!
My daughter always messes up my Phone settings!


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 16, 2013)

When is plants vs zombies 2 releasing in India?


----------



## amjath (Aug 16, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Man you are a champ! Thanks buddy!
> My daughter always messes up my Phone settings!



What Your 2 year old kiddo plays with settings 



deepanshuchg said:


> When is plants vs zombies 2 releasing in India?



Let me get ur question right

"When is plants vs zombies 2 releasing in *Android*?"

No official date


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 16, 2013)

amjath said:


> Let me get ur question right
> 
> "When is plants vs zombies 2 releasing in *Android*?"
> 
> No official date



Actually I wrote what u meant. I thought it was already released in north america and will be relased in asia and europe soon. But now I think I read it something wrong about it.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 19, 2013)

My friend's galaxy s2 having a serious issue, it is allways in flight mode, it is not able to go non-flight mode. But he is able to access wifi. Any solution to this?


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> My friend's galaxy s2 having a serious issue, it is allways in flight mode, it is not able to go non-flight mode. But he is able to access wifi. Any solution to this?



must be an issue with IMEI run this app 
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.helroz.GSII_Repair
and click Repair GSII tab and select option 3 "repair"
try it and let me know


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for it


> Need root and busybox



The problem is I have not rooted any phone yet, and what is busybox?


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Thanks for it
> 
> 
> The problem is I have not rooted any phone yet, and what is busybox?



Root gets easier these days so no issues. Use oneclickroot
*www.oneclickroot.com

S2 is tested and supported so no worries
Busy box is an app, description says it all.
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=stericson.busybox


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 19, 2013)

Guys is it better to have songs on internal phone memory or external SD Card or it doesn't matter?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys is it better to have songs on internal phone memory or external SD Card or it doesn't matter?



posted here


Zangetsu said:


> Phone memory is faster than SD Card memory..so apps installed in phone memory loads faster
> but copy songs/videos in SD Card only as for playing them it doesn't make any difference except for space u save


----------



## Knight2A4 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello,

After i have successfully completed rooting of my htc explorer & now i am focusing toward increasing the internal memory of explorer by  Partition of sd card. I did found many treads about Partition sd card but some member in XDA forum are adviceing against the use of Minitool Partition of sd card & I also have CMW recovery which has partition opion present in advance setting but Its also considered as not a good option as per this thread Partition SD card using Clockworkmod recovery 5.0.2.0 - Android Forums. The problems described it as *misaligned partitions, which reduces speed.* Now here is a xda guide for Correctly partition your sd-card for extended memory use.[GUIDE] Partitioning your sd-card correctly - xda-developers.  here they require to change the recovery & also require S-OFF. but in following link in how to S-off your device they so not tell how can i check if my device is already S-off or not.Since i have rooted n as what i read in sam's guide if security was still on then i should have lost root access after reboot.Also the Rom i am think to install require EXT Partition is detected by  recovery. *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2375229.If any one here was able to do it easliy Please help me out.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 21, 2013)

amjath said:


> What Your 2 year old kiddo plays with settings


My Daughter has tried out all the options which I nor my wife have ever tried.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 23, 2013)

What should I do to my Samsung Ace Duos. It sometimes takes a while to actually call after I tapped the call button. Does it slow down because of 2G Internet? It takes time to open simple things like Call Logs which a basic would have immediately opened.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 23, 2013)

theterminator said:


> What should I do to my Samsung Ace Duos. It sometimes takes a while to actually call after I tapped the call button. Does it slow down because of 2G Internet? It takes time to open simple things like Call Logs which a basic would have immediately opened.



Is it rooted?
and no it can't be because of 2g and Internet doesn't have to do anything with call logs


----------



## theterminator (Aug 23, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Is it rooted?
> and no it can't be because of 2g and Internet doesn't have to do anything with call logs



No its not rooted. When I open Call Logs, the down arrow (representing downloading) of the E (for EDGE) starts flashing. That happens when it is downloading something. May be its trying to access SNS contacts ? I don't know 

Call Logs is only one instance, it also takes time to open SMS. I don't have many applications installed but is 512 MB Ram not able to give a decent android experience?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 23, 2013)

theterminator said:


> No its not rooted. When I open Call Logs, the down arrow (representing downloading) of the E (for EDGE) starts flashing. That happens when it is downloading something. May be its trying to access SNS contacts ? I don't know



Try a factory reset after taking full backup or if it's in warranty take it to service center.  Though going to service center is not needed.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 23, 2013)

theterminator said:


> No its not rooted. When I open Call Logs, the down arrow (representing downloading) of the E (for EDGE) starts flashing. That happens when it is downloading something. May be its trying to access SNS contacts ? I don't know
> 
> *Call Logs is only one instance, it also takes time to open SMS. I don't have many applications installed but is 512 MB Ram not able to give a decent android experience?*





deepanshuchg said:


> Try a factory reset after taking full backup or if it's in warranty take it to service center.  Though going to service center is not needed.



Have added something more to my this particular post.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 24, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Have added something more to my this particular post.



Try not to use the Default launcher, use Apex launcher, download it from the play store.
Also, restart the phone every morning, before going out for college / office (before actually using it).
If possible root the set and remove the bloatwares - see if it improves.
I have used the set and yes, it is unbelievably laggy.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 24, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Try not to use the Default launcher, use Apex launcher, download it from the play store.
> Also, restart the phone every morning, before going out for college / office (before actually using it).
> If possible root the set and remove the bloatwares - see if it improves.
> I have used the set and yes, it is unbelievably laggy.



will try all that & post the review. This set is so laggy that my previous galaxy y was better in the first 6 months after which it also started showing sick signs of unusual lags. Though this is Dual SIM , I don't even use the second SIM as I am comfortable with one. The device is not yet recognized on xda developers website (* Samsung Galaxy Ace Duos S6802* )

Wonder if there ever be a Jelly Bean update of this crap.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 24, 2013)

when the nexus 7 2 (the 2013 edition) will be available in indian market??
and what will be the approximate price?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> My Daughter has tried out all the options which I nor my wife have ever tried.



Kids are more genius than adults...some times I get blank sms/miss calls from my 1.2 yrs old cousin


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 24, 2013)

theterminator said:


> will try all that & post the review. This set is so laggy that my previous galaxy y was better in the first 6 months after which it also started showing sick signs of unusual lags. Though this is Dual SIM , I don't even use the second SIM as I am comfortable with one. The device is not yet recognized on xda developers website (* Samsung Galaxy Ace Duos S6802* )
> 
> Wonder if there ever be a Jelly Bean update of this crap.



I am sorry for crashing your hopes but I don't think it would now ever get jellybean.  Ace will be discontinued soon( i read someone on xda said it.  Don't have source   ) 
Try the steps above suggested and if you don't see any improvement I would suggest to root it.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 24, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Try not to use the Default launcher, use* Apex launcher*, download it from the play store.
> If possible root the set and remove the bloatwares - see if it improves.


There is no Apex Launcher showing in the results on Play Store from this device. When I opened Play Store from PC, the description of Apex Launcher reads: 


> Apex Launcher helps you create a customized homescreen experience on your Android *(4.0+)* device.


*This ain't 4.0+ *. 
Do I need to install a custom ROM to remove the bloatwares?


----------



## amjath (Aug 24, 2013)

theterminator said:


> There is no Apex Launcher showing in the results on Play Store from this device. When I opened Play Store from PC, the description of Apex Launcher reads:
> 
> *This ain't 4.0+ *.
> Do I need to install a custom ROM to remove the bloatwares?



Else try go launcher, buzz launcher etc


----------



## theterminator (Aug 24, 2013)

amjath said:


> Else try go launcher, *buzz launcher etc*



Buzz seems nice but again not compatible with Gingerbread .


----------



## amjath (Aug 24, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Buzz seems nice but again not compatible with Gingerbread .



What about go launcher I guess it ll support


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 24, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Do I need to install a custom ROM to remove the bloatwares?



You need to root your device to remove  bloatwares


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 24, 2013)

theterminator said:


> There is no Apex Launcher showing in the results on Play Store from this device. When I opened Play Store from PC, the description of Apex Launcher reads:
> 
> *This ain't 4.0+ *.
> Do I need to install a custom ROM to remove the bloatwares?



Sell your mobile, get a new set. Please ask here for suggestions or follow Sam's guide here.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 24, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Sell your mobile, get a new set. Please ask here for suggestions or follow Sam's guide here.



Buying a new phone is a not a easy task for everyone I guess.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 24, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Buying a new phone is a not a easy task for everyone I guess.



Yeah, even selling is not an easy task. One has to find the right price to sell & the bargaining involved after.



deepanshuchg said:


> You need to root your device to remove  bloatwares



I have rooted it. Now what?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 24, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Yeah, even selling is not an easy task. One has to find the right price to sell & the bargaining involved after.


And selling Ace will be even tough job 



theterminator said:


> I have rooted it. Now what?


I am no expert in this.  Refer to Ace thread (i think procedure for Ace and Ace Duos would be same)  on xda or refer to some YouTube videos.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 26, 2013)

Also battery backup of Galaxy Ace Duos S6802 is a joke. Discharges every-goddamn-day


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 26, 2013)

Isnt that the case wuth just about every android phone.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 26, 2013)

xtremevicky said:


> Isnt that the case wuth just about every android phone.



No...not every android phone


----------



## theterminator (Aug 26, 2013)

xtremevicky said:


> Isnt that the case wuth just about every android phone.



my galaxy y had a touch-better backup than this crap. I don't even use the 2 SIMs at once. Also, Im on 2G internet...in 3G , don't even ask .


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 26, 2013)

Guys frequent heating of my Note2 indicates trouble?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys frequent heating of my Note2 indicates trouble?



heating is common but u need to make sure how much is the device temp...coz my 4Gen ipod also heats while playing games,videos etc


----------



## amjath (Aug 26, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys frequent heating of my Note2 indicates trouble?



 Galaxy S2 has got serious heating issues. I head over to xda and fount siyah kernel reduces heating issues. So I suggest you the same.


----------



## amjath (Aug 27, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> when the nexus 7 2 (the 2013 edition) will be available in indian market??
> and what will be the approximate price?



Nexus 7 (2013) goes on pre-order in Korea, coming to India by 2013-end


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 29, 2013)

Check this out: 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...on-phone-costs-more-than-car.html#post1997844


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 29, 2013)

Was planning to sell my atrix 4g , but seems digitizer kinda malfunctioned suddenly ( a dead strip of around 2Cm by 1Cm ).
Would it be a nice idea to buy a new phone after selling this or should I replace and then sell it ??

The digitizer is not available in India , have to import it from US . It costs around 15-25$ on Amazon/Ebay international. I don't know how much it'll cost to import ( customs and tall those charges ). 

Kinda confused over here.


----------



## amjath (Aug 29, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Was planning to sell my atrix 4g , but seems digitizer kinda malfunctioned suddenly ( a dead strip of around 2Cm by 1Cm ).
> Would it be a nice idea to buy a new phone after selling this or should I replace and then sell it ??
> 
> The digitizer is not available in India , have to import it from US . It costs around 15-25$ on Amazon/Ebay international. I don't know how much it'll cost to import ( customs and tall those charges ).
> ...



Get a digitiser from Hong Kong for free shipping and contact the seller for customs. If he ships the product as gift it ll hassle free.
*item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=231041621042
Get it, repair it then sell it.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2013)

amjath said:


> Get a digitiser from Hong Kong for free shipping and contact the seller for customs. If he ships the product as gift it ll hassle free.
> *item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=231041621042
> Get it, repair it then sell it.



Thanks . I will check it.

BTW , there is this problem now in TT pod .View attachment 11985
I think the restriction was imposed just recently.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 3, 2013)

Newsflash 

LG G2 benchmarks are done, check it how it stacks against the Sony Xperia Z Ultra


----------



## amjath (Sep 3, 2013)

Today's big news contributed by Microsoft and Nokia. Is it over nah. Another Big flash news here

New Version of *Android *is *4.4* and which is a *"K"*

*"K" *for what* Key lime pie *nah!!! Its *Kitkat*

Google teases Android 4.4 as 'KitKat,' passes one billion Android activations

*www.android.com/kitkat/


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 4, 2013)

amjath said:


> Its *Kitkat*



*i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/214/265/1201133266390.jpg

I need a kitkat now


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 4, 2013)

*rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA5LzAzL2U2L0tpdEthdDFfZWRpLmQ5Mjk1LmpwZwpwCXRodW1iCTcyMHg3MjAjCmUJanBn/fb7b0d08/6a4/KitKat1_edited-1.jpg


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 5, 2013)

Guys what is the best pedometer app available?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 5, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys what is the best pedometer app available?



Endomondo pro


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 5, 2013)

The first benchmark scores of the Samsung Galaxy Note 3
*i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/000/063/Picture_2_c.jpg


Spoiler



Samsung cheats again 



Meanwhile, the Sony DSC-QX10 didn't quite match the legendary G2's shots and LG coming up with a Tab ?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 9, 2013)

Guys want an android app that allows to connect with my lappi and I can play racing games(mostly NFS) using my phone's(galaxy y) accelerometer
any suggetions?
I've tried monect but it requires G-senser


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 10, 2013)

Guys, If I root a phone, does Device administrators options in settings still remain empty ?


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 10, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Guys want an android app that allows to connect with my lappi and I can play racing games(mostly NFS) using my phone's(galaxy y) accelerometer
> any suggetions?
> I've tried monect but it requires G-senser



Don't know about that dude but you can check out some apps here, sorry if it didn't help 

23 Best (And 1 WTF) New Android Games From The Last 2 Weeks (8/20/13 - 9/2/2013)

Meanwhile, Nokia unveiled such a beautiful beast 

*i.imgur.com/Z2ZKhRV.jpg

Lo and behold, This is the Nokia Lumia 1520, a giant 6-inch 1080p Windows Phone


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 10, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, If I root a phone, does Device administrators options in settings still remain empty ?



Yup it will 
Device administrator are somewhat apps that wants special permissiin viz. locking screen, wipe whole data
In rooting only one new app is installed SuperUser, SU dont ask any special permissions so it will remain empty.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 10, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Meanwhile, Nokia unveiled such a beautiful beast
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Z2ZKhRV.jpg
> 
> Lo and behold, This is the Nokia Lumia 1520, a giant 6-inch 1080p Windows Phone



Why these brands are making *HUGE* phones...


----------



## amjath (Sep 10, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Why these brands are making *HUGE* phones...


it not like that
actually what is this post doing up in here...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 10, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Yup it will
> Device administrator are somewhat apps that wants special permissiin viz. locking screen, wipe whole data
> In rooting only one new app is installed SuperUser, SU dont ask any special permissions so it will remain empty.



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 12, 2013)

Guys any suggestions on an app that can be used to log what we do daily on hourly basis? something like a diary!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2013)

Is there any Notification App which will flash a rectangular popup when I'm playing a game or watching movie?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Is there any Notification App which will flash a rectangular popup when I'm playing a game or watching movie?



Try this *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nlucas.iphonenotifications
Ps:- I was using this app when *i lost my Statusbar * while flashing tweaked firmware  You remind me that 1 month i was living without statusbar
It worked great for me...
Next time post this kind of question in this thread Android app suggetion thread + MUST have android apps


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 20, 2013)

I own Samsung Galaxy grand ....GT-19082
Is there way to transfer app installed in internal memory to mSD card...

There is no option to transfer app in app manager in settings.


----------



## amjath (Sep 20, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> I own Samsung Galaxy grand ....GT-19082
> Is there way to transfer app installed in internal memory to mSD card...
> 
> There is no option to transfer app in app manager in settings.



go to settings -> Application Manager/Apps -> Click on the app u want to move to SD card -> Below storage category u can see *Move to SD card*

BTW what do u mean by mSD card


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 20, 2013)

amjath said:


> go to settings -> Application Manager/Apps -> Click on the app u want to move to SD card -> Below storage category u can see *Move to SD card*
> 
> BTW what do u mean by mSD card



Most of the apps are not movable. You'll have to root.

mSD = micro sd.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 21, 2013)

I guess , have to root my phone...
BTW... i;m planing to buy mSD 16 gb for my phone....should i get class 10 or class 4 will be enough?


----------



## Terabyte (Sep 21, 2013)

Class 6 SD card is good enough I feel.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 22, 2013)

Terabyte said:


> Class 6 SD card is good enough I feel.



hmmmm......U Sure?


----------



## ksundar (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi all,anyone came across this TROJAN? I couldn't get any useful search result.Share your views about this:

*i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/ksundar/Screenshot_2013-09-22-09-18-58.png

Anyone using Firewall option in AVAST antivirus? How is it? Somehow I feel AVAST slows my machine,i9082? Is it true?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 22, 2013)

Guys any good free antivirus which is not so heavy on ram?

presently using Avast on huawei y300.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 22, 2013)

I have used almost all free and one paid(kapersky) AV ...
And seriously i never got any virus/malware(it seems like android is more safe)
AVs increase alot of load on ram, processor, battery IMO better avoid AVs.


----------



## amjath (Sep 22, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> I have used almost all free and one paid(kapersky) AV ...
> And *seriously i never got any virus/malware*(it seems like android is more safe)
> *AVs increase alot of load on ram, processor, battery IMO better avoid AVs*.



totally agree, nothing is safe. Please check the reviews for the app then download them


----------



## Minion (Sep 23, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Guys any good free antivirus which is not so heavy on ram?
> 
> presently using Avast on huawei y300.



Try bitdefender free.


----------



## Terabyte (Sep 23, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> hmmmm......U Sure?


Yea I am sure. I myself have been using a Sandisk 16GB Class 6 card


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 26, 2013)

Guys I would need some app which will help me play youtube videos. Any suggestions?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 26, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I would need some app which will help me play youtube videos. Any suggestions?




Youtybe app itself !!!
or you are facing any problem with it?
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.youtube


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 26, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Youtybe app itself !!!
> or you are facing any problem with it?
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.youtube


I see that there are several formats that are available when we download the video from youtube. I wanted to download these videos and playback on my Note2.


----------



## Minion (Sep 26, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I would need some app which will help me play youtube videos. Any suggestions?



 try wondershare player.


----------



## dhan_shh (Sep 28, 2013)

Stunned by the Specs,got my note3 straightaway!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0609.jpg

Back to Android group! Highly impressed by the mail client "AquaMail Pro" with great customization and individual ringtone for every mail and LED blinking (Remembering my old BlackBerry days!)

 One thing is sure,you need to thourghly analyze the entire advantage of a powerful tab like note3,it may take more time!

 Share ur views...!


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 28, 2013)

^fetures are good for note 3 but price is really very high...


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 29, 2013)

Guys suggest an app that can turn off wifi /data automatically when not in use and/or i can set specific time periods during which they are to be disabled, i tried free versions of some battery saver apps from play but these features are only available in their paid versions. If anyone know of any free alternative kindly suggest


----------



## moniker (Sep 29, 2013)

^ Try DS battery saver. Does exactly that.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 29, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Guys suggest an app that can turn off wifi /data automatically when not in use and/or i can set specific time periods during which they are to be disabled, i tried free versions of some battery saver apps from play but these features are only available in their paid versions. If anyone know of any free alternative kindly suggest


free app try :- automate it!! *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=AutomateIt.mainPackage
or 
juice defender free
or
for paid app solution go ahead buy Tasker 

more about tasker


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 30, 2013)

Guys need an app which will help me place some files password protected like photos etc?



dhan_shh said:


> Stunned by the Specs,got my note3 straightaway!
> 
> *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0609.jpg
> 
> ...



Can you post your review for Note3?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 7, 2013)

I was wondering whether Nexus 7, 2012 model, (which is selling at 10k on FK), supports 3G.
Cause, at official page at Google play, 3G is mentioned, but not on FK.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 7, 2013)

whats the nexus phone gonna be called three years from now


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2013)

Anorion said:


> whats the nexus phone gonna be called three years from now



Nexus 8


----------



## Minion (Oct 7, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Guys any good free antivirus which is not so heavy on ram?
> 
> presently using Avast on huawei y300.



Bitdefender



nikufellow said:


> Guys suggest an app that can turn off wifi /data automatically when not in use and/or i can set specific time periods during which they are to be disabled, i tried free versions of some battery saver apps from play but these features are only available in their paid versions. If anyone know of any free alternative kindly suggest



Try easy battery saver and use intelligent mode.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2013)

^^Is avast not good?


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 7, 2013)

Anorion said:


> whats the nexus phone gonna be called three years from now



Mmm imo N6 or N8....
may be they'll stop this method of giving name ... 
Now concentrate on Nexus 5 which is about to launch soon(maybe 10days).



sandynator said:


> Guys any good free antivirus which is not so heavy on ram?
> 
> presently using Avast on huawei y300.



ok let me clear some points about AntiVirus on Android!!!


> Since Android is made out of the linux platform, it really is hard to penetrate. Studies show that linux systems are almost impenetrable to viruses or malicious files than most phones that are not based on these system. In fact based on experience, I have never heard of an Android phone being "infected" that seriously. Well, who knows. Another factor is that, antivirus apps consume more battery life. It consumes 50% of battery life while on stand-by mode. It also makes the phone lag a bit since it is running even if you can't see it. It also lags start-up time since it takes a while to load.


I Am not in the favor of antivirus, Moreover I dont use Them 

*Most of them are FAKE!!!*

Whether you decide to install or not, it's yout choise 

thanks to XDA-devs for huge explaination.. this is just small part!


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 8, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> I Am not in the favor of antivirus, Moreover I dont use Them



My thoughts exactly. I knew if it uses a Linux kernel then no need of an Anti-virus


----------



## Vyom (Oct 8, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I was wondering whether Nexus 7, 2012 model, (which is selling at 10k on FK), supports 3G.
> Cause, at official page at Google play, 3G is mentioned, but not on FK.



So, no one knows if Nexus 7 tablet support 3G out of the box? I know it doesn't have SIM, so a dongle is needed. But forums at XDA is saying there are only handful of 3G dongles from Huawei which supports 3G, and that too with a lot of tweaks. (Source: [DEV] 3G Dongles - Huawei/ZTE GSM & CDMA - xda-developers).

If there is a limitation of 3G on Nexus 7, then I guess its not a lot of good deal, as the 10k deal is making it sound. :/


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 8, 2013)

Guys can someone suggest a good Pedometer app?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> thanks to XDA-devs for huge explaination.. this is just small part!


care to share the link


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 8, 2013)

Guys check out mycolorscreen. Amazing customization.

They are making an app called Themer. That would be so awesome.


----------



## sksundram (Oct 8, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I was wondering whether Nexus 7, 2012 model, (which is selling at 10k on FK), supports 3G.
> Cause, at official page at Google play, 3G is mentioned, but not on FK.



This one doesn't support 3g..3g is supported only by the 32gb model selling at around 16k


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> care to share the link



XDA [Discussion] Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required

Alternative Sources
HTG Explains: Does Your Android Phone Need an Antivirus?
Do you need antivirus on Android? We ask the experts


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

^^thanx

_"If you only install apps from Google Play, you shouldn’t need an antivirus. However, if you regularly sideload apps from outside Google Play, you should probably install an antivirus app just to be safe"_


----------



## Vyom (Oct 8, 2013)

sksundram said:


> This one doesn't support 3g..3g is supported only by the 32gb model selling at around 16k



Well, AFAIK, a device doesn't need 3G built in, to support 3G , if it can use OTG cable to use 3G dongles. Just like we dont have 3G in our PC's but they still can work on 3G with dongles (data cards).
So considering my previous post, do you think that's easily possible. Some Nexus 7 owner can surely help here.


----------



## sksundram (Oct 9, 2013)

Doesn't support 3g means there's no sim slot for 3g connection... In case you want to use a dongle...root it and download ppp widget from play store.. Simple as that


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 9, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can someone suggest a good Pedometer app?



Guys?


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 10, 2013)

A gimmick _quite literally_
Qualcomm retracts its SVP's comment on Apple A7 chip


----------



## RCuber (Oct 10, 2013)

Any advise on Road Trip planing app?


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 10, 2013)

try noom walk ajay
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noom.walk


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 10, 2013)

hdknitro said:


> try noom walk ajay
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noom.walk



It's not accurate buddy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2013)

^^try this

Runtastic Pedometer


----------



## RCuber (Oct 10, 2013)

err.. road trip.. 5 day trip with family in a car.. with multiple pit stops, Point of Interest(POI) etc etc..


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^try this
> 
> Runtastic Pedometer


This is not accurate. 
Only *Steps Mania & Accupedo* come close to be correct. 
But they are not the best.


----------



## 54KKU (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi guys . I recently bought XOLO Q700. It has been only 15 days or so. the problem I am having is that for past 2 days my phone kinda self restarting itself. about 5 or 6 times it has happened, out of them 4 times it has happened when I opened the drop down option ( the part that shows battery, time etc) and all that happened after started I trying different launchers. Currently I am using Go Launcher, also have Apex launcher installed. Is it a software problem or hardware ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 21, 2013)

Go launcher used to be good,now it is just bloated.

Just use Apex or Nova launcher.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 21, 2013)

Guys any idea how can I move contacts from S2 to Z1.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 21, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any idea how can I move contacts from S2 to Z1.



there is an app called Rainbow contacts...I used it to transfer contacts to Xperia


Is Nexus 7 (2013) worth buying tablet? and are the various issues fixed in it?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 29, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any idea how can I move contacts from S2 to Z1.





Zangetsu said:


> there is an app called Rainbow contacts...I used it to transfer contacts to Xperia


Ok it's like this I can't put my SIM back into S2 since it's cut. So now how can I move the contacts stored in my S2 to Sony Z1?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 29, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Ok it's like this I can't put my SIM back into S2 since it's cut. So now how can I move the contacts stored in my S2 to Sony Z1?



1. Use this to backup
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.idea.backup.smscontacts

2. transfer the backup file to Z1

3. then restore using the same app


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 29, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Ok it's like this I can't put my SIM back into S2 since it's cut. So now how can I move the contacts stored in my S2 to Sony Z1?



simple solution will be....
in s2 go to contacts --> import/export. --> export to SD --> locate file on SD(usually you will find it in root of SD with .vcf extension--> send it to Z1 with bluetooth or anything else(try software data cable  ) --> click on file it will prompt you for restoring contact

see whether it works

or google cloud contact sync is best option...(same google accoumt in Z1 and then sync)


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Ok it's like this I can't put my SIM back into S2 since it's cut. So now how can I move the contacts stored in my S2 to Sony Z1?



or else try wonder share mobile go to take backup & restore on Z1


----------



## Vyom (Oct 29, 2013)

Food for thought:
If Google bought Motorola in July 2011, then why are the new Nexus (N4: 2012, N7: 2012 and N5: 2013) are being made by LG or Asus? Why not Motorola itself?


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 29, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Food for thought:
> If Google bought Motorola in July 2011, then why are the new Nexus (N4: 2012, N7: 2012 and N5: 2013) are being made by LG or Asus? Why not Motorola itself?



check this Google CEO says it's too soon for a Motorola Nexus | News | TechRadar

might be google dont want to give any "special" treatment to moto.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 29, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Food for thought:
> If Google bought Motorola in July 2011, then why are the new Nexus (N4: 2012, N7: 2012 and N5: 2013) are being made by LG or Asus? Why not Motorola itself?



apart from what ankush said, Motorola is already running into quarterly loss. Now if they sell Nexus i.e. kind of no profit, Motorola will sink to the bottom.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 30, 2013)

sam said:


> apart from what ankush said, Motorola is already running into quarterly loss. Now if they sell *Nexus i.e. kind of no profit,* Motorola will sink to the bottom.



yes this is too a big reason


----------



## moniker (Oct 30, 2013)

Just a curious question, why do LG, ASUS etc agree to manufacture nexus devices if they aren't going to make much profit off them?


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2013)

moniker said:


> Just a curious question, why do LG, ASUS etc agree to manufacture nexus devices if they aren't going to make much profit off them?



Reputation!!!


----------



## theserpent (Oct 30, 2013)

moniker said:


> Just a curious question, why do LG, ASUS etc agree to manufacture nexus devices if they aren't going to make much profit off them?



One reaason I feel is,IIRC Google once said they are scared of samsung's growth,And it's really good that nexus phones are not made by samsung?Why?Cause then nexus would have that crap exynoxs cpu's = 0-10% Development.
Nexus 10 has the most pathetic development compared to all other nexus


----------



## ZTR (Oct 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> One reaason I feel is,IIRC Google once said they are scared of samsung's growth,And it's really good that nexus phones are not made by samsung?Why?Cause then nexus would have that crap exynoxs cpu's = 0-10% Development.
> Nexus 10 has the most pathetic development compared to all other nexus



True but in the past they used to be good as look at Nexus S which also has a exynos CPU but epic dev support and thanks to it even my Galaxy S has epic dev support


----------



## munnabhai (Nov 1, 2013)

Google nexus 5 official pricing revealed.
It's a bit on higher side though but at least  play store selling mobile hardware seems positive for future releases.

*play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_5_black_16gb&hl=en


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 1, 2013)

Google and many others are _literally_ pushing users to cloud. Don't know what's the problem including an expansion card slot


----------



## ZTR (Nov 1, 2013)

munnabhai said:


> Google nexus 5 official pricing revealed.
> It's a bit on higher side though but at least  play store selling mobile hardware seems positive for future releases.
> 
> *play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_5_black_16gb&hl=en



Cause they are European prices not us ones


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 1, 2013)

Height of copy pasting 

S5 may be acompanied by samsung galaxy gear glasses...
Copy of google glass


----------



## snap (Nov 1, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus not going to receive android 4.4


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 1, 2013)

snap said:


> Galaxy Nexus not going to receive android 4.4



2-gen old smartphone and hardware. no doubt similar hardware based mobile will sport Android 4.4 with all sort of crap UI toppings but Google decided to retire it just like Nexus S with Android 4.1


----------



## amjath (Nov 1, 2013)

sam said:


> 2-gen old smartphone and hardware. no doubt similar hardware based mobile will sport Android 4.4 with all sort of crap UI toppings but Google decided to retire it just like Nexus S with Android 4.1



Also no support from the processor manufacturer end



Mr.Kickass said:


> Google and many others are _literally_ pushing users to cloud. Don't know what's the problem including an expansion card slot



the only bar between nexus and other phone is sd card expansion, if it is included the sales on other phones from manufacturers will see a huge decline since the price is less compared to other phones that too its unlocked


----------



## moniker (Nov 1, 2013)

sam said:


> 2-gen old smartphone and hardware. no doubt similar hardware based mobile will sport Android 4.4 with all sort of crap UI toppings but Google decided to retire it just like Nexus S with Android 4.1



But the very core of Kit Kat is to "make Android available for everyone". I was pleasantly surprised to see this in the Android Developer website:


> Android 4.4 is designed to run fast, smooth, and responsively on a much broader range of devices than ever before — including on millions of entry-level devices around the world that have as little as *512MB RAM.*



Android KitKat | Android Developers


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2013)

^ yeah, but it just covers the ram part. What about soc ? I guess that's why they left it out.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 1, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^ yeah, but it just covers the ram part. What about soc ? I guess that's why they left it out.



SOC is TexasInstrument OMAP 4460 almost same as the one used in Galaxy S4 Zoom. Easily capable of handling Android 4.4. But because it was launched way back in 2011 (24months), falls outside of Google's 18th month upgrade policy. Sure, developers at XDA and similar forums will start to sync and port the new flavor to the abandoned smartphone. I am more concerned if my ancient mobile gets to taste Kitkat or not.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2013)

Kitna chalayega bhai ? 

Ps: ty for the info.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 1, 2013)

sam said:


> SOC is TexasInstrument OMAP 4460 almost same as the one used in Galaxy S4 Zoom. Easily capable of handling Android 4.4. But because it was launched way back in 2011 (24months), falls outside of *Google's 18th month upgrade policy*. Sure, developers at XDA and similar forums will start to sync and port the new flavor to the abandoned smartphone. I am more concerned if my ancient mobile gets to taste Kitkat or not.



So you mean to say next year maybe around october,if Android 5.0 releases N4 And N10 wont get 5.0?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> So you mean to say next year maybe around october,if Android 5.0 releases N4 And N10 wont get 5.0?



GN received Android 4.3 so, N4/N7/N10 too should receive 2 more updates.


----------



## snap (Nov 1, 2013)

whats with the 18 month policy was it like that previously? and i thought nexus series should continue to get updates until hardware restrictions come up


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 1, 2013)

sam said:


> GN received Android 4.3 so, N4/N7/N10 too should receive 2 more updates.



But, Nexus 4 will be past the 18 month date in 6 months, so who knows if it will get the update this time next year. I'm really sad and disappointed with this. Really expected Android 4.4 on my GNex.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 1, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> But, Nexus 4 will be past the best before date in 6 months, so who knows if it will get the update this time next year. I'm really sad and disappointed with this. Really expected Android 4.4 on my GNex.



Dont worry your hardware surely supports KitKat...
So somebody(or even you  *xda-university.com/as-a-developer/porting-aosp-roms-using-source-code ) will port aosp 4.4 on G.nexus


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 2, 2013)

Luffy said:


> 1. Use this to backup
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.idea.backup.smscontacts
> 
> 2. transfer the backup file to Z1
> ...


It worked for Contacts since I sent it to my gmail address and restored it back without having to remove the SD Card. Is it possible the same way for SMS?


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 2, 2013)

Why would someone go for Galaxy S4, when you have Nexus 5? Nexus 5 is superior than S4 in every sense except for Megapixel race and AMOLED and price almost half. So why would someone go for S4 over NEXUS 5?


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Why would someone go for Galaxy S4, when you have Nexus 5? Nexus 5 is superior than S4 in every sense except for Megapixel race and AMOLED and price almost half. So why would someone go for S4 over NEXUS 5?



SD card slot and stupid dumb bloatwares and people who don't know what is stock android, still thinks android lags


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 2, 2013)

amjath said:


> SD card slot and stupid dumb bloatwares and people who don't know what is stock android, still thinks android lags



I didn't get you, what are you talking about?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 2, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> I didn't get you, what are you talking about?



bloatwares that comes with s4


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 2, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> It worked for Contacts since I sent it to my gmail address and restored it back without having to remove the SD Card. Is it possible the same way for SMS?



i haven't tried transfering sms, but restoring them on the same phone works fine.


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> It worked for Contacts since I sent it to my gmail address and restored it back without having to remove the SD Card. Is it possible the same way for SMS?



Super backup: SMS and contacts
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.idea.backup.smscontacts
Install in both devices.
Backup from one device and mail to ur Id. Download from the mail in other device use this software to restore


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Kitna chalayega bhai ? .



If hardware allows than *why not*? 
I changed the screen guard of my Optimus One, and now it looks as good as new. Still looks like the original O1 unpacked right out of box. The only signs of aging is *tiny* corrosion on the metallic outline of central two buttons.
I was planning to buy Nexus 5 as soon as it reaches India. But thanks to a deal on FK, I bought Nexus 7 (2012) instead. And now I don't feel like buying another Nexus. That my friend is how much cool O1 is!  I am sure O1 will get a version of Kitkat, because of the seemingly low requirement of Kitkat and awesome dev support on XDA.

Btw... about Google not using Motorola for next Nexus, well I think the next Nexus phone could surely be from them!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 2, 2013)

Vyom said:


> The only signs of aging is *tiny* corrosion on the metallic outline of central two buttons.



my menu button has turned white and there are some scratch marks on the end of the metallic rim. dropped over 50 times yet only scratches.



Vyom said:


> I was planning to buy Nexus 5 as soon as it reaches India. But thanks to a deal on FK, I bought Nexus 7 (2012) instead. And now I don't feel like buying another Nexus. That my friend is how much cool O1 is!  I am sure O1 will get a version of Kitkat, because of the seemingly low requirement of Kitkat and awesome dev support on XDA.



Kitkat will take time to arrive. Cyanogenmod has already passed the word that they'll first complete work on Android 4.3 and once done will jump to 4.4. So my best bet is 2014 when we'll get to taste some proper Kitkat. And i just hope Google didn't remove support for ARMV6 from Hangout 2 else we are doomed.



Vyom said:


> Btw... about Google not using Motorola for next Nexus, well I think the next Nexus phone could surely be from them!



Moto as Nexus means no availability in Asia. So my safe guess is either HTC or even Sony.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Nov 3, 2013)

After the rockstar consortium suing, Sony is out of question


----------



## geek_rocker (Nov 3, 2013)

Nexus 5 camera vs HTC One, iPhone 5S, Lumia 1020, GS4, Note 3, XperiaZ1

Wow,  the Nexus 5 camera is not bad this time. Now if only the battery life  is decent it could make an excellent value for money phone. What do you  guys think?


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 3, 2013)

Guys, Why does the Google calendar doesn't show birthday events that I have added in people app?? 
The Google calendar only shows US HOLIDAYS which I don't need...!


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 3, 2013)

amjath said:


> Super backup: SMS and contacts
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.idea.backup.smscontacts
> Install in both devices.
> Backup from one device and mail to ur Id. Download from the mail in other device use this software to restore



This didn't work for SMS. When I tried to open attachment from Z1 it said unrecognizable format.


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> This didn't work for SMS. When I tried to open attachment from Z1 it said unrecognizable format.



*save the attachment*, download the same app in z1. Did u try like this


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 3, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> bloatwares that comes with s4


Why would someone pay for CRAPPY blot wares, that makes the device slow


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 3, 2013)

amjath said:


> *save the attachment*, download the same app in z1. Did u try like this



Yes tried as you mentioned.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 3, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> Why would someone pay for CRAPPY blot wares, that makes the device slow



because peoples fall for cheap marketing talks. shopkeeper/TV ads show you things like gesture control, eye control which makes most people go "WOOOOOOW" in the shop but once they reach home, the excitement quickly fades away and start using the mobile just like any other random phone.


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2013)

sam said:


> because peoples fall for cheap marketing talks. shopkeeper/TV ads show you things like gesture control, eye control which makes most people go "WOOOOOOW" in the shop but once they reach home, the excitement quickly fades away and start using the mobile just like any other random phone.



after some point of time u think these bloats causing problems and go to custom roms



ajayritik said:


> Yes tried as you mentioned.



I dont know what causing u problems could you please elaborate


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 3, 2013)

Did as you said still it doesn't shows


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 4, 2013)

sam said:


> because peoples fall for cheap marketing talks. shopkeeper/TV ads show you things like gesture control, eye control which makes most people go "WOOOOOOW" in the shop but once they reach home, the excitement quickly fades away and start using the mobile just like any other random phone.



. I tried arguing with my brother but gave up as he literally has no idea why I shout when he mentions that a particular phone has *features* rather than raw power, community support and after sales service(he only agrees on this one)


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 4, 2013)

Guys anyone here has a Sony Z1. Does it need a screen guard?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 4, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone here has a Sony Z1. Does it need a screen guard?



irrespective of it having Gorilla glass or dragontrail glass, screen guard is highly recommended. You can replace the guard for cheap, but not the display.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 4, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone here has a Sony Z1. Does it need a screen guard?



Z1 has DragonTrail glass and Shatter Proof sheet on top which also has the SONY logo printed on it. So I highly recommend getting a screenguard ASAP as if the shatter proof sheet gets scratched and you remove it, you will also lose the SONY logo. 

Better get one for the back as well.


----------



## amjath (Nov 4, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone here has a Sony Z1. Does it need a screen guard?



I'm using galaxy s2 and use to have screen guard when I go out to office. reason is dust. When u have dust [tiny particle] causes more damages
If u r more than on a controlled environment like at home and travel by car etc and take good care then IMO not needed


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 4, 2013)

I think the problem will be to find one since it's newly launched. Thanks for your suggestions!
Guys really need a very good app to manage Expenses. I have been using Expense Manager as it was suggested here but would prefer something more better.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 4, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Z1 has DragonTrail glass and Shatter Proof sheet on top which also has the SONY logo printed on it. So I highly recommend getting a screenguard ASAP as if the shatter proof sheet gets scratched and you remove it, you will also lose the SONY logo.
> 
> Better get one for the back as well.



ALL SONY phones have a shatter proof sheet lol
So if you are getting a sony phone better get a scratch guard too!


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 5, 2013)

For my Note2 I want to use Multi Window option. However only selected apps are available for multi window option. I want to add some apps like Steps Mania.
Any suggestions!


----------



## geek_rocker (Nov 5, 2013)

^ You have root your phone and use this: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bjbinc.multiwindowmanager&hl=en


----------



## Vyom (Nov 8, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> i wanna play real racer3 on my Xperia L..but i can't download that much on my mobile ( limited bandwidth  .)
> so
> 1. If i download the apk of the game from pc & install it, will i be able to get the future updates directly on my mobile ? (guessing the answer is no. )
> 
> 2. Is there any way i can connect my Home Internet ( its a wired connection..no wifi ) to my mobile ???



1. With recent changes in Google play, you can't get update if you haven't installed from the play market itself. But I don't think you can download the apk of this game to play it. Since apk are just the core files of the game. But the extra 1 GB of data it needs to be downloaded are *resources*, and not part of actual apk. But I am not sure about that, and since Real Racing 3 is free on google play, the conditions may vary.

2. You can share the internet of your wired connection from PC to mobile. Checkout this thread: share internet from pc to android - xda-developers


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2013)

^^ AFAIK free apps that are installed via APK are updated fine from Google Play. 

I got the WhatsApp APK and installed on my phone. It was updated from Google Play when the update was released. There weren't any issues.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 9, 2013)

yes, Any FREE app shared directly without any tweaking in which app signatures(meta-inf) changes,(like cr@cking) can be updated through play store...


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 11, 2013)

On top of their pathetic 2G/3G speeds bsnl has now blocked whatsapp –_– 
Guys please suggest some vpn app that gets the job done, in this case bypassing the restriction,  the simpler it is to use the better. Also if possible cheaper


----------



## Vyom (Nov 11, 2013)

How can a particular app be "blocked"? :/
You sure there isn't another problem with your Android?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 11, 2013)

Vyom said:


> How can a particular app be "blocked"? :/
> You sure there isn't another problem with your Android?




Of course they can be blocked. A carrier in US has also blocked Whatsapp, iirc.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 11, 2013)

yes they can be blocked(like few have free whatsapp plan) but, wth they are blocking? :-\

try these apps

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=hotspotshield.android.vpn
or
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.hideman
worked for me when adf.ly was blocked


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 11, 2013)

Guys is there any way I can have a password to access some of the apps. Since by default these apps don't have password protection.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 11, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys is there any way I can have a password to access some of the apps. Since by default these apps don't have password protection.



yes 
here you go *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.xdevelop.protector
one of the best way prevent others from using your phone's apps...
this app will create fake crash msg when you open locked app..."The app com.ahaha.ahajaj stopped working" force close or report...
you can either use TAP twice on msg to unlock or Password mode which lets you unlock by entering password in REPORT 
cool app na?


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 11, 2013)

When is Nexus 5 coming to indian market, when announcement was made long time ago


----------



## Vyom (Nov 11, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> yes
> here you go *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.xdevelop.protector
> one of the best way prevent others from using your phone's apps...
> this app will create fake crash msg when you open locked app..."The app com.ahaha.ahajaj stopped working" force close or report...
> ...



Why not simply use App locker? *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.domobile.applock
But I will try Fake Crash too. Looks interesting way to restrict access.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 11, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> When is Nexus 5 coming to indian market, when announcement was made long time ago



its available to prebook on snapdeal LG Google Nexus 5 16 GB (Black) Price, Reviews, Specs & Buy Online in India - Snapdeal.com

will release in 4th week of november(mostly)



Vyom said:


> Why not simply use App locker? *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.domobile.applock.



Any experianced android user can easily bypass this :')  
how to bypass
1. Uninstall app.
2. app is hidden, check in installed apps.
3. Settings are blocled? Open any locked app when it prompts for password press home and go to running tasks kill AppLocker.
(To avoid this bypasses lock settings, task manager,block install/uninstall)
4.Opening locked gallery, Go to camera then open gallery from there, voila it opens 
5. Install any filemanager app (like ES, Solid explorer) and everything is visible(block installs to avoid this)
6. ADB kill


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 11, 2013)

Guys looking for a really good Money or Expense or Financial Manager. 
Currently Using Expense Manager which does the job ok but would need additional capabilities like the one I had for Easy money.


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 11, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> yes they can be blocked(like few have free whatsapp plan) but, wth they are blocking? :-\
> 
> try these apps
> 
> ...



Thanks mate just as i was about to download those apps it seems that they've revoked their whatsapp blocking ambitions stating that it was an accident. God knows what will be their next accidental mishap


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 11, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys looking for a really good Money or Expense or Financial Manager.
> Currently Using Expense Manager which does the job ok but would need additional capabilities like the one I had for Easy money.



have you tried this? *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.expensemanager


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes I did


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 12, 2013)

any software to root and unroot any android phone without using internet or anything like

any simple to use software to root and unroot any android phone


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 12, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> any software to root and unroot any android phone without using internet or anything like
> 
> any simple to use software to root and unroot any android phone



No root app uses net, you just need to have the apk.

And there are many one click root apps available, just search for your specific brand/model @ xda. An universal app for all the brands/models might not be successful.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 12, 2013)

Need a small suggestion. I know this may not be exactly related to the thread. I have a Note2 white color is it possible for me to have the phone cover replaced from white to some other color like Black/Gray.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 12, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Need a small suggestion. I know this may not be exactly related to the thread. I have a Note2 white color is it possible for me to have the phone cover replaced from white to some other color like Black/Gray.



Contact service center? Or the dealer where you bought it?


----------



## amjath (Nov 12, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Need a small suggestion. I know this may not be exactly related to the thread. I have a Note2 white color is it possible for me to have the phone cover replaced from white to some other color like Black/Gray.



Note 2 white model has white on the front too. So replacing only back cover would be odd and u *may not * get one.


----------



## sksundram (Nov 13, 2013)

Any good app for video recording during video chat over hangout??


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 13, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Any good app for video recording during video chat over hangout??



I dont think it canbe recorded directly (or may be I dont know)
But you can use any screencasting app to record whatever is going on screen and it convert it to video.
Which phone you have? and which Android OS version?


----------



## sksundram (Nov 13, 2013)

^^Xolo q800, 4.1.2 have you personally tried those apps, and links if possible


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 13, 2013)

I am using this (for How-tos  ) *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ms.screencast but it requires *root*


----------



## baccilus (Nov 13, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Need a small suggestion. I know this may not be exactly related to the thread. I have a Note2 white color is it possible for me to have the phone cover replaced from white to some other color like Black/Gray.



If you use a black flip cover with a white phone, it will look classy.  At least my white Q700i does.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 13, 2013)

baccilus said:


> If you use a black flip cover with a white phone, it will look classy.  At least my white Q700i does.



Can I get a black flip cover and how much would it be?


----------



## baccilus (Nov 13, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Can I get a black flip cover and how much would it be?



Did you check at flipkart?


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 15, 2013)

Free giveaway BitDeffender 6 months 

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/freeware/179394-giveaway-bitdefender-mobile-security-antivirus.html


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 15, 2013)

xda is flooded with lots of stupid articles and many of them have not updated links, its too much there, i dont find it easy to look for infor there, any one suggest some software for easy rooting and unrooting, flashing rom on xoloq700 or universal app may be more useful

also is there any pc suite kinda software for android, where u you can transfer movies, backup contacs, apps etc, free and easy to use


----------



## noob (Nov 16, 2013)

Guys...check out my 1st Android app

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marathi.kavita

Kuch nahi toh +1 & 5-star ratings dedo if you like it.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 16, 2013)

Is "कवितांचे माहेरघर" marathi for "मराठी कविता" ?

Good, coming from a n00b, now you can rake in ₹₹₹₹


----------



## noob (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes. Its an app I made for www.marathikavita.co.in website


----------



## Vyom (Nov 16, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> xda is flooded with lots of stupid articles and many of them have not updated links, its too much there, i dont find it easy to look for infor there, any one suggest some software for easy rooting and unrooting, flashing rom on xoloq700 or universal app may be more useful
> 
> also is there any pc suite kinda software for android, where u you can transfer movies, backup contacs, apps etc, free and easy to use



XDA is heaven for those who have a compatible device in their hands and want to explore or experiment. But you need to have an eye to separate needle from chaff. Try this thread for rooting: [ROOT] Xolo Q700 Rooted before it hits the shelves! xD - xda-developers
You would need a PC and two files to root Q700. Seems pretty simple.

There is no "PC Suite" for Android. Closest would be "ADB" (Android Debug Bridge), which lets you run commands from PC to your device to do virtually anything (pulling and pushing files, installing/uninstalling apps etc). For backing up stuff, you can head over to this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/164382-guide-backing-up-your-android-data.html 



noob said:


> Guys...check out my 1st Android app
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marathi.kavita
> 
> Kuch nahi toh +1 & 5-star ratings dedo if you like it.



Awesome. A localized app. If I knew Marathi the app would have surely appealed me. 
Nice to have budding android devs on TDF.


----------



## noob (Nov 16, 2013)

Vyom...You have Nexus 7 na ? Can you download the app and give me few screenshots ? I want the screenshots you see on below link but from a tablet device...can you help ?
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marathi.kavita


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 17, 2013)

any app for indian road trip maps, if offline would be much good


----------



## sanjugalande (Nov 17, 2013)

can i sync. sim card msg into my outlook mail box.
I am using xolo q1000 4.2.1 JB


----------



## Vyom (Nov 17, 2013)

noob said:


> Vyom...You have Nexus 7 na ? Can you download the app and give me few screenshots ? I want the screenshots you see on below link but from a tablet device...can you help ?
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marathi.kavita



Here you go: Marathi Kavita - Minus


----------



## amjath (Nov 18, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> any app for indian road trip maps, if offline would be much good


I went to my small hometown by car and Google maps pulled the string very very well.
Our try mapmyindia


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 18, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> any app for indian road trip maps, if offline would be much good



sygic is best for this, my friends use this app.
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sygic.aura
its great for offline use(but you have download data, usually in GBs)


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 19, 2013)

Guys my Note2 for the past couple of days has gone terribly slow. Anything I can do to fix it?


----------



## amjath (Nov 19, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys my Note2 for the past couple of days has gone terribly slow. Anything I can do to fix it?



Try moving some big apps to SD card. Restart ur phone.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 19, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys my Note2 for the past couple of days has gone terribly slow. Anything I can do to fix it?



try these tips...
1)Settings-> Developer options and turn off -> "Windows animation scale", "Transition animation scale" and "Animator duration scale"
2)Turn OFF S pen (if you are not using that cr@p )
3) there are lots of bloatwares pre lded which one will rarely use, go to setting and DISABLE them.
4)Uncheck show notification in app which you dont want.
5)remove useless apps.
6)Turn OFF connectivity options(bluetooth, wifi, nfc s beam) when you are not using...
7)Uninstall ALL Task Killers and Battery savers....(also look for apps that stay in notification area)
and final one...
if you are using SD card below class 6 then move apps to SYSTEM STORAGE.
Slow SD can slow down your phone so if possible buy class6 sd or above.
If you have lots of apps moved to slow SD it will considerably increase boot time and lags...
hope I helped


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 19, 2013)

Guys is there any app which will read out the To Do Tasks. I know Any.Do app can recognize what we speak and store it. But I want some app which will read out the task. Astrid used to do it earlier.


----------



## anmolksharma (Nov 19, 2013)

Guys I own a HTC One V for past 1 year, Now since the warranty is over I am planning to root the phone and thinking of installing custom ROM. 

The only issue is that I am completely new in this rooting/custom rom business.

Please make things simple for me and help me step by step so that I can root my phone.

After rooting please guide me in same simple manner how can I install custom ROMs on my One V?

Any tutorial? Guide etc? 

Please give link of latest and supported custom ROM for One V? Which version is currently available for this phone? 4.2 or 4.3? Can I by any chance get 4.4 on this device?

Please guide!


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 19, 2013)

^I think One V has its own forum on xda check out HTC One V - xda-developers read all sticky threads and decide some good custom rom(CM / PA) 
You will find "ALL" information there


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 19, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> try these tips...
> 1)Settings-> Developer options and turn off -> "Windows animation scale", "Transition animation scale" and "Animator duration scale"
> 2)Turn OFF S pen (if you are not using that cr@p )
> 3) there are lots of bloatwares pre lded which one will rarely use, go to setting and DISABLE them.
> ...



Thanks Buddy will check this out.

Guys I have recently installed one app called Pomodoro. I need the screen to be active everytime. Is there any option which will ensure that my phone doesn't get locked. I see all of the options indicate the time in which phone gets locked. But none of the option has No time frame for phone locking.


----------



## amjath (Nov 19, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks Buddy will check this out.
> 
> Guys I have recently installed one app called Pomodoro. I need the screen to be active everytime. Is there any option which will ensure that my phone doesn't get locked. I see all of the options indicate the time in which phone gets locked. But none of the option has No time frame for phone locking.



Use this app to select specific app to screen on always likes urs and browsers and books etc

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tni.KeepScreenLite


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 20, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys is there any app which will read out the To Do Tasks. I know Any.Do app can recognize what we speak and store it. But I want some app which will read out the task. Astrid used to do it earlier.



Guys?


----------



## baccilus (Nov 20, 2013)

When do Android apps go on sale? I have been seeing so few sales. I remember sometime last year there was a sale where each Android app was for Rs 13. I have not seen that for so long. I have the app sale app installed  but it reports very few sales. I have several apps on watch list.


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 20, 2013)

baccilus said:


> When do Android apps go on sale? I have been seeing so few sales. I remember sometime last year there was a sale where each Android app was for Rs 13. I have not seen that for so long. I have the app sale app installed  but it reports very few sales. I have several apps on watch list.



On special occasions like 1billion downloads, anniversary etc


----------



## baccilus (Nov 20, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> On special occasions like 1billion downloads, anniversary etc



No easter or Christmas? When is their anniversary?


----------



## munnabhai (Nov 20, 2013)

Nexus 7 2013 and nexus 5 officially available on Google play store now.

*play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16gb_2013&hl=en


----------



## amjath (Nov 20, 2013)

^nexus 5 16gb sold out


----------



## noob (Nov 20, 2013)

Purchased 32 GB Nexus 5 black. And it says shipping from Singapore. Anyone here ordered one ?



> Purchased from:
> Google Asia Commerce Pte Ltd.
> 8 Marina View
> Asia Square 1 #30-01
> ...


----------



## abhidev (Nov 20, 2013)

I am gonna help my friend buy one today... What is expected delivery date?


Ordered 2 Nexus 5 32gb for friends.... probably it will take 10 days for delivery


----------



## noob (Nov 20, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I am gonna help my friend buy one today... What is expected delivery date?
> 
> 
> Ordered 2 Nexus 5 32gb for friends.... probably it will take 10 days for delivery



Mine says Leaves warehouse by 25 November 2013. and Delivery (2-7 business days):


----------



## abhidev (Nov 20, 2013)

noob said:


> Mine says Leaves warehouse by 25 November 2013. and Delivery (2-7 business days):



Yea that's what it said


----------



## Vyom (Nov 20, 2013)

noob said:


> Mine says Leaves warehouse by 25 November 2013. and Delivery (2-7 business days):





abhidev said:


> Yea that's what it said



So both of you joining Nexus 7 club!


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 20, 2013)

^^ N5 club buddy


----------



## abhidev (Nov 20, 2013)

Vyom said:


> So both of you joining Nexus 7 club!



I already have a Nexus 4... my friends got the Nexus 5....m waiting for the update


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 20, 2013)

Why is it impossible to find newly launched, at least dual core android phone with 4-4.3" screen?
Those big screen dime a dozen fadblets make me uncomfortable.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 21, 2013)

^^ because there are very few peoples like you(and me too) who prefer small screens.
However Moto G is about to launch (4.5")


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2013)

munnabhai said:


> Nexus 7 2013 and nexus 5 officially available on Google play store now.
> 
> *play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16gb_2013&hl=en



can we use 3G dongle to connect to internet in N7 (2013)?


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 21, 2013)

^yes yes


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2013)

When will we get the android update??


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 21, 2013)

Update has already launched. Why not just flash it? hardly 10 min


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 21, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Update has already launched. Why not just flash it? hardly 10 min



because, Not everyone like to root or unlock bootloader.


----------



## sanjugalande (Nov 24, 2013)

should i install this antivirus or any other good option
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.antivirus

does anti virus slow down mobile speed/performance
I have xolo Q1000


----------



## bajaj151 (Nov 25, 2013)

I am using Xperia L, tried many call recorders, none of them working...Please suggest..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 25, 2013)

bajaj151 said:


> I am using Xperia L, tried many call recorders, none of them working...Please suggest..



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.record.my.call&hl=en

Works fine in Galaxy Y.


----------



## rider (Nov 26, 2013)

How to get *auto awesome* feature in my Nexus 4 with kitkat.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 26, 2013)

^^ it comes with G+ app!!


----------



## anmolksharma (Nov 26, 2013)

should we use apps like clean master auto task killer on android phones? 

What else should be done to help phone perform fast.


----------



## amjath (Nov 26, 2013)

anmolksharma said:


> should we use apps like clean master auto task killer on android phones?
> 
> What else should be done to help phone perform fast.



What phone do u use and what version of os u running. If u internal memory is low try moving some app to SD card


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 26, 2013)

anmolksharma said:


> should we use apps like clean master auto task killer on android phones?
> 
> What else should be done to help phone perform fast.



No Never use task killers or battery savers, let android do its job.
Disable bloatwares if you are not using them....
More tips, I've posted earlier on this thread try them.


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 28, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> No Never use task killers let android do its job.


+1

Use juice defender it really helps saving battery but customizing it to your needs May be tricky.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 28, 2013)

bajaj151 said:


> I am using Xperia L, tried many call recorders, none of them working...Please suggest..



I just started using *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.ub0r.android.callmeter&hl=en from last week.

It's the successor of Call Meter NG. Both of it have some great reviews.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> +1
> 
> Use juice defender it really helps saving battery but customizing it to your needs May be tricky.



JD is overhyped app...
the battery it saves by altering connections time to time, is wasted by JD itself as always running process...
So why not just disconnect data manually.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2013)

In a dilemma . Nexus 4 over LG Optimus G At & T(the variant with expandable memory ).
Since both are pretty much the same device , shouldn't they both get similar support for custom roms from devs ??
90% the same thing , if expandable memory is not taken in consideration. Actually I play loads of games , and hell lot of files.


----------



## amjath (Nov 28, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> In a dilemma . Nexus 4 over LG Optimus G At & T(the variant with expandable memory ).
> Since both are pretty much the same device , shouldn't they both get similar support for custom roms from devs ??
> 90% the same thing , if expandable memory is not taken in consideration. Actually I play loads of games , and *hell lot of files*.



yes for expandable memory then its optimus G. Cloud storage and Cloud music library not standard for us yet


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2013)

How portable are those power bank with Y-shaped OTG cables ?? Just in case if I land up with Nexus 4 , I will eventually have to buy the OTG jugaad. Anyone currently using it ??


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2013)

Black friday for android apps
Black Friday app deals on Google Play


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 29, 2013)

@Amjath. LG Optimus G at&t unlocked. I read that the 13mp camera of the international version doesn't not offer much improvement.
So going for this one. Brand new , for 18k . 1 year US warranty , I think. Not applicable in India though.  , THe only drawback. But I think @18k , this should be a sweet deal.


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> @Amjath. LG Optimus G at&t unlocked. I read that the 13mp camera of the international version doesn't not offer much improvement.
> So going for this one. Brand new , for 18k . 1 year US warranty , I think. Not applicable in India though.  , THe only drawback. But I think @18k , this should be a sweet deal.



My only suggestion would be check for thanks giving and black friday for deals for this phone, You might be lucky to get cheaper


----------



## baccilus (Nov 29, 2013)

Poweramp on sale at play store


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 29, 2013)

^^ it was black friday sale and applies to many apps.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 29, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ^^ it was black friday sale and applies to many apps.



But most are games. Apps like these are needed every day.


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2013)

baccilus said:


> But most are games. Apps like these are needed every day.





amjath said:


> Black friday for android apps
> Black Friday app deals on Google Play



see!!!


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 30, 2013)

*NEXUS 5 Review*


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 30, 2013)

^^ LG Nexus 5 review: Back to the future - GSMArena.com I like this review( actually I like al GSMARENA reviews, they are awesome  )


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2013)

Is game achievement working, or the service isn't launched yet in India


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 1, 2013)

any good music player for android, yes the free one, with good equilizer and playlist feature


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 1, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> any good music player for android, yes the free one, with good equilizer and playlist feature



>Google Play music
>PlayerPro
>Poweramp(best one but 15 day trial, purchase later if you like)


----------



## Vyom (Dec 1, 2013)

It took hours to troubleshoot updating Kitkat on my Nexus 7. And disappointed to know that there is no transparent bar, even on home screen.
So much for the trouble Google.


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2013)

Vyom said:


> It took hours to troubleshoot updating Kitkat on my Nexus 7. And disappointed to know that there is no transparent bar, even on home screen.
> So much for the trouble Google.



It's a skinned android for nexus 5 which is exclusive I guess


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 2, 2013)

Vyom said:


> It took hours to troubleshoot updating Kitkat on my Nexus 7. And disappointed to know that there is no transparent bar, even on home screen.
> So much for the trouble Google.





amjath said:


> It's a skinned android for nexus 5 which is exclusive I guess



Its part of Google Experiance launcher 

try this [APP]Get Android 4.4 Launcher on your phone NOW!! - xda-developers or nova/apex latest BETA.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Dec 2, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ^^ LG Nexus 5 review: Back to the future - GSMArena.com I like this review( actually I like al GSMARENA reviews, they are awesome  )



They are _perfectly_ neutral. That's beautiful. Most of the reviews tilt towards a particular camp. GSMarena steers clear of it. Their verdict is actually just that, verdict. Unlike others who push their own preference. GSM is awesome, like always.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 2, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Its part of Google Experiance launcher
> 
> try this [APP]Get Android 4.4 Launcher on your phone NOW!! - xda-developers or nova/apex latest BETA.



Yup
Every 4.4 ROM has transparency but the launcher also needs to support it lol


----------



## amjath (Dec 2, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Its part of Google Experiance launcher
> 
> try this [APP]Get Android 4.4 Launcher on your phone NOW!! - xda-developers or nova/apex latest BETA.



Thanks launcher is great but no transparent notification bar. S2 running cm 10.3


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 2, 2013)

^^ Sorry I dont know why its not working on your device 
Working properly on all current nexus devices (starting from Galaxy nexus)


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 3, 2013)

Guys my Note2 has been giving very less battery back up these days. What are the things that I Can try to fix the problem?


----------



## true_lies (Dec 3, 2013)

Well Blackberry has released BBM for android for a couple of months now, any idea if and will it be released for 2.3 Gingerbread. Least requirement currently is 4.0 ICS.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2013)

true_lies said:


> Well Blackberry has released BBM for android for a couple of months now, any idea if and will it be released for 2.3 Gingerbread. Least requirement currently is 4.0 ICS.


for Gingerbread u can try ported BBM



ajayritik said:


> Guys my Note2 has been giving very less battery back up these days. What are the things that I Can try to fix the problem?



if its rooted then remove bloatwares/crapwares & install greenify


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2013)

As suggested by someone here I installed an app called Keep Screen which can have specific apps always on without screen getting locked. It was working for one app called Pomodoro , however when I selected the option for another one called Toggl it's not working.
Any ideas?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 4, 2013)

Is there any app through which I can set whether the apps should connect to the network or not?


----------



## amjath (Dec 4, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Is there any app through which I can set whether the apps should connect to the network or not?



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.netspark.firewall


----------



## amjath (Dec 4, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> As suggested by someone here I installed an app called Keep Screen which can have specific apps always on without screen getting locked. It was working for one app called Pomodoro , however when I selected the option for another one called Toggl it's not working.
> Any ideas?



Try changing the app from pomodoro to toggl and see, then try adding pomodoro


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 4, 2013)

amjath said:


> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.netspark.firewall



It cant block background usage IMO


----------



## amjath (Dec 4, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> It cant block background usage IMO



Their description says "Disable background activity for selected apps". Let him try it and see whether his app comes under that selected list


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2013)

updated Google Play Music to latest version and Damn it doesn't support .m4a audio now (which it was earlier)


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 10, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Is there any app through which I can set whether the apps should connect to the network or not?



(In android 4.0+) Go to android settings > Data Usage > Select any app > Restrict Background Data


----------



## baccilus (Dec 10, 2013)

amjath said:


> Their description says "Disable background activity for selected apps". Let him try it and see whether his app comes under that selected list



If might mean it blocks the activity of the apps he selects.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 12, 2013)

Guys which app is good in monitoring data usage. I currently use Onavo Count but it doesn't have features like daily usage stats and the daily limit indicator. It just lets me know when I have crossed more than 80% of the limit.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 12, 2013)

Try zdbox


----------



## sksundram (Dec 12, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys which app is good in monitoring data usage. I currently use Onavo Count but it doesn't have features like daily usage stats and the daily limit indicator. It just lets me know when I have crossed more than 80% of the limit.



Try 3g watchdog pro. Daily/weekly/monthly display of data as well as you can restrict the connection if your cap exceeds. Also it works on 2g as well as wifi.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 12, 2013)

^^ Why you no use Android settings app ?
this all crap apps consumes a lot of battery and ram 
+ another point : As the Settings have full access to kernel it can monitor much better then any other app.

@abhidev and others change you signatures and remove BB codes as they are not supported now.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 12, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> @abhidev and others change you signatures and remove BB tags as they are not supported now.



BB tags?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 12, 2013)

abhidev said:


> BB tags?



sorry my bad BB CODES
No bold/Italic, Links, spoiler in sig
you can use just plain text so edit your sig accordingly


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2013)

Which is the best call recorder?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 15, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Which is the best call recorder?



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.record.my.call


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.record.my.call



 only recording mine voice not the incoming caller?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> only recording mine voice not the incoming caller?



Try changing source/format. Former always tends to be the culprit. It should work.

PS: This thread should surely solve your problem. GoodLuck.


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 16, 2013)

Guys, my Karbonn a5 running in 2.3.6 showing a weired problem..
The ear piece  speaker is going off some times...
if I reboot the phone, it comes back...
I can't hear anything while in a call... when I reboot, ear piece  speaker is working.. :/
What will be problem?

Software problem?
or speaker gone?


----------



## sushovan (Dec 16, 2013)

LG G2 Android 4.4 KitKat update postponed to early 2014, at least in France

And No! this one isnt the rumored SFR carrier update this time, its Official!


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 17, 2013)

sushovan said:


> LG G2 Android 4.4 KitKat update postponed to early 2014, at least in France
> 
> And No! this one isnt the rumored SFR carrier update this time, its Official!



That false news by Estonian Telco made me infuriated...... fu@#in a@@@@les.. can't even convey the updates properly.  
Really had my thoughts towards LG changed for a while.....concerning this bad reputation towards Update policy


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 17, 2013)

^^ I think updates are started in korea


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Try changing source/format. Former always tends to be the culprit. It should work.
> 
> PS: This thread should surely solve your problem. GoodLuck.



OK..so recording in amr did some improvements but still the incoming voice is not clear
and the thread u referred has some patching of sound files...

I also installed the other app as suggested by OP in xda (9/10 rating) but that one not recording the calls 
~~~~~~~

*Q: *I am looking for CSR Racing unlimited money/gold hack? does anybody has it? coz all over internet they are spamming with surveys to download the patch


----------



## amjath (Dec 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *Q: *I am looking for CSR Racing unlimited money/gold hack? does anybody has it? coz all over internet they are spamming with surveys to download the patch





> Unlimited Totally Free Gas
> 
> To get Unlimited free gas, go to Settings and then General and choose Date and Time. Now turn off "Set Automatically" and then choose the option "Set Date & Time". Now set the time one hour forward.
> 
> ...


Cheats/Tips - CSR Racing , CSR - Wiki Guide | Gamewise


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2013)

^^does that work with latest version of the game?


----------



## amjath (Dec 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^does that work with latest version of the game?



No idea hope it should


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 17, 2013)

Can someone suggest me a good free app for playing music?
Also my daughter has changed the display of icons on the screen wherein now all the apps are grouped as Games, System etc. How do I undo this?


----------



## amjath (Dec 17, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone suggest me a good free app for playing music?
> Also my daughter has changed the display of icons on the screen wherein now all the apps are grouped as Games, System etc. How do I undo this?



Play music

In app drawer, click menu and see if there is any options regarding grouping. Not sure more about it


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 17, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone suggest me a good free app for playing music?
> Also my daughter has changed the display of icons on the screen wherein now all the apps are grouped as Games, System etc. How do I undo this?



>try "Google play music" or "PowerAMP"
>are you talking about homescreen or launcher. open folder-> drag (press and hold 3-5 seconds->swipe)icons outside! simple


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> OK..so recording in amr did some improvements but still the incoming voice is not clear
> and the thread u referred has some patching of sound files...
> 
> I also installed the other app as suggested by OP in xda (9/10 rating) but that one not recording the calls



Only random settings can make it work, not random apps. I gave link of thread hoping that patch should supposedly work as it was also for HTC.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 17, 2013)

amjath said:


> Play music
> 
> In app drawer, click menu and see if there is any options regarding grouping. Not sure more about it





ankush28 said:


> >try "Google play music" or "PowerAMP"
> >are you talking about homescreen or launcher. open folder-> drag (press and hold 3-5 seconds->swipe)icons outside! simple



I selected Restore to last layout and it worked.
Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 20, 2013)

How Android's RAM works and why you should not use task killers!
 Android bqbq: How Android's RAM works and why you should not use task killers!

Didnt saw anything related to this on forum so posted here


----------



## theterminator (Dec 22, 2013)

bank of baroda visa card is declined to purhase an app???? what should i do?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 22, 2013)

theterminator said:


> bank of baroda visa card is declined to purhase an app???? what should i do?



Use Amazone app store 
which app?


----------



## theterminator (Dec 22, 2013)

Google Play store.... Trying to purchase SEGA Virtua Tennis.... though I found a FREE version too


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2013)

guys is there any app which can log the urls Android Phone is trying to connect?


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 22, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> guys is there any app which can log the urls Android Phone is trying to connect?



Don't know about logging , but firewalls always filter the outgoing traffic. 
I have an application named intercepter which acts as a packet analyzer , for android. Somewhat like wireshark.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Don't know about logging , but firewalls always filter the outgoing traffic.
> I have an application named intercepter which acts as a packet analyzer , for android. Somewhat like wireshark.


Basically..I m looking for an App which can tell me what url was pingged from phone (just like cyberroam monitor in PC)


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 22, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Basically..I m looking for an App which can tell me what url was pingged from phone (just like cyberroam monitor in PC)



I dont know exactly but there was one app named PARENTAL CONTROL which does this work


----------



## amjath (Dec 23, 2013)

If anyone looking for parental control, try *qustodio.* Monitor sites and block with a online account and can add other platform devices too


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 24, 2013)

Guys can I customise which the ringtone based on the caller. I had this feature in my earliest Nokia phone. 
Also for setting the alarm or SMS tone I don't have the option to chose my own. It just gives some predefined tones.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 24, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can I customise which the ringtone based on the caller. I had this feature in my earliest Nokia phone.
> Also for setting the alarm or SMS tone I don't have the option to chose my own. It just gives some predefined tones.



Google is your best friend -_-
you can do it from contacts/Peoples app


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can I *customise which the ringtone based on the caller*. I had this feature in my earliest Nokia phone.
> Also for setting the alarm or SMS tone I don't have the option to chose my own. It just gives some predefined tones.



this is available on all ICS & JB & Kitkat Phones


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 24, 2013)

its available on Gingerbread too


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 25, 2013)

Guys, am planning to flash ICS rom for my Karbonn A5, which is now running on gingerbread 2.3.6
So am noob to this, the ROM that am going to flash is saying it NEEDS BASEBAND VERSION ICS..!!
What is that..? Am now in 2.3.6 gingerbread, so Can I flash that ROM now..?  
Please help


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 25, 2013)

jkultimate said:


> Guys, am planning to flash ICS rom for my Karbonn A5, which is now running on gingerbread 2.3.6
> So am noob to this, the ROM that am going to flash is saying it NEEDS BASEBAND VERSION ICS..!!
> What is that..? Am now in 2.3.6 gingerbread, so Can I flash that ROM now..?
> Please help



link of rom?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2013)

Guys any app for mobile web cam (using usb)


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 30, 2013)

My mom and wife uses Galaxy S2. Their handsets are ageing. I am planning to upgrade it to Xperia Z1. 
What is your openion?
Is there any online site, that provide exchange scheme?
Does Sony handsets have good resell value?


----------



## Minion (Dec 30, 2013)

jkultimate said:


> Guys, my Karbonn a5 running in 2.3.6 showing a weired problem..
> The ear piece  speaker is going off some times...
> if I reboot the phone, it comes back...
> I can't hear anything while in a call... when I reboot, ear piece  speaker is working.. :/
> ...



Install sound about then restart phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> My mom and wife uses Galaxy S2. Their handsets are ageing. I am planning to upgrade it to Xperia Z1.
> What is your openion?
> Is there any online site, that provide exchange scheme?
> Does Sony handsets have good resell value?



IMHO, they won't require a top end device. Why not get them a Moto G when it launches? Moto G has beaten Nexus 4 in benchmarks (Motorola Moto G review: Little big G - GSMArena.com) and Nexus 4 isn't a low end device by any means.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 30, 2013)

Luffy said:


> IMHO, they won't require a top end device. Why not get them a Moto G when it launches? Moto G has beaten Nexus 4 in benchmarks (Motorola Moto G review: Little big G - GSMArena.com) and Nexus 4 isn't a low end device by any means.



 on this


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 30, 2013)

Is it advisable to use those guitar tuners for android ?? I mean how good they are when it comes to guitar tuning. ( Mode : Begineer )


----------



## amjath (Dec 30, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> My mom and wife uses Galaxy S2. Their handsets are ageing. I am planning to upgrade it to Xperia Z1.
> What is your openion?
> Is there any online site, that provide exchange scheme?
> Does Sony handsets have good resell value?



I'm using s2 too I don't think there is not much need to upgrade, except for the battery life. Looking at ur question I'm sure u was not aware of flipkart's exchange deal. It happened twice. Only phone which has good resale value is iPhone. (Not sure it's still stand it's place)


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 30, 2013)

Guys my 9 month old Note2 is giving very less backup.
Any suggestions before I give it to the service center guys?


----------



## amjath (Dec 31, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys my 9 month old Note2 is giving very less backup.
> Any suggestions before I give it to the service center guys?



Post ur battery stats and what's ur screen on time.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 31, 2013)

amjath said:


> Post ur battery stats and what's ur screen on time.



Sorry for being noob. But how do I do this?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 31, 2013)

settings>battery> post the section that shows different usage by apps/services.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 31, 2013)

I have Karbonn A15 , Can someone tell me how to root step by step, and what is the best MOD available and how to install it.

I searched xda, but the thread seems to be pretty old. and I am confused with the process.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 31, 2013)

Any free sms app (India)? FREE SMS INDIA has been removed from google play


----------



## amjath (Dec 31, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Any free sms app (India)? FREE SMS INDIA has been removed from google play



Free SMS sender is available in play store which says  it supports India


----------



## sksundram (Dec 31, 2013)

You should read the review. It's not working at all. It has not been updated for months. Free sms india was the best one but don't know why it got removed.


----------



## amjath (Dec 31, 2013)

sksundram said:


> You should read the review. It's not working at all. It has not been updated for months. Free sms india was the best one but don't know why it got removed.



My bad didn't read 'em


----------



## ©mß (Dec 31, 2013)

I just really got confused now. Someone just did me. Does rooting increase the RAM?


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

©mß said:


> I just really got confused now. Someone just did me. Does rooting increase the RAM?



To my knowledge, if u root u get permission to remove the bloats which free up the ram somewhat


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Any free sms app (India)? FREE SMS INDIA has been removed from google play



you can always grab the apk from outside source: Free SMS India 7.7.5 - 1Mobile


----------



## sksundram (Jan 1, 2014)

sam said:


> you can always grab the apk from outside source: Free SMS India 7.7.5 - 1Mobile



Yeah, I know that but Is the app working? Last time I checked none of the sms gates were working.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 1, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Yeah, I know that but Is the app working? Last time I checked none of the sms gates were working.



I use hike, works perfectly fine. But the free msg have been capped to 100 now a days.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 1, 2014)

It says only 100 sms per MONTH. I thought it to be per day. Not my cup of tea then.


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

There is an excellent task switcher app I found which is still in beta. 
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fb.looprtaskswitcher
Hope u guys like it


----------



## ©mß (Jan 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> To my knowledge, if u root u get permission to remove the bloats which free up the ram somewhat



Yes, I also knew this only that it frees the RAM. My friends they all attacked on me by saying that it increases RAM. I thought how can RAM increase just by rooting.
PS:My phone is rooted.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 1, 2014)

Rooting just give you master access to do ANY thing ...
You can increase ram too...
Removing bloatwares makes phone superfast as most crap background processes wont run anymore....
I've removed samsung's all bloatwares and my SGY rarely lags 
Remember always killing running services does not make your phone faster


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 1, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Sorry for being noob. But how do I do this?



Settings>battery>screencapture


----------



## sdk (Jan 2, 2014)

@ankush28: I also own a SGY, and despite of root and porting apps to sd, internal memory stays almost full, any suggestions?
And have you tried removing gmaps?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 2, 2014)

sdk said:


> @ankush28: I also own a SGY, and despite of root and porting apps to sd, internal memory stays almost full, any suggestions?
> And have you tried removing gmaps?



I removed Google Maps, Youtube, yahoo finance manager, accu weather widget, dual clock and samsung apps. I gained some 40-50 MB space.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 3, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I removed Google Maps, Youtube, yahoo finance manager, accu weather widget, dual clock and samsung apps. I gained some 40-50 MB space.



Same here.. 
+ I removed Google play services( I dont recommend doing this)
removed google talk, Memo and many more crapwares.


Running on super smooth Evolution-X Rom


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> Post ur battery stats and what's ur screen on time.





sam said:


> settings>battery> post the section that shows different usage by apps/services.



*s23.postimg.org/s22pt9z23/Screenshot_2014_01_01_22_28_37.png

*s29.postimg.org/k0c2zno0z/Screenshot_2014_01_01_22_28_26.jpg


----------



## amjath (Jan 3, 2014)

What the screen on time


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 3, 2014)

sdk said:


> @ankush28: I also own a SGY, and despite of root and porting apps to sd, internal memory stays almost full, any suggestions?
> And have you tried removing gmaps?



i guess Y has some kind of custom recovery like TWRP/CWM. create EXT partition in memory card and use App2SD to install apps on the EXT partition.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 3, 2014)

Any recommendations for finding applications which are keeping the device alive , and not allowing it to go in deep sleep ?


----------



## amjath (Jan 3, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Any recommendations for finding applications which are keeping the device alive , and not allowing it to go in deep sleep ?


*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809
Free in xda, payable in play


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 3, 2014)

sam said:


> i guess Y has some kind of custom recovery like TWRP/CWM. create EXT partition in memory card and use App2SD to install apps on the EXT partition.



It is long process and I faced stability issues :/ (8GB SD card died painfully  )
Btw Link2SD is what I am using as of now to move pesky apps to SD(whatsapp....)


----------



## sdk (Jan 3, 2014)

> I removed Google Maps, Youtube, yahoo finance manager, accu weather widget, dual clock and samsung apps. I gained some 40-50 MB space.


TY, I thought removing these will cause system to be unstable but I have uninstalled them and its working just fine 



> Btw Link2SD is what I am using as of now to move pesky apps to SD(whatsapp....)


I am using Titanium Backup Pro for it



> i guess Y has some kind of custom recovery like TWRP/CWM. create EXT partition in memory card and use App2SD to install apps on the EXT partition.


Have tried it too , but it didn't go as expected


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 3, 2014)

Guys any suggestions from my post about the battery stats?


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 3, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions from my post about the battery stats?



Which phone is it? And did you charge it to 100% before using..


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 3, 2014)

BTW this is the best i got on my g2. With less than moderate usage. Very little gaming and few calls. Some browsing etc.


*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/01/03/e8ysapag.jpg


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 3, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S5 to be announced at MWC 2014, with new design and material - Mobile Phone News | ThinkDigit


----------



## sushovan (Jan 3, 2014)

Now the hospitals will be flooded with kidneys of Sammy fanboys


----------



## Shah (Jan 3, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Now the hospitals will be flooded with kidneys of Sammy fanboys








If it costs that much, They would buy the Canvas 5.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 3, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Now the hospitals will be flooded with kidneys of Sammy fanboys


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jan 3, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Now the hospitals will be flooded with kidneys of Sammy fanboys



hahaha


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 3, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Which phone is it? And did you charge it to 100% before using..



Galaxy Note2. Yes I charged it to 100% before using it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 3, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Now the hospitals will be flooded with kidneys of Sammy fanboys




I'll be happy buying 2 Moto G instead.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 3, 2014)

Shah said:


> If it costs that much, They would buy the Canvas 5.


THere's a good probability of that.

When phones with flexible displays fall , it shouldn't damage the display to the extent as what happens to the displays of normal phones. ?


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 3, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I'll be happy buying 2 Moto G instead.



Same ^_^


----------



## sksundram (Jan 4, 2014)

1) Does tapatalk support ad coz today I encountered it a few times. 
2) Thinking of giving twitter a shot (still not convinced of its usefulness). So which is the best app for it?


----------



## amjath (Jan 4, 2014)

sksundram said:


> 1) Does tapatalk support ad coz today I encountered it a few times.
> 2) Thinking of giving twitter a shot (still not convinced of its usefulness). So which is the best app for it?



1) I encountered once yesterday. looks like they are testing, greedy ba$tard
TapaTalk will now have ads | Page 2 | XenForo Community
and some reviews on play too pointing it

thats insane for people who bought their app 2 years ago
2) Twitter app is good they have holo theme 
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.twitter.android&hl=en
but personally i like/use *Carbon for Twitter* the most. just give it a try
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dotsandlines.carbon&hl=en


----------



## sushovan (Jan 4, 2014)

I use Tapatalk 2 till now. no ads or issue whatsover unlike the new 4.x version(I believe tapatalk jumped the shark with their new versions and made them worse than previous versions just like uTorrent).


----------



## amjath (Jan 4, 2014)

sushovan said:


> I use Tapatalk 2 till now. no ads or issue whatsover unlike the new 4.x version(I believe tapatalk jumped the shark with their new versions and made them worse than previous versions just like uTorrent).



utorrent is different bro. They started as free and got hell a lot of users and now they wanted to make some cash, there no wrong in it. But these guys made their app paid and up the version want us to pay again is Bullsh!t.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey! Is it a bug or a limitation that whenever I want to add pictures while EDITING a post on tapatalk, it says that the admin has not allowed this feature but It works without a hitch while typing a NEW post. I am on the latest version.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 4, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Hey! Is it a bug or a limitation that whenever I want to add pictures while EDITING a post on tapatalk, it says that the admin has not allowed this feature but It works without a hitch while typing a NEW post. I am on the latest version.



AFAIK this is common for all forums on tapatalk
Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 6, 2014)

Currently running this mod. Has increased the battery life significantly on the stock rom.
★ [MOD] ◢ PurePerformances™X ◣ | Golden Edition | Scary performances on Android - xda-developers

PS : It adds a lot of performance too. I.E. Reduces lag . & My Antutu score increased by 400Points , to 20900.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2014)

Carbon is not working in my stock ICS ROM


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 6, 2014)

Guys I know there are apps to track the food, diet etc.
But are there any apps for tracking the time when we have the food?


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 6, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I know there are apps to track the food, diet etc.
> But are there any apps for tracking the time when we have the food?



This things looks bit foolish...

Do a google you will find app, but you'll get bored from them in few days


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 7, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> This things looks bit foolish...
> 
> Do a google you will find app, but you'll get bored from them in few days



Don't know about getting bored in few days. But I need the app.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 7, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Don't know about getting bored in few days. But I need the app.



Checkout this:
The best Android apps for foodies. Check out the following apps.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 8, 2014)

Guys any suggestions on my battery draining out fast on my Galaxy Note 2?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on my battery draining out fast on my Galaxy Note 2?



Use greenify and disable Wi-Fi, mobile data and Bluetooth when not in use.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on my battery draining out fast on my Galaxy Note 2?


If you are rooted& unlocked you can try some tweaks ( flashable zip.) . I have posted one recently , for me the battery life has increased significantly. [ Battery life @idle and sleep has seen a huge increase.]


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 9, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on my battery draining out fast on my Galaxy Note 2?



I dont think you've rooted, right?

"Disable" samsung's crap default apps.


----------



## amjath (Jan 9, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> If you are rooted& unlocked you can try some tweaks ( flashable zip.) . I have posted one recently , for me the battery life has increased significantly. [ Battery life @idle and sleep has seen a huge increase.]



My phone felt so slow after flashing got to raise queries on dev thread


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

Which phone have a very good battery that lasts 3 days and it should be based on Android OS.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 9, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Which phone have a very good battery that lasts 3 days and it should be based on Android OS.



none


----------



## amjath (Jan 9, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Which phone have a very good battery that lasts 3 days and it should be based on Android OS.



LG G2 little bit closer
*cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/13/09/lg-g2-battery-test/lg-g2-battery-score.jpg

or LG G flex


----------



## ZTR (Jan 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> LG G2 little bit closer
> *cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/13/09/lg-g2-battery-test/lg-g2-battery-score.jpg
> 
> or LG G flex


Note 3, Huawei Ascend Mate and Lenovo P780
*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/samsung-galaxy-note-3/gsmarena_008.jpg
Lenovo P780 review - GSMArena Blog
*cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/13/06/huawei-ascend-mate-battery-test/gsmarena_002.jpg


----------



## sanjugalande (Jan 9, 2014)

hi
can u please suggest google apps for trip recording.like apps will recors all routes taken by car using gps and later it can be used


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 9, 2014)

Is there a petition against phones with non-expandable memory?

Stop pushing cloud storage at us like that execs. I'm not gonna use it, not for next few years if I can help it.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 9, 2014)

^^
Nexus devices will never come with expandable storage as it is google's phone.HTC usually china version of HTC's phone comes with micro sd card support where as rest of the version don't.it would have been great if they have sold chinese version in India.all other rands come with expandable storage AFAIK. 
oh yeah then there is LG i really don't know what they were smoking when they dropped micro sd support from g2 and g flex  and i don't see this trend changing even if we sign petition or not.so if you hate use cloud then you have to go for a phone with expandable storage(thats the trade off sadly)


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 9, 2014)

Have you guys seen that news, some SanDisk Bluetooth device has been released, for phones which doesn't have external storage, like Nexus.
I'm not even minimally interested, just thought it might help someone.

P.S.: This one,
www.androidpolice.com/2014/01/06/ce...64gb-makes-it-available-immediately-for-99-99


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 10, 2014)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> Nexus devices will never come with expandable storage as it is google's phone.HTC usually china version of HTC's phone comes with micro sd card support where as rest of the version don't.it would have been great if they have sold chinese version in India.all other rands come with expandable storage AFAIK.
> oh yeah then there is LG i really don't know what they were smoking when they dropped micro sd support from g2 and g flex  and i don't see this trend changing even if we sign petition or not.so if you hate use cloud then you have to go for a phone with expandable storage(thats the trade off sadly)



It's stupid way to do business. In a country like India where connectivity is an issue, shoving cloud in our throats doesn't make any sense.

I thought Android was about freedom and options. Sadly, this isn't the case anymore. 
We are stuck with phones with huge screens, non removable battery and non expandable memory (especially phones from Google, who can go $%#^ themselves).

What a mess.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 10, 2014)

I hated the nexus 4 phones due to limited 8-16gb memory.
I mean seriously 8gb for a monster chipset ?? Come on....its adreno 320 with 4 fkin krait cores !!!!
Even 2-3 HD games and ....you're done.!!! Huh....


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 10, 2014)

^^
you don't see any 8Gb nexus devices anymore,its only 16 and 32.

@Inceptionist,
i don't blame google for leaving out expandable storage from nexus devices.people may think how much does it cost to add micro sd card support for a phone but its not the problem and intention behind leaving the card support.nexus devices sell at $300 where as same specd other devices with good build quality sell at $750.so basically google is giving you pure android for 0 profit but then they are not interested in running charity,so the way to make profit is play store and making people use google's own cloud storage(this is the reason for not having expandable storage).
And about India,sadly India is not considered as a major market as of now, so none of the phones are designed with Indians in mind.so we always have to trade off some features with others according to our priority.


----------



## amjath (Jan 10, 2014)

Basically Nexus device program is for the developers not consumers. But since they are cheap everyone wants to get one, so manufacturer [not Google] wants to push more devices.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2014)

I read somewhere that mounting microsd card takes some time during boot and removing it improves the startup time. Maybe thats why no sd card support :/


----------



## ZTR (Jan 10, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I read somewhere that mounting microsd card takes some time during boot and removing it improves the startup time. Maybe thats why no sd card support :/



That is true but that is not the reason for removing microSD card 
And that doesnt matter as even if you dont have a microSD yet tons of pics and videos the media scanner is still gonna run at boot and slow the device.

The main reason is that Google wants to promote its cloud services.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 10, 2014)

And how is the cloud helpful for consumers from third world countries like ours?

Do the execs in their comfy cabins and unlimited Internet access provided by company ever think about that?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 10, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> And how is the cloud helpful for consumers from third world countries like ours?
> 
> Do the execs in their comfy cabins and unlimited Internet access provided by company ever think about that?



Haven't you heard about Loon for All ? Project Loon ? Google
I think they *are* trying to get Internet to all.

Though India might not be a priority right now. Because some of the other countries are below than our country in terms of Internet connectivity.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 12, 2014)

Do Digit Magazine have any app on play store?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 12, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Do Digit Magazine have any app on play store?



Not official atleast.
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mathi.thinkdigit
and
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.magzter.digitmagazine


----------



## srkmish (Jan 12, 2014)

Why does the magzter version of filmfare on android not have single page view . Also it is damn slow. I always have to zoom in to read stuff  . Ios has the single page view. Times like these, i feel foolish paying for stuff and consider piracy the more hassle free and intelligent choice


----------



## theterminator (Jan 12, 2014)

there was one app called appygeek, it's a cool app but i needed news from an Indian perspective, TOI looks very stupid


----------



## Vyom (Jan 12, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Why does the magzter version of filmfare on android not have single page view . Also it is damn slow. I always have to zoom in to read stuff  . Ios has the single page view. Times like these, i feel foolish paying for stuff and consider piracy the more hassle free and intelligent choice



Have you tried rotating the display to portrait?
I can read the right magazine in one page view while my tab is in portrait.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 12, 2014)

Yesteday I upgraded my s3 to 4.3 ( official) and after that the eye symbol( ie the smart stay icon) is continuously showing up in the notification panel. But when I disable the smart stay option, the icon goes away. But before the update this icon only shows up sometimes when the front camera used to check and now it is continuously showing up all the time. So is this some type of bug??


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2014)

^ may be. Check about this in xda  s3 official ROM thread


----------



## R2K (Jan 12, 2014)

Are 7in android tablets worth it ?


----------



## sushovan (Jan 12, 2014)

R2K said:


> Are 7in android tablets worth it ?



Nexus 7 is the most popular tablet in the world. So I guess there are people out there who think 7 inch tablets are worth it


----------



## srkmish (Jan 12, 2014)

R2K said:


> Are 7in android tablets worth it ?



Great for gaming and reading, not so good for browsing and illustrated pdfs/ magazines . 10 inch tablets have become quite light( ipad air) and will continue to be lighter in future. Personally i would have an 8 inch tablet and a 10 inch combo


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys earlier when typing anything on my Android phone it used to suggest the text which I assume is predictive text . However recently I saw that whenever I type a word which is miss-spelt it replaces the mis spelt word without letting me type what I want to. I turned predictive text but I would want like how it was before where it suggests me words but doesn't replace the miss-spelt word.


----------



## harsh1387 (Jan 12, 2014)

Facing a peculiar problem since yesterday. 
Whenever a call comes I pick it up and mute gets automatically activated. So I have to go to dialer screen and unmute the call. Cant find why this is happening. Any solution?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 12, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys earlier when typing anything on my Android phone it used to suggest the text which I assume is predictive text . However recently I saw that whenever I type a word which is miss-spelt it replaces the mis spelt word without letting me type what I want to. I turned predictive text but I would want like how it was before where it suggests me words but doesn't replace the miss-spelt word.



You enabled Auto Correction on. Go in the settings of the Keyboard you use. Should have a setting for that.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 13, 2014)

Those of you who have both a Powerful Tablet (7") and a Similarly powerful 4.5-5" smartphone , do you find any use of the Tablets over Smartphones ??
I was thinking to buy a Nexus 7 32GB too , considering it's quite cheap but then , I am wondering if it'll be of any use , over my existing powerful ( gaming capable ) laptop and smartphone .


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Those of you who have both a Powerful Tablet (7") and a Similarly powerful 4.5-5" smartphone , do you find any use of the Tablets over Smartphones ??
> I was thinking to buy a Nexus 7 32GB too , considering it's quite cheap but then , I am wondering if it'll be of any use , over my existing powerful ( gaming capable ) laptop and smartphone .



Basic reason for having a tablet for me at least are as follows:
1. Easier browsing on tablet's bigger screen.
2. Typing is more convenient. I make fewer mistakes since keyboard size is big.
3. Playing HD games like Asphalt 8 is amazing experience on the 7" form factor. More fun than PC sometimes, since you can steer. 
4. Reading comics feels natural and convenient. I use comixology app.
5. A tab is more fun than a smartphone in places like say if you are traveling long distances. 
6. Haven't watched any movie on my tab but it will be a lot better than watching on a smartphone. 
7. One more reason to buy myself a tab was to try Ubuntu Touch. And soon I will try Firefox OS.

Having said all these I should remind you that I have powerful but now outdated (hardware) phone, LG Optimus One. If say I had a Nexus 5 I might have skipped buying a tab.
Still a tablet have its own fun and convenience unmatched by a smartphone. Best thing about Nexus 7 form factor is that it can be easily carried in the pocket of jacket or if the need arise back pocket of your jeans. xD

PS: I posted this post from my N7, since I have just arrived from office and don't want to boot up the PC.


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 14, 2014)

I am thinking of upgrading my wife and mom's Galaxy S2. The requirement is big screen and a good camera and an android OS. Now I found comparision between Optimus G pro and Note 2. I found the hardware, screen and camera of Optimus G Pro better than Note 2 and still Optimus G Pro is cheaper than note 2. 

1) How good is the support of LG smartphones in india?
2) Should I consider Optimus G pro? 
3) Although I am impressed with Xperia Z1. But its screen size is small, compared to overall size of the handset. So if Sony has any plan to launch Xperia Z1 successor by MWC. Should i wait?


----------



## amjath (Jan 14, 2014)

^ yes Z2 is coming @ MWC. 
Xperia Z2, aka 'Sirius' leaked. Possible MWC debut - GSMArena.com news


----------



## maverick786us (Jan 15, 2014)

How good is the upcoming Xperia Ultra T2? It has 13MP camera. Is this the same camera used in Xperia Z? T2 have glass+aluminium body which is water resistant?


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> Basically Nexus device program is for the developers not consumers. But since they are cheap everyone wants to get one, so manufacturer [not Google] wants to push more devices.



Exactly 



Luffy said:


> I read somewhere that mounting microsd card takes some time during boot and removing it improves the startup time. Maybe thats why no sd card support :/



I have posted same thing earlier on tdf 

Another point is copyright issues with FAT :/


----------



## amjath (Jan 15, 2014)

^ that's why so much limitations with iPhone.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 15, 2014)

maverick786us said:


> How good is the upcoming Xperia Ultra T2? It has 13MP camera. Is this the same camera used in Xperia Z? T2 have glass+aluminium body which is water resistant?



Yes its the same camera as on the Xperia Z and quality is better than Z 

T2 doesn't have glass, its made of plastic and aluminum. No water resistance.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 18, 2014)

Lately, I am encountering with a warning displaying for a few seconds on my notification bar. It goes like this " your time is close enough", followed by a jelly bean logo. It's creepy. Is this some type of malware? 
.. 
Xolo q800/4.2.1 (stock rom)


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Lately, I am encountering with a warning displaying for a few seconds on my notification bar. It goes like this " your time is close enough", followed by a jelly bean logo. It's creepy. Is this some type of malware?
> ..
> Xolo q800/4.2.1 (stock rom)



May be did u scan usiing any antivirus /malware


----------



## theterminator (Jan 18, 2014)

Call logs takes some time to display. All my contacts are of my Google account and none in phone memory. Could that make it slow?


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Call logs takes some time to display. All my contacts are of my Google account and none in phone memory. Could that make it slow?



No. Mine also are of Google account. But once Google account is configured, contacts gets saved to your phone. So contacts may delay by half a sec but call log will not.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 19, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Lately, I am encountering with a warning displaying for a few seconds on my notification bar. It goes like this " your time is close enough", followed by a jelly bean logo. It's creepy. Is this some type of malware?
> ..
> Xolo q800/4.2.1 (stock rom)


Either its crappy Ad or a malware!!!



theterminator said:


> Call logs takes some time to display. All my contacts are of my Google account and none in phone memory. Could that make it slow?



No once its synced...it will be stored locally. You should clear call logs once.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> No. Mine also are of Google account. But once Google account is configured, contacts gets saved to your phone. So contacts may delay by half a sec but call log will not.



Do I have to manually synchronise once a new contact is created? 
Actually there is no separate call logs option under any menu. It shows when I tap the dialer icon. And when any of the contacts call, it takes 5 to 10 seconds to display the name. Till then it's showing the number only. I'm using Sony Xperia E dual.


----------



## amjath (Jan 19, 2014)

No if the sync is on all the time, it should sync periodically.
Take call log backup and
Go to settings, apps, all, scroll down to contacts storage and clear data.
Try syncing again. Restore our call log backup.
Try super backup for easy backip


----------



## theterminator (Jan 20, 2014)

Can I move all apps from phone memory to internal storage coz phone memory is just 740MB. Phone: Xperia E dual.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 20, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Can I move all apps from phone memory to internal storage coz phone memory is just 740MB. Phone: Xperia E dual.



Yes, but you would need root privileges.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 20, 2014)

I think that can be easily done right? After that?


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 20, 2014)

theterminator said:


> I think that can be easily done right? After that?



use link2sd or titanium backup once you rooted your phone.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, During calls my screen goes off but when I move from my ears the screen light remains off then I have to press the power button after that I can disconnect the call.

How to fix this ? If detach the phone from ear side then light needs to be ON again.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 20, 2014)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Hi, During calls my screen goes off but when I move from my ears the screen light remains off then I have to press the power button after that I can disconnect the call.
> 
> How to fix this ? If detach the phone from ear side then light needs to be ON again.



Which phone you have?
In most phones when you move your phone away from ear and also dont keep anything in front of proximity sensor it should turn on display!!!

Have you enabled "turn-off display during call" from call settings? If not do it. Might be screen is getting timed out during call


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 20, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Which phone you have?
> In most phones when you move your phone away from ear and also dont keep anything in front of proximity sensor it should turn on display!!!
> 
> Have you enabled "turn-off display during call" from call settings? If not do it. Might be screen is getting timed out during call



Its a Chinese phone any way to fix


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 20, 2014)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Its a Chinese phone any way to fix



Have you checked what I mentioned in 2nd part of my post?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 21, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Have you checked what I mentioned in 2nd part of my post?



Their is no setting in my phone


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 21, 2014)

^Same happens in my friend's xolo a700 I currently have.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 21, 2014)

Open the Dialer then its setting. Now uncheck Turn off screen during calls.
See if the setting is there.

A crap scratch guard or your phone's cover which is covering proximity sensor may be culprit.!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 23, 2014)

Guys on my Sony Z1 I get an alert for system update but when I try to update it says I need a computer to update.
Any ideas?


----------



## srkmish (Jan 23, 2014)

so Im currently using my iris 501 as my karbonn a5 died after a cruel washing machine induced torture. been using it today on 3g all the time tapatalking and browsing. love the battery life on this thing. its still has juice left!. on my karbonn a5 I  got 3.5 hours of screen time on a full charge


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 23, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys on my Sony Z1 I get an alert for system update but when I try to update it says I need a computer to update.
> Any ideas?



Let me google that for you.
*www.sonymobile.com/in/tools/pc-companion/


----------



## anurag anand (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi guys I want to use my phone as a webcam that can transfer live videos from my phones camera to my PC.i have tried Droid cam but it only works via USB cable and also I don't want to spend money for Droid cam x any suggestions?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 26, 2014)

See if this helps: (came across this it just today)
How to Turn An Old Android Phone into a Networked Security Camera

For motion detection it uses a paid app. And it also uses USB cable.

If you want to have a functionality like this, I don't think you can get it free!


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 27, 2014)

Guys whenever I compose a new SMS in my android phone and upon selecting which used to send I get for same contact multiple information which I assume includes details like his email address.

Is there any settings which will enable me to select only those contacts who have mobile number saved in either my SIM or Phone instead of contacts who don't have phone number. I guess these contacts are being imported from my gmail account.

Also one more thing when I delete some contacts later I see them getting added to my phone . Are these contacts getting synced from my gmail account?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys whenever I compose a new SMS in my android phone and upon selecting which used to send I get for same contact multiple information which I assume includes details like his email address.
> 
> Is there any settings which will enable me to select only those contacts who have mobile number saved in either my SIM or Phone instead of contacts who don't have phone number. I guess these contacts are being imported from my gmail account.
> 
> *Also one more thing when I delete some contacts later I see them getting added to my phone . Are these contacts getting synced from my gmail account?*



Yep, turn off sync from "account and sync" settings.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 27, 2014)

Tried to buy an app on play store today using Axis Debit Card, SBI credit card and HDFC credit card but in every case it failed to recognise. What could be the reason?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 27, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Tried to buy an app on play store today using Axis Debit Card, SBI credit card and HDFC credit card but in every case it failed to recognise. What could be the reason?


Almost all major CC works! ICICI debit card too. No comments on SBI CC though.


----------



## moniker (Jan 27, 2014)

Strange! I use SBI credit card for buying apps from play store, it works for me.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah, 3 different cards but it didn't work for me.


----------



## ZTR (Jan 27, 2014)

Try HDFC VCC that works on play store


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 27, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys whenever I compose a new SMS in my android phone and upon selecting which used to send I get for same contact multiple information which I assume includes details like his email address.
> 
> Is there any settings which will enable me to select only those contacts who have mobile number saved in either my SIM or Phone instead of contacts who don't have phone number. I guess these contacts are being imported from my gmail account.


Guys any response on the above.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 27, 2014)

^ Yup. There is a setting where you can restrict the contacts to those only which have numbers.
In my Lg Optimus P500 (running Cyanogenmod's Kitkat) it's on this screen:

*i.minus.com/i3ySsZKOlzZV7.png

Try to find the above screen from "People" (contact list) app, and uncheck categories other than, "My Contacts".


----------



## true_lies (Jan 27, 2014)

Saw this while searching for bbm for Android 2.3
blackberry-considering-gingerbread-support-bbm-android/
Anyone know how to register for the bbm Beta Zone?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2014)

How to stop apps from starting whenever the WiFi or packet data is switched on?


----------



## sksundram (Jan 28, 2014)

^^Use greenify and hibernate them..


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 28, 2014)

Am I only one who LOVES the speech to text capability of an android 2.3.6 . I was under the impression, that only jellybean has speech to text commands,  I was thankfully wrong!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 28, 2014)

cute.bandar said:


> Am I only one who LOVES the speech to text capability of an android 2.3.6 . I was under the impression, that only jellybean has speech to text commands,  I was thankfully wrong!



Me too sometimes. Saves me the trouble to type long sentences. And also to impress others.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2014)

sksundram said:


> ^^Use greenify and hibernate them..



I can't use greenify on Gingerbread .

Also, i want the apps to start when i want them to, not automatically. Freezing and then unfreezing them is not a good option for me.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 28, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I can't use greenify on Gingerbread .
> 
> Also, i want the apps to start when i want them to, not automatically. Freezing and then unfreezing them is not a good option for me.



Titanium backup :rolledeyes:


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 28, 2014)

@Vyom I wasn't able to find the settings which help me in having only contacts with phone number displayed while texting.


----------



## moniker (Jan 28, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I can't use greenify on Gingerbread .
> 
> Also, i want the apps to start when i want them to, not automatically. Freezing and then unfreezing them is not a good option for me.



You can try Autorun manager. It is the closest to greenify that you can get on gingerbread. It identifies on what events an app autostarts, you can choose to disable those events when you don't want the app to run stealthily in the background.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Titanium backup :rolledeyes:





> *Freezing and then unfreezing them is not a good option for me.*



I want the apps like Facebook and Tapatalk to not start automatically or access the internet while i've switched on the packet data to use other apps which require internet like Android Download Manager or Whatsapp. I think i require a autostart disabling app or something like that.


----------



## amjath (Jan 28, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I want the apps like Facebook and Tapatalk to not start automatically or access the internet while i've switched on the packet data to use other apps which require internet like Android Download Manager or Whatsapp. I think i require a autostart disabling app or something like that.



Tweak the notification settings in individual apps


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 28, 2014)

Is there any modded android OS for Xperia M.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 28, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I can't use greenify on Gingerbread .
> 
> Also, i want the apps to start when i want them to, not automatically. Freezing and then unfreezing them is not a good option for me.



Who said anything about freezing. Hibernating is not freezing. Btw no idea on 2.3.x


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 28, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I want the apps like Facebook and Tapatalk to not start automatically or access the internet while i've switched on the packet data to use other apps which require internet like Android Download Manager or Whatsapp. I think i require a autostart disabling app or something like that.


Once you freeze app with titanium backup(with root access obviously) it wont start automatically 
I am too on galaxy Y and it works for me.


amjath said:


> Tweak the notification settings in individual apps



Thats not good option!


----------



## moniker (Jan 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Once you freeze app with titanium backup(with root access obviously) it wont start automatically
> I am too on galaxy Y and it works for me



It won't start manually too! The app will disappear from the app drawer. I don't think that's what he wants. 

What you need here is play around with the broadcast and receiver intents, to stop apps from running stealthily in the background. The app Autorun Manager does that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 29, 2014)

moniker said:


> It won't start manually too! The app will disappear from the app drawer. I don't think that's what he wants.
> 
> What you need here is play around with the broadcast and receiver intents, to stop apps from running stealthily in the background. *The app Autorun Manager *does that.



Thanks, will try this tommorow.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 29, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> And how is the cloud helpful for consumers from third world countries like ours?
> 
> Do the execs in their comfy cabins and unlimited Internet access provided by company ever think about that?



I have my cloud services enabled for photos and it works pretty well. It uploads only when I am on Wifi.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 29, 2014)

So this guy's Motorola Defy was giving problem after he installed MIUI ROM. His battery was not able to recharge with a USB cable. So he Jump Started his phone somehow.
And the battery started working again.

The post at quora Post by Sarvesh Ranjan:
*www.quora.com/What-is-the-smartest-thing-you-have-ever-done-with-your-smartphone?share=1


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 30, 2014)

Guys which will be the best app to track my 3G usage.
For my current plan I have only 300 MB usage for one month so I want some kind of tracking which will tell me that I used say 10 MB for that day.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 30, 2014)

^^use internet speed meter


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 30, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys which will be the best app to track my 3G usage.
> For my current plan I have only 300 MB usage for one month so I want some kind of tracking which will tell me that I used say 10 MB for that day.



Search for 'Internet speed meter lite' on Google play


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 30, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Is there any modded android OS for Xperia M.



Go to xda forum. There is a lot of custom ROM for almost all Xperia mobiles.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 30, 2014)

Vyom said:


> So this guy's Motorola Defy was giving problem after he installed MIUI ROM. His battery was not able to recharge with a USB cable. So he Jump Started his phone somehow.
> And the battery started working again.
> 
> The post at quora Post by Sarvesh Ranjan:
> *www.quora.com/What-is-the-smartest-thing-you-have-ever-done-with-your-smartphone?share=1



He must be really loving his Defy. Nice workaround though.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 30, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys which will be the best app to track my 3G usage.
> For my current plan I have only 300 MB usage for one month so I want some kind of tracking which will tell me that I used say 10 MB for that day.



Use "my data manager"


----------



## amjath (Jan 30, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys which will be the best app to track my 3G usage.
> For my current plan I have only 300 MB usage for one month so I want some kind of tracking which will tell me that I used say 10 MB for that day.



U can also have a look at 3g watchdog


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 30, 2014)

Guys what's the best Android App to track Expenses. 
Currently I'm using *Expense Manage*r which doesn't have the option to copy the data in excel /export in excel to PC.
There was one more App which I used in the Past I think *Easy Money* however I think the trial version of this didn't have that feature.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 30, 2014)

Oppo makes its way to India by launching N1


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 30, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Oppo makes its way to India by launching N1



Price 40K


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Feb 4, 2014)

too pricey


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 4, 2014)

Does anyone out here have Sony Z1. I have this phone for quite sometime now but still not able to figure out how to best use it for taking photos.


----------



## amjath (Feb 4, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Does anyone out here has Sony Z1. I have this phone for quite sometime now but still not able to figure out how to best use it for taking photos.



May help u 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkQ15hpetac

*In other news*
LG flex for 69,999. 
*www.androidos.in/2014/02/lg-g-flex-india-price/


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 4, 2014)

^Apart from showing off I don't see anyone putting so much money on a phone


----------



## deepanshuchg (Feb 4, 2014)

^ spending this much money for showing off would be even a stupid decision. But its a fact there are many idiots on earth


----------



## amjath (Feb 4, 2014)

^ the curve that sets everything straight


----------



## moniker (Feb 4, 2014)

Some people do anything for curves.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 5, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Does anyone out here have Sony Z1. I have this phone for quite sometime now but still not able to figure out how to best use it for taking photos.



if you are looking for app then you must try VSCO Cam


----------



## deepanshuchg (Feb 13, 2014)

Need to buy a 16gb memory card. But am not sure what this class 4, class 6,  class 10, ultra means. How do they differ? Which one is better among them...? and Which brand- Sandisk, Transcend, Strontium or any other?
I know this may not be the correct thread to ask this but creating a new thread in 'buying advice' would sound odd for such a small question.


----------



## amjath (Feb 13, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> Need to buy a 16gb memory card. But am not sure what this class 4, class 6,  class 10, ultra means. How do they differ? Which one is better among them...? and Which brand- Sandisk, Transcend, Strontium or any other?
> I know this may not be the correct thread to ask this but creating a new thread in 'buying advice' would sound odd for such a small question.



Class 4,6,10 and ultra differs in read and write speeds.
If u r a gamer and move it to SD card or ur camera can take burst photo and have it saved to SD card, then get a class 10. I think ultra is bit pricey (I'm not sure) in that case class 10 is enough. And Get a sandisk.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 14, 2014)

Anything >= class 6 will be fine ImO.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Feb 15, 2014)

Here it is:
*www.flipkart.com/sandisk-microsdhc...id=ACCD6KQ3PRMMPJPT&otracker=search&pageNum=1
Its costing 775 a bit higher than what I expected. Any way I can get this or from some other brand for a bit lesser may be buying locally or applying some coupon?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 15, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> Here it is:
> SanDisk MicroSDHC 16 GB Class 10 Ultra - SanDisk: Flipkart.com
> Its costing 775 a bit higher than what I expected. Any way I can get this or from some other brand for a bit lesser may be buying locally or applying some coupon?



Buy locally. Apply coupon. But don't change the brand.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 16, 2014)

Guys my note2 battery drains out soon. Showed it at service center and they told I may not get more than 8-12 hrs on this.
Do we get any kind of power bank for Note2?


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 16, 2014)

When is Xperia T2 coming to indian market? Its been more than a month, it was announced and was supposed to be launched by the end of Jan. Its been 3rd week of feb now


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 17, 2014)

Guys need a small help. Gave my Note2 for repair and the service guy reinstalled the software and I lost everything. 
2 things
1. Is there anyway if I log into Playstore to find out what all apps I installed so that I can reinstall them?
2. Also will I be able to restore the contacts once I sync with Google?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Feb 17, 2014)

1. Yes, just go to play store -> my apps -> all  and you will get list of all the apps which you have installed using your account.
2. Yes you can do that also. But am not sure where is that option. Someone else might help in this.

But remember to take backup of the apps, gallery and contacts next time before giving your phone in the service center. They reinstall the software for no reason because this is the only things they are good at


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2014)

Contacts will automatically get synced, once sync is enabled.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2014)

Guys any good Android app which uses gprs to send sms to mobile numbers just like way2sms?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 20, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys any good Android app which uses gprs to send sms to mobile numbers just like way2sms?



I use Hike, but it comes with only 100 sms limitation (was unlimited earlier)


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys any good Android app which uses gprs to send sms to mobile numbers just like way2sms?


This one works decently, *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cz.vojtisek.freesmssender


----------



## akhilesh_ranjan (Feb 26, 2014)

Can windows 8 is ported in intel powered mobiles
(Lenovo K900 & Asus fonepad note FHD6)
these devices have no ARM issue because of 
x86 intel atom which is capable to run Win8
and have 2 GB RAM
with 1920x1080 IPS LCD
help guys...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2014)

this is one good app for expenses tracking 

[APP] [>= 4.0.0] Pocket Book - xda-developers


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 26, 2014)

After I gave my Note2 to the service center guy the battery problems are gone. Infact the phone is almost like how it was when I bought it initially. So there is some truth in what these technicians say some of these update softwares are crap.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 26, 2014)

Meaning??


----------



## amjath (Feb 26, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> After I gave my Note2 to the service center guy the battery problems are gone. Infact the phone is almost like how it was when I bought it initially. So there is some truth in what these technicians say some of these update softwares are crap.



Did he install ROM again? If so what version he installed


----------



## deepanshuchg (Feb 27, 2014)

I installed whatsapp on *windroy *emulator but when i tried to open it, am getting error that " a cellular data network is required to activate whatsapp messenger" . 
It is showing this because, the emulator doesn't have any network(signal) therefore no cellular data. But i am able to use internet on the stock browser. So is there any way to trick this and use whatsapp?
Or any other way to use whatsapp on PC other than bluestack?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes. AndroVM. I used it to install Android on pc for the sole purpose of using WhatsApp. Get it here: *androvm.org/blog/download/
You can get any version, cellular or tab or cellular tab combined.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Feb 27, 2014)

^Will try it.
But is there any solution for Windroy?

- - - Updated - - -

and which file do i need to download in case of AndroVM? The OVA file or AndroVMplayer Archieve?


----------



## amjath (Feb 28, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Yes. AndroVM. I used it to install Android on pc for the sole purpose of using WhatsApp. Get it here: *androvm.org/blog/download/
> You can get any version, cellular or tab or cellular tab combined.



I activated whatsapp on blue stacks, reactivated mobile since one number per whatsapp. After that my contacts got messed up horribly


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> and which file do i need to download in case of AndroVM? The OVA file or AndroVMplayer Archieve?



Download only ova file. Use VirtualBox to use it.
AndroVM is also a virtual machine, but I used VirtualBox.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> I activated whatsapp on blue stacks, reactivated mobile since one number per whatsapp. After that my contacts got messed up horribly



Yes, WhatsApp can only be used on one device at a time. Dunno why your contacts messed up.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 28, 2014)

I have rooted my phone, now I want to delete all the trash application that came pre-installed. What to do?? Also which terminal you guys use? Do I need to install it seperately?


----------



## sksundram (Feb 28, 2014)

uninstall master. 
link :  *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.droidware.uninstallmaster 

terminal. 
link :  *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jackpal.androidterm 
Yes, you have to install it separately just like any other app.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 28, 2014)

Google now launcher is now available on play store 

Anybody tried this? working fine with my moto g.

- - - Updated - - -



arijitsinha said:


> I have rooted my phone, now I want to delete all the trash application that came pre-installed. What to do??



I use ES file explorer, it has inbuilt root explorer.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> Did he install ROM again? If so what version he installed


How do I check if he has reinstalled ROM? 


anirbandd said:


> Meaning??


He just erased everything off my phone.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 28, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I have rooted my phone, now I want to delete all the trash application that came pre-installed. What to do?? Also which terminal you guys use? Do I need to install it seperately?



Just freeze/hibernate them, no point removing them.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I have rooted my phone, now I want to delete all the trash application that came pre-installed. What to do?? Also which terminal you guys use? Do I need to install it seperately?



I use Titanium Backup for removing bloatwares.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Just freeze/hibernate them, no point removing them.



There is a point, you get more free ROM space.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 28, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There is a point, you get more free ROM space.



And what you'll do with the free space ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> And what you'll do with the free space ?



Install alternative apps like X Theme Engine and Xposed Framework so that you can customise the phone according to your needs.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There is a point, you get more free ROM space.





SaiyanGoku said:


> Install alternative apps like X Theme Engine and Xposed Framework so that you can customise the phone according to your needs.



When sujay said about freezing, he has a strong point backing in. Most of the manufacturers install a ton of interlinked bloatware. You remove one, the next time you boot you'll keep getting some error message even though you haven't touched the others. With freezing there won't be any such issue.

Also the bloats take only a few MB space at best. If you install apps to system, you'll have to move it manually to system as well as any update.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 1, 2014)

sam said:


> When sujay said about freezing, he has a strong point backing in. Most of the manufacturers install a ton of interlinked bloatware. You remove one, the next time you boot you'll keep getting some error message even though you haven't touched the others. With freezing there won't be any such issue.
> 
> *Also the bloats take only a few MB space at best.* If you install apps to system, you'll have to move it manually to system as well as any update.



I got almost ~300 MB's more space after i removed the AT&T and some google apps which I didn't require in E970.


----------



## amjath (Mar 1, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> How do I check if he has reinstalled ROM?
> 
> He just erased everything off my phone.



Your second part of the answer has the answer or he may have done factory reset


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 1, 2014)

sksundram said:


> uninstall master.
> link :  *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.droidware.uninstallmaster
> 
> terminal.
> ...



Thanks, installed them and working fine


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2014)

VLC is unable to access sd card folders on kitkat 4.4.2 directly. however files can be played using VLC if opened through file manager

Any possible way to allow VLC access and list all the files/foldes in sd card?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 4, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> VLC is unable to access sd card folders on kitkat 4.4.2 directly. however files can be played using VLC if opened through file manager
> 
> Any possible way to allow VLC access and list all the files/foldes in sd card?


I loathe Google for that sodding new SD card permission thingy, what the hell were they trying to do??
Anyway, don't know what your phone is, but on my i9500 just changing the platform.xml did the job. Do take a backup of the original file in case anything goes wrong. I am talking about Method 2, as it's reversible.

xda-developers - View Single Post - [FIX][LEAKED 4.4]External Sdcard Mount Perms fix


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2014)

^ i tried to modify the xml file manually and softbricked my phone. FML.

had to reflash the rom.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 9, 2014)

Guys I have many kernel files with different version with same name (boot.img) Now without flashing how could I identify the kernel version?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 9, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Guys I have many kernel files with different version with same name (boot.img) Now without flashing how could I identify the kernel version?



You could either take a guess from the created date from properties of each file, or check the size of available kernels from XDA and compare them to the files you have.

Or just install each of them and see for yourself. No harm in that I suppose. 
PS: I don't take responsibility if you experience weird behaviors.


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow quiz up is damn addictive..


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> You could either take a guess from the created date from properties of each file, or check the size of available kernels from XDA and compare them to the files you have.



No luck. Kernels are packed with Rom so I have download whole Rom and then extract kernel and also sometimes flashing different kernal version resulted in bootloop.

P.s.- does kernal also included in nandroid backup?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2014)

A very strange thing happened with my roommate's Xperia M. He was opening a porn video in uc browser. Then he said to me that i should check the phone as video is being played but not showing up. Damn, i checked here, there, everywhere, but no avail. The video playing sound was still being played in background!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> A very strange thing happened with my roommate's Xperia M. He was opening a porn video in uc browser. Then he said to me that i should check the phone as video is being played but not showing up. Damn, i checked here, there, everywhere, but no avail. The video playing sound was still being played in background!!



first of all, uninstall mcafee. battery hog and waste of resources.


----------



## sksundram (Mar 10, 2014)

@sujay that video must have been playing in the default video player assigned by your friend.


----------



## sksundram (Mar 10, 2014)

hi elly. what you just said is hard to decode. plz read the forum rules and continue it in offtopic thread. ty


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> first of all, uninstall mcafee. battery hog and waste of resources.



Not my phone. 



sksundram said:


> @sujay that video must have been playing in the default video player assigned by your friend.



Do you think i didn't check?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 10, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> A very strange thing happened with my roommate's Xperia M. He was opening a porn video in uc browser. Then he said to me that i should check the phone as video is being played but not showing up. Damn, i checked here, there, everywhere, but no avail. The video playing sound was still being played in background!!



Very unfortunate event. Second this time, after you told about the incident where he started to get random calls. 
Very strange things happens with your roommate. I suggest you look for some other roommate.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 10, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> A very strange thing happened with my roommate's Xperia M. He was opening a porn video in uc browser. Then he said to me that i should check the phone as video is being played but not showing up. Damn, i checked here, there, everywhere, but no avail. The video playing sound was still being played in background!!



The video must have played in that page by an internal flash player..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2014)

andaman said:


> Hii to all,this is Elly
> The key to any community is, obviously, communication. Like most projects, Android communicates via mailing lists. Because Android is an extremely large project with many components, we have many discussion forums, each focusing on a different topic.





- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> The video must have played in that page by an internal flash player..



Uc browser's internal flash player stops when i press the back button during playback.

Never heard of a video having only a sound stream bu not a video stream


----------



## deepanshuchg (Mar 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Yes. AndroVM. I used it to install Android on pc for the sole purpose of using WhatsApp. Get it here: Download | AndroVM blog
> You can get any version, cellular or tab or cellular tab combined.



Installed AndroVM using virtual box, and whatsapp is working fine. But i installed Clash of Clans so that i could link it to my device and play when i am on PC. But whenever i open it, i get the error "Unfortunately COC has stopped working". This is probably because this works only in landscape mode. So probably all the apps which only works in landscape mode won't work.

Anyone aware of some solution for


----------



## Vyom (Mar 10, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> Installed AndroVM using virtual box, and whatsapp is working fine. But i installed Clash of Clans so that i could link it to my device and play when i am on PC. But whenever i open it, i get the error "Unfortunately COC has stopped working". This is probably because this works only in landscape mode. So probably all the apps which only works in landscape mode won't work.
> 
> Anyone aware of some solution for



AndroVM may not be able to play any graphical games. But you can only try. You can get the tablet image of AndroVM which sports a landscape mode.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Very unfortunate event. Second this time, after you told about the incident where he started to get random calls.
> Very strange things happens with your roommate. I suggest you look for some other roommate.



Bahut khatarnak roommate hai, kya karun :/



ariftwister said:


> The video must have played in that page by an internal flash player..



UC browser was closed!!


----------



## deepanshuchg (Mar 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> AndroVM may not be able to play any graphical games. But you can only try. You can get the tablet image of AndroVM which sports a landscape mode.



Okay will try the tablet version :/


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2014)

Could anyone suggest me a solid alarm app? I am getting kinda bored with the S4's default app. UI should be better than my gf's  and it should have a solid functionality, and that feature should be there of default app which says how long left to my set alarm time from current time.
Is there any such app, paid (within 2-3 bucks), free anything?


----------



## athulda (Mar 11, 2014)

Im gonna buy a brand new samsang s3 , & i have seen so many forums regarding the issues which were facing with s3 after a certain update. So im asking you whether should i update my brand new s3 & any tips or tricks on it ???


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 18, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Could anyone suggest me a solid alarm app? I am getting kinda bored with the S4's default app. UI should be better than my gf's  and it should have a solid functionality, and that feature should be there of default app which says how long left to my set alarm time from current time.
> Is there any such app, paid (within 2-3 bucks), free anything?



I think stock AOSP Alarm clock fits perfectly in your requirements try to search for any ported app or try Tiny alarm clock.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2014)

Guys, I just formatted my Young duos (6312), but to my astonishment, it's still rooted, with Superuser installed (and working). Device status is still custom. How is this possible ?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2014)

Lol, how could formatting un-root the phone dude? You will have to flash a stock ROM or the stock kernel only !


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2014)

I see, was unaware about this .


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2014)

Don't feel embarrassed about it, everybody is unaware about something


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Don't feel embarrassed about it, everybody is unaware about something



Well, that's just a smiley 

If at all I were embarrassed, I wouldn't have asked it at first place


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Lol, how could formatting un-root the phone dude? You will have to flash a stock ROM or the stock kernel only !



Why flash? Unroot apps are also there, no??


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Why flash? Unroot apps are also there, no??


Yes, there's an un-root option in very SuperSU (Full unroot) as well. However when I go back to stock kernel I just flash it.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Yes, there's an un-root option in very SuperSU (Full unroot) as well. However when I go back to stock kernel I just flash it.



Why not use the supersu inbuilt unroot? Isnt it simpler?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Why not use the supersu inbuilt unroot? Isnt it simpler?


Yes, it is I suppose. I used it once, but that didn't change phone's binary status, it was still showing as 'modified'. But when I flash stock kernel back the status changes to 'official', and for me that's the point. Cause the only time I flash stock kernel is when I need to opt for warranty, and nowadays those service centre suckers suddenly got knowledgeable about these stuffs  They won't accept the phone if binary is modified / custom.
If it's not about warranty then I honestly don't give a damn about the un-root process


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyone plays clash of clans here? My screen is getting locked for 10 seconds of inactivity, and when I unlock it, the game is loading again. How to disable this loading? or how to prevent the screen from getting locked when this game is running?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 19, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Anyone plays clash of clans here? My screen is getting locked for 10 seconds of inactivity, and when I unlock it, the game is loading again. How to disable this loading? or how to prevent the screen from getting locked when this game is running?



Did you install Gravity Screen app? If set correctly it causes the phone to lock itself automatically if kept still on a table.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 19, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Did you install Gravity Screen app?


No. 


> If set correctly it causes the phone to lock itself automatically if kept still on a table.



 I want to prevent the locking.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 19, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> No.
> 
> 
> I want to prevent the locking.



What I was doubting that you have the app installed and set it to lock automatically. Not providing a solution. 
Does the phone locks even without you playing any games? 
Have you checked what is the timeout set currently in settings?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2014)

If it has started happening after installing the game then just un-install it and see if the problme remains or not? Automated screen lock is not possible without help of an app or a particular setting.


----------



## Leighton12 (Mar 21, 2014)

I am kind of unable to update the thread. Will do it very shortly. Battery life is extremely shoddy probably my only gripe with this phone. With that kind of usage it will last around 8 hours.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 21, 2014)

Don't know if this is just me or anybody else gets it too.
when i get notifications for new google mails, i generally close the mail without reading them since they are just promotional and social  mails and not important. i have the notification set to notify me just once for new mails. but later when i open my gmail on the desktop, i recieve the notifications for the previous mails again on my phone.

Got a Galaxy S on 2.3.3 GB (rooted) but doesn't happen on my Tab though (4.2.1 JB). it started happening since last couple of months, when i last reset my phone to factory settings.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 22, 2014)

This is the most strange thing happening. If one of my friend's changes his phone number I update his new number and delete his old number I think it syncs me and gets his old number which is no longer valid.
Is there anything to get over this problem without disabling auto sync.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 22, 2014)

^^ Try to delete the number from Contact list of GMail too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2014)

Finally got Reverse USB tethering working on my E970


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2014)

Amazon gave away some nice apps for free yesterday, Swype, Runtastic, those kinds, hope someone got them. Should have posted yesterday


----------



## Vyom (Mar 24, 2014)

^^ Yup. Should have posted yesterday. 

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Finally got Reverse USB tethering working on my E970



Yaaay...  

Btw.. WiFi is basically Reverse tethering isn't it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Yaaay...
> 
> Btw.. WiFi is basically Reverse tethering isn't it?



Yes, but my old laptop can't create wifi hotspots due to hardware limitations. 

Anybody tried this? 

★ [MOD] ◢ PurePerformances™X ◣ | Golden Edition | Scary performances on Android - xda-developers

not working on my E970 (kitkat)


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Anybody tried this?
> 
> ★ [MOD] ◢ PurePerformances™X ◣ | Golden Edition | Scary performances on Android - xda-developers
> 
> not working on my E970 (kitkat)


Yeah, as usual another placebo nonsense which is creating crazy hype


----------



## amjath (Mar 24, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Yeah, as usual another placebo nonsense which is creating crazy hype



My benchmark went low and started seeing lags now and then. Got to tell this to dev


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> My benchmark went low and started seeing lags now and then. Got to tell this to dev


As if he cares. XDA is a different place now dude, that dev wanted hype, and that's exactly what he has got, enough to get him $$$, from some kids.

Amazon is giving away *OfficeSuite Professional 7 for Free today*. Grab it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> As if he cares. XDA is a different place now dude, that dev wanted hype, and that's exactly what he has got, enough to get him $$$, from some kids.
> 
> Amazon is giving away *OfficeSuite Professional 7 for Free today*. Grab it.



TFS!! got it


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2014)

Guys is there any app which I can use to connect my smartphone to my PC using my Wifi Router. It's pain everytime connecting the cable.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2014)

AirDroid? However it's only for basic jobs.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 25, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys is there any app which I can use to connect my smartphone to my PC using my Wifi Router. It's pain everytime connecting the cable.



Why don't you give Airdroid a try!!

- - - Updated - - -

Just sharing the battery performance of my Nexus 5. Still 11% left.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7077/13386485375_7bea172a04_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7032/13386832634_feffe8d948_z.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol, standby time doesn't matter dude. Show us the 'screen on' time.


----------



## amjath (Mar 25, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> As if he cares. XDA is a different place now dude, that dev wanted hype, and that's exactly what he has got, enough to get him $$$, from some kids.
> 
> Amazon is giving away *OfficeSuite Professional 7 for Free today*. Grab it.



missed the chance


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> missed the chance



It can't be called piracy / illegal. As the app was FREE officially till yesterday.


----------



## amjath (Mar 26, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> The apk, com.mobisystems.editor.office_registered-1.apk | Firedrive (Taken from my phone)
> 
> It can't be called piracy / illegal. As the app was FREE officially till yesterday.



I don't think this app will get installed on my phone. Had a similar experience. Anyways downloading now for trial
Edit: installed thanks a ton. But amazon didn't recognize it.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2014)

Any time. Removing the link now.


----------



## pgmadhav (Mar 31, 2014)

I want to root SE XPERIA Pro MK16i build .62
Plz help


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2014)

How to remove that Recommended for you apps history from play store???
There is this stupid Kamasutra app which is being recommended to me when I didnt even searched anything related to this crap.


----------



## amjath (Apr 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> How to remove that Recommended for you apps history from play store???
> There is this stupid Kamasutra app which is being recommended to me when I didnt even searched anything related to this crap.



change the content maturity in play store settings


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2014)

^^Thanks and nice avatar


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 2, 2014)

Guys looks like my Keyboard settings has changed and now while I edit some text the keyboard comes with smaller keyboard layout.
Where do I need to check for this?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys looks like my Keyboard settings has changed and now while I edit some text the keyboard comes with smaller keyboard layout.
> Where do I need to check for this?



In input settings I think


----------



## amjath (Apr 2, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys looks like my Keyboard settings has changed and now while I edit some text the keyboard comes with smaller keyboard layout.
> Where do I need to check for this?



settings --> Languages & input. Change what keyboard u want


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 6, 2014)

Guys what to do if my phone (6312) is booting only to recovery (CWM) ?

I just did a /data format followed by wiping dalvik cache. Then it never booted to the OS, only recovery.

I do have nandroid back up, but it's not helping either. After successful restoration, it is again booting to CWM.

Odin (obviously) is not detecting my phone. I have got my latest official stock rom with me.

What options do I have ?


----------



## amjath (Apr 6, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys what to do if my phone (6312) is booting only to recovery (CWM) ?
> 
> I just did a /data format followed by wiping dalvik cache. Then it never booted to the OS, only recovery.
> 
> ...



Was your phone is on download mode when Odin was detecting.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 6, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys what to do if my phone (6312) is booting only to recovery (CWM) ?
> 
> I just did a /data format followed by wiping dalvik cache. Then it never booted to the OS, only recovery.
> 
> ...



try flashing other rom from cwm. i think the bootloader and/or efs is corrupt.


----------



## lordvader (Apr 7, 2014)

Which other App we can send Videos like WhatsApp
is there any chat app where we can send bigger size video than on WhatsApp ?

Thanks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> Was your phone is on download mode when Odin was detecting.



I don't know if we can enter into download mode if custom recovery is installed.



SaiyanGoku said:


> try flashing other rom from cwm. i think the bootloader and/or efs is corrupt.



There are no custom roms available for my device. And if official rom isn't working, why do you think that any other rom will work ?

And if I am correct, if bootloader is corrupt, flashing a rom can't fix it until and unless I get the bootloader files (which are not usually available with a rom (?) ) and flash it.


----------



## amjath (Apr 7, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I don't know if we can enter into download mode if custom recovery is installed.


When ur phone is off
try pressing Volume Down +  Home + Power key for few seconds, see if it boots into download mode


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 7, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I don't know if we can enter into download mode if custom recovery is installed.
> 
> .



I am not sure about your particular device , but my LG Optimus G allows download mode , with a custom recovery being installed on the device. (Twrp) .

In fact the download mode helps in LGNPSTing a custom recovery.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> When ur phone is off
> try pressing Volume Down +  Home + Power key for few seconds, see if it boots into download mode



It worked, don't know why I didn't try it till now.  

Thanks


----------



## amjath (Apr 7, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> It worked, don't know why I didn't try it till now.
> 
> Thanks



Glad it helped. Now ur phone will be recognized by ODIN and flash a kernel ur phone will boot properly


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> In input settings I think





amjath said:


> settings --> Languages & input. Change what keyboard u want



I'm not sure what messed up this settings. Currently I have some arrow to the right beside the alphabets which seem to take lot of space. I checked and found that in the Input settings I have default option only Samsung available.

Also when I compose an SMS is there an option to ensure that only contacts having numbers are displayed. Everytime this damn thing includes contacts with email addresses and the message doesn't get delivered. Maybe it tries to convert that message to MMS. This seems to happen a lot with group messaging.


----------



## amjath (Apr 7, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I'm not sure what messed up this settings. Currently I have some arrow to the right beside the alphabets which seem to take lot of space. I checked and found that in the Input settings I have default option only Samsung available.
> 
> Also when I compose an SMS is there an option to ensure that only contacts having numbers are displayed. Everytime this damn thing includes contacts with email addresses and the message doesn't get delivered. Maybe it tries to convert that message to MMS. This seems to happen a lot with group messaging.



So issue resolved? If not take a screenshot please


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> So issue resolved? If not take a screenshot please


Issue not resolved. Will upload the pic once I'm at home.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 7, 2014)

lordvader said:


> Which other App we can send Videos like WhatsApp
> is there any chat app where we can send bigger size video than on WhatsApp ?
> 
> Thanks



upload the video on youtube/dropbox/box/other file sharing sites and share the link.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I'm not sure what messed up this settings. Currently I have some arrow to the right beside the alphabets which seem to take lot of space. I checked and found that in the Input settings I have default option only Samsung available.


*s1.postimg.org/lgxo6obov/Screenshot_2014_04_07_22_45_57.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 8, 2014)

amjath said:


> Glad it helped. Now ur phone will be recognized by ODIN and flash a kernel ur phone will boot properly



yeah, I did it right away and it worked. Thanks again.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> *s1.postimg.org/lgxo6obov/Screenshot_2014_04_07_22_45_57.png


Lol, you somehow have activated 'one handed operation' under settings. Disable it.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 8, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Lol, you somehow have activated 'one handed operation' under settings. Disable it.



I tried this but doesn't work
One handed operation shortcut - Android Forums at AndroidCentral.com


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I tried this but doesn't work
> One handed operation shortcut - Android Forums at AndroidCentral.com


Damn it then  I don't know what else you could try, sorry


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2014)

try deleting the keyboard app's data from settings.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2014)

[MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] : What's your phone?


----------



## amjath (Apr 9, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I tried this but doesn't work
> One handed operation shortcut - Android Forums at AndroidCentral.com



Did u pinch out on the bottom row??


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 9, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] : What's your phone?


Galaxy Note2


amjath said:


> Did u pinch out on the bottom row??


I tried but it didn't work.
Can you give me the steps how to do pinch out of the bottom row?


----------



## amjath (Apr 9, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Galaxy Note2
> 
> I tried but it didn't work.
> Can you give me the steps how to do pinch out of the bottom row?



One handed operation shortcut - Android Forums at AndroidCentral.com


----------



## Superayush (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey in order to get maximum battery life and while maintaining battery's capacity should I charge my phone when it's 15% or when is quite low like 2-3% to 100?


----------



## tkin (Apr 10, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Hey in order to get maximum battery life and while maintaining battery's capacity should I charge my phone when it's 15% or when is quite low like 2-3% to 100?


There's no such thing, for modern batteries it doesn't matter much, just make sure the phone does not shut down due to battery running out which may be damaging for the batteries.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Hey in order to get maximum battery life and while maintaining battery's capacity should I charge my phone when it's 15% or when is quite low like 2-3% to 100?


If there's any last thing I care about on a phone, that'll be battery. But if you have plan to use a phone long enough, and want to get the best out of the battery, a very experienced member of XDA told me, that you should not charge the phone to full 100%, but unplug it when battery reaches somewhere around 95 / 96%, and also don't let it drain below 15%.

Again, I don't know the validity of this comment, but given his contribution in XDA community I would take him seriously. I am just echoing his comment, not mine.


----------



## Superayush (Apr 10, 2014)

Hmm understood the 15% part but not the 95% one.......need to be like on top of the phone all time while it's charging to see its near complete charging but not complete!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 15, 2014)

Does anyone here use the BBM app for Android? How do I add my BBM contacts in the app?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Does anyone here use the BBM app for Android? How do I add my BBM contacts in the app?



You need to have their pin first.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 15, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> You need to have their pin first.



I have pins of couple of my friends however I'm not sure how do I add them as contacts with the pin?
Any ideas?


----------



## amjath (Apr 16, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I have pins of couple of my friends however I'm not sure how do I add them as contacts with the pin?
> Any ideas?



Press "Menu" key o slide from the right u will see "Invite to BBM". Selecting this will show few option select "Invite by PIN" Select Enter their pin and wait for them to accept ur invite


----------



## true_lies (Apr 17, 2014)

Is it safe to flash CM11 Snapshot builds. the latest is M5. or should i go with the latest nightly


----------



## amjath (Apr 17, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Is it safe to flash CM11 Snapshot builds. the latest is M5. or should i go with the latest nightly



Before doing anything check the appropriate thread for issues. M5 includes more fixes than usual nightlies


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 17, 2014)

amjath said:


> Press "Menu" key o slide from the right u will see "Invite to BBM". Selecting this will show few option select "Invite by PIN" Select Enter their pin and wait for them to accept ur invite


Thanks bro it worked.
Hope someone can help me with one handed keyboard settings as well


----------



## amjath (Apr 17, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks bro it worked.
> Hope someone can help me with one handed keyboard settings as well



I told u how to do it bro, did u check the link


----------



## Gollum (Apr 17, 2014)

I hate the kitkat wifi icon, you can't tell if the unit is downloading anything or not.


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I hate the kitkat wifi icon, you can't tell if the unit is downloading anything or not.


I can see it, but white one white is a bit bothersome to look at.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2014)

amjath said:


> I told u how to do it bro, did u check the link



Yeah bro I tried it, didn't work.


----------



## amjath (Apr 18, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Yeah bro I tried it, didn't work.



can u try this
*forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33532428&postcount=5


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2014)

I think he already has tried that. He just needs a fresh copy of the keyboard apk and odex files, maybe he can ask on XDA. I deleted all the Note 2 ROMs from my PC last month


----------



## true_lies (Apr 18, 2014)

Finally able to install KitKat on my ageing Galaxy S, after numerous boot-loops and network connectivity issues.
Currently on CM11 M5 snapshot, so far so good. awaiting the stable build release.


----------



## amjath (Apr 18, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Yeah bro I tried it, didn't work.



Everyone is suggesting this, so why dont u give this a try
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aitype.android


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 18, 2014)

^ kii keyboard is better *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zl.inputmethod.latin


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 19, 2014)

I haven't found anything better than swype dragontail, not even SwiftKey. The prediction _ was_  flawless.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 19, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I haven't found anything better than swype dragontail, not even SwiftKey. The prediction _ was_  flawless.


For swiping there is no better keyboard than Swype. People can argue about Flow vs Swype all day, but the fact is fact.
However, the previous versions of Swype were much much better than the new versions. They are trying hard to kill off a fantastic product. They have lost the Guinness record for being the world's fastest keyboard too, to Windows Phone's Word Flow keyboard.
The only keyboard which comes close to Swype and it's unrivalled engine is Samsung's T9-Trace or Continuous Input. The worst swipe engine is undoubtedly of Google's Keyboard and SwiftKey Flow. As a free keyboard TouchPal X is pretty darn nice.


----------



## amjath (Apr 19, 2014)

^ the person who types also considered right?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ the person who types also considered right?


The typist is considered first, for any type of keyboard, virtual, hardware....


----------



## Gollum (Apr 19, 2014)

which is the best browser for android. in terms of usability that comes close to desktop versions of browsers.
anyone know how to download YouTube videos on android?


----------



## amjath (Apr 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> which is the best browser for android. in terms of usability that comes *close to desktop versions of browsers*.
> anyone know how to download YouTube videos on android?



Mobile browser (never) =/= Mobile browser but
I suggest 2 browsers
1. Google chrome 
2. Dolphin Browser

Go to Amazon Appstore and download Tubemate
*Not available in Play store*


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2014)

I use chrome on android, with its recent data compression technology it can now rival opera, it works good with almost all sites, except for the ones requiring flash(very very few these days), for that the stock browser does wonders. Chrome's tab management and the ability to sync with desktop without plugin is an added bonus, also its extremely stable, haven't had a crash in the last 6 months with over 20 tabs opened, dolphin on the other hand tends to crash at times with large number of tabs.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2014)

Chrome is my staple browser on mobile


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a single contact on my phone. Want to move it to Google. What to do?


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> I have a single contact on my phone. Want to move it to Google. What to do?



Edit the Contact, choose Google Account instead of phone


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2014)

UC browser Mini is good, comes with incognito mode too


----------



## tkin (Apr 20, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> UC browser Mini is good, comes with incognito mode too


I hate that browser, I have at least a dozen websites trying to pull off a Drive by download of that cr@p browser on me, my downloads folder is filled with copies of that browser, its a damn spyware, just like all those pc cleanup utilities that you see in scam websites


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 20, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> For swiping there is no better keyboard than Swype. People can argue about Flow vs Swype all day, but the fact is fact.
> However, the previous versions of Swype were much much better than the new versions. They are trying hard to kill off a fantastic product. They have lost the Guinness record for being the world's fastest keyboard too, to Windows Phone's Word Flow keyboard.
> The only keyboard which comes close to Swype and it's unrivalled engine is Samsung's T9-Trace or Continuous Input. The worst swipe engine is undoubtedly of Google's Keyboard and SwiftKey Flow. As a free keyboard TouchPal X is pretty darn nice.



I wanted to buy swype, but the cost simply keeps me away.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 20, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I wanted to buy swype, but the cost simply keeps me away.


What's the cost of it now? The day they brought it on Play, I purchased it, it was 1 US dollar that day.

Aptoide is there


----------



## tkin (Apr 20, 2014)

Mwahahahahaha, LG ships a swipe keyboard with all its androids, it works as good as swype


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 20, 2014)

tkin said:


> Mwahahahahaha, LG ships a swipe keyboard with all its androids, it works as good as swype


Really? Need to try that then.

A swipe type keyboard comes with all manufactures actually. Tried hTC's one, nowhere near as consistent as Swype. Sony's, better than hTC's but no match for Swype again. Only Samsung's one could somewhat comes close, again nowhere near to defeat it.

If you've a LG device mind sending me the apk and odex of the keyboard?


----------



## tkin (Apr 20, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Really? Need to try that then.
> 
> A swipe type keyboard comes with all manufactures actually. Tried hTC's one, nowhere near as consistent as Swype. Sony's, better than hTC's but no match for Swype again. Only Samsung's one could somewhat comes close, again nowhere near to defeat it.
> 
> If you've a LG device mind sending me the apk and odex of the keyboard?


*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2641502

And a bunch of links all over google, just search for *LG G2 Keyboard apk.*


----------



## moniker (Apr 20, 2014)

My Samsung phone was shipped with swype. Not some other app with the gliding feature but with the original swype itself. Though that means no regular updates, this OEM version of swype isn't there on the play store.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 20, 2014)

moniker said:


> My Samsung phone was shipped with swype. Not some other app with the gliding feature but with the original swype itself. Though that means no regular updates, this OEM version of swype isn't there on the play store.


What phone was that? Which year? I've never heard a phone shipped with Swype pre-installed!


----------



## moniker (Apr 20, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> What phone was that? Which year? I've never heard a phone shipped with Swype pre-installed!



Many Samsung phones till last year or so came with swype. That was before swype became available on the play store.

Back then swype was available in two forms, the beta version on its website and the other based on tie ups with OEMs like Samsung. Galaxy Y, S2 etc had swype preinstalled. 

Anyone can easily download the stock firmware of these phones, take out the swype OEM apk and install it on their phones, but not sure if this would amount to piracy.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 20, 2014)

Err...S2 never had Swype installed! Not a single Samsung I have had, had Swype! S2, N2. You must be talking about when the trail of Swype was blue.

I know about OEM versions / Beta ones, I started using it since it was released!


----------



## moniker (Apr 20, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Err...S2 never had Swype installed! Not a single Samsung I have had, had Swype! S2, N2. *You must be talking about when the trail of Swype was blue.*
> 
> I know about OEM versions / Beta ones, I started using it since it was released!



Sorry, couldn't understand? Trail of Swype that came with my Samsung phone is orange.

You say you know about OEM versions, in what phones did you see them? That's precisely what I'm saying, I have seen then in galaxy y, galaxy ace etc.

*www.samsung.com/uk/mobileappsandservices/swype.html

*www.samsung.com/us/news/newsPreviewRead.do?news_seq=18302

The OEM versions were made by Swype INC. Samsung paid them to have their app in the phones. Now Swype Inc has been acquired by Nuance and they have released swype independently on the play store.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2014)

The older versions of Swype had blue coloured trail instead of Orange. Orange came a long after blue.

I never personally seen Swype pre-installed in any phone actually. I installed it on my S2 manually. If I remember right I used to go to beta.swype.com and download it.


----------



## true_lies (Apr 21, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Err...S2 never had Swype installed! Not a single Samsung I have had, had Swype! S2, N2. You must be talking about when the trail of Swype was blue.
> 
> I know about OEM versions / Beta ones, I started using it since it was released!



My Galaxy S had swype pre-installed when it was on Gingerbread. My brother's S2 had it too, but they are the canadian versions. maybe it wasn't there on the indian version.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2014)

Lol, maybe, how the hell would I have any idea about Canadian versions or any versions for that matter other than Indian anyway ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 21, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> What's the cost of it now? The day they brought it on Play, I purchased it, it was 1 US dollar that day.
> 
> Aptoide is there



6$. 

Aptoide is for free or for paid(apps) also ? Never used it.



whatthefrak said:


> Lol, maybe, how the hell would I have any idea about Canadian versions or any versions for that matter other than Indian anyway ?



It did come with older Samsung devices. I had a Y duos and had the awesome experience of swyping. I didn't know samsung had removed the original swype, that's why I wondered till date that how the hell keyboard became so sucker in my newer Young duos (also 2.3 vs JB) !!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> 6$.
> 
> Aptoide is for free or for paid(apps) also ? Never used it.
> 
> ...


Yes, Aptoide is free for paid apps, legally, don't know how  You won't find all apps there though.

Didn't know Swype used to come pre-installed with some phones! Well, those Beta / OEM versions were so so so much better than this pathetic Nunace now, I mean really, they literally taught us how to crap an awesome product.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2014)

my old Galaxy Y had swype, didn't liked it and so removed it. 
My LGOG also had swype along with lg keyboard (had some swype features) and google keyboard. using simpler Android Keyboard (AOSP) is much better IMHO 

- - - Updated - - -

*tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/reports-hinting-at-an-alleged-sub-100-google-nexus-smartphone-222101.html



> Google may be working on an affordable variant of the Nexus phone, thereby making it the cheapest Nexus branded device. Citing a report from a Chinese website, BGR says that the alleged Nexus device will sell under $100.
> 
> Google is apparently working with Taiwanese chip maker MediaTek to make the processor that will be seen in this alleged Nexus smartphone. There are no details yet on which handset maker will be making the new affordable device.
> 
> ...


----------



## moniker (Apr 21, 2014)

^ Oh the irony! A dev phone with mediatek chip?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Edit the Contact, choose Google Account instead of phone



where to choose??

that option only comes up when i save a new contact.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2014)

^^Should display in edit mode.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

It just shows phone contact below Cancel and Done.

no option to change it to a google contact..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2014)

Is there anyway I can ensure that when I compose SMS only contacts who have phone number to be displayed. Whenever I compose group messages it's a pain since it lists all people who don't have phone number like who have email address and that message gets converted to MMS and then gets stuck.
Do I have install some app like GO SMS to get around this problem


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

you still use SMS? :O


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> you still use SMS? :O



Why? you don't text anybody?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Is there anyway I can ensure that when I compose SMS only contacts who have phone number to be displayed. Whenever I compose group messages it's a pain since it lists all people who don't have phone number like who have email address and that message gets converted to MMS and then gets stuck.
> Do I have install some app like GO SMS to get around this problem


I think I have been asking this on xda and other forums for past two years. Never found any constructive answer! It's really unbelievable that no one other than _we_ have mentioned this or asked for a solution.
Anyway, I don't really think there's any option other than using a sodding third party app like Go, which I don't like and won't use.

I'll ask this on xda once again.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2014)

^^ What's really annoying is that if I try to do a group message it ends up including the same contact who maybe saved with email address or it doesn't even list the contact with phone or email.

- - - Updated - - -

Also one more dumb thing I found it is, somehow if we sync it tries to readd the previous number of existing contact.
I have couple of friends and relatives who changed their contact number for whatever reason and after I update their contact details with new number , the stupid old number comes back again, I then forget to remember which is the current/working number.
Also I think there is no specific settings to disable this option.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes, that's right, old bloody numbers just stay there. It's like in hell, nothing dies, uff....disgusting.

Well I got so frustrated one day I just copied all the contacts to whom I send messages regularly under Favourites, so I just now compose a message and select the favourite option rather than bloody contacts. Not a nifty way, but it's the only way I've found.

This is one more reason why Android / Google needs to focus on basic stuffs more rather than meaningless stuffs for geeky kids


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 21, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Is there anyway I can ensure that when I compose SMS only contacts who have phone number to be displayed. Whenever I compose group messages it's a pain since it lists all people who don't have phone number like who have email address and that message gets converted to MMS and then gets stuck.
> Do I have install some app like GO SMS to get around this problem



No, you can't do that. But how are you selecting the ones with email addresses ?

See here - 


Clearly, one can easily just can't get confused that which is email address or a no. At least that's the case in mine.



ajayritik said:


> Also one more dumb thing I found it is, somehow if we sync it tries to readd the previous number of existing contact.
> I have couple of friends and relatives who changed their contact number for whatever reason and after I update their contact details with new number , the stupid old number comes back again, I then forget to remember which is the current/working number.
> Also I think there is no specific settings to disable this option.



You can only remove the old nos from google.com/contacts, no other option for that.



> ^^ What's really annoying is that if I try to do a group message it ends up including the same contact who maybe saved with email address or it doesn't even list the contact with phone or email.



Happens due to duplicate contacts (old/new ones) due to the above stated problem.

But I agree to the fact that contact syncing is not perfect.

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Yes, Aptoide is free for paid apps, legally, don't know how



Figured out. You'd need to patch them before making them to work. At least the comments say that.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 21, 2014)

How to avoid contacts with only email address? Follow these steps, might work:

1. Open People app
2. From | -> Contacts to display
3. Tap Customize
4. Uncheck "All others contact", and only check "My Contacts" on top.

*i.minus.com/ibaIHnsmy9Je8.png


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> It just shows phone contact below Cancel and Done.
> 
> no option to change it to a google contact..



Strange... I only get option for Google Account. I don't have option to save as phone contact.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 21, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Is there anyway I can ensure that when I compose SMS only contacts who have phone number to be displayed. Whenever I compose group messages it's a pain since it lists all people who don't have phone number like who have email address and that message gets converted to MMS and then gets stuck.
> Do I have install some app like GO SMS to get around this problem



Do you use OEM modified messaging app?  Because mine is aosp messaging app and when I create new message it shows only those Contacts which have number.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> No, you can't do that. But how are you selecting the ones with email addresses ?
> 
> See here -
> 
> Clearly, one can easily just can't get confused that which is email address or a no. At least that's the case in mine.


You are just typing in someone's name! Is that how you send group message? 


dashing.sujay said:


> Figured out. You'd need to patch them before making them to work. At least the comments say that.


What does this mean? Patch them?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> You are just typing in someone's name! Is that how you send group message?



I never sent one after I shifted to android. But if I have to send a msg to multiple persons, I think I follow the same way.



whatthefrak said:


> What does this mean? Patch them?



Yes, luc** patcher.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh that, lol. I haven't downloaded many paid apps via Aptoide, but only Titanium needed LP, nothing else


----------



## tkin (Apr 22, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> No, you can't do that. But how are you selecting the ones with email addresses ?
> 
> See here - View attachment 14220
> 
> ...


So this is just like Blackmart Alpha?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Why? you don't text anybody?



i use whatsapp to text. 

if the other person doesnt have a whatsapp account, i just call them up. 

havent used SMS services in the last 1.5years. 

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> Strange... I only get option for Google Account. I don't have option to save as phone contact.
> View attachment 14225



wth!! 

you are running 4.2.2?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 22, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i use whatsapp to text.
> 
> if the other person doesnt have a whatsapp account, i just call them up.
> 
> ...



I send SMS only when I have to send a message urgently and make sure it has reached its destination.
what's app is dependent on the other persons internet connectivity. if internet is not connected, then your message will stay in the cloud and reach late.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I send SMS only when I have to send a message urgently and make sure it has reached its destination.
> what's app is dependent on the other persons internet connectivity. if internet is not connected, then your message will stay in the cloud and reach late.



thats why i Call. to make sure the other guy hears what is needed to be told.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2014)

tkin said:


> So this is just like Blackmart Alpha?



Can't say, not really into android piracy 

I always find a free alternative.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 22, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> wth!!
> 
> you are running 4.2.2?



Nope its 4.1.2

Why shock?

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> i use whatsapp to text.
> 
> if the other person doesnt have a whatsapp account, i just call them up.
> 
> havent used SMS services in the last 1.5years.



Still some of my friends use old nokia mobiles without internet.. So I am SMSing them without a day for 5 years or so !! Heck I even remember I ran out of monthly limit of 10,000 sms.

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> You are just typing in someone's name! Is that how you send group message?



Yeah after typing second name the thread is changed to new one (group)


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Yeah after typing second name the thread is changed to new one (group)



And how time consuming is that? Typing each person's name like that! Jeez


----------



## tkin (Apr 22, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Can't say, not really into android piracy
> 
> I always find a free alternative.


Same here, never once pirated any app since I got job, its not worth going through all that patching just for 50/- Apps like poweramp are a steal at whatever price they sell it.


----------



## Deadman (Apr 22, 2014)

Does the smart stay feature works on s4 or any galaxy series. For me the screen dims off even if i m looking at it, the eye icon also rarely blinks. Is there any fix?


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 22, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> And how time consuming is that? Typing each person's name like that! Jeez



You don't need to type whole name, just few letter and select the Contact.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2014)

Deadman said:


> Does the smart stay feature works on s4 or any galaxy series. For me the screen dims off even if i m looking at it, the eye icon also rarely blinks. Is there any fix?


Yes, there are two fixes actually.

1 - Create your own Sun, which will shine at night, or whenever you need to use that feature.
2 - Trash the phone.


----------



## Deadman (Apr 22, 2014)

I am talking about use in broad daylight. Most of the people said its after 4.3 update the problem started.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2014)

Deadman said:


> I am talking about use in broad daylight. Most of the people said its after 4.3 update the problem started.


Well it never worked for me, nor I gave a bloody damn about it, still even when I'm under sunlight it never worked.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 23, 2014)

Look at this Battery Life



Whats the main cause for Battery Lag?? Kernel or ROM ? I know its the combination of both but which contributes the most?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2014)

Maybe none! I mean your screen is on for 2 straight hours, and that could / should be the reason. Were you on max brightness? What's the phone? What were you doing? If the screen was mostly on white background that could suck even more juice. Also you seem to are in an area of average / bad reception, look at that yellow signal line! 

I get 3.5 hours, at around 40% brightness, auto brightness disabled.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2014)

I get around 4-4.5 hours on 40% brightness and overall 2 days of battery on a single charge


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 24, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Maybe none! I mean your screen is on for 2 straight hours, and that could / should be the reason. Were you on max brightness? What's the phone? What were you doing? If the screen was mostly on white background that could suck even more juice. Also you seem to are in an area of average / bad reception, look at that yellow signal line!
> 
> I get 3.5 hours, at around 40% brightness, auto brightness disabled.



Look at the time it's mid night. I was using at least possible brightness. Yes I was using xda through tapatalk in 3G. This phone is Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini (2011). So yeah the battery mah is very low.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I get around 4-4.5 hours on 40% brightness and overall 2 days of battery on a single charge



What mobile?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2014)

^ LG Optimus G (AT&T) (i have greenified most user apps)


----------



## Deadman (Apr 24, 2014)

Is there any software to make a full backup of phone to pc so that in case if i lost data during flash the entire folder structure with app+data is restored. 
Will a direct copy paste of system folders to pc will do?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2014)

not an app, but installing recovery can do that (CWM, TWRP, etc)


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 24, 2014)

And Titanium Backup Pro can do that as well. You must have root, BusyBox installed. Just hit on full system backup and you're good to go.

BTW, I've noticed something today. You can download those huge torrent files, those above 10/12 GB, into your phone's memory, but not into your External SD, doesn't matter in which format you've formatted it! This was an interesting find!


----------



## Deadman (Apr 24, 2014)

I have root access but dont want to go through the tedious process of installing recovery if a simple click can do it. 
I am looking for a windows based software like simple ADB backup though it is buggy i read.

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> BTW, I've noticed something today. You can download those huge torrent files, those above 10/12 GB, into your phone's memory, but not into your External SD, doesn't matter in which format you've formatted it! This was an interesting find!



I would not use the phone memory for torrenting as it can damage due to read/write cycles. For 10-12 GB files may its seems an app issue.


----------



## true_lies (Apr 24, 2014)

Any app to check the stability of the cpu after OC, something similar to prime95 on pc?


----------



## tkin (Apr 24, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Any app to check the stability of the cpu after OC, something similar to prime95 on pc?


Run some benchmarking apps, like Antutu etc.

There's is also an app called CPU Benchmark.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2014)

lots of music apps on giveaway from amazon store  around 40$ 65$

*www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st_review-...2350149011&sort=review-rank&tag=desidime05-20


----------



## dummydave (Apr 26, 2014)

guy need help....

m noob in android

i have old samsung galaxy ace which i have upgraded to GB 2.3.6 becoz the fone was getting very slow off lately but problem now i m fcing is that its unable to lock gps.

i tried 2-3 apps..fone searches the satellite.but never gets locked...

any idea how to get my gps woking again??


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah, downgrade to what ROM you were using previously and where GPS worked fine before.

You can just use the same *gps.conf* file from your previous ROM and use it on the ROM you have upgraded to, but I doubt it will make any difference.

Oh, the file will be found under /system/etc/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2014)

*tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/o...android-ui-222564.html?utm_source=top_stories



> We know that Google is working on bringing some UI changes to Android in the next release, but it looks like the company is preparing for a massive overhaul in interface and functionality when it comes to the mobile OS. If the rumours are true, this could be the biggest shift in Android UI and navigation since Google moved to software buttons with Android 3.0 all those years ago.
> 
> Android Police reports based on information received from sources that Google wants to put the ‘OK Google’ hotword and voice-based actions throughout the OS. The report calls it ‘OK Google Everywhere’. The feature would allow users to control different apps including possibly third-party apps with voice commands. The voice recognition feature would reportedly be always-on, just like the Moto X and will only work when it recognises the phone owner’s voice. Google could also add specific actions for individual apps through voice commands, such as sharing a just-clicked photo from the gallery app or sending a reply to a new email, using a combination of commands with the ‘OK Google’ hotword. It could extend beyond just such simple actions to actions related to the content of emails and messages, such as when a friend asks you to check out movie timings in a new Hangouts message, Google will be able to launch actions related to that using voice commands. It’s like Android’s powerful ‘Share’ button but totally voice dependent.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 27, 2014)

^ So microphone on all the time ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2014)

Anybody using chrome? How to always launch it in incognito mode?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Anybody using chrome? How to always launch it in incognito mode?



You can create a shortcut to Chrome with the parameter -incognito.
(Hint.)


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Anybody using chrome? How to always launch it in incognito mode?



Chrome for Android not possible. But in Dolphin when u enable private browsing *it seems* it always open in incognito until u disable

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> You can create a shortcut to Chrome with the parameter -incognito.
> (Hint.)



He meant for Chrome for android I guess


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> You can create a shortcut to Chrome with the parameter -incognito.
> (Hint.)



 why would i ask any windows related query in Android discussion thread? 



amjath said:


> Chrome for Android not possible. But in Dolphin when u enable private browsing *it seems* it always open in incognito until u disable



didn't like Dolphin that much, back to UC browser mini i guess


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2014)

One interesting thing to say.. Whenever I search for any topic in opera Mini (Google login) that topic is shown in Google now. But if I search for 18+ content, there's no trace of it in Google now. Why the discrimination ?


----------



## Deadman (Apr 28, 2014)

Any good app to autotag mp3. Can it be done by poweramp?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2014)

just wanted to try "Google Keyboard" but its unavailable due to country restrictions 

F*ck you google 



ariftwister said:


> Still some of my friends use old nokia mobiles without internet.. So I am SMSing them without a day for 5 years or so !! Heck I even remember I ran out of monthly limit of 10,000 sms.


I'm using way2sms official app for sending sms 

- - - Updated - - -

Went the pirate way to acquire the free Google Keyboard apk.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2014)

Typing is fast  includes Swype as well which the aosp keyboard lacks. Loving it.  I'll totally recommend this. Best keyboard ever.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 28, 2014)

B**ler keyboard Google Keyboard is. Everything is a hype with Google, the keyboard is no exception. It doesn't do good anything, not predictions, nor Swype type accuracy / consistency. Worthless piece of junk. Glad that you are liking it  When it was released I was almost dancing too, but well...........

By the way, it's a free keyboard, so from where ever you have got it it's not piracy. If you are rooted you can just download it from Play as well with a small mod...whatever...

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> One interesting thing to say.. Whenever I search for any topic in opera Mini (Google login) that topic is shown in Google now. But if I search for 18+ content, there's no trace of it in Google now. Why the discrimination ?


Safe search on probably? Don't know really.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Safe search on probably? Don't know really.



If safe search is on then in browser itself it's blocked na? BTW I have switched off safe search


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Typing is fast  includes Swype as well which the aosp keyboard lacks. Loving it.  I'll totally recommend this. Best keyboard ever.



I'm using Xperia keyboard, it has all the features I want + millions of my own words (tamil) saved in dictionary. Un less I Find a way to export this dictionary to other keyboards, I will use Xperia keyboard forever.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 28, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Typing is fast  includes Swype as well which the aosp keyboard lacks. Loving it.  I'll totally recommend this. Best keyboard ever.



FYI aosp keyboard ALSO has Swype


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2014)

ZTR said:


> FYI aosp keyboard ALSO has Swype



But it isn't working in my case and i don't know why.


----------



## Deadman (Apr 29, 2014)

Is there any need to upgrade from jb to kitkat. I am not impressed by the mixed reviews. Is it stable and bug free? What about user experience?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2014)

^more free ram, around 100 MBs for me (though it doesn't matter, I have 2 GB ram  ) and a smoother UI. there are some issues regarding apps unable to access the sd card to store app data (like games' OBB file etc)

what phone do you have?


----------



## Deadman (Apr 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^more free ram, around 100 MBs for me (though it doesn't matter, I have 2 GB ram  ) and a smoother UI. there are some issues regarding apps unable to access the sd card to store app data (like games' OBB file etc)
> 
> what phone do you have?



Any other problems? I am facing crashes since few days so decided to upgrade if it worth. Can i use older poweramp because the new versions dont work in lucky patcher.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2014)

Deadman said:


> Any other problems? I am facing crashes since few days so decided to upgrade if it worth. Can i use older poweramp because the new versions dont work in lucky patcher.


What is your phone?


----------



## Deadman (Apr 29, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> What is your phone?


S4...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2014)

Deadman said:


> S4...



wow, a flagship phone user patching apps 
better buy it or use google music or stock music player.

- - - Updated - - -

or you can try these:

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrtstudio.AnotherMusicPlayer

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.doubleTwist.androidPlayer

- - - Updated - - -

or this

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.djit.equalizerplusforandroidfree


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2014)

Deadman said:


> S4...


I will beg you to not update to KitKat. Now your choice, as it's _your_ phone.

Btw guys which background defocusing type app is less worst in Play? I kinda need one.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> there are some issues regarding apps unable to access the sd card to store app data (like games' OBB file etc)



I think this problem has been solved in 4.4.2


----------



## Deadman (Apr 29, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I will beg you to not update to KitKat. Now your choice, as it's _your_ phone.



Ok wont do it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2014)

some good news and some bad news:

the good one: LG G3 to be officially unveiled on May 27?

the bad one: Google reportedly killing Nexus line for high-end Android Silver devices


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 1, 2014)

Well I hate the policy of "controlled environment and hardware" in the silver devices
Think what will they do to golden devices? (possibly closed source?)


----------



## Deadman (May 3, 2014)

I am not getting ttorrent pro in "complete action using" list when i download a torrent file. Have to use magnetic url. Any fix?


----------



## ithehappy (May 3, 2014)

Deadman said:


> I am not getting ttorrent pro in "complete action using" list when i download a torrent file. Have to use magnetic url. Any fix?


Maybe you need to clear your default torrent application to have tTorrent as a pop up option.


----------



## Deadman (May 3, 2014)

Only the browsers are displayed in pop up but no ttorrent. Also cleared app prefers. 
I think the problem is with new version old used to work fine.


----------



## ithehappy (May 3, 2014)

Deadman said:


> Only the browsers are displayed in pop up but no ttorrent. Also cleared app prefers.
> I think the problem is with new version old used to work fine.


Nope. I am a tTorrent Pro user myself. It works great to capture links. By the way, I don't know how you download, but I just go to, say for example TPB, and click on a torrent and click on the 'get this torrent' option and then the pop up appears. Have you tried another torrent app, for example uTorrent?


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 3, 2014)

Better switch to other like vuze, atorrent, etc


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 4, 2014)

+1 to atorrent


----------



## .jRay. (May 4, 2014)

UTorrent is good too.


----------



## Minion (May 4, 2014)

Deadman said:


> Any other problems? I am facing crashes since few days so decided to upgrade if it worth. Can i use older poweramp because the new versions dont work in lucky patcher.



You can use maven player free.


----------



## .jRay. (May 4, 2014)

Is anyone using IFTTT?


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 4, 2014)

Quickly tell me which is best.... Xperia sp or lg l90

X sp-
Pros-better processor, nfc, mhl,custom roms, good res
Cons-old

L90-
Pros-knock code, infrared
Cons- average ppi, no development


----------



## ZTR (May 4, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Quickly tell me which is best.... Xperia sp or lg l90
> 
> X sp-
> Pros-better processor, nfc, mhl,custom roms, good res
> ...



If you want a good camera then go for L90 and as for development don't worry it will start soon enough 
If you can live with an average camera then go for SP


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Quickly tell me which is best.... Xperia sp or lg l90
> 
> X sp-
> Pros-better processor, nfc, mhl,custom roms, good res
> ...



Moto X or Nexus 4 ?


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Is anyone using IFTTT?



i created some too


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2014)

flashed CM11 In my xperia L today  suggest me some apps/themes please..


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2014)

theserpent said:


> flashed CM11 In my xperia L today  suggest me some apps/themes please..



AcDisplay
BetterBattery Stats
IFTTT
Loopr

- - - Updated - - -

As Far as themes goes
TRy Themer, Aviate and Google Now Launcher


----------



## .jRay. (May 4, 2014)

amjath said:


> i created some too



What recipes do you use?

My location based recipes don't seem to work.


----------



## .jRay. (May 4, 2014)

theserpent said:


> flashed CM11 In my xperia L today  suggest me some apps/themes please..



Use xposed modules. You can modify many aspects using it.


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2014)

Weird bug here...
my Phone time isn't auto updating(I either have to go to settings>clock>automatic on/off) time updates 
how do i fix this


----------



## .jRay. (May 4, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Weird bug here...
> my Phone time isn't auto updating(I either have to go to settings>clock>automatic on/off) time updates
> how do i fix this




Happened to me once. 

Doing this fixed it.

Disable automatic time update. 
Set a new time manually. After that renable auto update.


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> What recipes do you use?
> 
> My location based recipes don't seem to work.



Haven't tried location based recipes but call based and phone based recipes for testing and deleted it. Example: if missed call them upload the info to g drive.
Mine kinda stupid.
Can u please share your recipe to me.


----------



## Deadman (May 4, 2014)

Minion said:


> You can use maven player free.


Can't beat poweramp in terms of bass but still good alternative.


----------



## .jRay. (May 5, 2014)

Deadman said:


> Can't beat poweramp in terms of bass but still good alternative.



Viper4android is the best.



amjath said:


> Haven't tried location based recipes but call based and phone based recipes for testing and deleted it. Example: if missed call them upload the info to g drive.
> Mine kinda stupid.
> Can u please share your recipe to me.



I use quite a many.

Send me an sms for the final score and in game update for Manchester United. 

Upload my screenshots to dropbox.

If a video is added to watch later send me an email.

Ringer silent if i enter an area . And on 100 % when i leave that area. 

(That never seems to work actually) 

An sms reminder when an event starts. 

And some i don't remember.


----------



## garrysingh817 (May 5, 2014)

Hi,Great share!


----------



## ithehappy (May 5, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Viper4android is the best.


Yes, it's a mod however, not a player! V4A and PowerAMP is awesome combo.


----------



## Deadman (May 5, 2014)

I have some pics uploaded to dropbox. Now my dad's phone has my Google google account already entered into it. Is there any way to remotely remove the google account so that neither the dropbox cant be accessed or any google features.


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2014)

Deadman said:


> I have some pics uploaded to dropbox. Now my dad's phone has my Google google account already entered into it. Is there any way to remotely remove the google account so that neither the dropbox cant be accessed or any google features.



There are many ways.
1. Change password of your google account. So you dad can't access your google account from his device.
2. Goto the Security page *security.google.com/settings/security/permissions and Revoke permission from any device
3. Activate 2 Step verification, so that you can only access google account on any other device in future, from an activation code (generated on your mobile, from sms on your number or from backup codes). Refer here: *accounts.google.com/b/0/SmsAuthSettings#devices


----------



## .jRay. (May 5, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Yes, it's a mod however, not a player! V4A and PowerAMP is awesome combo.



It works great even with stock player. I Don't like poweramp.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2014)

guys..
need a working rooting method for my Gionee P2


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2014)

Guys initially when I went in gallery and selected a pic I would get options to set that pic as Wallpaper or lock screen.
However recently I observed that I'm unable to do the same and I need to go to Settings to make the changes.


----------



## amjath (May 5, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Viper4android is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great collection.  Btw i don't know whether you noticed it or not. There is an app for this app which fixes loaction based bugs. Check it out bro


----------



## .jRay. (May 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> Great collection.  Btw i don't know whether you noticed it or not. There is an app for this app which fixes loaction based bugs. Check it out bro


Thanks .

I never bothered to try it out, as the reviews aren't good.


----------



## amjath (May 5, 2014)

~snip~


----------



## true_lies (May 6, 2014)

Any good UPnP/DLNA browser apps?

Have used "MediaHouse UPnP/DLNA Browser" app. I am able to access usb pen drive and external hard disks connected directly to the router but not able to access some shared folders that are on my pc through my phone. getting access denied msg. can it be done?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 6, 2014)

*tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/document-reveals-moto-e-likely-to-be-priced-rs-6330-223143.html

According to  gsmarena (*www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_e-6323.php )the screen will be having a resolution of 540 x 960 pixels unlike what most other reports say.


----------



## Deadman (May 7, 2014)

Vyom said:


> There are many ways.
> 1. Change password of your google account. So you dad can't access your google account from his device.
> 2. Goto the Security page *security.google.com/settings/security/permissions and Revoke permission from any device
> 3. Activate 2 Step verification, so that you can only access google account on any other device in future, from an activation code (generated on your mobile, from sms on your number or from backup codes). Refer here: *accounts.google.com/b/0/SmsAuthSettings#devices



Could you also tell me how to turn on the sync. Its really pain in ass to see how the things are complicated. I want my gallery pics to be uploaded with the same folder structure if possible. Only the newly clicked pics are uploaded.


----------



## Vyom (May 7, 2014)

Deadman said:


> Could you also tell me how to turn on the sync. Its really pain in ass to see how the things are complicated. I want my gallery pics to be uploaded with the same folder structure if possible. Only the newly clicked pics are uploaded.



I don't understand how are things 'complicated' for you. There is a proper setting in dropbox which you need to toggle to sync pics. Search for it.
Upload old pics which were not synced before you turned on the setting, manually.


----------



## Deadman (May 9, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I don't understand how are things 'complicated' for you. There is a proper setting in dropbox which you need to toggle to sync pics. Search for it.
> Upload old pics which were not synced before you turned on the setting, manually.


Sync now option has been grayed.


----------



## ajayritik (May 9, 2014)

Guys when I had Nokia phone some years ago I had this option where I could select some contacts from whom I can receive call whereas from others it will not ring or vibrate more like Silent mode, if I'm not wrong it was customising the Profiles option and select some contacts from whom you will receive calls. Do we have any similar option in Android with any app. This will help me a lot at workplace since I get lot of customer service calls and stupid SMS that disturb me.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 9, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys when I had Nokia phone some years ago I had this option where I could select some contacts from whom I can receive call whereas from others it will not ring or vibrate more like Silent mode, if I'm not wrong it was customising the Profiles option and select some contacts from whom you will receive calls. Do we have any similar option in Android with any app. This will help me a lot at workplace since I get lot of customer service calls and stupid SMS that disturb me.


Activate DND.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 9, 2014)

Yeah
Activate dnd
(feel like forever alone now)
Send "start 0" to 1909 and follow as the sms says


----------



## srkmish (May 11, 2014)

I recently bought a Lenovo a369i with 4.2.2. I am really impressed with battery life . It is giving me around 5hrs 30 mins of screen time with <50% brightness over 2g(ofc)/wifi(home) on a 1500 mah battery. My earlier mobile Karbonn A5 could hardly manage 3-3-5. hours even with purportedly 1400 mah battery. Has android been optimized to conserve battery from GB->JB


----------



## ajayritik (May 11, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Yeah
> Activate dnd
> (feel like forever alone now)
> Send "start 0" to 1909 and follow as the sms says



DND will enable to me to receive calls from certain people?
In the Nokia phone I had customized the profiles in such a way that the normal profile will be active till 11 PM and the silent one will be active at 11 PM till 8 AM morning.


----------



## amjath (May 11, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> DND will enable to me to receive calls from certain people?
> In the Nokia phone I had customized the profiles in such a way that the normal profile will be active till 11 PM and the silent one will be active at 11 PM till 8 AM morning.



If u r vodafone user, they have dnd activation deactivation form in their site and u can categories to some extent. So u can check ur service provider site too


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 11, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> DND will enable to me to receive calls from certain people?
> In the Nokia phone I had customized the profiles in such a way that the normal profile will be active till 11 PM and the silent one will be active at 11 PM till 8 AM morning.



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=AutomateIt.mainPackage


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 13, 2014)

Moto E launched


----------



## true_lies (May 13, 2014)

Any members here using ART on KitKat? reviews?


----------



## amjath (May 13, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Any members here using ART on KitKat? reviews?



I was using ART on my cm for few days. It takes more storage for each app and app starts a bit faster. Since art is broken couldnt taste much of it


----------



## .jRay. (May 13, 2014)

amjath said:


> I was using ART on my cm for few days. It takes more storage for each app and app starts a bit faster. Since art is broken couldnt taste much of it



*snob* can't try it as it doesn't support xposed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Any members here using ART on KitKat? reviews?



used ART for one hour. Whatsapp and titanium backup didn't work and overall ui felt smoother but only by a fraction.

- - - Updated - - -

App developers beware, Opera and Nokia Populating the Nokia Android App Store without Developer Permission



> Enter Ander Webbs, developer of the highly regarded ADW.Launcher. Yesterday, the developer received an email from Nokia stating that they had created a developer account for him and populated it with ADW.Launcher. All he had to do was to get in touch with them in order for the application to go live. Naturally, this resulted in a great deal of confusion, as this *application was put in the Nokia app store without the developer’s consent*.



- - - Updated - - -

[url="*www.xda-developers.com/android/researchers-at-columbia-university-bring-ios-apps-to-android/]Researchers at Columbia University Bring iOS Apps to Android[/url]



> Developed by members of the Department of Computer Science at Columbia University, Cider is an OS compatibility architecture that is capable of running iOS applications on Android. Rather than using a strict virtual machine, this is done with a novel approach including compile-time code adaptation, as well as diplomatic functions. The former allows for existing application source code to be adapted without modification for use on the new architecture, whereas the latter allows foreign apps to hook into host device libraries, including those for proprietary software and hardware interfaces such as 3D acceleration hardware.


so, no more iOS exclusives eh?


----------



## Deadman (May 18, 2014)

I can see my chrome history when i type in the address bar even after clearing history. The only way i can clear is by clearing app data but that way all the bookmarks are gone. Any remedies?


----------



## .jRay. (May 18, 2014)

Deadman said:


> I can see my chrome history when i type in the address bar even after clearing history. The only way i can clear is by clearing app data but that way all the bookmarks are gone. Any remedies?



Try clearing all browsing data.


----------



## ariftwister (May 18, 2014)

Deadman said:


> I can see my chrome history when i type in the address bar even after clearing history. The only way i can clear is by clearing app data but that way all the bookmarks are gone. Any remedies?



Go to your Account's dashboard and turn off web history and clear the remaining history.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 20, 2014)

*www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CWMAQYY

Virtua Tennis Challenge free on Amazon (10 hours left)

- - - Updated - - -

Next Version of Android to Cause Even More Issues for Root App Developers


----------



## ariftwister (May 20, 2014)

^ Okay. These changes won't alter the current versions right?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 20, 2014)

^yes, they won't


----------



## .jRay. (May 20, 2014)

So this happened. 


*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/20/e9ynurud.jpg

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/20/uzytu5yn.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 21, 2014)

Nokia X2 rumoured to feature Qualcomm MSM8210 processor, 1GB RAM

*www.thinkdigit.com/FCKeditor/uploads/Nokia-X-2_benchmark%20scores.jpg

 nokia trying to make a moto e competitor and planning to release it in 2015


----------



## ankush28 (May 22, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nokia X2 rumoured to feature Qualcomm MSM8210 processor, 1GB RAM
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/FCKeditor/uploads/Nokia-X-2_benchmark%20scores.jpg
> 
> nokia trying to make a moto e competitor and planning to release it in 2015



Why don't they just concentrate on lumia series instead of crap Xman! -.-


----------



## quicky008 (May 23, 2014)

Can someone recommend some visually appealing live wallpapers that are available for free at the google play store?I checked out some live wallpapers by "Sparky mobile" recently that looked really amazing(such as Surreal,Sweet spot etc) and I'm on the lookout for more wallpapers that have a similar look and feel-any suggestions on how they can be obtained will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## amjath (May 23, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Can someone recommend some visually appealing live wallpapers that are available for free at the google play store?I checked out some live wallpapers by "Sparky mobile" recently that looked really amazing(such as Surreal,Sweet spot etc) and I'm on the lookout for more wallpapers that have a similar look and feel-any suggestions on how they can be obtained will be greatly appreciated.



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fishnoodle.koipond_free
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joko.paperland

There are 2 Paperland get the one from above link


----------



## quicky008 (May 23, 2014)

amjath said:


> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fishnoodle.koipond_free
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joko.paperland
> 
> There are 2 Paperland get the one from above link


Thanks-can u suggest some more?


----------



## amjath (May 24, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Thanks-can u suggest some more?



I used these two, so out of my experience I did. I have no other suggestion. May be others will help u out


----------



## ankush28 (May 25, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Can someone recommend some visually appealing live wallpapers that are available for free at the google play store?I checked out some live wallpapers by "Sparky mobile" recently that looked really amazing(such as Surreal,Sweet spot etc) and I'm on the lookout for more wallpapers that have a similar look and feel-any suggestions on how they can be obtained will be greatly appreciated.



I am not going to post links Google'em.
>Google Now LWP
>Forest HD
>Ocean HD
>Muzei (Isn't actually lwp but still good one)
Update-
Try Facets too.


----------



## Aakarshan (May 25, 2014)

Can anyone pls tell me which HD games Xperia SP can play?Like Asphalt 8 and Modern Combat, Nova?


----------



## .jRay. (May 25, 2014)

Aakarshan said:


> Can anyone pls tell me which HD games Xperia SP can play?Like Asphalt 8 and Modern Combat, Nova?



Yes. It shouldn't have any problem playing these games.


----------



## ankush28 (May 25, 2014)

Most games are suppprted on Xperia SP.


Anybody knows exactly which phones supports the official Call Of Duty and Mass Effect game? Both games are "Incompatible" with Nexus 4, 5, 7 & Moto G


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Most games are suppprted on Xperia SP.
> 
> 
> Anybody knows exactly which phones supports the official Call Of Duty and Mass Effect game? Both games are "Incompatible" with Nexus 4, 5, 7 & Moto G



surprisingly, My LG Optimus G (the Nexus 4 is based on it) is compatible.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2014)

Incompatible how? My Xperia M runs those games at full frames, i dont see why they should not run in Nexus or Mot G


----------



## ankush28 (May 26, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Incompatible how? My Xperia M runs those games at full frames, i dont see why they should not run in Nexus or Mot G





SaiyanGoku said:


> surprisingly, My LG Optimus G (the Nexus 4 is based on it) is compatible.



This is shocking :shocked: I'll sideload them and see if it runs properly.


I hope you guys are not confusing with games companion app. Here is the link of game - *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.activision.callofduty.striketeam
Update:
Saw their changelog N5 is now supported and "support for more devices is coming soon"


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 27, 2014)

Any good translation app which can translate voice offline and support japanese?


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Any good translation app which can translate voice offline and support japanese?



Going to Japan? 
Ontopic - don't know any "OFFLINE" translaters.
--Update--
1)Download Japanese offline speech recognition pack
2)Google translate>download japanese offline pack.
Cant tell anything about accuracy  fingers crossed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Going to Japan?
> Ontopic - don't know any "OFFLINE" translaters.
> --Update--
> 1)Download Japanese offline speech recognition pack
> ...



nope, wanted to test my Japanese speaking skills.

I've tried google translate and it doesn't works offline for speech.


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> nope, wanted to test my Japanese speaking skills.
> 
> I've tried google translate and it doesn't works offline for speech.



Did you downloaded offline japanese speech recognition pack?


----------



## ajayritik (May 28, 2014)

Guys I recently bought a fitness product which needs my Sony Z1 to be updated to Android Ver 4.3. Can someone suggest how can I update my Z1 to Ver 4.3. Also while updating is there any problem of losing any data?
With my other Phone Note2 I can directly update anything for android but I think for Z1 I need some PC to update.
Will appreciate if anyone how can I update if I require first something to be installed on my PC and sync my Z1 with the PC.


----------



## .jRay. (May 28, 2014)

You need sony pc companion to update . Get it from here


*www.sonymobile.com/in/tools/pc-companion/

Also 4.4 is out for z1

_Update:_


Date is most probably safe. My htc gave an option to format data or keep it before install. Don't know about sony. Also it's recommended to format and install to avoid minor bugs.


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I recently bought a fitness product which needs my Sony Z1 to be updated to Android Ver 4.3. Can someone suggest how can I update my Z1 to Ver 4.3. Also while updating is there any problem of losing any data?
> With my other Phone Note2 I can directly update anything for android but I think for Z1 I need some PC to update.
> Will appreciate if anyone how can I update if I require first something to be installed on my PC and sync my Z1 with the PC.



There is no risk of losing data mostly. Still you can backup app datas using ADB(Google it)
How to update using pc companion

Next time google before posting -.-

You dont like search engines?


----------



## ZTR (May 28, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I recently bought a fitness product which needs my Sony Z1 to be updated to Android Ver 4.3. Can someone suggest how can I update my Z1 to Ver 4.3. Also while updating is there any problem of losing any data?
> With my other Phone Note2 I can directly update anything for android but I think for Z1 I need some PC to update.
> Will appreciate if anyone how can I update if I require first something to be installed on my PC and sync my Z1 with the PC.



You can directly update it through Update Center in your phone 
No need for PC companion


----------



## ajayritik (May 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Next time google before posting -.-
> 
> You dont like search engines?


Thanks for the advise Sir. Will make a note of this.


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

ZTR said:


> You can directly update it through Update Center in your phone
> No need for PC companion



Yeah but some users reported that they aren't able to update directly from phone and are forced to use PC companion.


----------



## ariftwister (May 29, 2014)

ZTR said:


> You can directly update it through Update Center in your phone
> No need for PC companion



Minor update - use OTA 
Major OS update - use pc companion


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

^^ this is XRumor bot attack! Mods?
Mods are superfast  (Y)


----------



## ajayritik (May 29, 2014)

ZTR said:


> You can directly update it through Update Center in your phone
> No need for PC companion



This worked. Thanks


----------



## quicky008 (May 29, 2014)

Does anyone have the lg g2 flower wallpaper at a resolution of 480X800(i mean this one:*imgur.com/Ykwi91G )?If yes,i'd really appreciate if you could upload it here-i've been looking for it for a very long time but couldn't find it any where at this exact size.


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Does anyone have the lg g2 flower wallpaper at a resolution of 480X800(i mean this one:*imgur.com/Ykwi91G )?If yes,i'd really appreciate if you could upload it here-i've been looking for it for a very long time but couldn't find it any where at this exact size.



Resize that one? Or find LG G2 dump and extract 
Why you need that exact resolution?


----------



## quicky008 (May 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Resize that one? Or find LG G2 dump and extract
> Why you need that exact resolution?



Attempting to resize the image is causing the aspect ratio to get skewed,so the image isn't displaying properly.Actually 480X800 is the resolution of my phone's display,that's the reason i was initially looking for that particular size-however any other higher resolution with a similar aspect ratio will also do just fine,therefore this exact resolution is not really necessary.


----------



## Deadman (Jun 3, 2014)

Is there anyway to add inbuilt pdf reader in s4 i.e adobe to reading mode? Or the whole inbuilt polaris office suite.


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

My whatsapp is crashing since morning. Installed it again without uninstalling, still it shows only main screen but when I open any conversation it crashes 
Don't wanna uninstall it as it has many unread messages which would be lost.
Please help....


----------



## amjath (Jun 3, 2014)

kaz said:


> My whatsapp is crashing since morning. Installed it again without uninstalling, still it shows only main screen but when I open any conversation it crashes
> Don't wanna uninstall it as it has many unread messages which would be lost.
> Please help....



Go to chat settings and backup conversation. U can email conversation for extra safety or read it in desktop. Then uninstall and reinstall. When u backup conversation and reinstall it will restore


----------



## nikufellow (Jun 3, 2014)

4.4.3 images for nexus 7 and nexus 4(?) are up AFAIK. Only major ui change is dialer, rest all bug fixes


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> Go to chat settings and backup conversation. U can email conversation for extra safety or read it in desktop. Then uninstall and reinstall. When u backup conversation and reinstall it will restore



Even can't do that...It shows main screen and trying to reach any further, it crashes again.
Uninstalled it after backing up data through Helium, restored and it crashes again....


----------



## amjath (Jun 3, 2014)

kaz said:


> Even can't do that...It shows main screen and trying to reach any further, it crashes again.
> Uninstalled it after backing up data through Helium, restored and it crashes again....


first take data backup alone for whatsapp, try clearing cache and data and re-register again


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

Actually I made it worked...It was because of a huge message of 300 jokes together as a single message. All I did was touch once and wait 1-2 minutes for everything to load completely.
-I opened whatsapp and waited so everything loads up....I could see each DP showing up one after another. (if i did anything in between, it simply crashed)
-Then opened the group where the message was posted, it took sometime.
-Then cleared up the whole group conversation.

TADA its working super smooth now...My pitty O1 with 600MHz proccy 

- - - Updated - - -

thanks   [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] 1st I did that only but on restoring data it went nuts...


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2014)

^^ And btw, WhatsApp takes regular backup at 4 am daily. You can check the backup file at the location: /sdcard/WhatsApp/Databases/ 
A lot of .crypt5 files must be there.


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

Vyom said:


> ^^ And btw, WhatsApp takes regular backup at 4 am daily. You can check the backup file at the location: /sdcard/WhatsApp/Databases/
> A lot of .crypt5 files must be there.



Yeah when I installed it after uninstalling it automatically said that I have backups to be restored but I was worried for the messages that I have received while sleeping which weren't in the backup


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 6, 2014)

What's the best music player for android phones? I am not satisfied with the audio quality of the stock music player of my galaxy grand and so I'm looking for an alternative player that gives significantly better audio output (over the earphones,that is);so any recommendations for this will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 6, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> What's the best music player for android phones? I am not satisfied with the audio quality of the stock music player of my galaxy grand and so I'm looking for an alternative player that gives significantly better audio output (over the earphones,that is);so any recommendations for this will be greatly appreciated.



Poweramp and playerpro.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 6, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Poweramp and playerpro.



Thank you,i'll check them out.Is rocket player any good?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 6, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Thank you,i'll check them out.Is rocket player any good?



Didn't try it so cant say.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 6, 2014)

Deadman said:


> Is there anyway to add inbuilt pdf reader in s4 i.e adobe to reading mode? Or the whole inbuilt polaris office suite.



Yes, get Power Toggles>switch immersive mode

- - - Updated - - -



quicky008 said:


> What's the best music player for android phones? I am not satisfied with the audio quality of the stock music player of my galaxy grand and so I'm looking for an alternative player that gives significantly better audio output (over the earphones,that is);so any recommendations for this will be greatly appreciated.



JetAudio PLUS with AM3D for 'ME'


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 6, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Thank you,i'll check them out.Is rocket player any good?



Plus, if you're rooted or planning to root. Viper4android is the best bet. Significant increase in audio quality and volume.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> What's the best music player for android phones? I am not satisfied with the audio quality of the stock music player of my galaxy grand and so I'm looking for an alternative player that gives significantly better audio output (over the earphones,that is);so any recommendations for this will be greatly appreciated.



+1 to Playerpro

- - - Updated - - -

any app which can play flash based games in .swf format (i have a little collection)? tried most from play store, nothing worked even though i had installed Adobe Flash Player.  CM11 rom; android 4.4.2


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 7, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to Playerpro
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> any app which can play flash based games in .swf format (i have a little collection)? tried most from play store, nothing worked even though i had installed Adobe Flash Player.  CM11 rom; android 4.4.2



AFAIK Google revoked the Adobe flash support from 4.1 or so. Unless you have 2.3 (GB) these can't be played well.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 7, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to Playerpro
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Thanks-will try that as well.Yesterday i installed poweramp and was really impressed by it-but unfortunately,it isn't available free of charge


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 8, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> AFAIK Google revoked the Adobe flash support from 4.1 or so. Unless you have 2.3 (GB) these can't be played well.


You can always sideload apk and enjoy flash content..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 8, 2014)

pratyush997 said:


> You can always sideload apk and enjoy flash content..



doesn't works on 4.4.2


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 9, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> doesn't works on 4.4.2


This, maybe?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 9, 2014)

pratyush997 said:


> This, maybe?



Online flash support isn't required. I require offline flash games player (.swf). Anyways, thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2014)

SwiftKey for Android goes free; moves to in-app purchase model before iOS launch - Tech2

get it from *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.touchtype.swiftkey


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2014)

Any good App for downloading youtube videos in 1080p?
i have tried some but they download only till 720p


----------



## amjath (Jun 12, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Any good App for downloading youtube videos in 1080p?
> i have tried some but they download only till 720p



Amazon.com: TubeMate YouTube Downloader: Appstore for Android
not available in play store


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> Amazon.com: TubeMate YouTube Downloader: Appstore for Android
> not available in play store



does it download 1080p?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 12, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> does it download 1080p?



Yeah .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Yeah .



Thanks..

Now I heard that from JB 4.2.2 onwards application crash log is not accessible to other external apps such as logcat etc...
so if I want to get the crash log of an app which is the best method to do so?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 24, 2014)

Guys having same Battery drain problem in my Galaxy Note2. Phone charge doesn't seem to last for more than 12 hours with normal usage. 
I had same problem in February which was fixed when I took it to service center and now I'm out of one year warrant.
I remember installing an app called Run Keeper after which this problem started. Should I try uinstalling apps installed in past one week?


----------



## Minion (Jun 24, 2014)

^You could try that.Battery drain are mostly caused by Ad supported apps, Download lookout ad detector remove all apps it finds see if it solves your problem.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 24, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys having same Battery drain problem in my Galaxy Note2. Phone charge doesn't seem to last for more than 12 hours with normal usage.
> I had same problem in February which was fixed when I took it to service center and now I'm out of one year warrant.
> I remember installing an app called Run Keeper after which this problem started. Should I try uinstalling apps installed in past one week?



Since you are already out of warranty period, root your phone, install greenify and hibernate user apps.


----------



## amjath (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes root and install betterbatterstats, which will tell the wakelocks for each apps.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Since you are already out of warranty period, root your phone, install greenify and hibernate user apps.





amjath said:


> Yes root and install betterbatterstats, which will tell the wakelocks for each apps.



Since this will be my first time that I may root do we have anything which will make my task easier or less likelihood of goofing up?
any links to rooting will be appreciated.


----------



## kaz (Jun 24, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Since this will be my first time that I may root do we have anything which will make my task easier or less likelihood of goofing up?
> any links to rooting will be appreciated.



I had something in a txt file because my brother is a Note II user too...Copy Paste below:


Spoiler



Rooting Galaxy Note II (clockworkmod touch recovery)

You would need the following three files:

1. Odin: AdF.ly - shrink your URLs and get paid!
2. CF-Auto Root: CF-Root Download
3. Touch Recovery: [CWM] Recovery v6.0.2.7 N7100 Support Android 4.2+ /CWM/ODIN/ADB versions - xda-developers

Step 1: 
Enter download mode: Switch off your phone. Press vol down + home + power key & then when you see the prompt screen, press vol up key to continue and you will enter the download mode.

Step 2: 

Open Odin & plug your phone via USB cable to your computer. (make sure you have all Samsung USB drivers installed).

Step 3:
Make sure only Auto Reboot is checked & all the rest are unchecked.

Step 4: 
Click on PDA & then select tthe CF Root .tar file in the CF Root folder. Then click start.

You would see a blue progress bar on your phone and then a red android logo on your screen that would complete the root process.

Step 5:

Switch your phone off & enter into download mode again.
Start odin & make sure that F.Reset Time & Auto Reboot are both checked.
Also make sure that your phone is connected to your computer via the USB cable. (you would be able to see a yellow colored entry in the first com port area in Odin software).

Step 6:

Click PDA & then select recovery.tar in the ODIN-clockworkmod-touch-recovery folder that you downloaded. Now click start & wait for the entire process to get over. Your phone would restart into normal mode.

Step 7:

You are ROOTED!!

To check, switch off your phone & try to enter into recovery mode.
Press vol up + home + power key & then release power key when you see the note II logo on screen. 

You should now see the clockworkmod touch recovery on your phone.

Wish you all a successful root 



and this video:


Spoiler


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 25, 2014)

In my Gmail New mail notification, I get two actionable buttons, "Reply" & "Archive". Previously It was "Reply" and "Delete". Probably the update might have changed it. How to change those buttons back?


----------



## amjath (Jun 25, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> In my Gmail New mail notification, I get two actionable buttons, "Reply" & "Archive". Previously It was "Reply" and "Delete". Probably the update might have changed it. How to change those buttons back?



Go to gmail app, swipe from left scroll down got o settings _> General settings -> Turn ON "Swipe to delete"


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> Go to gmail app, swipe from left scroll down got o settings _> General settings -> Turn ON "Swipe to delete"



You are referring to the in app functionality, what I'm saying is I want delete button in notification itself.


----------



## amjath (Jun 25, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> You are referring to the in app functionality, what I'm saying is I want delete button in notification itself.


previously when I swipe a mail entry  inside the app, it was archived. But I changed the settings it shows delete in the notification too.

- - - Updated - - -

confirm checked again. App is updated


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> previously when I swipe a mail entry  inside the app, it was archived. But I changed the settings it shows delete in the notification too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> confirm checked again. App is updated



Yeah.. It's showing now.. :thumbup:
Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2014)

Switched to stock korean kitkat ported to E970. Now i'm not going back to CM11/PA 4.x/any other rom


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2014)

What could be the various reasons why battery would drain faster than normal?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 27, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> What could be the various reasons why battery would drain faster than normal?



Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, or some mischievous app always running in background


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 27, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Switched to stock korean kitkat ported to E970. Now i'm not going back to CM11/PA 4.x/any other rom



Now I'm planning to go back to 4.1 from 4.4
Tell me, what features am I going to miss


----------



## amjath (Jun 27, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> What could be the various reasons why battery would drain faster than normal?


there are some apps which makes the phone awake and don't let then in deep sleep. example: Facebook and few other. in order to find it u need to download better battery stats from xda. but you need to root first.
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809
The real reason behind battery drain is not just WiFi on or off Bluetooth on Off etc. The above app let you know every wakelock which knocks your phone from sleep and let make them awake. It's the best app.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 27, 2014)

Just got to know that Google have no plans to discontinue Nexus series as was previously thought to be the case since Android  Silver was announced. Glad to know that.


----------



## amjath (Jun 27, 2014)

Dont miss it, ~$100 worth apps for free
Amazon.com: Apps for Android

Few apps are really worth which make you regret if u dont get it


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> Dont miss it, ~$100 worth apps for free
> Amazon.com: Apps for Android
> 
> Few apps are really worth which make you regret if u dont get it




Thanks man.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> Dont miss it, ~$100 worth apps for free
> Amazon.com: Apps for Android
> 
> Few apps are really worth which make you regret if u dont get it



Yay!

Downloading now. 

I hope I'll get PowerAmp for free one day.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 29, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Now I'm planning to go back to 4.1 from 4.4
> Tell me, what features am I going to miss



Lockscreen widgets, ART, a bit better performance, improved camera, LG's Qslide on KK is much better than that on JB.

- - - Updated - - -

Add: improved battery life

- - - Updated - - -

Can any app help me make custom widgets/shortcuts for apps and settings which don't have one?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lockscreen widgets, ART, a bit better performance, improved camera, LG's Qslide on KK is much better than that on JB.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Add: improved battery life



Lockscreen widget is one hell of a feature I would miss. Others are ignorable.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Can any app help me make custom widgets/shortcuts for apps and settings which don't have one?



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=in.vineetsirohi.customwidget

Maybe try this one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2014)

I want to play Super Mario Bros (8bit console version) on Android..any good emulator?


----------



## amjath (Jun 29, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> I want to play Super Mario Bros (8bit console version) on Android..any good emulator?



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fastemulator.gbafree&hl=en


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 29, 2014)

Guys, recently bought Nexus 5 from US.
Phone is awesome! Upgraded from LG Optimus one 

My question is, When i'm connecting N5 to my Laptop, its not showing it in my computer!
I cant transfer data at all. Mobile phone charges when i connect it to PC but slowly..
Please help..Thanks in advance..


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 29, 2014)

I installed the app ad detector, however when I try to select Opt out option to get rid of ads it doesn't seem to work.
Any ideas guys? 
This is with reference to my Note 2 draining out battery fast.
I want to try Rooting as last option.


----------



## amjath (Jun 29, 2014)

pratik385 said:


> Guys, recently bought Nexus 5 from US.
> Phone is awesome! Upgraded from LG Optimus one
> 
> My question is, When i'm connecting N5 to my Laptop, its not showing it in my computer!
> ...



Is USB debugging is ON in developer settings

- - - Updated - - -

PC charging is slow when compared to charger

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> I installed the app ad detector, however when I try to select Opt out option to get rid of ads it doesn't seem to work.
> Any ideas guys?
> This is with reference to my Note 2 draining out battery fast.
> I want to try Rooting as last option.



For god sake root and install the app which i shared to you on your previous post. Let your phone sleep all night and then open Betterbatterystats app -> go to menu and click share -> select text dumpfile[default] and save. upload the text file anywhere and share here or on the xda thread


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 29, 2014)

yes, Nexus 5 connects perfectly on my roomie's laptop.
Its not working on my laptop only..


----------



## amjath (Jun 29, 2014)

pratik385 said:


> yes, Nexus 5 connects perfectly on my roomie's laptop.
> Its not working on my laptop only..



plug your phone and go to device manager, check for your phone and uninstall the driver. replug and let the driver install again


----------



## sakumar79 (Jun 29, 2014)

Can we get calendar current day's agenda on homescreen without external app/widget?

Arun


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 29, 2014)

sakumar79 said:


> Can we get calendar current day's agenda on homescreen without external app/widget?
> 
> Arun


Yes, use calendar's widget


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 29, 2014)

Guys I have a portable Charger Sony which I got free with Sony Xperia Z1. I'm not sure how to charge the battery unit?
Should I charge using the USB  port connected to PC or can I connect it to power socket and charge?
As per the instruction booklet it says I need to charge the power unit with USB connected to the USB of PC.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 2, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Yes, use calendar's widget



Thanks for that... Being new to Android phone, did not even realise this was there...

Arun


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 5, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have a portable Charger Sony which I got free with Sony Xperia Z1. I'm not sure how to charge the battery unit?
> Should I charge using the USB  port connected to PC or can I connect it to power socket and charge?
> As per the instruction booklet it says I need to charge the power unit with USB connected to the USB of PC.



Guys anyone?


----------



## importedmobile (Jul 5, 2014)

you have to use usb of pc or any usb adapter which supports charging via only usb cable when connected to any power source.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone?


I once used it while connected to the power socket... Haven't used it again... It's more of a hassle than anything...  
Sony really duped us, you know... We got this crappy little thing while the xperia z2 users got that great smart band...


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 5, 2014)

Try android l keyboard. Looks and works Great imo.


----------



## amjath (Jul 5, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Try android l keyboard. Looks and works Great imo.


Totally agreed


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 5, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> I once used it while connected to the power socket... Haven't used it again... It's more of a hassle than anything...
> Sony really duped us, you know... We got this crappy little thing while the xperia z2 users got that great smart band...


And it was just over 6 months since I bought this and now Z2. I'm sure Z3 will come with something better.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> And it was just over 6 months since I bought this and now Z2. I'm sure Z3 will come with something better.


Z3 screenshots have leaked... Packs the same FullHD screen and the Snapdragon 801 of the Z2...
Won't get my hopes up high with this one... 
Personally, I hate the screen of the Z1... Such washed out colours...


----------



## jitin7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi, guys I'm thinking of buying HTC Desire 516. Can you give some views?
No, I'm not buying Moto G due to some reasons.


----------



## sushovan (Jul 7, 2014)

Desire 516 is highly overpriced. Get Huawei Honor 3C or LG L90 instead.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2014)

jitin7 said:


> Hi, guys I'm thinking of buying HTC Desire 516. Can you give some views?
> No, I'm not buying Moto G due to some reasons.



+1 to LG L90


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 9, 2014)

Help me.. My LG G2 isn't being detected by my laptop when i connect. The phone is charging and it shows slow charging notif on status bar but no options like tethering/mass storage etc. I've tried Different Cables and Different Ports, also tried uninstalling/ reinstalling the drivers and disabling/ enabling usb debugging. The same cables work on other phones.

Also now it isnt showing up in the device manager after reinstalling the drivers.

_ Edit : _

Also tried reinstalling rom


----------



## kaz (Jul 9, 2014)

Something wrong with the port on phone or can be some problem with the motherboard....


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Help me.. My LG G2 isn't being detected by my laptop when i connect. The phone is charging and it shows slow charging notif on status bar but no options like tethering/mass storage etc. I've tried Different Cables and Different Ports, also tried uninstalling/ reinstalling the drivers and disabling/ enabling usb debugging. The same cables work on other phones.
> 
> Also now it isnt showing up in the device manager after reinstalling the drivers.
> 
> ...



turn off ur mobile and take a pin [needle kind of] and clean for dust and check


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2014)

jitin7 said:


> Hi, guys I'm thinking of buying HTC Desire 516. Can you give some views?
> No, I'm not buying Moto G due to some reasons.



Edit: wait for Xiaomi Mi3 Launch


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 10, 2014)

amjath said:


> turn off ur mobile and take a pin [needle kind of] and clean for dust and check



Thanks. I dont know what did it but i did a factory reset and cleaned the usb port. It works now.


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Thanks. I dont know what did it but i did a factory reset and cleaned the usb port. It works now.



its the comon issues that usb port gets accumulated with dust, cleaning usb port has many techniques, but safe is sharp thin material like needle or pin


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 10, 2014)

amjath said:


> its the comon issues that usb port gets accumulated with dust, cleaning usb port has many techniques, but safe is sharp thin material like needle or pin



I used a soft brush i got with the laptop cleaning kit.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 10, 2014)

best launcher for android phone ??


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jul 10, 2014)

Nova or apex ..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 10, 2014)

Can someone using Galaxy S2 suggest good CM ROM  - Kitkat version which is usable and has most features working from xda?

Are the official CM nightly good to use?

I am currently on stock rom 4.2 (last update from samsung)


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Can someone using Galaxy S2 suggest good CM ROM  - Kitkat version which is usable and has most features working from xda?
> 
> Are the official CM nightly good to use?
> 
> I am currently on stock rom 4.2 (last update from samsung)



I'm using CM11, 
Bugs:
s2 has music bug for KK, prolonged music gets stopped and restart fixes it everytime
front camera recording is hut and miss
nothing else

I recommed cm11 with gustavos kernel 
Slimkat is good too but they dont have new theme engine i guess, so it stopped me from using slimkat


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 10, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> best launcher for android phone ??





prudhivisekhar said:


> Nova or apex ..


One vote for Nova Prime here, it's just awesome. However Apex is almost same, it's like a mirror of Nova.
Gladly paid 150 rupees.

PS : One more launcher which has good prospect imho is Aviate, don't know if Yahoo will **** it up or not though.


----------



## vipul619 (Jul 10, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> One vote for Nova Prime here, it's just awesome. However Apex is almost same, it's like a mirror of Nova.
> Gladly paid 150 rupees.
> 
> PS : One more launcher which has good prospect imho is Aviate, don't know if Yahoo will **** it up or not though.



You can't even add the widgets you want to Aviate, deal breaker for me!


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 17, 2014)

Suggest me a call recorder for Samsung Galaxy S3 with both parties sound and without beep


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 17, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> Suggest me a call recorder for Samsung Galaxy S3 with both parties sound and without beep


How about ACR?


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 17, 2014)

please suggest a samsung dual sim android phone upto Rs 10,000.00 max for me


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2014)

Why samsung lonly ? 
Go for moto E or Xperia m dual

check S duos 2, but see reviews first.. dont know how good/bad it is


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> please suggest a samsung dual sim android phone upto Rs 10,000.00 max for me



drop samdung and get Moto E or wait for Xiaomi Redmi 1s


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 18, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> please suggest a samsung dual sim android phone upto Rs 10,000.00 max for me


am looking for a ok flash camera also hence moto e is out-samsung duos whats the feedback


----------



## kaz (Jul 18, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> please suggest a samsung dual sim android phone upto Rs 10,000.00 max for me



Asus Zenfone 5 @9999


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 18, 2014)

kaz said:


> Asus Zenfone 5 @9999


what about ASS for asus


----------



## kaz (Jul 18, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> what about ASS for asus



Asus service centers are there in almost every city for laptops and padfones but their site shows no information about Zenfone's Service Centers....


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 19, 2014)

Need user review in TDF for S duos 2 !!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> Need user review in TDF for S duos 2 !!!



Wrong thread for this. Here's a review


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2014)

Guys need help, I'm planning to take apps+data backup without using any third party apps.
So if I take backup on the folders is that enough.
* root/data/app
* root/data/app-lib
* root/data/data
* root/system/app
* root/system/priv-app
* sdcard/data/android/data
* sdcard/data/android/obb

??


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> Guys need help, I'm planning to take apps+data backup without using any third party apps.
> So if I take backup on the folders is that enough.
> * root/data/app
> * root/data/app-lib
> ...



if you have a CWM installed, just take a nandroid backup..
copying those files, one cant really say if something may go wrong or not..


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> if you have a CWM installed, just take a nandroid backup..
> copying those files, one cant really say if something may go wrong or not..



cwm will do full backup i need data +apk backup only

- - - Updated - - -

I have multiple issues with my rom right now


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 19, 2014)

I think no one can answer that properly, at least not unless you have real knowledge about Android framework. 

So that's a bad idea simply. Don't think it's worth the effort to take chance by doing it without the help of a third party app.


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I think no one can answer that properly, at least not unless you have real knowledge about Android framework.
> 
> So that's a bad idea simply. Don't think it's worth the effort to take chance by doing it without the help of a third party app.



i use mybackup pro, since i have issues with rom, phone restarts and never stops


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 20, 2014)

hi folks please let me know what to buy wuthin Rs 10,000.00-sam duos 2 or anything else-also shud i buy this from flipkart or ?- iam keen on a android with flash camera


----------



## kaz (Jul 20, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> hi folks please let me know what to buy wuthin Rs 10,000.00-sam duos 2 or anything else-also shud i buy this from flipkart or ?- iam keen on a android with flash camera



Asus Zenfones are better option...And you should definitely buy from Flipkart if the price there is low than the market


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> hi folks please let me know what to buy wuthin Rs 10,000.00-sam duos 2 or anything else-also shud i buy this from flipkart or ?- iam keen on a android with flash camera


Xiaomi's offerings are wayy better.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 20, 2014)

why are the pings on android are high and fluctuating  ? when on the same wifi network my Laptop gives me stable and low pings ?

is it because background apps using small data ? if yes how to find out which app is using data ? any app similar to PC resource monitor


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 21, 2014)

asus zen 5 seems to be out of stock-wonder thiis true or some publicity stunt in flipkart


----------



## kaz (Jul 21, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> asus zen 5 seems to be out of stock-wonder thiis true or some publicity stunt in flipkart



Few days back also it was out of stock


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> Guys need help, I'm planning to take apps+data backup without using any third party apps.
> So if I take backup on the folders is that enough.
> * root/data/app
> * root/data/app-lib
> ...



Titanium Backup does a good job of taking app+backup of certain apps. Manually copying the files may not be good idea. How do you plan to copy those files? ADB pull ?

- - - Updated - - -

This is Weird guys, My Windows UI is lagging while USB tethering on latest CM11 Rom. As soon as i turn it off, the Lagging vanishes !! How is it possible to affect Windows UI through USB tethering ?


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

^ sometime titanium backup create issues for any device saying android id mismatch. Some games data didn't work etc. Also mybackup pro and titanium backup, throttling at full phone usage during restore. That's why. Yeah by adb only.
Regarding tether, it might a bug. did you check cm thread


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah it always says Android ID mismatch. I press ignore and restore the data. Have you got the latest version in TB ? I havent used any other backup apps other than TB, so cant really help you there..

Yes, its a bug. But how can it affect windows UI ?


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Yeah it always says Android ID mismatch. I press ignore and restore the data. Have you got the latest version in TB ? I havent used any other backup apps other than TB, so cant really help you there..
> 
> Yes, its a bug. But how can it affect windows UI ?


I have a habit of using 200+ apps so its throttles. Thanks I didn't know that ignoring won't be an issue.

- - - Updated - - -

Did u check the task manager for usage weird


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2014)

Anybody completed Candy Crush Saga?

I've completed till Level 515 but the Level 516 is not visible (Sour saloon) whats the problem?


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody completed Candy Crush Saga?
> 
> I've completed till Level 515 but the Level 516 is not visible (Sour saloon) whats the problem?



level 515  whats a candy crush saga, everyone goes gaga for it


----------



## Inceptionist (Jul 24, 2014)

I salute you Zangetsu (only if you have finished the bloody scammy game without spending money on in-app purchases).


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> level 515  whats a candy crush saga, everyone goes gaga for it


It is definitely not a 'lady'
It is the scourge infecting Facebook, asking for Facebook access and sending infinite invites and status updates of your scores to your friends ultimately in some cases resulting in rage in some of your friends


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> level 515  whats a candy crush saga, everyone goes gaga for it



i get N number of invites/request for this game..so thought of playing it.
but I play it in Android.
there are around 620 levels released so far (AFAIK)
I m on version 1.33 also tried 1.34 but no luck 



Inceptionist said:


> I salute you Zangetsu (only if you have finished the bloody scammy game without spending money on in-app purchases).



Thanks


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> I have a habit of using 200+ apps so its throttles. Thanks I didn't know that ignoring won't be an issue.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Did u check the task manager for usage weird



For that problem I am using Label and taking Apk+data backups for few important apps like games and for others only an app backup is enough. I have scheduled to take backups everyday so no worries.

yeah i checked the task manager, nothing abnormal. Funny thing is that no other user had this same issue.


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> For that problem I am using Label and taking Apk+data backups for few important apps like games and for others only an app backup is enough. I have scheduled to take backups everyday so no worries.
> 
> yeah i checked the task manager, nothing abnormal. Funny thing is that no other user had this same issue.


Label is a app is it?? If u do schedule backup won't it fill the memory


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 24, 2014)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] and others there is no way I can fix my battery drain problem on my Note2 without rooting?


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] and others there is no way I can fix my battery drain problem on my Note2 without rooting?


As I have said it before bro,  betterbatterystats is the best app that help you say what wakelock wakes your phone often. I had few wakelocks and fixed every issue of mine.
FYI


Spoiler



As u can see my phone was sleeping good. *i.imgur.com/JtuAwt2.jpg
No wakelock disturbed my phone
 *i.imgur.com/KPTcITR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/lZRgN8M.jpg



There are other excellent apps like greenify which needs root


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> Label is a app is it?? If u do schedule backup won't it fill the memory



No..I meant the label feature in TB. I label some apps as High priority and put them in schedule backup daily. Some apps are in other label such games and they take backups thrice a week. And I scheduled the backups at 3AM and 4AM, so I dont think memory is a problem. For your issue try labelling the apps. Its like putting them on list. Then you can do batch backup and restore with individual list without hogging your memory. BTW what device are you using ?


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> No..I meant the label feature in TB. I label some apps as High priority and put them in schedule backup daily. Some apps are in other label such games and they take backups thrice a week. And I scheduled the backups at 3AM and 4AM, so I dont think memory is a problem. For your issue try labelling the apps. Its like putting them on list. Then you can do batch backup and restore with individual list without hogging your memory. BTW what device are you using ?


Galaxy s2. Will try it, btw Batch restore only in pro right?
There is a desktop windows app which install all apps like a pro if u have apk and run that app with your in adb. It was smooth, easy and fast. So that's why asked about taking specific folders


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah, I think so.. BTW I am using modded version of TB


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Yeah, I think so.. BTW I am using modded version of TB


What is that mean?


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 25, 2014)

^ Its *ahem* version. Pro has lot of advantages over normal version.


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> ^ Its *ahem* version. Pro has lot of advantages over normal version.



Its $6. I was once used few ahem version of apps and got traced/blocked by Google. After that I started suggesting and buying paid apps  waiting for some deals for titanium backup


----------



## Inceptionist (Jul 25, 2014)

Does any of you people find android's call logs lacking?

Doesn't show duration, or proper time (only day wtf?). Any suggestions?


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Does any of you people find android's call logs lacking?
> 
> Doesn't show duration, or proper time (only day wtf?). Any suggestions?



R u on kitkat? If u are on Kitkat, open call log and click on the clock icon on the right against each log. Hope this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jul 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> R u on kitkat? If u are on Kitkat, open call log and click on the clock icon on the right against each log. Hope this is what you are looking for.



I'm on 4.4.2 and it looks like this. No time or duration mentioned.

*i.imgur.com/SIbDU4v.png

I can't even check only dialed or received calls.

My old HTC Explorer had these options.

WTF Motorola?


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> I'm on 4.4.2 and it looks like this. No time or duration mentioned.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/SIbDU4v.png
> 
> ...



cant see image from here [office]


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2014)

which browser u use most?
1.UCBrowser
2.Opera
3.Firefox
4.Maxthon
5.Dolphin
6.Chrome
7.Default
8.Any other


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 25, 2014)

I use Opera most of the time, and chrome in some cases.


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> which browser u use most?
> 1.UCBrowser
> 2.Opera
> 3.Firefox
> ...



chrome, dolphin at night for night vision


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> which browser u use most?
> 1.UCBrowser
> 2.Opera
> 3.Firefox
> ...



Boat Browser: lightweight, doesn't lags and always on private mode

didn't like dolphin and maxthon (no always on private mode)


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

^ dolphin has always on  private mode


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2014)

^ don't know why but links opened from other apps while dolphin isn't running, makes dolphin open in non-private mode. maybe the problem was from my side. Anyways, still happy with boat browser.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 25, 2014)

Chrome and Chrome Beta all the time 

- - - Updated - - -



Inceptionist said:


> I'm on 4.4.2 and it looks like this. No time or duration mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Click on it for more info!!


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Ljvywy7.png


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 25, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> I'm on 4.4.2 and it looks like this. No time or duration mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use ExDialer man. The stock Android call dialer, call log, and SMS app are the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 25, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> which browser u use most?
> 1.UCBrowser
> 2.Opera
> 3.Firefox
> ...


Opera Mini. Using it mainly due to page compression. Believe it or not it has saved conserved many gigs of my data.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> Its $6. I was once used few ahem version of apps and got traced/blocked by Google. After that I started suggesting and buying paid apps  waiting for some deals for titanium backup


You must be unlucky. I have used some ahem versions from time to time but didn't had like this experience. It's may be because I have turned off Google app verify.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 26, 2014)

Lately my S3 is lagging a lot (for instance when i touch in a text field to bring the swift key on) and i have been facing some app crashes even after a factory reset. Even am getting very poor battery backup so am thinking of rooting it and flashing a stable custom ROM which might help me to some extent. But am completely nub in these things so please bear with me.

First of all how should I root the phone? Yes there are so many tutorials available on youtube and XDA but some says its the safest method, some says it's the easiest and other says it works with all variants of s3, some are for s3 with android 4.1 and others for 4.3, so am really confused so can someone guide me regarding this. Mine is on 4.3 atm, I9300.

What does the soft brick and hard brick means anyway? In which regard should i be careful when rooting it to be on a safer side?

And finally which ROM should i choose to flash on it after rooting? What things should I have to consider while selection a ROM? (Exact phone model?  Android Version? Kernal or blah blah blah? )


----------



## Vyom (Jul 26, 2014)

^ First of all, just cause your phone is lagging, is not enough reason to flash and putting up a Custom ROM. You can easily just reset the phone and get to the stock speeds. Rooting and flashing new Custom ROM is only justified if you want some features which you can't get without rooting like OTG support or using Titanium backup. Or if you are hell bored of stock ROM. But if you are just bored of "looks" you can just install many launchers (even Windows phone launcher) to experience a sea of difference in UI.

Secondly, questions like "what is soft brick and hard brick" is a basic question that you can get answers from many sources around the net. Best would be to read first 6 posts in this thread: *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/151345-faq-android-customization-tips-tricks.html

Next thing for you would be to browse XDA forum and just start on the "easiest" procedure to root. And keep trying unless you hit success. Also remember none would take blame if you mess up your device. So avoid it for reasons explained in first para. If you understand what you are doing, all the best.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 26, 2014)

I got bored of the **** touchwiz in just 2 days after getting the phone -_- So have been using Nova launcher from then, though have tried a lot of them but nova does beat them all for me. Anyways thanks for those links, will see what all i can collect from them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Opera Mini. Using it mainly due to page compression. Believe it or not it has saved conserved many gigs of my data.



this feature is only available in UC browser & Opera


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 28, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> I got bored of the **** touchwiz in just 2 days after getting the phone -_- So have been using Nova launcher from then, though have tried a lot of them but nova does beat them all for me. Anyways thanks for those links, will see what all i can collect from them.



Try Trebuchet launcher then... You will be like 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Csiq4t6.jpg


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Try Trebuchet launcher then... You will be like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trebuchet is very simple and not much customization option. IMO aviate is good


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2014)

amjath said:


> Trebuchet is very simple and not much customization option. *IMO aviate is good*



tried yesterday but it only works when u r online


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Try Trebuchet launcher then... You will be like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+ 20,000, simple and fast


----------



## kaz (Jul 29, 2014)

I never installed Trebuchet still I always used this  
Was the default launcher in some roms


----------



## amjath (Jul 29, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> tried yesterday but it only works when u r online


U can customise and easy to access the app. But less widgets


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm getting frustrated with all the browsers! What are you guys using? I hate Chrome, I hate Dolphin even more. Used to use Naked but it's lagging nowadays! What can play Flash videos seamlessly and be a consistent one at the same time?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I'm getting frustrated with all the browsers! What are you guys using? I hate Chrome, I hate Dolphin even more. Used to use Naked but it's lagging nowadays! What can play Flash videos seamlessly and be a consistent one at the same time?



None. Software keeps changing. Sometimes to keep pace with competition, sometimes to get ahead of it. And other times to fix critical bugs. *"The most important component of evolution is death".* You can't have good things if you can't accept things which change. For better or for worse, but its you who have to find a balance between them. Keep on trying new browser or try to adjust your habits to suit a browser.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 30, 2014)

Vyom said:


> None. Software keeps changing. Sometimes to keep pace with competition, sometimes to get ahead of it. And other times to fix critical bugs. *"The most important component of evolution is death".* You can't have good things if you can't accept things which change. For better or for worse, but its you who have to find a balance between them. Keep on trying new browser or try to adjust your habits to suit a browser.


Damn, that sounds about right though. Let's try Opera once more.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2014)

I use Opera Mini on 2G else I stick with Firefox. 

Trebuchet is the default launched in CyanogenMod. Using it for about 2 months now. Like it's simple design and basic theme.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2014)

Guys which Audio player u use and found best?


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 30, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys which Audio player u use and found best?


PowerAMP, my choice. Neutron, others.


----------



## sushovan (Jul 30, 2014)

Finally, Samdung's bubble starts bursting   Samsung, Apple lose ground as Lenovo, Huawei and LG gain in Q2: IDC's smartphone tracker - Tech2


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 30, 2014)

thats only because of its pricing
im not saying samsung is excellent and flawless but pricing is what attracts people


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 30, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys which Audio player u use and found best?



PlayerPro...2nd TTPod

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> I use Opera Mini on 2G else I stick with Firefox.
> 
> Trebuchet is the default launched in CyanogenMod. Using it for about 2 months now. Like it's simple design and basic theme.



Opera Mini is the BOSS when it comes to 2G. If I wanna use interactive content, I use default AOSP Browser.

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> I never installed Trebuchet still I always used this
> Was the default launcher in some roms



When I first bought Android, I was like "Launchers...........themes........Icon packs........Widgets..... " 
Now I dont even know what Launcher am using..


----------



## kaz (Jul 30, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> When I first bought Android, I was like "Launchers...........themes........Icon packs........Widgets..... "
> Now I dont even know what Launcher am using..



Same here....


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 30, 2014)

I need a launcher resembling Sony Xperia Home with the additional ability to arrange applications by the order of launch count. (Trebuchet launcher has this but seems to be limited to 2 homescreens only)


----------



## amjath (Jul 30, 2014)

[Strike]Trebuchet not limited to 2 screens[/strike]


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 30, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> When I first bought Android, I was like "Launchers...........themes........Icon packs........Widgets..... "
> Now I dont even know what Launcher am using..



Same here bro .

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Guys which Audio player u use and found best?



JetAudio Plus  
IMO best audio player with its AM3D plugin.

I also have Sony's Walkman and Google play music on phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I'm getting frustrated with all the browsers! What are you guys using? I hate Chrome, I hate Dolphin even more. Used to use Naked but it's lagging nowadays! What can play Flash videos seamlessly and be a consistent one at the same time?



boat browser


----------



## sushovan (Jul 30, 2014)

Poweramp is the best.

But.. if you can root your phone and install Viper4android , then you will get noticeably better sound quality which no music player would be be able to provide.

Interface wise Playerpro and Gonemad hands down.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 30, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> I need a launcher resembling Sony Xperia Home with the additional ability to arrange applications by the order of launch count. (Trebuchet launcher has this but seems to be limited to 2 homescreens only)





amjath said:


> [Strike]Trebuchet not limited to 2 screens[/strike]



Trebuchet does have more than 2 homescreens !!!

- - - Updated - - -



sling-shot said:


> I need a launcher resembling Sony Xperia Home with the additional ability to arrange applications by the order of launch count. (Trebuchet launcher has this but seems to be limited to 2 homescreens only)



Are you asking the new Sony Xperia home or the old one with four corners dock ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys which Audio player u use and found best?



+1 to PlayerPro and Poweramp


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 30, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Trebuchet does have more than 2 homescreens !!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


The new Xperia Home. (in the last 2 updates inexplicably Sony changed the most frequently used applications list to include only 20 from the previous all)

The Trebuchet I have has only 2 homescreens and I do not see any option to add.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 30, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> The new Xperia Home. (in the last 2 updates inexplicably Sony changed the most frequently used applications list to include only 20 from the previous all)
> 
> The Trebuchet I have has only 2 homescreens and I do not see any option to add.



Well there isnt any explicit option to add extra homescreen, but you need to drag any icon/widget to the right most place and you get extra screen


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2014)

^ isn't this the same as in Google Experience Launcher?


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 31, 2014)

[MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION]
Thanks. That settles it.
 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]
Never tried that.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 31, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION]
> Thanks. That settles it.
> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]
> Never tried that.



Glad to help..

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ isn't this the same as in Google Experience Launcher?



You meant stock launcher in KK ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2014)

^yes, stock kitkat launcher


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 31, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> boat browser


How do you search for something on a page on Boat? Last time I could not figure that out.

Coming to know that other than Dolphin no other browser supports Flash on KitKat, unbelievable!


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 31, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^yes, stock kitkat launcher


No idea. As I understand, trebuchet is made as close to stock launcher, while keeping resource usage low.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> How do you search for something on a page on Boat? Last time I could not figure that out.
> 
> Coming to know that other than Dolphin no other browser supports Flash on KitKat, unbelievable!



touch the in browser Menu Button, swipe to the right menu and click *Find on Page*


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 31, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Coming to know that other than Dolphin no other browser supports Flash on KitKat, unbelievable!



It's no surprise since Adobe flash doesn't support android beyond 4.1


----------



## amjath (Jul 31, 2014)

apps worth $100 is free only on amazon appstore

Amazon.com: Apps for Android


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 31, 2014)

Guys is there anyway what I browse doesn't leave in any history.


----------



## amjath (Jul 31, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys is there anyway what I browse doesn't leave in any history.


 Chrome using incognito mode. Stock browser also have  incognito


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 31, 2014)

I remember once I browsed something on my PC at office and then I can find similar results coming up when I open that link in my phone.
Same applied vice versa.
I would want whatever I browsed on my mobile with an option to delete.


----------



## amjath (Aug 1, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I remember once I browsed something on my PC at office and then I can find similar results coming up when I open that link in my phone.
> Same applied vice versa.
> I would want whatever I browsed on my mobile with an option to delete.



You mean selecting the links visited and deleting in history? Don't know about others chrome does it.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 1, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> How do you search for something on a page on Boat? Last time I could not figure that out.
> 
> Coming to know that other than Dolphin no other browser supports *Flash on KitKat, unbelievable*!



You are just one google search away! I won't spoonfeed! 
Works fine with Dolphin.

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> I remember once I browsed something on my PC at office and then I can find similar results coming up when I open that link in my phone.
> Same applied vice versa.
> I would want whatever I browsed on my mobile with an option to delete.



Thats sync function  

Chrome syncs history between all your devices. You can turn it off from Settings>accounts


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 2, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Try Trebuchet launcher then... You will be like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't find it on play store. Can someone please provide me the link?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 2, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> Can't find it on play store. Can someone please provide me the link?


It's on Cyanogen's site, Trebuchet (APK) Download

Is it really a better launcher than Nova?


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 2, 2014)

I have a question; I have a Xolo q800. I rooted it, but I haven't installed any Custom ROM yet. What I've noticed is that at times, a message pops up towards the bottom of the screen, white text in a black box, that says "Sending SMS Message". This has happened maybe two or three times in the past week, as far as I have noticed, and the last time, it happened as soon as I opened 360 Security. After this message, there is no message from the carrier informing me that I've been charged Re. 1 for the SMS; the balance remains the same. So what kind of message is being sent?

Also, I installed Go Launcher; what I want to do is I want to password-protect the app tray or whatever its called - the icon at the bottom of the main screen which you press to take you to all the apps that are installed. How do I do this?


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 2, 2014)

Is it BSNL? I have a few BSNL SIMs do it.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 2, 2014)

BhargavJ said:


> I have a question; I have a Xolo q800. I rooted it, but I haven't installed any Custom ROM yet. What I've noticed is that at times, a message pops up towards the bottom of the screen, white text in a black box, that says "Sending SMS Message". This has happened maybe two or three times in the past week, as far as I have noticed, and the last time, it happened as soon as I opened 360 Security. After this message, there is no message from the carrier informing me that I've been charged Re. 1 for the SMS; the balance remains the same. So what kind of message is being sent?
> 
> Also, I installed Go Launcher; what I want to do is I want to password-protect the app tray or whatever its called - the icon at the bottom of the main screen which you press to take you to all the apps that are installed. How do I do this?





sling-shot said:


> Is it BSNL? I have a few BSNL SIMs do it.



same here.. BSNL pulls some weird sh!t. :\


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 2, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I remember once I browsed something on my PC at office and then I can find similar results coming up when I open that link in my phone.
> Same applied vice versa.
> I would want whatever I browsed on my mobile with an option to delete.



Go to Google Dashboard And Select Search History. From there  you can delete all the history items, be it your mobile or office pc .

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> same here.. BSNL pulls some weird sh!t. :\



woah woah.. i thought of Using new BSNL sim.. What other weird stuff does it do ??


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 2, 2014)

Its a dual sim mobile, and every time I make a call or send a msg or use mobile data, I've set it so that it asks which card to use. The main card I use is Airtel, and till four days ago, I was using a BSNL card. Then I removed the BSNL card and installed an Idea card. I'm not sure if I have received the SMS sending msg after that.

I used the Airtel card for mobile data, but it was slow, so I tried the BSNL card but nothing would open. Then I got the Idea card, solely for 3g, but while its better than BSNL, its slower than Airtel. Now I'm thinking of getting a Vodafone card. Anyone on the forum from Gandhinagar or Gujarat - which card do you use for accessing the internet?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 2, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> woah woah.. i thought of Using new BSNL sim.. What other weird stuff does it do ??



like coverage in places you wouldnt imagine to get network. 

and no coverage in places there should be network, although its rare.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 3, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> like coverage in places you wouldnt imagine to get network.
> 
> and no coverage in places there should be network, although its rare.


BSNL can never be trusted.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 3, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> BSNL Never can't be suggested.


What!!!


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 4, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> What!!!


Corrected


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 6, 2014)

Guys is there anyway I can track how much time I spend on social media like facebook, twitter on my android phone.
I know we have an option in browsers on a desktop/laptop PC's where using the add in of the browser we can track the amount spent total for the day and on which site how much time spent.


----------



## amjath (Aug 6, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys is there anyway I can track how much time I spend on social media like facebook, twitter on my android phone.
> I know we have an option in browsers on a desktop/laptop PC's where using the add in of the browser we can track the amount spent total for the day and on which site how much time spent.



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appuccino.frequencyfree


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 6, 2014)

What Alarm Apps Are you all using ?? I am looking for one with lot of features. Preferable if it is Free


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 6, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> What Alarm Apps Are you all using ?? I am looking for one with lot of features. Preferable if it is Free


The clock on my X is enough for me, however I hate that I need to circle around that on screen clock to set alarm time instead of entering numbers manually! 

Try that one, super hyped Timely, see if you like that. I hate that anyway, because it changes alarm volume without my permission.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2014)

Guys
Anybody played Metal Slug 3 on Android?
how to unlock Mission 3?
as I have been playing Mission Mode from Mission 2 and going to Mission 3 but still its locked in Menu


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 6, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> The clock on my X is enough for me, however I hate that I need to circle around that on screen clock to set alarm time instead of entering numbers manually!
> 
> Try that one, super hyped Timely, see if you like that. I hate that anyway, because it changes alarm volume without my permission.


I like the animation. It's actually cool.


----------



## amjath (Aug 7, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> What Alarm Apps Are you all using ?? I am looking for one with lot of features. Preferable if it is Free



Check out Timely which google acquired


----------



## tovishal2001 (Aug 10, 2014)

Just got my Asus fonepad 7(October 2013, 8GB) today. @12k

Good news: 32GB memory card works, so far no crashes. 

Bad news: just realized that Android is a failed product just like Vodafone.
Reason: I need to root this device(it will void my warantee) to make internet sharing work from Laptop.


----------



## amjath (Aug 10, 2014)

tovishal2001 said:


> Just got my Asus fonepad 7(October 2013, 8GB) today. @12k
> 
> Good news: 32GB memory card works, so far no crashes.
> 
> ...



Every product will void warranty if u want to gain administrator access


----------



## tovishal2001 (Aug 10, 2014)

^ Not with windows tablets. You are allowed to re-install OS anytime. I wonder why google is not providing Android OS on installable CD if its really open-source as they claim. Afterall, Google stole the Operating system source-code from Linux to make Android. It is dishonest on google's part to now not pass on this openness benefit to users which they derived from original coders.

In comparison, even monopoly Microsoft beats these crooks in terms of openness, value for money & compatibility. I have yet to see a Microsoft OS based system which locks you down like a sheep & refuses you admin access.

Since you "purchased" that OS and device, you own the right to root it(gain admin access). Google should be sued in courts on this. Why reviewers in India are not raising this dishonest fraud? Maybe they are sheeps as well.


----------



## amjath (Aug 10, 2014)

Microsoft site clearly states that Installing developer preview may void warranty. So people are suggesting to revert to stable version before doing RMA. I don't know why you bashing here. If u r so keen then why did you buy an android tablet in the first place


----------



## Mizanurification (Aug 11, 2014)

> Not with windows tablets. You are allowed to *re-install OS* anytime.


Getting admin access = reinstalling/reflashing OS?? AFAIK, windows tablets doesnt even allow persistent root. So u will need to do the entire process again and again whenever u require it for whatever reason. This saves time?



> Since you "purchased" that OS and device, you own the right to root it(gain admin access). *Google should be* sued in courts on this.


Sue google? Right to root/jailbreak isnt prohibited by Google but rather the mobile/tablet providing companies. 
Xiaomi allows it. Jailbreaking in EU and some other parts is legal too. You should sue the government of India.



> Reason: I need to root this device(it will void my warantee) to make internet sharing work from Laptop.


Install connectify on laptop and share it?

Nobody forced u to buy android tablet/mobile. Instead of bashing in a thread on the internetz, u should just buy a windows tablet and help with its sale, instead of increasing sale of the competitor. 
ktnxbye.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 11, 2014)

tovishal2001 said:


> Since you "purchased" that OS and device, you own the right to root it(gain admin access). Google should be sued in courts on this. Why reviewers in India are not raising this dishonest fraud? Maybe they are sheeps as well.



You haven't purchased OS licence dude! Its FREE. You paid for hardware. For Installation part you can download stock software from manufacturer's website. (Most of them have) 

By your logic you should sue apple, Microsoft too (For Windows Phone).

Now why admin access are disabled!!! Its damm simple. Tell me how many % android users actually know a single think about how it works? One shitty app from play store + "/System CLEANING" and everything will get messed up.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 11, 2014)

[MENTION=171475]ankush28[/MENTION]
You are perfectly right. The decision not to enable admin access by default was perfectly logical. However they should have made it possible for those who are interested to get that access legally and easily. (with adequate proof of ownership just like how they do it when a question of warranty comes into play)


----------



## Limitless (Aug 12, 2014)

Any good apps for screen mirroring for smart tv?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 12, 2014)

^^ Which SMART tv you have?


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 12, 2014)

Limitless said:


> Any good apps for screen mirroring for smart tv?



What is Screen Mirroring?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 13, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> What is Screen Mirroring?


As the name suggests, a way to mirror your phone's / tablet's screen to a smart TV. Whatever going on on the phone's screen will be mirrored on the TV. You need a Wi-Fi router and internet connection for that. As the phone and the TV both have to be connected to the same router.
There will be a lag of around 200 ms though, which will be awful if you wanna play a game or something, unplayable practically. But it's not bad for watching small video clips, and ideal for browsing and reading stuffs and watching photos. It's also known as Miracast.


----------



## amjath (Aug 13, 2014)

^ u need only router no internet connection is needed. On the TV u need either chromecast or a miracast single is necessary

For perfect screen mirroring for games Apple phone/tab with Apple tv recommended


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 13, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ u need only router no internet connection is needed. On the TV u need either chromecast or a miracast single is necessary
> 
> For perfect screen mirroring for games Apple phone/tab with Apple tv recommended


Oh didn't know that. What the hell is Apple TV?


----------



## srkmish (Aug 13, 2014)

Op-Ed: Tablets really are the new PCs; nobody needs to buy them any more | Ars Technica


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 13, 2014)

Guys.. I have a doubt. I'm now using CM11 with kitkat kernal. If I flash a gb/ics kernal and boot it, will it erase the /system and /data partitions? I know that it won't boot but what happens to those partitions??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2014)

Don't EVER flash a ROM incompatible kernel.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 13, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't EVER flash a ROM incompatible kernel.


I want to test it, by flashing correct kernal again everything will be back right?


----------



## amjath (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't think flashing kernel will erase system and data partition.
When I flash a latest cm ROM from old and install custom kernel everything will be still intact


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 13, 2014)

amjath said:


> I don't think flashing kernel will erase system and data partition.
> When I flash a latest cm ROM from old and install custom kernel everything will be still intact


Thats exactly what I wanted to hear.. Thanks.. I want my phone to act dead (not boot) for a few days until I get New phone. Any better idea than this??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Thats exactly what I wanted to hear.. Thanks.. I want my phone to act dead (not boot) for a few days until I get New phone. Any better idea than this??



do a full wipe and don't install any rom.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 13, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> do a full wipe and don't install any rom.


Will the /data partition remain same? I want to use after some days. Also if I wipe system and boot it, the kernal logo will be displayed and it goes to cwm instead.


----------



## amjath (Aug 13, 2014)

^Drain the battery to zero 
U r right still it boots to recovery


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 13, 2014)

Guys I had configured Wifi on my Android Phone (Note2) long time ago. As soon as I enable the wifi from notification area at home it would connect me directly without doing anything. But these days i find that at home when I select the wifi option it first gives message wifi disconnected and then lists all wifi networks and then when I select my wifi network it let's me in without asking password. 
Initially I had to just enable the wifi button and I would connected without having list of network. Any idea what could this be?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 14, 2014)

[MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]: Have you tried deleting the home's Wi-Fi network and add it back again?


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^Drain the battery to zero
> U r right still it boots to recovery



I Formatted System partition and drained battery to Zero. It then didnt even showed the Kernal Logo..  and then I got permission to get new Phone  . Afterwards I wasnt able to Charge it all.. Then I thought that was the end of my beloved Xperia Mini but then got an idea.. charged battery alone using batter charger and then reflashed my Xperia Mini and got it working again.. Data didnt change


----------



## amjath (Aug 15, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> I Formatted System partition and drained battery to Zero. It then didnt even showed the Kernal Logo..  and then I got permission to get new Phone  . Afterwards I wasnt able to Charge it all.. Then I thought that was the end of my beloved Xperia Mini but then got an idea.. charged battery alone using batter charger and then reflashed my Xperia Mini and got it working again.. Data didnt change



great why are you doing this? to get new phone? parents permission or what?


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 16, 2014)

Is there a way to unroot the *L90* just for the sake of receiving OTA ?

I just received this update but I don't plan on rooting so early. Folks over at XDA are suggesting withholding the update as it usually breaks root. I want to remain on stock for as long as possible while at the same receive updates as well.

*i.imgur.com/DSHgbVh.png

People reported that *SuperSU* unroots the device but the *LG-RCT* counter remains unset. To reset the counter one has to flash to stock. Here, the RCT I was referring to

*i.imgur.com/eDW9oHr.png

I know there is a way which is flashing the KDZ but anything like *one-click root/unroot solution* back in those 2011-2012 good ol days ?


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 17, 2014)

amjath said:


> great why are you doing this? to get new phone? parents permission or what?



Yup.. to get Xperia ZR and will get it by monday Insha Allah.. Previously my parents told me, They will buy me a new phone only after Nov/Dec Sem exams


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 18, 2014)

So I just wanted to try something new on android-x86 VM.... Look what I did.... Vellemo benchmark. Kicked off all android flagship phone. 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/sd05x43.png*i.imgur.com/aqLjsGC.png


Test setup : Intel i5-3230M @ 1.6GHz (Underclocked), 1GB virtual RAM, VMware player 6.0.3 on Ubuntu 14.04


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2014)

Power of PC


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 18, 2014)

Guys anyone here used MAPS.ME offline maps? Is it good for suburban areas of India? It's on sale today, thus asking.


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Guys anyone here used MAPS.ME offline maps? Is it good for suburban areas of India? It's on sale today, thus asking.



haven't used this...but rating is good *4.4*


----------



## R2K (Aug 20, 2014)

I got a Samsung galaxy grand 2 lately. Its ringer volume and ear piece ( speaker used for listening when you get calls) are not loud enough. Even speaker phone is not loud enough. I have heard that this is a common problem even among high end galaxy series including the note.  Is there a way to make it louder ?


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2014)

R2K said:


> I got a Samsung galaxy grand 2 lately. Its ringer volume and ear piece ( speaker used for listening when you get calls) are not loud enough. Even speaker phone is not loud enough. I have heard that this is a common problem even among high end galaxy series including the note.  Is there a way to make it louder ?



connect a speaker in its 3.5mm jack...


----------



## amjath (Aug 20, 2014)

R2K said:


> I got a Samsung galaxy grand 2 lately. Its ringer volume and ear piece ( speaker used for listening when you get calls) are not loud enough. Even speaker phone is not loud enough. I have heard that this is a common problem even among high end galaxy series including the note.  Is there a way to make it louder ?


Source from*xda

edit default_gain.xml file. From /system/etc

U need to root to access this folder


----------



## R2K (Aug 20, 2014)

^^
A source/thread link would be really helpful

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> connect a speaker in its 3.5mm jack...



You want me to carry around a speaker along with this 5.25 inch screen device. . Already looks like I'm carrying around a ladies purse with this device inside the flip cover  .I don't think thats a good idea


----------



## amjath (Aug 20, 2014)

^ ringtone volume | Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos i9082 | XDA Forum

It might not be appropriate just give it a try


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 20, 2014)

Any good source for Notification/Ringtones/Alarm tones for Android  ? Previously I was using Zedge app but now its not working !!!


----------



## Tejo (Aug 20, 2014)

Guys, I want to use 2 gmail accounts in my phone..but the thing is i want automatic sync only for one gmail. Is it possible? let me know..


----------



## amjath (Aug 20, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Any good source for Notification/Ringtones/Alarm tones for Android  ? Previously I was using Zedge app but now its not working !!!



when did u last try zedge, its working now

- - - Updated - - -



Tejo said:


> Guys, I want to use 2 gmail accounts in my phone..but the thing is i want automatic sync only for one gmail. Is it possible? let me know..



yep you can

go to settings, 
under "accounts and sync"/"Accounts" 
click "Add Account"
Select "Google" from the list
Select "Existing"
Enter Email Id and password
Accept terms and wait
Untick "keep me up to date with news and offers from Google play"
Skip Google Wallet registration
Now you will find a list asking you to sync appdata, calender, browser, contacts etc
untick all except "Sync Gmail"
Thats it.


----------



## Tejo (Aug 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> yep you can
> 
> go to settings,
> under "accounts and sync"/"Accounts"
> ...




but bro..actually I have turned of "sync" in the main settings because once i do it it tries to sync gmail, fb and everything else.. I want only this gmail account to automatically sync...


----------



## amjath (Aug 20, 2014)

Tejo said:


> but bro..actually I have turned of "sync" in the main settings because once i do it it tries to sync gmail, fb and everything else.. I want only this gmail account to automatically sync...



*IMO *its not possible or wait for others
i suggest you turn on sync in main setting and cancel sync for specific account only


----------



## Tejo (Aug 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> *IMO *its not possible or wait for others
> i suggest you turn on sync in main setting and cancel sync for specific account only



even i thought the same bro...one possible situation i thought was, to have a different email app for this gmail account alone and turn on sync so that only this app will sync and others wont...i hope atleast this shud be possible !


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 20, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Any good source for Notification/Ringtones/Alarm tones for Android  ? Previously I was using Zedge app but now its not working !!!


I had 100s of ringtones but now no use at all... My phone is always on silent mode 
Why Zedge is not working?

- - - Updated - - -



Tejo said:


> but bro..actually I have turned of "sync" in the main settings because once i do it it tries to sync gmail, fb and everything else.. I want only this gmail account to automatically sync...



Try this...
Add gmail account like     [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] posted.
Go to accounts tab on your phone.
Select Google.
Turn OFF all sync options in another account.
Turn off everything except gmail on the primary account.

To disable Facebook sync...

Turn Facebook chat off.
Set refresh interval NEVER.
Turn off location services.
Don't SYNC PHOTOS.
Turn Notifiactions OFF.



> Hey, but Facebook is still running in the background!


Yes, it will run for app authentication, but it will not use (almost negligible data use) your internet data 

mqtt service is used for notification... This clearly explains that Facebook app is poorly coded.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 21, 2014)

Is it possible to have a different user name appear in the Play store comments/ratings? I do want to give good rating to some applications I like but the fact that my name will be associated with it deters me


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 21, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Is it possible to have a different user name appear in the Play store comments/ratings? I do want to give good rating to some applications I like but the fact that my name will be associated with it deters me


Nope. You'll have to use a different Google account.


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2014)

Tejo said:


> Guys, I want to use 2 gmail accounts in my phone..but the thing is i want automatic sync only for one gmail. Is it possible? let me know..



Download K9 Mail

- - - Updated - - -

deal


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 21, 2014)

Can't access zedge.net also no app in playstore as zedge. So I restored my app backup and it says zedge is blocked in India


----------



## amjath (Aug 21, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Can't access zedge.net also no app in playstore as zedge. So I restored my app backup and it says zedge is blocked in India



clear app cache and data then try


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2014)

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.zedge.android

accessible here.


----------



## amjath (Aug 21, 2014)

^then its his network which is blocking zedge I guess


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 21, 2014)

Its Airtel BTW, Any alternative to zedge or workaround to this issue ?


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 22, 2014)

I can't think of a workaround if it isn't working in the first place because I found it strange that it shows as incompatible with my Kitkat based device 

So, as far as getting the app is concerned you have so many sites that hosts the app. Try this, for example or maybe, this


----------



## amjath (Aug 23, 2014)

Anyone interested in OPO lockscreen?


----------



## kaz (Aug 23, 2014)

Hows that?


----------



## amjath (Aug 24, 2014)

kaz said:


> Hows that?



U asking me?


----------



## kaz (Aug 24, 2014)

Yup 

- - - Updated - - -

I mean how different is OPO lockscreen


----------



## amjath (Aug 24, 2014)

kaz said:


> Yup
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I mean how different is OPO lockscreen





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/aS2yt9q.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wYeRFXa.jpg


----------



## kaz (Aug 24, 2014)

Cool


----------



## amjath (Aug 24, 2014)

OPO LOckscreen thread
OnePlus One [Lockscreen] | OnePlus One | XDA Forum

Flash it at your own risk


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 25, 2014)

Guys I seem to have issues connecting my note2 to my wifi router these days. Earlier I had the problem of it not saving my credentials and I had to select the option Connect. Now I intermittently seem to get disconnected while using Wifi. The other devices that I have don't seem to have the same problem. I selected the option to forget network and did setup again but still the issue persists.
Any ideas?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2014)

^switch to CM11/PA 4.5


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 25, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I seem to have issues connecting my note2 to my wifi router these days. Earlier I had the problem of it not saving my credentials and I had to select the option Connect. Now I intermittently seem to get disconnected while using Wifi. The other devices that I have don't seem to have the same problem. I selected the option to forget network and did setup again but still the issue persists.
> Any ideas?



*Root + Xposed* (I'm sure there must some module helping you to do just that)


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 25, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^switch to CM11/PA 4.5


What's that? Will appreciate more inputs on the same?


Esoteric Eric said:


> *Root + Xposed* (I'm sure there must some module helping you to do just that)


So I will have to root this then? Have to search for posts by amjath I think.


----------



## amjath (Aug 25, 2014)

Cm is CyanogenMod
 pa is paranoid android, he is talking about custom ROMs.

For your issue try adding static IP to your wifi network


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 26, 2014)

amjath said:


> For your issue try adding static IP to your wifi network



How can I do that?
The connection seems ok now in the past day or so.


----------



## amjath (Aug 26, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> How can I do that?
> The connection seems ok now in the past day or so.



Its always better to have static ip in android, countermeasure for battery saving too

Turn Wifi *ON*
[lets consider the network added]
Long press your wifi connection name
select *modify network*
Tick *Show Advanced options*
Scroll down under IP settings select *Static* from drop down
Scroll and you can find the ip assigned by dhcp is mentioned on ip address, dns, gateway etc.
you can either modify the ip for your convenience or just click *Save *

- - - Updated - - -

few people have wifi wakelock, so its recommended to have a static ip instead of your wifi network find one on its own


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 28, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> I can't think of a workaround if it isn't working in the first place because I found it strange that it shows as incompatible with my Kitkat based device
> 
> So, as far as getting the app is concerned you have so many sites that hosts the app. Try this, for example or maybe, this



Not working. this time other error message  btw thanks for link. By alternative i meant any similar app like zedge? I want notification tones and alarm tones.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> OPO LOckscreen thread
> OnePlus One [Lockscreen] | OnePlus One | XDA Forum
> 
> Flash it at your own risk



Hows cm11s different from cm11


----------



## amjath (Aug 28, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Not working. this time other error message  btw thanks for link. By alternative i meant any similar app like zedge? I want notification tones and alarm tones.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


CyanogenMod 11 vs CyanogenMod 11S: the main differences - AndroidPIT

The camera app is best I have used so far.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 29, 2014)

^ Well apart from Camera app and audio Fx everything is pretty much the same !!


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 30, 2014)

Guys is there an app which will monitor mobile network signal strength and save it to see for later time?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2014)

any app for managing expenses and has INR support?


----------



## Inceptionist (Sep 2, 2014)

Why does unit matter? Just mentally replace dollar sign with rupee sign. That's what I'd do anyway.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Why does unit matter? Just mentally replace dollar sign with rupee sign. That's what I'd do anyway.



Not for me, its for an acquaintance who is going to dubai and needs to have atleast INR and USD support.


----------



## ashusood331 (Sep 2, 2014)

HTC mobile is really a cool mobile phone. All HTC mobile is looking good by color, design, functionality, features. I Have ordered HTC desire 816 from Snapdeal.com. This is awesome one with more features in low budget. Thank you HTC.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2014)

ashusood331 said:


> HTC mobile is really a cool mobile phone. All HTC mobile is looking good by color, design, functionality, features. I Have ordered HTC desire 816 from Snapdeal.com. This is awesome one with more features in low budget. Thank you HTC.



23K.. Low budget? Really? 
Considering the features coming in in even sub 10k phone right now, I would call it High budget. Even if we don't consider the revolution Motorola and Xiaomi have brought, I would consider HTC Desire 816 to be above a medium budget phone.


----------



## amjath (Sep 2, 2014)

Yesterday, I connected my galaxy s2 in MTP, and tweaking my ROM zip, Unfortunately Winrar froze and I disconnected my phone. After restart my phone was not recognizable. In device manager, I see my driver with yellow triangle. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers. Also I downloaded drivers from samsung website too. No luck. I need to uninstall my driver completely. How to do it? Help!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2014)

^Did you "Delete the driver" while uninstalling the device ? And restart your computer after each step.


----------



## amjath (Sep 3, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Did you "Delete the driver" while uninstalling the device ? And restart your computer after each step.



I deletd the driver and restarted. when I try installing the driver from downloaded driver, it says already there is a driver software available.

- - - Updated - - -

I connected my mobile today, surprisingly back to normal


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Sep 4, 2014)

ashusood331 said:


> HTC mobile is really a cool mobile phone. All HTC mobile is looking good by color, design, functionality, features. I Have ordered HTC desire 816 from Snapdeal.com. This is awesome one with more features in low budget. Thank you HTC.



You sound spammy


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 4, 2014)

Lg pulling Samsung's leg on their NEW function...
*i.imgur.com/AyabGgG.jpg


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 4, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> any app for managing expenses and has INR support?


DEM (Daily Expense manager) is what you need.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 4, 2014)

can anyone tell me why Citibank android app is supported for old [really old] sammy devices and not for my Micromax???? 

can anyone give me the apk from a reliable source? dont wanna dl a banking app from untrusted websites.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 4, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> can anyone tell me why Citibank android app is supported for old [really old] sammy devices and not for my Micromax????
> 
> can anyone give me the apk from a reliable source? dont wanna dl a banking app from untrusted websites.



Have to do with the screen size of the device. It's not supported on my tablet also which is 7".
I can give you the apk, but I might do it when I reach home.

- - - Updated - - -

Here you go: *www.dropbox.com/s/3nhjk77io57c8zg/com.citiuat-1.apk?dl=0 straight out from my phone.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Sep 4, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> can anyone tell me why Citibank android app is supported for old [really old] sammy devices and not for my Micromax????
> 
> can anyone give me the apk from a reliable source? dont wanna dl a banking app from untrusted websites.



Though there is a guide somewhere to setup an account for your phone on PC, to dl apps off PC, but a quick little way to get apks is to get it from here. For your convenience, they even let you perform the MD5 check.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 4, 2014)

^^Yep Evozi app downloader is probably best one I've used. They often run out of quota so its better set-up their Chrome Extension for long runs  Chrome Extension fetches APK directly from Google's servers *AFAIK.*
*chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/obhlfmheblhjhkmacldlhdnbgbaiigba


----------



## Vyom (Sep 4, 2014)

dare devil said:


> deleted.



You know, you can actually delete your posts? Rather than just deleting the content of the post?


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 4, 2014)

Vyom said:


> You know, you can actually delete your posts? Rather than just deleting the content of the post?


Not available in tapatalk.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 4, 2014)

Tapatalk is not working for TDF. For Techenclave and other forums it seems to work. It says to contact administrator.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 4, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Tapatalk is not working for TDF. For Techenclave and other forums it seems to work. It says to contact administrator.


It's not TDF any more, the new name is Digit.in. Delete the old ThinkDigit and add the new one.


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 6, 2014)

Huawei Consumer
Looks really nice and great specs


----------



## kaz (Sep 6, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Huawei Consumer
> Looks really nice and great specs



Too large display...Also the processor is new, wait for reviews on how it performs...Ascend G7 looks better....


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> Too large display...Also the processor is new, wait for reviews on how it performs...Ascend G7 looks better....



G7 is midranger at best ,this has kirin 925 soc ,check  the comparisons posted by them,they are aiming to compete with the best and if the chip delivers on its promises it could be a beast ,also has global LTE ,another plus ,for those who dig phablets this could turn out to be a very good option,waiting for a review of this phone

Here's a hands on comparison between those two 
AnandTech | Huawei Ascend Mate 7 & Ascend G7 Hands-On


----------



## kaz (Sep 6, 2014)

Guys how can I stop background apps from using my wifi?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> Guys how can I stop background apps from using my wifi?



Yes definitely you can!
Status bar > click on mobile network > three dots for opening "menu" > Mobile Hotspots > select wifi as "mobile hotspot" 
check image - how to turn off backround data in wifi - Imgur

Disable when you want them to run in background.

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> Huawei Consumer
> Looks really nice and great specs



iHuawei


----------



## kaz (Sep 6, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Yes definitely you can!
> Status bar > click on mobile network > three dots for opening "menu" > Mobile Hotspots > select wifi as "mobile hotspot"
> check image - how to turn off backround data in wifi - Imgur
> 
> Disable when you want them to run in background.



wow..great..Thanks 
I never ever explored that option before


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 7, 2014)

How good is the Asus Zenfone 5 ? Specs seems interesting ....


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 7, 2014)

kaz said:


> wow..great..Thanks
> I never ever explored that option before



Is it available only in AOSP ?


----------



## kaz (Sep 7, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> How good is the Asus Zenfone 5 ? Specs seems interesting ....



Everything is good except battery life

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> Is it available only in AOSP ?



Not available in your Xperia??


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 7, 2014)

kaz said:


> Everything is good except battery life
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Lol its there in data usage


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 8, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Huawei Consumer
> Looks really nice and great specs


looks good, but too big


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2014)

Guys need help

I want to transfer files from Laptop to Phone using WiFi
which is the short & best possible way?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 8, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys need help
> 
> I want to transfer files from Laptop to Phone using WiFi
> which is the short & best possible way?


AirDroid - Best Device Manager*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid&hl=en which this you can transfer files from Laptop to Phone using WiFi or vise verse and lot other features


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> AirDroid - Best Device Manager*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid&hl=en which this you can transfer files from Laptop to Phone using WiFi or vise verse and lot other features



Thanks will try that


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 8, 2014)

Guys is there anyway to stop getting unnecessary SMS that are sent daily. If I try to block everything except from friends and close people then I may have problem with OTP Password sometimes sent by Internet banking.
Any ideas?


----------



## amjath (Sep 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys is there anyway to stop getting unnecessary SMS that are sent daily. If I try to block everything except from friends and close people then I may have problem with OTP Password sometimes sent by Internet banking.
> Any ideas?



SMS for advertising etc, you mean do not disturb. Internet Banking otp is still receivable during DND


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 9, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys is there anyway to stop getting unnecessary SMS that are sent daily. If I try to block everything except from friends and close people then I may have problem with OTP Password sometimes sent by Internet banking.
> Any ideas?


Do you mean those ads sms sent from sim careers,they can be blocked by calling in customer care.


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 9, 2014)

Is it just me or is Note Edge actually good?


----------



## kaz (Sep 9, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Is it just me or is Note Edge actually good?



Looks good to me also...but that love will go away after using it for a month if you buy one...Though I'm not sure if it will come to India...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 9, 2014)

another C00L WiFi transfer app
MediaBowl 
[APP][2.3.3+]MediaBowl - Seamless media sharâ€¦ | Android | XDA Forums


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 9, 2014)

kaz said:


> Looks good to me also...but that love will go away after using it for a month if you buy one...Though I'm not sure if it will come to India...



Yeah. Happens to most of the phones. Still love my G2 though.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> SMS for advertising etc, you mean do not disturb. Internet Banking otp is still receivable during DND





TechnoBOY said:


> Do you mean those ads sms sent from sim careers,they can be blocked by calling in customer care.



Ads from my Credit Card Banks, Pizzahuts, Airtel DTH and God knows what all crap.


----------



## Deadman (Sep 9, 2014)

Some apps like samsung apps, s health,  story album are taking huge space in my s4 and i am unable to remove them by titanium backup. It says apk file not found. Any help?


----------



## Aakarshan (Sep 9, 2014)

Deadman said:


> Some apps like samsung apps, s health,  story album are taking huge space in my s4 and i am unable to remove them by titanium backup. It says apk file not found. Any help?


r u rooted?


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 9, 2014)

Guys for my wife's Sony Z1 need a memory card 16 GB which one and what class is better?
Saandisk is good  right?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 9, 2014)

Keep watch on amazon for deals... I got strontium 16 gb nitro class 10 card  for 369. It was in Saturday deals 7pm to 8pm.


----------



## Deadman (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes...


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 9, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Keep watch on amazon for deals... I got strontium 16 gb nitro class 10 card  for 369. It was in Saturday deals 7pm to 8pm.



Is Strontium a good brand? Haven't heard great things about their pen drives.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 9, 2014)

No. I don't get the point of all these brands when SanDisk, Transcend and Kingston is there. And of course if price doesn't matter then Samsung.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 9, 2014)

I've three of them no issues till date. First one got in August 2012. Second one for my sis in laws mobile in april 2013. Last on just 15 days back which I mentioned earlier.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys for my wife's Sony Z1 need a memory card 16 GB which one and what class is better?
> Saandisk is good  right?



Using a Sandisk Ultra 16 GB. Transfer speeds are always around 28-33 MBps.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 10, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> AirDroid - Best Device Manager*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid&hl=en which this you can transfer files from Laptop to Phone using WiFi or vise verse and lot other features


I was going to write this tutorial on TUT section.. But here it goes - vfmdroid.co/increase-android-storage-using-samba-server/

Windows users can do similar thing with ""Sheare folder" option and then log in with your computer's credentials. This is much faster way of transferring data/syncing or even media streaming/


Zangetsu said:


> another C00L WiFi transfer app
> MediaBowl
> [APP][2.3.3+]MediaBowl - Seamless media sharâ€¦ | Android | XDA Forums



Its good app but still in early stage of developement. Software Data cable on the other hand gives blazing 8MBps+ (That is 64Mbit/s)


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/i7mheaJ.png

Lots of efforts capture screen


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 11, 2014)

Any good app for showing Which app is currently using internet ??


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 11, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Any good app for showing Which app is currently using internet ??


*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jupiterapps.phoneusage&feature=search_result 
   *lh6.ggpht.com/P2R1kj54cBdcxEKNEj6mnkrYMIgHZS1JZuG_eZpCun6iKxkqISoQlCFAYJnAJIkLag=h900


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 11, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jupiterapps.phoneusage&feature=search_result
> *lh6.ggpht.com/P2R1kj54cBdcxEKNEj6mnkrYMIgHZS1JZuG_eZpCun6iKxkqISoQlCFAYJnAJIkLag=h900



Does this App show which app/Service is using the internet in real time ?? If so  Anyway Downloading Now..


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 11, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Does this App show which app/Service is using the internet in real time ?? If so  Anyway Downloading Now..


no not in real time


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh no.. I want in real time.. Sometimes I see my data used in background when its idle. I want to know which app/Service is using it.


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 11, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Oh no.. I want in real time.. Sometimes I see my data used in background when its idle. I want to know which app/Service is using it.



Its mostly google itself. Google now/ play keeps communicating and reporting continuously. Not something to worry about.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 11, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Oh no.. I want in real time.. Sometimes I see my data used in background when its idle. I want to know which app/Service is using it.


Try bytes insight


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 11, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Try bytes insight


I have installed it. But I do not see a way to individual application statistics?


----------



## theterminator (Sep 14, 2014)

Does Nexus 7 (2012) support OTG? If yes, need apps to view/copy/move movies from pen drive to it without rooting. I have the otg cable.


----------



## Inceptionist (Sep 14, 2014)

Use a file explorer like ES file explorer. I use it.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 14, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Use a file explorer like ES file explorer. I use it.



I also use it & have it installed. Will it detect the pen drive automatically?


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 14, 2014)

Guys earlier whatever pics are available in my Gallery of mobile I would be able to set as wallpaper or screen saver. However recently I don't see the option by default. I need to go to settings and select display and set it. Any suggestions?


----------



## kaz (Sep 14, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys earlier whatever pics are available in my Gallery of mobile I would be able to set as wallpaper or screen saver. However recently I don't see the option by default. I need to go to settings and select display and set it. Any suggestions?


download Quick Pic


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys earlier whatever pics are available in my Gallery of mobile I would be able to set as wallpaper or screen saver. However recently I don't see the option by default. I need to go to settings and select display and set it. Any suggestions?



Android upgraded, everything moved to settings. as [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] suggested use any third party app if u want to


----------



## Inceptionist (Sep 15, 2014)

theterminator said:


> I also use it & have it installed. Will it detect the pen drive automatically?



Yes. You have to click on sidebar and it will show up as 'usbdisk' or something similar.


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 15, 2014)

*Discussion Thread for Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000*

Is there a discussion thread dedicated to the *Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000* within this forum? If so, I humbly implore any of you to point me in its direction. I searched using the _samsung galaxy note gt-n7000 discussion thread_ exact word to word string, but the outcome was anything but precise. I have a few queries I would like to ask and discuss, but rather than create a new thread, an existing one will serve the purpose very well.


----------



## kaz (Sep 17, 2014)

HELP!!!!
Whatsapp has gone crazy...I am able to receive all messages, but when I reply it doesn't get delivered...At the same time hike and line works fine...
I tried force closing and starting again, but that doesn't help...When I restart the phone everything works fine and all pending messages gets delivered...

Please help me troubleshoot this problem, it has happened 3-4times since yesterday and its difficult convincing people that I am not talking to someone else ignoring their messages....


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2014)

kaz said:


> HELP!!!!
> Whatsapp has gone crazy...I am able to receive all messages, but when I reply it doesn't get delivered...At the same time hike and line works fine...
> I tried force closing and starting again, but that doesn't help...When I restart the phone everything works fine and all pending messages gets delivered...
> 
> Please help me troubleshoot this problem, it has happened 3-4times since yesterday and its difficult convincing people that I am not talking to someone else ignoring their messages....



Whatsapp takes backup @ 4AM. so wake up early clear cache and data for the app and re-register the app you will get all the messages. Revert back


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Discussion Thread for Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000*



insaneYLN said:


> Is there a discussion thread dedicated to the *Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000* within this forum? If so, I humbly implore any of you to point me in its direction. I searched using the _samsung galaxy note gt-n7000 discussion thread_ exact word to word string, but the outcome was anything but precise. I have a few queries I would like to ask and discuss, but rather than create a new thread, an existing one will serve the purpose very well.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 17, 2014)

He don't need to "wake up early". You can manually take a backup whenever you want.


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Discussion Thread for Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000*



insaneYLN said:


> Is there a discussion thread dedicated to the *Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000* within this forum? If so, I humbly implore any of you to point me in its direction. I searched using the _samsung galaxy note gt-n7000 discussion thread_ exact word to word string, but the outcome was anything but precise. I have a few queries I would like to ask and discuss, but rather than create a new thread, an existing one will serve the purpose very well.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 18, 2014)

instead of bumping, create a new one for your purpose.


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 18, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> instead of bumping, create a new one for your purpose.



I apologise  @anirbandd. But, I am wondering, if there is no discussion thread dedicated to the *Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000* within any of the sub-forums, can I pose my queries within this thread, in lieu of creating a new one, or do you explicitly suggest I do the latter?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 18, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> I apologise  @anirbandd. But, I am wondering, if there is no discussion thread dedicated to the *Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000* within any of the sub-forums, can I pose my queries within this thread, in lieu of creating a new one, or do you explicitly suggest I do the latter?



such thread will be long dead. better create your own.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 18, 2014)

If you have one or two simple queries ask here, if there are lots of queries create a separate topic.


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

Vyom said:


> He don't need to "wake up early". You can manually take a backup whenever you want.



People use to cry saying that during this process i might miss a message or two from someone important. If he is not under this category he can do it anytime


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 18, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> If you have one or two simple queries ask here, if there are lots of queries create a separate topic.



I reckon it would be better if I create a separate thread. Albeit presently, the queries are couple, they are bound to increase, considering I still use the device and intend on doing so for a long time.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> Whatsapp takes backup @ 4AM. *so wake up early* clear cache and data for the app and re-register the app you will get all the messages. Revert back




- - - Updated - - -



theterminator said:


> Does Nexus 7 (2012) support OTG? If yes, need apps to view/copy/move movies from pen drive to it without rooting. I have the otg cable.


FILE COMMANDER app with OTG PLUGIN

or pay few bucks for Nexus Media Importer

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> HELP!!!!
> Whatsapp has gone crazy...I am able to receive all messages, but when I reply it doesn't get delivered...At the same time hike and line works fine...
> I tried force closing and starting again, but that doesn't help...When I restart the phone everything works fine and all pending messages gets delivered...
> 
> Please help me troubleshoot this problem, it has happened 3-4times since yesterday and its difficult convincing people that I am not talking to someone else ignoring their messages....



Whatsapp settings > chat > backup your messeges

Uninstall whatsapp and download from play store or *www.whatsapp.com/android/current/WhatsApp.apk
Install it, select RESTORE when prompt.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 20, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys earlier whatever pics are available in my Gallery of mobile I would be able to set as wallpaper or screen saver. However recently I don't see the option by default. I need to go to settings and select display and set it. Any suggestions?



+1 to quick pic


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 23, 2014)

Guys what app is there to hide photos from gallery to appear?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2014)

use quickpic as default gallery and hide those folders which you don't want others to see.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 23, 2014)

Just create a file named .nomedia and place it in that folder. It won't be included in any of the gallery app


----------



## amjath (Sep 23, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Guys what app is there to hide photos from gallery to appear?



You can use an app caled "Folder lock" to lock up photos, videos etc


----------



## mayasinha (Sep 23, 2014)

we can say that every mobile of the HTC brand is just awesome one. And recently launch HTC Desire 820 mobile what can I say about this mobile. I like it very much .


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 23, 2014)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] I'm using timely app you have suggested and it's great. But it don't have a skip alarm option. Any other good Alarm app that has this feature?


----------



## amjath (Sep 23, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] I'm using timely app you have suggested and it's great. But it don't have a skip alarm option. Any other good Alarm app that has this feature?



I either use Timely or Stock alarm, may be someone else will help you


----------



## kaz (Sep 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> Whatsapp takes backup @ 4AM. so wake up early clear cache and data for the app and re-register the app you will get all the messages. Revert back





ankush28 said:


> Whatsapp settings > chat > backup your messeges
> 
> Uninstall whatsapp and download from play store or *www.whatsapp.com/android/current/WhatsApp.apk
> Install it, select RESTORE when prompt.



1st I tried to clear data, but that didn't help..Then, uninstalled it, that also didn't help...Then did a clean install of a new ROM, that also didn't help...Docomo network is having some problem here, Whatsapp working great on Aircel...  Even PlayStore is not opening with Docomo... 

Wasn't even able to register Whatsapp after following your advice


----------



## amjath (Sep 24, 2014)

^ DoCoMo service is bad, today I know everywhere it's the same


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 24, 2014)

Switch service provider DoCoMo is _*CRAP.*_


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2014)

mayasinha said:


> we can say that every mobile of the HTC brand is just awesome one. And recently launch HTC Desire 820 mobile what can I say about this mobile. I like it very much .


Hmm but there RMA is too slow


----------



## amjath (Sep 25, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/shopping/152426...s-post-your-findings-here-30.html#post2162061


----------



## Vyom (Sep 25, 2014)

New Asphalt game! 
Asphalt OverDrive: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gameloft.android.ANMP.GloftAEHM


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 25, 2014)

Vyom said:


> New Asphalt game!
> Asphalt OverDrive: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gameloft.android.ANMP.GloftAEHM



Looks ok. Have you tried it?


----------



## amjath (Sep 25, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Looks ok. Have you tried it?


FYI no landscape mode, only portrait


----------



## Vyom (Sep 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> FYI no landscape mode, only portrait



WT... Looks like its back to Asphalt 8 for me. -_-


----------



## ZTR (Sep 25, 2014)

Its basically Subway surfers/temple run with cars


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 26, 2014)

amjath said:


> FYI no landscape mode, only portrait



I saw that in the screenshots. Might be boring.


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> I saw that in the screenshots. Might be boring.



Thats why they didnt name it as Asphalt 9


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2014)

Vyom said:


> New Asphalt game!
> Asphalt OverDrive: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gameloft.android.ANMP.GloftAEHM



Looks like Classic Asphalt I played on Nokia Symbian phone


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 28, 2014)

Try beach buggy racing... (Don't get confused with old beach buggy blitz) - *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vectorunit.purple.googleplay&hl=en

- - - Updated - - -

Interesting - *www.androidauthority.com/biggest-problems-android-face-530580/


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 2, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Try beach buggy racing... (Don't get confused with old beach buggy blitz) - *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vectorunit.purple.googleplay&hl=en


Let me try it


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 4, 2014)

Guys was wondering if chain fire 3d doesn't work on a anything higher than gingerbread then how come it works on the original Micromax fun book  which runs ics. Any alternative to chainfire on jellybean?


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 4, 2014)

What is the name of anti theft app which takes the picture from front cam and records voice after reaching no of failed attempts on lockscreen. I know there was one, but forgot its name.. Some one help please.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 5, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> What is the name of anti theft app which takes the picture from front cam and records voice after reaching no of failed attempts on lockscreen. I know there was one, but forgot its name.. Some one help please.



Cerberus? That's the one I used to use and came in mind.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 5, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Cerberus? That's the one I used to use and came in mind.


Naa it wasn't cerberus..


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 5, 2014)

^^There are too many of them

None will work as thief will probably shut down phone 

Kill switch and remote power on is coming to android with Android L. That will actually work as anti-theft


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 5, 2014)

Remote power on?! Really? I am being proved right step by step as I feel Google is the best candidate to become SkyNet Corporation. 

I always stick to phones with removable battery for my own protection.


----------



## tirza (Oct 7, 2014)

I want to buy android one micromax  from amazon.com Anybody has idea of it?


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 7, 2014)

tirza said:


> I want to buy android one micromax  from amazon.com Anybody has idea of it?


Buy the spice dream uno. One of my friends bought it. The canvas a1 has some issues I've heard. Dunno about karbonn. Now, you could wait for better brands releasing Android one phones


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2014)

tirza said:


> I want to buy android one micromax  from amazon.com Anybody has idea of it?



Bad about MMX: 





Tenida said:


> Getting refund from amazon. Most weird issue i ever faced on android phone.



*www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/186975-android-one-thread-4.html#post2164990

and good about Spice

*www.digit.in/forum/reviews/187128-spice-android-one-dream-uno-mi-498-review.html


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 8, 2014)

Amazon.com: OfficeSuite Professional 7: Appstore for Android


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 8, 2014)

Guys do we have any app which can help us download youtube videos on android phone.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys do we have any app which can help us download youtube videos on android phone.



Tubemate


----------



## amjath (Oct 8, 2014)

^+1, get it from amazon appstore for safety


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 8, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^+1, get it from amazon appstore for safety



Is it a paid app?


----------



## amjath (Oct 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Is it a paid app?



free!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys do we have any app which can help us download youtube videos on android phone.


Youtube download / YTD by dentex.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 13, 2014)

So what do u guys think about material design,moroover icons look a bit like moonshine icon pack


----------



## amjath (Oct 13, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> So what do u guys think about material design,moroover icons look a bit like moonshine icon pack


Did you see playstore material design. The menu icon on left top corner flips/animates changes to back button. That is awesome


----------



## Vyom (Oct 13, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> So what do u guys think about material design,moroover icons look a bit like moonshine icon pack



Material design is all about Transitions. So that the UI interaction never feel's abrupt. 
I think it looks good and UI interaction would be improved many times.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 14, 2014)

The keyboard in android KitKat keeps auto correcting my words even though I have auto correction turned off in settings.This is proving to be very frustrating so can someone help me or recommend me some other good keyboard?


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> The keyboard in android KitKat keeps auto correcting my words even though I have auto correction turned off in settings.This is proving to be very frustrating so can someone help me or recommend me some other good keyboard?



Clear cache and try once. Else try clear data. If not get swiftkey keyboard

- - - Updated - - -

Android L is called



Spoiler



[strike]Lollipop
*www.androidos.in/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/lollipop-debug.png[/strike]
Licorice
Latte
Lemon Cake 
Lady Fingers 



- - - Updated - - -

BTW for fun read the commnet section from here
Google Posts 'Sweeeeet' Video That Confirms Android 5.0, Teases L Release Again

people predicting names for Android O and M etc


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 15, 2014)

It's time: Google to announce Nexus 6 smartphone and Nexus 9 tablet today: Report - Tech2


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> Did you see playstore material design. The menu icon on left top corner flips/animates changes to back button. That is awesome


I saw the video lookd good but I dont have the update


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> I saw the video lookd good but I dont have the update



I too didn't but downloaded it from here

Google Play Store Update 5.0.31 Adds Even More Material Design, Highlights And Moves "What's New" To The Top [APK Download]


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> I too didn't but downloaded it from here
> 
> Google Play Store Update 5.0.31 Adds Even More Material Design, Highlights And Moves "What's New" To The Top [APK Download]


Thanks for the share but why are we back for the update


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Thanks for the share but why are we back for the update


Google play update are usually rolled out slowly like windows update when your internet is idle it will download


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2014)

Nexus 6 is out finally.

*www.google.com/nexus/new/images/nexus6/N6-moreeverything-767.jpg

Google Play: *www.google.com/nexus/6/

Official Blog: Official Android Blog: Android: Be together. Not the same.

Tweet: *twitter.com/sundarpichai/status/522417945041846272

- - - Updated - - -

So now that I think about it:

Moto X with its Active display and Touchless Controls (which is not a gimmick and actually works) is the most futuristic device.

Nexus 5 is a piece of design that captivates your eyes seems to never let go.

Nexus 6 = Beauty of Nexus 5 + Awesome features of Moto X = THE PERFECT ANDROID!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 15, 2014)

^^ Looks like my motox with 6" screen...good


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 15, 2014)

*Lollipop! Lollipop!! Yay!!!

**googleblog.blogspot.com/2014/10/android-be-together-not-same.html

*android.com/versions/lollipop-5-0/


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 15, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ^^ Looks like my motox with 6" screen...good



Nah! Moto crossed the fine line by choosing the size like that. A device bigger than Note series, lol, sale number will slap them and turn them back to realisation.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 15, 2014)

^What will be the price for this?


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> ^What will be the price for this?


[strike]$399 dollar for 16gig mostly probably 27 to 28k here in India[/strike] I'm sorry the price is nexus 9's not nexus 6


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 15, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> ^What will be the price for this?


32 GB is 649 USD. So I am guessing around 40k, if not more.


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> 32 GB is 649 USD. So I am guessing around 40k, if not more.


Direct conversion is 39k so with custom and import will add ~4k so ~43k


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 16, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Thanks for the share but why are we back for the update


You'll get it soon enough. Just load the APK if you can't wait


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 16, 2014)

How much will Nexus 9 with cellular cost in indian market? This looks like the best Android tablet


----------



## theserpent (Oct 16, 2014)

So sad that pure android lacks a basic feature like battery % in status bar, it's really sad


----------



## Vyom (Oct 16, 2014)

theserpent said:


> So sad that pure android lacks a basic feature like battery % in status bar, it's really sad



For some it's not a "basic" feature. Ones who have used Cyanogenmod's custom ROMs would perceive many feature which seems "basic" to us.
But the whole point of AOSP code is that anyone can modify it according to their needs.


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 18, 2014)

Nexus 9 is announced for india, wil come in November. What is disappointing is the price of LTE model, it costs the same price as iPad Air with LTE. In US it costs 599US$ and in india it costs around 44K which is 730US$ when converted.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 19, 2014)

Guys I have some videos taken using my note2. However I'm not able to determine where those videos are stored . Whether in SD card or phone memory.
How can I check where they are stored? I can find them in gallery.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 19, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have some videos taken using my note2. However I'm not able to determine where those videos are stored . Whether in SD card or phone memory.
> How can I check where they are stored? I can find them in gallery.



Many ways. Simplest of them:
In gallery long tap on the video and select "Details". That should give you the location of the pic/video. Which you can then browse using any file manager like Astro.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 19, 2014)

theserpent said:


> So sad that pure android lacks a basic feature like battery % in status bar, it's really sad



Its better as looking at battery stats continuously heightens my  OCD


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 20, 2014)

Q: Is it possible to get into fastboot mode if bootloader is corrupt or device is not loading bootloader ?
I guess this is called soft brick


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2014)

HERE is here 
HERE for Android beta | HERE


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 21, 2014)

@ amjath I'm still waiting to hear from you regarding Note2 Battery drain issue.


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> @ amjath I'm still waiting to hear from you regarding Note2 Battery drain issue.


Check your thread.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> HERE is here
> HERE for Android beta | HERE


Is this Nokia here?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 22, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Is this Nokia here?



Yup. Finally it arrived. Good offline maps for Android!
Thanks amjath for sharing.


----------



## Minion (Oct 22, 2014)

Guys I have a Movie folder with 8 video files in external SD card when i browse it through ES explorer it shows all files but when i connect it to PC that folder do not show any files.I don't have any folder lock software in my phone. I don't have any clue what happened?


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

^ hidden?


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 22, 2014)

Is there any app to block sms which is same as previously sent msg?


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...d-along-android-l-lollipop-3.html#post2171643


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 23, 2014)

Any Bengali here who has tried the Google Keyboard with Bengali? Have a question.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 23, 2014)

Naah.. Proyojon hoyni kokhono. 

I type Benglish.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 24, 2014)

Guys what's the best and easiest way to run Android on desktop? I mean on Windows 7 of course. I won't have any Android phone for about two weeks, just need to use WhatsApp and few other apps. I have installed something called YouWave Android but I don't like the experience 

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> Naah.. Proyojon hoyni kokhono.
> 
> I type Benglish.


LOL. I know I won't use either, just the impulse but I am just loving typing it, after so so long I can write something in Bengali letters, feels like home


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 24, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Guys what's the best and easiest way to run Android on desktop? I mean on Windows 7 of course. I won't have any Android phone for about two weeks, just need to use WhatsApp and few other apps. I have installed something called YouWave Android but I don't like the experience
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Bluestacks. Youwave sucks. I have used it. It can't run apps that are compiled only for ARM or something like that.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 24, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Bluestacks. Youwave sucks. I have used it. It can't run apps that are compiled only for ARM or something like that.



Thanks man. It took several tries for me to get it installed (it would not install because my GPU driver wasn't up to date!) but now it has, but it's been downloading _game data_ or something for past 15 minutes, LOL. Killing the space on C drive I suppose, but I just hope its UI will be decent. That previous one's was awful!

PS: Fantastic software. Brilliant UI. Thanks a lot seriously. However I don't see any Google Play but looking at how the other apks got integrated with it already I suppose I can just drag and drop an apk to install it right?


----------



## Minion (Oct 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ hidden?



Nope,It is not hidden.


----------



## amjath (Oct 24, 2014)

Minion said:


> Nope,It is not hidden.


In PC folder options, untick hidden protected operating system files and select show hidden files


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> In PC folder options, untick hidden protected operating system files and select show hidden files



 [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION], can you please reply to my PM?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 24, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Guys what's the best and easiest way to run Android on desktop? I mean on Windows 7 of course. I won't have any Android phone for about two weeks, just need to use WhatsApp and few other apps. I have installed something called YouWave Android but I don't like the experience



Haven't used BlueStacks. But I used Genymotion, and found it good. With VMWare it's a breeze to install and use.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 24, 2014)

So many of new interesting devices come with integrated batteries these days. What happens in case device hangs? Is there any long term battery performance review for any device? Considering that even removable smartphone batteries are expensive I would think that service centres would charge an arm and leg to replace batteries of those. And what about battery availability say 2 years down the line? Has any of you had such a device with non-removable battery and had to get it replaced?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 24, 2014)

^^ I guess, for anyone having a non removable battery device, the period they have it haven't crossed a significant time. I am keen to know about that.
However in case a device hangs, just like in PC, you can press the power button for 5 seconds, and it will reboot. So that's a no issue.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 24, 2014)

If you enter bootloop even that won't work. I have tried it when my ZR went into one after rooting and Link2SD installation. Only way to get out was to remove battery.


----------



## Minion (Oct 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> In PC folder options, untick hidden protected operating system files and select show hidden files



Already tried doesn't work.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 24, 2014)

Minion said:


> Guys I have a Movie folder with 8 video files in external SD card when i browse it through ES explorer it shows all files but when i connect it to PC that folder do not show any files.I don't have any folder lock software in my phone. I don't have any clue what happened?


Try to rename one file using ES Explorer. Check for any special characters such as space in the beginning or end. Then proceed and rename into a short name easily remembered. 
Now mount in PC and recheck. 

Which version is your Android? What is the mode of connection to PC? Which OS do you have on PC?


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 24, 2014)

Android keyboard in Moto E is giving me a headache. When typing if i make some mistake and press backspace to delete or edit the last typed word it instead edits or incorrectly modifies the  previous word for no reason.The keyboard behavior is very strange and unpredictable and therefore frustrating.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 25, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> Android keyboard in Moto E is giving me a headache. When typing if i make some mistake and press backspace to delete or edit the last typed word it instead edits or incorrectly modifies the  previous word for no reason.The keyboard behavior is very strange and unpredictable and therefore frustrating.


If you for whatever reasons _need_ to use that keyboard then turn off automatic correction, or change it from strong to modest or something. It's a below average keyboard IMHO, use Swype, or SwiftKey.


----------



## amjath (Oct 25, 2014)

You guys should check out, this is awesome

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.inbox

Send mail from the app for an invite.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 25, 2014)

Currently it is asking for an update to Google Play Services which apparently I don't have.


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 25, 2014)

*This is how Google kills your app*


TL;DR The downside of having no app store approval process is that Google will kill your app without warning and you’ll have very little recourse.


If you’re an app developer, the “Notification from Google Play” email is guaranteed to put a pit in your stomach. If you’ve never gotten one, here’s how it goes:

This is a notification that your application, XXXXX, with package ID YYYYY, has been removed from the Google Play Store.​

It then proceeds to cite the reason for the removal. In our case, it was due to sexually explicit material uploaded by our users (the app in question is a dating app):

REASON FOR REMOVAL: Violation of the sexually explicit material provision of the Content Policy. Please refer to the Sex and Nudity policy help article for more information.​

It then tells you your options along with some details about the policy:

This particular app has been disabled as a policy strike. If your developer account is still in good standing, you may revise and upload a policy compliant version of this application as a new package name.​
​This notification also serves as notice for remaining, unsuspended violations in your catalog, and you may avoid further app suspensions by immediately unpublishing any apps in violation of (but not limited to) the above policy. Once you have resolved any existing violations, you may republish the app(s) at will. Before publishing applications, please ensure your apps’ compliance with the Developer Distribution Agreement and Content Policy.​
​All violations are tracked. Serious or repeated violations of any nature will result in the termination of your developer account, and investigation and possible termination of related Google accounts. If your account is terminated, payments will cease and Google may recover the proceeds of any past sales and/or the cost of any associated fees (such as chargebacks and transaction fees) from you.​
​If you feel we have made this determination in error, you can visit the Google Play Help Center article for additional information regarding this removal.​
​The Google Play Team​
This is actually the second time we’ve been through this process. Both takedowns occurred without prior warning. Our issue in both cases is that our users sometimes upload nude photos, and nudity is not allowed on applications published to Google Play.


Of course, there’s no algorithm to detect nudity accurately, so we employ a staff of moderators in addition to a third party moderation service in order to quickly remove nudity once it gets uploaded, often within 5 minutes. All that is in addition to standard flagging controls we attach to all content.


But none of that matters, and Google won’t tell us why. Here’s my response (you only get one, and it must be less than 1,000 characters):

We are very saddened to have been removed from Google Play.​We actually went through this process a few months ago. On our last appeal,​we had an internal Google Director personally review our case and the Play​team found that we had indeed taken sufficient measures to deal with any​inappropriate user generated content swiftly. To reiterate our process, we​employ a staff of full time moderators who are constantly reviewing new​photos that get uploaded to our service around the clock. All inappropriate​imagery is removed within a few hours at most of its initial submission. In​the rare event that a backlog of new images develops, we automatically fall​back to WebPurify, a third party image moderation service. If you could​please share with us the specific imagery you found that was in violation,​then perhaps we can adjust the criteria for our moderation team in order to​be in full compliance once again. There was no notice at all prior to our​removal. Thank you!​

In a dream world, we’d get a response like the following:

Dear Josh,​
​We realize moderating user generated content is a challenging task, especially for a small team like yours. During our review of your app, we found this objectionable material [attached]. These images clearly depict nudity and are in violation of our sexually explicit content provision. Please explain why these have not yet been removed from your application and what steps you will take to fortify your app so that this does not happen again in the future.​
​Regards,​
​The Google Play Team​

However, we’re not sure what they saw. We’ve built a pretty solid screening process and blatant nudity rarely goes unnoticed. Maybe someone’s pants were too low, or a bathing suit too tight, or maybe someone had a carrot in their mouth. It’s impossible to know. Maybe a response along these lines could help our moderators screen content in a way that is more acceptable to Google?

Dear Josh,​
​In our recent review of your application, we found the following images [attached] which are sexually suggestive, though do not contain any actual nudity. Please be advised that images depicting [tight bathing suits|pants below the waist|whipped cream] are in violation of our sexually explicit content provision even though they do not technically contain nudity. For this reason we have removed your application from Google Play, however we will allow you to submit an appeal once we have confirmed that the objectionable content has been removed.​
​Regards,​
​The Google Play Team​

Instead, we received the friendly boilerplate email below:

Hi,

​We have reviewed your appeal and will not be reinstating your app. This decision is final and we will not be responding to any additional emails regarding this removal.​If your account is still in good standing and the nature of your app allows for republishing you may consider releasing a new, policy compliant version of your app to Google Play under a new package name. We are unable to comment further on the specific policy basis for this removal or provide guidance on bringing future versions of your app into policy compliance. Instead, please reference the REASON FOR REMOVAL in the initial notification email from Google Play.​Please note that additional violations may result in a suspension of your Google Play Developer account.​
​Regards,​
The Google Play Team​

Astute readers will notice that the app is not actually banned from Google Play. Since our account is still in good standing, we’re allowed to release a new app under a different package name, but that means all reviews will be erased, and the download count will be reset. Existing users can still use the old app, but they won’t receive updates until they download the one with the new package name.


But this seems like a strange way to approach the issue.


First, we have no idea what content caused us to be removed in the first place, and they won’t tell us. Our moderation team has been hard at work, and they’re going to continue doing their job in the same way. So, we’ll just continue to resubmit an exact copy of our current app, since it’s the network, not the app, that’s in violation. What’s the definition of insanity again?


Second, if the app isn’t permanently banned and can be immediately resubmitted, how does deleting all reviews help anybody? Surely the Google Play users who spent time writing those reviews wouldn’t appreciate them being removed wholesale, not to mention potential new users who might find those reviews helpful.


Third, orphaning all existing users of the application definitely doesn’t help anybody. They’re bound to eventually be confused about why they’re left out of all future app updates, with no advertised features or bug fixes hitting their version.


Like many other developers, we also have an equivalent app on iOS. In the past, I naively sang praise over the lack of a formal app review process on Google Play that iOS employs. After all, it’s so annoying to have to wait a whole week just to add a small feature! It’s so nice to just push out app updates that go live within a few hours.


But this is the downside. Since all new apps are automatically approved, Google has to be swift about removing apps that turn out to be a violation of their TOS. And when that happens, good luck finding an ear that will listen. I’d much rather have a formal review process, with a human being on the other end I can speak with if an issue comes up, rather than running around like an ant hoping I don’t suddenly get stepped on.


PS Google, your search engine currently indexes a large amount of pornography. You should probably get on that.


Source: *medium.com/@joshliptzin/this-is-how-google-kills-your-app-c1abad30eb25

Looks like their prude Adsense team has taken over Play Store department (among others). Do any of you guys have similar experiences from Google?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 26, 2014)

any easy to use software for PC WINDOWS to root, unrroot any android phone with easy steps


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 26, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> any easy to use software for PC WINDOWS to root, unrroot any android phone with easy steps



depends from phone to phone


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 26, 2014)

Any app to make android phone to use in regional languages.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 27, 2014)

Guys do we have any to do or reminder app which reads out the task when set to a time?


----------



## Paras Lehana (Oct 30, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys do we have any to do or reminder app which reads out the task when set to a time?


Use Tasker! 

or 

You can also set Voice Reminders - there are several apps for that. I'm on mobile Internet so couldn't find a specific Text-to-speech reminder app.


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2014)

Amazon giving ~$115 apps for free, head over to Amazon appstore

Plex
Fruit Ninja
Toca Town
Zombie Gunship
Blocky Roads Pro
Trivia Crack Ad-free
Unpossible
World of Goo
Human Anatony Atlas
Repix
Easy Voice Recorder
To-Fu Fury
ScreenDim Full
Devil Attorney
ai.type Keyboard Plus
Boxer Pro
Alpha Wave
Knock-Knock
Eufloria HD
Endomondo Sports Tracker PRO
Braveland
V for Vampire
XnInstant Camera Pro
Sonic The Hedgehog 4 Episode I
Can You Escape – Adventure
CarbsControl – Carb Counter and Tracker
Gods VS Humans – Protect your Kingdom
Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English 5 – Audio Edition
Timers4Me & Stopwatch Pro
MoneyWiz – Personal Finance
Hidden Object – Haunted House 2
Web of Deceit: Black Widow Collector’s Edition (Full)(Kindle Tablet Edition)
Amelia and Terror of the Night – Story Book for Kids
Icebreaker: A Viking Voyage
Lapse It Pro
BeFunky Photo Editor Pro
Weird Park: Scary Tales
Eve of the Genesis

If u want to add every app to amazon cloud and not install, then open amazon in web browser and click on "1-Click buy" option [if not enabled you will see the option how to enable it]


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 30, 2014)

Guys do we have any kind of app which scans the text from and object and then converts it to languages other than the source language.


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys do we have any kind of app which scans the text from and object and then converts it to languages other than the source language.



Not sure if google goggles can do it!


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2014)

Here's the link to the free apps on Amazon appstore: 
Amazon.com: Free App of the Day: Apps & Games

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> Guys do we have any kind of app which scans the text from and object and then converts it to languages other than the source language.



This app can extract text from image : *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.intsig.camscanner
Then you can convert the text using Google Translate. 

And Google Goggles *might* do it, never tried. Do post after trying.


----------



## kaz (Oct 31, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/shopping/152426...s-post-your-findings-here-32.html#post2174060


----------



## kaz (Nov 3, 2014)

Guys!!!! My LG charger dies every time after 5-6 months...It's not working again..... Suggest me some third party chargers, need to get one asap...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 3, 2014)

kaz said:


> Guys!!!! My LG charger dies every time after 5-6 months...It's not working again..... Suggest me some third party chargers, need to get one asap...



My p500 charger is still working

did u ever feel touch screen erratic behaviour while charging?
If so then you had a bad charger to begin with.
Try to get a 3rd party charger and then try or maybe charge often with a PC.


----------



## kaz (Nov 3, 2014)

Gollum said:


> My p500 charger is still working
> 
> did u ever feel touch screen erratic behaviour while charging?
> If so then you had a bad charger to begin with.
> Try to get a 3rd party charger and then try or maybe charge often with a PC.



Touchscreen goes crazy sometimes when I connect in train charging sockets...Didn't have any such problem at home....

Planning to get a wall socket only and a separate usb cable so I can use it with Mi Powerbank (planning to get one)


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 3, 2014)

Guys I remember there was a thread for some important android apps.
Can someone suggest some useful/important android apps.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 3, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I remember there was a thread for some important android apps.
> Can someone suggest some useful/important android apps.



What kind of useful apps you looking for ?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 3, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> What kind of useful apps you looking for ?



For someone who is new to Android. First hand at using Smartphone!


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> For someone who is new to Android. First hand at using Smartphone!



There are many thread regarding this. I made a thread for that too, but couldn't find it now.
I have listed many apps on my site: The Must Have Android Apps | Vineet Kumar

However, after getting Moto X I am planning to revise this list. But the list won't change much.

- - - Updated - - -

Update: Found the forum thread link: *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/155367-must-have-android-games-apps-digitians.html


----------



## insaneYLN (Nov 4, 2014)

kaz said:


> Guys!!!! My LG charger dies every time after 5-6 months...It's not working again..... Suggest me some third party chargers, need to get one asap...


  @kaz, have a look at the *Sony CP-AD2*, *www.sony.co.in/product/cp-ad2. I have recently ordered one for my dad, to use with his _Xiaomi Mi 5200mAh_ power bank.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 4, 2014)

CM11 M10 is giving some battery problems, M11 isn't out for my phone, I was going to flash PA 4.6 Beta 5. Now that google has released lollipop source code,  should I flash it or wait for PA or CM to make a lollipop based rom?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 4, 2014)

amjath said:


> Amazon giving ~$115 apps for free, head over to Amazon appstore
> 
> Plex
> Fruit Ninja
> ...



is this still running?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 4, 2014)

^^This is such a pain. Still not able to figure out how to have these apps from Amazon.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 4, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> ^^This is such a pain. Still not able to figure out how to have these apps from Amazon.



Yup.Thats why i asked.

Anyway.I really hope whatsapp gets a freaking material design.Whatsapp is I guess the only "popular" android app that is not stable :/ , send 5 pics and Voila the phone hangs or just receive a huge message, whatsapp crashes.. even users of flagship devices say it happens to their phone.

- - - Updated - - -

Also if some one could write a list of apps that use material design, that would be great, and please update the #1 post with this.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 4, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> CM11 M10 is giving some battery problems, M11 isn't out for my phone, I was going to flash PA 4.6 Beta 5. Now that google has released lollipop source code,  should I flash it or wait for PA or CM to make a lollipop based rom?



Nevermind, flashed it. Love the dynamic status bar and stacked notifications


----------



## amjath (Nov 4, 2014)

theserpent said:


> is this still running?



Nope dont worry it will come back



ajayritik said:


> ^^This is such a pain. Still not able to figure out how to have these apps from Amazon.



it is easy bro. do it as i quoted


> If u want to add every app to amazon cloud and not install, then open amazon in web browser and click on "1-Click buy" option [if not enabled you will see the option how to enable it]


----------



## kaz (Nov 5, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> @kaz, have a look at the *Sony CP-AD2*, *www.sony.co.in/product/cp-ad2. I have recently ordered one for my dad, to use with his _Xiaomi Mi 5200mAh_ power bank.



The output current is so high (2.1A) .. My phone charger has 0.7A only


----------



## Gollum (Nov 5, 2014)

kaz said:


> The output current is so high (2.1A) .. My phone charger has 0.7A only



That means that the charger will charge your phone very fast
Battery cus charging power when its fully charged, so dont worry.
I sometimes charge by mobile with tablet charger which is also 2A


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

Gollum said:


> That means that the charger will charge your phone very fast
> Battery cus charging power when its fully charged, so dont worry.
> I sometimes charge by mobile with tablet charger which is also 2A


Then battery life is getting degraded. Even companies does it recently, saying fast charging by increasing current and does nothing for battery technology.


SaiyanGoku said:


> CM11 M10 is giving some battery problems, M11 isn't out for my phone, I was going to flash PA 4.6 Beta 5. Now that google has released lollipop source code,  should I flash it or wait for PA or CM to make a lollipop based rom?


Yes I read your second comment but firstly,
Don't use monthly snapshot release. Its a degrade from daily nightlies. It will take 3 months for the devs to cook the lollipop.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 6, 2014)

My Nexus 7 (2012) listens to my voice saying "Ok Google" and responds accurately. But this does not work when the tablet is locked. Is this the feature of Moto X only?


----------



## amjath (Nov 6, 2014)

theterminator said:


> My Nexus 7 (2012) listens to my voice saying "Ok Google" and responds accurately. But this does not work when the tablet is locked. Is this the feature of Moto X only?



Yes. Moto X has a special chip which recognize on screen lock. Same can be done for other devices but one will face insane battery drain, but not the case with Moto X

- - - Updated - - -

This makes moto X special


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 6, 2014)

Nexus Android 5.0 rollout seemingly delayed due to bugs - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2014)

theterminator said:


> My Nexus 7 (2012) listens to my voice saying "Ok Google" and responds accurately. But this does not work when the tablet is locked. Is this the feature of Moto X only?



Moto X have a core dedicated to this purpose. It "always" listens for the command. And that core remains in ultra low power state. So doesn't drain battery much.



amjath said:


> This makes moto X special



 



ithehappy said:


> Nexus Android 5.0 rollout seemingly delayed due to bugs - GSMArena.com news



It's no loling matter.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 6, 2014)

Vyom said:


> It's no loling matter.


Maybe, for an Android fanboy


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Maybe, for an Android fanboy



Lets not discuss Android Fanboyism now, shall we?
Also, this is an "Android Discussion Thread" where people who use Android usually post. And for every people who use Android, the news of 5.0 being delayed is no loling matter.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 6, 2014)

LOL. I use Android, and it's a laughable matter to me. Using and loving something are entirely two different thing. 

I didn't mean to go the fanboy route anyway, maybe you misunderstood me! Whatever, of course I don't _like_ the news.


----------



## amjath (Nov 6, 2014)

You have to look at it in different perspective. We get a bug free version of lollipop unlike io.... *no fanboy discussion, no fanboy discussion*


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 6, 2014)

It looks like something has again changed for SD cards but I am not sure what and why.

Android Lollipop Brings Big Changes for SD Cards


----------



## amjath (Nov 6, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> It looks like something has again changed for SD cards but I am not sure what and why.
> 
> Android Lollipop Brings Big Changes for SD Cards


IMO, the previous problem SD card slows the device and battery consumption(a little more) that's y apple doesn't have SD card etc will be history. This update will reduce crashes so obviously reduces Data corruption


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 6, 2014)

I am still not getting it.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 11, 2014)

Guys I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but still checking just in case.
At our office earlier they had no restriction to access to gmail so I had logged into gmail once however later they have blocked access to gmail recenlty. Now whenever I visit any google related sites it has my id logged in and I assume all the search results etc get recorded. If I try to sign out it directs to page which I assume is blocked. Is there anyway for me to log out from google/gmail.


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 11, 2014)

On any other computer (at home for eg) go to gmail look at "Last account Activity" at the bottom, click details, and then click the Sign out all other sessions button. That should work.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 11, 2014)

Try *accounts.google.com and logout there.

If that does not seem to work just change your password there.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 12, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but still checking just in case.
> At our office earlier they had no restriction to access to gmail so I had logged into gmail once however later they have blocked access to gmail recenlty. Now whenever I visit any google related sites it has my id logged in and I assume all the search results etc get recorded. If I try to sign out it directs to page which I assume is blocked. Is there anyway for me to log out from google/gmail.


If you're on that computer just click here - *accounts.*google.com/logout*
Else follow what Raaabo said, that should work 100%

- - - Updated - - -



ithehappy said:


> Nexus Android 5.0 rollout seemingly delayed due to bugs - GSMArena.com news



More funny part is Moto G 2014 is the first device to officially get lollipop update


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 12, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> On any other computer (at home for eg) go to gmail look at "Last account Activity" at the bottom, click details, and then click the Sign out all other sessions button. That should work.


 I followed the above step yesterday night at home but when I went back to office today I still find that it's logged in with the email address.


sling-shot said:


> Try *accounts.google.com and logout there.
> This page is blocked
> If that does not seem to work just change your password there.





ankush28 said:


> If you're on that computer just click here - *accounts.*google.com/logout*
> Else follow what Raaabo said, that should work 100%
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


This page is blocked


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 13, 2014)

^ clear cache and cookies. ( you can chose only gmail cookies to clear if you like)


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 13, 2014)

All officially available nexus devices India now have Lollipop update, Indian Moto phones will get it tommorow


----------



## Dr. House (Nov 14, 2014)

My nexus 4 didn't get OTA 5.0 update? How to get OTA now with trick?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 14, 2014)

^^ Nexus 4 will get it a few days later. Not today.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 16, 2014)

The Golden Age of Motorola


----------



## Vyom (Nov 16, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> The Golden Age of Motorola



Motorola FTW.. 
Atleast for now.


----------



## amjath (Nov 16, 2014)

But gizmodo praises moto which runs android wow indeed


----------



## Vyom (Nov 17, 2014)

amjath said:


> But gizmodo praises moto which runs android wow indeed



What's wrong with that?


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 17, 2014)

Vyom said:


> What's wrong with that?



Gizmodo and verge are kinda famous apple fanblogs


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> My nexus 4 didn't get OTA 5.0 update? How to get OTA now with trick?


Google Nexus 4 Android 5.0 Lollipop OTA Update Rolling Out Now


----------



## Dr. House (Nov 17, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Google Nexus 4 Android 5.0 Lollipop OTA Update Rolling Out Now



Not came yet! 
Anyone?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 17, 2014)

Guys when can I expect L Update on my Note2?


----------



## amjath (Nov 17, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys when can I expect L Update on my Note2?



You will but very late, they have a long/new list of devces to be updated


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 17, 2014)

Amjath  by that time I think  another version  will be ready to roll.


----------



## amjath (Nov 17, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Amjath  by that time I think  another version  will be ready to roll.



Samsung Galaxy S5, S4, Note 3 and Note 2 to skip 4.4.4 KitKat update for Android 5.0 Lollipop? | Christian News on Christian Today

dont know bro, but as per Samsung eyes India is always little late. My prediction early or mid of Q2


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> Not came yet!
> Anyone?


A few of my friends have already gotten it. Yes official OTA. 

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/IMG_20141118_105529.jpg


----------



## Dr. House (Nov 18, 2014)

Android Lollipop running great on my Nexus 4. Thanks Google to deliver OTA on N4 first.


----------



## Vensanga (Nov 19, 2014)

Got my update yesterday and download the file 394MB but suddenly fails after finishing the download...Now my phone says Your system is up to date and am stuck with 4.4.4 Kitkat again. No more Lolipop update available for me


----------



## amjath (Nov 19, 2014)

Vensanga said:


> Got my update yesterday and download the file 394MB but suddenly fails after finishing the download...Now my phone says Your system is up to date and am stuck with 4.4.4 Kitkat again. No more Lolipop update available for me


Take a backup, Get it from androidpolice and flash it


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

I got the update last night for my nexus 7 2012 tab.
It was 500+ mb OTA


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 22, 2014)

grand 2: low speed when transfering files from pc
Any solutions


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 23, 2014)

How do you connect PC to mobile? USB / WiFi? If USB then the MTP connection could be the culprit. I suppose it is slower than direct access.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 23, 2014)

USB,I use MTP and is there any way to remove samsung drivers.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 23, 2014)

Can I move my NFS MW data(1.5gb) to sd card/data
I tried it but the game shows downloading


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 23, 2014)

What about Moto E, Anytime soon ?


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 23, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys when can I expect L Update on my Note2?


Ummm... probably never  *They launched 56 new phones* this year(still one month is left!)! They don't have *ANY* plans for supporting old phones. Avoid Samsung if you care about software and software updates.


TechnoBOY said:


> USB,I use MTP and is there any way to remove samsung drivers.


MTP is always slow... Uninstall drivers from windows' default application uninstaller or "device manager"


TechnoBOY said:


> Can I move my NFS MW data(1.5gb) to sd card/data
> I tried it but the game shows downloading


No you can't.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 23, 2014)

HP voice tab on android 4.4 . Teamviewer quick support does not work for controlling tab from pc. Any suggestions how to fix this? or any other app suggested for the same function?


----------



## amjath (Nov 23, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Can I move my NFS MW data(1.5gb) to sd card/data
> I tried it but the game shows downloading



try this. 
Download the app data for few minutes.
Pause the download. 
Locate the folder and replace the file.
Now it will recheck for data validation.

Hope it works

- - - Updated - - -



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> HP voice tab on android 4.4 . Teamviewer quick support does not work for controlling tab from pc. Any suggestions how to fix this? or any other app suggested for the same function?



HP is not supported by Teamviewer *Remote Control*
*www.teamviewer.com/en/help/341-How-can-I-control-my-Android-device-with-TeamViewer.aspx
You can let them know this


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> try this.
> Download the app data for few minutes.
> Pause the download.
> *Locate the folder* and replace the file.
> ...





> Can I *move* my NFS MW *data*(1.5gb) *to sd card/data*
> I tried it but the game shows downloading




Think again You'll get it


----------



## amjath (Nov 24, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Think again You'll get it



oh okay. Fast reading has disadvantages


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 4, 2014)

Yep,many disadvantages


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2014)

Do not update MX Player to latest version as AC3 Filter is removed due to License Issue.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 5, 2014)

Looking for a comprehensive tutorial which lists all possible methods of r*emoving/turning off* all kinds of *unnecessary apps/services* including those which come bundled with the phone, so that I can get get *increased free space* and *longer battery life.*


----------



## Minion (Dec 5, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Do not update MX Player to latest version as AC3 Filter is removed due to License Issue.



Download custom codec from XDA.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 5, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Do not update MX Player to latest version as AC3 Filter is removed due to License Issue.



People should by default get the custom codec immediately after installing MX Player, Initially i needed to play DTS audio, now that AC3 filter is removed I think you just can't do without the custom codec.

MX Player has made it extremely simple to get the custom codec file, from Settings, redirecting you to the thread, download and just select the zip file itself not even needing extraction. Play all 720p 1080p rips with DTS audio on your mobile


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 5, 2014)

mitraark said:


> Looking for a comprehensive tutorial which lists all possible methods of r*emoving/turning off* all kinds of *unnecessary apps/services* including those which come bundled with the phone, so that I can get get *increased free space* and *longer battery life.*



root your phone, install AOSP based rom like cm11, hibernate all user apps using greenify.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 7, 2014)

Lenovo K3 - the $100 phone to compete with Xiaomi's Redmi - GSMArena.com news



> The Lenovo K3 is a solid entry level smartphone with a more than attractive price tag of CNY599, or roughly $97. For that you get a quad-core Snapdragon 410 SoC, clocked at 1.2GHz, 1GB of RAM and 16GB onboard storage plus a card slot. When you throw in a 5 inch 1280 x 720 pixel IPS display, LTE and two decent cameras (8 MP main and 2 MP front) you do get an obviously superior hardware platform, than the one inside the rival Xiaomi Redmi 1S.



If it comes to 6k, I might buy this one for sister.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 7, 2014)

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bigogroup.layout Is this app safe


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 7, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lenovo K3 - the $100 phone to compete with Xiaomi's Redmi - GSMArena.com news
> 
> 
> 
> If it comes to 6k, I might buy this one for sister.


These phones really make the high end phones redundant. Let them c'min... !!


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 7, 2014)

Guys for some apps like Any.do and Evernote is it possible to customize to have our own sound files as alerts. I see that by default it allows only certain sound files which are of very short duration.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Dec 9, 2014)

Did any one had an issue of notifications suddenly disappearing, the only way to get them back is reatart the phone, and only a sound profiles scheduler app stays in notifications, weird


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 10, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys for some apps like Any.do and Evernote is it possible to customize to have our own sound files as alerts. I see that by default it allows only certain sound files which are of very short duration.



Move media file to notifications folder in sdcard/internal storage.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 13, 2014)

wtf is this


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 13, 2014)

Qualcomm's Snapdragon 810 chip shows speed isn't everything
some tidbits about the upcoming SD810, looking forward to it, esp the camera improvements


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 14, 2014)

Guys from where can I download ringtones any site? 
Also any software to make ringtones?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> wtf is this



omg what did I just watch


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 15, 2014)

Guys when I bought the redmi1s for my mom I had my gmail address setup as an account on her phone but now I have created a new gmail account for her but I still find that my email address/account is saved on her phone along with her new gmail address. 
Can someone suggest how can I remove my account from her phone. Tried couple of things but didn't work. My contacts etc seem to get synced with her phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 15, 2014)

^ Settings -> Accounts -> Select the account -> vertical 3 dots -> remove the account


----------



## R2K (Dec 16, 2014)

Where can I download the whatsapp+. 
There are multiple sites looking like official download site but I can't figure out which one. Can someone give the official download page ?


----------



## Minion (Dec 16, 2014)

AFAIK it is developed by some other developer.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 16, 2014)

Customized smilies in watsapp plus cant be viewed in standard watsapp


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 18, 2014)

Does Micromax ever provide OS version updates to its released products?
I am thinking of Canvas Nitro A311. It is currently on 4.4.2.


----------



## amjath (Dec 18, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Does Micromax ever provide OS version updates to its released products?
> I am thinking of Canvas Nitro A311. It is currently on 4.4.2.



AFAIK no. Except for the major fix


----------



## R2K (Dec 20, 2014)

Suggest an app with which I can transfer files to my device from my PC over wifi. I tried airdroid and it is too much for what i need.
Just a simple app which can help to transfer some huge files to SD card of my device over wifi


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 20, 2014)

R2K said:


> Suggest an app with which I can transfer files to my device from my PC over wifi. I tried airdroid and it is too much for what i need.
> Just a simple app which can help to transfer some huge files to SD card of my device over wifi


  @R2K, you could try *WiFi File Explorer* by _dooblou_, *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dooblou.WiFiFileExplorer&hl=en.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 20, 2014)

R2K said:


> Suggest an app with which I can transfer files to my device from my PC over wifi. I tried airdroid and it is too much for what i need.
> Just a simple app which can help to transfer some huge files to SD card of my device over wifi



ES File Explorer can do all you want.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Dec 22, 2014)

ES file explorer is the way to go here, however you can also use susuperbeam

- - - Updated - - -



R2K said:


> Where can I download the whatsapp+.
> There are multiple sites looking like official download site but I can't figure out which one. Can someone give the official download page ?



Here's the link 

*download1483.mediafire.com/uz1axn8c2eyg/snepf9sjagjpqgn/WhatsAppPLUSv6.60-211476.apk


----------



## amjath (Jan 2, 2015)

good games and apps free at amazon
Amazon Is Back With Another Bunch Of Appstore Freebies For New Year's Eve: 33 Apps And Games, $110 Value


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 2, 2015)

Guys any app to track my work outs in gym?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 2, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any app to track my work outs in gym?



instagram your selfie after workout.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 2, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> instagram your selfie after workout.



What is Instagram?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 2, 2015)

Instagram


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 11, 2015)

Runtastic PRO App Free 

Download *play.google.com/store/apps/details%3Fid=com.runtastic.android%26hl=en

GO to Settings -> Runtastic -> Enter Promo code tab. Just enter the code and restart app

Use Promotioncode FREE-UBTP-XPTP


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Runtastic PRO App Free
> 
> Download *play.google.com/store/apps/details%3Fid=com.runtastic.android%26hl=en
> 
> ...


Thanks man Got it

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> What is Instagram?



seriously you dont know what is Instagram


----------



## theterminator (Jan 11, 2015)

my htc desire 820 took 3 hrs with 2 10-min powercuts to charge from 5% to 82% on the power adapter, is it charging normally (it has 2600 mah battery)?


----------



## amjath (Jan 11, 2015)

theterminator said:


> my htc desire 820 took 3 hrs with 2 10-min powercuts to charge from 5% to 82% on the power adapter, is it charging normally (it has 2600 mah battery)?



Current rating for the charger. New battery will take time to set anyway.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok, but it drained very fast when i played game for the first time on it (truck simulator) , in around half hr it drained from 60-70s (dnt remembr exactly) to 33%


----------



## theterminator (Jan 11, 2015)

Its been 16 days since I purchased htc desire 820 but i have still not transferred my main sim from iphone 4 to it since i find ios to be very user friendly & convenient.....convince me to switch back to android


----------



## Vyom (Jan 12, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Its been 16 days since I purchased htc desire 820 but i have still not transferred my main sim from iphone 4 to it since i find ios to be very user friendly & convenient.....convince me to switch back to android



No one wants you to switch to Android. You are free to choose any platform. 
If somewhere would want, tell me and I would ban him, since it's against the freedom of choice.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 12, 2015)

I got nothing on my HTC: No SIM, no Internet from 9:30 AM to 8-9pm (office) but still its battery drains & I have to charge it before going to bed  whereas my iPhone's charging time is fixed at every morning despite net running on it all day.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 12, 2015)

Try Wakelock detector. Probably something is keeping the phone awake.


----------



## R2K (Jan 14, 2015)

Recommend a good twitter app. There are too many of them.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 14, 2015)

I use Tweet Lanes. I recommend it.


----------



## amjath (Jan 14, 2015)

R2K said:


> Recommend a good twitter app. There are too many of them.



Why dont you use the official app itself, dont trust 3rd party


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 14, 2015)

Too heavy. Too invasive with regard to privacy.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Too heavy. Too invasive with regard to privacy.



If you're okay with paying get Fenix

Else use Twidere(I use it)


----------



## eureka (Jan 15, 2015)

R2K said:


> Recommend a good twitter app. There are too many of them.


I have used almost all of them, and I always come back to TweetCaster. My next choice would be Tweedle, but I haven't used it in a long while, so don't know how the latest iterations are.


----------



## Minion (Jan 15, 2015)

theterminator said:


> I got nothing on my HTC: No SIM, no Internet from 9:30 AM to 8-9pm (office) but still its battery drains & I have to charge it before going to bed  whereas my iPhone's charging time is fixed at every morning despite net running on it all day.



Download battery doctor find apps that are draining battery and remove them.if it is a system app like google keyboard clearing cache should fix your problem.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 15, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> If you're okay with paying get Fenix
> 
> Else use Twidere(I use it)



Twidere feels lightweight and looks good.. but I get this blank page and no feeds...

*i.minus.com/ipxtaYlMzq9ft.png

Btw.. your link to Twidere is wrong.. its linked to Fenix.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 15, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Thanks I have edited the link now. Try refreshing the feed again(pull from top), that should fetch new tweets. There's a option somewhere inside settings that lets you auto-refresh every time you launch the app.


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 15, 2015)

theterminator said:


> I got nothing on my HTC: No SIM, no Internet from 9:30 AM to 8-9pm (office) but still its battery drains & I have to charge it before going to bed  whereas my iPhone's charging time is fixed at every morning despite net running on it all day.



Install wakelock detector and greenify the apps that wake up the phone unnecessarily


----------



## Vyom (Jan 15, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Thanks I have edited the link now. Try refreshing the feed again(pull from top), that should fetch new tweets. There's a option somewhere inside settings that lets you auto-refresh every time you launch the app.



Oh yea.. that worked. Have to say the app is good!

*i.minus.com/ibpkujzkUicAf.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 15, 2015)

^^ Yeah it's really good. You might want to disable auto refresh in the background though(it's just sucks away battery).


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a galaxy grand which is around 10 months old.Of late,I've been observing that the phone's charge is getting drained pretty fast even when its kept completely switched off for a few days.For instance i charged it completely on previous Sunday and then switched it off and kept it aside for the next couple of days.When i turned it on earlier today,i found that only about 40 % charge is still remaining,which seems rather odd as i was expecting it to have atleast 70% charge,given that i hadn't used it even once for the past 4 days.Is it normal for the battery to get discharged within 3-4 days by a fairly large margin even when it the phone is kept switched off? If not,what should i do to rectify this problem?Afaik the warranty on this phone has still not expired,so should i get it checked at an authorized service center?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2015)

^ 





> Is it normal for the battery to get discharged within 3-4 days by a fairly large margin


 No. Were you charging your phone with the Mobile Data left on? Also warranty for battery is 6 moths AFAIK.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 16, 2015)

If it was switched off then it probably should not do that. However the overall behaviour of the battery is suspicious. How is the battery backup when active?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 25, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/vLVbedyl.png

4 hours on screen time, 2 days and 9 hours total time after full charging.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 25, 2015)

*Process android.process.acore has stopped.*

Hello everyone.


I use Titanium Backup to primarily backup and restore my contacts list, along with my calendar entries. Within Titanium Backup's Preferences sub-menu, the options - _Auto-sync TB settings_ and _Migrate system data_ have been previously enabled.
However, after having flashed yet another custom TouchWiz Ice Cream Sandwich firmware on my Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000, and precisely initiating the *Data only* restore of Contacts Storage 4.0.4-XXLRK (CONTACTS/CALLS) entry, the following error appeared -


> Unfortunately, the process
> android.process.acore has stopped.


 

The said error appears every time I attempt to launch the Contacts app, and consequently, my contact entries remain missing. Presently, I have cleared data from Settings > Applications > All; for the Contacts and Contacts Storage apps, which has stopped the aforementioned error from appearing, albeit, my contacts list is empty.
Please help me troubleshoot this error, such that, I am able to restore my contacts list.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 26, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]  - 1S or optimus G ?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 26, 2015)

[MENTION=89911]insaneYLN[/MENTION]: Contact list is automatically synced in your GMail account. If you specifically chose not to sync then that might not happen.

Titanium backup was a bad way to backup contacts. Other options to do that includes GMail sync and Exporting contact list as .VCF file.

Anyway, it seems you are trying to restore data (in this case which are contacts) in two different versions of apps. You can try to restore the data in previous ROM and then taking backup the usual way (not using Titanium backup) and then re-installing the new Custom ROM and restorein the contacts.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]  - 1S or optimus G ?



Optimus G on Liquidsmooth v4 (27/12/2014 geeb build)

To backup contacts, sms and call records, use Super Backup.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> To backup contacts, sms and call records, use Super Backup.


  @SaiyanGoku, I do use Super Backup as well. Relatedly, I have set custom label names for multiple entries within a particular/specific contact. I do so, for most, if not all of my contacts. I have attached screenshot images of a hypothetical contact entry; for an illustrative purpose.

*i.imgur.com/sVpa06W.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5r9TlbA.jpg

However, Super Backup does not restore the custom label names, but contrarily, the _Phone_ entries appear either as _Mobile_, or _Other_.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 26, 2015)

Is Samsung galaxy a5 worth buying?Will it receive the lollipop update in future?Are there any better alternatives within the same price range?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Is Samsung galaxy a5 worth buying?Will it receive the lollipop update in future?Are there any better alternatives within the same price range?



Overpriced crap, better get Nexus 5, Oneplus One or HTC Desire 820 for that price range.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 26, 2015)

I see,thanks for your input-is htc's after sales service good enough?Will they provide lollipop update for this particular phone in future?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> I see,thanks for your input-is htc's after sales service good enough?Will they provide lollipop update for this particular phone in future?



Not sure about the after sales or software updates but Desire 820 has better hardware (SD615 vs SD410, 8 mp front cam) and software (anything is better than crapwiz) compared to A5.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 26, 2015)

Afaik htc's after sales service is somewhat poor-they reportedly have just one service center in entire kolkata,thats the reason i wish to steer clear of htc.But its true that desire 820 does have far better specs than that overpriced A5.


----------



## eureka (Jan 26, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> I see,thanks for your input-is htc's after sales service good enough?Will they provide lollipop update for this particular phone in future?


HTC's service is garbage, worse actually in Calcutta.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Afaik htc's after sales service is somewhat poor-they reportedly have just one service center in entire kolkata,thats the reason i wish to steer clear of htc.But its true that desire 820 does have far better specs than that overpriced A5.


 [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION] has Desire 820

If you decide to get it, you can ask him anything related to it.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jan 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION] has Desire 820
> 
> If you decide to get it, you can ask him anything related to it.



I have one query, does android back up the contacts in the cloud automatically like windows phone ?
Suppose I need to reset my phone or my sim card gets corrupted and I need to use a new sim, then what do I have to do to get the contacts back on phone. Sorry but still a noob with my Mi3 !


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 27, 2015)

rdx_halo said:


> I have one query, does android back up the contacts in the cloud automatically like windows phone ?
> Suppose I need to reset my phone or my sim card gets corrupted and I need to use a new sim, then what do I have to do to get the contacts back on phone. Sorry but still a noob with my Mi3 !



You need to backup contacts with google account and sync .


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 27, 2015)

Is there anyway we can block certain numbers in Android phones? 
I noticed that there are certain numbers which are coming from Customer Care. This was also confirmed by Airtel Support guy that these numbers are related to customer care.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Is there anyway we can block certain numbers in Android phones?
> I noticed that there are certain numbers which are coming from Customer Care. This was also confirmed by Airtel Support guy that these numbers are related to customer care.


Yes their is .for Samsung their is a option to auto reject specific number.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

rdx_halo said:


> I have one query, does android back up the contacts in the cloud automatically like windows phone ?
> Suppose I need to reset my phone or my sim card gets corrupted and I need to use a new sim, then what do I have to do to get the contacts back on phone. Sorry but still a noob with my Mi3 !



Best way would be to sync your contacts with Gmail account. Then you can forget worrying about loosing contacts. Alternative method would be to use Super Backup to backup and restore your sms, call logs and contacts.

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> Is there anyway we can block certain numbers in Android phones?
> I noticed that there are certain numbers which are coming from Customer Care. This was also confirmed by Airtel Support guy that these numbers are related to customer care.



Might be rom specific, just put the number in the blacklist in contacts. all incoming calls and sms will be blocked.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Process android.process.acore has stopped.*



insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I use Titanium Backup to primarily backup and restore my contacts list, along with my calendar entries. Within Titanium Backup's Preferences sub-menu, the options - _Auto-sync TB settings_ and _Migrate system data_ have been previously enabled.
> ...


----------



## Minion (Jan 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Is there anyway we can block certain numbers in Android phones?
> I noticed that there are certain numbers which are coming from Customer Care. This was also confirmed by Airtel Support guy that these numbers are related to customer care.



If you are using android phone then yes you just need to install a antivirus with call blocking facitity you may use CM antivirus for this purpose.


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 2, 2015)

Guys which is the best Android browser to access websites in desktop mode but with a low memory and data consumption. Chrome and javelin are too heavy


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 2, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Guys which is the best Android browser to access websites in desktop mode but with a low memory and data consumption. Chrome and javelin are too heavy



Boat Browser


----------



## insaneYLN (Feb 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Boat Browser





+1 to *Boat Browser*.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Guys which is the best Android browser to access websites in desktop mode but with a low memory and data consumption. Chrome and javelin are too heavy


UC Web


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 6, 2015)

Guys if anyone has any link to must have apps for android. Can they let me know.
My friend got a redmi1s recently and needs to know some must have apps.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2015)

We have quite a good discussion about Must Have Apps on Android long time back.
Head over here: *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/155367-must-have-android-games-apps-digitians.html

Looks like I will revisit my own list of must have apps which was last updated a long time ago.: The Must Have Android Apps | Vineet Kumar


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2015)

thomson said:


> It's a good thing for Android users, that Microsoft officially launches office for Android.It is ready for prime time on Android tablets and also addition to the Office suite, Microsoft also released a new Outlook preview for Android.



There are other office suites available for android such as Quickoffice, WPS office, OfficeSuite, which do the job pretty well.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2015)

^^ I guess the default word processor in Lollipop is good one. Never felt the need to install office suite till now


----------



## amjath (Feb 7, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I guess the default word processor in Lollipop is good one. Never felt the need to install office suite till now


Google docs?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 8, 2015)

^^ Yes. It is more than enough for my needs


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 9, 2015)

Celkon 3G Android KitKat Phone - A356 from Celkon | GSM Mobile Phones | mobile-store | HomeShop18.com

Mi App store in this phone! And MIUI Icon design too!


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 9, 2015)

Is there any task monitor application that does real time sorting of processes by CPU usage so that I can easily know which process is using maximum CPU time at any point?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 9, 2015)

saswat23 said:


> Celkon 3G Android KitKat Phone - A356 from Celkon | GSM Mobile Phones | mobile-store | HomeShop18.com
> 
> Mi App store in this phone! And MIUI Icon design too!


why do crap devices like this even exist? 

People fall in such traps only to realise they did nothing but wasted their money.


----------



## amjath (Feb 9, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Is there any task monitor application that does real time sorting of processes by CPU usage so that I can easily know which process is using maximum CPU time at any point?



CPU Spy


----------



## chitvan (Feb 10, 2015)

Does anyone tried new outlook app?
Force closed every time I open it, anyone faced this?
Having Moto G1 with 5.0.2


----------



## chitvan (Feb 10, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Is there anyway we can block certain numbers in Android phones?
> I noticed that there are certain numbers which are coming from Customer Care. This was also confirmed by Airtel Support guy that these numbers are related to customer care.


There are many call blocker all in play store, but company calls comes from different No.,
----
 In my phone all the company calls automatically cut itself,
It doesn't block but it cut it in fraction of second,
I set a Tasker Profile which cut every call automatically which number starts from +91140.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 10, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Is there anyway we can block certain numbers in Android phones?
> I noticed that there are certain numbers which are coming from Customer Care. This was also confirmed by Airtel Support guy that these numbers are related to customer care.


TrueCaller. 

You can block numbers starting with that. Also, they use crowd sourcing to mark spam callers. 

It's awesome.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 10, 2015)

amjath said:


> CPU Spy


That only seems to show CPU use totally per core. Unless I am missing something.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 10, 2015)

Is there anyway to have CM11 like theme engine through Xposed modules?? 
Guys, Share your Useful Xposed Modules.

- - - Updated - - -



sling-shot said:


> That only seems to show CPU use totally per core. Unless I am missing something.



Try Watchdog taskmanager


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> That only seems to show CPU use totally per core. Unless I am missing something.


Apologies I remember taking logs with an app don't remember which an app is that.  I thought it's cpu spy but it's not


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 10, 2015)

My ZR keeps lagging for a day or two. Then goes back to smooth for a week or so. Then back to lag. Unable to diagnose this. Just wanted to know which process was hogging CPU at that time.


----------



## ZTR (Feb 11, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> My ZR keeps lagging for a day or two. Then goes back to smooth for a week or so. Then back to lag. Unable to diagnose this. Just wanted to know which process was hogging CPU at that time.


Try systemon to check which process is consuming most CPU process


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 11, 2015)

[MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] and [MENTION=163350]ZTR[/MENTION]
Thank you both for the suggestions. I think Systemon serves my present requirement best but Watchdog is also a very good find.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 12, 2015)

when i check the status of the internal memory of my phone in the phone itself,it shows there's around 2.8 gb of free space in it but when i connect the phone to my pc,it shows there only about 1.7 gb of available space-does anyone know why this is happening?Why does my computer show much lower free space than whats actually available on my phone?How can i get it to display the free space in its entirety?

- - - Updated - - -

Another question:I have airdroid installed on my pc and android phone,but on the phone airdroid saves files received from pc via wi fi to the phone's internal storage by default-how do i configure it such that it saves files to the ext. sd card instead?I tried tinkering with the settings but couldn't find any option to save files to sd card-so if anyone know how this can be achieved then kindly post the method here.Thanks.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 12, 2015)

Please mention your phone manufacturer, model and Android version you are currently on.

I think it is possible that your phone is showing total free memory including internal and SD card and when connected to the PC only SD card is accessible hence showing only what is free on SD card.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 13, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Please mention your phone manufacturer, model and Android version you are currently on.
> 
> I think it is possible that your phone is showing total free memory including internal and SD card and when connected to the PC only SD card is accessible hence showing only what is free on SD card.



phone is xperia t2 ultra,android version 4.4.3-at the time of testing,no sd card was installed on my phone-it was displaying the free space on the internal storage only.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 13, 2015)

NOTE: I am purely speculating now

1. Was there a 4.4.3 version of Android? My ZR goes from 4.3 > 4.4.2 > 4.4.4.

2. Prior to KitKat some phones allowed direct access to internal memory as removable storage for a PC. But this facility was probably provided by using a virtual partition. So probably it may not be the total available free memory because it could exclude cache memory etc.

3. Cross check the advertised user available free memory at first boot with what the computer shows as the total capacity of your phone disk when connected ( not the free memory)


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 13, 2015)

Which version of Tapatalk is most stable


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 13, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Which version of Tapatalk is most stable


Current one


----------



## chitvan (Feb 13, 2015)

How to access my contact groups in lollipop?
Having moto g with 5.0.2,
But not able to see contract groups like KitKat,
Only contacts and favorites are there


----------



## insaneYLN (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello Friends.


Since I have and use Android based devices, I will assuredly have queries, at numerously different points in time, pertaining to apps for various purposes, or serving multiple functionalities.
  

Consequently, I have been wondering, whether it would be advisable to create a single dedicated thread within the _Mobile Apps_ sub forum, *www.digit.in/forum/mobile-apps/; to lay forth my queries and subsequently, request(s) for suggestions/recommendations from the knowledgeable members of this community?
I intend to avoid creating separate threads for every individual query, and  thus, in my own way, refrain from cluttering the aforementioned sub  forum.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 17, 2015)

Guys I asked this before but rechecking again.
Do we have any kind of app available which has voice feature to remind us of the tasks. 
I know Any.Do is good but I don't think it has an option to read out the task that we plan to do.
Also Evernote has good option to take pic of the reminder but I observe that after the time elapses it goes off to notifications.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2015)

Guys need an app that shows network speed as graph for a user specified duration. Currently using Network Speed but i prefer scrollable graph thats log speed, something similar to utorrent's speed tab. actually going to use it with utorrent but unlike the desktop version, the mobile version lacks the speed tab (or most of the features). App must be freeware.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2015)

[MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] After a lot of searching I couldn't find an app that would work for you. Seems no present app logs the speed like you want it to. Just about every app just logs the data/speed for a limited time.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] After a lot of searching I couldn't find an app that would work for you. Seems no present app logs the speed like you want it to. Just about every app just logs the data/speed for a limited time.



thanks buddy. will stick to network speed app. came across a graph but its in the pro version of this app: Internet Speed Meter Lite. don't want to sell out just for some graph thing.


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 18, 2015)

Kinda OT. But was just wondering how powerful have mobile socs become?? What is an snapdragon 810 equivalent to?? Have they reached pentium d performance?? Have they reached core 2 duo performance?? What about the mobile gpus??


----------



## amjath (Feb 19, 2015)

Very powerful.
My guess nvidia tegra k1
No
May be in 10 years.
I want a phone not a portable omlet maker


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 19, 2015)

How can i play 4k videos without any stuttering or lag on my phone?I tried playing some 4k video samples using mx player pro but it lagged so much that it was virtually unwatchable.Also i couldn't enable h/w decoding while playing 4k videos as it said that h/w decoding is not supported which seems really odd,as it works just fine while playing other high bitrate 1080p and 720p videos.I also tried different versions of mx player and even vlc player but couldn't get them to work either.So is there any way to enable smooth 4k video playback on my phone?If yes,please let me know how can i achieve that.

Btw my phone is a galaxy A5.


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 19, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> How can i play 4k videos without any stuttering or lag on my phone?I tried playing some 4k video samples using mx player pro but it lagged so much that it was virtually unwatchable.Also i couldn't enable h/w decoding while playing 4k videos as it said that h/w decoding is not supported which seems really odd,as it works just fine while playing other high bitrate 1080p and 720p videos.I also tried different versions of mx player and even vlc player but couldn't get them to work either.So is there any way to enable smooth 4k video playback on my phone?If yes,please let me know how can i achieve that.
> 
> Btw my phone is a galaxy A5.


I don't think the snapdragon 410 supports native 4k video.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2015)

*www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/comparison


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 19, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I asked this before but rechecking again.
> Do we have any kind of app available which has voice feature to remind us of the tasks.
> I know Any.Do is good but I don't think it has an option to read out the task that we plan to do.
> Also Evernote has good option to take pic of the reminder but I observe that after the time elapses it goes off to notifications.


Guys anyone?


----------



## Minion (Feb 19, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> How can i play 4k videos without any stuttering or lag on my phone?I tried playing some 4k video samples using mx player pro but it lagged so much that it was virtually unwatchable.Also i couldn't enable h/w decoding while playing 4k videos as it said that h/w decoding is not supported which seems really odd,as it works just fine while playing other high bitrate 1080p and 720p videos.I also tried different versions of mx player and even vlc player but couldn't get them to work either.So is there any way to enable smooth 4k video playback on my phone?If yes,please let me know how can i achieve that.
> 
> Btw my phone is a galaxy A5.



Not possible it is hardware depended


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 19, 2015)

^Thanks a lot to both of you for the clarification.


----------



## insaneYLN (Feb 20, 2015)

*App for Contacts Backup*

Hello everyone.


I am looking for an app; preferably a freeware, to backup contacts; with a specificity. The concerned app must be able to backup the custom labels created within any particular contact entry.
I have numerous contact entries, for which, I have set dedicated/specific custom labels. A hypothetical illustration of my query can be found here, *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/122921-official-android-discussion-thread-417.html#post2197186.
  

Please suggest/recommend an app(s) other than _Titanium Backup_ and _Super Backup_, as I have installed and tried them.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2015)

^^ Doesn't the Google Cloud backup backup labels too? Else this app should do the trick


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: App for Contacts Backup*



insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I am looking for an app; preferably a freeware, to backup contacts; with a specificity. The concerned app must be able to backup the custom labels created within any particular contact entry.
> ...



Try Cm antivirus it has got cloud contact, messages and logs backup.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 21, 2015)

Is it true that android doesn't require any antivirus because it supposedly has some kind of  built in virus detection engine? I went to  a Samsung service center recently to get one of my phones checked and the first thing they did back there was uninstall avast av that was present on my phone because they claimed android can detect viruses all by itself and doesn't require any 3rd party malware detection apps at all! 

Did those people tell me the truth or were they just making things up to befool me?


----------



## Minion (Feb 21, 2015)

Till now i havn't seen any  virus on android i use CM antivirus just for backup and anti threft features.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2015)

What is a virus? It's something which have the potential to damage your device or steal information. In that regard any app that have the permission to access storage area of your phone is a potential virus. Since it can phone home and send some data with it.

That's why it's important to check what permission an app is asking. If you take care of that and install only apps with renowed companies and good ratings and reviews don't think you require any Antivirus. Yes but there is another kind of thing where an Antimalware kind of app can sure help. Adwares. There are some apps which shows you many ads. Constantly and sometimes even full screen. For these apps you can install something like "Security Pal" (I have it on my Moto X) that scans app for adwares while you install an app.


----------



## chitvan (Feb 22, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone?


You can check old Astrid apk on net but not having backup option as service had been closed by Yahoo,
---
2nd you can make your task in calendar and this application will read it, it has strong snooze support.

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bitfire.development.calendarsnooze


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 22, 2015)

chitvan said:


> You can check old Astrid apk on net but not having backup option as service had been closed by Yahoo,
> ---
> 2nd you can make your task in calendar and this application will read it, it has strong snooze support.
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bitfire.development.calendarsnooze



This was my favorite and first android app which I really liked a lot. Thanks for reminding. Absolutely loved this app.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: App for Contacts Backup*



insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I am looking for an app; preferably a freeware, to backup contacts; with a specificity. The concerned app must be able to backup the custom labels created within any particular contact entry.
> ...



Go to contacts ad export contacts as VCF file.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm using Liquidsmooth V4 (lollipop 5.0.2) and as you may know, many of the big games aren't working on lollipop. I'm considering to switch back to a kitkat based rom. So, should I switch?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm using Liquidsmooth V4 (lollipop 5.0.2) and as you may know, many of the big games aren't working on lollipop. I'm considering to switch back to a kitkat based rom. So, should I switch?



Sooner or later games and apps will get upgraded to Lollipop. Doesn't make much sense to downgrade unless you are a hardcore gamer. It's just like Win 7 and Win 8. Modern software might not work properly on Win 8 yet, but they will. But if you are a hardcore gamer, nothing is better than Win 7 right now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 23, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Sooner or later games and apps will get upgraded to Lollipop. Doesn't make much sense to downgrade unless you are a hardcore gamer. It's just like Win 7 and Win 8. Modern software might not work properly on Win 8 yet, but they will. But if you are a hardcore gamer, nothing is better than Win 7 right now.



So, I'm switching back. Nova 3, Deus Ex: The Fall, Worms 3 refused to install on my phone because of lollipop while they're working fine on the Yu Yureka running CM11.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 23, 2015)

Is there any decent phone which ticks all these:
1. Removable battery
2. Screen 5 inch or less
3. RAM 2 GB
4. Expandable memory
5. Internal memory 16 GB
6. Lollipop available
7. Optionally available other ROMs


----------



## $hadow (Feb 23, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Is there any decent phone which ticks all these:
> 1. Removable battery
> 2. Screen 5 inch or less
> 3. RAM 2 GB
> ...



Galaxy s4 and s5 and one m8 with nexus 5. you got plenty of options.


----------



## ZTR (Feb 23, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Is there any decent phone which ticks all these:
> 1. Removable battery
> 2. Screen 5 inch or less
> 3. RAM 2 GB
> ...



S4,S5,G3
Xperia Z1,Z2,Z3 but they dont have removable battery


----------



## black_mamba (Feb 24, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Is there any decent phone which ticks all these:
> 1. Removable battery
> 2. Screen 5 inch or less
> 3. RAM 2 GB
> ...


Yes, S4. You said decent that's why. You can go for M8 too, but no replaceable battery  I prefer the Eye version just for the camera though.

And for non-decent phones, options like Nexus 5, G2 etc. are there, Nexus 5 doesn't have replaceable battery either.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you. No surprises there.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 24, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S4 @ 18K on Amazon Pretty good deal..


----------



## black_mamba (Feb 25, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Samsung Galaxy S4 @ 18K on Amazon Pretty good deal for people with human brains


There, now looks proper


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2015)

Facebook is the biggest reason for battery drain on smartphones

Facebook is the biggest reason for battery drain on smartphones - Tech2

*Top apps for overall performance drain*

1. Facebook

2. Spotify

3. Instagram

4. Path

5. Amazon Shopping


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Facebook is the biggest reason for battery drain on smartphones
> 
> Facebook is the biggest reason for battery drain on smartphones - Tech2
> 
> ...



Greenify all the apps and use facebook from browser


----------



## amjath (Feb 25, 2015)

^^^ +1111 Remove facebook and its messenger app worst app every made. both these apps has huge wakelocks. 

If anyone is using *custom ROM with privacy guard *then follow below steps for increasing battery usage.

Go to privacy -> Privacy Guard.
Select Menu and tick Show built-in apps
scroll down and find and long press "Google play services" to open.
select below settings,
Ignore Location
Turn off Wake up and Keep Awake.

See for yourself, how many its been allowed to keep awake and wake up


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 27, 2015)

^ Is it possible to achieve this with xposed module on stock?? I see many wake locks and I want to minimize them!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> ^ Is it possible to achieve this with xposed module on stock?? I see many wake locks and I want to minimize them!!



Privacy Guard and/or app opps is a custom rom feature AFAIK.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Privacy Guard and/or app opps is a custom rom feature AFAIK.



Yeah.. I am aware of that.. Some CM specific features can be achieved through Xposed modules. So I am asking for privacy Guard too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Yeah.. I am aware of that.. Some CM specific features can be achieved through Xposed modules. So I am asking for privacy Guard too.


Didn't knew, but there is a xposed module for that.

AppOpsXposed | Xposed Module Repository

- - - Updated - - -

Updated my *3.5 year old Galaxy Y* to CM11 
Having some faint minor scratches on the screen, rest body is fine. Even the original battery is good.

Never expected a samdung phone to last this long.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Didn't knew, but there is a xposed module for that.
> 
> AppOpsXposed | Xposed Module Repository
> 
> ...



So did your opinoin about Sammy changed a bit?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> So did your opinoin about Sammy changed a bit?



nah, specification wise, they are still overpriced and/or underpowered.

Samdung did nothing, devs did all the work.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> nah, specification wise, they are still overpriced and/or underpowered.
> 
> Samdung did nothing, devs did all the work.



Man you will never change . But yeah hats off to devs to continue to support this old phones.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 2, 2015)

Guys do you all remember the Mario game which used to play long ago. Anyway this can be installed on Android?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys do you all remember the Mario game which used to play long ago. Anyway this can be installed on Android?



You can use an emulator like *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nostalgiaemulators.neslite&hl=en and play the game. All you need is the nes game roms (emuparadise.me  ).


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys do you all remember the Mario game which used to play long ago. Anyway this can be installed on Android?



Give this a read(only the Android section): How to Run DOS Games on Windows, Mac, Android and iOS | NDTV Gadgets

and try this game:

Mario download | BestOldGames.net


----------



## TechnoBOY (Mar 6, 2015)

Any browser that exit automatically when the phone gets locked?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 6, 2015)

^^ And why exactly do you need to do that for? Memory is handled differently in Android than Windows. It's not like keeping browser open while phone is locked is going to save memory or battery in any way.


----------



## amjath (Mar 6, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ^^ And why exactly do you need to do that for? Memory is handled differently in Android than Windows. It's not like keeping browser open while phone is locked is going to save memory or battery in any way.



You dont really see the reason for this needs do you?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Any browser that exit automatically when the phone gets locked?



Put the "Hibernate and lockscreen" greenify widget on homescreen and have that browser added in greenify's hibernated apps list.

Use the widget to lock the phone. You must activate Greenify as a device administrator.


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> You dont really see the reason for this needs do you?


I get it


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

Android 5.1 might start hitting the nexus 7 2013 and eventually 2012 soon with a week time or so. I am hoping for that memory leak bug fix.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 18, 2015)

My HTC desire 820 gallery is full of images of apps like as soon as I installed Facebook messenger, my gallery was full of emoticons of messenger. How can I stop this?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 20, 2015)

Guys I have an Redmi1s and I need to know how can I get rid of the option which asks me to unlock the phone by dragging the screen round.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have an Redmi1s and I need to know how can I get rid of the option which asks me to unlock the phone by dragging the screen round.



Flash Paranoind Android rom


----------



## kalam_gohab (Mar 20, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have an Redmi1s and I need to know how can I get rid of the option which asks me to unlock the phone by dragging the screen round.


Try lockscreen apps. 

Try this 

*play.google.com/store/apps/details...oid&pcampaignid=APPU_1_1MALVdjCAc6VuQSq3oKAAQ


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 20, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have an Redmi1s and I need to know how can I get rid of the option which asks me to unlock the phone by dragging the screen round.


Try changing Themes (should be installed as an app on your device. They changes every UI element.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 20, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have an Redmi1s and I need to know how can I get rid of the option which asks me to unlock the phone by dragging the screen round.





SaiyanGoku said:


> Flash Paranoind Android rom





kalam_gohab said:


> Try lockscreen apps.
> 
> Try this
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details...oid&pcampaignid=APPU_1_1MALVdjCAc6VuQSq3oKAAQ





pratyush997 said:


> Try changing Themes (should be installed as an app on your device. They changes every UI element.



I went ahead and enabled the option Skip Swipe Screen in Settings->Security->Screen Security.
Thanks anyways guys!

- - - Updated - - -



thomson said:


> Recently the data revealed that the iPhone accounted for 42.5% of British sales, a 12.2 % year-on-year growth triggered by the launch of the iPhone 6 and 6 Plus and also revealed also revealed the decline of the Android market in the UK.



What the ... ?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 20, 2015)

What icons pack are you guys using?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> What icons pack are you guys using?



The ones which came with Android L CM11 theme by tung91


----------



## $hadow (Mar 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> The ones which came with Android L CM11 theme by tung91



And what about the launcher?


----------



## amjath (Mar 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> What icons pack are you guys using?



Belle UI icon pack and sometimes Numix Circle using CM12 Theme engine. Launcher: Google Now

My icon collections: 
Belle UI
Bleach
MoonShine
Numix


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> And what about the launcher?



Nova Launcher


----------



## $hadow (Mar 21, 2015)

amjath said:


> Belle UI icon pack and sometimes Numix Circle using CM12 Theme engine. Launcher: Google Now
> 
> My icon collections:
> Belle UI
> ...



Google now launcher supports icon pack? I use Nova prime coz of the reason that i was never able to add icon pack on GNL.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Nova Launcher



Yeah me too.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 21, 2015)

Try Go Launcher. I too used Nova but switched to Go and never returned.


----------



## amjath (Mar 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Google now launcher supports icon pack? I use Nova prime coz of the reason that i was never able to add icon pack on GNL.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I use CM theme engine to apply icons which uses any launcher


----------



## $hadow (Mar 22, 2015)

amjath said:


> I use CM theme engine to apply icons which uses any launcher



We are talking about One plus one right?


----------



## amjath (Mar 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> We are talking about One plus one right?



Yes, OPO running CM12 nightlies


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yes, OPO running CM12 nightlies



yeah I guess so. Since now only S6 and m9 are coming with a theme engine.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 25, 2015)

theterminator said:


> My HTC desire 820 gallery is full of images of apps like as soon as I installed Facebook messenger, my gallery was full of emoticons of messenger. How can I stop this?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 2, 2015)

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/04/02/b3570ef0460155ca2cdde5c84929164d.jpgI'm having this icon on the network bars, says emergency calls only on both the sims, I'm sure its not a network problem as when it randomly disappears I see all the bars. Any solution?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 2, 2015)

^ which device
btw good theme


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 2, 2015)

Moto E, Zooper flaterial widgets, moonshine Icons and nova launcher.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 2, 2015)

And BTW thanks


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 3, 2015)

Nexus 5 updated to 5.1 via OTA. So far no issues and new updates do bring some useful features too.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> Nexus 5 updated to 5.1 via OTA. So far no issues and new updates do bring some useful features too.



And for some users memory leak fix.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2015)

Guys do we have any android phone which lasts longer.
Almost all of the Android phones I know of seem to have battery drained sooner than normal or is it with the apps installed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys do we have any android phone which lasts longer.
> Almost all of the Android phones I know of seem to have battery drained sooner than normal or is it with the apps installed.


Its because of the apps running at startup and in the background, keeping wifi/3g/gps etc on when not required.
First thing everybody should do is root their phones and hibernate user apps using Greenify. That'll return the battery life to normal.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

This the beauty of android. You can get the thing as you want.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Its because of the apps running at startup and in the background, keeping wifi/3g/gps etc on when not required.
> *First thing everybody should do is root their phones and hibernate user apps using Greenify.* That'll return the battery life to normal.


Do we have any thread which gives the instructions on how to do the one I bolded?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Do we have any thread which gives the instructions on how to do the one I bolded?


For rooting, check in xda.
For hibernating apps: open greenify, touch the *+ *sign, click menu button (or 3 vertical dots), select *show all*, select all the apps, touch the tick mark and finally touch the *Zzz *icon.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 5, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> *tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/04/02/b3570ef0460155ca2cdde5c84929164d.jpgI'm having this icon on the network bars, says emergency calls only on both the sims, I'm sure its not a network problem as when it randomly disappears I see all the bars. Any solution?


Any one?


----------



## amjath (Apr 5, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Any one?


Signal coverage issue


----------



## $hadow (Apr 5, 2015)

set network to automatically select instead of manual.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 5, 2015)

My HTC Desire 820 is not connecting to Windows as an MTP device. I have tried many solutions but still the problem persists. Windows has diagnosed it as "This device cannot start (Code 10 error)". I have tried reinstalling HTC device driver software, Uninstalling & reinstalling from Windows Device Manager but still when I connect the device , installation fails (Yellow exclamation triangle shows in Device Manager-->>Portable Device & red cross labeled as "Failed" in the installer dialog box. My iPhone 4 is working fine, I am able to open its files, folders in Windows explorer.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 8, 2015)

Guys I have a scenario here wherein my friend has changed his mobile number, whenever I remove the old number and have only the new number saved somehow that old number comes again in the contacts.
Is there anyway I can get rid of this problem for good.
I have this problem with more than couple of guys.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 8, 2015)

Probably it is being restored from your Google account. Login to GMail in a PC, go to contacts/address book and delete it from there.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2015)

After updating to 5.1, now I am not able to pull the notification drawer easily. I have to manhandle it to pull it down!! Does anyone else face same issue. Damn, opening Flashlight is now tough because of this


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> After updating to 5.1, now I am not able to pull the notification drawer easily. I have to manhandle it to pull it down!! Does anyone else face same issue. Damn, opening Flashlight is now tough because of this



I was having that problem with 5.0.2 but 5.1 fixed that for me.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I was having that problem with 5.0.2 but 5.1 fixed that for me.



After multiple reboots, it is working fine now. But I never updated 5.0.2, was it available as OTA for India?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> After multiple reboots, it is working fine now. But I never updated 5.0.2, was it available as OTA for India?



I don't know coz I always flash the image.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2015)

Guys which software/tool u use to sync up phone data in PC ?


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 10, 2015)

MyPhoneExplorer


----------



## Vyom (Apr 10, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys which software/tool u use to sync up phone data in PC ?



What do you mean, "sync up phone data". If you want data of apps to be backed up there are several methods. Lots of apps provide cloud backup feature, or if they can can't access cloud but make backups on internal memory only (like Whatsapp) you can just copy the contents of internal memory periodically.


----------



## amjath (Apr 10, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys which software/tool u use to sync up phone data in PC ?


I guess helium does it


----------



## $hadow (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah helium does work for without root backup on PC


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2015)

Guys  I forgot my BBM ID. Since my Note2 is no longer working it had my login credentials saved.
Is there anyway I can recover my login user id for the BBM Messenger?


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 11, 2015)

Do you mean Blackberry PIN or Blackberry ID?

Blackberry ID should be recoverable via email. Visit their website.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Do you mean Blackberry PIN or Blackberry ID?
> 
> Blackberry ID should be recoverable via email. Visit their website.


I installed the BBM on my other phone i.e. redmi1s. 
Now I need to login using my earlier user id.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 11, 2015)

Do you remember the email with which you signed up for BBM?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 12, 2015)

You need atleast your id for that or your email might work but I am not sure about it.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 12, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Do you remember the email with which you signed up for BBM?





$hadow said:


> You need atleast your id for that or your email might work but I am not sure about it.



I tried my Gmail ID but it says nothing registered with my gmail address.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2015)

theterminator said:


> My HTC Desire 820 is not connecting to Windows as an MTP device. I have tried many solutions but still the problem persists. Windows has diagnosed it as "This device cannot start (Code 10 error)". I have tried reinstalling HTC device driver software, Uninstalling & reinstalling from Windows Device Manager but still when I connect the device , installation fails (Yellow exclamation triangle shows in Device Manager-->>Portable Device & red cross labeled as "Failed" in the installer dialog box. My iPhone 4 is working fine, I am able to open its files, folders in Windows explorer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 15345



The above error is for Windows 7 but it persists even in Windows 10.. 

- - - Updated - - -



theterminator said:


> My HTC desire 820 gallery is full of images of apps like as soon as I installed Facebook messenger, my gallery was full of emoticons of messenger. How can I stop this?





theterminator said:


>


----------



## ankush28 (Apr 13, 2015)

theterminator said:


>



Go to that folder in ES file explorer and create dummy file ".nomedia" (without quotes)

Gallery will hide any folder which contains .nomedia file.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I tried my Gmail ID but it says nothing registered with my gmail address.



Check out this BBM PIN - FAQ - Questions on BBM, BBM PIN & BBID - BBM Global - English and this How do I find my Blackberry ID? - BlackBerry Forums at CrackBerry.com.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 13, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Check out this BBM PIN - FAQ - Questions on BBM, BBM PIN & BBID - BBM Global - English and this How do I find my Blackberry ID? - BlackBerry Forums at CrackBerry.com.



Thanks bro.
Looks like I would have to create new BBM Id.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks bro.
> Looks like I would have to create new BBM Id.



Anytime


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 14, 2015)

yesterday installed Modern Combat 5 and it requires internet every time to play it...Damn  Gameloft made it like Dead Trigger 2


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> yesterday installed Modern Combat 5 and it requires internet every time to play it...Damn  Gameloft made it like Dead Trigger 2



Since they made it free it requires internet every time. BTW are you rooted?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 14, 2015)

^^NO not yet rooted..waiting for CM12s before I root


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 14, 2015)

Guys is there anyway to get rid of all the contacts with email address and only contacts who have phone numbers are displayed in list of contacts.
Every time I try to call someone I find multiple contacts especially contacts who have email addresses and no phone number.
It's very annoying try to search for that person who has only phone number.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 14, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys is there anyway to get rid of all the contacts with email address and only contacts who have phone numbers are displayed in list of contacts.
> Every time I try to call someone I find multiple contacts especially contacts who have email addresses and no phone number.
> It's very annoying try to search for that person who has only phone number.



I have seen that option in Sony Stock ROMS but not on AOSP.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Guys which software/tool u use to sync up phone data in PC ?



Use MoboMarket

- - - Updated - - -

Any Sony users here?? How do you guys limit the Audio/Voice from whatsapp not showing in Walkman app?? Its so annoying for me.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 14, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> I have seen that option in Sony Stock ROMS but not on AOSP.



What is AOSP?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> What is AOSP?


Disable Auto Sync and in contacts select *contacts to display *-> *Phone Only, Unsynced
*
AOSP= Android Open Source Project.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 14, 2015)

Guys I have bought Infocus M2 mobile for my wife..But I am getting a strange problem..Although phone has all contacts saved under Phone only unysnched..but still if somebody calls only number is displayed..no name..although that number is stored in contacts ..pls advise


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Disable Auto Sync and in contacts select *contacts to display *-> *Phone Only, Unsynced
> *
> AOSP= Android Open Source Project.



I have gone ahead and disabled the option Auto Sync.
however when I go into Contacts Settings-> I have this option Configure Contacts Lists>
Under this I have the following:
*MiCloud
Whatsapp
Facebook
gmailaccount.
*
Which option should I select?
I believe this is the settings which I need to tweak to ensure that only phone contacts are displayed.
however I don't see any option called Phone contacts.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2015)

esumitkumar said:


> Guys I have bought Infocus M2 mobile for my wife..But I am getting a strange problem..Although phone has all contacts saved under Phone only unysnched..but still if somebody calls only number is displayed..no name..although that number is stored in contacts ..pls advise


Try to clear the data of the Dailer App.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try to clear the data of the Dailer App.



I selected option Delete batch and all those options mentioned above are gone with now only 40 contacts displayed under SIM Contact.
Is there anyway to get the contact details which were stored on my Note2?
I guess I have to sync with my google account again.
Right?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I selected option Delete batch and all those options mentioned above are gone with now only 40 contacts displayed under SIM Contact.
> Is there anyway to get the contact details which were stored on my Note2?
> I guess I have to sync with my google account again.
> Right?


My previous comment was for esumitkumar. Syncing will again import contacts which have only email too along with those with numbers.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 14, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I have gone ahead and disabled the option Auto Sync.
> however when I go into Contacts Settings-> I have this option Configure Contacts Lists>
> Under this I have the following:
> *MiCloud
> ...


To avoid confusion, please list all options that are visible to you once you open Settings menu of Contacts. We could go step by step from there.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 14, 2015)

One quick question guys. Do we receive OTA when the device is rooted? If yes, then is there any problem In updating it with root access?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> One quick question guys. Do we receive OTA when the device is rooted? If yes, then is there any problem In updating it with root access?


Depends from phone to phone. Generally you should receive OTA and loose root after it. You can root it again though.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Depends from phone to phone. Generally you should receive OTA and loose root after it. You can root it again though.


Ah thanks. Is there any method to root 5.0.2 lollipop? I check the chain fire method but it needs PC which I don't have as of now. So any easy one click root like towelroot for lollipop?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Ah thanks. Is there any method to root 5.0.2 lollipop? I check the chain fire method but it needs PC which I don't have as of now. So any easy one click root like towelroot for lollipop?



Which phone are you using?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> My previous comment was for esumitkumar. Syncing will again import contacts which have only email too along with those with numbers.





sling-shot said:


> To avoid confusion, please list all options that are visible to you once you open Settings menu of Contacts. We could go step by step from there.



I'm back to square one again.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 15, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Which phone are you using?


Nexus 7 2013


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try to clear the data of the Dailer App.


OK will try and tell u the result soon


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 15, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I'm back to square one again.


So let us see the list I asked for.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Nexus 7 2013



I would insist on wugfresh toolkit for the root since it is hassle free. Get laptop for a few mins from your friend and flash it. It is hardly going to take more than 2 mins. Btw bootloader unlocked?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 15, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I would insist on wugfresh toolkit for the root since it is hassle free. Get laptop for a few mins from your friend and flash it. It is hardly going to take more than 2 mins. Btw bootloader unlocked?


Yeah boot loader is unlocked. And thanks for the follow up.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Yeah boot loader is unlocked. And thanks for the follow up.



Than what is the problem it is just 2 min work.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 15, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> What is AOSP?



Android Open Source Project or in other words, pure Android. Like the OS used in Nexus family of devices.

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> Any Sony users here?? How do you guys limit the Audio/Voice from whatsapp not showing in Walkman app?? Its so annoying for me.



Calling other Sony Users..!! Bump


----------



## Limitless (Apr 15, 2015)

just got one plus one 
Can anyone tell me apps from where I transfer contacts from one phone to another? and apps and pics too if possible?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 15, 2015)

Can we not have a basic option like to display only the contact numbers rather than all the crap i.e. email address etc.
It's so annoying when I try to SMS someone or call someone especially if that person has multiple email address.
I hope that with a popular OS such as Android they should have atleast given an option for the user to select only phone numbers.
And also if someone has a phone like Redmi, then one more crap called MiCloud.
I think that is the reason why most of the people suggest Windows OS over Android for technically challenged people.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2015)

Limitless said:


> just got one plus one
> Can anyone tell me apps from where I transfer contacts from one phone to another? and apps and pics too if possible?


Use *Super Backup* to transfer all your contacts, sms and call records.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

Use mybackup pro trial version.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 15, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Can we not have a basic option like to display only the contact numbers rather than all the crap i.e. email address etc.
> It's so annoying when I try to SMS someone or call someone especially if that person has multiple email address.
> I hope that with a popular OS such as Android they should have atleast given an option for the user to select only phone numbers.
> And also if someone has a phone like Redmi, then one more crap called MiCloud.
> I think that is the reason why most of the people suggest Windows OS over Android for technically challenged people.



If there are many contact entries for a Single person, then merge them. (Contacts -> Find Duplicates) then your problem is solved!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Can we not have a basic option like to display only the contact numbers rather than all the crap i.e. email address etc.
> It's so annoying when I try to SMS someone or call someone especially if that person has multiple email address.
> I hope that with a popular OS such as Android they should have atleast given an option for the user to select only phone numbers.
> And also if someone has a phone like Redmi, then one more crap called MiCloud.
> I think that is the reason why most of the people suggest Windows OS over Android for technically challenged people.



Have you tried using a 3rd party contacts app like Contacts+ ?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> My previous comment was for esumitkumar. Syncing will again import contacts which have only email too along with those with numbers.





sling-shot said:


> To avoid confusion, please list all options that are visible to you once you open Settings menu of Contacts. We could go step by step from there.





ariftwister said:


> If there are many contact entries for a Single person, then merge them. (Contacts -> Find Duplicates) then your problem is solved!


I tried that option.


SaiyanGoku said:


> Have you tried using a 3rd party contacts app like Contacts+ ?


Have not tried but I thought it's a basic feature which I expect hence thought may not need an additional app to do that for me.

I had the same problem with my first android phone LG Optimus Net.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 17, 2015)

guys..my yureka has entered into a bootloop and after searching the google for solutions, it seems that i have to flash the stock rom again.. It is mentioned that the data in internal storage will be cleared completely  & i have not taken a backup of my phone yet..any way to save the contacts/images/data of my phone before flashing ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> guys..my yureka has entered into a bootloop and after searching the google for solutions, it seems that i have to flash the stock rom again.. It is mentioned that the data in internal storage will be cleared completely  & i have not taken a backup of my phone yet..any way to save the contacts/images/data of my phone before flashing ??



I think if u can access the boot loader then there is chance for backup


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I think if u can access the boot loader then there is chance for backup



can u tell how to do it ?? i am a noob when it comes to these matters.. :'(

P.S : the phone is heating terribly now..


----------



## $hadow (Apr 17, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> can u tell how to do it ?? i am a noob when it comes to these matters.. :'(
> 
> P.S : the phone is heating terribly now..



Are you using any other custom rom on it? If not than flashing the stock rom won't wipe the data.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> guys..my yureka has entered into a bootloop and after searching the google for solutions, it seems that i have to flash the stock rom again.. It is mentioned that the data in internal storage will be cleared completely  & i have not taken a backup of my phone yet..any way to save the contacts/images/data of my phone before flashing ??


Flash TWRP. Use it and its file manager to backup things.

What Is TWRP Recovery & How To Install & Use It On Android [Guide]


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Flash TWRP. Use it and its file manager to backup things.
> 
> What Is TWRP Recovery & How To Install & Use It On Android [Guide]



thanks for the link saiyangoku...
On a quick reading, One of the steps mention that i have to enable USB Debugging/Install ROM Manager app on my phone..but due to bootloop, i am unable to even reach the settings( forget app installation  ). 


I am downloading the stock ROM atm... should the battery be charged to a particular level before flashing ?? or can i straightaway flash the image ??


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 17, 2015)

It would be prudent to have a fully charged battery before proceeding.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> guys..my yureka has entered into a bootloop and after searching the google for solutions, it seems that i have to flash the stock rom again.. It is mentioned that the data in internal storage will be cleared completely  & i have not taken a backup of my phone yet..any way to save the contacts/images/data of my phone before flashing ??



Flashing the stock rom won't wipe your internal but Flashing firmware does. Always take backup in future.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 17, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Flashing the stock rom won't wipe your internal but Flashing firmware does. Always take backup in future.



i meant i was flashing stock firmware..
I am following this guide ( How to Unbrick and Restore YU Yureka to Cyanogen OS 11 Stock Firmware )

I will follow these steps after 1 hour or so ( after battery is charged to 50% )... How long does the flashing take place ? 5 mins/ 10 mins or more ??

Do i have to unlock the bootloader separately or is it done in this process ??

Sorry for the noob questions..


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> i meant i was flashing stock firmware..
> I am following this guide ( How to Unbrick and Restore YU Yureka to Cyanogen OS 11 Stock Firmware )
> 
> I will follow these steps after 1 hour or so ( after battery is charged to 50% )... How long does the flashing take place ? 5 mins/ 10 mins or more ??
> ...



* Flashing duration depends on ROM/Firmware and anywhere between 5 - 20 mins. Also after flashing, first boot takes a little longer, so don't panic!!

* Once the bootloader is unlocked, it stays unlocked until you lock it explicitly. 

How it got stuck in boot loop?? What did you do??


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 17, 2015)

ok..solved the problem..back to normal.. All this mess because of mediaserver  .. the kryptonite to the android system... isn't there any permanent solution to this for non rooted users ??

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> How it got stuck in boot loop?? What did you do??



The phone was getting heated up..i checked the battery status & it was showing high mediaserver usage( 60%).. I read somewhere in the yu forums that a temp. workaround  is to  disable the mediascanner app, reboot & then enable the app again..
I disabled it , rebooted the phone & then it was stuck in bootloop.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> ok..solved the problem..back to normal.. All this mess because of mediaserver  .. the kryptonite to the android system... isn't there any permanent solution to this for non rooted users ??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



So did you lose the data ?? If you had already installed custom recovery, a simple flashing of System partition would have solved this problem, without losing any data.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 17, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> So did you lose the data ?? If you had already installed custom recovery, a simple flashing of System partition would have solved this problem, without losing any data.



WOW !! i just checked the file manager..looks like all the files are safe !!! :banana::banana::banana:
But, i can't seem to locate the pictures in the  gallery..i can see them using es explorer but not the gallery app..

Another weird thing i noticed is that when i connected the phone to the PC, inside the internal storage, i can see only Ringtones folder( though it says 4.9 gb free out of 12.8 gb )


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 18, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> WOW !! i just checked the file manager..looks like all the files are safe !!! :banana::banana::banana:
> But, i can't seem to locate the pictures in the  gallery..i can see them using es explorer but not the gallery app..
> 
> Another weird thing i noticed is that when i connected the phone to the PC, inside the internal storage, i can see only Ringtones folder( though it says 4.9 gb free out of 12.8 gb )



better do a take a copy of important data and then factory reset it. Otherwise you may run into Force Close of system apps and some weird behavior


----------



## $hadow (Apr 18, 2015)

Now take a proper backup and root the phone and perform a nandroid backup every now and then.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2015)

Guys what software is there which will allow me to see all my text messages (SMS) on my PC (full screen preferred) and allow to save them too? I have tried AirDroid, don't like it. I have taken a back via SMS Backup and Restore app, but the xml file isn't opening via any app on my PC! I have tried My Phone Explorer, doesn't work!

PS: I am talking about Android obviously, and Win 7.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 18, 2015)

What is your problem with My Phone Explorer? How does it not work? If you open a new thread under mobile applications for MPE we could try to sort it out.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 19, 2015)

Guys one query. 

When I use chrome and try to open a YouTube video or any other video, I get option to select from official youtube app to chrome itself. 
I shifted to opera today and when opening youtube, it directly opens in Opera itself without asking me in which app to open. 

How to change this? I want opera to present to me the list of apps which play video before opening? Any solution?


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 19, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Guys one query.
> 
> When I use chrome and try to open a YouTube video or any other video, I get option to select from official youtube app to chrome itself.
> I shifted to opera today and when opening youtube, it directly opens in Opera itself without asking me in which app to open.
> ...


Settings>apps>opera>Clear defaults.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 19, 2015)

.jRay. said:


> Settings>apps>opera>Clear defaults.


Nope doesn't work


----------



## $hadow (Apr 19, 2015)

Reset the default or completely remove the data from yt app.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Reset the default or completely remove the data from yt app.


This not only occurs to youtube videos but also other vids. Generally, when using Chrome I use to open videos with viral pro. But I can't get the option in Opera. And yes, I did reset all to default.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 20, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> This not only occurs to youtube videos but also other vids. Generally, when using Chrome I use to open videos with viral pro. But I can't get the option in Opera. And yes, I did reset all to default.



i think this is by default action for opera mini.. maybe u can't change it.. Thats why when you download a song/video, it uses the inbuilt download manager of opera mini instead of other download managers( chrome gives option to download using chrome's download manager OR using Other Browser's Download manager or ES explorer's download manager ( if u have ES ) ) :


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 20, 2015)

I was looking for a better chrome alternative and found that opera is best of them.. But it really let me down for not including the support for third party apps...


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> This not only occurs to youtube videos but also other vids. Generally, when using Chrome I use to open videos with viral pro. But I can't get the option in Opera. And yes, I did reset all to default.



You have to decide now if you want opera with this problem or chrome with whatever problem you have. Looks like they have made it a inbuilt feature on opera.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You have to decide now if you want opera with this problem or chrome with whatever problem you have. Looks like they have made it a inbuilt feature on opera.


Chrome does not fare good against opera. It's very much ram consuming and hangs like hell. Opera doesn't. But this so called "inbuilt feature" is driving me nuts...


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Chrome does not fare good against opera. It's very much ram consuming and hangs like hell. Opera doesn't. But this so called "inbuilt feature" is driving me nuts...



I have always used chrome only but there was also a browser named cm browser if I remember correctly, my friend was using it I found it nice, give it a shot.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I have always used chrome only but there was also a browser named cm browser if I remember correctly, my friend was using it I found it nice, give it a shot.


It isn't compatible with tablets. 

Another problem. I have subscribed for online tests in this website 

My Rank

But when I take grand tests, I can neither mark the options nor go on with further another question. Plus other chapter wise tests work perfectly... 

Do you think it is the problem of browser?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> It isn't compatible with tablets.
> 
> Another problem. I have subscribed for online tests in this website
> 
> ...



Giving shot to other browsers won't hurt.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Giving shot to other browsers won't hurt.


Tried using opera, chrome, dolphin, uc, maxthon. But no breakthrough..


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 21, 2015)

Firefox?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 21, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Firefox?


Yeah used it too lol


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Yeah used it too lol


Tried switching the user agent to desktop from the browser itself?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Tried switching the user agent to desktop from the browser itself?


Yep.done that too


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone using CM 12.1? I installed it yesterday and its really nice


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 21, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Yeah used it too lol


Funny thing is they recommend Chrome!

For Android mobiles I think basically there is either Firefox or Chrome and its derivatives.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Tried using opera, chrome, dolphin, uc, maxthon. But no breakthrough..



Try boat browser and Puffin browser


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2015)

A new & redesigned version of Opera Mini has been launched. The UI looks really light(although still not material design). Will continue using Opera Mini


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 22, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> A new & redesigned version of Opera Mini has been launched. The UI looks really light(although still not material design). Will continue using Opera Mini



How to get that kind of website in ur  pc browser?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 23, 2015)

Nexus 7 2013 official 5.1 OTA is available in India.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 24, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ^^ And why exactly do you need to do that for? Memory is handled differently in Android than Windows. It's not like keeping browser open while phone is locked is going to save memory or battery in any way.


 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] I want to just exit the browser it self.ie when unlocked it should get to the home screen.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> You dont really see the reason for this needs do you?


You got me!


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 25, 2015)

I just received a notification from sony to update my phone (t2 ultra dual) to lollipop-i was really surprised to see this as i thought t2 ultra was never going to receive further system updates. Should i go ahead and update my phone to lollipop? Are there any possible drawbacks of using lollipop as opposed to kitkat?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 25, 2015)

Whatsapp got a new look


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 25, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> I just received a notification from sony to update my phone (t2 ultra dual) to lollipop-i was really surprised to see this as i thought t2 ultra was never going to receive further system updates. Should i go ahead and update my phone to lollipop? Are there any possible drawbacks of using lollipop as opposed to kitkat?



I think Lollipop is better than kk but it suffers from memory leak issue. Don't know about Sony Lollipop however. Head over to Xda and see other user's reaction and then decide for yourself if you wanna update or not.

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> Whatsapp got a new look View attachment 15393



The inevitable is here. Material Designed Whatsapp !! 

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> Anyone using CM 12.1? I installed it yesterday and its really nice



Yup.. Using cm12.1 here. Yeah I agree, It is far better than kk, but how to disable Headsup notification for specific apps (but not main notifications ) ??


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 25, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> I think Lollipop is better than kk but it suffers from memory leak issue. Don't know about Sony Lollipop however. Head over to Xda and see other user's reaction and then decide for yourself if you wanna update or not.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Get from their website .cheers !


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 25, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> How to get that kind of website in ur  pc browser?



Anyone?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 26, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Yup.. Using cm12.1 here. Yeah I agree, It is far better than kk, but how to disable Headsup notification for specific apps (but not main notifications ) ??



Settings -> Notification Manager -> App Notifications. I'm gonna try the latest nightlies, the ones based on 5.1.1 today 

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> Anyone?



What exactly do you mean?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 26, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Anyone?



clear the cache.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> clear the cache.


while visiting a website in opera mini it loads very basic style of website and my question is weather i can get that kind of website in pc? [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 27, 2015)

Will be rooting my moto G today evening. 
Any recommended root  apps..?
Other than xposed installer..?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> while visiting a website in opera mini it loads very basic style of website and my question is weather i can get that kind of website in pc? [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]



There must be load to full website or something like that option.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> There must be load to full website or something like that option.


is there any option in firefox?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 27, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Will be rooting my moto G today evening.
> Any recommended root  apps..?
> Other than xposed installer..?



greenify, freedom, app ops, titanium backup, lucky patcher etc etc...


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

^ add betterbatterystats, adaway, titanium backup to that


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 27, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> is there any option in firefox?




firefox in mobile, option comes when you open any website, "request for desktops site" check that..


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 27, 2015)

It is there in the Options menu opened by 3 vertical dots icon.


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ add betterbatterystats, adaway, titanium backup to that





amit.tiger12 said:


> greenify, freedom, app ops, titanium backup, lucky patcher etc etc...



Thanks guys..will give these a try


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> while visiting a website in opera mini it loads very basic style of website and my question is weather i can get that kind of website in pc?  @harshilsharma63



There must be an option named "Opera turbo" or something like "User agent" or "Site version". Set them to desktop and you'll be fine.



jkultimate said:


> Will be rooting my moto G today evening.
> Any recommended root  apps..?
> Other than xposed installer..?



Xposed on Lollipop in alpha release, so take care. Titanium Backup is a must have for complete backup solution.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2015)

Suggest a good camera app for taking pics. I'm tired of finding one. Camera360 Ultimate crashes the camera and keeps it running/locked till I restart the phone.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 28, 2015)

is there any way to change the brightness of the lock screen of my xperia t2 ultra?after updating the os to lollipop,the lock-screen looks rather dark and the wallpaper i use in the background is not clearly visible,also the window blinds effect that appeared earlier on swiping up or down the lock screen is no longer there-is there any way to get these features back?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Suggest a good camera app for taking pics. I'm tired of finding one. Camera360 Ultimate crashes the camera and keeps it running/locked till I restart the phone.



> Camera FV-5 is an extremely feature rich app. Recommended if you miss your DSLR everytime you use phone's camera.

> DSLR Camera is an easy to use and neat app with some nice features.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 28, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Thanks guys..will give these a try



after rooting try different kernels, roms, and increase moto g performance


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Camera FV-5 is an extremely feature rich app. Recommended if you miss your DSLR everytime you use phone's camera.
> 
> > DSLR Camera is an easy to use and neat app with some nice features.



Thanks, I already have FV-5. 
Anything else with filters for quick snapping?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Thanks, I already have FV-5.
> Anything else with filters for quick snapping?



I don't use filters while shooting. Instead I apply them after taking pictures. So not much idea about such app.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

Guys when we take pics using the camera in our phone is there any provision to have the Time Date Stamp displayed in the picture automatically.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 28, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> is there any option in firefox?



It must be having check out the drop box menu.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> is there any way to change the brightness of the lock screen of my xperia t2 ultra?after updating the os to lollipop,the lock-screen looks rather dark and the wallpaper i use in the background is not clearly visible,also the window blinds effect that appeared earlier on swiping up or down the lock screen is no longer there-is there any way to get these features back?



No sire.. Its not possible AFAIK. Wait for any Xposed Modules, but then Xposed for LP is only at alpha.

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> Guys when we take pics using the camera in our phone is there any provision to have the Time Date Stamp displayed in the picture automatically.



It depends on the camera app. I dont remember seeing Google camera having this option.


----------



## amjath (Apr 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Thanks, I already have FV-5.
> Anything else with filters for quick snapping?


Try oppo camera, available at xda


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 28, 2015)

Guys, is there any mod for improving the camera of xperia sp.? I've searched the forum and found cybershot mod but it only improves the video audio bitrate.. 
So any idea?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> Try oppo camera, available at xda


Tried it just now. It is unable to detect my phone's camera's resolution correctly (8 MP). I've got only 2 options in image resolution, 13 MP and 10 MP.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> No sire.. Its not possible AFAIK. Wait for any Xposed Modules, but then Xposed for LP is only at alpha.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Do you know of any camera app which has this feature and is good?


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 28, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Xposed on Lollipop in alpha release, so take care. Titanium Backup is a must have for complete backup solution.



Oh is it..!! Never knew it. Yeah so waiting will be good thing to do right.!!?



amit.tiger12 said:


> after rooting try different kernels, roms, and increase moto g performance



Hmm ya will do


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 29, 2015)

When will HTC One M9 be available in Delhi?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 29, 2015)

Guys I need some good games suggestions for my Android phone.
Except for Subway Surfer and Temple Run I have hardly played any games on my android phone.
My interest is really good games on 
1. Cricket
2. Tennis
3. Car
4. Bike

I'm not interested in the *Candy Crush Saga* crap.


----------



## amjath (Apr 29, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I need some good games suggestions for my Android phone.
> Except for Subway Surfer and Temple Run I have hardly played any games on my android phone.
> My interest is really good games on
> 1. Cricket
> ...



Asphalt 8
Real racing 3
Flick Shoot
Mad skill motocross


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2015)

Tennis: Virtua Tennis
Car: Asphalt 7/8
Haven't played games from other 2 categories.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 29, 2015)

stick cricket 2
asphalt 8
sega v..tennis


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 29, 2015)

+1 for Virtua tennis.
Its the only game in my android phone ever since i purchased the phone.. I frequently delete games after i ger bored/finish them and re-install them after some time, but virtua tennis is the only one which i have never uninstalled..

For racing, Real Racing 3, Asphalt 8 & GT Racing 2 are gr8 games !! For Bike racing games, Check out SBK14..the best bike racing game in playstore at the moment.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Do you know of any camera app which has this feature and is good?



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.co.neilandtheresa.VignetteNewDemo&hl=en

I haven't tried it. This might be the one you are looking for.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys, In Titanium, I have set to take scheduled backup everyday in the category "Backup new user apps and new versions", Still its taking System app backups too (not everyday though). So am i doing something wrong?? or is this the way it is supposed to be??


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2015)

Guys, is there any app which can remove background noise when on call?


----------



## amjath (Apr 30, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.co.neilandtheresa.VignetteNewDemo&hl=en
> 
> I haven't tried it. This might be the one you are looking for.
> 
> ...


While scheduling, click edit and select only user apps. By default it will be user + system apps


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2015)

Found a good camera app for my needs
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.almalence.opencam&hl=en



ajayritik said:


> Guys when we take pics using the camera in our phone is there any provision to have the Time Date Stamp displayed in the picture automatically.


It has Time Date (even custom) stamp on picture option.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 30, 2015)

amjath said:


> While scheduling, click edit and select only user apps. By default it will be user + system apps



Nope.. there is not such option. "backup all user apps" is not what i want. It will backup all the apps even though its not updated. I have set to "backup new user apps and newer version" but it does take system app backup (only first time, since system apps are not updated it skips them).


----------



## amjath (May 1, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Nope.. there is not such option. "backup all user apps" is not what i want. It will backup all the apps even though its not updated. I have set to "backup new user apps and newer version" but it does take system app backup (only first time, since system apps are not updated it skips them).


*i.imgur.com/hohLDgy.jpg


----------



## ariftwister (May 1, 2015)

amjath said:


> *i.imgur.com/hohLDgy.jpg



Yes i have the same set of options, I have set it to 3rd and It still takes system apps backup.


----------



## $hadow (May 1, 2015)

What is the problem if it is taking all apps backup. When restoring you get to select which app you want to be restored.


----------



## ariftwister (May 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> What is the problem if it is taking all apps backup. When restoring you get to select which app you want to be restored.



I often tend to change ROMS, so lot of storage space is wasted by taking System apps backup which i dont need at all.


----------



## amjath (May 1, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> I often tend to change ROMS, so lot of storage space is wasted by taking System apps backup which i dont need at all.


Then don't schedule it.
Take a backup while flashing simple eh?


----------



## ariftwister (May 1, 2015)

amjath said:


> Then don't schedule it.
> Take a backup while flashing simple eh?



No, The apps are taken backup only if the version changes,(i.e. updated) So its the method I want. But I don't know why it takes system apps also (on first run) since i have clearly set the option to take only user apps backup.


----------



## $hadow (May 1, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> I often tend to change ROMS, so lot of storage space is wasted by taking System apps backup which i dont need at all.



It is always safer to use this method coz chances of failure is less in this.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2015)

Guys need help

My HTC One V is charged to say 70% but when I wake up in the morning the battery goes down to 5% 
whats the problem ?

can I investigate what is causing this huge battery drain ?


----------



## ashs1 (May 3, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys need help
> 
> My HTC One V is charged to say 70% but when I wake up in the morning the battery goes down to 5%
> whats the problem ?
> ...


What does the battery usage screen say?? Setting >battery


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> What does the battery usage screen say?? Setting >battery



Android OS - 67%
Cell Standby - 12%
Phone idle - 11%
Screen - 10%


----------



## amjath (May 3, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Android OS - 67%
> Cell Standby - 12%
> Phone idle - 11%
> Screen - 10%


Is your phone rooted? Install wakrlock detector and know what is causing a wake lock


----------



## ajayritik (May 3, 2015)

Guys how can I remove a configured google account from my Redmi1s?
I was using Redmi1s for sometime so I added my gmail id but now since I got a new phone I want my gmail account to be removed from the settings.


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys how can I remove a configured google account from my Redmi1s?
> I was using Redmi1s for sometime so I added my gmail id but now since I got a new phone I want my gmail account to be removed from the settings.


Go to settings, open accounts, you can find Google. Select and open where you can your google id, open it and from the menu select remove account.

If you want to remove contacts, messages, go to application/apps and clear data for contacts and messages.

Or you could reset the device or to to recovery and wipe data and cache.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 4, 2015)

amjath said:


> Is your phone rooted? Install wakrlock detector and know what is causing a wake lock



Yes it is rooted.
Ok..will try to install wakelock detector & post here


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes it is rooted.
> Ok..will try to install wakelock detector & post here


Any install this app, very very very useful

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809


----------



## ajayritik (May 4, 2015)

Guys I'm having this strange problem on my Yureka wherein whenever I call someone or I get call the screen gets locked.
I'm having hard time in case the guy whom I call doesn't hang up.
Even with my earlier phones it used to get locked when I have it near my ear but when I hold it in front of me it used to get unlocked.
What setting should I change?

Posted this already in the Yureka thread. Just wanted to check here as well.


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm having this strange problem on my Yureka wherein whenever I call someone or I get call the screen gets locked.
> I'm having hard time in case the guy whom I call doesn't hang up.
> Even with my earlier phones it used to get locked when I have it near my ear but when I hold it in front of me it used to get unlocked.
> What setting should I change?
> ...


Update the os. Cos12 is seeding for yureka.
Cos12=cyanogenos12


----------



## ajayritik (May 4, 2015)

amjath said:


> Update the os. Cos12 is seeding for yureka.
> Cos12=cyanogenos12



How do I do that?


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> How do I do that?


Check whether you are receiving ota when connected to WiFi. 

Or go to settings -> about phone -> system updates to check manually.


----------



## ajayritik (May 4, 2015)

amjath said:


> Check whether you are receiving ota when connected to WiFi.
> 
> Or go to settings -> about phone -> system updates to check manually.



It says no updates available.


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> It says no updates available.



then you have to wait for the ota to reach you, or download and flash the new update


----------



## ajayritik (May 4, 2015)

amjath said:


> then you have to wait for the ota to reach you, or download and flash the new update



Looks like there was problem with my 3G data now when I connect to my wifi it lets me update.


----------



## amjath (May 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Looks like there was problem with my 3G data now when I connect to my wifi it lets me update.


3g usually will not let you download or check.


----------



## maverick786us (May 5, 2015)

Why HTC One M9 isn't available in any of the indian market except for amazon.in, that too for a limited period.


----------



## amjath (May 5, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> Why HTC One M9 isn't available in any of the indian market except for amazon.in, that too for a limited period.


Marketing like fk and xiaomi. I guess HTC didn't want to pour big pile of its products here. They are going supplyaccording to the demand.


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> Why HTC One M9 isn't available in any of the indian market except for amazon.in, that too for a limited period.



Because they know it won't sell.


----------



## ariftwister (May 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm having this strange problem on my Yureka wherein whenever I call someone or I get call the screen gets locked.
> I'm having hard time in case the guy whom I call doesn't hang up.
> Even with my earlier phones it used to get locked when I have it near my ear but when I hold it in front of me it used to get unlocked.
> What setting should I change?
> ...



Its a well known proximity bug in Yu Yureka. Update the OS to get rid of the bug.


----------



## maverick786us (May 6, 2015)

This is rediculas, I am looking for HTC One M9 for my dad, are they planning to cancell it for indian market? HTC's design, build, preimum look and feel and overall quality is miles better than cheap plastic used by Samsung and LG smartphones. The only extra items, that Samsung previde over HTC is bloatwares.


----------



## ajayritik (May 6, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Its a well known proximity bug in Yu Yureka. Update the OS to get rid of the bug.



I had couple of guys here and in Yureka thread suggesting not to upgrade to Lollipop since it's unstable.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 6, 2015)

^ this is why nobody is buying yureka now... what stupidity... 
non-sense people


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 6, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> This is rediculas, I am looking for HTC One M9 for my dad, are they planning to cancell it for indian market? HTC's design, build, preimum look and feel and overall quality is miles better than cheap plastic used by Samsung and LG smartphones. The only extra items, that Samsung previde over HTC is bloatwares.



Have a look at Lg G4 once.


----------



## ajayritik (May 6, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ this is why nobody is buying yureka now... what stupidity...
> non-sense people


I beg your pardon.
May I know whom are you referring to in this statement?


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Have a look at Lg G4 once.


Yeah g4 looks good!


----------



## maverick786us (May 6, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Yeah g4 looks good!



Thanks for the suggestion dudette. LG G4 is an amazing super smartphone with best camera any android smartphone has ever produced. But dad isn't a technical enthusastic, so for him more than specs, its other things that matter the most.

2 things that dad disliked about G4 are...
1) Leather back, instead of premium metallic finish of HTC One M9,8, iPhone 6 and Galaxy S6 Edge. He said even LG G3's premium metallic look turned dad.
2) Placement of buttons on back is something dad said, that he will never get used to it.

He clearly said that if the camera is mid range like HTC M9,8 (offcourse a fine camera is good for him) and premium metallic finish, which gives stylish looks and offcourse the overall quality of the device, will fill all his purposes.

Any information, when is HTC One M9 coming to the indian markets?


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

Wait wait wait I'm going off topic here

Dudette is refereed for only for females


----------



## ajayritik (May 6, 2015)

Guys consider the following scenario
I have Mobile Internet Active on my mobile but not available on my other's mobile.
Is it possible for me to activate my Internet mobile and use the same on my mother's mobile.
I think we have some technology for this.
I apologize if this is a dumb question.
Can someone explain how this can be done?


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys consider the following scenario
> I have Mobile Internet Active on my mobile but not available on my other's mobile.
> Is it possible for me to activate my Internet mobile and use the same on my mother's mobile.
> I think we have some technology for this.
> ...


Its wifi hotspot. Go to settings -> under WiFi and settings select more -> tethering & portable hotspot -> turn on portable WiFi hotspot -> set up portable hotspot and change password.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> Wait wait wait I'm going off topic here
> 
> Dudette is refereed for only for females


Yes! [MENTION=51191]maverick786us[/MENTION] why?


----------



## ariftwister (May 6, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I had couple of guys here and in Yureka thread suggesting not to upgrade to Lollipop since it's unstable.



It's CM!! CM is always unstable. But head over to xda, and see their review.  Lollipop is visually pleasing and eye candy.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 6, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I beg your pardon.
> May I know whom are you referring to in this statement?



referring to..
those who are giving negative comments only because of software (on amazon saw few reviews about lollipop update)..
those reviewers are total gone case and because of negative publicity the product is not getting sold...
we don't pay for software/we pay little on software and more on hardware, so why not buy hardware and install your software..

not supporting any one.. just giving my view..

and new yureka (may 12) is same old device (i guess), with more price cut.. another reason..


----------



## ariftwister (May 6, 2015)

Guys i have a minor OTA update (190 MB) which fails no matter how many times i try. Is it due to the fact i am rooted? But previously when i was rooted, i did the same update and it did update and my root was preserved. Now how do i check why the update fails and where is the file locally stored?


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> It's CM!! CM is always unstable. But head over to xda, and see their review.  Lollipop is visually pleasing and eye candy.



It is using art and it is more smooth and faster than kitkat apart from visuals


----------



## ariftwister (May 6, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> new yureka (may 12) is same old device (i guess), with more price cut.. another reason..



Nope. It's Yu Yuphoria and it's direct competitor to Redmi 2S


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Guys i have a minor OTA update (190 MB) which fails no matter how many times i try. Is it due to the fact i am rooted? But previously when i was rooted, i did the same update and it did update and my root was preserved. Now how do i check why the update fails and where is the file locally stored?


It must be because of ota issue or your network. In case of cm and exodus, you can find the update in cmupdater or exodusupdater. 

Why don't you download the incremental delta update and flash it


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 6, 2015)

^ you should always flash updates, don't update it from device... updating can phone may lead to brick, boot error, boot loop, hardware damage (serious/light)



ariftwister said:


> Nope. It's Yu Yuphoria and it's direct competitor to Redmi 2S



ok, i don't know exact specs,..


----------



## Minion (May 6, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I had couple of guys here and in Yureka thread suggesting not to upgrade to Lollipop since it's unstable.



I am using a CM 12.1 based custom rom its awesome.


----------



## ajayritik (May 6, 2015)

Minion said:


> I am using a CM 12.1 based custom rom its awesome.



That means it's Lollipop?
Which mobile phone?


----------



## maverick786us (May 6, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Yes! [MENTION=51191]maverick786us[/MENTION] why?



I was referring to SaiyanGoku, who first suggested G4, not technoGuy


----------



## ariftwister (May 7, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> That means it's Lollipop?
> Which mobile phone?


CM 12 is 5.0 
CM12.1 is 5.1

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ you should always flash updates, don't update it from device... updating can phone may lead to brick, boot error, boot loop, hardware damage (serious/light)





amjath said:


> It must be because of ota issue or your network. In case of cm and exodus, you can find the update in cmupdater or exodusupdater.
> 
> Why don't you download the incremental delta update and flash it



It isn't custom rom. I am using stock rom. Which doesn't have recovery.  So for a 190 MB ota update,  do i need to download an entire firmware ?


----------



## amjath (May 7, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> CM 12 is 5.0
> CM12.1 is 5.1
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


If it is a stock ROM from the manufacturer then yes


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 7, 2015)

Will i be able to upgrade os if im rooted?


----------



## ajayritik (May 7, 2015)

Guys which is the best app to monitor the 3G Data usage in my Yureka.
I know we get inbuilt app as well.
I need something that can suggest my daily usage based on my plan.
I think I earlier had 3G Watch dog on my Note2.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 7, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys which is the best app to monitor the 3G Data usage in my Yureka.
> I know we get inbuilt app as well.
> I need something that can suggest my daily usage based on my plan.
> I think I earlier had 3G Watch dog on my Note2.


Internet speed meter.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 7, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Will i be able to upgrade os if im rooted?



what???  you mean to say, official ota updates ???

there are toolkits which keep root as it is.. don't know much more about that...
but personally not recommended.. if you are a person who try roms every often, every 5 min.. then try those things.. but I think they are available for custom roms only.. don't know...

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> It isn't custom rom. I am using stock rom. Which doesn't have recovery.  So for a 190 MB ota update,  do i need to download an entire firmware ?



there are method for every device android/windows/symbian etc etc to install firmware/stock roms/custom roms from pc.. which wipe your data and give you brand new device (software wise).. which is recommended...


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 7, 2015)

Guys i have a game installed but the obb is on my PC and i dont have enough space but have space in SD .Now how can i past obb in SD and play the game?BTW i rooted my phone.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 7, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Guys i have a game installed but the obb is on my PC and i dont have enough space but have space in SD .Now how can i past obb in SD and play the game?BTW i rooted my phone.



yes you can do that... no need to root for this thing...


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 7, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> yes you can do that... no need to root for this thing...



How?can you tell


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 7, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> How?can you tell



just copy and paste.. if not worked then first try to move app to sd card from setting>application>xyz app>move to sd card

rooted right??
then install xposed... and try this...
*forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/mod-obb-sd-v0-1-t2884004


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 7, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> just copy and paste.. if not worked then first try to move app to sd card from setting>application>xyz app>move to sd card
> 
> rooted right??
> then install xposed... and try this...
> [MOD] Obb on SD v0.3.2 | Xposed General | XDA Forums



Xposed? Whats that? Can u give the link?


----------



## ajayritik (May 7, 2015)

Can someone please help me get rid of this proximity or whatever crap I'm facing while using Yureka.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 7, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone please help me get rid of this proximity or whatever crap I'm facing while using Yureka.



Don't cover the left top part of the phone. The sensor is there to prevent unwanted interruptions during calling.


----------



## ajayritik (May 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't cover the left top part of the phone. The sensor is there to prevent unwanted interruptions during calling.


Having tough time if the caller doesn't end the call.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't cover the left top part of the phone. The sensor is there to prevent unwanted interruptions during calling.


What if the caller is wife?
In that case caller will be unwanted interruption and other things maybe more important.


----------



## amjath (May 8, 2015)

^ did you install the latest update?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 8, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Xposed? Whats that? Can u give the link?



Xposed framework - The *Xposed Framework* is a way to make  system-level changes to your Android operating system without installing  a custom ROM. All you need is root access. Here's a look at what you  can actually do with the *Xposed Framework*. You'll find all of these modules listed in the *Xposed Framework* itself. (Google)

Every root user use this app and it's recommended...

Xposed framework - link for info on XDA, download links, installation help, using modules...
Xposed - General info, versions & changelog - XDA Forums 

Xposed framework modules link
Xposed Framework Modules - XDA Forums 
After installing xposed, app is there on screen when booted, open that xposed app, and search for different modules which suits you...

just install it, and try that obb on sd module...


----------



## ajayritik (May 8, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ did you install the latest update?



No. As someone here suggested not to install Lollipop update.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 8, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Xposed framework - The *Xposed Framework* is a way to make  system-level changes to your Android operating system without installing  a custom ROM. All you need is root access. Here's a look at what you  can actually do with the *Xposed Framework*. You'll find all of these modules listed in the *Xposed Framework* itself. (Google)
> 
> Every root user use this app and it's recommended...
> 
> ...


have you installed ?


----------



## amjath (May 8, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> No. As someone here suggested not to install Lollipop update.


I guess there was 2 ota updates. Did you check both had issues?


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 8, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Xposed framework - The *Xposed Framework* is a way to make  system-level changes to your Android operating system without installing  a custom ROM. All you need is root access. Here's a look at what you  can actually do with the *Xposed Framework*. You'll find all of these modules listed in the *Xposed Framework* itself. (Google)
> 
> Every root user use this app and it's recommended...
> 
> ...


Thx for the help bro.It worked


----------



## maverick786us (May 8, 2015)

I am running out of patience. A device that was released in March, still isn't released in indian market. 

1) Can someone provide me information, when it will come in indian market?
2) What will be consequence, if I buy it from ebay.in, where the dealers are providing imported model, but they are providing 1 year warranty, from seller not company?

eBay


----------



## amjath (May 8, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> I am running out of patience. A device that was released in March, still isn't released in indian market.
> 
> 1) Can someone provide me information, when it will come in indian market?
> 2) What will be consequence, if I buy it from ebay.in, where the dealers are providing imported model, but they are providing 1 year warranty, from seller not company?
> ...



Why dont you ask HTC on twitter, they have poor share on India so their priority is not India


----------



## $hadow (May 8, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> I am running out of patience. A device that was released in March, still isn't released in indian market.
> 
> 1) Can someone provide me information, when it will come in indian market?
> 2) What will be consequence, if I buy it from ebay.in, where the dealers are providing imported model, but they are providing 1 year warranty, from seller not company?
> ...



Warranty will be a issue and they always release phones late in India so you have to hang on a bit more than usual.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 8, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> have you installed ?



installed and using it... for nexus 5.. don't have sd card.. 

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> Thx for the help bro.It worked



try other modules also.. very useful...


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 8, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> installed and using it... for nexus 5.. don't have sd card..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Sure bro . Thanks for the help.


----------



## maverick786us (May 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Warranty will be a issue and they always release phones late in India so you have to hang on a bit more than usual.



I read an article where it was written that HTC is planning to skip M9 and will rather launch M9+. If that is the case, it will be a lengthy wait


----------



## ajayritik (May 9, 2015)

Need suggestions on a good music player for my Yureka mobile.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 9, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Need suggestions on a good music player for my Yureka mobile.


Poweramp, Playerpro, Shuttle.


----------



## ashs1 (May 9, 2015)

+1 for shuttle.. I like its clean and simple UI


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 9, 2015)

musixmatch


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 9, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Need suggestions on a good music player for my Yureka mobile.



try google play music... for simple music player...


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 9, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> try google play music... for simple music player...



There's a lot of modules! Name some good ones that u used.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 9, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> There's a lot of modules! Name some good ones that u used.



greenify use one module, when you install greenify app from play store..

Enable Ambient Display,
Advanced Power Menu/Lollipop Power Menu,
app ops,
Amplify, 
True Silent Mode,
Gravity Box,
BootManager,
lollipop support for different modules is in progress.. so there are not many I tried.. even on kitkat i used only app ops and greenify...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 9, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> I read an article where it was written that HTC is planning to skip M9 and will rather launch M9+. If that is the case, it will be a lengthy wait



I saw M9+ Ad on today news paper best price: 52990 only


----------



## $hadow (May 9, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> I read an article where it was written that HTC is planning to skip M9 and will rather launch M9+. If that is the case, it will be a lengthy wait



m9+ launch might not do a lot of good t them. That finger print scanner is ugly ugh. I don't know what has happened to HTC ?

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> I saw M9+ Ad on today news paper best price: 52990 only



Which newspaper?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Which newspaper?



HTC new device ads on Times of India newspaper...

times of india (mumbai edition)

check this link for epaper... check page no. 3 & 4...
*epaperbeta.timesofindia.com/index.aspx?eid=31804&dt=20150509


----------



## ajayritik (May 9, 2015)

Guys any good app which we can use to track our Mobile Data.


----------



## amjath (May 9, 2015)

^ 3g watch dogs. Or lollipop stock data usage monitor is also good


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 9, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good app which we can use to track our Mobile Data.



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.onavo.android.onavoid
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobidia.android.mdm
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.triladroid.internetspeedmeter


----------



## maverick786us (May 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> m9+ launch might not do a lot of good t them. That finger print scanner is ugly ugh. I don't know what has happened to HTC ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





$hadow said:


> m9+ launch might not do a lot of good t them. That finger print scanner is ugly ugh. I don't know what has happened to HTC ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 9, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> I purchased M9+ for dad for 52900. It looks good, too early to provide feedback. I just have few doubts.
> 
> 1) How good is a device that is developed for Indian market, even if I had to pay a premium of above 50K?
> 2) How good will media trek processor cope up with SD810? I know that SD810 has heat issue that qualquam hasn't fixed yet.
> 3) Does M9+ have the same premium luxary quality as the revolutionary successor of M8, thay is M9



For dad??? great...
1. which device?? and who is developing? talking about m9+?
for that thing you need to test it like every other device tested.. there is no difference xiaomi device developed in china or india.. unless those device tested...
2. it's *mediatek* processor... which processor you want to compare just google that with sd810..
It's all rumor and market strategy, samsung want to destroy SD..
3. m9 is not launched in India.. for india it's m9+, and for all other countries it's m9..
premium luxury quality?? I dont know..


----------



## maverick786us (May 9, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> For dad??? great...
> 1. which device?? and who is developing? talking about m9+?
> for that thing you need to test it like every other device tested.. there is no difference xiaomi device developed in china or india.. unless those device tested...
> 2. it's *mediatek* processor... which processor you want to compare just google that with sd810..
> ...



Are you sarcastic? I have a simple question. M9+ which is like an Indian replacement to classic M9, did they downsize the quality or is it still the same? Classic m9 will NOT be launched in India, as stated by HTC


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 9, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> Are you sarcastic? I have a simple question. M9+ which is like an Indian replacement to classic M9, did they downsize the quality or is it still the same? Classic m9 will NOT be launched in India, as stated by HTC



while posting did not compared the both m9 and m9+.. 
now understand what you are talking...

which quality you are talking about.. elaborate please...
if you mean features then probably yes.. there are less features in m9+ because mediatek SoC don't support it..
and other than that every feature is same.. compare SoC to know more...

Qualcomm Snapdragon 810 MSM8994 vs MediaTek MT6795 - CPUs Specs Comparison

by comparisons, here and there specs...
HTC One M9 vs HTC One M9+ - Mobile Phones Specs Comparison
HTC One M9 vs. HTC One M9+ - GSMArena.com
Comparison between: HTC One M9+ (One M9 Plus), HTC One M9 (M9 Hima)


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 9, 2015)

Any screen mirror apps?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 9, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Any screen mirror apps?


Should be in the default settings itself. Which phone/rom?


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Should be in the default settings itself. Which phone/rom?



Samsung g2,stock ROM.I couldn't find in settings. But heard that we can do that by Samsung link or something


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 9, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Samsung g2,stock ROM.I couldn't find in settings. But heard that we can do that by Samsung link or something



*play.google.com/store/search?q=scr...pcnJvcmluZ3oCGACKAQIIAQ==:S:ANO1ljJaLLc&hl=en


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 10, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> *play.google.com/store/search?q=scr...pcnJvcmluZ3oCGACKAQIIAQ==:S:ANO1ljJaLLc&hl=en


no nothing


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 10, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> no nothing



screen mirroring from android to  ??


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 10, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> screen mirroring from android to  ??


Sony Bravia TV.


----------



## maverick786us (May 10, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> while posting did not compared the both m9 and m9+..
> now understand what you are talking...
> 
> which quality you are talking about.. elaborate please...
> ...



Too much difference in all the 3 reviews. I am bit disappointed with this boom sound speakers. In the settings there are 2 options for Boom Sound one is music and the other is theaters. The sound of these stereo is too low, whether I set an MP3 as a ringtone or play MP3 in a music player to youtube. In terms of loudness, its not even closer to my Lumia 930 and mom's Galaxy S6s mono speaker. 

Anyone who has owned HTC One M8 or M9(International), can you tell me, how I can enhance the sound?


----------



## $hadow (May 10, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> $hadow said:
> 
> 
> > m9+ launch might not do a lot of good t them. That finger print scanner is ugly ugh. I don't know what has happened to HTC ?
> ...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 10, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> Too much difference in all the 3 reviews. I am bit disappointed with this boom sound speakers. In the settings there are 2 options for Boom Sound one is music and the other is theaters. The sound of these stereo is too low, whether I set an MP3 as a ringtone or play MP3 in a music player to youtube. In terms of loudness, its not even closer to my Lumia 930 and mom's Galaxy S6s mono speaker.
> 
> Anyone who has owned HTC One M8 or M9(International), can you tell me, how I can enhance the sound?



for that you need to install custom roms kernel... search xda forum..
you can compare m9 and m9+ there.. but it will take time... you purchased so early, you should have waited... wait till m9+ on xda forum is created...

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> Sony Bravia TV.



model no.? android device?

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dayglows.vivid.lite.sony&hl=en 

chromecast..?

what you want to do exactly???


----------



## maverick786us (May 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> maverick786us said:
> 
> 
> > Wow man. From where did you purchase it?
> ...


----------



## The Incinerator (May 10, 2015)

When will the HTC 820 series get the android L update, any news?


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 11, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> for that you need to install custom roms kernel... search xda forum..
> you can compare m9 and m9+ there.. but it will take time... you purchased so early, you should have waited... wait till m9+ on xda forum is created...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


i want to do a screen mirror to sony bravia KDL-40W600B from my sammy G2


----------



## Zangetsu (May 11, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Which newspaper?


Hindustaan Times


----------



## $hadow (May 11, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> $hadow said:
> 
> 
> > Oberio enterprise, that is walking distance from my house.
> ...


----------



## ajayritik (May 11, 2015)

When will the proximity Sensor problem be solved in Yureka phones?


----------



## ariftwister (May 11, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> When will the proximity Sensor problem be solved in Yureka phones?



You need to follow either Yu Yureka forum or xda forum for that.

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> i want to do a screen mirror to sony bravia KDL-40W600B from my sammy G2



Take a look at this AllConnect - Play & Stream


----------



## amjath (May 11, 2015)

^ chromecast will solve his problem


----------



## ariftwister (May 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ chromecast will solve his problem



He didn't state as having chromecast. or did i miss ??


----------



## amjath (May 11, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> He didn't state as having chromecast. or did i miss ??


No he don't have.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 11, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> You need to follow either Yu Yureka forum or xda forum for that.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



No not this i want to mirror my entire screen. ie play some games etc. ..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 11, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> i want to do a screen mirror to sony bravia KDL-40W600B from my sammy G2



he wants TV-out for his mobile... wireless or wired Tv-out...*www.digit.in/forum/images/smilies/icon_mrgreen.gif

wired solution for samsung galaxy s2 =

How Do I Connect My Samsung Galaxy S® II to My TV Using the HDTV Smart Adapter? : Sprint Cell Phones | Samsung

How do I connect my Samsung Galaxy Tab® 2 (10.1) to my TV? : Verizon Tabs | Samsung

How to Connect Your Android Phone to Your TV


----------



## ajayritik (May 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ chromecast will solve his problem





ariftwister said:


> He didn't state as having chromecast. or did i miss ??





amjath said:


> No he don't have.



Was this response intended for me?


----------



## amjath (May 11, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Was this response intended for me?


No...


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 11, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> he wants TV-out for his mobile... wireless or wired Tv-out...*www.digit.in/forum/images/smilies/icon_mrgreen.gif
> 
> wired solution for samsung galaxy s2 =
> 
> ...



Uhh its not s2 its grand 2


----------



## amjath (May 11, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Uhh its not s2 its grand 2


You can get a mhl connector, as long as you be in stock ROM.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 12, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Uhh its not s2 its grand 2



i thought it would be samsung galaxy 2...


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 12, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> i thought it would be samsung galaxy 2...


Anyway? wireless ?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2015)

Does Super backup or Helium auto backup the apps + data ?

what I need is If I change ROMs then the app can restores my apps along with data automatically.


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Does Super backup or Helium auto backup the apps + data ?
> 
> what I need is If I change ROMs then the app can restores my apps along with data automatically.



Yes both takes backup with data. But I face issues with helium like sometimes data will not get restored, so using titanium backup [pro]. Super backup also does very well in backup and restore no complaints [still using for contact and call logs backup]



TechnoBOY said:


> Anyway? wireless ?



you need to get chromecast if you want to stream your full screen. If you want to stream to media then bubblepnp or localcast will do it


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yes both takes backup with data. But I face issues with helium like sometimes data will not get restored, so using titanium backup [pro]. Super backup also does very well in backup and restore no complaints [still using for contact and call logs backup]
> 
> 
> 
> you need to get chromecast if you want to stream your full screen. If you want to stream to media then bubblepnp or localcast will do it


BUT i read on gsm that we can do by all share or now known as Samsung link


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> BUT i read on gsm that we can do by all share or now known as Samsung link



Samsung Link - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I can read only media sharing between devices but not full screencast.

You want to cast your screen or share media


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2015)

I installed tapatalk and can view xda forum & other sites
but when I try to connect thinkdigit forum..I get error saying Failed to connect please contact forum admin..?
whats the issue ?


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I installed tapatalk and can view xda forum & other sites
> but when I try to connect thinkdigit forum..I get error saying Failed to connect please contact forum admin..?
> whats the issue ?


I don't have


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I installed tapatalk and can view xda forum & other sites
> but when I try to connect thinkdigit forum..I get error saying Failed to connect please contact forum admin..?
> whats the issue ?



same... for me...


----------



## ashs1 (May 12, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> same... for me...


I get that error sometimes.. Not all times though. 

Btw, replying to this thread from tapatalk


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> Samsung Link - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I can read only media sharing between devices but not full screencast.
> 
> You want to cast your screen or share media


i want to cast my screen

- - - Updated - - -

And i read it here *www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_grand_2-review-1057p9.php


----------



## sling-shot (May 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I installed tapatalk and can view xda forum & other sites
> but when I try to connect thinkdigit forum..I get error saying Failed to connect please contact forum admin..?
> whats the issue ?


What is your internet access - 2G/3G/DSl?
It happens a lot on slow connections.


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> i want to cast my screen
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And i read it here Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 review: Double vision - page 9 - GSMArena.com



Is your TV miracast supported/enabled? If so you can. If not you need a miracast supported device


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> What is your internet access - 2G/3G/DSl?
> It happens a lot on slow connections.



WiFi at home.


----------



## sling-shot (May 12, 2015)

Uh. Then my theory just flew out the window!


----------



## jackal_79 (May 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I installed tapatalk and can view xda forum & other sites
> but when I try to connect thinkdigit forum..I get error saying Failed to connect please contact forum admin..?
> whats the issue ?



I had this problem earlier. You have to search in tapatalk for digit forum and follow it instead of thinkdigit which is the old name.


----------



## maverick786us (May 13, 2015)

Usually playing MP3 in the speaker of dad's HTC Onw M9+ looks fine. But when I set an MP3 as a ringtone, it's very low. Can someone suggest me a solution to this?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> I had this problem earlier. You have to search in tapatalk for *digit forum* and follow it instead of *thinkdigit *which is the old name.



I searched with digit forum but it says no results found
and thinkdigit search returns result.


----------



## ajayritik (May 13, 2015)

I think I also had same problem earlier when I give Digit forum I got results and I was able to connect but with thinkdigit it was not connecting.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 13, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I searched with digit forum but it says no results found
> and thinkdigit search returns result.



Just try finding digit and then select to follow it. That's what i did last week to add digit on tapatalk on my mobile. It works fine for me now.


----------



## sksundram (May 14, 2015)

My Xolo q800 (android version - 4.2.1) has an option of 'Wireless display'. Can somebody explain to me how to use it?


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2015)

Is it just me, or has the download speed of ALL THE ROMS reduced?(hosted in different sites)


----------



## pratyush997 (May 14, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Is it just me, or has the download speed of* ALL THE ROMS* reduced?(hosted in different sites)


Must be something on your end.


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2015)

pratyush997 said:


> Must be something on your end.



I haven't even finished my FUP.Weird, it's happening with both chrome and firefox but not torrentz


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/reviews/191404-asus-zenfone-2-review.html

guys check this out.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 14, 2015)

Guys, if we use kernel auditor to tweak our kernel,  can we ota update or do I need to again flash stock rom for that?


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 14, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Guys, if we use kernel auditor to tweak our kernel,  can we ota update or do I need to again flash stock rom for that?



I dont think so ,you cant get ota


----------



## doom2010 (May 15, 2015)

guys i bricked(soft i think) my mi3 can anyone help me to recover it. Need suggestion asap.
I don't have any backup.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 15, 2015)

doom2010 said:


> guys i bricked(soft i think) my mi3 can anyone help me to recover it. Need suggestion asap.
> I don't have any backup.



Try *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3027869


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

Tenida said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/reviews/191404-asus-zenfone-2-review.html
> 
> guys check this out.



Saw the Zenfone review - the actual video. The phone looks really promising


----------



## anirbandd (May 15, 2015)

Lenny said:


> Saw the Zenfone review - the actual video. The phone looks really promising



in not living upto the expectations previously set??

yes.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Just try finding digit and then select to follow it. That's what i did last week to add digit on tapatalk on my mobile. It works fine for me now.


Thanks.. It worked  
Posted from tapatalk


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2015)

Lenny said:


> Saw the Zenfone review - the actual video. The phone looks really promising



Go ahead and buy it


----------



## ajayritik (May 16, 2015)

Lenny said:


> Saw the Zenfone review - the actual video. The phone looks really promising





Tenida said:


> Go ahead and buy it



Actually your suggestion should have been go ahead and post it.
This bloke was on posting spree here in TDF.


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2015)

Got mail from Sachin bansal about the refund  Lets see


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2015)

Tenida said:


> Got mail from Sachin bansal about the refund  Lets see



WOW!!


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2015)

Tenida said:


> Got mail from Sachin bansal about the refund  Lets see


*His PR team


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 16, 2015)

Guys, can we receive OTA by tweaking system files like build.prop and installing mods like viper4droid.?


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2015)

pratyush997 said:


> *His PR team



Yes


----------



## ajayritik (May 17, 2015)

@ Tenida I don't understand your frustration regarding your purchase of Asus phone and it giving trouble.
However I don't think it's good to post about this issue in so many threads.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2015)

Guys are you using the following apps and feel they are necessary ?
DU battery saver & Clean Master


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys are you using the following apps and feel they are necessary ?
> DU battery saver & Clean Master


I'm using du battery saver but it needs xposed. It is necessary if you lose so much battery in deep sleep.
Clean master I don't think you need


----------



## ajayritik (May 18, 2015)

Guys in my 2 weeks of usage of Yureka I hardly had any issue with regards to battery backup.
However over the weekend I installed some apps after which the battery started draining faster.
I went ahead and uninstalled these apps however still I seem to have issue with battery backup.
I don't want to root the phone etc is there any other work around?


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys in my 2 weeks of usage of Yureka I hardly had any issue with regards to battery backup.
> However over the weekend I installed some apps after which the battery started draining faster.
> I went ahead and uninstalled these apps however still I seem to have issue with battery backup.
> I don't want to root the phone etc is there any other work around?


Download wakelock detector and see which is causing this problem


----------



## sling-shot (May 19, 2015)

Wakelock detector without root may be useless. At least it is so in my wife's Micromax Canvas Nitro.


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Wakelock detector without root may be useless. At least it is so in my wife's Micromax Canvas Nitro.


He is yureka so privacy guard is integrated with supersu. So root is already enabled in cm based roms


----------



## ajayritik (May 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> He is yureka so privacy guard is integrated with supersu. So root is already enabled in cm based roms



amjath when I open this app it shows %ge used by various applications.
Is there something specific I need to look for or just look for the application which is using the maximum battery.


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> amjath when I open this app it shows %ge used by various applications.
> Is there something specific I need to look for or just look for the application which is using the maximum battery.


Latter one


----------



## .jRay. (May 19, 2015)

~snip~


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2015)

which SMS app u r using ?

I am using Textra and its much better than the default SMS app


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

Much better in what means


----------



## .jRay. (May 19, 2015)

I dont text much, so i stick to default.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> Much better in what means



UI, flexibility, multi-delete, swipe to delete etc etc


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2015)

Does this online game hacks really works? 
They claim it to be working 100% with unlimited gold/cash...etc etc 
I found one website where u have to enter the userid of the games and then input how much resources  u want (9999999 gold,  9999999 cash)... They even display a console window of log connections and at the final stage... Pops up with survey... Also show lots of user comments as working. 
But do u think they really work... Or just scam/fake


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

^ I don't know whether it is allowed, but it does works. Beware of privacy, not virus. Because some hack require apk install


----------



## ZTR (May 20, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Does this online game hacks really works?
> They claim it to be working 100% with unlimited gold/cash...etc etc
> I found one website where u have to enter the userid of the games and then input how much resources  u want (9999999 gold,  9999999 cash)... They even display a console window of log connections and at the final stage... Pops up with survey... Also show lots of user comments as working.
> But do u think they really work... Or just scam/fake


Which game?
If CoC then no as everything is server side


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 20, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Does this online game hacks really works?
> They claim it to be working 100% with unlimited gold/cash...etc etc
> I found one website where u have to enter the userid of the games and then input how much resources  u want (9999999 gold,  9999999 cash)... They even display a console window of log connections and at the final stage... Pops up with survey... Also show lots of user comments as working.
> But do u think they really work... Or just scam/fake



Daamm FAKE!Nothing works for online.But we have things like AIMBOT etc for fps


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 20, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Does this online game hacks really works?
> They claim it to be working 100% with unlimited gold/cash...etc etc
> I found one website where u have to enter the userid of the games and then input how much resources  u want (9999999 gold,  9999999 cash)... They even display a console window of log connections and at the final stage... Pops up with survey... Also show lots of user comments as working.
> But do u think they really work... Or just scam/fake



If the game is offline its simple. ..


----------



## ariftwister (May 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> He is yureka so privacy guard is integrated with supersu. So root is already enabled in cm based roms


Nope, even yureka have to be rooted using standard procedures (like bl unlock, install recovery, flash supersu) Privacy guard is introduced only in cm12. So unless he have cm12, he don't have root rights at least not the easy way.


----------



## ariftwister (May 20, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> which SMS app u r using ?
> 
> I am using Textra and its much better than the default SMS app


Does it stop the main messaging app from receiving sms?  Coz when I used 3rd party sms app,  the messaging app still shows Received messages.


----------



## amjath (May 20, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Nope, even yureka have to be rooted using standard procedures (like bl unlock, install recovery, flash supersu) Privacy guard is introduced only in cm12. So unless he have cm12, he don't have root rights at least not the easy way.


Forgot to quote cm12 or cos12. Hope he has it.


ariftwister said:


> Does it stop the main messaging app from receiving sms?  Coz when I used 3rd party sms app,  the messaging app still shows Received messages.


Change the default messaging app in settings


----------



## ZTR (May 20, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Nope, even yureka have to be rooted using standard procedures (like bl unlock, install recovery, flash supersu) Privacy guard is introduced only in cm12. So unless he have cm12, he don't have root rights at least not the easy way.


FYI CM11 also has Privacy Guard


----------



## amjath (May 20, 2015)

ZTR said:


> FYI CM11 also has Privacy Guard


But privacy guard with integrated supersu is available only in cm12


----------



## ZTR (May 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> But privacy guard with integrated supersu is available only in cm12


That's cause in CM11 SuperSu was a different component separate from privacy guard


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Which game?
> If CoC then no as everything is server side



CSR Racing 



TechnoBOY said:


> If the game is offline its simple. ..


Ya..I know its simple for offline but now a days most of the popular games are syncing user data online..such as the one posted above


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 20, 2015)

Any app related to Gamekiller ?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Any app related to Gamekiller ?


I used to love SB game hacker but it's not working  in Lollipop  anymore


----------



## ariftwister (May 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> Change the default messaging app in settings



Bro,  do you think i didn't do that?  Without enabling 3rd party sms app from settings that app can't send any sms. But my concern isn't that.  I have set that sms app as default sms app and locked my messages in that app but still messaging app Recieves incoming sms.


----------



## amjath (May 20, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Bro,  do you think i didn't do that?  Without enabling 3rd party sms app from settings that app can't send any sms. But my concern isn't that.  I have set that sms app as default sms app and locked my messages in that app but still messaging app Recieves incoming sms.


Apologies, can you go ahead and disable the messaging app in settings->apps


----------



## ariftwister (May 21, 2015)

amjath said:


> Apologies, can you go ahead and disable the messaging app in settings->apps


No need to apology Bro  . Yeah..  Disabling the default messaging app takes it from the app drawer. There should be a ideal way for this,  right?


----------



## amjath (May 21, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> No need to apology Bro  . Yeah..  Disabling the default messaging app takes it from the app drawer. There should be a ideal way for this,  right?



hope so


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 21, 2015)

Guys, 

I unlocked my bootloader of xperia sp and lost camera drm keys... Is there any way now to improve the camera quality? 

Iam using Omni rom...


----------



## ariftwister (May 22, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Guys,
> 
> I unlocked my bootloader of xperia sp and lost camera drm keys... Is there any way now to improve the camera quality?
> 
> Iam using Omni rom...


Nope there's no way to get the lost drm keys. How ever,  if you had taken TA partition backup before unlocking, you could restore it and try it.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2015)

^^ Already got Android L on Moto G about a couple of months back or so.


----------



## madanforever4u (May 26, 2015)

moto e is best


----------



## ajayritik (May 27, 2015)

Guys on my Yureka phone I have trouble selecting messages to delete if the SMS has links to select.
For normal SMS when I hard press I get option to delete but if I select SMS which has links or numbers upon hard pressing I get option which givest the number or URL.
Any ideas?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys on my Yureka phone I have trouble selecting messages to delete if the SMS has links to select.
> For normal SMS when I hard press I get option to delete but if I select SMS which has links or numbers upon hard pressing I get option which givest the number or URL.
> Any ideas?


Try to long press on empty space in the message.


----------



## ajayritik (May 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try to long press on empty space in the message.



It doesn't work. I see even if the SMS doesn't have Links number but if it's longer than normal SMS same issue persists.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys any idea where could I find the settings on my Yureka phone which helps me in dispaying contacts stored in SIM or Contacts available on phone or gmail contacts.


----------



## sling-shot (May 28, 2015)

Try this:
Long press any message that does not have link, then in the multiselect mode select the one you want to select, then deselect the other one. 

You need to dig in the settings of your Contacts application.


----------



## ajayritik (May 29, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> You need to dig in the settings of your Contacts application.


I remember in my Note2 earlier I had an option to select if I want to view contacts saved on phone or SIM.
But I don't see any option like that on my Yureka.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2015)

Guys do we have any apps that can help me copy SIM contacts to phone?
I'm unable to view the SIM contacts in my Yureka.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2015)

Open contacts -> menu button -> select import contacts


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 29, 2015)

Which video player app do you use? 

I am using mx player but it has huge battery usage while watching Anime (using SW decoder). HW and HW+ decoder don't have much battery drain.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Which video player app do you use?
> 
> I am using mx player but it has huge battery usage while watching Anime (using SW decoder). HW and HW+ decoder don't have much battery drain.


try KM player


----------



## ZTR (Jun 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Which video player app do you use?
> 
> I am using mx player but it has huge battery usage while watching Anime (using SW decoder). HW and HW+ decoder don't have much battery drain.


That's obvious cause the SW decoder uses the CPU while HW/HW+ uses GPU

What format is your anime in?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 29, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> try KM player


Tried it. Couldn't render subtitles (ssa)

- - - Updated - - -



ZTR said:


> That's obvious cause the SW decoder uses the CPU while HW/HW+ uses GPU
> 
> What format is your anime in?


Standard mkv, h264 encoded.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Tried it. Couldn't render subtitles (ssa)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I use MX PLayer. In my experience HD decoding was quite slow on my Moto G 2014. SW  Decoding worked smooth. Try that.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 30, 2015)

I think most quads these days decode x264 easily with mx player
but x265 needs some juice


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 30, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I use MX PLayer. In my experience HD decoding was quite slow on my Moto G 2014. SW  Decoding worked smooth. Try that.



Already using Mx player. 
I don't have problems related to decoding but battery drain.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2015)

*TIP:* Charge your Phone in Airplane mode or Switch-off mode for faster charging


----------



## ZTR (Jun 30, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> *TIP:* Charge your Phone in Airplane mode or Switch-off mode for faster charging


Airplane mode is a good tip
Switching off is not as when you boot the phone it will take time to boot and also during the boot process it consumes a bit more power so after the boot is finished you will be left with less battery than you started with


----------



## amjath (Jun 30, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> *TIP:* Charge your Phone in Airplane mode or Switch-off mode for faster charging





ZTR said:


> Airplane mode is a good tip
> Switching off is not as when you boot the phone it will take time to boot and also during the boot process it consumes a bit more power so after the boot is finished you will be left with less battery than you started with


Cyanogen and most 3rd party ROM comes with quickboot mode which will turn off and on very quickly


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Already using Mx player.
> I don't have problems related to decoding but battery drain.


most of the anime encodes are hi10p , they dont have gpu decoding  AFAIK, hence they run on SW mode and the battery drain problem
but if its standard x264, using hw  or hw+ should suffice , but you also have to take the resolution of video you are trying to decode and your phone model into consideration


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2015)

Awesome 

*Windows 7 Installation Achieved on Asus Zenfone 2*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2015)

Found this amazing recovery tool for Android 

Android Data Recovery: Recover Deleted Files from Android phones and tablets


----------



## theterminator (Jul 19, 2015)

How to disable swiftkey keyboard's auto correction?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 19, 2015)

theterminator said:


> How to disable swiftkey keyboard's auto correction?


How to stop Auto-correct? (resolved) - Typing and Layout - SwiftKey VIP Community



> To turn off autocorrect, longpress the 123 key in the lower left of the keyboard to access SwiftKey's settings. At that point, select Settings -> Advanced ->Spacebar completion mode. Set Spacebar completion mode to "always insert a space".


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2015)

soopii said:


> why aren't you guys talking of new ANDROID ONE which is most probably launching on Monday... this is gonna be second wave of android one devices ... Indian manufacturer, Lava Mobiles launching it...



Android one is probably a bad/dead concept as of now. Google already screwed Nexus series through lollipop 5.0.x
And if you want phones from Indian rebranders, get a Yureka/Yuphoria/Yureka plus instead. Those would be much much better than android one. Then there are phones from Xiaomi and the likes of Coolpad Dazen 1 which offer good enough specifications for the price.

Unless HTC/LG/Sony/Nokia/Blackberry make android one devices, avoid them.


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2015)

^ Yes last time i know MMX screwed android one, except for Lava [I guess]


----------



## Crytek2 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey guys. 

The screen doesn't automatically turn on in my zenfone 2 on any incoming message/whatsapp/email etc.

I can't find any option for it.


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2015)

Crytek2 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> The screen doesn't automatically turn on in my zenfone 2 on any incoming message/whatsapp/email etc.
> 
> I can't find any option for it.


I will not in any os or any device. You can turn on popup notification which will turn on the display.

Edit: I got it some custom ROM and other few devices has ambient display function. Check if your device has it as native.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 26, 2015)

Crytek2 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> The screen doesn't automatically turn on in my zenfone 2 on any incoming message/whatsapp/email etc.
> 
> I can't find any option for it.


Install AcDisplay. Configure it to your liking. It will even turn on the screen as soon as you take it out of pocket.


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Install AcDisplay. Configure it to your liking. It will even turn on the screen as soon as you take it out of pocket.


Last time when I check the acdisplay drains more battery


----------



## Crytek2 (Jul 26, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Install AcDisplay. Configure it to your liking. It will even turn on the screen as soon as you take it out of pocket.


Thanks man.. 
I used this app before but still it's kind of stupid that the phone doesn't have this option natively.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> Last time when I check the acdisplay drains more battery



Yup.. Me too experienced it.. I wouldn't want to sacrifice battery for these gimmicks.!!


----------



## Crytek2 (Jul 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> Last time when I check the acdisplay drains more battery


As far as I know the "active mode" more drains the battery.


----------



## Crytek2 (Jul 26, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Install AcDisplay. Configure it to your liking. It will even turn on the screen as soon as you take it out of pocket.


Thanks man.. 
I used this app before but it's kind of stupid that the oem didn't provide this option natively.


----------



## Minion (Jul 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> I will not in any os or any device. You can turn on popup notification which will turn on the display.
> 
> Edit: I got it some custom ROM and other few devices has ambient display function. Check if your device has it as native.



Ambient display is available in CM based custom rom.Even my moto E supports ambient display I am on AICP ROM.


----------



## Crytek2 (Jul 26, 2015)

This taptalk app is very glitchy.. 
My post/reply is not getting saved.


----------



## Crytek2 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.. 
I had used this app(AC display) before. 
But it's kind of stupid of oem to not provide this option natively.


----------



## Crytek2 (Jul 26, 2015)

I have read somewhere that the "active mode" drains the battery.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> Last time when I check the acdisplay drains more battery


I have it on all the time. Does not drain too much. With phone significantly idle and my XZR in STAMINA mode, it is less than 5%. During regular phone usage it falls much lower. Consider that STAMINA itself is a low power drain mode. 

So I think it is an acceptable trade off.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 27, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> I have it on all the time. Does not drain too much. With phone significantly idle and my XZR in STAMINA mode, it is less than 5%. During regular phone usage it falls much lower. Consider that STAMINA itself is a low power drain mode.
> 
> So I think it is an acceptable trade off.



OFFTOPIC: Which OS version are you using now?? Custom/Stock ?? JB/KK/LP ??


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 27, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> OFFTOPIC: Which OS version are you using now?? Custom/Stock ?? JB/KK/LP ??


I am on stock 4.4.4 with root. I do you Greenify and Stamina mode. 

Planning to probably skip 5.0.2 and go straight to 5.1.1 when it gets easy root.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> OFFTOPIC: Which OS version are you using now?? Custom/Stock ?? JB/KK/LP ??


Stock G3 kitkat ported to E970.

like them LG goodies.


----------



## Minion (Jul 28, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> I am on stock 4.4.4 with root. I do you Greenify and Stamina mode.
> 
> Planning to probably skip 5.0.2 and go straight to 5.1.1 when it gets easy root.



AFAIK Stamina mode and Greenify does same thing they blocks system wakelocks that is the reason you don't need greenify.

- - - Updated - - -

I used lollipop for 1 month and i can say they have battery drain issues even 5.1.1 have same issues so i downgraded my phone to CM 11 two days back now enjoying pretty good battery life now my battery is at 48% with 4h 30 mins of screen on time.

but now i am missing headsup notification.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 28, 2015)

Minion said:


> AFAIK Stamina mode and Greenify does same thing they blocks system wakelocks that is the reason you don't need greenify.



Greenify actually hibernates/force closes the apps so that they do not run until you manually open them. This shuts up all the useless background runners. Stamina probably just queues up wakelocks or may close background processes too of which I am not very sure.

-----

Latest Play Store update seems to have stealthily turned on automatic updates over wifi. 

Anybody else seen this?


----------



## Minion (Jul 29, 2015)

You can easily turn off in play store settings.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2015)

[MENTION=139416]sling-shot[/MENTION] Nope. I don't seem to have the issue. You can turn it off anyways.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 29, 2015)

I know and I always keep it off. But wondering why it turned on without my intervention. 

In general I keep auto updates off everywhere. Sometimes I may allow things to check for updates but the actual download and install should absolutely be at my discretion.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 1, 2015)

It's a little offtopic.. but makes me wonder!

LG made 1.2 cents in profit for every phone it sold last quarter
LG made 1.2 cents in profit for every phone it sold last quarter

Sad to see maker of Epic phone like LG Optimus P500 and Nexus ... like this.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2015)

Vyom said:


> It's a little offtopic.. but makes me wonder!
> 
> LG made 1.2 cents in profit for every phone it sold last quarter
> LG made 1.2 cents in profit for every phone it sold last quarter
> ...


Agreed. LG is one the most underrated OEMs now. People blindly go for entry level phones from samdung at 25k+ but won't even know about Nexus 5 or the LG G2. And every other shop has overpriced samdung or sony or microcrap phones.

Crapple earns billions and does no real (or important) innovation. 

Noobs and greedy shopkeepers are to be blamed.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 1, 2015)

So why does uTorrent Android App needs Location? Something seems fishy. 

*i.imgur.com/nPolLCL.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 1, 2015)

^^ Most apps that have nothing to do with location want location. I guess for their stats & what not.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 1, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So why does uTorrent Android App needs Location? Something seems fishy.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/nPolLCL.jpg


1. Statistics 
2. Geo-targeted advertising 
3. Required by NSA


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 1, 2015)

Use AppOpsXposed in Xposed Modules and reject the location permission. . . S&&k that NSA!!


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 1, 2015)

ZR people here, what is your opinion about Lollipop on it? Is easy rooting available? How to circumvent root checking by some applications?


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 1, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> ZR people here, what is your opinion about Lollipop on it? Is easy rooting available? How to circumvent root checking by some applications?



My advice is to stay away from LP atleast 5.0.2 Cause its filled with bugs, such as memory leak and battery draining and heating too. I am waiting for these bugs to be fixed in 5.1 otherwise I'll never revert to stock!! 

For the root, you can flash a kernel which has recovery to flash SuperSU assuming you have already unlocked your bootloader.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 1, 2015)

No. I keep bootloader locked. 

Then I will just wait for 5.1 and then further for an easy rooting method.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 4, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> No. I keep bootloader locked.
> 
> Then I will just wait for 5.1 and then further for an* easy *rooting method.



I am afraid that won't be possible, At least for now. King(o) root is the only one click root, that too isn't good. After restart, root is gone.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh. Unlocking bootloader means loss of DRM. Also possibly loss of camera quality?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Oh. Unlocking bootloader means loss of DRM. Also possibly loss of camera quality?


Yes. But people have restored the DRM keys which were backed up before unlocking the bootloader.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 5, 2015)

Guys I'm having this weird problem.
I need to delete a contact from my list. However when I try to delete it from my contacts list I get message indicating that the user has multiple accounts blah blah. User will become read only.
I'm able to block the user on whatsapp but still can see that contact being displayed in whatsapp.

Is there anyway I can get rid of the contact for good.


----------



## amjath (Aug 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm having this weird problem.
> I need to delete a contact from my list. However when I try to delete it from my contacts list I get message indicating that the user has multiple accounts blah blah. User will become read only.
> I'm able to block the user on whatsapp but still can see that contact being displayed in whatsapp.
> 
> Is there anyway I can get rid of the contact for good.



if the contact is synced with google and if you cannot delete in contacts in phone then delete from gmail by logging into destop.

Log in to Gmail -> On the left a drop down to gmail, contacts etc -> Choose Contacts -> Select Contact and delete it. It will be synced in mobile as well


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 5, 2015)

amjath said:


> if the contact is synced with google and if you cannot delete in contacts in phone then delete from gmail by logging into destop.
> 
> Log in to Gmail -> On the left a drop down to gmail, contacts etc -> Choose Contacts -> Select Contact and delete it. It will be synced in mobile as well



Thanks bro


----------



## zapout (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey guys.. 

Is it possible to increase storage allocation for apps In android? . 
For example,  can I increase the default storage available for apps(2gb) to higher (total internal is 8gb).


----------



## kaz (Aug 11, 2015)

zapout said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> Is it possible to increase storage allocation for apps In android? .
> For example,  can I increase the default storage available for apps(2gb) to higher (total internal is 8gb).



I never owned a phone where I had such restriction.. If you root your phone, then it could be possible.. BTW, which phone you own?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2015)

zapout said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> Is it possible to increase storage allocation for apps In android? .
> For example,  can I increase the default storage available for apps(2gb) to higher (total internal is 8gb).


One can use all the space available mentioned under apps for storage. But obviously it's not possible to increase the internal memory like that. There are a few ways to directly install apps on your MMC though.


----------



## zapout (Aug 12, 2015)

Sorry for late reply(night shifts kills you )

I know that android version 4 and up for phones unified internal storage, also that I can link the files to external card with rooting.  But I don't know of any such way to allocate more storage to apps. 

A friend ask me about this,  he is using some micromax phone updated to lollipop. The phone only allows him to use 1 gb of internal storage for apps. 

Restructuring of the storage is not possible I said to him, his reply was- "no yaar,  I watched it on YouTube".

I asked here to confirm if it is possible.


----------



## amjath (Aug 13, 2015)

zapout said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> Is it possible to increase storage allocation for apps In android? .
> For example,  can I increase the default storage available for apps(2gb) to higher (total internal is 8gb).


Which phone and Android version it is.

My galaxy s2 has this partition but its possible and I did expand the memory.
It's a 16gig phone so 2gb allocated for apps and rest as sd card + external sd card. If the space gets full I have move apps to sd card which means the internal sd itself is utilised. So there is no difference but moving to sd card and apps using full 2gb is pain. So I checked xda and increased the apps allocated memory. Some devices comes with partitioned space.


----------



## zapout (Aug 13, 2015)

Okay,  so it's possible. 
What's the procedure entails? 
Does it involve formating of /data?

He is using micromax phone(will ask him the model number) 
With Android 5.01


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 14, 2015)

Guys wanted to check if this feature is available on android phones.
Sometimes I would want to have only some basic things on my phone and don't want any social media stuff and other apps.
So is it possible to create some another profile and when I login with that I have only specific apps available.
I remember seeing something called Profile on my phone options.
I have Yureka phone currently.


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 14, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys wanted to check if this feature is available on android phones.
> Sometimes I would want to have only some basic things on my phone and don't want any social media stuff and other apps.
> So is it possible to create some another profile and when I login with that I have only specific apps available.
> I remember seeing something called Profile on my phone options.
> I have Yureka phone currently.



If you are running Lolipop in your Yureka, it is possible by entering as a Guest or create another user.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

Lollipop has guest mode inbuilt in it.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 14, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys wanted to check if this feature is available on android phones.
> Sometimes I would want to have only some basic things on my phone and don't want any social media stuff and other apps.
> So is it possible to create some another profile and when I login with that I have only specific apps available.
> I remember seeing something called Profile on my phone options.
> I have Yureka phone currently.



The feature you are asking is similar to User accounts in Windows. You can create another account and it won't show any installed apps from other user account. This feature is available in Android 5.0+. So upgrade your Yureka to CM12.0 + to get this feature.

Also the profiles can only configure Bluetooth/Sound/Wifi and similar settings, it cannot limit apps.

- - - Updated - - -



sling-shot said:


> Oh. Unlocking bootloader means loss of DRM. Also possibly loss of camera quality?



Nope.. Loss of camera quality due to unlocking was seen on Z3 and Z3c. So you are safe. . You will lose Bravia Engine, TrackID and Some Sony Features but you can backup TA partition before unlocking and restore it afterwards to get those features back.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 20, 2015)

Guys how can I have only contacts phone numbers displayed in my contacts instead of contacts with only email address.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 20, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys how can I have only contacts phone numbers displayed in my contacts instead of contacts with only email address.


Open Contacts > Filter. Select Show Only Contacts With Phone Number.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 20, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Open Contacts > Filter. Select Show Only Contacts With Phone Number.



I believe apart from the feature of getting locked and not allowing me to access phone frequently and also option of not being able to view SIM Contacts. Looks like I found one more easter egg in my Yureka. 
I don't have option to show only contacts with phone numbers.

I will have to thank these guys who developed this phone.

- - - Updated - - -

I have only the following options in the Contacts Settings
*1. Sort by 
2. Name format*


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 20, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I believe apart from the feature of getting locked and not allowing me to access phone frequently and also option of not being able to view SIM Contacts. Looks like I found one more easter egg in my Yureka.
> I don't have option to show only contacts with phone numbers.
> 
> I will have to thank these guys who developed this phone.
> ...



Yes it doesn't have that option.. If you want to see only the contacts with numbers, then go to dialer app, then select the contacts tab from there..

- - - Updated - - -

Okay on the topic on Contacts, I have a doubt about Google Contacts Syncing..

Lets say I have 200 Contacts in my phone which is synced to *contacts.google.com as well. Now if i delete some contacts on my phone and sync it, will those deleted contacts restored on my phone or contacts deleted on contacts.google.com too ?? In other words which one acts as master and which one as slave?? And if delete contacts by mistake, how do i restore them ??


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 20, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Yes it doesn't have that option.. If you want to see only the contacts with numbers, then go to dialer app, then select the contacts tab from there..


Do I need to install any dialer app or you are referring to the default dialer app. If you are referring to the inbuilt dialer app well in that case it doesn't work.
Heard I have to install an app called *Simpler Contacts & Dialer.*


----------



## $hadow (Aug 21, 2015)

Give a shot to that true caller dialer app.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 24, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Give a shot to that true caller dialer app.



It eats our privacy


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 24, 2015)

Use True Phone
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hb.dialer.free&hl=en


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 25, 2015)

Any app which shows the total call duration of the calls (incoming/outgoing/all) ? Default dialer of my phone lacks it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Any app which shows the total call duration of the calls (incoming/outgoing/all) ? Default dialer of my phone lacks it.


*Callistics - Calls, Data usage
*


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 25, 2015)

App usage


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> It eats our privacy



keep a check on the permissions if you want to give full rights but yeah it is kind of a invasion.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 25, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Okay on the topic on Contacts, I have a doubt about Google Contacts Syncing..
> 
> Lets say I have 200 Contacts in my phone which is synced to *contacts.google.com as well. Now if i delete some contacts on my phone and sync it, will those deleted contacts restored on my phone or contacts deleted on contacts.google.com too ?? In other words which one acts as master and which one as slave?? And if delete contacts by mistake, how do i restore them ??



Bump... Does anyone know about this ??


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Bump... Does anyone know about this ??



contacts are never deleted, they are just hidden from your contacts. When you sync to a new device all your contacts will be synced.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> contacts are never deleted, they are just hidden from your contacts. When you sync to a new device all your contacts will be synced.



So that means, the contacts I deleted should be in contacts.google.com right?? Guess what, its not there too.. I should inform you that the deleted contact i am referring isn't linked to any Social messaging app like whatsapp/skype/facebook etc


----------



## H2O (Aug 26, 2015)

New to Android experience but wanted to know that how much percentage of battery does apps like WhatsApp, Facebook, Messenger, Twitter and Skype consume when they work in the background? Also, apps to prolong the battery life?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 26, 2015)

H2O said:


> New to Android experience but wanted to know that how much percentage of battery does apps like WhatsApp, *Facebook, Messenger*, Twitter and *Skype* consume when they work in the background? Also, apps to prolong the battery life?



Short answer for bold ones: Too much.

As for next question, root you phone and hibernate all user app using greenify.


----------



## H2O (Aug 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Short answer for bold ones: Too much.
> 
> As for next question, root you phone and hibernate all user app using greenify.



If I root my phone, I lose the warranty, right?


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 26, 2015)

H2O said:


> If I root my phone, I lose the warranty, right?



Not necessarily..It depends on the manufacturer's policy.  Micromax Yu, Xiomi  and some offer warranty even if the phone is rooted. Others don't!!


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> So that means, the contacts I deleted should be in contacts.google.com right?? Guess what, its not there too.. I should inform you that the deleted contact i am referring isn't linked to any Social messaging app like whatsapp/skype/facebook etc



Huh that is weird. I have deleted a few contacts and when I setup a new phone mist of them showed up. Might be the case with my social account integration.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 26, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> *Callistics - Calls, Data usage
> *



Thanks a lot, that's what I was looking for.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Thanks a lot, that's what I was looking for.



My pleasure


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2015)

Android fanboys are trolling Apple?s Move to iOS app with 1-star reviews | The Verge

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apple.movetoios&hl=en

Down vote it out of the play store.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 17, 2015)

"This is a time travel app. Ever wish you could go back in time?" asks reviewer Jet C. "Well now you can! Experience all the features you have had for years all over again, but this time in slow, drawn out increments." 

I will have to install this freaking app just to give a review. Not worth it.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 29, 2015)

Guys any suggestions on a simple app for Compass.
I installed one app but it says my phone doesn't support 
*Your device does not support Sensors Compass*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on a simple app for Compass.
> I installed one app but it says my phone doesn't support
> *Your device does not support Sensors Compass*


If your phone lacks magnetometer (compass) no compass app would work.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on a simple app for Compass.
> I installed one app but it says my phone doesn't support
> *Your device does not support Sensors Compass*


Install this *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=imoblife.androidsensorbox&hl=en
and see if you have Magnetometer or not.

btw which phone u r checking in ?


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 30, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> btw which phone u r checking in ?



Yureka!


----------



## theterminator (Oct 1, 2015)

What's the alternative to consuming music in android to iTunes? Google play music isn't available.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2015)

theterminator said:


> What's the alternative to consuming music in android to iTunes? Google play music isn't available.


IIRC, you can upload 50k songs on it. If that's not enough, use spotify.

If you want a good player, use Poweramp or Shuttle.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2015)

theterminator said:


> What's the alternative to consuming music in android to iTunes? Google play music isn't available.


Try Rdio

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rdio.android.ui&hl=en


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If your phone lacks magnetometer (compass) no compass app would work.


Any idea which popular phones support these?
I believe I had this app working on my Note2



Zangetsu said:


> Install this *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=imoblife.androidsensorbox&hl=en
> and see if you have Magnetometer or not.
> 
> btw which phone u r checking in ?



I tried Magnetic Sensor option from the app you mentioned. It says
*Hardware does not support the sensor*


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I tried Magnetic Sensor option from the app you mentioned. It says
> *Hardware does not support the sensor*



So, no compass in the world will work on your phone.
I had a similar compass issue in my old HTC One V (which didn't have magnetometer)

now a days GSM Arena provides half information on phone specs

check this site for detailed specs on Yureka
Micromax Yureka - Specifications


----------



## theterminator (Oct 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IIRC, you can upload 50k songs on it. If that's not enough, use spotify.
> 
> If you want a good player, use Poweramp or Shuttle.



Nah I'm not talking about the ways to consume music but the source of it. Like you have iTunes Store & Google Play Music but GPM is not available here so alternatives? Also Spotify is not available.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 6, 2015)

What's the best app to manage the images/pics in phone?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 6, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> What's the best app to manage the images/pics in phone?


Quickpic neutered version ( v4.5.2 )


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Quickpic neutered version ( v4.5.2 )



Actually the version you mentioned is prior to acquisition, still it contains the server call for the cloud sync.. Better use 3.4.9 (neutered)


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 6, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Actually the version you mentioned is prior to acquisition, still it contains the server call for the cloud sync.. Better use 3.4.9 (neutered)


Where do we get this neutered version? 

Why are all other gallery software far far slower than QuicPic?
Tried A+ Gallery, Piktures, MyRoll, CM Gallery (my present application).


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 6, 2015)

Your Google Play Store is blocked? Search/reâ€¦ - Pg. 1026 | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums

This is the one i have been using now


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 7, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Your Google Play Store is blocked? Search/reâ€¦ - Pg. 1026 | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums
> 
> This is the one i have been using now


Thank you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 20, 2015)

81 smartphones getting Android 6.0 Marshmallow- The Times of India


----------



## Alok (Oct 20, 2015)

> any way to add songs in Google Music from an otg pen drive ?



ES did the job by playing whole folder with inbuilt music player. Such a cool app.


----------



## dekaron (Oct 21, 2015)

Finally, the A7 was way behind for a newer premium phone


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 28, 2015)

dekaron said:


> Finally, the A7 was way behind for a newer premium phone



When is the second generation Moto 360 smartwatch coming into indian market?


----------



## amjath (Oct 28, 2015)

dekaron said:


> Finally, the A7 was way behind for a newer premium phone



Its a mid range device, but the reviewers are calling them as flagship. Reviews says its okay device for the current, the latter price will not justify.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 9, 2015)

820 is going to be officially unveiled tomorrow
*twitter.com/Qualcomm


----------



## amjath (Nov 10, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> 820 is going to be officially unveiled tomorrow
> *twitter.com/Qualcomm



Mi5 with 820 confirmed!!!


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 10, 2015)

amjath said:


> Mi5 with 820 confirmed!!!



Lol ,let's hope ,but still meh


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 13, 2015)

Need an app which can make earphone buttons ( vol +/-, play/pause) work with my E970.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 13, 2015)

Getting a lot of SSL Connection error on chrome in android 5.1.1 oneplus one 64 GB.....is this common?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 13, 2015)

No. Check if your date & time settings are correct(set it to update with your network provider). 

See if you get certificate error from another browser like Firefox on the same site.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2015)

Guys is there a way to send files to from one Android phone to another on WiFi without installing any app installation ?


----------



## Karan85 (Dec 16, 2015)

Wifi Direct is supposed to do that. Samsung devices can share files using that (or S Beam,.. not sure what they call it)
I use superbeam, but it should work without that too.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 16, 2015)

Even some file managers have this option (File Commander - default one in Sony Xperias). Yep, the term is wifi-direct.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2015)

^^so WiFi direct is default in Android and doesn't require app install ?
I am asking this bcoz generally we use Superbeam/Software datacable while sharing files in friends circle.


----------



## satinder (Dec 19, 2015)

NFC also allows to transfer files if both mobiles are having this.
New generation Bluetooth is also fast.


----------



## sankar789 (Jan 5, 2016)

[MENTION=19044]ksundar[/MENTION], the design will not work(not much attractive) compared to the smartphones now a days.. !! However, the features looks good


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2016)

is there any legal/ official way of getting ringtones on android ?
I just don't want to rip songs off youtube videos and edit them in a sound editer then save in the phone to use as a ringtone


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2016)

Anorion said:


> is there any legal/ official way of getting ringtones on android ?
> I just don't want to rip songs off youtube videos and edit them in a sound editer then save in the phone to use as a ringtone



Of course there is.
You can select any .mp3 files in settings under "Sound and Notifications".


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2016)

ok fine, which is the best place to get mp3s from
no music on play store entertainment section, books and movies are there. play music just plays music. amazon mp3 not available. so what is the way.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 13, 2016)

Anorion said:


> ok fine, which is the best place to get mp3s from
> no music on play store entertainment section, books and movies are there. play music just plays music. amazon mp3 not available. so what is the way.



wynk?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2016)

Wynk is best to listen to music online. It also stores music for listening offline, but it doesn't save it in mp3 form. For mp3, I think you can buy the song, but would you really buy a song at Rs 10 and Rs 15 per 1 song?

Ripping from YT is best way. Or there are ahem sites available. Mostly shady tho.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2016)

Anorion said:


> ok fine, which is the best place to get mp3s from
> no music on play store entertainment section, books and movies are there. play music just plays music. amazon mp3 not available. so what is the way.



torrent or blogs


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 13, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Wynk is best to listen to music online. It also stores music for listening offline, but it doesn't save it in mp3 form. For mp3, I think you can buy the song, but would you really buy a song at Rs 10 and Rs 15 per 1 song?
> 
> Ripping from YT is best way. Or there are ahem sites available. Mostly shady tho.



many songs for rs5 too.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2016)

yeah Im willing to buy the song. Just, where. Need mp3 or wav for ringtone.
oh ok will try wynk
Uh looks like wynk just lets you sync and download purchased songs across devices, and play them from devices irrespective of subscription, but cannot use songs as ringtone


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 14, 2016)

Anorion said:


> yeah Im willing to buy the song. Just, where. Need mp3 or wav for ringtone.
> oh ok will try wynk
> Uh looks like wynk just lets you sync and download purchased songs across devices, and play them from devices irrespective of subscription, but cannot use songs as ringtone



Saavn allowed mp3 downloads when I checked last time. Also check out gaana.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 14, 2016)

You need to identify the music label for the song in question. Say Saregama or T-Series. Then go to their website. You can buy the song from there.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2016)

no easy way to buy it from the device itself?
both gaana and saavn download the tracks only within their own apps
Saregama after confirmation of purchase, there is continue option then unformatted text on a blank screen saying "something went wrong" 
Tips is not letting me sign up, or login with google, those buttons are doing nothing. Using chrome on k3 note.

there is no app, is there?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 14, 2016)

Anorion said:


> yeah Im willing to buy the song. Just, where. Need mp3 or wav for ringtone.
> oh ok will try wynk
> Uh looks like wynk just lets you sync and download purchased songs across devices, and play them from devices irrespective of subscription, but cannot use songs as ringtone



u can use any song as ringtone. maybe in your case you need to put the song in ringtone folder of your device.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't think so. The ringtone option is picking up the beeps and pops and alerts from assorted apps.
these apps, wynk, gaana and saavn let you download the tracks, but limit access to the tracks from within their own apps


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 14, 2016)

Anorion said:


> I don't think so. The ringtone option is picking up the beeps and pops and alerts from assorted apps.
> these apps, wynk, gaana and saavn let you download the tracks, but limit access to the tracks from within their own apps



i have used only wynk, so i can tell you about that. if u get airtel subscription, then the songs are limited to app. but if you buy the songs, then you can copy it anywhere you like and play without app. 
i personally used a bought song for setting up ringtone.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2016)

woo that worked. Thanks. Had to use file explorer to get to the mp3, but wynk is cool.
now Im wondering if using the file explorer to retrieve the mp3 works with gaana also.

- - - Updated - - -

The FAQ of wynk needs some working. They have overlooked mentioning the format of the download, that it is mp3. Also, instead of saying that the songs can be used on the device, it says:  


> You can play the downloaded songs from within the app only.



*get.wynk.in/music/faq.html


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 19, 2016)

Is there any custom WhatsApp available which will let you use it without the mobile number activation process? My phone is in servicing and I don't know how to contact the WhatsApp contacts (don't have another Android as backup obviously).


----------



## Vyom (Jan 19, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Is there any custom WhatsApp available which will let you use it without the mobile number activation process? My phone is in servicing and I don't know how to contact the WhatsApp contacts (don't have another Android as backup obviously).



And that's why we use Telegram.
No way to use WhatsApp without Android. You can use it on *another* android tho, even if it's Tablet, by receiving the OTP on any normal mobile. But that's about it.

There is no "Custom WhatsApp". Don't believe if anyone says otherwise.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 19, 2016)

Vyom said:


> And that's why we use Telegram.
> No way to use WhatsApp without Android. You can use it on *another* android tho, even if it's Tablet, by receiving the OTP on any normal mobile. But that's about it.
> 
> There is no "Custom WhatsApp". Don't believe if anyone says otherwise.



By custom I meant those modded ones, FM etc.

I prefer Telegram 100 out of 100 times over crappy WhatsApp, but I can't literate my clients to use it, you can't educate other people. Anyway, thanks for your reply.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 19, 2016)

Ok, so you meant WhatsApp client for another platforms, like Symbian. Its supported on Symbian devices, but don't think it will support FM wala old Nokia phones.
You might want to read this section: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WhatsApp#Platform_support


----------



## Anorion (Jan 19, 2016)

hey guys isn't this seriously uncool and totally against net neutrality? 
Airtel
the cheapest way to get wynk is with Airtel


> Android: Unlimited downloads at Rs. 99/month. Special airtel price: Rs. 29



airtel is so fail, they have hidden FUP even in the streaming service.

ps is there anything apart from hungama, gaana, saavn, apple music, guvera and wynk


----------



## Vyom (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't expect Net Neutrality with Airtel.

I mainly use Wynk, and just because they give free one month subscription with the 3G recharge I do of 1 GB.
With their exorbitant pricing, that's the little they can do.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 19, 2016)

Anorion said:


> hey guys isn't this seriously uncool and totally against net neutrality?
> Airtel
> the cheapest way to get wynk is with Airtel
> 
> ...



That might be against net neutrality but since Wynk is Airtel's own service so it's kind of basic business policy to give discounts to own customers.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 21, 2016)

I am posting this here to bring this issue to the notice of any Micromax Android users in this thread. Micromax is installing unwanted applications in our phones without user consent. They are also constantly bombarding advertisements and probably selling user data behind our backs.

I had posted a thread here *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets...tallation-happening-rooted-android-phone.html

The actual solution and explanation is from this XDA thread Micromax Remotely Installing Unwanted Apps on Devices

We do not know if this is only Micromax or are any other Indian brands doing this too.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 21, 2016)

well, it is much worse than what fb is doing with free basics


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi, I'm facing weird problem suddenly my phone not showing the sd card in pc via connecting cable. So I remove the MTP driver and try to reinstall the driver which automatically done by whenever you connect the phone to pc but it getting failed. I check the phone USB setting its set on MTP and debugging & unknow source are active. So I can make it work I also try in other pc with different cable same thing.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2016)

Try to turn USB Debugging off.
Also if you are on same wifi as your PC, then you can try Wireless transfer using ES File explorer, which provides an FTP interface to transfer files.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 29, 2016)

What's the best Android emulator for Windows? I sue Blue Stacks and its the slowest and laggiest software I have ever used. Is there something which is really smooth?


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 29, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> What's the best Android emulator for Windows? I sue Blue Stacks and its the slowest and laggiest software I have ever used. Is there something which is really smooth?



Try Andy.. Andy the android emulator.

- - - Updated - - -



maqsoodkhan said:


> I've installed kruti dev Hindi fonts on my Windows 7 system and I'm able to properly display Hindi text in Notepad. But when I paste that same text into Photoshop cs3 the characters are displayed as boxes with an x inside. What is odd is that in my Layers Palette the layer title of my TextBox properly displays in the copied Hindi text. Does anyone know why or what I can try to ensure the Hindi text properly displays inside the TextBox itself?



Wrong Section

- - - Updated - - -



ax3 said:


> have got samsung s6 ... bt there is no default FM app (no net required), cant find on playstore the default app ... can anyone tell me where it is ??? seen many radio apps bt they need net connection ... i want to listen to radio bt without net connection ... plz help



Samsung Galaxy S6 doesn't have FM radio (chip). And thats why there's no app for the radio..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 30, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> What's the best Android emulator for Windows? I sue Blue Stacks and its the slowest and laggiest software I have ever used. Is there something which is really smooth?


Aye, Genymotion.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 30, 2016)

pratyush997 said:


> Aye, Genymotion.



Thanks mate, I have found something called AmiDuOS and I really like it so far, only the UI is not utilising my monitor's whole screen, so I guess I will give Genymotion a try.


----------



## amjath (Feb 1, 2016)

ax3 said:


> @*ariftwister* ... bt i did try the net radio, it works ... whats the default radio apps name ???


I guess you are talking about internet radio.
FM Radio is the app name


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 6, 2016)

amjath said:


> I guess you are talking about internet radio.
> FM Radio is the app name



Exactly, FM Radio works with the help of antenna from your headphones. Now a days they are not included in smartphones.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys a small doubt, where does cache of each apps and games gets stored?? And what does /cache partition contain ?? The other day, i tried clearing /cache partition from recovery and Clashofclans apk still contained around 200mb of cache in it. So i had to manually clear it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 6, 2016)

[MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] Here's the best answer I found about the Cache partition:



> /cache partition is mostly for saving the downloads from Google Play Store, found in /cache/downloads. It also can hold the recovery log found in /cache/recovery called last_log as well (this holds any errors and/or diagnostics from the recovery binary a lá CWM or stock, which will get logged in the file to aid debugging and development of the recovery binary).


Source: What is the /cache partition? - Android Enthusiasts Stack Exchang

Also, the cache of individual apps is stored in SD card/internal storage(wherever the app is installed) in their respective app folders afaik.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 6, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] Here's the best answer I found about the Cache partition:
> 
> 
> Source: What is the /cache partition? - Android Enthusiasts Stack Exchang
> ...



Thanks for clearing that up.. Also i got to know about "lost+found" folder which was a puzzle to me for a long time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 7, 2016)

Hehe yeah. Some folder have rather obscure names.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 5, 2016)

Is Kingo Root installable under Android-5.1.*(Lolipop) version?
Please clarify,Friends.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 7, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Is Kingo Root installable under Android-5.1.*(Lolipop) version?
> Please clarify,Friends.


Don't know about kingo root, but KingRoot working on 5.1 lollipop. Try that. Or try iRoot.

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 22, 2016)

*Backup Android contacts using a Google account*

Hello everyone.


I know this is a very artless question, but to backup the contacts list on my Android phone, do I use the following path -
*Settings* > *Accounts & sync* > choose the desired Google account > {on the drop down options} tap *Sync Contacts* (to backup contacts list), tap Sync Calendar (to backup calendar entries)?


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: Backup Android contacts using a Google account*



insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I know this is a very artless question, but to backup the contacts list on my Android phone, do I use the following path -
> *Settings* > *Accounts & sync* > choose the desired Google account > {on the drop down options} tap *Sync Contacts* (to backup contacts list), tap Sync Calendar (to backup calendar entries)?


Yes i think so


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: Backup Android contacts using a Google account*



insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I know this is a very artless question, but to backup the contacts list on my Android phone, do I use the following path -
> *Settings* > *Accounts & sync* > choose the desired Google account > {on the drop down options} tap *Sync Contacts* (to backup contacts list), tap Sync Calendar (to backup calendar entries)?


If you care what Google products offer,
Then try contacts.google.com for contacts backup, organise it.
keep.google.com
Photos.google.com
Calendar.google.com
About Google - Products
Earlier there was more products available..
One of them was, sms.google.com


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 23, 2016)

Guys do we have any android apps which will list only contacts who have phone number rather than contacts who have email address as well as. Currently having this problem with my Yureka


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 23, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Guys do we have any android apps which will list only contacts who have phone number rather than contacts who have email address as well as. Currently having this problem with my Yureka


ASUS Contacts is one such option. You have to go into Settings and set it to display only contacts with phone numbers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Guys do we have any android apps which will list only contacts who have phone number rather than contacts who have email address as well as. Currently having this problem with my Yureka


Contacts + - Android Apps on Google Pla

IIRC, I've recommended you this app sometime in the past too.


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 29, 2016)

*Integrity of Custom Labels within Contacts app entries*



amit.tiger12 said:


> If you care what Google products offer,
> Then try contacts.google.com for contacts backup, organise it.
> keep.google.com
> Photos.google.com
> ...


  @amit.tiger12 , thank you for the informative suggestions.
:smile_NF:

Personally, I prefer not to subscribe to the notion of syncing my system data with a Google account, as I have run into an issue in the past after syncing contact entries with Google. I am not laying the blame on the syncing process, and admit I very likely cocked it up on that instance!
However, having found no alternative for a specific issue while moving from one ROM to another (described in the paragraph below), I was compelled to primarily sync my contacts list to one of my Google accounts.

I was previously using a custom _TouchWiz_ Ice Cream Sandwich firmware (_CriskeloROM Note ICS v11_) on my Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000 and subsequently desired to move to _CyanogenMod 9_. While using CriskeloROM Note ICS v11, I had numerous entries within the Contacts app for which I had created custom labels, as depicted in the illustrative screenshot below.

*i.imgur.com/NN7mgYk.png

A backup created using the native method within the Contacts app - *Menu* > *Import/Export* > *Export to SD card*; which generates a *.vcf* file, did not maintain the custom labels upon restoring the said file on the newly flashed ROM.

I was unable to find any app(s) that maintain/s the custom labels of contact entries across any type of firmware; stock/custom (and/or TouchWiz/AOSP in my specific case). If someone is aware of such app(s), I await your recommendations.
I have not attempted to restore System service with useful data from *Titanium Backup*, but will give it a try very soon.

After successfully flashing CyanogenMod 9 on my device, I restored the backup of contacts list; created using *Super Backup*. Nonetheless, this restore did not integrate the custom labels as well.
:thinking_NF:


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Contacts + - Android Apps on Google Pla
> 
> IIRC, I've recommended you this app sometime in the past too.



I think this one is not displaying contacts that are in SIM. Don't know if the problem is with the Yureka phone itself.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys I'm not sure if this is the right place. 
I was earlier on post paid plan and hence setup the mobile data monitor for 300 MB per month as was my plan and it served well. App used was Onavo Count.
However now I have moved from postpaid to prepaid couple of months back. What do you think is the best way to have me monitor the data usage for my mobile data considering I may take mobile data packs based on number of days validity and the limit.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> I think this one is not displaying contacts that are in SIM. Don't know if the problem is with the Yureka phone itself.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Go to Settings > Wireless & Networks > Data usage


----------



## ChristopherMAnaya (Mar 30, 2016)

You can check your data usage in mobile's Wireless & Networks settings.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 31, 2016)

Guys do we have any app which will give details about the call history.
The stock one available on my yureka phone just gives me details about the call from a certain person how long it was. 
However if suppose I called someone in a day. I would want to know at what time I called him or at what time I received the call rather than things like it was 30 second call and the call was 2 days ago etc.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Guys do we have any app which will give details about the call history.
> The stock one available on my yureka phone just gives me details about the call from a certain person how long it was.
> However if suppose I called someone in a day. I would want to know at what time I called him or at what time I received the call rather than things like it was 30 second call and the call was 2 days ago etc.



Callistics.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Callistics.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 31, 2016)

How about ZenUI dialer?

Edit: May be it is not available for other phones now. I had it installed on my ZR.


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 31, 2016)

True dialer


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 5, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Guys do we have any android apps which will list only contacts who have phone number rather than contacts who have email address as well as. Currently having this problem with my Yureka


If you use Google services like contacts calendar very often (lots of feature) then stick to stock apps (not by manufacturer) by Google.
Try "True Contacts", or "Contacts+".


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Integrity of Custom Labels within Contacts app entries*



insaneYLN said:


> @amit.tiger12 , thank you for the informative suggestions.
> :smile_NF:
> 
> Personally, I prefer not to subscribe to the notion of syncing my system data with a Google account, as I have run into an issue in the past after syncing contact entries with Google. I am not laying the blame on the syncing process, and admit I very likely cocked it up on that instance!
> ...


For that labeling, email birthday address custom labels, please upload you're contacts backup file to Contacts.google.com and edit all things for the first and last time. After that when you setup your account all your contacts will have labels groups etc you given.
And later adding any contacts try stock Google contact app like "true contacts" or else. Which have all options of editing contacts connected to your email address.

And keep always everything in sync.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2016)

CPU X : A No-nonsense detailed hardware info for Android.


----------



## Cedrick (Apr 9, 2016)

I bought my mom the same device and my major problem is with the battery. It gets exhausted after just a few hours.She has to always have her power bank with her, and yet the battery is irreplaceable


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 9, 2016)

Cedrick said:


> I bought my mom the same device and my major problem is with the battery. It gets exhausted after just a few hours.She has to always have her power bank with her, and yet the battery is irreplaceable



I am missing the Context here!


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 10, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> I missing the Context here!


There have been increasing number of posts that give a strange feeling in the forum recently. 

Some of them almost feel like preparing the ground to a later edit and conversion into outright spam.

Edit: Funnily, I am missing an 'am' in your sentence there


----------



## Cedrick (Apr 10, 2016)

oh sorry i replied to the wrong thread


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 10, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> There have been increasing number of posts that give a strange feeling in the forum recently.
> 
> Some of them almost feel like preparing the ground to a later edit and conversion into outright spam.
> 
> Edit: Funnily, I am missing an 'am' in your sentence there



lol.. I thought of writing "missing the context" at first then thought of adding I am after that.. So that was the reason for that!! 

Edit: Though until you pointed out, it didn't occur to me that i have missed "am". Funny Brain.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2016)

Cedrick said:


> oh sorry i replied to the wrong thread



That's ok you just increased your post count.


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 18, 2016)

*Alternative app to replace default Contacts app on CyanogenMod 9*



insaneYLN said:


> @amit.tiger12 , thank you for the informative suggestions.
> :smile_NF:
> 
> Personally, I prefer not to subscribe to the notion of syncing my system data with a Google account, as I have run into an issue in the past after syncing contact entries with Google. I am not laying the blame on the syncing process, and admit I very likely cocked it up on that instance!
> ...





amit.tiger12 said:


> For that labeling, email birthday address custom labels, please upload you're contacts backup file to Contacts.google.com and edit all things for the first and last time. After that when you setup your account all your contacts will have labels groups etc you given.
> And later adding any contacts try stock Google contact app like "true contacts" or else. Which have all options of editing contacts connected to your email address.
> 
> And keep always everything in sync.


 [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION], thank you for the valuable suggestion.
:smile_NF:

I finally attempted to restore System service with useful data for Contacts Storage from *Titanium Backup* on the recently flashed CyanogenMod 9 firmware, which went through flawlessly and there was not a single force close issue pertaining to the Contacts app.
:cool_NF:
However, the restore did not reinstate the contacts entries linked/set to phone storage on the previous ROM (a custom TouchWiz Ice Cream Sandwich firmware), and I suspect this could be related to the fact that CyanogenMod 9 has no provision to add/save contacts to the phone/device storage.

Is there an appropriate app to which I can restore the System service with useful data for the contacts storage from *Titanium Backup*; which will very likely reinstate all contact entries from a previous ROM, and allow contact entries to be added/saved to the phone storage? I can consequentially use the required app to substitute and/or replace the default CyanogenMod 9 Contacts app.
:confused_NF:  :serious_NF:


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: Alternative app to replace default Contacts app on CyanogenMod 9*



insaneYLN said:


> [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION], thank you for the valuable suggestion.
> :smile_NF:
> 
> I finally attempted to restore System service with useful data for Contacts Storage from *Titanium Backup* on the recently flashed CyanogenMod 9 firmware, which went through flawlessly and there was not a single force close issue pertaining to the Contacts app.
> ...


Which backup you created??... From titanium backup or did something else.. And now you want to restore contacts storage from that backup? Right?

Contacts not linked?? Not understood..
But if you created backup from titanium backup.. Then try restoring. "Contact storage".. This might help..

And in titanium backup setting menu you will find different options for "special backup and restore" use that..

Ask simple and in fewer words..
Btw your English goes above my head...


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 20, 2016)

*Re: Alternative app to replace default Contacts app on CyanogenMod 9*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Which backup you created??... From titanium backup or did something else.. And now you want to restore contacts storage from that backup? Right?
> 
> Contacts not linked?? Not understood..
> But if you created backup from titanium backup.. Then try restoring. "Contact storage".. This might help..
> ...


 [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION], I apologise for the previous complicated discussion. Agreeably, I will strive to convey my queries in a simple manner.
:smile_NF:  :winking_NF:

Before flashing CyanogenMod 9 on my Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000, I had CriskeloROM Note ICS v11; a custom TouchWiz Ice Cream Sandwich firmware running on it and prior to that, the device was running on a rooted stock TouchWiz Ice Cream Sandwich firmware. To summarise, the ROMs I flashed were in the following order -


> Rooted Stock ROM > CriskeloROM Note ICS v11 > CyanogenMod 9.x



While the device was running on the rooted stock ROM, I created separate backups using *Titanium Backup* and *Super Backup*. After flashing the CriskeloROM Note ICS v11 and restoring the System service with useful data for contacts and text messages from *Titanium Backup*, the Contacts and Messaging apps started to force close. Thus, I had to restore and make do with the backup data from Super Backup.

While I was using CriskeloROM Note ICS v11, I had added/saved contacts to the phone storage, as opposed to SIM storage or a Google account. Before moving to CyanogenMod 9, I made further backups using *Titanium Backup* and *Super Backup*.

After flashing CyanogenMod 9 and restoring the System service with useful data for contacts from *Titanium Backup*, the contact entries that were stored on the phone storage while using CriskeloROM Note ICS v11, did not get restored on CyanogenMod 9; only partial contact entries were restored.
:confused_NF:

Concludingly, I would like to know if there is/are any app(s) to which I can restore the System service with useful data for contacts from *Titanium Backup*, thus allowing me to replace the default Contacts app on CyanogenMod 9?
:thinking_NF:  :serious_NF:


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 20, 2016)

*Re: Alternative app to replace default Contacts app on CyanogenMod 9*



insaneYLN said:


> [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION], I apologise for the previous complicated discussion. Agreeably, I will strive to convey my queries in a simple manner.
> :smile_NF:  :winking_NF:
> 
> Before flashing CyanogenMod 9 on my Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000, I had CriskeloROM Note ICS v11; a custom TouchWiz Ice Cream Sandwich firmware running on it and prior to that, the device was running on a rooted stock TouchWiz Ice Cream Sandwich firmware. To summarise, the ROMs I flashed were in the following order -
> ...


System service with useful data? What is this???
What you want I've not understood yet..
But wait... 1 by 1..

1. You created backups uisng Titanium. Which backup? Apps ? Nandroid? Which?
2. System services?? Which one??
Are you using titanium for the 1st time?
Because you did wrong thing and you are getting force close notice. Head over xda for titanium backup restore process.
Samsung has problem with system apps and data with cross compatibility for different roms, you can ask xda for your problem, better solution there..
3. You have seperate backup for stock and cris rom backup (stock rom backup + new contacts) ? Ok. 
4. For cynogenmod restore, did you tried super backups?
5. System service?? Don't do that not possible. Try XDA last option. Ask there. I don't understand why you want to replace default contact app (cyanogen contact app)? Its really good.
Still want to replace then install your favorite contact app and disable or defrost the old one. Can't replace.

You can edit you titanium backup inside titanium app, try that and use computer for extraction and editing. Use wisely.

Still no solution, then send me link of backup files I will try separating contacts from it if possible.. Or try yourself.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 20, 2016)

He wants all of his contacts


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 20, 2016)

Why not use Google Contacts Sync??

Edit : You have to use selective restore. Don't restore All system related apps when changing ROMs especially when they are of different Android Versions and Different Flavors.


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 22, 2016)

*Alternative app(s) to substitute default Contacts app on CyanogenMod 9*



amit.tiger12 said:


> System service with useful data? What is this???


  @amit.tiger12, System service with useful data in *Titanium Backup* is an entry marked with green colour. I have provided suitable illustrations below.

*i.imgur.com/WgaXwu6.png

*i.imgur.com/EMP1RnU.png




amit.tiger12 said:


> I don't understand why you want to replace default contact app (cyanogen contact app)? Its really good.


  @amit.tiger12, I understand "replace" was an inappropriate word. However, I want to use a contacts app to substitute the default CyanogenMod 9 one, because the default app does not have a provision to add/save contact entries to the phone storage. The default app only allows contact entries to be added/saved to a Google account.

Summarily, I would like suggestions/recommendations for contacts app(s) that will fulfill two prime requisites -

Restore contacts data primarily from Titanium Backup. 
Store new contact entries to the phone storage. 
 



sling-shot said:


> He wants all of his contacts


  @sling-shot, yes sir, indeed!




ariftwister said:


> Don't restore All system related apps when changing ROMs especially when they are of different Android Versions and Different Flavors.


  @ariftwister, I always exercise great caution not to restore a System service / Application + Data (system) entry.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 22, 2016)

insaneYLN said:


> @amit.tiger12, System service with useful data in *Titanium Backup* is an entry marked with green colour. I have provided suitable illustrations below.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/WgaXwu6.png
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=89911]insaneYLN[/MENTION]

Ok .. You were explaining "system service.."
I thought it was command or backup you did.

Cm contact app directly saves to google even when net is off.. Kidding..
And that's something pretty good, we all lost contacts often. It's best way to sync with google.. It's better than having backup app taking backup everytime.

Contact apps have limited feature, you will not find any app for that restore.
Besides that you can manually do it. File manager, extracting contact's backup files from sd card and copying it to system. This might help you without using titanium backup.

Storing in phone storage, for that apps are contact+, go contacts etc etc try google search, don't know much.

Other than that, please make sure you really did backup for "contact storage" and "phone storage". With file manager extract zip file or check xml file or etc and check for contacts.
There are lot of method to convert from extracted zip or xml files to csv, vcf formats which can be easily imported to phone storage, using different apps.
So let me know if you can see contacts in contact storage phone storage backups. Reply asap.

If you took backup of all apps including system.. Then try only this restoring..
1. Call logs Backup
2. Contacts
3. Contacts Storage
4. Dialer
5. Google contacts Sync
6. Phone/Messaging Storage (SMS/MMS/APN)

3 & 6 are storage, other than that you will find it useful.
Reply asap.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 25, 2016)

Guys, I recently moved to Sony Stock LP (5.1.1) from KK (4.4.4). The thing I hate is that, when the screen turns off after screen timeout, it just turns off without dimming the screen. This is so annoying because I never know when its going to turn off. How Can i get the dimming back? I have rooted and xposed installed. So any solution is welcome.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 25, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Guys, I recently moved to Sony Stock LP (5.1.1) from KK (4.4.4). The thing I hate is that, when the screen turns off after screen timeout, it just turns off without dimming the screen. This is so annoying because I never know when its going to turn off. How Can i get the dimming back? I have rooted and xposed installed. So any solution is welcome.


Turn off any smart standby feature or related to display. You will get back to normal dim light.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 25, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Turn off any smart standby feature or related to display. You will get back to normal dim light.


I tried turning off Sony's Stamina Mode but still i dont get back the Dim. I think this issue is with Sony's LP firmware. 

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 25, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> I tried turning off Sony's Stamina Mode but still i dont get back the Dim. I think this issue is with Sony's LP firmware.
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


See something related to display or screen timeout, search everywhere in setting. Which keep your device awake.
Adaptive brightness


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> See something related to display or screen timeout, search everywhere in setting. Which keep your device awake.
> Adaptive brightness



You are damn right. Its Adaptive brightness. But after turning off, I kinda miss it. Its like Auto Brightness.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 28, 2016)

Will HTC M10 come to indian market? Or just like the case with M9, they might launch an alternate version? M9+ was a crap device with crappy Chinese made processor and its software was buggy too


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 28, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> You are damn right. Its Adaptive brightness. But after turning off, I kinda miss it. Its like Auto Brightness.


Auto brightness is good thing but sensors drain battery fast. So its best to adjust brightness manually.


----------



## insaneYLN (May 10, 2016)

*Alternative app(s) to substitute default Contacts app on CyanogenMod 9*



amit.tiger12 said:


> @insaneYLN
> 
> Ok .. You were explaining "system service.."
> I thought it was command or backup you did.
> ...


  @amit.tiger12, firstly, I apologise for the rather late response, but I was absorbed in various commitments. Concurrently, thank you for the suggestions and continued assistance.

I will strive to give the suggested apps a try in due time, particularly *Contacts+*. Can contacts data; previously backed up on _Titanium Backup_ be restored to *Contacts+*?
Alternatively, I will also endeavour to extract relevant data from the NANDroid backup of the previous custom TouchWiz Ice Cream Sandwich firmware and hope the denouement comes to fruition.

I will keep you in the loop. Nonetheless, your help and advise are earnestly appreciated.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Alternative app(s) to substitute default Contacts app on CyanogenMod 9*



insaneYLN said:


> @amit.tiger12, firstly, I apologise for the rather late response, but I was absorbed in various commitments. Concurrently, thank you for the suggestions and continued assistance.
> 
> I will strive to give the suggested apps a try in due time, particularly *Contacts+*. Can contacts data; previously backed up on _Titanium Backup_ be restored to *Contacts+*?
> Alternatively, I will also endeavour to extract relevant data from the NANDroid backup of the previous custom TouchWiz Ice Cream Sandwich firmware and hope the denouement comes to fruition.
> ...


No you can't restore other apps backup to other apps using titanium. You can extract backup of titanium and try it importing manually from app or app's data folder in system.


----------



## sohan_92 (May 26, 2016)

Can anyone suggest a neat guide to root Samsung grand prime? And what factors should I consider before rooting the phone?

P.S - I have already googled but I want suggestions from digitians who have done it.


----------



## sinhead (May 26, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> root Samsung grand prime?



I need this too!!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 26, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> Can anyone suggest a neat guide to root Samsung grand prime? And what factors should I consider before rooting the phone?
> 
> P.S - I have already googled but I want suggestions from digitians who have done it.





lenin.arya said:


> I need this too!!



Try KingRoot app, from their official website, it supports most devices available easy to root and unroot from device itself. If you just want to root your device use kingroot. For custom recovery rom kernel you have to root from computer using available method, search xda for that..


----------



## insaneYLN (May 27, 2016)

*Re: Alternative app(s) to substitute default Contacts app on CyanogenMod 9*



amit.tiger12 said:


> You can extract backup of titanium and try it importing manually from app or app's data folder in system.


  @amit.tiger12, could you kindly guide me with the gradual process? I experimented with the *Contacts+* app, and am highly enamoured by its features.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 27, 2016)

*Re: Alternative app(s) to substitute default Contacts app on CyanogenMod 9*



insaneYLN said:


> @amit.tiger12, could you kindly guide me with the gradual process? I experimented with the *Contacts+* app, and am highly enamoured by its features.



Ohhkk. Link broken with what we were discussing, long time ago. 
Still what kind of help you want.
Btw got your contacts back???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2016)

Sony launches Xperia X and Xperia XA in India - GSMArena.com news

Sony going full retard with the pricing 

Should've been 20k and 8k max instead of 49k and 21k for Xperia X and XA respectively.

Asus announces ZenFone 3, ZenFone 3 Deluxe, and ZenFone 3 Ultra - GSMArena.com news

Asus, drop that naming scheme -_- and for once, launch a compact 5" phone with proper hardware.


----------



## Pasapa (May 30, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Sony launches Xperia X and Xperia XA in India - GSMArena.com news
> 
> Sony going full retard with the pricing
> 
> ...


I don't get it, anyone with little common sense will understand that at these prices the phone will flop.. why even release it..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 31, 2016)

Sony is soon going to doom with a boom.

They think they manufactured a phone with alien properties.


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 31, 2016)

Ummmm, to all those with 6.0.1 here, are you facing any issue with low image quality on the Play Store?
Especially with the icons of the app, screenshots seem fine.

For 2 of the 6.0 devices at my home, app icons in Play Store seem horribly low quality, but prior to the update to 6.0.1 on one of the devices, the images were crisp and clear on 5.1.1.


----------



## ariftwister (May 31, 2016)

D@rekills4 said:


> Ummmm, to all those with 6.0.1 here, are you facing any issue with low image quality on the Play Store?
> Especially with the icons of the app, screenshots seem fine.
> 
> For 2 of the 6.0 devices at my home, app icons in Play Store seem horribly low quality, but prior to the update to 6.0.1 on one of the devices, the images were crisp and clear on 5.1.1.


Did you check the playstore version for the both phones? May be there was a bug and you might have missed the patch update. 

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 31, 2016)

D@rekills4 said:


> Ummmm, to all those with 6.0.1 here, are you facing any issue with low image quality on the Play Store?
> Especially with the icons of the app, screenshots seem fine.
> 
> For 2 of the 6.0 devices at my home, app icons in Play Store seem horribly low quality, but prior to the update to 6.0.1 on one of the devices, the images were crisp and clear on 5.1.1.



Working fine on my E970 running Nitrogen OS (MM 6.0.1)


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 31, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Working fine on my E970 running Nitrogen OS (MM 6.0.1)



May I know your Play Store version?


----------



## Minion (Jun 1, 2016)

D@rekills4 said:


> Ummmm, to all those with 6.0.1 here, are you facing any issue with low image quality on the Play Store?
> Especially with the icons of the app, screenshots seem fine.
> 
> For 2 of the 6.0 devices at my home, app icons in Play Store seem horribly low quality, but prior to the update to 6.0.1 on one of the devices, the images were crisp and clear on 5.1.1.



play store is rendered in lower quality in slower internet so its not an issue.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 1, 2016)

Minion said:


> play store is rendered in lower quality in slower internet so its not an issue.



I know that, but I am on a 100 MBPS WiFi connection.
Also, it rendered fine prior to the 6.0.1 update on both the devices.
In fact the render was better on 3G rather than what I am seeing on WiFi right now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 18, 2016)

Import Data and Price of sony xperia x     | Zaub

Seriously Sony, selling a phone at 3 times its import price?


DateHS CodeDescriptionOrigin CountryPort of DischargeUnitQuantityValue (INR)Per Unit (INR)1-Jun-201685171290MODEL F5122IN/N LIME GOLD 1302-7547 XPERIA X DUAL (SONY MOBILE PHONE)ChinaBombay Air CargoPCS1502,424,00016,1601-Jun-201685171290F5122IN/P ROSE GOLD 1302-7548 XPERIA X DUAL (SONY MOBILE PHONE)ChinaBombay Air CargoPCS3605,817,60016,1601-Jun-201685171290F5122IN/B GRAPHITE BLACK 1302-7544 XPERIA X DUAL (SONY MOBILE PHONE)ChinaBombay Air CargoPCS73011,796,80016,1601-Jun-201685171290F5122IN/W WHITE 1302-7546 XPERIA X DUAL (SONY MOBILE PHONE)ChinaBombay Air CargoPCS4006,464,00016,160


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 18, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Import Data and Price of sony xperia x     | Zaub
> 
> Seriously Sony, selling a phone at 3 times its import price?
> 
> ...


Does it really matter? No one with half a brain won't buy it. Well to the people who buy it let them waste their money, i shall laugh at their graves.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2016)

which is the best rooting app available ?

Kingroot, Framaroot, Towelroot, One click root, Kingoroot or any other


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 28, 2016)

There can never be a bad phone, there can be a bad pricing though


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 28, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> which is the best rooting app available ?
> 
> Kingroot, Framaroot, Towelroot, One click root, Kingoroot or any other



Stay away from Shady Chinese rooting apps. They are infamous for installing adware and half baked rooting. Framaroot and towelroot works on different exploits on different OS version.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> There can never be a bad phone, there can be a bad pricing though



um... Remember Facebook phone??


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jun 28, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> which is the best rooting app available ?
> 
> Kingroot, Framaroot, Towelroot, One click root, Kingoroot or any other


It's based on your device. Rooting my lenovo vibe device is tedious job that's why I use rooting apps.
KingRoot works best for my device.

Always try for proper rooting by computer as per xda.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2016)

Better than DU battery saver
ShutApp - Real Battery Saver - Android Apps on Google Pla


----------



## deveshK (Aug 9, 2016)

hello to all,
android is the worlds most popular mobile os platform and the eaze of use is hard to find with other and with the no of application,games are much higher with android. dont think its the best and go opt for this.arty_NF:


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 10, 2016)

deveshK said:


> hello to all,
> android is the worlds most popular mobile os platform and the eaze of use is hard to find with other and with the no of application,games are much higher with android. dont think its the best and go opt for this.arty_NF:



jeez thanks mate, that was highly informative and helpful. 
thank you for your valuable contribution towards betterment of the forum.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2016)

^lol. cut him some slack dude. He is a new member. He must be really excited to post something after joining but couldn't think of something cool to post.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 10, 2016)

^ for new member.
Welcome to Android... Set up account... Use Tapatalk... Connect Google account... Backup and format..
.....
Typing non sense...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2016)

I need an App which can block other app's Net connection ?

I am using NoRoot Firewall but it uses its VPN which I don't like.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 18, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I need an App which can block other app's Net connection ?
> 
> I am using NoRoot Firewall but it uses its VPN which I don't like.


Using NetGuard??


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Using NetGuard??



does it use VPN technique ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 18, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> does it use VPN technique ?


Why you need VPN??
VPN not necessary for mobiles or
In better words..
It's useful only for unblocking sites, otherwise it's just name to hype for mobile device.. there are many things now a days in mobile which leaks your ip location, browser, gps sensors wifi google service or apple or any mobile service. 
Basically It does not protect your privacy.
Drop idea of using VPN for mobiles..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 18, 2016)

And in my opinion firewall does better job in rooted device.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank God MIUI provides all these options built in.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 19, 2016)

^MIUI seriously??


----------



## ZTR (Aug 19, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^MIUI seriously??


Yes 
MIUI has inbuilt firewall if you didn't know

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 19, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Yes
> MIUI has inbuilt firewall if you didn't know
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


Ok. That i don't know, firewall.
But i don't consider any available mobile device is good with protecting anonymity. Talking about VPN.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Why you need VPN??
> VPN not necessary for mobiles or
> In better words..
> It's useful only for unblocking sites, otherwise it's just name to hype for mobile device.. there are many things now a days in mobile which leaks your ip location, browser, gps sensors wifi google service or apple or any mobile service.
> ...


u haven't read my question properly


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 19, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> u haven't read my question properly



U didn't understand my answer properly...

Ok. No root firewall creates VPN, and you don't want that.
I haven't tried NetGuard or AFWall+.
But both works well. Try and tell us, if it ask for creating VPN network.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 25, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^MIUI seriously??



Yes, and a very good Firewall at that.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 25, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Yes, and a very good Firewall at that.


Never tried any miui device or ROM.
Will try one for sure.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2016)

Google Pixel: Nexus program is now officially dead; device listings taken down &ndash; Tech

RIP Nexus.


----------



## jodo_c (Oct 5, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Google Pixel: Nexus program is now officially dead; device listings taken down – Tech
> 
> RIP Nexus.


One tech has to die for a better one to emerge.  Of course the Nexus cheap price is dead for sure.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 5, 2016)

yentrangkorea said:


> hey i installed a third party dialer now i wnt to make tht my default dialer how to change it ?? pls help



Dialer app usually connected with contact app. You can try disabling or uninstalling default contact app. (Take backup first).
Then install third party Dialer app.
Default Dialer app or Contact app can be found in system apps in settings.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2016)

Finally Google to force OEMs to use standard volume controls:
After years, Google to force Android device OEMs to support [some] standard headphone inline control


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2016)

This App is good for measuring charging and battery drain
Ampere - Android Apps on Google Pla


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi All, how does one factory reset and not have the apps come back.. need a fresh start with the phone


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 25, 2016)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Hi All, how does one factory reset and not have the apps come back.. need a fresh start with the phone



any help people?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 25, 2016)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> any help people?



Root the phone and delete their apks and odex files from system folder.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 25, 2016)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Hi All, how does one factory reset and not have the apps come back.. need a fresh start with the phone



Which phone you have? Factory resetting the phone is usually done by starting the phone with a 2 or 3 button press maneuver that takes you to a bootloader menu from where you can reset the device and varies with each phone model. In general these combinations works to get you to bootloader menu:
Power button + Vol Up
Power button + Vol Down
Power button + Vol Up + Vol Down ...

If you are not rooting the phone, then you can't remove the System Apps. If you have Nexus, Moto phones, those have very few apps to begin with so you don't need to worry.
If you have a phone which have lots of bloat then only way to remove them is to reset the phone and do what SaiyanGoku mentioned.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 25, 2016)

Cyanogenmod also dieded :crying2_NF:


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 25, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Which phone you have? Factory resetting the phone is usually done by starting the phone with a 2 or 3 button press maneuver that takes you to a bootloader menu from where you can reset the device and varies with each phone model. In general these combinations works to get you to bootloader menu:
> Power button + Vol Up
> Power button + Vol Down
> Power button + Vol Up + Vol Down ...
> ...



Its my mom's galaxy which has space issues. I am ok with the bloat. Reset will be done from settings-backup and reset-factory data reset

Last time she reset and signed into her google account, the old image was restored and she faced space issues again. So what is needed right now is that it does not restore its old image on reset.. thats it


----------



## sinhead (Dec 25, 2016)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Its my mom's galaxy .Reset will be done from settings-backup and reset-factory data reset.... the old image was restored



I am facing this problem too (samsung phone).  Looking forward to a solution. Factory reset did not result in a factory fresh state which I was expecting. Lots of earlier data remained.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 25, 2016)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Last time she reset and signed into her google account, the old image was restored and she faced space issues again. So what is needed right now is that it does not restore its old image on reset.. thats it



Not sure what you mean by "old image". Reset "resets" your device, that is all user installed apps with data are gone. It also means that the system apps are also reset.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 26, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Not sure what you mean by "old image". Reset "resets" your device, that is all user installed apps with data are gone. It also means that the system apps are also reset.



Well, I'll explain it further. Once you have factory reset it and the phone restarts, you get the initial setup wizard. The phone prompts you to enter your google account. Once you have, it asks you whether you want to enable google backup for photos and apps. We selected yes. 
After that, it will ask you to choose whether you want to restore the old phone image from google drive?  The image will be most probably a day old. Here we had two options - to choose the image we want to restore  or select later. We chose later. 

Right now it was showing over 50% internal memory as free.

But after a while all the old apps + everything came back and we are back to 9% free storage.

How do I not have this happen? I only want the contacts back and want to enable photos backup. Dont want apps backup any more. Thats it.

Tell me if this helps or you need further details?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 26, 2016)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Well, I'll explain it further. Once you have factory reset it and the phone restarts, you get the initial setup wizard. The phone prompts you to enter your google account. Once you have, it asks you whether you want to enable google backup for photos and apps. We selected yes.
> After that, it will ask you to choose whether you want to restore the old phone image from google drive?  The image will be most probably a day old. Here we had two options - to choose the image we want to restore  or select later. We chose later.
> 
> Right now it was showing over 50% internal memory as free.
> ...



Skip adding the account during initial setup. Add it later when you access the playstore and under settings-> accounts -> Google change respective sync settings. Would be better to set it to manual sync and take regular offline backups to a PC.


----------



## justgothere (Jan 5, 2017)

Is there any easy way of transferring image and video files from Xiaomi Mi4 phone to a windows 7 laptop / macbook air by USB CABLE?

regards


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2017)

justgothere said:


> Is there any easy way of transferring image and video files from Xiaomi Mi4 phone to a windows 7 laptop / macbook air by USB CABLE?
> 
> regards



From an Android phone just connect Windows 7 laptop by USB and transfer files. There are two modes, mass storage mode, or MTP mode.
With Macbook I am not sure.

You can always use wireless transfer methods like "Remote manager" provided by ES file explorer.


----------



## justgothere (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for the prompt reply , I will revert with my experience.

regards


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2017)

If you are installing/downloading apps from 3rd party websites or sharing via ShareIt...then I recommend Malwarebytes Antimalware for Android.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 25, 2017)

Anti Virus/Malware Apps in Android is a myth. Its not needed.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 26, 2017)

But then why so many antivirus softwares out there for android?


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 26, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> But then why so many antivirus softwares out there for android?


Market depends on customers, not need.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes.. Like Slingshot said, people demand it. And the companies milk them!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Market depends on customers, not need.


No, Customer and Need are complimentary to each other.

_A Customer will only buy if he/has need._


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 1, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> No, Customer and Need are complimentary to each other.
> 
> _A Customer will only buy if he/has need._



Do you believe that all those crap cleaners are really 'needed'?

It is a customer want, not customer need.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Do you believe that all those crap cleaners are really 'needed'?
> 
> It is a customer want, not customer need.



Its not about all things a customer need.

There are N number of apps cleaners available but its upto the customer's need if he really wants to use an app or not.

and your point is only emphasizing on a customer and not on his needs...that's what I want to convey.

- - - Updated - - -



TheSloth said:


> But then why so many antivirus softwares out there for android?



Its an open market and all App companies wants to compete.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 6, 2017)

ax3 said:


> my samsung galaxy j7 phone automatically shutdown when power reaches 79% ... does any1 experience this in any of samsung phones ???
> does any1 suggest me a solution ???
> 
> ppl plz help ...




Dump that crap and get a Moto/Xiaomi phone


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 8, 2017)

Is there any good Nokia PC Suite like software for browsing your android mobile on desktop or laptop?


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 8, 2017)

MyPhoneExplorer. 

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Is there any good Nokia PC Suite like software for browsing your android mobile on desktop or laptop?


Use airdroid app instead.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 8, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Use airdroid app instead.


Sorry, what?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Sorry, what?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



AirDroid: Remote access &amp; File - Android Apps on Google Pla

This is a browser based PC-suite (kind of).

No need to install anything on the PC.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 8, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> AirDroid: Remote access &amp; File - Android Apps on Google Pla
> 
> This is a browser based PC-suite (kind of).
> 
> No need to install anything on the PC.


Any suggestions on which is better my phone explorer or the one you mentioned?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 8, 2017)

Try both and see. Whatever floats your boat is the one. 

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 8, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Try both and see. Whatever floats your boat is the one.
> 
> Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 12, 2017)

Hi, I have Lg v10 H961n the dual sim version. I was trying to use vpn app and tried many apps but whenever I ON VPN my net does not work ? any suggestion


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2017)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Hi, I have Lg v10 H961n the dual sim version. I was trying to use vpn app and tried many apps but whenever I ON VPN my net does not work ? any suggestion


which VPN are u using ?
try Opera VPN


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 12, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> which VPN are u using ?
> try Opera VPN


Betternet, turbo vpn these app work on my iphone but not in Lg v10 and I can't find Opera VPN in Play store


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 12, 2017)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Betternet, turbo vpn these app work on my iphone but not in Lg v10 and I can't find Opera VPN in Play store


Opera Free VPN - Unlimited VPN - Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 13, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Opera Free VPN - Unlimited VPN - Android Apps on Google Play



This app is incompatible with all of your devices.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 13, 2017)

NIGHTMARE said:


> This app is incompatible with all of your devices.


Sideload it from Opera Free VPN - Unlimited VPN APKs - APKMirror


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 14, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Sideload it from Opera Free VPN - Unlimited VPN APKs - APKMirror



Tried but app is not working even it not get started I think its not made for my phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2017)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Tried but app is not working even it not get started I think its not made for my phone.


Check if the default LG VPN app is causing this issue. If yes, disable it and try again.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 14, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Check if the default LG VPN app is causing this issue. If yes, disable it and try again.


Bro I seen VPN setting there is no configuration or any profile inside  the VPN section. Only I can add new profile for VPN setting. Don't know what is wrong ?


----------



## TigerKing (May 21, 2017)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Bro I seen VPN setting there is no configuration or any profile inside  the VPN section. Only I can add new profile for VPN setting. Don't know what is wrong ?


is there any "network reset" option in "backup and reset" or "more option" in wireless and networks?
if nothing works try factory reset.

are you using mobile internet? try other device and try vpn.


----------



## TigerKing (May 23, 2017)

Anyone tried unlocking Redmi Note 4!?
I need help with it..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Anyone tried unlocking Redmi Note 4!?


What kind of help? Did you apply for the keys yet?


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 23, 2017)

thetechfreak said:


> What kind of help? Did you apply for the keys yet?


it wasn't unlocking at first.. then I waited for 7 days..
successfully unlocked on 7th day..
thank you for asking..


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 11, 2017)

ByteSized93 said:


> Wait wut? You need to wait for days to unlock?


yes..
for moto devices you get unlock code and approval in 1 day max.
but for Xiaomi devices need to wait for 7 days..
Unlocking another devices on same "Mi account" you need to wait for 30 days..


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 10, 2017)

Idea 4G does not work on Redmi note 4?? 
idea customer care support saying 2100mhz not supported.

anybody tried with custom roms??

need help here..


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 29, 2017)

it is 2017, I am still using Android M for Moto X Play. No official updates.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 30, 2017)

^play edition and no updates strange..


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 4, 2017)

Finally got Android N update today after long time wait. Happy.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 3, 2017)

Anyone using Sound Mods for their devices??

I want to know which is best.. 

[APP] Official ViPER4Android Audio Effects (FX v2.5.0.5) - New Features & 7.0 Support

ARISE Sound Systems™ - Auditory Research in Sound Enhancement - Magnum Opus 20170506

[SOUNDMOD][5.0/6.0/7.0+][13/08/17]DivineBeats_V10.0 Infinity: The Sound You Deserve

[UPDATE: 10/26/2017] Collective Dolby Atmos® Port Thread [Unity/AML][v3.1]

I tried Dolby Atmos only.. And it worked well loud sound and great experience.. Still need to know which is best.. 
Anyone tried?


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 21, 2017)

Google's Hangout. Any app which provides good quality and uses lesser data??


----------



## Minion (Nov 21, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> Google's Hangout. Any app which provides good quality and uses lesser data??


google duos though not sure about data consumption


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2018)

Anybody who has flashed an Oreo rom on Oneplus 3/3T, could you post battery stats and whether volte is working and alert slider modification options with the rom name?


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 6, 2018)

How can i root asus zenphonex2 laser 550 kl to remove bloatware and free space.im on marshmallow


----------



## billubakra (Jan 13, 2018)

Can we use a single Google account in two Android phones? If yes then will we be able to use the purchased apps and stuff in both of them?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 13, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Can we use a single Google account in two Android phones? If yes then will we be able to use the purchased apps and stuff in both of them?


Yes and yes


----------



## billubakra (Jan 14, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes and yes


Goku just tried the same. The apps purchased and installed in one phone are showing the option to buy again in the other.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 14, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Goku just tried the same. The apps purchased and installed in one phone are showing the option to buy again in the other.


I have used the same google account on two phones while shifting data and apps and it always works. Are you sure no other account is present in both the phones?


----------



## billubakra (Jan 14, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have used the same google account on two phones while shifting data and apps and it always works. Are you sure no other account is present in both the phones?


I am trying to use same Google account in two devices simultaneously.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 14, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Goku just tried the same. The apps purchased and installed in one phone are showing the option to buy again in the other.


This was my experience too. What are we missing?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't think app license is valid for "simultaneous use" on 2 devices using same google account.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 14, 2018)

Will it work if I de-register (or something) an older device which is no longer in day-to-day use?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 14, 2018)

How will you "de-register" it?Factory resetting & then setting up device with a new google account is one way I can think of which should certainly de-register all google play paid licenses. @SaiyanGoku may shed some more light on this based on his experience.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 14, 2018)

Can't we sign out of the device using accounts.google.com?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 14, 2018)

For non-rooted phones only other way to change primary google account on android device is to add a new google account & then delete the old one.Rooted phones can switch primary google account by simply deleting a file.I am assuming google play store apps check license against device hardware ID/primary google account combination so to "transfer license" one needs to change primary google account on old device & then add that same google account as primary account on new device to reinstall app.

P.S.one can have multiple google accounts on an android device & one can also set which apps use which accounts(e.g.google now use 1 account while google play store use another) but that is different from "primary google account".


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 15, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't think app license is valid for "simultaneous use" on 2 devices using same google account.


I have used Nova launcher prime and Poweramp on two phones simultaneously without any issue . (Have removed google account from RN3 for testing different apps before purchasing them for OP3)


----------



## billubakra (Jan 15, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have used Nova launcher prime and Poweramp on two phones simultaneously without any issue . (Have removed google account from RN3 for testing different apps before purchasing them for OP3)


Then why is it not working for me and @sling-shot


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have used Nova launcher prime and Poweramp on two phones simultaneously without any issue . (Have removed google account from RN3 for testing different apps before purchasing them for OP3)


Using same google account on both phones simultaneously too?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 15, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Using same google account on both phones simultaneously too?


Yes. Licensing part is taken care by google play services.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Then why is it not working for me and @sling-shot


If you have Lucky Patcher it might interfere with licensing service.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 15, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you have Lucky Patcher it might interfere with licensing service.


No lucky patcher in either of the phones. Both are non-rooted phones.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes. Licensing part is taken care by google play services.


I see,I thought google play apps are hardware ID bound,kinda like microsoft,& one license is supposed to run only on one hardware ID.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2018)

billubakra said:


> No lucky patcher in either of the phones. Both are non-rooted phones.


I faced the same issue when I hard reset my phone today. Removed the phone by going to myaccount.google.com on a desktop and then added same account on phone. This fixed the problem.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2018)

Any alternative for Opera Mini? App turned into crap with all the lockscreen ads.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 26, 2018)

Try this,seems good:
Firefox Focus: The privacy browser – Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 26, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try this,seems good:
> Firefox Focus: The privacy browser – Android Apps on Google Play


I do not think Firefox Focus can be an alternative to Opera Mini which functions based on server side compression. UC Browser may be but that is also equally bad.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 26, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Any alternative for Opera Mini? App turned into crap with all the lockscreen ads.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Try Brave Browser. It does not actually compress pages but blocks so much of ads that the pages load better.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try this,seems good:
> Firefox Focus: The privacy browser – Android Apps on Google Play


I'm already using it but feels as if something is lacking.
Found this app which isn't available in Indian play store (got it from apkmirror):

Firefox Rocket - Fast and Lightweight Web Browser – Android Apps on Google Play

Let me see how it compares with Opera Mini.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Try Brave Browser. It does not actually compress pages but blocks so much of ads that the pages load better.


Would try it as well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 26, 2018)

What about using noscript with firefox/firefox based mobile browsers,it should take care of any ad?Only thing is you have to enable 2-3 domains on every website for full/almost full functionality but if you need to read only text then even that is not required for most sites.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 26, 2018)

I am a big fan of Firefox in general and have both Firefox and Nightly installed and in use on mobile. (just love their sync feature) 

But they are heavy. And slower too. At least the UI is. 

Brave is much better and responsive.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> What about using noscript with firefox/firefox based mobile browsers,it should take care of any ad?Only thing is you have to enable 2-3 domains on every website for full/almost full functionality but if you need to read only text then even that is not required for most sites.


I need something powerful like chrome but light on resources like firefox focus. Opera mini used to be that option. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 27, 2018)

Then I don't think anything comparable is available.Have you tried noscript with FF focus,may be after a few days of adjustments(aka learning which domains to allow on noscript for most visited sites) this combo may come close to opera mini?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2018)

FF Focus is a privacy browser which removes your browsing traces on exit.
Chrome is what mostly used by people on Mobile.

Also, give a try to Microsoft Edge


----------



## Minion (Feb 28, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Any alternative for Opera Mini? App turned into crap with all the lockscreen ads.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Those can be disabled from opera mini settings even those news can be turned off


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2018)

Minion said:


> Those can be disabled from opera mini settings even those news can be turned off


Uninstalled it on that day only. So far, I'm liking Firefox Rocket. 
Google cracks down on apps with shady lock screen ads

Opera Mini isn't a lockscreen app. Hope they remove that "feature" before Google removes it from play store.


----------



## Minion (Mar 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Uninstalled it on that day only. So far, I'm liking Firefox Rocket.
> Google cracks down on apps with shady lock screen ads
> 
> Opera Mini isn't a lockscreen app. Hope they remove that "feature" before Google removes it from play store.


Opera mini doesn't drain battery also inbuilt adblocker is good


----------



## hotshot05 (Mar 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Any alternative for Opera Mini? App turned into crap with all the lockscreen ads.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You can try Opera (not mini)
Does not have any lockscreen ads.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2018)

*Android P first look*


----------



## Bikas Gaur (Apr 11, 2018)

Have anyone received Android Oreo update on Note 8 yet?

Bikas
TutuApp Download - Android APK & iOS


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2018)

Mi A2 (Mi 6X) May Launch on April 25 as Xiaomi Sends Invite


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2018)

ax3 said:


> which free software do you use to transfer pics, movies, songs etc from pc to android phone ???


[Official]MobileTrans 1-Click Phone to Phone Transfer

AnyTrans® - Your One-Stop Manager for iPhone, Android & Cloud


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 24, 2018)

ax3 said:


> which free software do you use to transfer pics, movies, songs etc from pc to android phone ???



ES File Explorer's " View on PC " using WiFi network.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Planing to install a custom ROM on my Mi A1.

Any suggestions ? which is the one u r using ?

I want one which has swipe/tap to sleep feature.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 21, 2019)

Huawei Pursues Licensing Revenues From US Firms

Licensing Tech May Hold the Key
Is Huawei Really a Security Threat?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 21, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Huawei Pursues Licensing Revenues From US Firms
> 
> Licensing Tech May Hold the Key
> Is Huawei Really a Security Threat?


From what I remember, US Congress was never presented concrete proof of Huawei's security threat, just NSA/CIA saying it might be used by China for spying stating connection of Huawei's founders to Chinese Defense. Trump had the powers to put Huawei in black list & he did. It seems more like a victim of the US-China trade war. Its possible that China could use it for spying or maybe NSA can't use Huawei devices for their own spying, who knows.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> From what I remember, US Congress was never presented concrete proof of Huawei's security threat, just NSA/CIA saying it might be used by China for spying stating connection of Huawei's founders to Chinese Defense. Trump had the powers to put Huawei in black list & he did. It seems more like a victim of the US-China trade war. Its possible that China could use it for spying or maybe NSA can't use Huawei devices for their own spying, who knows.


When talking about China/things related to China,a different perspective needs to be taken when looking at things.What you are saying is true for a "democratic enough" country like USA but not for China/Russia.There is never "concrete proof" in International espionage,it is all a game of pros vs cons.Why do you think Huawei gets the short end of stick & not xiomi/bbk,it is because cons of the scenario of Huawei helping chinese govt are much more than all the possible pros of Huawei being innocent & providing cheaper prices. Nobody can give a guarantee that Huawei is 100% complicit or 100% innocent but one can give a 100% guarantee that if Huawei chooses to help Chinese govt then it will be a devastating blow to a country's national security where it has participated in implementation of 5G technology. It is also why India should not allow Huawei to participate in 5G trials as India is already on opposite side of China.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> When talking about China/things related to China,a different perspective needs to be taken when looking at things.What you are saying is true for a "democratic enough" country like USA but not for China/Russia.There is never "concrete proof" in International espionage,it is all a game of pros vs cons.Why do you think Huawei gets the short end of stick & not xiomi/bbk,it is because cons of the scenario of Huawei helping chinese govt are much more than all the possible pros of Huawei being innocent & providing cheaper prices. Nobody can give a guarantee that Huawei is 100% complicit or 100% innocent but one can give a 100% guarantee that if Huawei chooses to help Chinese govt then it will be a devastating blow to a country's national security where it has participated in implementation of 5G technology. It is also why India should not allow Huawei to participate in 5G trials as India is already on opposite side of China.


Yes, well said.
Or if we might already taken precautionary measures against such activities by it because we are no fools to compromise on our safety and security just for the sake of money. If what I say is true then we dont need to worry otherwise as you said we should not give them the chance on 5G Trials.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2019)

See this once:ARM cuts ties with Huawei, threatening future chip designs
If Huawei Loses ARM's Chip Designs, It's Toast
ARM is the latest tech company to sever ties with Huawei after US import ban


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 22, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> When talking about China/things related to China,a different perspective needs to be taken when looking at things.What you are saying is true for a "democratic enough" country like USA but not for China/Russia.There is never "concrete proof" in International espionage,it is all a game of pros vs cons.Why do you think Huawei gets the short end of stick & not xiomi/bbk,it is because cons of the scenario of Huawei helping chinese govt are much more than all the possible pros of Huawei being innocent & providing cheaper prices. Nobody can give a guarantee that Huawei is 100% complicit or 100% innocent but one can give a 100% guarantee that if Huawei chooses to help Chinese govt then it will be a devastating blow to a country's national security where it has participated in implementation of 5G technology. It is also why India should not allow Huawei to participate in 5G trials as India is already on opposite side of China.


Huawei is one of the largest Chinese companies, it was no. 2 in terms of smartphone sales in the world before US sanctions. It wasn't doing well in India, but doesn't mean it was a small company. Xiaomi & BBK are nothing in front of Huawei, so Huawei is a much better bargaining chip.

You & me can just speculate, but the chances of it being victim of trade war is higher IMO. Other companies like Ericsson or Nokia can help intelligence agencies for spying who knows.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Huawei is one of the largest Chinese companies, it was no. 2 in terms of smartphone sales in the world before US sanctions. It wasn't doing well in India, but doesn't mean it was a small company. Xiaomi & BBK are nothing in front of Huawei, so Huawei is a much better bargaining chip.
> 
> You & me can just speculate, but the chances of it being victim of trade war is higher IMO. Other companies like Ericsson or Nokia can help intelligence agencies for spying who knows.


It is a well known fact that China uses cyber attacks as part of its policy to gain tech advances.Agreed that all capable nations also do so but none matches the Chinese ambitions & resources as they specialized in industrial espionage(just like Russia can be considered expert in online social manipulation & US in privacy invasion of its citizens as well as foreigners). The difference between China & every other nation is that "China thinks it deserved its lost glory & now has the means to achieve it"(compare this to UK & Russia,both nuclear powers & major nations but none as ambitious as China). I would rather be spied upon by USA where a simple reporter can abuse Trump on national TV without fear(the logical one & not like the first world problems of not having proper quality toilet paper in washroom) compared to China where speaking against the "paramount leader" may get you under house arrest/re-education camp(what they call it in Xinjiang) or Russia where speaking against "The Strongman" will likely get you a swift court awarded jail sentence.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 23, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is a well known fact that China uses cyber attacks as part of its policy to gain tech advances.Agreed that all capable nations also do so but none matches the Chinese ambitions & resources as they specialized in industrial espionage(just like Russia can be considered expert in online social manipulation & US in privacy invasion of its citizens as well as foreigners). The difference between China & every other nation is that "China thinks it deserved its lost glory & now has the means to achieve it"(compare this to UK & Russia,both nuclear powers & major nations but none as ambitious as China). I would rather be spied upon by USA where a simple reporter can abuse Trump on national TV without fear(the logical one & not like the first world problems of not having proper quality toilet paper in washroom) compared to China where speaking against the "paramount leader" may get you under house arrest/re-education camp(what they call it in Xinjiang) or Russia where speaking against "The Strongman" will likely get you a swift court awarded jail sentence.


I agree with you with all my heart.



whitestar_999 said:


> It is a well known fact that China uses cyber attacks as part of its policy to gain tech advances.Agreed that all capable nations also do so but none matches the Chinese ambitions & resources as they specialized in industrial espionage(just like Russia can be considered expert in online social manipulation & US in privacy invasion of its citizens as well as foreigners). The difference between China & every other nation is that "China thinks it deserved its lost glory & now has the means to achieve it"(compare this to UK & Russia,both nuclear powers & major nations but none as ambitious as China). I would rather be spied upon by USA where a simple reporter can abuse Trump on national TV without fear(the logical one & not like the first world problems of not having proper quality toilet paper in washroom) compared to China where speaking against the "paramount leader" may get you under house arrest/re-education camp(what they call it in Xinjiang) or Russia where speaking against "The Strongman" will likely get you a swift court awarded jail sentence.


For 10 long years I was saying the same thing even before Snowden's Debacle, that I rather be spied by the US rather China. But Russia have changed a lot since Putin came into power.
I am not a bhakt but I am proud to say that Modi is the leader we always wanted and God gave us one.



whitestar_999 said:


> It is a well known fact that China uses cyber attacks as part of its policy to gain tech advances.Agreed that all capable nations also do so but none matches the Chinese ambitions & resources as they specialized in industrial espionage(just like Russia can be considered expert in online social manipulation & US in privacy invasion of its citizens as well as foreigners). The difference between China & every other nation is that "China thinks it deserved its lost glory & now has the means to achieve it"(compare this to UK & Russia,both nuclear powers & major nations but none as ambitious as China). I would rather be spied upon by USA where a simple reporter can abuse Trump on national TV without fear(the logical one & not like the first world problems of not having proper quality toilet paper in washroom) compared to China where speaking against the "paramount leader" may get you under house arrest/re-education camp(what they call it in Xinjiang) or Russia where speaking against "The Strongman" will likely get you a swift court awarded jail sentence.


What about these 3rs party developers:Stories of Smart Spies: Alexa & Google Home Abused to Steal Passwords


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2019)

I think this is going off topic so let's remain focused on "official android".


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 17, 2020)

I didn't know until Rumbamon mentioned today that Oppo and One plus belongs to same parent company, BBK. Now I am just sad.

Is OnePlus turning into Oppo?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 17, 2020)

Oppo one plus vivo and realme are all same parent company but different targets.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I didn't know until Rumbamon mentioned today that Oppo and One plus belongs to same parent company, BBK. Now I am just sad.
> 
> Is OnePlus turning into Oppo?


MKBHD just dropped this. Definitely worth watching


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 11, 2021)

Need help
My Redmi Note 7 (lavender) on stock MIUI, have very strange problem.
Mobile turns off suddenly without warning.. screen goes off, after few seconds device vibrates and turns on.
this sudden restart is random, happens mostly while playing youtube, jio tv, airtel tv etc etc, sometimes before picking up incoming voice or video call..
tried flashing custom roms, RR 8.6.5 official, PE+, ancient, havoc, but restart problem is too sudden. device does not boot completely, in between boot animation, device turns off and turns on again continuously.

only solution is to keep mobile connected with charging cable,
no restart when charging through wall charger, spent 3+ hrs watching movies, (device temperature was normal warm after 3 hrs, not heated)
While flashing roms (recovery mode) there was no restart.

I think may be it's all because of battery. Any other guesses?
Can anyone provide link for original battery for redmi note 7? or mi service center is only option for original battery?
*www.mi.com/in/service/sparepartsprice/

Do mi service centre provide service for unlocked bootloader devices? Software, hardware repair, replace service?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 12, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Need help
> My Redmi Note 7 (lavender) on stock MIUI, have very strange problem.
> Mobile turns off suddenly without warning.. screen goes off, after few seconds device vibrates and turns on.
> this sudden restart is random, happens mostly while playing youtube, jio tv, airtel tv etc etc, sometimes before picking up incoming voice or video call..
> ...


I think it might be the battery as well. Even though battery life hasn't taken a major hit but with age the max voltage that can be output decreases as well, so maybe the phone is asking for more power than the battery can provide. If it was an OS issue, reset or custom ROMs shouldn't exhibit the same problem.  Visit a service centre.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 17, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I think it might be the battery as well. Even though battery life hasn't taken a major hit but with age the max voltage that can be output decreases as well, so maybe the phone is asking for more power than the battery can provide. If it was an OS issue, reset or custom ROMs shouldn't exhibit the same problem. Visit a service centre.


Okay. But battery lasts long like it used to. no quick discharge or quick charge.
Maybe I found the exact problem. It's speaker.
When I set speaker volume to zero and play any Video or Audio or Game or App, it does not restart.
But when I set speaker volume to max, and play any Video or Audio or Game or App, it restarts without warning.
Maybe it's speaker fault or dirt and dust in it causing issue.

And for custom ROMs I need to check that again..


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 17, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Okay. But battery lasts long like it used to. no quick discharge or quick charge.
> Maybe I found the exact problem. It's speaker.
> When I set speaker volume to zero and play any Video or Audio or Game or App, it does not restart.
> But when I set speaker volume to max, and play any Video or Audio or Game or App, it restarts without warning.
> ...


Strange


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 1, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Okay. But battery lasts long like it used to. no quick discharge or quick charge.
> Maybe I found the exact problem. It's speaker.
> When I set speaker volume to zero and play any Video or Audio or Game or App, it does not restart.
> But when I set speaker volume to max, and play any Video or Audio or Game or App, it restarts without warning.
> ...


It was battery problem. Replaced battery with own risk.
Mi Service Center suggested, if it's not battery problem then it will be your loss, once replaced we can't take battery back. You can keep device here under observation, we will check for 100% volume speaker problem.
But I convinced them that if it's battery problem then I will be returning battery within a day. I also took back the old battery.
I tried playing videos, songs, fm at 100% volume for more than 2 days. Everything seems normal.


----------



## Tusharma (May 28, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Mi Service Center suggested


They hardly help people unless they could make a lot of money. Redmi devices are also quite buggy these days.


----------



## msankadi (May 29, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> It was battery problem. Replaced battery with own risk.
> Mi Service Center suggested, if it's not battery problem then it will be your loss, once replaced we can't take battery back. You can keep device here under observation, we will check for 100% volume speaker problem.
> But I convinced them that if it's battery problem then I will be returning battery within a day. I also took back the old battery.
> I tried playing videos, songs, fm at 100% volume for more than 2 days. Everything seems normal.


How much were the charges to replace battery? 

Sent from my RMX2081 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (May 29, 2021)

msankadi said:


> How much were the charges to replace battery?
> 
> Sent from my RMX2081 using Tapatalk


₹799 for only battery
*www.mi.com/in/service/sparepartsprice/
Service charges - 350 + 31.5 (CGST (9%)) + 31.5 (SGST (9%)) +
Battery BN4A - 799 + 71.91 (CGST (9%)) + 71.91 (SGST (9%)) +
Adhesive (battery, cover) - 29 + 2.61 (CGST (9%)) + 2.61 (SGST (9%))
Total - ₹1390.04


----------



## msankadi (May 29, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> ₹799 for only battery
> *www.mi.com/in/service/sparepartsprice/
> Service charges - 350 + 31.5 (CGST (9%)) + 31.5 (SGST (9%)) +
> Battery BN4A - 799 + 71.91 (CGST (9%)) + 71.91 (SGST (9%)) +
> ...


Wow that's an awesome price. Basically use battery for a year or two and get it changed with zero guilt 

Sent from my RMX2081 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tusharma (Jul 1, 2021)

Tusharma said:


> Redmi devices are also quite buggy these days.


Also, I came to know that Redmi rebranded a smartphone 3 times to launch it across the world. Redmi Note 10 5G and Poco M3 Pro are the same smartphones with the same Dimensity 700 chipset but launched in different regions.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 1, 2021)

Man you are obsessed with mediatek lol


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2021)

My Realme X2 Pro got updated to Android 11 and Realme UI 2.0


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 2, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> My Realme X2 Pro got updated to Android 11 and Realme UI 2.0



Is it lagging? Also is it buggy? How much is the performa drop?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Is it lagging? Also is it buggy? How much is the performa drop?


No lags as of now. But all my games are not visible in default launcher.


----------



## OrrBitt (Jul 17, 2021)

I have an old Android phone; it had a system backup feature which backs up SMS, Call log, etc. When I ran it, it created a single .gbk file. When I try to open the file in Android or in Windows, it displays a lot of gibberish.

I searched online and found an online converter but I don't want to use anything online as the file contains my SMSes. The only software I found that could open it was InterBase and I downloaded and ran it, but couldn't make it work. The other options for opening .gbk files were all related to biology and genes.

Anyone knows how to open a .gbk file on Windows or Ubuntu or Android?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2021)

OrrBitt said:


> I have an old Android phone; it had a system backup feature which backs up SMS, Call log, etc. When I ran it, it created a single .gbk file. When I try to open the file in Android or in Windows, it displays a lot of gibberish.
> 
> I searched online and found an online converter but I don't want to use anything online as the file contains my SMSes. The only software I found that could open it was InterBase and I downloaded and ran it, but couldn't make it work. The other options for opening .gbk files were all related to biology and genes.
> 
> Anyone knows how to open a .gbk file on Windows or Ubuntu or Android?


Try this(you must use android 5 or lower only as this feature was removed from android 6 onward I believe):
*forums.androidcentral.com/ask-ques...-backup-file-android-4-2-2-android-5-0-a.html


----------



## OrrBitt (Jul 18, 2021)

@whitestar_999 Thanks for the link. I'll try it out. The old phone I've mentioned runs android 4.2. 

Isn't there any way to open the gbk file on the computer? I'd like to save the call logs, SMSes, etc in txt format. 

There is some kind of problem with the phone - two days back it started giving a message that the battery is too hot and I should remove it, and I did but it was cold to the touch. I installed a temperature app and first it showed the battery temp as -22 degrees (yes, too cold and not hot) while the cpu temps were around 40-45 degrees. After restarting the phone, the app started showing the correct battery temp, somewhere around 35 degrees. Also, the screen suddenly shows lines and stuff and locking and unlocking the phone sometimes solves the problem, sometimes doesn't. It could be a software problem so I was going to factory reset it, which is why I made the backup.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2021)

OrrBitt said:


> @whitestar_999 Thanks for the link. I'll try it out. The old phone I've mentioned runs android 4.2.
> 
> Isn't there any way to open the gbk file on the computer? I'd like to save the call logs, SMSes, etc in txt format.
> 
> There is some kind of problem with the phone - two days back it started giving a message that the battery is too hot and I should remove it, and I did but it was cold to the touch. I installed a temperature app and first it showed the battery temp as -22 degrees (yes, too cold and not hot) while the cpu temps were around 40-45 degrees. After restarting the phone, the app started showing the correct battery temp, somewhere around 35 degrees. Also, the screen suddenly shows lines and stuff and locking and unlocking the phone sometimes solves the problem, sometimes doesn't. It could be a software problem so I was going to factory reset it, which is why I made the backup.


I use this for general backups:
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.idea.backup.smscontacts&hl=en_IN&gl=US


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 18, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I use this for general backups:
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.idea.backup.smscontacts&hl=en_IN&gl=US


Thanks for sharing the link! How do sink the backup file with new updates/changes made to the files/folders?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 18, 2021)

OrrBitt said:


> @whitestar_999 Thanks for the link. I'll try it out. The old phone I've mentioned runs android 4.2.
> 
> Isn't there any way to open the gbk file on the computer? I'd like to save the call logs, SMSes, etc in txt format.
> 
> There is some kind of problem with the phone - two days back it started giving a message that the battery is too hot and I should remove it, and I did but it was cold to the touch. I installed a temperature app and first it showed the battery temp as -22 degrees (yes, too cold and not hot) while the cpu temps were around 40-45 degrees. After restarting the phone, the app started showing the correct battery temp, somewhere around 35 degrees. Also, the screen suddenly shows lines and stuff and locking and unlocking the phone sometimes solves the problem, sometimes doesn't. It could be a software problem so I was going to factory reset it, which is why I made the backup.



you can use android x86 image of 4.2 and the use it to save files in another format


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Thanks for sharing the link! How do sink the backup file with new updates/changes made to the files/folders?


Manual copy paste does the job every time.


----------



## Tusharma (Jul 20, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Man you are obsessed with mediatek lol


Not so obsessed but I really like Mediatek as a brand because it produces processors for literally all kinds of smart electronics and gadgets and even vehicles as well which is pretty fascinating and huge.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 20, 2021)

Tusharma said:


> Not so obsessed but I really like Mediatek as a brand because it produces processors for literally all kinds of smart electronics and gadgets and even vehicles as well which is pretty fascinating and huge.


Nothing surprising in this considering age of IoT. Even snapdragon/qualcomm are doing/going to do same thing.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 20, 2021)

Tusharma said:


> Not so obsessed but I really like Mediatek as a brand because it produces processors for literally all kinds of smart electronics and gadgets and even vehicles as well which is pretty fascinating and huge.



Before mediatek, it was samsung used that widely. And dont forget TMSC which is the main fab on which most chips are manufactured.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 20, 2021)

What's surprising is mediatek and nvidia have partnered up to manufacture arm laptops running mobile GPUs with raytracing and dlss support. Someone recently made a video of Wolfenstein running with ray tracing.

So it's samsung with Exynos + amd, mediatek + nvidia, apple with m1 and m1x ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2021)

Tusharma said:


> because it produces processors for literally all kinds of smart electronics and gadgets and even vehicles as well which is pretty fascinating and huge.


Then you should be a fan of ARM instead of Mediatek


----------



## aby geek (Jul 23, 2021)

Hello everyone,
I want to know if getting the screen of a galaxy note 5 repaired makes any sense?
Can it still run new android os versions and latest apps?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Hello everyone,
> I want to know if getting the screen of a galaxy note 5 repaired makes any sense?
> Can it still run new android os versions and latest apps?


get a new phone. genuine screen repair will cost a Bomb. and the duplicate screen repair will not last long.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 23, 2021)

How much do they quote for repair


----------



## aby geek (Jul 23, 2021)

Its my sister's. She has both note 3 and note 5 lying around. Note 3 crashed because of software and note 5 got a little water underneath screen so theres a blurry patch. So she said that if note 5 can still be used with 12k something repairs it is still worth than throwing away a 65k phone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2021)

There is no guarantee the repaired screen will last long again. With the same amount you will get a faster phone with latest OS


----------



## ankushv (Jul 23, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Hello everyone,
> I want to know if getting the screen of a galaxy note 5 repaired makes any sense?
> Can it still run new android os versions and latest apps?


I have a note 5 , there are no updates from Samsung and the Ui is dated . But the note features are awesome . Your call if to repair or not. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## aby geek (Jul 23, 2021)

ankushv said:


> I have a note 5 , there are no updates from Samsung and the Ui is dated . But the note features are awesome . Your call if to repair or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


What is the android version it can run smoothly? Is it limited to nougat and oreo or it can run pie?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 23, 2021)

aby geek said:


> What is the android version it can run smoothly? Is it limited to nougat and oreo or it can run pie?


Check XDA


----------



## aby geek (Jul 23, 2021)

Google says nougat is official os and the security patch is from 2018.
Any apps you think that might not run on it?

If you think it is time to discard it then please suggest a good mid budget phone with otg support.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 23, 2021)

^Apps after probably 2022 won't be compatible.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 23, 2021)

aby geek said:


> If you think it is time to discard it


Flash custom rom from XDA instead of e-wasting an otherwise functional phone.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 24, 2021)

What custom roms are reliable? What os base rom should be best oreo or 10?
Do suggest a new phone in case the screen repair costs over 15k.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2021)

aby geek said:


> What custom roms are reliable? What os base rom should be best oreo or 10?
> Do suggest a new phone in case the screen repair costs over 15k.


get the repair quotation and create a new thread for 15k phone


----------



## ankushv (Jul 24, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Google says nougat is official os and the security patch is from 2018.
> Any apps you think that might not run on it?
> 
> If you think it is time to discard it then please suggest a good mid budget phone with otg support.


Correct about latest security update . 
All apps I use on android 10 work flawlessly on my stock note5 . 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## OrrBitt (Jul 25, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> you can use android x86 image of 4.2 and the use it to save files in another format



I tried that, but the Android x86 image couldn't open the .gbk file. I have since factory reset the phone and used the backup .gbk file to restore all call logs and SMSes. But the issue of how to open the .gbk file on the computer still remains.

This is regarding my earlier post:


OrrBitt said:


> I have an old Android phone; it had a system backup feature which backs up SMS, Call log, etc. When I ran it, it created a single .gbk file. When I try to open the file in Android or in Windows, it displays a lot of gibberish.
> 
> I searched online and found an online converter but I don't want to use anything online as the file contains my SMSes. The only software I found that could open it was InterBase and I downloaded and ran it, but couldn't make it work. The other options for opening .gbk files were all related to biology and genes.
> 
> Anyone knows how to open a .gbk file on Windows or Ubuntu or Android?


----------



## OrrBitt (Jul 25, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I use this for general backups:
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.idea.backup.smscontacts&hl=en_IN&gl=US



Thanks for this great app. My current phone (not the old phone with the .gbk file), which runs CrDroid, doesn't have a backup option at all. The app you have suggested did the job.


----------



## sinhead (Sep 25, 2021)

DoEs anyone have a Samsung a30s? Can you tell me which charger comes with this phone? 
Is it 1.55a or 1a charger?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 25, 2021)

sinhead said:


> DoEs anyone have a Samsung a30s? Can you tell me which charger comes with this phone?
> Is it 1.55a or 1a charger?



It will be 3amp charger as per gsm arena

*www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_a30s-9796.php


----------



## sinhead (Sep 25, 2021)

Will it be ok to use a 1.5a or 1a charger with this phone?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2021)

sinhead said:


> Will it be ok to use a 1.5a or 1a charger with this phone?


Yes, but it'll be slow to charge.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 8, 2021)

@omega44-xt @whitestar_999 @Vyom @Desmond @Nerevarine

Both X3 Pro and Edge 20 fusion would be upgrade over Honor 10 (planning to give it to a family member). I suspect the next one would become the primary and trusty, 5 year old Oneplus 3 would become the secondary option.
X3 Pro for performance and custom rom support.
Edge 20 fusion for OLED screen and cleanest stock rom.

Both have bootloader which can be unlocked, they can be rooted, have (hopefully) better cameras and longer software support. Granted Edge 20 fusion will not have custom roms, but the OLED makes up for it. On the other hand, X3 Pro is cheaper, has many custom roms and 120Hz screen.

Any suggestions?

Phone comparison: Compare Honor 10 vs. Xiaomi Poco X3 Pro vs. Motorola Edge 20 Fusion - GSMArena.com

I know benchmarks are BS for my usage (calling, media consumption and camera)
SoC Comparison:
*www.notebookcheck.net/Kirin-970-vs-SD-860-vs-Dimensity-800U_9236_13224_12955.247596.0.html


> Average Benchmarks HiSilicon Kirin 970 → 100%​Average Benchmarks Qualcomm Snapdragon 860 → 137%​Average Benchmarks MediaTek Dimensity 800U → 77%​



*www.notebookcheck.net/Kirin-970-vs-Dimensity-800U_9236_12955.247596.0.html


> Average Benchmarks HiSilicon Kirin 970 → 100%​Average Benchmarks MediaTek Dimensity 800U → 100%​



*www.notebookcheck.net/Kirin-970-vs-SD-860_9236_13224.247596.0.html


> Average Benchmarks HiSilicon Kirin 970 → 100%​Average Benchmarks Qualcomm Snapdragon 860 → 143%​


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2021)

Just keep one thing in mind, without custom roms it is not possible to record calls without alerting the other party in recent phones from Xiamei, realme, oppo , vivo, oneplus etc(incl stock roms from motorola/nokia) except samsung.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 8, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just keep one thing in mind, without custom roms it is not possible to record calls without alerting the other party in recent phones from Xiamei, realme, oppo , vivo, oneplus etc(incl stock roms from motorola/nokia) except samsung.


What ? Really, I record calls all the time, dont think other party gets to know. Ill retry and tell you.

Custom ROMs are dead IMO. Getting banking apps running smoothly >>> minor customization or performance improvement on custom rom.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 8, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Custom ROMs are dead IMO. Getting banking apps running smoothly >>> minor customization or performance improvement on custom rom.


Only reason I'd go with custom roms is if the stock rom is MIUI or Oxygen OS (which now is being run on ColorOS parasite). Won't consider phones which have crap stock rom and can't be flashed.

Stock-ish android on Moto phones is the reason why I'm even considering Edge 20 Fusion. I'd be okay with not rooting it as well since almost every app I use has a backup and restore option. Might even unroot and lock bootloader of Oneplus 3 (still on custom rom though) if it becomes secondary and I have to install banking apps on it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just keep one thing in mind, without custom roms it is not possible to record calls without alerting the other party in *recent phones* from Xiamei, realme, oppo , vivo, oneplus etc(incl stock roms from motorola/nokia) except samsung.


Really ? They have done it at hardware level or OS level.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> What ? Really, I record calls all the time, dont think other party gets to know. Ill retry and tell you.


Google has signed an agreement with all major phone manufacturers to push their google dialer which only record calls after alerting the other party so as to be in accordance with various US states laws which prohibit such "secret call recordings" as google has to follow US laws. The restrictions are at kernel level so even after rooting the phone you won't be able to achieve the functionality of recording calls like earlier even by using 3rd party apps incl paid ones(even installing older dialer apk won't work, this trick used to work in some older models but not anymore). Currently all such recording apps bypass this by either capturing audio of other party via phone microphone(low volume/inaudible) or speakerphone(no privacy in a public place plus external audio interference) or by creating a virtual 3rd party conference call at app server which then record both parties audio(again privacy issue as recording app has full access to call audio). This was adopted by Xiaomi in somewhere around mid 2020 while realme adopted it a bit later in 2020(poco f2 has the Mi dialer but later versions don't). Samsung is currently not following it at least in India probably because they are big enough to resist google's pressure.

I am surprised many people don't know about it, my friend recently purchased realme Narzo 30 & he confirmed that on enabling call recording there is a loud announcement of call being recorded audible to both him & the other party at the start of the call.

@Zangetsu


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 8, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I am surprised many people don't know about it, my friend recently purchased realme Narzo 30 & he confirmed that on enabling call recording there is a loud announcement of call being recorded audible to both him & the other party at the start of the call.
> 
> @Zangetsu



Not that this would matter to me, can't we mute and then start recording? Probably an audio file is triggered from the kernel when the record button is pressed, maybe like an IVR option.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2021)

^^ I'm using Realme X2 Pro and there is no intimation sound while recording.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 8, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^ I'm using Realme X2 Pro and there is no intimation sound while recording.



Does it have google dialer? Actually EU went crazy and forced everyone, including zoom, to add this "recardingg inn proguess" tone before every time it is recorded. In a. Way, it is. Useless feature now as the voice repeats in a interval of 30-45seconds in phones.

Now oppo vivo, being lazy asf everytime, this time  decided to use Google dialer instead of doing hardwork and making one themselves. Samsung didn't do such thing. Atleast in India. 

Now like the old times, to record call fr phone, we need to do this by extracting audio through headphone jack and connect it to a casette or tape recprder.

After all, this law does not exist in India. But still is forced upon us.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2021)

^^its realme UI 2.0 dialer I think


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 8, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> What ? Really, I record calls all the time, dont think other party gets to know. Ill retry and tell you.
> 
> Custom ROMs are dead IMO. Getting banking apps running smoothly >>> minor customization or performance improvement on custom rom.


Agreed. With the downfall of OP, Samsung is the only sensible option for me, that's why I bought a new Samsung. I honestly don't like the lack of features in stock android for myself, but it is good for most people.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not that this would matter to me, can't we mute and then start recording? Probably an audio file is triggered from the kernel when the record button is pressed, maybe like an IVR option.


Not possible, restriction is at kernel level & such bypass methods already thought of when placing the restriction.e.g. In samsung phones you can't record a call on the fly meaning call recording function must be enabled before the call connects & not like you can decide to record the call in between by pressing the record button.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 8, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not possible, restriction is at kernel level & such bypass methods already thought of when placing the restriction.e.g. In samsung phones you can't record a call on the fly meaning call recording function must be enabled before the call connects & not like you can decide to record the call in between by pressing the record button.


Okay, coming back to X3 pro vs Edge 20 fusion, WWYD?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^ I'm using Realme X2 Pro and there is no intimation sound while recording.


It was released in Oct 2019, models released after Mar/Apr 2020 started getting affected from this restriction.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Okay, coming back to X30 pro vs Edge 20 fusion, WWYD?


To be frank I need call recording option so would have bought a samsung phone just for this feature. Any poco series phone would at least give me option to achieve this functionality by way of custom rom so that would be my choice.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 10, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Google has signed an agreement with all major phone manufacturers to push their google dialer which only record calls after alerting the other party so as to be in accordance with various US states laws which prohibit such "secret call recordings" as google has to follow US laws. The restrictions are at kernel level so even after rooting the phone you won't be able to achieve the functionality of recording calls like earlier even by using 3rd party apps incl paid ones(even installing older dialer apk won't work, this trick used to work in some older models but not anymore). Currently all such recording apps bypass this by either capturing audio of other party via phone microphone(low volume/inaudible) or speakerphone(no privacy in a public place plus external audio interference) or by creating a virtual 3rd party conference call at app server which then record both parties audio(again privacy issue as recording app has full access to call audio). This was adopted by Xiaomi in somewhere around mid 2020 while realme adopted it a bit later in 2020(poco f2 has the Mi dialer but later versions don't). Samsung is currently not following it at least in India probably because they are big enough to resist google's pressure.
> 
> I am surprised many people don't know about it, my friend recently purchased realme Narzo 30 & he confirmed that on enabling call recording there is a loud announcement of call being recorded audible to both him & the other party at the start of the call.
> 
> @Zangetsu



didn't find much time so couldn't check all these. so like cube acr or boldbeast cr don't work. anyone tried these on newer models?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> didn't find much time so couldn't check all these. so like cube acr or boldbeast cr don't work. anyone tried these on newer models?


They work by employing the same bypass methods: microphone recording, speakerphone recording, virtual 3rd party conference call. Each method has thier own pros & cons & none of them is as good as call recording feature found in older phone models.


----------



## BrickInTheWall (Oct 12, 2021)

Is S20FE's price justified (around 35-39K) over Moto Edge Fusion? Are there any better options?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 12, 2021)

35K is absolutely the best price for S20FE!! I would suggest this over any phone if you can afford this phone. Also, I have a MotoG5+ and I am not that impressed with their memory management. It's a phone from 2017 but still, a phone with almost Stock UI should have more resources to manage in memory apps. I don't know how much they have improved. Samsung A6+ with inferior hardware was slightly better in this department. Samsung does have good overall package of software+hardware, especially on S20FE.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 12, 2021)

BrickInTheWall said:


> Is S20FE's price justified (around 35-39K) over Moto Edge Fusion? Are there any better options?


Easily, for S20 FE 5G. The only cons for me are the big size & a bit inaccurate fingerprint reader (it still has like 90%+ success rate, but sometimes need 2nd try).

I bought it for 34k during the amazon sale last week. Even at 40k, its an easy recommendation & IMO you won't get anything major by spending 2x on other flagship phones, even S21 ultra. S20 FE 5G will get android 12 & 13 updates.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 12, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Easily, for S20 FE 5G. The only cons for me are the big size & *a bit inaccurate fingerprint reader* (it still has like 90%+ success rate, but sometimes need 2nd try).
> 
> I bought it for 34k during the amazon sale last week. Even at 40k, its an easy recommendation & IMO you won't get anything major by spending 2x on other flagship phones, even S21 ultra. S20 FE 5G will get android 12 & 13 updates.


I also want to echo the same thing. Earlier I actually forgot to mention about the fingerprint sensor. It is exactly as you said. But it is not too much of a issue. Hoping this will be resolved in future updates.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 12, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I also want to echo the same thing. Earlier I actually forgot to mention about the fingerprint sensor. It is exactly as you said. But it is not too much of a issue. Hoping this will be resolved in future updates.


Nope, won't be solved as it was similar in my S8 plus S20 FE 5G has been out in market for almost a year now (outside India). Sometimes it takes 2 tries. Honestly, some reviewers just pointed that con out, hence I mentioned it, but for me its not a big hassle.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 18, 2022)

Does Android device supports USB C hub?
I want to connect Xiaomi Redmi, Poco, Motorola, realme mobile to 4k TV.
But most hubs are 4k 30hz, not 4k 60hz.
Ugreen, baseus have 4k 60hz.
Can anyone suggest 4k 60hz usb c hub?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 18, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Does Android device supports USB C hub?
> I want to connect Xiaomi Redmi, Poco, Motorola, realme mobile to 4k TV.
> But most hubs are 4k 30hz, not 4k 60hz.
> Ugreen, baseus have 4k 60hz.
> Can anyone suggest 4k 60hz usb c hub?



AFAIK, only Samsung and OnePlus supports it. Other phones mostly use USB 3.0 converted to c. Instead of DP certfication.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 18, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> AFAIK, only Samsung and OnePlus supports it. Other phones mostly use USB 3.0 converted to c. Instead of DP certfication.


I don't want Samsung Dex like feature.
Just want to mirror device screen on TV.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 18, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Does Android device supports USB C hub?
> I want to connect Xiaomi Redmi, Poco, Motorola, realme mobile to 4k TV.
> But most hubs are 4k 30hz, not 4k 60hz.
> Ugreen, baseus have 4k 60hz.
> Can anyone suggest 4k 60hz usb c hub?


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 18, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


>


This brand have DisplayLink chipset in their products.
*www.amazon.in/stores/page/36093437-DFCD-467C-8FAF-76021703A621?ref_=ast_bln


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 1, 2022)

iqranawaz said:


> The best android phones which going on top are the Samsung galaxy, One plus and google pixel.



I KALL, iTel are also good. Perhaps better than samsung. I saw it on naaptol, way better than flipkart for shopping without any scams.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 4, 2022)

Is there any way I can calculate battery charging and discharging cycle? For mobile battery and Power Bank?
Also how to calculate Battery life degradation and degradation rate after Battery completed its charging discharging cycles?
If powerbank says 2000 cycles will work at full efficiency then after 2000 cycles battery life will start decreasing at some rate. Maybe 0mAh to 5mAh charge discharge cycle.


----------



## Chris_steve (Apr 4, 2022)

Gonna get the OnePlus 10 Pro tomorrow at the sale and is it worth it because it didn't survive the durability test of jerryrigeverything! And is there any screen protector or case I can get to protect it from damages?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2022)

Chris_steve said:


> is it worth it


All Oneplus phones are a waste of money since they removed 3.5 mm jack and replaced OxygenOS with ColorOS malware.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 4, 2022)

Chris_steve said:


> Gonna get the OnePlus 10 Pro tomorrow at the sale and is it worth it because it didn't survive the durability test of jerryrigeverything! And is there any screen protector or case I can get to protect it from damages?



Instead get s21 FE and save time and money. And privacy also if it matters for you....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Instead get s21 FE


Indian variant runs on Exynos 2100 instead of Snapdragon 888 in global variant.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 4, 2022)

That user has been using a VPN and is very likely a spammer. Keep a close eye on them.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 4, 2022)

Desmond said:


> That user has been using a VPN and is very likely a spammer. Keep a close eye on them.


Hi! One question. How did you find out they are using VPN?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 4, 2022)

Admins and moderators can view IP addresses of all users.

This is how I saw that that user has logged in from the US and India within one hour.

Users who use a VPN to post are usually spammers or SEO workers who post links to promote a website or to boost search rankings. This user has not done so yet, so I have not taken any action. But if they do then I'll take action.

I usually verify all new users this way.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Hi! One question. How did you find out they are using VPN?


IP address are easy to track. Even if you host a website and have admin rights. You can generate the traffic report of all visitors from countries with IP addresses


----------



## Chris_steve (Apr 5, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Instead get s21 FE and save time and money. And privacy also if it matters for you....


Yeah, but the OnePlus 10 Pro has all the high-end specs so I will get this and I don't like Samsung phones.


----------



## Chris_steve (Apr 5, 2022)

Desmond said:


> That user has been using a VPN and is very likely a spammer. Keep a close eye on them.


You don't have to worry I'm not a spammer. I use a VPN for better connection because lately my network is very slow!


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 6, 2022)

Chris_steve said:


> Gonna get the OnePlus 10 Pro tomorrow at the sale and is it worth it because it didn't survive the durability test of jerryrigeverything! And is there any screen protector or case I can get to protect it from damages?


Forget the durability test, I feel it's just an expensive phone that is difficult to justify. So take your call on money matter. Even at 30k+, you don't have a good all-rounder phone. S20 FE 5G comes close, but it's old now & android 13 will be its last OS. Its hardware is still great for sure. Can consider Samsung A52S 5G as well. S21 FE has exynos, other new flagships with Qualcomm S888 or SD Gen 1 are hot SoCs, so negative points there.


----------



## Chris_steve (Apr 6, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Forget the durability test, I feel it's just an expensive phone that is difficult to justify. So take your call on money matter. Even at 30k+, you don't have a good all-rounder phone. S20 FE 5G comes close, but it's old now & android 13 will be its last OS. Its hardware is still great for sure. Can consider Samsung A52S 5G as well. S21 FE has exynos, other new flagships with Qualcomm S888 or SD Gen 1 are hot SoCs, so negative points there.


Thank you Minato sensei It does feel like an expensive phone with the same specs as the other budget phones, and I was thinking about getting other phones like Xiaomi 12 pro or Samsung S22 but these phones have the same specs, and I kinda like OP10 Pro! Anyway, I'm gonna get it in exchange for my S21 Plus.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 6, 2022)

Chris_steve said:


> Thank you Minato sensei It does feel like an expensive phone with the same specs as the other budget phones, and I was thinking about getting other phones like Xiaomi 12 pro or Samsung S22 but these phones have the same specs, and I kinda like OP10 Pro! Anyway, I'm gonna get it in exchange for my S21 Plus.


S21+ to OP10 Pro, seriously? In the camera department, you might end up disappointed, performance should be better though as Exynos is worse than even the 2 bad SD SoCs. Anyways, your call.


----------



## Chris_steve (Apr 7, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> S21+ to OP10 Pro, seriously? In the camera department, you might end up disappointed, performance should be better though as Exynos is worse than even the 2 bad SD SoCs. Anyways, your call.


Maybe OP10 Pro can have a better camera and performance. I'll give it a try and if I don't feel it right as you said, I'll just return it!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 7, 2022)

Chris_steve said:


> Maybe OP10 Pro can have a better camera and performance. I'll give it a try and if I don't feel it right as you said, I'll just return it!


FYI, they won't return your S21+ after this. You'll be left with no phone.


----------



## Chris_steve (Apr 8, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> FYI, they won't return your S21+ after this. You'll be left with no phone.


I got my OnePlus 10 Pro today and it somewhat looks odd so I might put on a case or skin on the back. I've decided to keep it to myself!


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 9, 2022)

Anyone using tasker? On custom ROM?
How is your experience?


----------



## kaz (Sep 24, 2022)

How do you guys feel about the current state of Android phones?

IMHO, these Chinese players have screwed the market with high-end specs and pathetic software. I bought countless Mi phones for family members and friends. Though never personally used any until recently. I got a Mi Pad 5 and borrowed my brother's Note 8 Pro as my secondary phone (gifted him the K50i). Both have tons of bugs which no reviewer would ever tell us.

Every Mi Pad 5 update comes with a new issue. The installation of the last update wasn't going above 70% even after multiple attempts and clearing the updater app cache/data. Finally, I had to download the complete ROM to install the update. Now after downloading the current update, it asks to reboot the device and after the reboot, it would again ask me to do the same. Rebooted 4-5 times, yet the update hasn't been installed. Android 12 update has been rolled out recently and that is another mess to deal with.

The Redmi Note 8 is buggy as hell and the dark mode implementation on Miui is pathetic. Sometimes when I exit from an app by going back, the home screen would be blank without any icons. I have paired a Bluetooth device which won't show up in the smart unlock section. Read online that paring another device might help show the first one in the smart unlock, yet to test that. Whatsapp status image gets automatically blurred after being downloaded, force closing the app fixes that.

The K50i's RAM management is so shit that it can't even handle 3-4 chrome tabs without reloading the pages. The phone was launched in July and till now there has been no update to fix that. I suggested my brother to consider the A52s, but he was overwhelmed by the MTK 8100 chip in K50i.

These small things make a lot of impact on the user experience, at least for me. That is the reason I switched from OP7T to S20+ 2 years ago.
I'm not sure if these issues exist only in Mi phones or other Chinese phones as well.
Why is everyone running behind gaming phones with a high refresh rate display and 100W+ charging speed? Does no one care for a good user experience these days? Apart from Samsung, is there any Android manufacturer we can rely on?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 24, 2022)

Personally, beyond 20k, I prefer Samsung, as I need an overall good phone. But most Samsung phones are bad as well, like I won't consider any Exynos one. So options are few. Even in Samsung you have to spend time to delete unnecessary apps, set it up right in first boot, so on.

Sadly no other option other than Samsung in high end space, OP was good, had its software issues but is worse now. I own S20FE 5G, I don't feel any phone is a good upgrade to it. SD 8 Gen 1 has thermal & battery life issues as well, like S888 or exynos.

Apple - that has a different set of issues. I will rather live with a mid-range android than spend so much on Apple.


----------



## kaz (Sep 24, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Personally, beyond 20k, I prefer Samsung, as I need an overall good phone. But most Samsung phones are bad as well, like I won't consider any Exynos one. So options are few. Even in Samsung you have to spend time to delete unnecessary apps, set it up right in first boot, so on.
> 
> Sadly no other option other than Samsung in high end space, OP was good, had its software issues but is worse now. I own S20FE 5G, I don't feel any phone is a good upgrade to it. SD 8 Gen 1 has thermal & battery life issues as well, like S888 or exynos.
> 
> Apple - that has a different set of issues. I will rather live with a mid-range android than spend so much on Apple.


We can still get some decent Samsung phones around 25k. But, under that, we only have Chinese crap and I don't know what to suggest to people who are asking for suggestions.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 24, 2022)

Interesting part is this that those miui bugs vary person to person for same device.

I buy only best hardware device suitable for me. And then custom rom is there for daily driver.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> Interesting part is this that those miui bugs vary person to person for same device.
> 
> I buy only best hardware device suitable for me. And then custom rom is there for daily driver.


Same, I've stopped recommending Xiaomi phones primarily now because of hardware issues on top of their already crap UI. BBK phones are in the blacklist and looks like in order to get a good phone with custom rom support, the only option is a Pixel device


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 24, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Same, I've stopped recommending Xiaomi phones primarily now because of hardware issues on top of their already crap UI. BBK phones are in the blacklist and looks like in order to get a good phone with custom rom support, the only option is a Pixel device


Pixel has worse after sales service than Xiaomi & BBK apparently. So there's that.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 24, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Pixel has worse after sales service than Xiaomi & BBK apparently. So there's that.


I remember, LG nexus 5, after software update was failing to boot. Company was denying free motherboard replacement service for warranty holders too. And asking users to update their devices in lg service center.

2 friends have nexus 4 and 5 in working condition.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2022)

Which phone manufacturers provide bootloader unlock code now ?
I know HTC, Sony used to do it in earlier days.

Realme doesn't provide one


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 15, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Which phone manufacturers provide bootloader unlock code now ?
> I know HTC, Sony used to do it in earlier days.
> 
> Realme doesn't provide one


I think Xiaomi still does. Earlier Nexus line or Samsung didn't need a unlock code like Xiaomi did.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2022)

^^Yes, Mi provides code since I have unlocked Mi A1 earlier.
Moto also provides one I guess.

I wish Realme should have provided one. Its difficult to utilize FP with custom ROM. As users reported FP issues after flashing recovery and ROM.


----------

